# First IUI - Looking for IUI Buddies!



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

This is my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 & so I'm just waiting until start testing next Saturday for my procedure. 
We've been trying for a year & have unexplained infertility. Husband & I have both conceived in the past so this is a bit strange to us!

I've also started acupuncture this week. My doc says it's been known to increase the rate from 40-60%. Since I have insurance to cover it - it certainly doesn't hurt!

Looking for some ladies for support :)


----------



## zimmy

Good luck to you! I am currently in my TWW from IUI#1....I test on Feb 14th :)


----------



## barbikins

Great! That would b a cool VDay gift!!!
I should be O'ing around the 14th. 
How was the procedures?! Did they use HGC shot? And Q - did you get progesterone for your TWW? Curious what I'm up for :)


----------



## zimmy

The procedures were great, no issues at all except for the travelling as I'm 2.5 hrs away from my clinic. I used Ovidrel as a trigger shot last Wed night, had IUIs on Thurs and Fri morning. I start progesterone suppositories tomorrow. Are you doing a medicated IUI?


----------



## esah

I'm also on my first round of IUI this month. On my 4th day of taking Clomid, expecting IUI around the 13th or 14th. Like Zimmy, I'll have the ovidrel shot and the progesterone. So far, so good, hardly any side effects from the Clomid. Fingers crossed...


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!
Hmmm well I don't need hormones to regulate my Ovulation but I have been told that I would likely get the HCG shot (that is Ovidrel right?) so they can control when I ovulate. But beyond that, I don't need hormonal support. Is the Progesterone suppository some thing that everyone has to do?


----------



## zimmy

barbikins - I have unexplained infertility, I ovulate on my own as well. I did Gonal F injections in order to produce more eggs of good quality (to give sperm more targets essentially). I had an early miscarriage in Oct 2010, so I was given the Progesterone to take. I don't think it's something everyone needs though.

esah - good thing you don't have side effects! What dosage Clomid are you on? I did 6 rounds of Clomid and didn't care for the side effects - I got all of them! lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for explaining this to me! I've emailed my nurse to ask about the hormones.
I have unexplained infertility too! All my tests came back perfect.

What are the side effects for taking Clomid? I don't want to take Clomid.
Also, I don't want to risk multiple pregnancy. So I hope we can do it w/o any hormones.


----------



## zimmy

Clomid gave me headaches, hot flashes, and vision problems. No fun. The big side effect with injectables is multiple pregnancy...though in Canada they will cancel the cycle if you have too many big follicles....maximum 3 I think. If you are not ok with twins, it would be better to go with IVF (if you can afford it) as the Doctors can control how many embryos are transferred.

Unexplained infertility sucks, doesn't it! So frustrating :(


----------



## barbikins

We certainly cannot afford IVF so I can only hope that IUI will work at some point. I hope it will be this month of course!
So, as I am reading - this is your third IUI attempt but first actual procedure eh? That must really be frustrating. Didn't your cycle monitoring nurse see when you were ovulating or did it happen before your day 10? My clinic got me in on day 3 & back on day 10. I don't know how they determine this. Some woman Ovulate on Day 12!
I wish I had shorter cycles rather than long. I'd have more chances to get knocked up LOL

And yes unexplained is scary. At least if there is an issue - you can go in, fix it - and hopefully that'll take care of the situation. Right?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! This is my first IUI as well. I have done all the tests and I am fine. I usually have a cycle of 30-33 days...My husband has problems. He has a good sperm count and motility but he has a sperm morphology issues, like 2% and the normal is like 14% so they want me to do Clomid and HCG shot as well. I am nervous and have no idea what to expect. I am CD1 and will be calling them right after work to get started but I am so nervous. I am not afraid of multiples but just nervous we will be paying the $500 or so and it not work and I am not liking the fact I have to take Clomid and get the HCG shot...the clomid, is it just a pill?


----------



## zimmy

I'm in the same boat, can't afford IVF. And since I've already paid for a whole cycle of meds before this round, I'm actually in this about $4100 already....ouch! Of course it will be worth it if I get the BFP!!

October's IUI was cancelled due to early ovulation. I ovulated on CD9 which is really early. I hope that that is the reason I'm "unexplained" actually, as I was put on Centritide injections this round to prevent my body from ovulating early. I was monitored every 3rd day from CD 3, and then every day when my follicles were about 16mm....


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies! This is my first IUI as well. I have done all the tests and I am fine. I usually have a cycle of 30-33 days...My husband has problems. He has a good sperm count and motility but he has a sperm morphology issues, like 2% and the normal is like 14% so they want me to do Clomid and HCG shot as well. I am nervous and have no idea what to expect. I am CD1 and will be calling them right after work to get started but I am so nervous. I am not afraid of multiples but just nervous we will be paying the $500 or so and it not work and I am not liking the fact I have to take Clomid and get the HCG shot...the clomid, is it just a pill?

Hey Hun! Thanks for joining my thread! I have 30-33 day average too! 
What is Morphology?! Don't be afraid. Lots of woman use Clomid. If you don't have ovulation issues, why do you have to take Clomid? 
I confirmed today that I will get HGC shot to induce ovulation but won't need progesterone. I hope I don't have any bad side effects. Eeeeep!

Clomid is a pill & I believe you take it for about 5 days before ovulation.


----------



## barbikins

zimmy said:


> I'm in the same boat, can't afford IVF. And since I've already paid for a whole cycle of meds before this round, I'm actually in this about $4100 already....ouch! Of course it will be worth it if I get the BFP!!
> 
> October's IUI was cancelled due to early ovulation. I ovulated on CD9 which is really early. I hope that that is the reason I'm "unexplained" actually, as I was put on Centritide injections this round to prevent my body from ovulating early. I was monitored every 3rd day from CD 3, and then every day when my follicles were about 16mm....

$4100 for drugs since two months ago? Wow! Do you have benefits? Mine cover 50% of fertility drugs. And I have my own & hubby's so it will be covered entirely. 

CD9 is very early!!!! How long is your cycle?!


----------



## zimmy

Amcolecchi - Yes, Clomid is a pill. IUI works really well for male morphology-related infertility, so you have a great chance!!

Barbikins - no, I have to pay everything out of pocket, my insurance dropped fertility drugs from my plan last year :( My cycles are pretty regular 28 days, give or take a few days, but the month I ovulated early it was only about 20 days.


----------



## esah

zimmy, sorry you weren't as lucky with the side effects! I am on 100mg. I am almost wondering if it's not working...? 
barbikins, I also ovulate on my own and had great hormone test results, so I was surprised when they recommended Clomid. But I guess the idea is that I should ovulate 2 eggs this month and so twice the chance of getting pregnant. I also am worried about multiples. I want one health baby carried to term. But I decided to risk it because I would rather have 2 than zero...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! They want me to do clomid because they want to be able to "control" everything for the IUI. It was weird for me too, I figured since I ovulate, I wouldn't have to take it..but I think they want it to be more of a 28 day cycle thing...How much is clomid? I started yesterday and forgot to call because I wasn't sure if I was ready for an IUI but my husband's morphology is so low and we did research and really and IUI is best...Morphology is the shape of his sperm...I guess every guy has some abnormal shaped ones but the 2% means he only has 2% good ones!! So VERY low...normal I think is like 15+% so IUI is our best chance...They want to do an HCG shot too...I feel like they are doing a lot too me...even though I am okay, is this because they really want me to get prego the first round of IUI? What happens if the first round doesn't work..do you go again the second month or do you take a break? Sorry I am just super nervous!!! Good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## karena547

Hi all!

I have started my first IUI cycle as well. I am on CD9, took clomid cd3-7, I will be going in for monitoring on Thursday to see if I am ready for my trigger shot - ovidrel (the HCG shot) and I will be put on progesterone for 15 days after the IUI. I have really long cycles 50 days + so hoping that all these meds will help me achieve a normal cycle. Looking forward to chatting with you all and supporting everyone through this journey! :thumbup:


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 & so I'm just waiting until start testing next Saturday for my procedure.
> We've been trying for a year & have unexplained infertility. Husband & I have both conceived in the past so this is a bit strange to us!
> 
> I've also started acupuncture this week. My doc says it's been known to increase the rate from 40-60%. Since I have insurance to cover it - it certainly doesn't hurt!
> 
> Looking for some ladies for support :)

Hey all! 


I am SO happy I found this thread!! TOMORROW is my first IUI! I have been here on BnB for a while but new to this IUI/Assisted Conception section so I would love to find some buddies going through the same thing:)

Got my HCG (Ovidrel) shot this morning and tomorrow is the big day! I am nervous and excited!! 

They are only doing one IUI, I see some people get 2 (like one day after the first). They are going to tell else when else we should be BDing after the IUI. Nothing like prescribed BDing!

Good luck to everyone I'm glad we found each other and thank you barbikins for starting this thread!


----------



## karena547

Hi Elle!

So glad you joined...I just joined as well, my first post ever :)

So excited that you have your IUI tomorrow...I am in the same boat, they will only give me one insemination as well, I think it all depends on when your expected to ovulate and if you are going to BD too. 

How did the ovidrel shot go? Mine is getting delivered today along with my progesterone suppositories that I will take after my IUI. Hoping to do the shot Thursday evening after my monitoring appt but I am scared to give it to myself! 

Good luck - can't wait to hear updates!!


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> Hi Elle!
> 
> So glad you joined...I just joined as well, my first post ever :)
> 
> So excited that you have your IUI tomorrow...I am in the same boat, they will only give me one insemination as well, I think it all depends on when your expected to ovulate and if you are going to BD too.
> 
> How did the ovidrel shot go? Mine is getting delivered today along with my progesterone suppositories that I will take after my IUI. Hoping to do the shot Thursday evening after my monitoring appt but I am scared to give it to myself!
> 
> Good luck - can't wait to hear updates!!

Hi Karena,

Welcome to BnB :)!! You will like it here!

The shot was fine although I had them give it to me since I was already at the office for one last ultrasound this morning. They gave it to me in my butt, haha like the top part..below my waist. I think you need to get it into the muscle so its definitely a little sore but nothing bad:) Good luck giving it to yourself, I know people become pro's at it!

You just reminded me to ask them about the progesterone; I hear that's very important! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am on CD12 (had Clomid 50mg 5-9). I did my HSG yesterday and WHEW my tubes look good. She did say that I had 2 maybe 3 eggs that look like they will be ready. I was confused... isn't that follicles and not eggs??? lol. I go back on tomorrow for another U/S to see if I get that wonderful Ovidrel shot too. We are SO on the same track just about!!! IUI would be scheduled for Friday. Apparently I have a tilted back cervix that has already been (ugh) forced dilated due to stenosis. FUN! lol. 

Is this your first cycle hun? It is mine!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello,
My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old and I have just found out I have no infertility issues, my husband does. His morph is 2%. Our chances of getting pregnant by Intercourse is only 2%. We are getting ready to do our first IUI My February or March cycle. It depends when my husband gets his referral. IUI for us is only an 8% chance, but our fertility specialist encouraged us to try IUI before we try IVF which is only a 60% chance.


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello,
> My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old and I have just found out I have no infertility issues, my husband does. His morph is 2%. Our chances of getting pregnant by Intercourse is only 2%. We are getting ready to do our first IUI My February or March cycle. It depends when my husband gets his referral. IUI for us is only an 8% chance, but our fertility specialist encouraged us to try IUI before we try IVF which is only a 60% chance.

Hi Lacey!
So glad to have you join us! Hopefully you can start your cycle this month, I know it is hard to be patient after trying naturally for a while. I think it is a great idea to try IUI first since it is so much less invasive than IVF and even with an 8% chance it is still a chance and better than the 2% naturally...sending positive thoughts your way that you can start your cycle soon!! Keep us all updated :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Lacey!!! My DH and I are 25 and we have the EXACT problem! Husband's sperm count and motility is good and normal but his morphology is only 2%!!! But my doc told me an IUI has a 50% chance and the IVF is like 80-90% chance! Are your periods normal? Have you done the HSG test too? It hurts but it's worth it! 



Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello,
> My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old and I have just found out I have no infertility issues, my husband does. His morph is 2%. Our chances of getting pregnant by Intercourse is only 2%. We are getting ready to do our first IUI My February or March cycle. It depends when my husband gets his referral. IUI for us is only an 8% chance, but our fertility specialist encouraged us to try IUI before we try IVF which is only a 60% chance.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old and I have just found out I have no infertility issues, my husband does. His morph is 2%. Our chances of getting pregnant by Intercourse is only 2%. We are getting ready to do our first IUI My February or March cycle. It depends when my husband gets his referral. IUI for us is only an 8% chance, but our fertility specialist encouraged us to try IUI before we try IVF which is only a 60% chance.
> 
> Hi Lacey!
> So glad to have you join us! Hopefully you can start your cycle this month, I know it is hard to be patient after trying naturally for a while. I think it is a great idea to try IUI first since it is so much less invasive than IVF and even with an 8% chance it is still a chance and better than the 2% naturally...sending positive thoughts your way that you can start your cycle soon!! Keep us all updated :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you so much karena! I am actually keeping myself busy with school work. I am just very thankful that it is only one of us that has a problem and not both of us. I am excited and hope my hubby gets a referral soon.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey Lacey!!! My DH and I are 25 and we have the EXACT problem! Husband's sperm count and motility is good and normal but his morphology is only 2%!!! But my doc told me an IUI has a 50% chance and the IVF is like 80-90% chance! Are your periods normal? Have you done the HSG test too? It hurts but it's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old and I have just found out I have no infertility issues, my husband does. His morph is 2%. Our chances of getting pregnant by Intercourse is only 2%. We are getting ready to do our first IUI My February or March cycle. It depends when my husband gets his referral. IUI for us is only an 8% chance, but our fertility specialist encouraged us to try IUI before we try IVF which is only a 60% chance.Click to expand...



My periods are not irregular, and I have had the HSG done twice and my tubes are clear. ERS is 16(egg retrieval score) My husband is almost 30 so i think that is why IUI is only 8% and IVF is 60%


----------



## esah

Looks like we have a good little group here - yay. Karena, we are almost on the exact same schedule and protocol! I'm on CD 8 today. I go in for my ultrasound on Monday unless I get a positive opk test earlier. Also doing the trigger shot and progesterone. Looking forward to everyone's updates.


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 & so I'm just waiting until start testing next Saturday for my procedure.
> We've been trying for a year & have unexplained infertility. Husband & I have both conceived in the past so this is a bit strange to us!
> 
> I've also started acupuncture this week. My doc says it's been known to increase the rate from 40-60%. Since I have insurance to cover it - it certainly doesn't hurt!
> 
> Looking for some ladies for support :)


Barbikins---Our cycles are very similar, CD7 today, and this is also going to be my first IUI. I go in for U/S tomorrow and possibly start injectables tomorrow night. I will finish Clomid tonight--so glad for that. Anyways, good luck this cycle! Good luck to everyone! :D


----------



## karena547

esah said:


> Looks like we have a good little group here - yay. Karena, we are almost on the exact same schedule and protocol! I'm on CD 8 today. I go in for my ultrasound on Monday unless I get a positive opk test earlier. Also doing the trigger shot and progesterone. Looking forward to everyone's updates.

Yay!! we are very close in our cycle...and on the same meds too so we can keep each other updated!! When are you going to start testing with OPKs?


----------



## Amcolecchi

I just came back from my first meeting. They did an ultrasound to make sure there were no cysts (I do have a history with them) and they started me on Clomid. 3-7 day and 50 mg. I just dropped it off at the pharmacy so I am hoping this wont cost too much...I forgot to pay the front desk when I left too hahaha I was in a hurry to get to work! OOPS, I called and they said they will just tackle it on next time. I go on the 15th and they will inject the HCG shot, and then she said he will decide whether the 16th or 17th to do the IUI! I am nervous!!!! But I am excited to hear all you ladies are doing great! I have a question, when do you know when to "expect" the witch? Same as always or is it going to be different? And are you ladies going to take a prego test or just wait?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing today. Amcolecchi, that is great news! I am so excited for you. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> I just came back from my first meeting. They did an ultrasound to make sure there were no cysts (I do have a history with them) and they started me on Clomid. 3-7 day and 50 mg. I just dropped it off at the pharmacy so I am hoping this wont cost too much...I forgot to pay the front desk when I left too hahaha I was in a hurry to get to work! OOPS, I called and they said they will just tackle it on next time. I go on the 15th and they will inject the HCG shot, and then she said he will decide whether the 16th or 17th to do the IUI! I am nervous!!!! But I am excited to hear all you ladies are doing great! I have a question, when do you know when to "expect" the witch? Same as always or is it going to be different? And are you ladies going to take a prego test or just wait?

Awww... Amcolecchi, that is awesome!! Fingers are crossed for you girlie! That's funny about the payment... haha. I can totally see myself doing that!! Today, I go in for my U/S and she said she would decide whether to do the HCG shot at that point. I guess the IUI is 36hrs after that point, so that makes sense on your dates. I just wonder about the U/S? Anyways, it is totally normal to be nervous. WE ALL ARE! but we have eachother :hugs: I don't know how that affects that stupid wicked witch in coming... i have normal periods but i think my date will be pushed back with this whole timing thing. I am going to FORCE myself to wait. I have heard that you can have false positives with the HCG shot. I really don't want to go thru an additional roller coaster.


----------



## zimmy

Amolecchi - Are you being monitored on your cycle with bloodwork or ultrasounds? Clomid changed my cycle length by a couple of days, I went from 28 to 30 days, so be aware of that! The prescription if I remember correctly was about $40-$50 a month, not sure if its different for you in the states :)


----------



## barbikins

esah said:


> zimmy, sorry you weren't as lucky with the side effects! I am on 100mg. I am almost wondering if it's not working...?
> barbikins, I also ovulate on my own and had great hormone test results, so I was surprised when they recommended Clomid. But I guess the idea is that I should ovulate 2 eggs this month and so twice the chance of getting pregnant. I also am worried about multiples. I want one health baby carried to term. But I decided to risk it because I would rather have 2 than zero...

Hi esah! - I am surprised as well that if you're ovulating well & you don't have hormonal issues they'd recommend Clomid. My doctor said that it would double our chances...1 in 5 will get pregnant vs. 1 in 10. But the issue that can happen is that if you're Ovulating just fine - it could mess up your cycle. My doctor said this is one thing to look out for. The other is multiple pregnancies. And because I really want to avoid the multiple prengnancy & the chance of not ovulating - I chose to do no drugs. Ultimately it was my choice. If months go by & my doctor says I should try Clomid then I'll think about it.
The reality of it is, we can't afford multiples. My husband already has a daughter from a previous relationship that he has to pay child support so having twins would put us over the limit of comfort financially.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks ladies! They want me to do clomid because they want to be able to "control" everything for the IUI. It was weird for me too, I figured since I ovulate, I wouldn't have to take it..but I think they want it to be more of a 28 day cycle thing...How much is clomid? I started yesterday and forgot to call because I wasn't sure if I was ready for an IUI but my husband's morphology is so low and we did research and really and IUI is best...Morphology is the shape of his sperm...I guess every guy has some abnormal shaped ones but the 2% means he only has 2% good ones!! So VERY low...normal I think is like 15+% so IUI is our best chance...They want to do an HCG shot too...I feel like they are doing a lot too me...even though I am okay, is this because they really want me to get prego the first round of IUI? What happens if the first round doesn't work..do you go again the second month or do you take a break? Sorry I am just super nervous!!! Good luck to you ladies!!!

Hmmm I'd honestly say that it should be up to you to take Clomid or not. It's in their financial benefit for you to buy the drugs. It is also perhaps b/c of your husband's sperm that they figured the more eggs to try & hatch the better? Either way I say it's your decision. The other risk is that Clomid could throw your cycle off & you could potentially not ovulate. I believe the chances are small but since I am ovulating on my own & all is well - I'm not taking any unnecessary risks.

Thanks for explaining Morphology. So this means you went beyond testing for sperm count right? That's all we've done so far. I'm planning to get further testing done if I don't get pregnant this month.

I will be getting the HCG shot & I am OK with that. They make sure that they ripen your egg at the perfect time. It is possible to have an under/over ripened egg when you ovulate & that would prevent conception as well. So this doesn't bother me!

And yes, if this IUI doesn't work I do believe you can go every month following. I read that after 3-4 rounds, you may want to consider IVF if you can afford it. I will see how things go. I would surely hope we're OK.
Good luck to you! What CD are you on? I'm CD7! Going in for cycle monitoring starting Saturday & will do insemination some time next week.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy, I didn't know that about the HCG, good advice...I am not going to test either! I couldn't handle the emotional roller coaster either!!!

Zimmy, they are monitoring me with ultrasounds. Oh geez, I hope mine doesn't change! My cycles are already 30-33 days, I hope it doesn't push it back more!! I heard it was around that price too, thank God because my insurance doesn't cover anything..The HCG shot came to $82...so Clomid around $50 would be nice!!!

Do you guys :sex: before and after the IUI too? I asked if there is anything we should be or not be doing and he was like yes have sex no later than the 13 haha...which I was actually asking about working out, eating right, stuff like that hahaa...but I was wondering do we try after the IUI too?


----------



## Amcolecchi

My doc didn't even like ask my about Clomid, he just said he was putting me on it..It's my fault for not say something but you know when you are trying for so long you listen to anything! 

Yes, his SA did tests for motility, and count and the morphology, which to be honest I didn't even think of that! I only thought of count, you know? Good idea to get him more tests if you don't get your bfp this month! My DH is also taking some vitamins to help his sperm and they said to exercise and eat lots of veggies!


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 & so I'm just waiting until start testing next Saturday for my procedure.
> We've been trying for a year & have unexplained infertility. Husband & I have both conceived in the past so this is a bit strange to us!
> 
> I've also started acupuncture this week. My doc says it's been known to increase the rate from 40-60%. Since I have insurance to cover it - it certainly doesn't hurt!
> 
> Looking for some ladies for support :)
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> 
> I am SO happy I found this thread!! TOMORROW is my first IUI! I have been here on BnB for a while but new to this IUI/Assisted Conception section so I would love to find some buddies going through the same thing:)
> 
> Got my HCG (Ovidrel) shot this morning and tomorrow is the big day! I am nervous and excited!!
> 
> They are only doing one IUI, I see some people get 2 (like one day after the first). They are going to tell else when else we should be BDing after the IUI. Nothing like prescribed BDing!
> 
> Good luck to everyone I'm glad we found each other and thank you barbikins for starting this thread!Click to expand...

Hey Hey! And thanks for joining us :) I think its important to have support from other woman going through the same thing :)
What CD were you on when you got your shot? I am really curious when I'm going to get the HCG shot too. I'm going in Saturday (CD10) for my cycle monitoring. And I usually Ovulate between CD15&18 so I'm wondering when they pull the 'trigger'. HAHA

I was wondering about the number of IUI per cycle as well. I am actually going to email my nurse after I write this to ask. I've heard some clinics do 1 some do 2. 

How long have you been actively trying? It's been a Year exactly for us!
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## zimmy

My clinic does back to back IUIs, but it was our choice. If we decided not to do two, the nurses advised us to BD the morning after the IUI to increase our chances. You can continue whatever activity your body is used to after the IUI. ANd yes, the trigger shot can stay in your system for up to 14 days, so don't test too early! :)


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Elle!
> 
> So glad you joined...I just joined as well, my first post ever :)
> 
> So excited that you have your IUI tomorrow...I am in the same boat, they will only give me one insemination as well, I think it all depends on when your expected to ovulate and if you are going to BD too.
> 
> How did the ovidrel shot go? Mine is getting delivered today along with my progesterone suppositories that I will take after my IUI. Hoping to do the shot Thursday evening after my monitoring appt but I am scared to give it to myself!
> 
> Good luck - can't wait to hear updates!!
> 
> Hi Karena,
> 
> Welcome to BnB :)!! You will like it here!
> 
> The shot was fine although I had them give it to me since I was already at the office for one last ultrasound this morning. They gave it to me in my butt, haha like the top part..below my waist. I think you need to get it into the muscle so its definitely a little sore but nothing bad:) Good luck giving it to yourself, I know people become pro's at it!
> 
> You just reminded me to ask them about the progesterone; I hear that's very important!
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

I am playing major post catch up so I'm sure there is a newer update some where! LOL

Good luck today - let me know how it goes.

Question to you ladies who've done the HCG shot - any side effects?


----------



## barbikins

CZECHMEOUT said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 & so I'm just waiting until start testing next Saturday for my procedure.
> We've been trying for a year & have unexplained infertility. Husband & I have both conceived in the past so this is a bit strange to us!
> 
> I've also started acupuncture this week. My doc says it's been known to increase the rate from 40-60%. Since I have insurance to cover it - it certainly doesn't hurt!
> 
> Looking for some ladies for support :)
> 
> 
> Barbikins---Our cycles are very similar, CD7 today, and this is also going to be my first IUI. I go in for U/S tomorrow and possibly start injectables tomorrow night. I will finish Clomid tonight--so glad for that. Anyways, good luck this cycle! Good luck to everyone! :DClick to expand...

Hey you! You're getting triggered this early already eh? Wow.
I am going in on Saturday morning for CD10 & go from there. 
I am wondering when they trigger - more like a normal Ovulation day or earlier. I don't know what to anticipate at all.

No Clomid for me but I'll be doing the HCG shot for sure.
Good luck!!!! Keep me posted.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I feel as my family does not understand. They are asking me things like why don't you just do IVF since it is 60%? Well I understand my % is higher but the cost is higher too. I understand I only have a 8% chance with IUI, but my doctor recommended trying IUI at least 2 or 3xs before I try IVF. He didn't want us to spend money on IVF and not have it work, or have us miss out on taking a chance and getting pregnant with IUI.


----------



## zimmy

No side effects from the HCG shot for me at all. Progesterone on the other hand.....lol!


----------



## karena547

oh no zimmy, what were your side effects with Progesterone???? I will be on it for 15 days post IUI!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> My doc didn't even like ask my about Clomid, he just said he was putting me on it..It's my fault for not say something but you know when you are trying for so long you listen to anything!
> 
> Yes, his SA did tests for motility, and count and the morphology, which to be honest I didn't even think of that! I only thought of count, you know? Good idea to get him more tests if you don't get your bfp this month! My DH is also taking some vitamins to help his sperm and they said to exercise and eat lots of veggies!

I understand just listening to your doctor! 
My doctor was great in that every thing was left up to choice. And we asked the right questions. I'm also used to doctors & I know to ask lots of Questions.

We just did sperm count b/c it didn't cost us anything. The analysis is some $200 so we'll wait :)


----------



## barbikins

Good to know no side effects from HCG.
One friend said her friend was bitchy LOL
I've read there can be some side effects but I think every woman is different.
I've heard about the Progesterone side effects - eep! Good luck. Short term for long term gain :)
I dont have to do the progesterone. Thankfully!


----------



## zimmy

Lol Karena - It's not that bad :) Progesterone makes me a little crampy (like AF type cramps, nothing too severe) and you'll need to wear pantyliners if you are doing the suppository tablets.


----------



## barbikins

Bit crampy isn't so bad! I've heard of headaches being a big complaint.
Could be worse right? :)


----------



## karena547

Good to know, thanks zimmy!! I have seen different side effects all over the web and most of them say that the side effects mimic pregnancy symptoms so it kind of tricks your head into thinking you might get that BFP whether you actually do or not...but I think everyone is different and I am just hoping that I am like you and don't have bad side effects...and yep, I'll be needing the panty liners too lol


----------



## zimmy

Yes it does mimic pregnancy symptoms, or for me, like the symptoms I get just before Af - sore breasts, bloating, etc.


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> Yes it does mimic pregnancy symptoms, or for me, like the symptoms I get just before Af - sore breasts, bloating, etc.

I REALLY need to make my doc sit down and explain some stuff to me. I feel like in regards to the ovidrel and the progesterone prescription in my hand that there was NO explanation on what they were for! I got it all from here. That is SO not good huh. I didn't even know that ovidrel was the HCG shot. Plus that progesterone would be for more than one day. ARRRRGh!!! lmao. Well, she is getting some major questions come 3pm today! lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

What is the progesterone? Does every woman have to take that for the IUI?


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does mimic pregnancy symptoms, or for me, like the symptoms I get just before Af - sore breasts, bloating, etc.
> 
> I REALLY need to make my doc sit down and explain some stuff to me. I feel like in regards to the ovidrel and the progesterone prescription in my hand that there was NO explanation on what they were for! I got it all from here. That is SO not good huh. I didn't even know that ovidrel was the HCG shot. Plus that progesterone would be for more than one day. ARRRRGh!!! lmao. Well, she is getting some major questions come 3pm today! lol.Click to expand...

JazzyFresh - same here about the meds!!! I got most if not all of the information I learned from websites like this one, and people who I met on FB that are going to the same clinic as me....it's like they don't want to tell us what it is for they show throw the meds at us! Thank god for the internet! I have been watching injection videos bc I have to do the ovidrel myself, you would think they would at least teach me that lol ahhh well, it's a learning experience I guess and as long as we get what we want, we'll be happy :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does mimic pregnancy symptoms, or for me, like the symptoms I get just before Af - sore breasts, bloating, etc.
> 
> I REALLY need to make my doc sit down and explain some stuff to me. I feel like in regards to the ovidrel and the progesterone prescription in my hand that there was NO explanation on what they were for! I got it all from here. That is SO not good huh. I didn't even know that ovidrel was the HCG shot. Plus that progesterone would be for more than one day. ARRRRGh!!! lmao. Well, she is getting some major questions come 3pm today! lol.Click to expand...

Some doctors assume we know what they are talking about. I think some of them forget we did not go to school for this like they did. I always ask questions though and sometimes I may ask way too many questions. My husband even ask questions


----------



## zimmy

That's awful ladies! My clinic is so good at explaining everything, the demonstrate how to use all the meds, and I can call them at any time I need to. I'll try to answer any questions you have if I can!

Amolecchi - not everyone needs the supplements, progesterone is a hormone your body make sto support pregnancy. I was prescribed it sue to a previous m/c.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> What is the progesterone? Does every woman have to take that for the IUI?

From what I understand, your body naturally (or is supposed to) make enough progesterone. It is what supports the implantation process of the egg to the uterine wall. I have previously had a miscarriage, so she wants to supplement me with it to have better chances of making "it stick"!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I really think that they just get so used to explaining everything in detail from patient to patient that maybe they forget that they didn't explain it to EVERYONE. lol. I can see how it could happen. Or maybe like Pnutsprincess said, it could be they assume we have already done our own research?

Either way, I have me not knowing half this stuff and THEN needing to explain the little I do know to the hubs. Dumb and dumber right there! lmao! Needless to say, he will be going today at 3pm for my U/S so we can get down to the bottom of it! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh ok thank you ladies!! I always come up with questions AFTER I LEAVE...so I always call the nurses and they are so nice and helpful! I am sure they are used to being asked daily about it!


----------



## qwerty310

Hi there! 

I am also starting my first IUI this month. Waiting for CD1 this weekend, then Clomid, then Ovidrel, then 2 IUI. I'm jealous that you can ovulate on your own! Thank you all for sharing your experience with me this month.


----------



## qwerty310

I'm really really new to forums in general so I just found out I need to post more to get to update my signature - so here's some SPAM intro about me until then...

what are you all doing for your BD schedule with the ovidrel and the IUI?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am also starting my first IUI this month. Waiting for CD1 this weekend, then Clomid, then Ovidrel, then 2 IUI. I'm jealous that you can ovulate on your own! Thank you all for sharing your experience with me this month.


Welcome Qwerty, I am glad you are joining us to share your story as well. I am waiting on a referral from my husbands doctor so we can start IUI. I have not started my Feb cycle yet, but I have a feeling i might have to wait until March. Which is okay, it is just nice to be able to relate with people


----------



## zimmy

Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

qwerty310 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am also starting my first IUI this month. Waiting for CD1 this weekend, then Clomid, then Ovidrel, then 2 IUI. I'm jealous that you can ovulate on your own! Thank you all for sharing your experience with me this month.

Hi qwerty310 WELCOME 

Just cuz we can ovulate doesn't mean it's doing anything!!! lol. Girl, we all have our own issues. Just know that we are in this together and gotta support each other thru this roller coaster. I am excited that you are starting your first IUI cycle!! Stay in contact!! How many mg of Clomid did your doctor prescribe you anyways? And then the 2 IUI's will be back to back?


----------



## JazzyFresh

I find out today at 3pm with my U/S to see how many eggs have matured. Then, we find out if we are proceeding with the trigger and when, and then time the IUI 36hrs from that point. My hubs is freaking out over the pressure of handling his portion. lol. As it is, we have not done a sperm analysis because this all happened so quickly. I literally had my 1st appointment on 1/29 and got started on Clomid that day since it was CD5.


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)

So I just found out what BDing is.... :blush: LMAO!!!


----------



## zimmy

JazzyFresh said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)
> 
> So I just found out what BDing is.... :blush: LMAO!!!Click to expand...


HAhahahHAHAhaha!!:sex::rofl:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha I was confused by your answer at first!!! Welcome qwerty!!! All of the ladies here are very welcoming and helpful! This is my first IUI and I just started clomid today!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All,

Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!

Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.

Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.


----------



## JazzyFresh

HI ElleT613! Very cool! I am excited for you. Thanks for checking in. Nothing like finding out the sperm count was great huh. Curious, did you have cramping for your HSG (if you even did one)? Mine was really bad so nervous about the IUI's cramping. 

Baby dust to you sweetie!!! :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!
> 
> Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.
> 
> Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.


Elle~ Good luck, I hope you get you BFP! Thank you for telling us about your experience. Is it like the HSG cramping or another type of cramping?


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!
> 
> Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.
> 
> Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.

Soooo good to hear everything went well, I feel the same way about the meds (not looking forward to the progesterone suppositories!) but if it gets us a BFP that is all that matters!

I just realized we have so much in common...we are the same age, we have both been trying since May 2012, we both work from home....and this is the first IUI for both of us!! Let's def keep in touch and sending baby :dust: your way!


----------



## barbikins

Pnutsprincess said:


> I feel as my family does not understand. They are asking me things like why don't you just do IVF since it is 60%? Well I understand my % is higher but the cost is higher too. I understand I only have a 8% chance with IUI, but my doctor recommended trying IUI at least 2 or 3xs before I try IVF. He didn't want us to spend money on IVF and not have it work, or have us miss out on taking a chance and getting pregnant with IUI.

IVF is significantly more expensive. If your doctor thinks IUI is enough for now, just do that. Why spend 10K or more when you can spend like $500 for IUI?


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> What is the progesterone? Does every woman have to take that for the IUI?

Progesterone is the hormone in your TWW that supports a pregnancy to be able to happen. It's usually prescribed to woman who've had miscarriages.
I've never had a miscarriage so I won't need them.


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)
> 
> So I just found out what BDing is.... :blush: LMAO!!!Click to expand...

I didn't know what BDing & DH was for a very, very long time :)
Welcome to the thread! xo


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!
> 
> Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.
> 
> Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.

Hey Hey! Congrats on your firs IUI :) All the best!!! Are you inseminated just the one time? I emailed my nurse today & found out I will get inseminated twice - back to back. Should up my chances!

Hmmm as for symptoms - I've read it can mimic some pregnancy type symptoms. Question: did you do the injection at home or in the clinic?

BAH. Hope I dont have symptoms. I was not feeling great when I was pregnant.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!
> 
> Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.
> 
> Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.
> 
> Hey Hey! Congrats on your firs IUI :) All the best!!! Are you inseminated just the one time? I emailed my nurse today & found out I will get inseminated twice - back to back. Should up my chances!
> 
> Hmmm as for symptoms - I've read it can mimic some pregnancy type symptoms. Question: did you do the injection at home or in the clinic?
> 
> BAH. Hope I dont have symptoms. I was not feeling great when I was pregnant.Click to expand...

Hi- thank you!;)

Yes, I was just inseminated one time and then they told me that we should BD sometime tomorrow. FX for you-- that is great you are getting an IUI back to back-- lots of spermies in there!!

I went to the clinic for my injection but I would have saved a lot of money if I did it on my own. I just can't see myself being able to do it (I got queezy very easily with that stuff) but of course tons of girls do!


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in after my 1st IUI today! All went great and the DH had great sperm count after the wash! the IUI literally took a minute. I had cramping after they did it and light cramping for the rest of the day (nothing bad, just noticeable). I work from home so thankfully I've been able to keep my feet up all afternoon and relax. I am on estrogen AND progesterone thru the TWW. Yuck but all worth it I guess!
> 
> Barbikins--- I actually did have some side effects for the trigger shot! Just some cramping and then last night I woke up at 1:30am STARVING. I went downstairs and made some toast and had a glass of milk. While I was making my toast I started gagging like I was going to vomit. SO weird. Then I felt fine after I ate. hahaha.
> 
> Zimmy-- that is good to know about the progesterone. I'll start it tomorrow. I hate doing all of these medicines vaginally!! Maybe I'll have to go buy some panty liners... uck. haha.
> 
> Soooo good to hear everything went well, I feel the same way about the meds (not looking forward to the progesterone suppositories!) but if it gets us a BFP that is all that matters!
> 
> I just realized we have so much in common...we are the same age, we have both been trying since May 2012, we both work from home....and this is the first IUI for both of us!! Let's def keep in touch and sending baby :dust: your way!Click to expand...


I love it! I spread some dust on your user page!! Do you know when your IUI will be?? FX for you!!


----------



## esah

karena547 said:


> Yay!! we are very close in our cycle...and on the same meds too so we can keep each other updated!! When are you going to start testing with OPKs?

Tomorrow! One thing I'm nervous about is that I haven't gotten my ovidrel in hand yet - I delayed b/c I was trying to figure out which pharmacy my insurance covers, turns out it's not what I originally though, and it's mail order... Hopefully the positive test will hold off for a couple days. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!


----------



## qwerty310

zimmy said:


> Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)

:thumbup: way to go! We are feeling a little weird about the insemination and want our "natural" sperms to be in the running to make baby. I know it's a little ridiculous since all that matters is that baby in the end... But DH is a little new to all this technology. He's being a good sport, but we want to balance the abstinence for the IUI with still having fun.


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I am also starting my first IUI this month. Waiting for CD1 this weekend, then Clomid, then Ovidrel, then 2 IUI. I'm jealous that you can ovulate on your own! Thank you all for sharing your experience with me this month.
> 
> Hi qwerty310 WELCOME
> 
> Just cuz we can ovulate doesn't mean it's doing anything!!! lol. Girl, we all have our own issues. Just know that we are in this together and gotta support each other thru this roller coaster. I am excited that you are starting your first IUI cycle!! Stay in contact!! How many mg of Clomid did your doctor prescribe you anyways? And then the 2 IUI's will be back to back?Click to expand...

You're absolutely right jazzy. I didn't really think before I wrote that. We are so excited after a year of trying that we're seeing the infertility doc and have a great plan. I'm starting 50 mg clomid then monitor with ultrasound then the ovidrel then two back to back IUIs


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> What is the progesterone? Does every woman have to take that for the IUI?
> 
> Progesterone is the hormone in your TWW that supports a pregnancy to be able to happen. It's usually prescribed to woman who've had miscarriages.
> I've never had a miscarriage so I won't need them.Click to expand...

You can also do the quick blood work check at day21 of your cycle (with no treatments) to see if your progesterone his high enough. After ovulation that progesterone dominant end of the cycle helps prep the uterine lining for implantation.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> Lol, hi Qwerty!....I did my IUI last friday, so we're just BDing whenever we feel like it, lol! No pressure this month as it was all timed for us :)
> 
> So I just found out what BDing is.... :blush: LMAO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know what BDing & DH was for a very, very long time :)
> Welcome to the thread! xoClick to expand...

Ha you can tell I've been stalking these forums for a while before posting:wacko:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha qwerty I do the same!! I am doing the same thing as you. I am currently on clomid (first time) from days 3-7. Then I go Feb. 15th for my HCG injection and they do an ultrasound to make sure everything is okay and then she said on that day they will decide if I come in on the 15th or 16th to do the IUI..that's all I know right now...Aww so nervous but excited at the same time! I just hope my husband's spermies are great and excellent that day!!! Has your husband had a SA?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh ladies, I have a question. I work out and I was wondering do you ladies work out and will you continue doing the IUI and stuff? I am a runner and I actually stopped running as much but am focusing more on zumba, walking, and circuit training just some things to keep me in shape and to continue when I am prego. But since we are like spending money on the IUI I wasn't sure if I should stop or slow down? THANKS!!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Haha qwerty I do the same!! I am doing the same thing as you. I am currently on clomid (first time) from days 3-7. Then I go Feb. 15th for my HCG injection and they do an ultrasound to make sure everything is okay and then she said on that day they will decide if I come in on the 15th or 16th to do the IUI..that's all I know right now...Aww so nervous but excited at the same time! I just hope my husband's spermies are great and excellent that day!!! Has your husband had a SA?

Yes his sperm are fine. Which is why it's a bit weird to me why we're doing the IUI at all and not just doing the clomid and ovidrel.


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Oh ladies, I have a question. I work out and I was wondering do you ladies work out and will you continue doing the IUI and stuff? I am a runner and I actually stopped running as much but am focusing more on zumba, walking, and circuit training just some things to keep me in shape and to continue when I am prego. But since we are like spending money on the IUI I wasn't sure if I should stop or slow down? THANKS!!

I think you should do what feels good to you and what your body is used to. It still might be a long road so I would hate to give up something I loved as long as it didn't hurt baby. The only time I've ovulated naturally in the last three years was when I was doing a century ride on my road bike with tons of training. Ask your doc though... You runners are an amazing breed of people


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh ya that is strange you are just not doing clomid! Well at least you know an IUI has an extremely better chance!!!

Thank you! The fertility specialist told me to keep doing everything I wanted. I see runners all the time running while pregnant but since it's taken me forever to get pregnant, I don't want to chance it! Thank you, haha I was never a runner till I married my husband, who is a big-time runner. I started with 5ks, then moved to 10ks then to half-marathons! My next goal (after pregnancy) is to run a full-marathon then have another baby! So I will start running as soon as I can after the baby is born.. I know it's crazy but it definitely keeps my stress level down!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

When did you start your clomid? I am wondering if we will be around the same time!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Oh ya that is strange you are just not doing clomid! Well at least you know an IUI has an extremely better chance!!!
> 
> Thank you! The fertility specialist told me to keep doing everything I wanted. I see runners all the time running while pregnant but since it's taken me forever to get pregnant, I don't want to chance it! Thank you, haha I was never a runner till I married my husband, who is a big-time runner. I started with 5ks, then moved to 10ks then to half-marathons! My next goal (after pregnancy) is to run a full-marathon then have another baby! So I will start running as soon as I can after the baby is born.. I know it's crazy but it definitely keeps my stress level down!!!

I was told specifically to cease activity the days around my IUI. I don't know girlie... but I would at least take a few days off and then resume after?


----------



## JazzyFresh

[/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right jazzy. I didn't really think before I wrote that. We are so excited after a year of trying that we're seeing the infertility doc and have a great plan. I'm starting 50 mg clomid then monitor with ultrasound then the ovidrel then two back to back IUIs[/QUOTE]

Niiiiice. I was on 50mg Clomid too.. days 5-9. I am on CD14 and triggering tonight. I think the hubs is a bit too wickedly happy he gets to shoot a shot into my tummy. I have been driving him crazy with my moodyness! lol. I have been doing the U/S monitoring. I have one good 19mm follicle as of yesterday and a smaller 15mm. She is more focused on the one getting fertilized. IUI is Sat morning!!!! Wooo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Oh ya that is strange you are just not doing clomid! Well at least you know an IUI has an extremely better chance!!!
> 
> Thank you! The fertility specialist told me to keep doing everything I wanted. I see runners all the time running while pregnant but since it's taken me forever to get pregnant, I don't want to chance it! Thank you, haha I was never a runner till I married my husband, who is a big-time runner. I started with 5ks, then moved to 10ks then to half-marathons! My next goal (after pregnancy) is to run a full-marathon then have another baby! So I will start running as soon as I can after the baby is born.. I know it's crazy but it definitely keeps my stress level down!!!

Hi Amcolecchi,

I'm glad you posted this- I struggle with it all of the time! I love to exercise and run... it's so hard to make myself walk instead of run. I just had my IUI yesterday morning. I didn't really move off the couch yesterday and I am going to take it easy this 2WW with just walking and some light weights.

Honestly; I highly doubt running would effect anyone actually getting pregnant (unless someone has extremely low body fat) but I feel like this journey to get pregnant is just taking so long.... (and spent a lot of $$ too) I guess I am just being overly cautious! lol.

FX for you!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

You're absolutely right jazzy. I didn't really think before I wrote that. We are so excited after a year of trying that we're seeing the infertility doc and have a great plan. I'm starting 50 mg clomid then monitor with ultrasound then the ovidrel then two back to back IUIs[/QUOTE]

Niiiiice. I was on 50mg Clomid too.. days 5-9. I am on CD14 and triggering tonight. I think the hubs is a bit too wickedly happy he gets to shoot a shot into my tummy. I have been driving him crazy with my moodyness! lol. I have been doing the U/S monitoring. I have one good 19mm follicle as of yesterday and a smaller 15mm. She is more focused on the one getting fertilized. IUI is Sat morning!!!! Wooo hoo!!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]



Good Luck Jazzy! I hope you end up getting you BFP!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Good Luck Jazzy! I hope you end up getting you BFP![/QUOTE]

Thank you, Pnutsprincess :hugs: It's just soooo super emotional. And on top of it, my hubs is telling me at the last minute that he wants me to drive the night before to go pick up my step-son 2 1/2 hours each way. I LOVE the kid. LOVE. I feel so selfish but I am like REALLY this weekend. I am a beyotch right now huh?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good Luck Jazzy!!!!

OMG ElleT613 I know!! Walking is so hard rather than running. I have a dog, so I do walk him everyday, when it's not too cold out, but I definitely will take your advice and do what you are doing. My IUI isn't for another week so I am going to work out now and then that 2ww just do walking and some light lifting! Are you going to take a prego test? Did the docs tell you when to "expect" the witch because they are making me ovulate earlier than normal (if clomid did it's job) so I am not sure when to expect it! Hopefully never, but you know what I mean :)


----------



## zimmy

How's everyone doing? I'm a week into my TWW, so just kina hanging in there, taking my progesterone, lol! Interesting convo about exercise...I'm a fitness instructor so it was a really difficult decision for me as itks my job, lol! I decided to keep teaching Yoga and weights during the TWW, but I've temporarily given up my high impact kickboxing class.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh Zimmy GOOD LUCK!!! The 2ww is awful!!! Are you TTC #1?

Well it's perfect you are here! So do you mind me asking if it's okay I work out high impact now and then after my IUI, just stick to walking, yoga, and some light weights?


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm a week into my TWW, so just kina hanging in there, taking my progesterone, lol! Interesting convo about exercise...I'm a fitness instructor so it was a really difficult decision for me as itks my job, lol! I decided to keep teaching Yoga and weights during the TWW, but I've temporarily given up my high impact kickboxing class.

Awww... Zimmy!!! One week down! :happydance:. Wishing you lots and lots of baby dust and a BFP!!! 

Here I am trying to get back into exercising. I got married and it all went downhill. lol. I am getting a yoga group here at work started and I think I want to do zumba too!


----------



## zimmy

Sounds great ladies! Yes, I'm ttc #1. Had an early mc a couple of years ago. I think its important to keep up some activity level, and honestly the nurses all told me to keep teaching my high impact stuff, but I know that if I did and the IUI didn't work I'd always wonder. Light weights and yoga, walking, etc. I think are a great idea. Zumba too!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awwww sorry to hear about your MC :( I am currently TTC #1 also! FX for you!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Good Luck Jazzy! I hope you end up getting you BFP!

Thank you, Pnutsprincess :hugs: It's just soooo super emotional. And on top of it, my hubs is telling me at the last minute that he wants me to drive the night before to go pick up my step-son 2 1/2 hours each way. I LOVE the kid. LOVE. I feel so selfish but I am like REALLY this weekend. I am a beyotch right now huh?[/QUOTE]


I know how that is My stepson Daniel is over 30 hours away in MA one way. We are actually trying to get to Fort Drum, NY to be closer, that will be a 6.5 hour drive one way. I know after doing IUI I wouldn't want to drive that long, and I love my stepson very much.


----------



## Amcolecchi

No you are not being a bia...I would just want to rest too after getting and IUI...sitting in a car, driving for that long is super tiring!! I hope you guys can work this out!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing? Are we all TTC #1 or do any of you have any children? I will tell you more about me and my hubby. My husband and his ex wife had a son January 2005 named Daniel. My husband had more morph then, than he does now. His first tour was in 2003- 2004, but he was not around too many chemicals or radiation. His last tour in 2009-2010 he was exposed to excessive radiation, chemicals, heat and radiation. When he got home from this tour, his ex wife had gotten pregnant, she had Tyler March 7, 2011<- My husband does not think Tyler could be his because his morph was 2% and at the time they had intercourse he was way past drunk and was smoking 2 packs of cigs a day and chewing tobacco. Tyler does not even look like him, he looks like a friend of my husband's Kyle, who had been living with Seth's ex-wife for 3 months before Seth got home. 
Seth's ex-wife left for MA to go to a funeral Nov 2010 and decided she wanted a separation, so Seth decided to give her a divorce. Seth and I got together January 2011, but had been friends since Oct 2010. We just clicked, we stated NTNP late Feb 2011. shortly after we started TTC and a year had past and we started doing test. Finally my doctor referred me to a fertility specialist and that's where we are today we found out I don't have fertility issues, my husband does. Here we are trying to conceive our first together and a part of me is hoping we will end up with twins. One of each would be awesome and then we can be done. I would like to have 4 of my own, but I will settle with one of each. I am honestly not picky, Seth really wants a girl.


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Good Luck Jazzy!!!!
> 
> OMG ElleT613 I know!! Walking is so hard rather than running. I have a dog, so I do walk him everyday, when it's not too cold out, but I definitely will take your advice and do what you are doing. My IUI isn't for another week so I am going to work out now and then that 2ww just do walking and some light lifting! Are you going to take a prego test? Did the docs tell you when to "expect" the witch because they are making me ovulate earlier than normal (if clomid did it's job) so I am not sure when to expect it! Hopefully never, but you know what I mean :)

Only one week away-- that is exciting!! 

You know- I have to start taking progesterone tonight after our prescribed BDing:haha:. However, they never tested it! I did have an early mc a few months ago so perhaps they are just taking precaution...


Zimmy - glad to know the nurses told you to keep up your regular activity! At least I'll feel comfortable with the low impact exercise I plan to do!


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> Sounds great ladies! Yes, I'm ttc #1. Had an early mc a couple of years ago. I think its important to keep up some activity level, and honestly the nurses all told me to keep teaching my high impact stuff, but I know that if I did and the IUI didn't work I'd always wonder. Light weights and yoga, walking, etc. I think are a great idea. Zumba too!

I hate that we both have the M/C in common... I had an early one in March of 2010. Here is to a successful IUI for both us :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I've been told many times: no strenuous working out or major diets when trying to conceive. So just take it easy. Walking, yoga, low impact is the best way to go!

one more day & I'll be going in for my CD10!
Ladies - those of you that have gotten your IUI's already - what CD did you get your trigger? I'm trying to get an idea when I may be able to expect it next week.


----------



## barbikins

Pnuts - Thanks for sharing your journey.
I am also a step-mother of an 8 yr old girl. We have her part-time.
We had a baby girl the summer of 2011 but I gave birth at almost 32 weeks & she passed away 5 days later due to an infection. We've been trying to conceive baby#2 since Feb of 2011. We've had our preliminary fertility screening. Loads of ultrasound & blood tests. Everything came back with great results. This is our first cycle trying IUI.
Hrmmm. That's all I think?


----------



## zimmy

Hi Barbikins - I triggered at 10 pm on CD 12, Had IUIs on CD 13 and CD 14....


----------



## barbikins

Zimmy - you had to do your own trigger? They dont administer it at the clinic?! Oh my.............
OK CD12 sounds reasonable. They take an average 28 day cycle perhaps?
it would be perfect b/c I have my step daughter on Monday morning & Thursday morning to take to school. Which means I wont get to the clinic any earlier than 8am & its SO damn busy at that time. So I really hope she's not with us the mornings we have to inseminate.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi Barbikins! I am triggering for my first IUI tonight at 10pm which is CD14. My IUI is scheduled for CD 16 on Saturday. I am excited :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Today you're triggering?!
So wait - we have to do this on our own at home?! Really?!?!?!

I'm so curious to know when I"m going to be triggered! I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess, what a journey I am telling you! My hubs was with his ex-wife for 5 yrs and no babies. But, I have an almost 14yr old step son from his relationship before that. So... i think he is good. But we shall see. He didn't have time to do his SA this week before our IUI so we are just moving forward this round and doing it during the procedure itself. As it is, the doc thinks is was my cervix issues so fingers crossed!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi - thanks for the reassurance. We decided that it is just too much to do the drive this weekend. I feel bad but at the same time, just so tired this whole week from the hormones and stress. Plus he is 14, so he has an abundance of energy! It would be hard to keep up with it. Did I mention we are in the process of moving too? lol... gluttons for punishment! 

Barbikins - Yup all on our own. Hubs has been assigned the lovely duty. Basically we pinch the fattest part of my tummy and jab it in real fast. It is a smaller sized needle so not too bad. 

Karena!!!! Omg... can you see the vindictive smile my DH will have! lmao


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi - thanks for the reassurance. We decided that it is just too much to do the drive this weekend. I feel bad but at the same time, just so tired this whole week from the hormones and stress. Plus he is 14, so he has an abundance of energy! It would be hard to keep up with it. Did I mention we are in the process of moving too? lol... gluttons for punishment!
> 
> Barbikins - Yup all on our own. Hubs has been assigned the lovely duty. Basically we pinch the fattest part of my tummy and jab it in real fast. It is a smaller sized needle so not too bad.
> 
> Karena!!!! Omg... can you see the vindictive smile my DH will have! lmao


So glad to hear that you decided together that it is too much, it really is...this entire process is exhausting and I feel like adding anything onto it sometimes feels impossible! I can't believe you are in the process of moving too...talk about adding something onto the IUI process - jeez, you are crazy! Good luck moving!!

And oh yes - I can just see it...although I would be happy seeing it from my DH if he were only here! lol I think it is interesting that some people have it done at the docs and some do it at home - lucky us I guess huh!!


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Today you're triggering?!
> So wait - we have to do this on our own at home?! Really?!?!?!
> 
> I'm so curious to know when I"m going to be triggered! I CANT WAIT!!!


I am the same way...all this waiting is torture! As soon as we find out when we will trigger, then we wait for IUI, then the 2ww...always waiting it seems hahaha I have to do Menopur injections right now at home and then I will have to do the trigger shot at home too, my first Menopur injection is tonight, hopefully it will be easy!!


----------



## barbikins

I dunno how I feel about injecting myself LOL
I hope my hubby's up for the task!!!! Thanks for the info.

Karena - this cycle feels like the longest yet. I can't wait!
What CD are you on? I'm CD8 today.


----------



## karena547

@barbikins Today is CD11 for me, I went in for monitoring and my eggies aren't ready yet! Soo...injections until Saturday and then I go in again Sunday for monitoring...I'm praying that I will be ready to trigger Sunday evening! When do you go in for monitoring?


----------



## barbikins

Exciting! How long are your cycles?
I have a 30-33 day cycle on average so some times I don't ovulate until CD18 :(

I am starting cycle monitoring on Saturday morning. Very early. YUCK.


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Exciting! How long are your cycles?
> I have a 30-33 day cycle on average so some times I don't ovulate until CD18 :(
> 
> I am starting cycle monitoring on Saturday morning. Very early. YUCK.

It really stinks going in on Saturday or Sunday morning...I have had to do both and although I am grateful that they are open on the weekends, I much rather be sleeping!! 

Well, my cycles are screwed up so they are anywhere from 44-58 days long normally, and I can ovulate anywhere from CD35-45...so for me, this is a big improvement!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Pnuts - Thanks for sharing your journey.
> I am also a step-mother of an 8 yr old girl. We have her part-time.
> We had a baby girl the summer of 2011 but I gave birth at almost 32 weeks & she passed away 5 days later due to an infection. We've been trying to conceive baby#2 since Feb of 2011. We've had our preliminary fertility screening. Loads of ultrasound & blood tests. Everything came back with great results. This is our first cycle trying IUI.
> Hrmmm. That's all I think?



I am so sorry for you loss, I could not imagine. I wish you a BFP with this IUI and a HH9M. Good luck hun, This will be my first IUI as well


----------



## zimmy

I've been injecting myself 1 or 2 times every day this cycle, so the trigger shot was nothing. Honestly, the needles are so thin you don't feel it at all!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Pnutsprincess, what a journey I am telling you! My hubs was with his ex-wife for 5 yrs and no babies. But, I have an almost 14yr old step son from his relationship before that. So... i think he is good. But we shall see. He didn't have time to do his SA this week before our IUI so we are just moving forward this round and doing it during the procedure itself. As it is, the doc thinks is was my cervix issues so fingers crossed!

It has been quite a journey. Good luck hun I hope this is the only IUI you need. I will be praying for you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am So happy I found this forum... let alone this thread. It is wonderful to share these intimate experiences with others that truly understand. Sending you all big huge hugs and lots of baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Pnuts! I wish you the very best too!!!! xo

I feel the same way Jazzy! It's been wonderful to get the support I need through all these ladies. To think - we don't know one another, never met but we become important people in our journey to conception! 
I hope this cycle works for you! XO When do you get to test?


----------



## barbikins

karena547 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Exciting! How long are your cycles?
> I have a 30-33 day cycle on average so some times I don't ovulate until CD18 :(
> 
> I am starting cycle monitoring on Saturday morning. Very early. YUCK.
> 
> It really stinks going in on Saturday or Sunday morning...I have had to do both and although I am grateful that they are open on the weekends, I much rather be sleeping!!
> 
> Well, my cycles are screwed up so they are anywhere from 44-58 days long normally, and I can ovulate anywhere from CD35-45...so for me, this is a big improvement!!Click to expand...

I didn't sleep in last Sat. for my CD3 & no sleeping in this weekend & most of next week. Balls!!!!!

Wow, that's a loooong cycle! I would think they will trigger in the "average" CD.


----------



## barbikins

Pnutsprincess said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Pnuts - Thanks for sharing your journey.
> I am also a step-mother of an 8 yr old girl. We have her part-time.
> We had a baby girl the summer of 2011 but I gave birth at almost 32 weeks & she passed away 5 days later due to an infection. We've been trying to conceive baby#2 since Feb of 2011. We've had our preliminary fertility screening. Loads of ultrasound & blood tests. Everything came back with great results. This is our first cycle trying IUI.
> Hrmmm. That's all I think?
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for you loss, I could not imagine. I wish you a BFP with this IUI and a HH9M. Good luck hun, This will be my first IUI as wellClick to expand...

Thanks!
I really hope for a bfp too. We could really use a bright light at the end of our journey. My sac tore & that's why I went into PPROM. I will do all I can to prevent it from happening again. But i am also told that it's a fluke & the likelihood of it happening again is none. I can only hope.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> I've been told many times: no strenuous working out or major diets when trying to conceive. So just take it easy. Walking, yoga, low impact is the best way to go!
> 
> one more day & I'll be going in for my CD10!
> Ladies - those of you that have gotten your IUI's already - what CD did you get your trigger? I'm trying to get an idea when I may be able to expect it next week.

Hi Barbikins! Triggered on CD 13, IUI on CD 14 and "prescribed BDing" today on CD 15.

:hangwashing: -->just thought this was cute:haha:

When do you usually O on your own?


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> When did you start your clomid? I am wondering if we will be around the same time!

Amcolecchi - I think I'll get my period tonight so I'll start clomid either Sunday or Monday. We'll have to have a thread to cheer you on training for your marathon!

Anyone who's taking clomid... do you take it at a particular time? or with food? or before food?


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I've been told many times: no strenuous working out or major diets when trying to conceive. So just take it easy. Walking, yoga, low impact is the best way to go!
> 
> one more day & I'll be going in for my CD10!
> Ladies - those of you that have gotten your IUI's already - what CD did you get your trigger? I'm trying to get an idea when I may be able to expect it next week.
> 
> Hi Barbikins! Triggered on CD 13, IUI on CD 14 and "prescribed BDing" today on CD 15.
> 
> :hangwashing: -->just thought this was cute:haha:
> 
> When do you usually O on your own?Click to expand...

LOL nice animation :)

OK cool - thanks. I am told I"m going to get two IUI's in this cycle. And I"m sure they'll tell us to BD as well.

I usually O on my own between CD 15 & CD18. Depends on my cycle. It varies.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey can I join :D going too be starting my 1st iui cycle 50mg clomid & trigger& prog supp 

Af due in 10 days so then I'll get started :D I have. A question though my hubby's count yesturday was 120million will this be decreased a lot when it's washed ?? X


----------



## barbikins

Welcome betty! are you doing IUI or IVF? Or opted out of IVF? I just notice on your signature you mention IVF.

The count doesn't get decreased perse when you get a wash. It separates the sperm from the semen which is a good thing. Also, they take the strongest swimmers out of the pool to inseminate. So you get a great concentration of the best sperm.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww thank you qwerty!!! I am on cd5 and currently on clomid 3-7, so we are somewhat close!

I take my prenatal pill with breakfast and my clomid pill with dinner same time every night like 5:30-6 p.m...I have a sensitive stomach so I always take my pills with my food but it says you don't have to!


----------



## bettybee1

barbikins said:


> Welcome betty! are you doing IUI or IVF? Or opted out of IVF? I just notice on your signature you mention IVF.
> 
> The count doesn't get decreased perse when you get a wash. It separates the sperm from the semen which is a good thing. Also, they take the strongest swimmers out of the pool to inseminate. So you get a great concentration of the best sperm.

We are still doing the process for ivf egg sharing which will be may/June 
But whilst we wait my hubby wanted us too have an iui !! Lol bless him so now were doing a 3 cycle package but then if we don't get BFp we will just move straight onto ivf :D if the 1st cycle on clomid is a bust I'll notch up too injectables but there just more expensive so trying this 1st :D 

That's good it doesnt decrease it his speed was 55% so Fingerscrossed something will happen lol when are you going for your iui ?? Xx


----------



## barbikins

What is Egg Sharing? They are not your eggs?
That's so nice that hubby is invested as he is. I wish you all the best for IUI. Is there a reason you wouldn't be able to conceive through IUI?
IUI is a less evasive & less expensive route for sure. I really hope it works for you. Crossing my fingers!!!!

Naw, the sperm wash actually sounds like a great option. Take all the best swimmers & put them where they need to be? I think so! LOL
So for this reason I hope it works for us. And with triggered ovulation at the best possible time - that should really increase our chances. We have unexplained fertility issues. I haven't had a laprascopy or did a more thorough investigation of DH's sperm but if this 1st cycle doesn't work I will inquire about DH getting his sperm checked. I don't want to do anything more invasive unless we've gone through the allotted amount of IUI's recommended first. WE can't afford IVF so I don't know what we'll do if this doesn't work.
I am going in for my CD10 tomorrow morning for monitoring. I won't know when I'm getting IUI done for sure but it should be next week some time. I'm estimating around Wednesday.

When are you starting CM for your IUI? What CD are you?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes what is egg sharing?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Goooooood morning, ladies!!!

Qwerty - I take my pre-natal in the morning and I take my Clomid right before I go to sleep. I am like Amcolecchi with a sensitive stomach to meds and also I didn't want to experience more symptoms and per the doc's recommendation sleep thru most of them! I still was moody though :-/

Bettybee - welcome!!! I took my trigger last night and get my IUI Saturday morning :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy so excited for you!!!!! Hope It goes great! !!!


----------



## bettybee1

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes what is egg sharing?

Egg sharing is where I would get matched with a receipt some one who needs donor eggs and Iam
The donor so I get free ivf just have tol pay for screening once it gets too egg collection time they split half of my eggs eg. 5 for me 5 for receipeint 

It's just a long process as you have tol be mac the by eye colour eg.


So theirs no reason why we can't concieve naturally I have my daughter who I comcieved just on clomid :) but my hubby is in the army so we miss ovulation a lot !!! And I have low prog so treatment is the way forward !!! For me the iui is very expensive in the uk !! It's like 1200 just for 1 go thats roughly $2000 !!! A lot of money !!! Ivf egg sharing is 1000 so if these 3 iuis fail that's the way forward !! 



I hope this works for you hunnie !!! There is egg sharing & you get paid $5000 for donating eggs in america !! Xxx


----------



## JazzyFresh

Wow, Bettybee! I never really knew about that. I think if my eggies were good and I was done having my own that I would donate. I think that is so beautiful to share that opportunity of pregnancy!


----------



## Amcolecchi

oh wow!!! I want to donate my eggs lol!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I am going in for my CD10 tomorrow morning for monitoring. I won't know when I'm getting IUI done for sure but it should be next week some time. I'm estimating around Wednesday.
> 
> When are you starting CM for your IUI? What CD are you?

Good luck barbikins!


----------



## qwerty310

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for my CD10 tomorrow morning for monitoring. I won't know when I'm getting IUI done for sure but it should be next week some time. I'm estimating around Wednesday.
> 
> When are you starting CM for your IUI? What CD are you?
> 
> Good luck barbikins!Click to expand...

Oh... And let us know what your doc thinks about the right number of follicles... I know you're not doing clomid so I'm curious what they see for you ovulating on your own and what their "ideal" number is for the IUI


----------



## barbikins

Hi qwerty! I will update on progress for sure. 
I'm up now at 6:16 am to get ready to head to the clinic. 
I slept horribly. I woke up what seems like every hour since 2am :(

I took an OPk last night & it's approaching positive. Odd. I am far from Ovulation. 
Anyway I will test again later today & see what the nurse calls back with today. 

Here is me test;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bettybee1

That last test looks positive already !!! :0x


----------



## barbikins

That's a good trade off to offset cost of iVF so long as egg sharing is smth you're comfortable with. 
I just hope IUI is enough. I've been pregnant once already so I know my body can do it. I just don't know why my body is not responding. I totally figured I'd be pregnant pretty fast. We weren't even trying before. Bah.


----------



## barbikins

qwerty310 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for my CD10 tomorrow morning for monitoring. I won't know when I'm getting IUI done for sure but it should be next week some time. I'm estimating around Wednesday.
> 
> When are you starting CM for your IUI? What CD are you?
> 
> Good luck barbikins!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... And let us know what your doc thinks about the right number of follicles... I know you're not doing clomid so I'm curious what they see for you ovulating on your own and what their "ideal" number is for the IUIClick to expand...

Will update w my numbers!

My OPK isn't positive yet. The test line (left) has to be as dark or darker than the control line (right). It's still too early. Earliest I've had a pos. OPK was CD15.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How is all going? I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## zimmy

Little progesterone update on me....so I've been taking it for 6 days now. At the beginning I was getting cramps, discharge, sore boobs. It's changed a bit now, not sure if it's my body getting used to it or what. Still sore boobs, but no more cramps. Bit of a headache and tummy upset for a bit in the afternoons. Not testing until Thursday - the countdown is on!


----------



## bettybee1

How can you hold off testing haha !! Fx'd it's BFP! 
Xx


----------



## zimmy

I'm holding off because I took a trigger shot last week, tests could show false positive so I want to wait so that I'm sure :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you sound more sensible than me lol think am Gunna test trigger out for fun lol !! After your iui did you have too Lay down or anything or are you okay too jump up and go ? :D xxx


----------



## zimmy

I thought about testing out the trigger, but got nervous about seeing a BFN. In fact I'm still nervous about seeing a BFN! Gonna be hard to do on Thursday for sure. I layed down for about 10 mins after my IUIs, then went on with my day. Lots of cramps after, especially when walking, but that could be ovulation too I suppose. When are you doing your IUI?


----------



## bettybee1

Ahh okay that's good then well after I have it I'll have a 2.5hour drive home lol 

Erm on my next cycle hun am cd17 today but I either ovd really early or something not sure when af due around feb 27th just want too crack on with it only taking 50mg clonid tho on the 1st try don't want too may follies that they would have tol cancel but if it doesn't work I'll b using gonal f the cycle after

I got my hubbys SA done the other day and she said his morph was abnormal luke thinks it was 45% but am sure it was 15% Soo hoping thats not Gunna stop things :/ x


----------



## barbikins

The false positives b/c of the HCG shot is annoying. 
I can't start testing when I want now! Boooo.
I've contemplated testing to see the test fades & then go back to positive if I'm pregnant.

OK so Day 10:

Estrogen is 271 (s/b 200-300)
LH: 10 (s/b 20 for surge)
Folicle 1.3cm (s/b 2cm)

Nurse told me I can skip tomorrow (yes! I get to sleep in!) & come in again on Monday morning.

Hope all you ladies are doing well!

Zimmy - you're going in to the clinic Thursday for a blood test?!


----------



## zimmy

Yes, I go in Thursday morning for the blood test. I'm debating doing a home test first, just so if it's a BFN I won't be too gutted when the clinic calls with my results.....I don't know. What do you gals think?


----------



## barbikins

The issue is the HCG shot. Your test will show positive. And depending on the dosage it can be from a few days to 2 weeks so that's why they recommend the blood test to confirm. 
I know I won't be able to help myself & I will test. I'm going to ask the nurse how early I can test. Honestly this feels like one of the longest cycles yet!!!


----------



## bettybee1

The hcg shot where Iam is only 5000 MLu so it should only last a week of that I know 10000 can last 10-11 days but if you matablize well it should go fastcx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning,
How is everything going with everyone? Well I am waiting for AF to start, I don't think I will be doing IUI this month because hubby is still trying to get a referral. AF should start tomorrow or Tuesday. I think the clicnic will still have me come in to see what day I Ov. Its okay, March will be here before we know it and I am not too worried. We have been TTC for 2 years this month, what is another month?


----------



## esah

Hi all - going in for my mid-cycle ultrasound tomorrow bright and early, hoping I'm ready to go so they can give me the Ovidrel shot there - very squeamish about doing it at home! Not much to say or ask right at the moment, I guess I'm just posting because I am nervous and excited for this first try with IUI! Part of me is really optimistic and hopeful, part of me keeps going to the reasons not to be. Hope everyone is doing well, looking forward to the updates - and some success stories to keep us all going!!


----------



## zimmy

Good luck Esah! I'm nervous and excited too, and my mind does the same thing. I flip flop between optimism and pessimism!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good Luck ladies!!! Zimmy, barbikins and bettybee..I am not sure I would test, just me personally. I would hate to see a BFP then start my period...I think that would be so much worse than a BFN! But that's just me. And it can save you money so you are not out buying prego tests lol! 

I am done with Clomid and I go this Friday and if everything looks right they will give me the HCG shot and Saturday I go in for the IUI..But I have a question, since they are basically making my cycle a 28 day cycle, am I "supposed" to start my period two weeks after I get the IUI? Thanks!!


----------



## bettybee1

How much clomid are you on ? Yeah about 14days after you would bleed if your not pregnant. Are you going too be taking progestrone ? X


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am on 50 mg of Clomid and no progestrone. My husband has EXTREMELY LOW sperm morphology. His count and motility was good but the morphology was not. I am okay but the doctor put me on clomid to try to "control" my cycle. Usually my cycle is 30-33 days. I took the clomid cd3-7 and I am CD8 today and this Friday I go for the ultrasound appt. and so forth... 

When are you due? Are you currently on your TWW?


----------



## bettybee1

Am waiting on af ! Starting 50mg clomid/ iui next cycle 

What was your hubby's morph result ?? Am really worried about lukes she said it was slight male factor it was either 45% 15% or 5 %. Gunna ring te clinic and try find out but argh
X


----------



## qwerty310

First day of clomid ever this morning! (50mg) Good luck to all those patiently waiting.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> OK so Day 10:
> 
> Estrogen is 271 (s/b 200-300)
> LH: 10 (s/b 20 for surge)
> Folicle 1.3cm (s/b 2cm)
> 
> Nurse told me I can skip tomorrow (yes! I get to sleep in!) & come in again on Monday morning.

Good luck today! We're all with you!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty. His sperm morphology was 2%...which I am pretty sure they want it at 14-17%. So his is EXTREMELY low! But I heard that IUI's are really helpful for people who's husband's have low sperm morphology. He did start to take wellman's vitamins, so we are hoping that will help too!

Qwerty- that's exciting! I never noticed any side effects until the last 3 days and I was definitely moody and emotional lol!


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh I've just rang the clinic his morph was 5% so crap basically the docter on the phone who didn't know where going for and iui he though ivf he sai it will probley best if we use icsi !! Arghhhhhh !! FFs ! He got hurt out in afgan and his buts hit crushed am wondering if this is what it's done :(


----------



## ElleT613

Morning all!

Zimmy-- just a few more days until your 2ww is over!! I have my FX for you!! I guess what I think I might do is go in for a blood test and take a HPT while I am waiting for them to call just so I am prepared. I think at 12dpiui the trigger shot would be out of your system?? Let me know if you ask your doctor and what they say about the earliest you can take a HPT.

Amcolecchi-- good luck with your U/S on Friday! It is fun to see those follicles progress over time! And I think the IUI could definitely work for you guys since they wash out the bad sperm and only keep the best!! :)

Qwerty- Good luck with the start of clomid!! 

bettybee--- Do you think you will still move forward with your IUI next cycle??


AFM - I am 5dpIUI! Another 9 days until my blood test. This is taking FOREVER! lol.
I did get woken up by pretty intense cramps at 3:30am on Saturday morning.. they only lasted for a few minutes and haven't come back since. I'm hoping something is going on in there! I guess that's a little early for implantation (3dpiui) but it's helping me stay hopeful.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

ElleT613 Thank you!!! FX for you!!!! 9 more days does seem alot but it will be here before you know it!!!! :) Good luck, hoping for a BFP for you!!!


----------



## ElleT613

Thank you;)

Alright ladies- I just did a HPT to see if the trigger was still hanging around-- I'm 6days past trigger and BFN. So hopefully the next time I test on the 20th it will be a bfp. Let's see if I can hold out that long! haha, probably not!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Urghhh I've just rang the clinic his morph was 5% so crap basically the docter on the phone who didn't know where going for and iui he though ivf he sai it will probley best if we use icsi !! Arghhhhhh !! FFs ! He got hurt out in afgan and his buts hit crushed am wondering if this is what it's done :(

Bettybee~ My husband has a 2% morph and the doctor thinks it is from his last tour, which was May 2009 to May 2010 in Afghanistan. He thinks the Heat, Radiation, and harsh chemicals did all of this. My husband was in a lot of explosions, they even documented if he got cancer, it would be because the Army. We are trying IUI first because IVF is very expensive and our insurance does not cover anything.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Goooood morning, ladies :-D Ok ok, so it's Monday... grr.. I figure if I fake it, maybe I will start losing this grumpy feeling! lol. 

Zimmy - I would definitely wait on the hpt's. I just started my progesterone's and I know they warned me to wait for the blood test. I just don't want a false positive ya know. 

Pnutsprincess - So your insurance is actually requiring him to have his own referral? They wouldn't do a SA in regards to your treatment? Mine didn't even have him show his insurance card or anything. 

Amcolecchi - I would inquire about your period starting with the clinic. I would think since you aren't on progesterone that it would behave normally. But I would check to rest easy. I am with ya on the low morphology... but not freaking out over it. 

My update: My clomid was resulting in severe bloating, moodyness, and my right ovary was swollen and sore to the touch. Nothing to cry over or call the doctor though. 
Trigger shot was Thurs night at 10am. Was HELLA crampy and just overall total PMS symptoms all day Friday. Went in for my IUI Sat morning at 10am. My DH hadn't done his SA. So we found how he has low morphology. They didn't show any hesitation on moving forward with the IUI, so we did it. Then, he has to go this week to do his SA to look more into that. After my IUI, I layed down for 10 minutes. Then treated myself to Applebees for lunch! lol. I was still very tired and crampy... that soreness in my ovary still there and bloating. I went to bed early that night. Sunday - a whole new woman!! I was not hurting.. bloating went away and I was full of energy. Hit the Renaissance Fair and had a blast! Started my progesterone last night... so off to my TWW!!!


----------



## ElleT613

JazzyFresh said:


> Goooood morning, ladies :-D Ok ok, so it's Monday... grr.. I figure if I fake it, maybe I will start losing this grumpy feeling! lol.
> 
> Zimmy - I would definitely wait on the hpt's. I just started my progesterone's and I know they warned me to wait for the blood test. I just don't want a false positive ya know.
> 
> Pnutsprincess - So your insurance is actually requiring him to have his own referral? They wouldn't do a SA in regards to your treatment? Mine didn't even have him show his insurance card or anything.
> 
> Amcolecchi - I would inquire about your period starting with the clinic. I would think since you aren't on progesterone that it would behave normally. But I would check to rest easy. I am with ya on the low morphology... but not freaking out over it.
> 
> My update: My clomid was resulting in severe bloating, moodyness, and my right ovary was swollen and sore to the touch. Nothing to cry over or call the doctor though.
> Trigger shot was Thurs night at 10am. Was HELLA crampy and just overall total PMS symptoms all day Friday. Went in for my IUI Sat morning at 10am. My DH hadn't done his SA. So we found how he has low morphology. They didn't show any hesitation on moving forward with the IUI, so we did it. Then, he has to go this week to do his SA to look more into that. After my IUI, I layed down for 10 minutes. Then treated myself to Applebees for lunch! lol. I was still very tired and crampy... that soreness in my ovary still there and bloating. I went to bed early that night. Sunday - a whole new woman!! I was not hurting.. bloating went away and I was full of energy. Hit the Renaissance Fair and had a blast! Started my progesterone last night... so off to my TWW!!!

Good luck Jazzy!! Glad you are feeling better! I know that feeling of your ovary feeling like it's going to explode all too well;)


----------



## bettybee1

Pnutsprincess said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhh I've just rang the clinic his morph was 5% so crap basically the docter on the phone who didn't know where going for and iui he though ivf he sai it will probley best if we use icsi !! Arghhhhhh !! FFs ! He got hurt out in afgan and his buts hit crushed am wondering if this is what it's done :(
> 
> Bettybee~ My husband has a 2% morph and the doctor thinks it is from his last tour, which was May 2009 to May 2010 in Afghanistan. He thinks the Heat, Radiation, and harsh chemicals did all of this. My husband was in a lot of explosions, they even documented if he got cancer, it would be because the Army. We are trying IUI first because IVF is very expensive and our insurance does not cover anything.Click to expand...


Yeah I think it could well be that they checked his bits when he got the wall he was layed under got blown up and crushed him :( they said they were fine but this could well be from it :(

His count was 120million tho so they said we have ok chances but don't know weather we should go for it or not we have too pay for fertilty treatment but 3 iui are 2200 not including drugs ivf/icsi is 3500 so am not sure yet Gunna see my docter again see what he suggests !:/ x


----------



## JazzyFresh

Good luck Jazzy!! Glad you are feeling better! I know that feeling of your ovary feeling like it's going to explode all too well;)[/QUOTE]

It's crazy huh! I am SO glad that it is over with. I just hope this IUI works. I really don't want to go thru it all again. Here's to our TWW :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Bettybee & ElleT ~ I am with your both... My DH was in the military when we met. He was exposed to numerous chemicals and radiation. I think this definitely affected his boys. During our initial check from the IUI it wasn't looking wonderful I must say. He goes in this week for his SA and is extremely nervous. We just have to think positively. It just takes one little determined lil :spermy: and I have faith!!!! lol


----------



## bettybee1

What was he morph result jazzy ?? 

I wish I could think like tht now but since I've had so many chemicals they think that can be due too his sperm :( bahhhh


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Thank you;)
> 
> Alright ladies- I just did a HPT to see if the trigger was still hanging around-- I'm 6days past trigger and BFN. So hopefully the next time I test on the 20th it will be a bfp. Let's see if I can hold out that long! haha, probably not!

Wow, it didn't take long for the HCG to leave your system.
It's good to know that I can test at some point :)
you're still so early in your cycle so don't feel let down!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies - So went in this morning for my CM Day 12.

I went for cycle monitoring this morning (They said I can go for a break on Sunday so I didn't have to go in) & I signed my IUI consent form. A doctor came in briefly to look at my ultrasound & she said looking good & in a few days, definitely this week we'll be doing IUI. They don't know when yet.
I met with the nurse after & she said my follicle is 1.6cm & it should be 1.8cm so I'm very close. Also my uterine lining she described as an 'over achiever' b/c it's thicker than the "average" which is good.
I've been told years ago that my uterine lining is thick for someone who's on birth control pills. So I think this is just my body.
I've not gotten my phone call yet from my blood test results but once I get it - I'll update you
I also found out that I will be receiving the HCG shot the morning of my IUI. So, not the day before as I've read most woman get. But I think that's because I have two IUI appointments back to back. So in a sense, it works out the same.

Estrogen: 579
LH: 9
Right Ovary Follicle: 1.6cm (s/b 1.8cm)
Endo lining: 1.0

I CANT WAIT! I'm getting excited. I must admit. It's the only time I've been excited about TTC since I first started trying. EEEP!!!


----------



## ElleT613

So Exciting Barbikins!!!! So glad everything is looking great in your u/s!!

I feel the exact same way you do-- the first time I've been hopeful and excited for a looong time!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Goooood morning, ladies :-D Ok ok, so it's Monday... grr.. I figure if I fake it, maybe I will start losing this grumpy feeling! lol.
> 
> Zimmy - I would definitely wait on the hpt's. I just started my progesterone's and I know they warned me to wait for the blood test. I just don't want a false positive ya know.
> 
> Pnutsprincess - So your insurance is actually requiring him to have his own referral? They wouldn't do a SA in regards to your treatment? Mine didn't even have him show his insurance card or anything.
> 
> Amcolecchi - I would inquire about your period starting with the clinic. I would think since you aren't on progesterone that it would behave normally. But I would check to rest easy. I am with ya on the low morphology... but not freaking out over it.
> 
> My update: My clomid was resulting in severe bloating, moodyness, and my right ovary was swollen and sore to the touch. Nothing to cry over or call the doctor though.
> Trigger shot was Thurs night at 10am. Was HELLA crampy and just overall total PMS symptoms all day Friday. Went in for my IUI Sat morning at 10am. My DH hadn't done his SA. So we found how he has low morphology. They didn't show any hesitation on moving forward with the IUI, so we did it. Then, he has to go this week to do his SA to look more into that. After my IUI, I layed down for 10 minutes. Then treated myself to Applebees for lunch! lol. I was still very tired and crampy... that soreness in my ovary still there and bloating. I went to bed early that night. Sunday - a whole new woman!! I was not hurting.. bloating went away and I was full of energy. Hit the Renaissance Fair and had a blast! Started my progesterone last night... so off to my TWW!!!


Yeah my husband has to get his own referral. Got to love military insurance


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Urghhh I've just rang the clinic his morph was 5% so crap basically the docter on the phone who didn't know where going for and iui he though ivf he sai it will probley best if we use icsi !! Arghhhhhh !! FFs ! He got hurt out in afgan and his buts hit crushed am wondering if this is what it's done :(
> 
> Bettybee~ My husband has a 2% morph and the doctor thinks it is from his last tour, which was May 2009 to May 2010 in Afghanistan. He thinks the Heat, Radiation, and harsh chemicals did all of this. My husband was in a lot of explosions, they even documented if he got cancer, it would be because the Army. We are trying IUI first because IVF is very expensive and our insurance does not cover anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it could well be that they checked his bits when he got the wall he was layed under got blown up and crushed him :( they said they were fine but this could well be from it :(
> 
> His count was 120million tho so they said we have ok chances but don't know weather we should go for it or not we have too pay for fertilty treatment but 3 iui are 2200 not including drugs ivf/icsi is 3500 so am not sure yet Gunna see my docter again see what he suggests !:/ xClick to expand...

It is a tough decision. my doctor told us to do IUI first because its cheaper and it may happen with just a little push


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I've had a long talk tol
My hubby tonight and he wants too give the iuis the best shot 1st lol 

What was your hubbys count & mobility ? X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Yeah I've had a long talk tol
> My hubby tonight and he wants too give the iuis the best shot 1st lol
> 
> What was your hubbys count & mobility ? X

My hubby's count was 356,000,000 his motility is 78% and morph is 2%


----------



## zimmy

Jazzy - you're just a little behind me - so exciting! And I felt the exact same way after mine...super crampy - ovary feeling like a grapefruit - then bam - nothing. Except now having some progesterone side effects that are changing daily, lol! 3 days til testing...eek!!

Barbikins - very exciting for you, sounds like you"re right on track!


----------



## bettybee1

Wow there big numbers :0 you shouldn't have a problem then with the iui !! X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Wow there big numbers :0 you shouldn't have a problem then with the iui !! X

I hope not. My husband will be 30 in March. I just turned 24


----------



## barbikins

bettybee1 said:


> Wow there big numbers :0 you shouldn't have a problem then with the iui !! X

LOL really?


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!
OK so I checked with the nurse & appears I'm wrong.
1.6cm (16mm) eggy. Should be 1.8cm (18mm) for perfection!
and my lining is 1.0cm (10mm) which is over achieving. LOL. Funny.
Anyway - I hope this is all good news for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I want to start IUI ASAP!

Zimmy how are you doing? Are you anxious to know or what?! Are you going to be testing at home before your blood test? I know I will! LOL


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies!
> OK so I checked with the nurse & appears I'm wrong.
> 1.6cm (16mm) eggy. Should be 1.8cm (18mm) for perfection!
> and my lining is 1.0cm (10mm) which is over achieving. LOL. Funny.
> Anyway - I hope this is all good news for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I want to start IUI ASAP!
> 
> Zimmy how are you doing? Are you anxious to know or what?! Are you going to be testing at home before your blood test? I know I will! LOL

I am glad to see the Barbikins! Lol when I read your post I was actually concerned about your lining being at 1.0 (I just assumed it was in mm). I was like, what kind of doctor is telling her this is good?!?! :rofl:

My two eggs were exactly the same size as yours on the Sunday before my IUI!! By Tuesday they had grown to 22mm and 18mm... had my trigger that day and then Wednesday my IUI!! So your IUI is any day now!!

Your lining IS awesome! Mine didn't get to 10 until I triggered!! You've got quite the cushy spot for your little bean to snuggle in!!


----------



## zimmy

Yes Barbikins, I am getting anxious! And the further away I get from the IUI the more 'out' I feel....trying not to get my hopes up. I think I will sneak a little test just for myself before the bloodwork Thursday....I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## esah

Sounds like everyone is chugging along nicely - good luck to zimmy and jazzy and others about to start the 2ww! I'll be with you as of tomorrow... 
I had my mid-cycle u/s today, after getting a positive OPK this morning. Unfortunately there was only one mature follicle - I think it was 25 mm - and none of the other ones were even close. I don't know whether the Clomid just didn't work on me this cycle, or whether I need a stronger dosage or different med. My doctor just said that Clomid on average causes a person to produce 1.8 eggs (so most of the time 2, but sometimes 1). 
The good news was, the dr. said my lining was "beautiful"(8mm I think?) 
One question I have for you ladies - I got my opk at 7:30am and did my ovidrel shot at 9am. They said it didn't matter what time I did it today, but now I'm worried that my little egg will be long dropped and all dried up by the time they do the IUI tomorrow at 11am. I've read that sometimes the egg is only viable for 4-6 hours. What do you think?


----------



## esah

Uh oh, I just did a little rsch and now I'm also wondering whether 25mm is too big? My doctor didn't say anything about it...


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Sounds like everyone is chugging along nicely - good luck to zimmy and jazzy and others about to start the 2ww! I'll be with you as of tomorrow...
> I had my mid-cycle u/s today, after getting a positive OPK this morning. Unfortunately there was only one mature follicle - I think it was 25 mm - and none of the other ones were even close. I don't know whether the Clomid just didn't work on me this cycle, or whether I need a stronger dosage or different med. My doctor just said that Clomid on average causes a person to produce 1.8 eggs (so most of the time 2, but sometimes 1).
> The good news was, the dr. said my lining was "beautiful"(8mm I think?)
> One question I have for you ladies - I got my opk at 7:30am and did my ovidrel shot at 9am. They said it didn't matter what time I did it today, but now I'm worried that my little egg will be long dropped and all dried up by the time they do the IUI tomorrow at 11am. I've read that sometimes the egg is only viable for 4-6 hours. What do you think?


Hi :) Looks like you are on the same timing from trigger to IUI I was. I was afraid of that too and I'm still in the TWW. I did a lot of research and I guess they predict you O 24 - 36 hours after a trigger shot. 

I dont' know anything about an egg being too big? I'll have to read up on that too... interesting. Anyway, best of luck for your IUI tomorrow!!!:flower:


----------



## bettybee1

barbikins said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow there big numbers :0 you shouldn't have a problem then with the iui !! X
> 
> LOL really?Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> OK so I checked with the nurse & appears I'm wrong.
> 1.6cm (16mm) eggy. Should be 1.8cm (18mm) for perfection!
> and my lining is 1.0cm (10mm) which is over achieving. LOL. Funny.
> Anyway - I hope this is all good news for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I want to start IUI ASAP!
> 
> Zimmy how are you doing? Are you anxious to know or what?! Are you going to be testing at home before your blood test? I know I will! LOL
> 
> I am glad to see the Barbikins! Lol when I read your post I was actually concerned about your lining being at 1.0 (I just assumed it was in mm). I was like, what kind of doctor is telling her this is good?!?! :rofl:
> 
> My two eggs were exactly the same size as yours on the Sunday before my IUI!! By Tuesday they had grown to 22mm and 18mm... had my trigger that day and then Wednesday my IUI!! So your IUI is any day now!!
> 
> Your lining IS awesome! Mine didn't get to 10 until I triggered!! You've got quite the cushy spot for your little bean to snuggle in!!Click to expand...

I realize I had to do conversions b/c in Canada - we use centimeters. HAH! So yeah I was super confused when I was googling what normal follicle sizes were & I was like 'Huh?!'.
And I"m glad to hear that my lining is awesome. That's nice to know! I was told once when I got a random ultrasound done because I had some random bleed throughs that my lining was thicker than expected!
So then WHY AM I NOT PREGNANT!!!!!????? Maybe it's my Hubs ;)

I'm getting triggered the morning of my IUI. Yep it seems very different than what I'm reading as the "normal" timing. But I also have two IUI back-to-back. So From what you're saying...I may be ready by Thursday rather than tomorrow. I was hoping tomorrow!

Anyway I will message you ladies once I hear from my doctor's office for the results of today's ultrasound & blood work :) :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

bettybee1 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow there big numbers :0 you shouldn't have a problem then with the iui !! X
> 
> LOL really?Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?Click to expand...

Sorry. You were talking about my numbers yah?
I was just commenting like 'oh really?' like I shouldn't have an IUI problem. :D


----------



## barbikins

zimmy said:


> Yes Barbikins, I am getting anxious! And the further away I get from the IUI the more 'out' I feel....trying not to get my hopes up. I think I will sneak a little test just for myself before the bloodwork Thursday....I'll keep you all posted!

Hey Hun,

Keep positive! I know it's hard. It's been an uphill battle for a year & I know that feeling as well.
Are you feeling any AF symptoms?
Eeep! Two more days until your blood test! Good luck :) xo


----------



## barbikins

esah said:


> Uh oh, I just did a little rsch and now I'm also wondering whether 25mm is too big? My doctor didn't say anything about it...

I did a bit of online research & I think you're still OK. IT's best when they're a bit smaller. You don't want the egg to be too small or too big. Or I should say - under ripe or over ripe. Here you go:

17 -18 mm is when a trigger can be given but not when ovulation of a healthy mature egg can be ovulated. See link for explaination of follie growth (the near bottom talks about the stages of growth and the sizes).

Normal ovulation is around 20-24 when the follies become a class 8 in the Late tertiary stage.

With injection meds, it's around the same as normal ovulation. The trigger shots (hcg) are given around 18-20 mm.

With Clomid & Femara, the follies measure larger. It happens around 25-28 mm. Triggers are given around 23-25 mm.

Follies grow 2 mm a day. Trigger shots cause ovulation in 48 hours so they have to be given at a certain time.

Ovulating too early causes an immature egg that is incapable of being fertilized. Ovulating too late, the egg over develop and often times leads to a function cyst due to not being released. The egg dies and the follicular sac continues to fill with fluid until it ruptures.


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> Jazzy - you're just a little behind me - so exciting! And I felt the exact same way after mine...super crampy - ovary feeling like a grapefruit - then bam - nothing. Except now having some progesterone side effects that are changing daily, lol! 3 days til testing...eek!!
> 
> Barbikins - very exciting for you, sounds like you"re right on track!

hahaha... awww makes me feel better to know you went through the exact same symptoms! Are you on the suppositories? They have me filling that bad boy up to the 1 line. Umm... I negligently OD'd on it the first night and filled it all the way up! And i was wondering why I needed a pad! lol. OMG... I am so excited for you, Zimmy!!!! Please let us know how it goes... we are with you all the way darling!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am bumming because I might have to wait another month for IUI. My husband's appointment to get a referral is March 6 at 10:30am. My cycle will start a few days after that, but it takes 10 business days for the referral to process. My husband is going to see if he can get in sooner.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Esah ~

I was disappointed too with the Clomid result. I thought for sure I would have like 3 matured eggs. Not like I want triplets but I just wanted the increased opportunity for a fertilized egg. I had my last U/S on Wed and had 2 follicles, 1 @19mm and the other at 15mm. The nurse practitioner wasn't even thinking that the 15mm was in the running at all :-( But she said that she wanted me to do the trigger the next night. I wouldn't freak out over your timing. I think you got a big follicle, great lining, and you will be in the tww soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Alright ya'll!

Here is a great article to email to your hubby's/boyfriends's/fiance's!! 

https://www.today.com/id/42096898/s...-expect-when-shes-not-expecting/#.URpve-g88yJ


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry Pnutsprincess, I hope he can get in there sooner!!!

I have my appt. Friday and today I have slight cramps on my left side, like almost ovulation cramps...I hope I am not ovulating already or we will have to cancel the IUI...Do you think I should buy an OPK and try to test tonight to see if it's true or not?!


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Sorry Pnutsprincess, I hope he can get in there sooner!!!
> 
> I have my appt. Friday and today I have slight cramps on my left side, like almost ovulation cramps...I hope I am not ovulating already or we will have to cancel the IUI...Do you think I should buy an OPK and try to test tonight to see if it's true or not?!

I would definitely test; just in case. What CD are you??


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am only cd9 but this is my first time ever using Clomid...Ugh I hope this isn't it and maybe I did something weird to it working out yesterday lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My hubby said he would call today around 1pm to see if they had any cancellations, so he can do a walk in.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> I am bumming because I might have to wait another month for IUI. My husband's appointment to get a referral is March 6 at 10:30am. My cycle will start a few days after that, but it takes 10 business days for the referral to process. My husband is going to see if he can get in sooner.

Grrrrr... waiting sucks!!! That is frustrating... Well, in the meantime you have yourself all tested right? So, at least the two of your will be fully prepared. Have faith!!! :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> I am only cd9 but this is my first time ever using Clomid...Ugh I hope this isn't it and maybe I did something weird to it working out yesterday lol

Okay dont' worry too much! If this is your first time using clomid, you are going to get some weird ovary pains. The first cycle I took clomid I wasn't sure if it was my ovary hurting or my appendix! Maybe still test though just in case;)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle, thanks! You made me feel better! I do not have any OPK's left so I will to go buy some after work!


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> Alright ya'll!
> 
> Here is a great article to email to your hubby's/boyfriends's/fiance's!!
> 
> https://www.today.com/id/42096898/s...-expect-when-shes-not-expecting/#.URpve-g88yJ

UMMMMM... I think my DH said like 4 of those "not to say" things...lol. Albeit it was done jokingly... but wow. Didn't realize how crude they were!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Sorry Pnutsprincess, I hope he can get in there sooner!!!
> 
> I have my appt. Friday and today I have slight cramps on my left side, like almost ovulation cramps...I hope I am not ovulating already or we will have to cancel the IUI...Do you think I should buy an OPK and try to test tonight to see if it's true or not?!

I wouldn't freak out. The Clomid gives you those side effects. From day 2 on it, I was cramping, hella bloated, and my ovary started swelling... but Fri (after the ovidrel shot the night before) I was like c'mon already! But had my IUI on Sat and that late afternoon my symptoms were going away and by Sun all gone.


----------



## ElleT613

JazzyFresh said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ya'll!
> 
> Here is a great article to email to your hubby's/boyfriends's/fiance's!!
> 
> https://www.today.com/id/42096898/s...-expect-when-shes-not-expecting/#.URpve-g88yJ
> 
> UMMMMM... I think my DH said like 4 of those "not to say" things...lol. Albeit it was done jokingly... but wow. Didn't realize how crude they were!Click to expand...

lol!!!


----------



## esah

barbikins said:


> I did a bit of online research & I think you're still OK. IT's best when they're a bit smaller. You don't want the egg to be too small or too big. Or I should say - under ripe or over ripe. Here you go:
> 
> 17 -18 mm is when a trigger can be given but not when ovulation of a healthy mature egg can be ovulated. See link for explaination of follie growth (the near bottom talks about the stages of growth and the sizes).
> 
> Normal ovulation is around 20-24 when the follies become a class 8 in the Late tertiary stage.
> 
> With injection meds, it's around the same as normal ovulation. The trigger shots (hcg) are given around 18-20 mm.
> 
> With Clomid & Femara, the follies measure larger. It happens around 25-28 mm. Triggers are given around 23-25 mm.
> 
> Follies grow 2 mm a day. Trigger shots cause ovulation in 48 hours so they have to be given at a certain time.
> 
> Ovulating too early causes an immature egg that is incapable of being fertilized. Ovulating too late, the egg over develop and often times leads to a function cyst due to not being released. The egg dies and the follicular sac continues to fill with fluid until it ruptures.

Thanks so much barbikins! I think it should be ok - I looked back at the # and I was 24mm when triggered so should be ok. And I'm sure this is very useful info for everyone else on the thread.


----------



## esah

JazzyFresh said:


> Esah ~
> 
> I was disappointed too with the Clomid result. I thought for sure I would have like 3 matured eggs. Not like I want triplets but I just wanted the increased opportunity for a fertilized egg. I had my last U/S on Wed and had 2 follicles, 1 @19mm and the other at 15mm. The nurse practitioner wasn't even thinking that the 15mm was in the running at all :-( But she said that she wanted me to do the trigger the next night. I wouldn't freak out over your timing. I think you got a big follicle, great lining, and you will be in the tww soon!!! :hugs:

Thanks Jazzyfresh! The 2ww is on. IUI went fine today (I didn't even think it was as bad as a pap smear!), my husband's counts were great, and I'm feeling hopeful!


----------



## esah

Ugh, waiting is the worst. I found out in November that I didn't have chicken pox antibodies and they made me get the vaccine, which is 2 shots, a month apart, and you can't try until 1 month after -this is the first month I was able to try. It was a long 2.5 months. Hopefully you guys will be ready to go next cycle.


----------



## esah

Whoops, meant to quote Pnuts in that post.


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Ugh, waiting is the worst. I found out in November that I didn't have chicken pox antibodies and they made me get the vaccine, which is 2 shots, a month apart, and you can't try until 1 month after -this is the first month I was able to try. It was a long 2.5 months. Hopefully you guys will be ready to go next cycle.

That is great- so glad everything went well for you with the IUI! I agree, it's so quick and simple; I will gladly be trying it a few cycles before moving on to whatever might be next...

So welcome to the 2WW :) Mine has been crawling (of course):dohh:

FX for you!


----------



## barbikins

esah - congrats on your IUI! My first one is today at noon & then tomorrow (assuming around noon)!
I got my Ovidrel shot this morning, ultrasound & blood test. Just the waiting game now!
Yep I think the IUI process is pretty easy, fast & not uncomfortable. From what I've heard. 

I don't have the chickenpox vaccine either but I decided not to hold off. I was told I'd have to abstain from trying for 3 months & I wasn't willing to do it. Chickenpox is very uncommon now & my family are all vaccinated. I am not concerned. I'll get it done after I have a baby.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> esah - congrats on your IUI! My first one is today at noon & then tomorrow (assuming around noon)!
> I got my Ovidrel shot this morning, ultrasound & blood test. Just the waiting game now!
> Yep I think the IUI process is pretty easy, fast & not uncomfortable. From what I've heard.
> 
> I don't have the chickenpox vaccine either but I decided not to hold off. I was told I'd have to abstain from trying for 3 months & I wasn't willing to do it. Chickenpox is very uncommon now & my family are all vaccinated. I am not concerned. I'll get it done after I have a baby.

YAY! Good luck:)!!

This is so interesting; I've never heard anything about chicken pox on the ttc boards. Is it if you have never had it and are not vaccinated that some concerns arise?


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> esah - congrats on your IUI! My first one is today at noon & then tomorrow (assuming around noon)!
> I got my Ovidrel shot this morning, ultrasound & blood test. Just the waiting game now!
> Yep I think the IUI process is pretty easy, fast & not uncomfortable. From what I've heard.
> 
> I don't have the chickenpox vaccine either but I decided not to hold off. I was told I'd have to abstain from trying for 3 months & I wasn't willing to do it. Chickenpox is very uncommon now & my family are all vaccinated. I am not concerned. I'll get it done after I have a baby.

Good luck!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am 4 days past IUI... on progesterone. Kinda freaking out because I woke up in the middle of the night all sweaty & hot. WTH. Is this normal? I only get like that if I am sick :-/


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah it can be normal hunnie becoz if hormone fluctuations 

But if you get a temp obz you might be poorley 

We don't get chickenpox vaccines in the uk !! And there rife over here esp threw out all the nurseries !! X


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Back from my first IUI today! Was awesome!
Btw, pap smears are more uncomfortable than an IUI procedure! HAH! And it took all of about 3 minutes. I got to watch through the ultrasound the tube going in & all the boys being let in! It was pretty darn cool!
I am feeling some cramping now from the Ovridel shot. Which is exactly what I was told would happen. It's sort of like AF cramps.

While I was in the office, they left the sheet that had the sperm results & also my blood & ultrasound results for the past week. So I took photos of it. HAH!
My doctor said we had perfect results. My hormone levels are amazing & his sperm count & motility is amazing. So we should have amazing results....right? Makes me go 'wtf is wrong with us then?!'.

Anyway. He has 276 Million viable sperm. Out of this, 98% motility. Very high. So high, doctor says we only have to have sex for fun. Nothing more. They usually wanna see at least 4 million! Total motility of the initial sample was 53%. Once they did the wash & separated the little guys, it was 98%.

Estrogen: 1255
LH: 33
Right Ovary: 2.0cm

I didn't take a shot of the side that had my lining but she said it was perfect.

Back tomorrow for blood test & ultrasound. Hubby will have to produce sample at the clinic tomorrow & I know he's just so "excited" to have to do this LOL
And I'll be back tomorrow at 12pm for the second IUI! YAY!
VALENTINES BABY HERE WE COME!


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> esah - congrats on your IUI! My first one is today at noon & then tomorrow (assuming around noon)!
> I got my Ovidrel shot this morning, ultrasound & blood test. Just the waiting game now!
> Yep I think the IUI process is pretty easy, fast & not uncomfortable. From what I've heard.
> 
> I don't have the chickenpox vaccine either but I decided not to hold off. I was told I'd have to abstain from trying for 3 months & I wasn't willing to do it. Chickenpox is very uncommon now & my family are all vaccinated. I am not concerned. I'll get it done after I have a baby.
> 
> YAY! Good luck:)!!
> 
> This is so interesting; I've never heard anything about chicken pox on the ttc boards. Is it if you have never had it and are not vaccinated that some concerns arise?Click to expand...

I have never been vaccinated & never had chickenpox either.
There are issues of possible problems for a fetus if you get chickenpox while pregnant. I believe babies can be dis-formed or such. However I've also read that there are safe vaccines now for woman who contract the pox while pregnant so there are options. My doctor also agreed that the chances aren't high enough to make a big enough deal of it & stop my TTC process.


----------



## bettybee1

Wow sounds like you have had a fab experience !! What great sperm results !!! 

Did you know how many follies you had? X


----------



## barbikins

My doctor & nurses haven't given me results based on how many follicles there were. I don't think they anticipate more than one unless it's a multiple pregnancy, non?
I just get which follicle is the one that's going to be released during ovulation. Which ovary & size.


----------



## bettybee1

Are right no just a lot of there time if you have being on meds there will be more than 1 dominate follie :D what meds did you take ? X


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! Back from my first IUI today! Was awesome!
> Btw, pap smears are more uncomfortable than an IUI procedure! HAH! And it took all of about 3 minutes. I got to watch through the ultrasound the tube going in & all the boys being let in! It was pretty darn cool!
> I am feeling some cramping now from the Ovridel shot. Which is exactly what I was told would happen. It's sort of like AF cramps.
> 
> While I was in the office, they left the sheet that had the sperm results & also my blood & ultrasound results for the past week. So I took photos of it. HAH!
> My doctor said we had perfect results. My hormone levels are amazing & his sperm count & motility is amazing. So we should have amazing results....right? Makes me go 'wtf is wrong with us then?!'.
> 
> Anyway. He has 276 Million viable sperm. Out of this, 98% motility. Very high. So high, doctor says we only have to have sex for fun. Nothing more. They usually wanna see at least 4 million! Total motility of the initial sample was 53%. Once they did the wash & separated the little guys, it was 98%.
> 
> Estrogen: 1255
> LH: 33
> Right Ovary: 2.0cm
> 
> I didn't take a shot of the side that had my lining but she said it was perfect.
> 
> Back tomorrow for blood test & ultrasound. Hubby will have to produce sample at the clinic tomorrow & I know he's just so "excited" to have to do this LOL
> And I'll be back tomorrow at 12pm for the second IUI! YAY!
> VALENTINES BABY HERE WE COME!

SOOOOO happy for you!!!! Do they have you on progesterone, Barbikins???


----------



## Amcolecchi

barbikins thank you for the update!!! It makes me happy that it's not bad at all!! I go Friday and if everything is good I get the shot and IUI Saturday!! I wish Friday would get here faster!!!! lol


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> barbikins thank you for the update!!! It makes me happy that it's not bad at all!! I go Friday and if everything is good I get the shot and IUI Saturday!! I wish Friday would get here faster!!!! lol

Yeah I was pleasantly surprised. Pap smears have been more unpleasant. And it took less than 5 minutes. I was like 'thats it?!'.
I got to watch on the monitor all the swimmers go into my uterus. was pretty neat!

Good luck on Saturday! :happydance:

I ovulate on Vday! Whoooo! Romantique


----------



## barbikins

bettybee1 said:


> Are right no just a lot of there time if you have being on meds there will be more than 1 dominate follie :D what meds did you take ? X

Ohh now I understand :) Well, I"m doing it on a natural cycle. No meds. So then I guess no multiple follicles! Are you on Clomid?


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Back from my first IUI today! Was awesome!
> Btw, pap smears are more uncomfortable than an IUI procedure! HAH! And it took all of about 3 minutes. I got to watch through the ultrasound the tube going in & all the boys being let in! It was pretty darn cool!
> I am feeling some cramping now from the Ovridel shot. Which is exactly what I was told would happen. It's sort of like AF cramps.
> 
> While I was in the office, they left the sheet that had the sperm results & also my blood & ultrasound results for the past week. So I took photos of it. HAH!
> My doctor said we had perfect results. My hormone levels are amazing & his sperm count & motility is amazing. So we should have amazing results....right? Makes me go 'wtf is wrong with us then?!'.
> 
> Anyway. He has 276 Million viable sperm. Out of this, 98% motility. Very high. So high, doctor says we only have to have sex for fun. Nothing more. They usually wanna see at least 4 million! Total motility of the initial sample was 53%. Once they did the wash & separated the little guys, it was 98%.
> 
> Estrogen: 1255
> LH: 33
> Right Ovary: 2.0cm
> 
> I didn't take a shot of the side that had my lining but she said it was perfect.
> 
> Back tomorrow for blood test & ultrasound. Hubby will have to produce sample at the clinic tomorrow & I know he's just so "excited" to have to do this LOL
> And I'll be back tomorrow at 12pm for the second IUI! YAY!
> VALENTINES BABY HERE WE COME!
> 
> SOOOOO happy for you!!!! Do they have you on progesterone, Barbikins???Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Nope, no progesterone. Natural cycle.
I've never had a miscarriage & my hormones are all in check! So I'm glad for that. I'd rather not take hormones if I didn't have to.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Thanks!!! Nope, no progesterone. Natural cycle.
I've never had a miscarriage & my hormones are all in check! So I'm glad for that. I'd rather not take hormones if I didn't have to.[/QUOTE]

I completely agree!! Why put your body thru something you don't need. My hormones were in check, BUT had a previous miscarriage. So she wanted to be safe than sorry. Feel positive though because my lining was at 10 which she was really happy with! Day 5 post IUI, so the wait is starting to kill me!!! lol. 

Best of luck and wishing us all with babies in our future!!! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Jazzy my lining was the same :) apparently awesome. 
When are you going to start testing?


----------



## esah

barbikins said:


> I have never been vaccinated & never had chickenpox either.
> There are issues of possible problems for a fetus if you get chickenpox while pregnant. I believe babies can be dis-formed or such. However I've also read that there are safe vaccines now for woman who contract the pox while pregnant so there are options. My doctor also agreed that the chances aren't high enough to make a big enough deal of it & stop my TTC process.

On the chicken pox, I think they actually weren't allowed by California law to inseminate me if I wasn't vaccinated or immune to all sorts of infectious diseases, including chicken pox. So me and my husband both had to be screened for HIV, Heptatitis, etc. I agree that the risk is not very great - very few people get chicken pox anymore and even if you do get it, it's only a small risk that there will be birth defects. I guess a small risk is enough to be of concern, but if I had known that, and were permitted, I would have skipped it. It was especially frustrating b/c I *had* had the vaccine back when I was 18, but apparently it either didn't work or wore off. Anyway, happy to be moving on now. 

I start my progesterone tonight. I asked my dr. why I needed it if my lining was good and no evidence of hormone problems. She said it was basically like an insurance policy b/c even if lining is good at time of ovulation, it may not stay that way during the next phase and they just want to maximize my chances. Like some of you have mentioned, I don't really want yucky hormone therapy if I don't need it, but I guess there's no way of knowing...


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins so happy for you that everything went swimingly :) thank you for sharing with us!

i'm on my last two days of Clomid and start ultrasounds on Monday. No side effects yet.


----------



## esah

barbikins, you and your husband are like the model of fertility! It should happen for you soon. Pretty cool that you got to watch it on the ultrasound!


----------



## Micgranoe

Hello everyone! I'm glad I found this site/forum. Reading other people's experiences helps to put my nerves at ease a bit:wacko: We're doing our first round of IUI in a few weeks and I'm so anxious! After unsuccessfully ttc for a year, I'm doing the Clomid / trigger shot (Profasi) / IUI combo. DH has a low sperm count (6 million) and low motility 15%. Needless to say, I feel the odds are stacked against us and have my fingers crossed that the IUI is successful; I don't want to get my hopes up because I've heard that getting pregnant on the first round rarely happens. 

Has anybody had success with their first round of IUI? Also, I'm curious to know what side effects you have experienced from Clomid? I appreciate your input:flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Micgranoe-this site is wonderful! I was in the same place as you a few weeks ago and all the ladies here have made me feel so much better! I go tomorrow for my check-up and if everything is okay, I get my IUI Saturday! 

This was my first time on clomid and it was definitely different. The first two days I had nothing, then the last 3 days I was moody, emotional, and I got a stupid yeast infection, which is all normal to get, so don't be worried! After I took it I got some cramps and I was like WTF but this forum had other ladies who experienced it as well, especially their first time on Clomid! 

I hope you do get prego your first IUI! We are all here for support! When do you start clomid?


----------



## bettybee1

barbikins said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Are right no just a lot of there time if you have being on meds there will be more than 1 dominate follie :D what meds did you take ? X
> 
> Ohh now I understand :) Well, I"m doing it on a natural cycle. No meds. So then I guess no multiple follicles! Are you on Clomid?Click to expand...

ahhh right yeah !!! lol

yeah going too be on clomid only 50mg tho i got OHSS the 1st time i took it when i fell preg with my dd 
i ovulate everymonth just cd21 so clomid makes it more cd16 which is better less time waiting haha!!!!:haha:


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! Back from my first IUI today! Was awesome!
> Btw, pap smears are more uncomfortable than an IUI procedure! HAH! And it took all of about 3 minutes. I got to watch through the ultrasound the tube going in & all the boys being let in! It was pretty darn cool!
> I am feeling some cramping now from the Ovridel shot. Which is exactly what I was told would happen. It's sort of like AF cramps.
> 
> While I was in the office, they left the sheet that had the sperm results & also my blood & ultrasound results for the past week. So I took photos of it. HAH!
> My doctor said we had perfect results. My hormone levels are amazing & his sperm count & motility is amazing. So we should have amazing results....right? Makes me go 'wtf is wrong with us then?!'.
> 
> Anyway. He has 276 Million viable sperm. Out of this, 98% motility. Very high. So high, doctor says we only have to have sex for fun. Nothing more. They usually wanna see at least 4 million! Total motility of the initial sample was 53%. Once they did the wash & separated the little guys, it was 98%.
> 
> Estrogen: 1255
> LH: 33
> Right Ovary: 2.0cm
> 
> I didn't take a shot of the side that had my lining but she said it was perfect.
> 
> Back tomorrow for blood test & ultrasound. Hubby will have to produce sample at the clinic tomorrow & I know he's just so "excited" to have to do this LOL
> And I'll be back tomorrow at 12pm for the second IUI! YAY!
> VALENTINES BABY HERE WE COME!

SO Glad everything went well with your IUI!!:happydance:


----------



## ElleT613

Welcome Mic!

Clomid can give you some crampy feelings-- I think its just your ovary's being stimulated! For me, I just get cramps and bloated-- not too emotional. Although it can make me a nauseous if I dont' take it with food. Overall, it's really not bad!

Good luck with everything! Keep us posted on your progress leading up to your IUI!


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Jazzy my lining was the same :) apparently awesome.
> When are you going to start testing?

I go for my blood test at the docs next Fri 2/22. I was cautioned that if I test too early I could get a false positive due to the progesterone. I am THINKING... I will go buy the cheapies and just start testing like Tues until I get a negative, so I know a positive is really it? What do you think?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi Micgranoe! Welcome :flower:

This is my 1st cycle of clomid/trigger/IUI and I am in my TWW. So... I will let you know? lol. The clomid was like bad PMS... bloated, moody, & my ovary was swollen & uncomfortable.


----------



## esah

Hi Micgranoe - I think most of us on this thread are still in the early stages or 2ww, so we don't know yet whether it has worked on our first round- we'll see! I had basically no side effects with Clomid. Maybe a little more irritability and some warm flashes. Definitely take it at night before bed if you can.


----------



## zimmy

Just came back from my blood test......waiting on the phone to ring!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AHHH Zimmy I am so excited for you!!!! FX!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

hope its bfp!!! you not done any home tests ? x


----------



## zimmy

Nope, no home tests. I was afraid of getting false positives!


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> Just came back from my blood test......waiting on the phone to ring!!!

OMG Zimmy... exciting!!!!! When did they say that they would call? We all are on pins and needles right with you. Please let us know!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zimmy, I hope I am as strong as you are!!!! Ahhh tomorrow morning I go for my U/S, I am hoping and praying they give me the thumbs up and then Saturday IUI!!!


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy my lining was the same :) apparently awesome.
> When are you going to start testing?
> 
> I go for my blood test at the docs next Fri 2/22. I was cautioned that if I test too early I could get a false positive due to the progesterone. I am THINKING... I will go buy the cheapies and just start testing like Tues until I get a negative, so I know a positive is really it? What do you think?Click to expand...

I didn't realize that progerstone would give you false positive. Interesting! I got a false positive when I tested yesterday b/c I had HCG put in my system.
I am planning to test every day with OPK & HPT beacause I'm going to be bored in my TTW. I want to see if the HCG will fade at some point & then I can wait for a positive b/c my blood test on the 28th! Good luck :)


----------



## zimmy

:bfn:

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## barbikins

zimmy said:


> Just came back from my blood test......waiting on the phone to ring!!!

SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

Awww I'm sorry :(
Baby Dust to you for next month!!! XO


----------



## barbikins

Lay-days! Back from my second IUI. I ovulated & all is well. So tomorrow I will be 1dpo!

Our results were fantastic again. My hormone levels were great. Estrogen dropped so that means I should have ovulated some time last night. My Progesterone went up so all is good! Hubby's sperm after wash was higher than yesterday! WOWSAS!!
I will be going back to the clinic on February 28th for a pregnancy test.

Once again, I've been left to my own devices in the office & took photos of my chart & my husband's sperm details

96% Motility (yesterday was 98%)
96 Million initial concentration so it's down more than half of yesterday's.

Doctor says though that final concentration has more viable sperm than yesterdays & usually it drops!

Here are my blood test results & ultrasound. The number in brackets are from yesterday right before Ovulation.

Estrogen: 943 (from 1255)
Progesterone: 9 (from 2.5)
LH: 49 (from 33)
FSH: 13 (from 8)
Eggy: 2.1 (from 2.0)
Lining: 1.1 (from 1.0)

Go team Valentine's Day conception!!! LOL


----------



## bettybee1

zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

So sorry hunnie :( hope your okay !!!!!


----------



## karena547

zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

So sorry :(
:hug:


----------



## bettybee1

* progestrone does not make a hpt positive !!!!!! Dont think they will have said that but if you have had the trigger shot then that's probley what they ment !!! :) x


----------



## ElleT613

zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

Sorry Zimmy :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy my lining was the same :) apparently awesome.
> When are you going to start testing?
> 
> I go for my blood test at the docs next Fri 2/22. I was cautioned that if I test too early I could get a false positive due to the progesterone. I am THINKING... I will go buy the cheapies and just start testing like Tues until I get a negative, so I know a positive is really it? What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that progerstone would give you false positive. Interesting! I got a false positive when I tested yesterday b/c I had HCG put in my system.
> I am planning to test every day with OPK & HPT beacause I'm going to be bored in my TTW. I want to see if the HCG will fade at some point & then I can wait for a positive b/c my blood test on the 28th! Good luck :)Click to expand...

OOOPS.... ok, so progesterone will NOT give you a falst positive. But, the HCG trigger shot CAN. So, I am 7 days past my trigger. I think i may start testing today. What do you think?


----------



## JazzyFresh

zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

OH FUDGE!!!! :cry: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... I am sorry hun. This is so torturous. Please keep your head up and know that it WILL happen, Zimmy. Love, hope and faith are all that we need. Along with hormones, HSG, etc.... hahahaha...


----------



## Amcolecchi

I'm so sorry Zimmy! You and your husband need to go to a spa day together and just have a relaxing time with wine!!



zimmy said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> I'm so sorry Zimmy! You and your husband need to go to a spa day together and just have a relaxing time with wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!Click to expand...

AMEN!!! Take some time to just relax & enjoy each other's company... not to mention the wine that we take out of our lives during our TTC times!!


----------



## esah

Boo, zimmy, sorry to hear that. At least you did not psych yourself out with a false positive at home. Hope you can do something nice for yourself this V's day. AFTER you have taken some time to pamper yourself, I would be curious to know what you're thinking about for next steps... I'm already thinking on to next cycle b/c it's so hard for me to believe I am going to get a BFP (though I know I shouldn't think that way..).


----------



## zimmy

I'm actually drinking wine RIGHT NOW! Lol...I am so so bummed about this cycle, but what can you do? I would like to try it again, but hubby will take a bit of convincing (all paid out of pocket, so it's upwards of $2000 per try). I'm going to block all pregnant facebook friends right now and just go with the flow. Take one month off then back at it I think!


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy my lining was the same :) apparently awesome.
> When are you going to start testing?
> 
> I go for my blood test at the docs next Fri 2/22. I was cautioned that if I test too early I could get a false positive due to the progesterone. I am THINKING... I will go buy the cheapies and just start testing like Tues until I get a negative, so I know a positive is really it? What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that progerstone would give you false positive. Interesting! I got a false positive when I tested yesterday b/c I had HCG put in my system.
> I am planning to test every day with OPK & HPT beacause I'm going to be bored in my TTW. I want to see if the HCG will fade at some point & then I can wait for a positive b/c my blood test on the 28th! Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> OOOPS.... ok, so progesterone will NOT give you a falst positive. But, the HCG trigger shot CAN. So, I am 7 days past my trigger. I think i may start testing today. What do you think?Click to expand...

Yes the Ovridel or w/e the hell its called (haha) will give false positive!
I dont know if dpo is too early or not. That's why I"m doing progressive tests every day in order to see the HCG leave my system at some point so I can start counting on when I could get a REAL positive test.
You are very likely to get a false positive.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zimmy I agree!!! 

I went today and got the thumbs up! They gave me the HCG shot and then back-to-back IUI's Saturday and Sunday morning!!! If this doesn't work we decided to take 2 months off because our insurance covers nothing, so we want to relax and drink and save more money lol!!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Amcolecchi! You must be very excited!!!!
I am now 1dpo! YAHOO! TWW!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy your TWW is officially in gear!!! I am definitely excited!!! We will need to do something to keep us busy for Two weeks haha!! Do you go back for a blood test or will you do an at-home prego test?



barbikins said:


> Good luck Amcolecchi! You must be very excited!!!!
> I am now 1dpo! YAHOO! TWW!!!


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Zimmy I agree!!!
> 
> I went today and got the thumbs up! They gave me the HCG shot and then back-to-back IUI's Saturday and Sunday morning!!! If this doesn't work we decided to take 2 months off because our insurance covers nothing, so we want to relax and drink and save more money lol!!

Exciting!! Did they give you your shot in your butt cheek? haha, they did that to me and it was so sore the next day! Good luck girly! You may feel crampy and those ovary's crank up in the next 24 hours just fyi;) FX for you


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle, YES! I am already sore!!!! She told me to take tylenol because I told her I already feel ovulating cramps every month and she was like yep, you will definitely want to rest and take tylenol hahaha!! Thank you so much for the support!!!!


----------



## barbikins

I didn't feel any ovulation pain after the shot but I had cramps both IUI days!

I have blood work on Feb 28th to see if I'm pregnant.
But I will also test via urine & my IC's :)
I've been testing since IUI#1 so that I can see when my pregnancy tests are negative (which means the HCG is out of my system) & then I can really test to see if I"m actually pregnant! I am keeping track of my tests & creating a "chart".
Check it!:
 



Attached Files:







progressive tests.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahhh it's so exciting to see two lines! I give you props for testing it out every morning! I won't be doing that, I can't handle seeing it positive then negative and stuff! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Ahhh it's so exciting to see two lines! I give you props for testing it out every morning! I won't be doing that, I can't handle seeing it positive then negative and stuff! lol

Yeah, I am with you there. I decided against testing. I just don't want the very first pregnancy test I see be an actual false positive.


----------



## esah

So who is next to reach 14 dpo? I'm excited for someone to get a BFP (hopefully!!). I think a lot of us will be done with the 2WW in the Feb. 20s.. any next week?


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> So who is next to reach 14 dpo? I'm excited for someone to get a BFP (hopefully!!). I think a lot of us will be done with the 2WW in the Feb. 20s.. any next week?

Hi Esah!

Well, I may be next, I will be 14dpo on Wednesday the 20th... than next up is you and Jazzy I think! You are right- next week is going to be intense! Ah! Are you going to test before the 22nd?


----------



## Amcolecchi

GOOD LUCK Esah and Elle!! I can't wait to see your BFP's!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> So who is next to reach 14 dpo? I'm excited for someone to get a BFP (hopefully!!). I think a lot of us will be done with the 2WW in the Feb. 20s.. any next week?
> 
> Hi Esah!
> 
> Well, I may be next, I will be 14dpo on Wednesday the 20th... than next up is you and Jazzy I think! You are right- next week is going to be intense! Ah! Are you going to test before the 22nd?Click to expand...

Yup... my test is scheduled on the 22nd!!!!! Pins and needles right about now!!! :loopy:


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Ahhh it's so exciting to see two lines! I give you props for testing it out every morning! I won't be doing that, I can't handle seeing it positive then negative and stuff! lol

I'm so used to seeing negative. It doesnt bother me! LOL
I know it's not real so I can process it just fine ;)


----------



## barbikins

Good lucky indeed! Looks like you will have news WAY before me ;)
I can't wait. These two weeks are going to go by so slow.


----------



## JazzyFresh

The wait is killing me... 1 week down and my boobs are getting sorer and sorer... my cm is out of control. My acne is like a teenager with raging hormones. And I am waiting on my progesterone test results.... ummm, with those side effects I think there is no concern, right?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Good luck Amcolecchi! You must be very excited!!!!
> I am now 1dpo! YAHOO! TWW!!!

[/QUOTE]

Good luck tomorrow Amcolecchi! 

I'm all done Clomid - no side effects at all. I took it at breakfast (because I just couldn't wait to start until the night :) I go for my first ultrasound on Monday morning.


----------



## esah

ElleT613 said:


> Hi Esah!
> 
> Well, I may be next, I will be 14dpo on Wednesday the 20th... than next up is you and Jazzy I think! You are right- next week is going to be intense! Ah! Are you going to test before the 22nd?

Yup Elle looks like you are next on the 20th, then Jazzy on the 22nd, then me on 26th (I cannot believe it has only been 3 days since my IUI, it feels like I've waited at least a week). I'm not going to test before the 26th. I've never tested early - usually I have zero symptoms so I don't feel the need to unless AF is late. I think I can be patient again this month, even with the extra boost from the treatment... Again feeling very un-pregnant so not in that much suspense. But you never know! We'll be looking forward to your news on Wednesday - good luck!


----------



## bettybee1

Is don't know how all you lady's wait too test wish I ha some off that patientce but ten again am with barbkins poas addict and it wouldn't affect me that much if I saw bfn I would just get exiteted about doing another round . Also the one month I waited till af was due too test and I saw bfn it hit me a lot harder than when i test everyday x


----------



## ElleT613

Morning all!

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.

I tested this morning at 10dpiui and got a blazing :bfn:, not a faint line in sight. I know I still have a chance but I feel pretty out. Ugh. I think I will try to wait until Monday to test again.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I have been so busy. So I started AF Feb 14th lightly at 5pm, but my doctor is counting Feb 15 as day 1. I have an ultrasound Monday and to see if I have any cist on my ovaries, if all is well I start my IUI process! Hubby only needs a referral if it does not work the first time, so they can evaluate him more:happydance:

Those of you that got a BFN, I am sorry to hear that and I hope you are okay. Just try to relax and do something nice for yourself. 

Those of you in your TWW, Good luck and I hope you all get your BFP

I feel like I am very far behind.


----------



## esah

Pnuts, you are just a week or two behind us - and ahead of everyone not on this thread who hasn't started yet. :) 

Has anyone else using progesterone not had any side effects? I just get unusually warm at night, otherwise nada. I've been on it for 3 nights.


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> I feel like I am very far behind.

I'm only one week ahead of you! Going for D10 ultrasound on Monday.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs... 

I hate to focus on the negative but hey, I'm being realistic I suppose... for those of us who don't get a BFP this month, are you planning to start again next month (I think some of you have answered this already)? If you are on Clomid, would you go get your prescription to have it ready for day 3? It seems so close to the time where I should be getting a pregnancy test but if it's negative I kind of feel like I want to try again right away with the next batch of Clomid.


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.
> 
> I tested this morning at 10dpiui and got a blazing :bfn:, not a faint line in sight. I know I still have a chance but I feel pretty out. Ugh. I think I will try to wait until Monday to test again.

The weekend has been great so far. Looking forward to relaxing with my husband for the most part. Sorry to hear your test was negative but don't worry too much yet. I wish you the best for Monday's testing!!!

I am 3DP0. My pregnancy tests are starting to fade to almost a BFN. I should expect in the next day or two to get a completely white test and then I can actually start testing for real! I'm really excited I feel a new sense of hope the cycle and I hope that this IUI cycle will be a success.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! Second IUI was great. This time I wasn't as crampy as yesterday. My DH had 15 million good sperm yesterday and 17 million today! So hopefully this weekend! ! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hopefully this works* this site is hard to do on my phone lol!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Omg...achey..crampy...and moody!!!!


----------



## Micgranoe

Amcolecchi said:


> Micgranoe-this site is wonderful! I was in the same place as you a few weeks ago and all the ladies here have made me feel so much better! I go tomorrow for my check-up and if everything is okay, I get my IUI Saturday!
> 
> This was my first time on clomid and it was definitely different. The first two days I had nothing, then the last 3 days I was moody, emotional, and I got a stupid yeast infection, which is all normal to get, so don't be worried! After I took it I got some cramps and I was like WTF but this forum had other ladies who experienced it as well, especially their first time on Clomid!
> 
> I hope you do get prego your first IUI! We are all here for support! When do you start clomid?


How did everything go? Sending baby dust your way :happydance:

I'm still waiting on the arrival of AF...should be Wednesday, then I start Clomid 3 days after that. This is going to be the longest month ever! Lol


----------



## Micgranoe

I'm still hanging on to the hope that AF doesn't come and that I WON'T have to go ahead with the Clomid/IUI! A girl can dream...

In a twisted little way, I'm kind of looking forward to the HCG shot and taking a test just so I can see 2 lines on the darn thing. Between OPKs and FRER tests, I've peed on so many sticks in the past year that I'm starting to feel like a dog!


----------



## Amcolecchi

:dust::dust::dust:Yes, I am wondering the same thing as qwerty. If this doesn't work, will you guys do it right away next month? I actually am not going to do it next month. I have to leave for a work conference, so my husband and I decided to not to be rushed and try to get everything in when I have to leave for a conference...And depending on finances we might not do it in April either...We have to pay for everything out of pocket, so it adds up! I am just hoping and praying it works for us this month and for all of you ladies too! I am trying to stay positive!!! FX and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!


----------



## qwerty310

I'd love to start right away the next month so I'll ask the Dr. about it when I see him for the IUI.

Had my first ultrasound this morning. Had 6 follicles that were 11ish and a bunch that were less than 10. So that's great that the 50mg of Clomid worked. I'm so confused on the timing of the trigger shot and the size of follicles... the resident who did the u/s wasn't as helpful as my main doc. Hopefully I don't have to go in on Thursday for another monitoring session because I teach all morning.

From what I understand from you all who are doing clomind/trigger - you get monitored by blood and u/s and then get told when to do the trigger. Then 48h later the IUI is scheduled...? That sound about right?

Good luck to all of you waiting now to test for the next few weeks! I hope I will give you enough to do by answering my questions this week at least ;)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty for me it went like this: Had my period, on day 3 I started clomid. Finished on Day 7. They had me order the HCG and it got sent to my house. I went in on Friday and then did an U/S to check if everything was okay. It was, so then they gave me the HCG shot and then I went back Saturday and Sunday morning for the IUI. I didn't need to do anything else. My DH is the one with fertility issues, not me, but they put me on clomid to basically "control" my period....my cycles were usually 30-33 days but Clomid and HCG made it a 28 day cycle...but now I am in the 2WW and then told me to test no earlier than March 3rd and then to call them with results and go from there!!

HAHAHA Micgranoe, I feel the same way!! I wanted to test and see the 2 lines but I decided not too because I only have 2 tests left and I didn't want to spend more money!! lol

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES!!!


----------



## karena547

I posted this to the other forum (for those that are on the Feb IUI forum ignore) but I want to make sure I got everyone's opinions!

I have a question for everyone - I am 2dpiui and I am charting my temps...I was wondering for others who are charting, did you see a clear temp shift for ovulation? I usually see a big jump but I haven't' yet and I am a little worried. I took the ovidrel trigger shot and now I am on progesterone suppositories so I am not sure if that messes w/temping? Any input is appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Today I go in for an ultrasound to make sure i have no cist on my ovaries. Hopefully I will be able to start IUI real soon. How is everyone doing with there TWW?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Four more days until my pg blood test....going batshiit crazy!!! Lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Four more days until my pg blood test....going batshiit crazy!!! Lol


Sending lots of baby :dust: your way! I hope you get you BFP!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All.

12dpiui-- :bfn:

Blood test is on Wednesday. I would say I am 99% sure it's negative at this point.

I am heart broken- I was so, so hopeful, the most hopeful I've been in at least 6 months! I really felt in my heart this was going to be it.

I'll keep you girls posted on what happens on Wednesday-- here's hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> 12dpiui-- :bfn:
> 
> Blood test is on Wednesday. I would say I am 99% sure it's negative at this point.
> 
> I am heart broken- I was so, so hopeful, the most hopeful I've been in at least 6 months! I really felt in my heart this was going to be it.
> 
> I'll keep you girls posted on what happens on Wednesday-- here's hoping for a miracle.

I am sorry Elle. is there a chance you don't have enough Surge?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy & pnutsprincess-GOOD LUCK!!!!

Elle- I am so sorry!! :( BUT sometimes BFP don't show up till after your missed period!!


----------



## esah

qwerty - I had an u/s on day 2 to check for cysts, then on day 14 to check my lining and follicles, the same day I got a positive ovulation predictor kit test. Since everything was ok, they told me to do the trigger shot that day, and scheduled the IUI for about 24 hours later (day 15). I had questions about follicle size too and barbikins posted a really helpful answer, you should be able to find it if you search the thread. good luck!


----------



## esah

Elle - very sorry to hear that, but there's still a window of hope since you're testing early. As I keep telling myself, you just never know. Lots of people don't have the typical symptoms of pregnancy. 

karena - I haven't been charting my temps so I can't help you there... were you doing opk tests as well? My doctor says they are the best predictor of the timing of ovulation.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ultrasound confirmed I have no cist. However right ovary has 10 folis and left ocary has 9. I am starting letrozole tonight. Next monday I have another ultrasound to see if I am ovulating.


----------



## karena547

esah said:


> Elle - very sorry to hear that, but there's still a window of hope since you're testing early. As I keep telling myself, you just never know. Lots of people don't have the typical symptoms of pregnancy.
> 
> karena - I haven't been charting my temps so I can't help you there... were you doing opk tests as well? My doctor says they are the best predictor of the timing of ovulation.

Thanks for your response! I am not doing the OPK tests because I triggered with HCG (ovidrel) so I would get false positives since LH and HCG are so similar and HCG is picked up on OPK tests. Thanks again!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnutsprincess-that is great news!! So when is your IUI? Do you have to wait after Monday's appt.? Can you still BD while you wait?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi everyone!!!! 

(Sorry Karena & Amcolecchi - I copied & pasted this from my other post)

Well, my cramping stopped. That was weird. My boobs are still hella sore. My moodiness is gone. Husband is thanking God screaming AMEN! lol. Other than that, bloated. My jeans barely went on today. Like barely. I am thinking of unbuttoning them, but I am embarrassed if a co-worker needs me to get up from my desk. lol. 

I don't know if I am going to make this wait until Friday. Antsy and anxious doesn't begin to cover this feeling!! lol. I am kicking myself in the butt now for not testing out my trigger shot.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Jazzy! These symptoms are sounding pretty good! Can it be from your meds?!
You've got a few more days :)
And...this is why I'm testing out my Trigger. I just can't wait. Not my style ;) HEHE.
Here is my testing chart! I think the HCG will be gone some time this week.
 



Attached Files:







HCG @ 5dpo.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> 12dpiui-- :bfn:
> 
> Blood test is on Wednesday. I would say I am 99% sure it's negative at this point.
> 
> I am heart broken- I was so, so hopeful, the most hopeful I've been in at least 6 months! I really felt in my heart this was going to be it.
> 
> I'll keep you girls posted on what happens on Wednesday-- here's hoping for a miracle.

Hi Elle! While I am on board with you & I always think the same thing. You may still have a chance! Good luck tomorrow :) :) :)
Are you feeling any AF type symptoms?!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Everyone! Sorry I have been MIA. Even though I am 99% positive its a :bfn: tomorrow I am feeling more positive about well...life in general ;) I was pretty down the past few days but I found a great quote I put on the chalkboard in my kitchen that says "Never let the things you want make you forget all the things you already have". How true.

Anyway, blood test in the AM and I should hear back a few hours after. BFN again this morning-- but of course after scouring threads all over the internet there have been people that get a + blood test before a + HPT. So there is still a small glimmer of hope I guess. But if it is a BFN --- just onto IUI #2!

As far as symptoms I do have some very, very light cramps on and off. Probably the mean old witch! She is due Thursday.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnutsprincess-that is great news!! So when is your IUI? Do you have to wait after Monday's appt.? Can you still BD while you wait?

I have to see if I am ovulating yet. They told me I can BD still but I will know monday. Litrozole has been making me have hot flashes. I always have hot flashes, but they are a little more than usual. IUI should be next week sometime


----------



## barbikins

Hey Elle - it's all very possible you're still pregnant. And that's a good thing to confirm with a blood test b/c that will be the most accurate!
I am 5dpo today (possibly 6 but going with 5) & no symptoms or anything. I've been awfully bloated & gassy these past 3 days so I wouldn't know if I felt any cramps lol.

I've been thinking to myself as well that if this IUI doesn't work, there is the next & the next & I just have to keep on trying. The IUI was not difficult nor does it break the banks so, it just is what it is! What can we do right? Nothing.

Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow! XO


----------



## ElleT613

I know! I felt like I couldn't button my jeans these past two weeks! lol.

Thanks again for your support! I've got my fingers double crossed for you!


----------



## barbikins

Yay Elle - today's your day!!!
Can't wait to hear about your result.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Yay Elle - today's your day!!!
> Can't wait to hear about your result.

:)Thanks! Went bright and early this morning for the blood draw-- I should hear sometime this afternoon. I'll update on here as soon as I know.

How are you? Has your trigger tested out yet? Mine was actually around until 9dpiui. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Elle! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh 9dpo eh? Ok I am thinking I will be around the same time.
I have been testing & here are the results:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Hey Jazzy! These symptoms are sounding pretty good! Can it be from your meds?!
> You've got a few more days :)
> And...this is why I'm testing out my Trigger. I just can't wait. Not my style ;) HEHE.
> Here is my testing chart! I think the HCG will be gone some time this week.

I don't think it is the meds... my progesterone level is really high on its own and then the doc is just having me take the minimum dosage via vagaga as a supplement. The nurse is pretty confident I will get a BFP but I am still hesitant. I think I might call and ask if I am safe to test?


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yay Elle - today's your day!!!
> Can't wait to hear about your result.
> 
> :)Thanks! Went bright and early this morning for the blood draw-- I should hear sometime this afternoon. I'll update on here as soon as I know.
> 
> How are you? Has your trigger tested out yet? Mine was actually around until 9dpiui. :hugs:Click to expand...

No news yet Elle?!? Awww... so anxious to hear!!! BIG FAT POSITIVE hopes for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jazzy! These symptoms are sounding pretty good! Can it be from your meds?!
> You've got a few more days :)
> And...this is why I'm testing out my Trigger. I just can't wait. Not my style ;) HEHE.
> Here is my testing chart! I think the HCG will be gone some time this week.
> 
> I don't think it is the meds... my progesterone level is really high on its own and then the doc is just having me take the minimum dosage via vagaga as a supplement. The nurse is pretty confident I will get a BFP but I am still hesitant. I think I might call and ask if I am safe to test?Click to expand...

Hey Lady!
Ah OK cool - well perhaps you're preggers then! Did the nurse say this b/c of your test results or just a "feeling"?
When I asked the nurse about when it's out of my system & for urine testing her answer was typical. About 1 week to 1 & 1/2 week to get out of my system but blood tests are best & urine tests aren't accurate enough.
Well then. :thumbup:

But you tested your HCG out yes? Sorry I forgot & now I cant look back as I'm writing this!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hey Lady!
Ah OK cool - well perhaps you're preggers then! Did the nurse say this b/c of your test results or just a "feeling"?
When I asked the nurse about when it's out of my system & for urine testing her answer was typical. About 1 week to 1 & 1/2 week to get out of my system but blood tests are best & urine tests aren't accurate enough.
Well then. :thumbup:

But you tested your HCG out yes? Sorry I forgot & now I cant look back as I'm writing this![/QUOTE]

She is saying that because my progesterone level is so high. That 3/4 of the time it is because the patient is preggers. 

And nope... sure didn't test it out and SO impatient now!! lol.


----------



## barbikins

Oh did you go back during your TWW To take a progesterone blood test?


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Oh did you go back during your TWW To take a progesterone blood test?

Yeah, I was told to. Went on 2/15 and it was 69.4.


----------



## barbikins

Oh boo. I wonder why they didn't have me go in for that too.
I guess each clinic is very different. It would have been great to have an inkling. I'm around that time where I could have implanted or will in the next couple of days.
How many DPO were you?
You must be so excited! TWO MORE DAYS!


----------



## bettybee1

My progestrone when I got pregnant with my daughter was 78.5 the docter said I was either pregnant or I had hyper stimulation turned out I was pregnant and had hyper stimulated lol !!! X


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Girls. 

A :bfn: was confirmed for my 1st IUI. :(

Good luck to everyone else- hoping for BFP's for you all!


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry it was BFN :( xxx


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hi Girls.
> 
> A :bfn: was confirmed for my 1st IUI. :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone else- hoping for BFP's for you all!

So sorry Elle :( :hugs::hug:


----------



## barbikins

Awe Elle I'm sorry for the news. Don't dispair, the average is 3-4 IUI cycles!
Will you do IUI again?


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone. I am new to this site :) Iam CD 5 and starting my 1st IUI with injections this cycle. I had a cxld cycle last month so this month is so far so good.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Awe Elle I'm sorry for the news. Don't dispair, the average is 3-4 IUI cycles!
> Will you do IUI again?

Thank you! Yes, we will do IUI again this cycle. My nurse should call me tomorrow... sounds like they may be switching me to femara? I need to do some research dont' know much about it....


----------



## barbikins

Oh good news!!!!!
Good luck :)
What's Ferma?


----------



## MandaC

I used fermera aka as Letrozole. I conceived both my girls using it on the first try!!! It's originally used as a breast cancer drug but has had very good results at inducing ovulation. The good thing about it that's better then clomid is that it's totally out of your system before u ovulate which means less chance of birth defects compared it clomid where it takes weeks to leave your body. It's a very successful drug. Good luck!!


----------



## barbikins

So, Clomid has a chance for birth defects?!
I am surprised that would be the case given its for fertility purposes.


----------



## qwerty310

I am at doctor's office this morning for first IUI! Husband staying with me which is great. :). He also gave me my trigger shot last night (he gives injects for a living) and was super gentle.

I still have had zero side effects from the clomid or the hcg.

Three follicles yesterday, one at 18mm. Estradiol at 300 yesterday.y


----------



## barbikins

Yay qwerty! Good luck!!!!!
I didn't have any real symptoms from the hCG except that there was a patch during the afternoon the next day where I felt vertigo. 
Oh & I was crampy. But I was crampy after both IUIs so that may be the bigger culprit? I was told I would feel crampy.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Manda! Welcome :)
How long have you been trying?? 

My tests are still positive today. Man I figured my body would be rid of it by now :(
I'm getting really impatient!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bettybee1

They might just not get negative and start getting darker !! X


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> Hi Girls.
> 
> A :bfn: was confirmed for my 1st IUI. :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone else- hoping for BFP's for you all!

I am so sorry, Elle :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle I'm sorry. Definitely get a good cry in, and de-stress!


----------



## ElleT613

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 

Alright who is next up for their official testing day?!

qwerty - glad to here the IUI went well!

Barbikins and Amcolecchi, how are you doing?


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Alright who is next up for their official testing day?!
> 
> qwerty - glad to here the IUI went well!
> 
> Barbikins and Amcolecchi, how are you doing?

I'm tomorrow.... go in at 11:15 for the blood test. :shrug:


----------



## MandaC

Hello barbikins

My husband and I have been trying for about a year to concieve our 3rd.
I got pregnant on Femera the first month with both my daughters but this time around I am having a bit more trouble. I started with the same dose a 2.5mg of femera and moved onto 5mg now we have start IUI with 50IU of Puregon and I am on CD6 and just finished the 4th day of my injections. I am crossing my fingers for everyone here.:hugs:


----------



## esah

Good luck Jazzy!!! 

Elle - sorry to hear about your news, but I bet you'll get your BFP soon- you are so young, and you've been trying less than a year! Fingers crossed. 

Nothing new from my end, had AF-like cramps for a few days in the morning this week (the only symptom/side effect at all), basically feel completely normal and un-pregnant. 5 days to go.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
how is everyone doing? 
Elle~ sorry about the BFN
Jazzy~ Good luck tomorrow I hope you get a BFP
qwerty~ Glad your IUI went well and I pray you get through your tww quick and get a BFP
Barbikins and Amcolecchi, how are you doing? 

AFM~ Tonight is my lost dose of Letrozole. I am taking 4 pills tonight. Monday I have an ultrasound to see how my progress is going. I am hoping to do IUI next week.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Everyone! So many people to address now :) LOL

Jazzy - good luck tomorrow - so exciting! How are you feeling?
Do you feel any symptoms of AF?? Or you think you're going to get that bfp?
Did you cave & buy a test?

I sure hope that my tests end up getting darker than negative & then nothing :(
I don't know how I'm feeling. I am a bit nervous for a bfn....and as time is passing, I'm excited to find the results but nervous if its not positive.

Good luck for next week pnuts! :)


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> Hello barbikins
> 
> My husband and I have been trying for about a year to concieve our 3rd.
> I got pregnant on Femera the first month with both my daughters but this time around I am having a bit more trouble. I started with the same dose a 2.5mg of femera and moved onto 5mg now we have start IUI with 50IU of Puregon and I am on CD6 and just finished the 4th day of my injections. I am crossing my fingers for everyone here.:hugs:


Ok so Ferma is to induce ovulation right? Not the same as Clomid?
I wish you so much luck!!!! will you be doing cycle monitoring next week to get ready for your IUI? Is this your first IUI right?


----------



## barbikins

esah said:


> Good luck Jazzy!!!
> 
> Elle - sorry to hear about your news, but I bet you'll get your BFP soon- you are so young, and you've been trying less than a year! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Nothing new from my end, had AF-like cramps for a few days in the morning this week (the only symptom/side effect at all), basically feel completely normal and un-pregnant. 5 days to go.

Are the cramps from meds or do you feel its PMS?
I usually start getting cramps a few days before AF shows so I usually have a good inkling before I see any spotting if I'm out.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnutprincess I'm going nuts during this tww! I also have a sinus infection but the docs gave me amoxicilian. I hope you get your iui done soon!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnutprincess I'm going nuts during this tww! I also have a sinus infection but the docs gave me amoxicilian. I hope you get your iui done soon!

Yay you're 3dpo!!!!
How was your IUI ???
Are you on Progesterone?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins the iui went well, just a little cramping after wards. No I'm not on prog. Are you? When are yoh testing!?! Any symptoms yet!?


----------



## ElleT613

JazzyFresh said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Alright who is next up for their official testing day?!
> 
> qwerty - glad to here the IUI went well!
> 
> Barbikins and Amcolecchi, how are you doing?
> 
> I'm tomorrow.... go in at 11:15 for the blood test. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh that's right! How are you feeling!? Have you tested at all?? FX for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins the iui went well, just a little cramping after wards. No I'm not on prog. Are you? When are yoh testing!?! Any symptoms yet!?

Same. I had cramps after both. Did you have one or two IUI?
No progesterone! I am going in on the 28th for blood test. You?
I ve been testing the trigger out. Tests r still positive. So I hope to see smth before the 28th. No symptoms.


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Hi Everyone! So many people to address now :) LOL
> 
> Jazzy - good luck tomorrow - so exciting! How are you feeling?
> Do you feel any symptoms of AF?? Or you think you're going to get that bfp?
> Did you cave & buy a test?
> 
> I sure hope that my tests end up getting darker than negative & then nothing :(
> I don't know how I'm feeling. I am a bit nervous for a bfn....and as time is passing, I'm excited to find the results but nervous if its not positive.
> 
> Good luck for next week pnuts! :)

Hi Barbikins! I am getting really anxious... been cramping but now it feels more like period cramps. It is technically due today and every time I pee I cringe to see red on the tp. I was told that the progesterone could delay the period though so it is all up in the air. No, didn't test. My DH was like please just wait for the blood test and let's have the doctor tell us so we know its real. 

I am sending you a big hug girl!!! You and all of you are in my thoughts and prayers while we all go through this rollercoaster. :hugs:

LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG FAT BABYDUST!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Jazzy!!!!! xoxoxoxox oxoxox
And thank you for your kind words!
I hope we can all be great sources of encouragement & support until we get out bfps!!!!
Can't wait to hear from you tmr!

Cramps can occur during pregnancy too so just keep your fingers crossed!!!
Dust x infinity!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I don't know if it is our weather or the meds or even both. I am extremely tired. I have been feeling uncomfortable because of hot flashes. My poor husband has to deal with 2 fans being on in our bedroom and mind you it is the winter season here in CO. Tonight is my last night taking the letrozole


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone. Thank you for the well wishes! Dd anyone have some small bleeding after the IUI? I did... Just a tiny bit that looked kinda brown

Good luck tomorrow Jazzy!


----------



## karena547

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for the well wishes! Dd anyone have some small bleeding after the IUI? I did... Just a tiny bit that looked kinda brown
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Jazzy!

I had this too!! Some right after and then some later that evening but by the next day it was gone!


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Thank you for the well wishes! Dd anyone have some small bleeding after the IUI? I did... Just a tiny bit that looked kinda brown
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Jazzy!
> 
> I had this too!! Some right after and then some later that evening but by the next day it was gone!Click to expand...

I didn't have this but I would assume that could be very normal! Lord knows they force a catheter through your cervix! I can't say all doctors are the most gentle either... ugh!


----------



## Amcolecchi

qwerty, I did too. The doc told me that it was normal, so don't worry! :)


----------



## barbikins

qwerty, yes after my second IUI procedure there was some blood. Totally normal!

my tests are still showing lines. albeit its almost gone. i am getting anxious & want it to be negative so I can test for real. or at least show a really strong line that shows me that my test is becoming positive. its hard to sit here during these two weeks not knowing whats going on inside your body.
i wish i was given a progesterone test to see if there was a likelihood of pregnancy. that'd be nice :) but nope :(

here are my tests from today. note they are shitty quality. my husband was pounding on the washroom door to get in so I snapped them fast! hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







8dpo_10dpIUI2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









8dpo_10dpIUI.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JazzyFresh

Good Morning!! Thank you so much ladies for your support. I wouldn't of gotten through this hellish TWW without you all! Today is my day... I go in a couple hours. But I won't get my results til this afternoon I think. I will let you know what happens. My DH is determined to not get his hopes up since it's our first IUI. I think I am preggo. I may eat my words later and think I am crazy... but I throwing it out there. Here I come looney bin!! lol. B

HUGS


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> Good Morning!! Thank you so much ladies for your support. I wouldn't of gotten through this hellish TWW without you all! Today is my day... I go in a couple hours. But I won't get my results til this afternoon I think. I will let you know what happens. My DH is determined to not get his hopes up since it's our first IUI. I think I am preggo. I may eat my words later and think I am crazy... but I throwing it out there. Here I come looney bin!! lol. B
> 
> HUGS

I love your attitude. It's so fun to feel like there is a chance again. Lots of hugs and good luck!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck jazzy !!! Fx'd for you sweetie this thread needs at least 1 BFP too keep sprits up :Dxxx


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Jazzy!!!!!!! Great attitude indeed!
Can't wait to hear the results! XO


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good luck Jazzy! I hope you get you BFP. I am glad you are having a positive attitude.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Well the blood test is taken... now I think THIS wait is worse than the TWW!!!! lol.... I was told though that if it is negative, that I have a follow up appointment for our next consult on Tuesday. If it is positive, I take another beta test on Tuesday and another a few days after. Lab work should come back this afternoon between 3-6. That is HOURS away!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Well the blood test is taken... now I think THIS wait is worse than the TWW!!!! lol.... I was told though that if it is negative, that I have a follow up appointment for our next consult on Tuesday. If it is positive, I take another beta test on Tuesday and another a few days after. Lab work should come back this afternoon between 3-6. That is HOURS away!!!

I hope you get you BFP! Good luck, keep yourself busy until then


----------



## barbikins

3-6 will feel like eternity huh? good luck!!!!!! XO


----------



## MandaC

I just my ultrasound this morning CD7 to see how many follicles I have. I have multiple but r all still under 1cm. Iam crossing fingers for twins. :twinboys: what has everyone else been up too?


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

:sad2: I am soooo devastated. I really thought I was pregnant. Freakin' hormones I guess? Well, I stop with the progesterone and my period should come in a couple days. F/U appointment for next round on Tuesday. I hope I am emotionally ready by then.


----------



## barbikins

Awwwww Jazzy, I am SO sorry hun.
It so difficult & feel so disappointing to get a bfn :(
Hang in there - it takes on average 3-4 IUI cycles.
I'm up next Thursday for the big news but I am also trying to remind myself that first time may not be the charm!
xo


----------



## bettybee1

So sorry hunnie but yeah they do say 3 tries !!!! Try stay positive I must be hard but keep ya chin up and get mowing onto your next cycle x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am so sorry Jazzy! I hope next round will be your BFP. I know it is hard, it will get better I promise. 3 rounds is what my doctor told me to do. I am praying if it don't happen the first round , it will the second. I don't have the money right now for a 3rd round. I only have the money for 2 cycles


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Those of you that took letrozole did you have ovary pain? I started getting ovary pain today. I am thinking it is because it stimulates your ovaries. I know it is too early for me to ovulate. I can't wait until my appointment Monday. I know it is just an ultrasound but I will be happy to know where I am at


----------



## ElleT613

Jazzy: I am so sorry for the bfn. I know exactly how you feel :hugs:

Punts: they are having me switch from clomid to letrozole/Femara this cycle....interested to see if it makes a difference!! Sounds like your ovaries are workin hard;)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-I'm so sorry hunny!! I know it sucks right now but they do you say takes 3 times but I think you should take this weekend to a emotionally let everything out and try to get better by next week. We are all here for you!!!


----------



## esah

Sorry to hear, Jazzy :(. I'm sure it is especially hard after having all the right symptoms. Hang in there - we are with you, sister! 

By the way, for everyone - I read that progesterone blood testing is really inaccurate. I think that may be why my clinic doesn't do it and maybe yours too Barbikins. It sounds like it can fluctuate a lot from test to test whether you are pregnant or not. 

Hope everyone is hanging in there, and that someone gets a BFP soon! For me, I'm expecting to go on to the next round b/c I have no symptoms at all .. I'm traveling a lot in March so I may have to postpone to April. I have seriously considered whether I should try to freeze my husband's sperm and take it with me in a cooler?! I feel like I have seen some people talk about "home insemination" but I don't know anything about it. hmm.... Probably totally crazy, especially as it's a work trip and my co-workers might be like, "so... what's in the cooler?" Ha.


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Sorry to hear, Jazzy :(. I'm sure it is especially hard after having all the right symptoms. Hang in there - we are with you, sister!
> 
> By the way, for everyone - I read that progesterone blood testing is really inaccurate. I think that may be why my clinic doesn't do it and maybe yours too Barbikins. It sounds like it can fluctuate a lot from test to test whether you are pregnant or not.
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there, and that someone gets a BFP soon! For me, I'm expecting to go on to the next round b/c I have no symptoms at all .. I'm traveling a lot in March so I may have to postpone to April. I have seriously considered whether I should try to freeze my husband's sperm and take it with me in a cooler?! I feel like I have seen some people talk about "home insemination" but I don't know anything about it. hmm.... Probably totally crazy, especially as it's a work trip and my co-workers might be like, "so... what's in the cooler?" Ha.


You just made me LOL! Can you imagine, your co-workers would be like;

"what's in your cooler, a snack?" 

"no, sperm."

hahahha

You never know- this could be your BFP even without any symptoms!


----------



## barbikins

HAHA! Sperm in a lunch box. Nice :)
Thanks for the information about progesterone tests. I think at the end of the day - you'll find out 2 weeks later if you're pregnant or not right? So having the progesterone test is probably pointless & also disheartening if they say you have a good chance of a bfp & turns out you aren't pregnant.

My trigger isn't leaving my system yet. 11 days post trigger!!!!!
Here is a tweaked test so you can see the last three days easier.
Does it seem like its getting lighter or non?
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5









trigger tweaked 9dpo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bettybee1

Looks about the same hun your either have a slow Matalabism or it might start too get darker !!!! X


----------



## barbikins

Hmmmm. I drink a lot of water. Ah well. 
I hope the later is true & it keeps positive. 5 days left & I will find out!!!

How are you doing, Betty?!


----------



## bettybee1

Am okay hunnie waiting on AF then I get started with my iui cycle although am not feeling very positive for it tho :/ as there isn't much success stories on them unless there with injectables :/


----------



## barbikins

Oh? There's lots of success stories. Why do you think that?
Our fertility doctor said the following:
1/10 couples will get pregnant w/o drugs
1/5 couples will get pregnant with Clomid
& I think there is another one but I dont remember.

Think positive! It's an important part of the process :o)


----------



## bettybee1

Just stories I've read online & the clinic told me there's only really about 10-15% of success with iui with soft drugs which isn't really much really and I just dont wanna get my hopes up really If I think like it probley won't work then I won't feel shit when it doesn't but Iam paying for 3 goes so that makes me positive but obvousliy am on about it working 1st time there isn't much success.... 

It's just so emotional ttc bahhhhh lol !!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi - I am new to this thread. My husband and I are going to do IUI in March for the first time. I've been reading this thread and I am wondering if there is anyone who has done/is doing IUI without meds?

Our fertility specialists said we should do three rounds without meds then go to meds if we are not successful. However, I wonder if we should jump right to meds because I am 38 and I don't want to waste time.

I seem to ovulate (temps say so, positive OPKs, have good LP) and so maybe that is why he wants to try unmedicated? My husband had a SA and it was not great but was not abnormal either. 

The specialist says that there will be a 10-15 percent chance each cycle. 

I don't want to waste anymore time (been trying since April 2012) and so wonder if I should ask him to start drugs earlier than 3 cycles?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I also want to add that the doctor said to take an OPK test and to call the day it is positive to schedule the IUI for the following day. I won't be monitored any other way to begin with. Does this seem o.k.? I worry that it won't be timed right.


----------



## esah

Hi Babyhopes - welcome! I think pushing for the drugs earlier depends on how long you have been seriously TTC (like getting the timing right, etc.) At our age a lot of doctors recommend some kind of intervention after only 6 months, and definitely after a year. The idea with adding in the drugs is that you create 2 or 3 mature eggs to double or triple the chances of one working. Without, I don't think your chances of conceiving increase that much from trying on your own. (I had one doctor tell me it was 5% at this point and another 10%, and both said that Clomid/IUI would double those chances.) Then again, drugs don't always work as expected - for me, I only had one egg ready to go after 100mg of Clomid. Or you could have the opposite problem, and have too many and risk of twins/triplets. For that reason, you would definitely want to be monitored on the drugs. On the timing, I think you're fine. The opk tests are supposed to be pretty accurate. I had my IUI the day after my positive too. Good luck!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

esah - thanks for your response. I see you test in a few days? Good luck! 

They told us it could take several years to get pregnant with the SA results without IUI. Unfortunately we don't have that much time because of my age. I am hoping that IUI increases our chances. But I am sure drugs/monitoring increases the costs by a lot. Right now they are charging us about $300 per attempt (I think).


----------



## barbikins

Hiya! I am doing a Natural Cycle. And yes Clomid doubles it but considering what I heard about chances for multiples & it a small chance it could do the opposit & mess up my cycle, I decided not to take my chances until I've at least attempted IUI naturally. 

I went through cycle monitoring & not through testing w OPK on my own. At the point they measured my egg to be optimal maturity is when I got an hCG trigger shot to make me ovulate so that it was under a controlled environment. 

Perhaps if 3-4 months go by with no success I might consider drugs but I still don't know. I didn't really think about it.


----------



## lilyrose13

MandaC said:


> I just my ultrasound this morning CD7 to see how many follicles I have. I have multiple but r all still under 1cm. Iam crossing fingers for twins. :twinboys: what has everyone else been up too?

Hi everyone! MandaC and Pnuts, I notice you are both on letrozol. Can you please explain how you decided on this, how much you take and how often you get monitoring before the IUI? Do you still do the HCG trigger shot too before IUI? How bad are the symptoms compared to Clomid, if you've ever been on that as well? I'm TTC1 and hoping to start my 1st IUI this cycle with either Letrozole/Femara or Clomid.
Thanks!
And :dust::dust: to all the ladies on here!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lilyrose13 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> I just my ultrasound this morning CD7 to see how many follicles I have. I have multiple but r all still under 1cm. Iam crossing fingers for twins. :twinboys: what has everyone else been up too?
> 
> Hi everyone! MandaC and Pnuts, I notice you are both on letrozol. Can you please explain how you decided on this, how much you take and how often you get monitoring before the IUI? Do you still do the HCG trigger shot too before IUI? How bad are the symptoms compared to Clomid, if you've ever been on that as well? I'm TTC1 and hoping to start my 1st IUI this cycle with either Letrozole/Femara or Clomid.
> Thanks!
> And :dust::dust: to all the ladies on here!Click to expand...


Well Lily my Letrozole was only 2.5mg and I like it better than clomid. Clomid made me have severe migraines even if I took my medication to prevent my migraines. I took letrozole for 4 days. Started 1 pill the first night, 2 pills the 2nd night, 3 pills is the 3rd night and 4 pills the 4th night. I had my ultrasound on day 4 to make sure I had no cyst and tomorrow I have an ultrasound to see if I am ready for my trigger shot. The only symptoms I have had is hot flashes but I had that with clomid as well. I also had a little bit of ovary pain, but that is normal because it is making my ovaries larger. I have 9 foli on the left ovary and 10 on the right. I am hoping that I end up with twins, one of each would be awesome.


----------



## lilyrose13

Thanks Pnutsprincess. Can I ask, when you mention those dates, was it from CD1 you started the letrozole, because that will mean I have to wait until the next cycle? Or is it similar timing to Clomid??

{Started 1 pill the first night, 2 pills the 2nd night, 3 pills is the 3rd night and 4 pills the 4th night. I had my ultrasound on day 4 to make sure I had no cyst and tomorrow I have an ultrasound to see if I am ready for my trigger shot}


----------



## qwerty310

Barbykins (or anyone else) I am confused by your hcg pregnancy strips... You seem to just have one line. Maybe I can't see the other line? Or do your tests just have that one line?

I ask because I tested after the trigger one and two days later and I only got one line on mine which I thought meant negative. I thought I had similar strips to you. 

Good luck the last few days of your waiting!


----------



## barbikins

Hey qwerty - I have two lines on all my tests. The Control line is very dark & the test line was very positive the day of my trigger shot & then its been fading ever so slowly. There is a very faint second line on those tests I posted.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bettybee1

has your test gone neg now barbkins ?? x


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey qwerty - I have two lines on all my tests. The Control line is very dark & the test line was very positive the day of my trigger shot & then its been fading ever so slowly. There is a very faint second line on those tests I posted.
> Hope this helps.

Thank you! Sorry my screen is kind of crappy so it's hard for me to see. Have you been temping also? You have also had a long journey and I had kind of stopped temping because I was just getting frustrated when I didn't O. This month I am trying though ... Especially after the IUI last Friday.

I had TONS of cramping which is guess was ovulation pain. Or maybe cramping of uterus a few hours after the second day of IUI. Only lasted about an hour and it was about 40 h after trigger shot.


----------



## barbikins

Hey betty, nope my tests are still showing positive. BALLS. 
I hope this is a good thing but its not getting darker. Fading but still there. ARGH.
I posted this morning's test here for you.

I havent been temping only because after doing some reading it seemed that having done the HCG shot, it would mess up my temps? Although I gave up temping a while ago. I did think about it though. I stopped temping b/c it became stressful & unnecessary. Using OPK's was sufficient enough. All of my doctors said to me - stop temping. Not worth it. OPK's are good enough.

I was cramping after BOTH IUI's. This seems to be very normal.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey qwerty - I have two lines on all my tests. The Control line is very dark & the test line was very positive the day of my trigger shot & then its been fading ever so slowly. There is a very faint second line on those tests I posted.
> Hope this helps.

Ah! Yes I can see much better on your blog for some reason. Smart idea to just stick to FMU. Thinking lots of you. Sounds like it was a hard weekend. Thank you for starting this thread and know that you are giving hope to lots of us along with yourself.


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Hey betty, nope my tests are still showing positive. BALLS.
> I hope this is a good thing but its not getting darker. Fading but still there. ARGH.
> I posted this morning's test here for you.
> 
> I havent been temping only because after doing some reading it seemed that having done the HCG shot, it would mess up my temps? Although I gave up temping a while ago. I did think about it though. I stopped temping b/c it became stressful & unnecessary. Using OPK's was sufficient enough. All of my doctors said to me - stop temping. Not worth it. OPK's are good enough.
> 
> I was cramping after BOTH IUI's. This seems to be very normal.

It looks like by tomorrow you will be negative!! I had my just about negative 10dptrigger, like could barely see the second line, only if I had it in a certain light lol almost like an evap line BUT today is 11 and absolutely no sign of a second line!! And then you can take a couple days off and test for real, yay!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lilyrose13 said:


> Thanks Pnutsprincess. Can I ask, when you mention those dates, was it from CD1 you started the letrozole, because that will mean I have to wait until the next cycle? Or is it similar timing to Clomid??
> 
> {Started 1 pill the first night, 2 pills the 2nd night, 3 pills is the 3rd night and 4 pills the 4th night. I had my ultrasound on day 4 to make sure I had no cyst and tomorrow I have an ultrasound to see if I am ready for my trigger shot}

I took it day 4 to 7


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
today is my ultrasound and I am hoping to have good news that I can get my trigger shot! I want to get this IUI going. I hope those of you testing soon get you BFP


----------



## Amcolecchi

pnutprincess-that is awesome!! Then soon you will be in the dreaded tww!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> pnutprincess-that is awesome!! Then soon you will be in the dreaded tww!!

How is your 2ww going? How are you feeling?


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> Just stories I've read online & the clinic told me there's only really about 10-15% of success with iui with soft drugs which isn't really much really and I just dont wanna get my hopes up really If I think like it probley won't work then I won't feel shit when it doesn't but Iam paying for 3 goes so that makes me positive but obvousliy am on about it working 1st time there isn't much success....
> 
> It's just so emotional ttc bahhhhh lol !!!![/QUOT
> 
> Betty, we are SO in the same boat. I keep hearing 20% chance with the drugs (like Clomid) though. Plus I got my hopes up with the RE saying that an HSG will usually bring your chances even higher cuz it clears the way. Ummm... no luck. Grrrr! lol.
> 
> I have my 2nd consult tomorrow morning to figure out our plan of attack for March. Ended up getting AF on Sat... stopped taking the progesterone on Friday. It is a one heck of a heavy one. i wonder if its because it was a stimulated cycle?


----------



## Amcolecchi

pnut-Well I was really sick with a sinus infection and ear ache but now I am better! I have some dull cramps but I am hoping that is implantation!! I pee a lot lol, but other than that I have no symptoms, which I see has a blessing so far. Last month I had boobs sore from ovulation till I started, so I am praying this is it!!! FX for you!!! These two weeks are hell!! lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
Amcolecchi~Glad you are better. FX for you to have a BFP

AFM: I just got back from my ultrasound and I have one foli on each side at 15mm and one has to at least be at 20mm. So IUI should be March 1 or 2. I am excited. I am praying i will only have to do this one time. I have heard that it mostly happens on the 2nd or 3rd time. I only have enough money for 2 IUIs. If i have t do a third I will have to wait a bit to get the funds.


----------



## Amcolecchi

That sounds awesome!!! Maybe you will have twins :oneofeach:?!!?

Yes, if this one doesn't work we are not doing it in the month of March because I will be out of town for work and we didn't want to rush it and then we can save money for the IUI in April...for everything, 2 iui's and meds is about $950 for me! 




Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello ladies,
> Amcolecchi~Glad you are better. FX for you to have a BFP
> 
> AFM: I just got back from my ultrasound and I have one foli on each side at 15mm and one has to at least be at 20mm. So IUI should be March 1 or 2. I am excited. I am praying i will only have to do this one time. I have heard that it mostly happens on the 2nd or 3rd time. I only have enough money for 2 IUIs. If i have t do a third I will have to wait a bit to get the funds.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies - best of luck!! I find out Thursday morning via blood test if my IUI worked.
I checked my cervix today & got a bit crampy afterward. I don't like that. Never a good sign. I'm getting this sick feeling this month didn't work. :(


----------



## barbikins

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey qwerty - I have two lines on all my tests. The Control line is very dark & the test line was very positive the day of my trigger shot & then its been fading ever so slowly. There is a very faint second line on those tests I posted.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Ah! Yes I can see much better on your blog for some reason. Smart idea to just stick to FMU. Thinking lots of you. Sounds like it was a hard weekend. Thank you for starting this thread and know that you are giving hope to lots of us along with yourself.Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) And I hope this does help everyone through the craziness.
I didn't have a hard week so much as a moment of frustration with this whole trying to conceive. I don't understand why it's taking so damn long when there is apparently nothing wrong with me or my husband! And to be honest if this month doesn't work, I'm baffled. Totally thrown in for a loop of craziness if an IUI wouldn't be the trick to the couple with no issues. It's just utterly frustrating.


----------



## barbikins

karena547 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey betty, nope my tests are still showing positive. BALLS.
> I hope this is a good thing but its not getting darker. Fading but still there. ARGH.
> I posted this morning's test here for you.
> 
> I havent been temping only because after doing some reading it seemed that having done the HCG shot, it would mess up my temps? Although I gave up temping a while ago. I did think about it though. I stopped temping b/c it became stressful & unnecessary. Using OPK's was sufficient enough. All of my doctors said to me - stop temping. Not worth it. OPK's are good enough.
> 
> I was cramping after BOTH IUI's. This seems to be very normal.
> 
> It looks like by tomorrow you will be negative!! I had my just about negative 10dptrigger, like could barely see the second line, only if I had it in a certain light lol almost like an evap line BUT today is 11 and absolutely no sign of a second line!! And then you can take a couple days off and test for real, yay!Click to expand...

Hey hun! I don't know if tmr will be negative. I thought that every day for like 4 days LOL! It's so odd how it's lingering pretty much 2 weeks. Wow.
My 20miu is more negative than the 10miu. And I've tested...SMU was shitty...only 10miu picked it up. Yesterday did one around 4pm & it picked it up. Another time during mid day my tests were both bfn. 
It really does to show to me - fmu is the best. The most accurate when it's just the beginnings of a positive test!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My DH and I would love to have twins 1 of each so we can be done LOL. I originally wanted 4 kids of my own, but If we have to pay out of pocket for us to get pregnant I will settle for 2. DH really wants a girl, I don't care what we have as long as their healthy. If we end up with Twin girls I will be okay with that. I want at least 1 girl so DH will get his wish. 2 iui's for me is about 850 with the meds. It is 400 I have to pay out of pocket and the 25$ for the meds. Or they have pay 1200 for all 3 IUIs well we didn't have the money to do that.


----------



## barbikins

good luck pnuts! i hope you get to do your IUI in the next couple days! XO


----------



## bettybee1

iuis are bloody expensive ive bought a 3 cycle package but that costs 2000 pounds with out meds meds are 1000 and fees on top thats equivalent too $5500-$6000 dollers

extremly expensive but tottaly worth it


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> good luck pnuts! i hope you get to do your IUI in the next couple days! XO

Good luck pnutprincess! Hope those follicles grow!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you Ladies! It really means a lot to me.


----------



## barbikins

Hmmm. My IUI was $500 for two inseminations. $100 for trigger shot but covered on my insurance. I guess it's more w meds?!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Hmmm. My IUI was $500 for two inseminations. $100 for trigger shot but covered on my insurance. I guess it's more w meds?!

I am only getting one insemination. I will either go get it Fri or Sat. Wednesday I have another Ultrasound to see if my folis are 20mm right now I have 2 at 15mm(one on each side)


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all! How is everyone? I am traveling for work this week so I'm holed up in my hotel room-- just stalking some threads as usual!

Barbikins- when do you go in for your beta at the doctors? How many days past your last IUI are you?

Who is next up for testing?! We need a :bfp: on here!

Amcolecchi - you are more than half way through your TWW! These next 6 days will go much faster than the last six did! Are you testing along the way or waiting ??

Pnuts - I know what you mean, if I have to pay so much $$ each time to get pregnant we are only going to be afford two of them-- and if it comes down to doing IVF I'm going to have to make the DH sell his boat! hhaha.



AFM - CD 4 and I've been taking femara since CD 1. I take 2 2.5mg pills per night. I have to say that I know most people say femara has less side effects than clomid but annoyingly this isn't the case for me, lol! go go figure! I had the worst hot flash last night- woke up drenched in sweat and just have not been feeling myself. I guess the good news is once I'm done with my pills tomorrow it sounds like femara does not stick around in your system too long...

Anyone else get this with femara/letrozole?


----------



## esah

Hi girls -- My official test date is tomorrow but I caved and tested on Sunday and got the expected BFN. I'll test again tomorrow to make sure, but I don't think I'm going to be the one to break our streak of negatives here...:(. Weirdly I'm not too broken up about it b/c I had no symptoms, and things seemed a little off from the beginning - only one mature follicle and it was on the overly large side. My left side where I ovulated from is also the side where there's a chance my tube is blocked. So hopefully I'll have better luck a different month. We've been trying for so long now, it's like what's another month or two? Sigh... Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty-my insurance covered nothing. It was $500 for the two inseminations. $175 two times ($350) for the ultrasounds. Clomid I got for $15 and The HCG shot was $82...so it gets expensive and uses money that we have been trying to save for a baby lol...so if a bfn this month we are waiting till April!!

Elle-YES This tww is horrible lol!! I think it's because I know that since my DH's sperm was washed and only the good was injected, I feel like I have more of a chance and it makes my hopes high! I already told my husband if I do not get prego, I want to get drunk and cry it out and then be okay lol!!! Are you going to do another IUI this month?! I have my FX this IUI will work for you!!!

Esah-So sorry! But you know sometimes your hormones just are there, so if you don't start tomorrow or a few days after that I would call your doc and do a blood test!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Iuis are cheaper in America and places I don't know why there do expensive in the UK IT'S RIDICLOUS !! 

AF has arrived so am Gunna take 100mg clomid cd2-6 !!! Was Gunna do 50mg but I want 2 targets !! Lol so my iui will be in about 12-14 days 

I wish we had 2 at the clinc am at they only do one !! X


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!
I'm 12dpo today. Blood test Thursday morning.
I took a test today & it was bfn. Finally tested it out to negative. 
I think at 12dpo my test would have turned darker if I was actually pregnant. 
I've got a horrid feeling I'm not breaking our bfn streak either. I am so disappointed. 
Something is not working in my body. Everything was so perfect during our IUI. 
I feel bloated and like I feel before getting AF.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bettybee-is the medication expensive too?! I am sorry it costs so much! In Canada, my cousins have all their IUI's and IVF's covered by insurance!!! I am so jealous lol!!

barbikins-don't lose hope yet!! Is it still early!! My friend who is currently 6 months pregnant, tested negative the day she was supposed to start then she tested every day after that, and I think it took like 3-4 days later she finally got a BFP!! So some women just take longer to show than others!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry your feeling that way hunnie !! :( but remember your positive vibe it can take 3 goes!!! But also remember some people don't get BFp till 14dpo !! Fx for you xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah medication is really expensive too :( shit yeah in the uk we don't have insurences too cover treatment :/ you only get it free if you get funded on the national health scheme but as I have already got a child I don't qualify plus you have too be over 23 in my area it's postcode lottery over here for funding !! X


----------



## karena547

Elle - Sorry that you are getting more s/e than from Clomid but it is good that it leaves your body sooner than Comid. I had hot flashes and insomnia (3-4 hours of sleep max/night) with clomid and it took 8 days to get out of my body, after I stopped taking it! I hope the femera leaves your body ASAP!!

esah & barbikins - if the :witch: hasn't arrived yet, than you are still in!! Some people don't test positive until after AF is expected, so KMFX for you both!! We need to break this BFN streak!! :dust:

AFM - last night was rough! Major acid reflex, major bloating, just uncomfortable all the way around...can't wait for Friday to be here already to POAS!!! And yes when insurance doesn't cover things, it really is so expensive. For me, it is $1600 for one IUI, plus additional costs for the meds, the clomid was only $15 for me, but the trigger shot was $140, and then the menopur is even more but my nurse was great and gave me samples bc she knew I was paying out of pocket...I don't know if she will be able to do that again if we have to go for a second round...but it does eat up our bank account! 

I'm hoping to see some BFP in the next few days, we need them on this board!!!! :dust::hug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena, I might test early too but I am nervous!! I can't wait to see your results on Friday!!!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi, I am nervous too!!! It's like we wait and wait and then the time comes we are sooo nervous to take the test and not see that second line, ugh, such an emotional roller coaster!! How are you feeling today, anything new?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-that's EXACTLY it!! I already told my DH if I do not get prego this month I am getting drunk and crying it out then we will move on hahaha!!

Umm not really! My back started to ache today but I think it's from working out lol!! YOU!?


----------



## karena547

Not really, bloated...and congested which doesn't really have to do with anything lol And I am the same as you, if I get a BFN...I said, bring on the wine!!! But let's hope that we don't get to drink for the next 9 months!! LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am kinda bloated too! I hope your not getting sick!!! Yes I rather say goodbye to alcohol for the next 9 months!!!! lol UGH this week is dragging by haha!!


----------



## barbikins

I will join the bloat club, ladies. Feeling the AF symptoms hitting me :( :( :(
I will wanna get drunk too, Amcho. BAH!
I feel out. :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

-barbikins- If the witch does arrive, you definitely deserve to get drunk! I will drink for you too if my witch arrives!!! BUT they say early prego symptoms are like period symptoms-which I think is just mean!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Just got back from my meeting with the doctor. Looked at all of what we learned from this last cycle. She told me that I have a low ovarian reserve for my age and that the eggs are also at a low maturation rate. Then, we have my DH who had a low sperm count & low morphology this last IUI cycle. She wants him to do the SA this week and said that his levels can very much vary month to month. 

So... she upped my Clomid dosage to 100mg and now added follistim injectibles. She wants to go at it aggressively and is recommending doing this for this and the next cycle. The meds were like $400!! OMg... After that, she really doesn't want us to waste our time, emotions, money and energy on further IUI cycles. IVF is like 10-15k though. I am praying to God that one of these 2 cycles work.


----------



## MandaC

Hey Jazzy Fresh I was just wondering where abouts you live?? I haven't dared to ask about IVF and the costs yet and I just noticed you wrote between 10-15K for yours if you went ahead. I was just curious if you are close to me. I am new at this and wasn't sure if it was located anywhere. I am close to Toronto.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Manda, my cousin lives in Toronto and she told me her IVF's are covered...you should ask your doc about it, it might be closed to being covered!



MandaC said:


> Hey Jazzy Fresh I was just wondering where abouts you live?? I haven't dared to ask about IVF and the costs yet and I just noticed you wrote between 10-15K for yours if you went ahead. I was just curious if you are close to me. I am new at this and wasn't sure if it was located anywhere. I am close to Toronto.


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> Bettybee-is the medication expensive too?! I am sorry it costs so much! In Canada, my cousins have all their IUI's and IVF's covered by insurance!!! I am so jealous lol!!
> 
> Hello:) Just curious where abouts in Canada you are talking about and what insurance company. I am in Toronto Canada and may need to look into IVF as well if my IUIs don't work:(


----------



## Amcolecchi

She lives near Toronto, but I know it's a huge place, so I will ask her and let you know! :)


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> She lives near Toronto, but I know it's a huge place, so I will ask her and let you know! :)

OH that is awesome thank you so much!!!! That would be amazing if mine would be covered if I needed it.


----------



## JazzyFresh

MandaC said:


> Hey Jazzy Fresh I was just wondering where abouts you live?? I haven't dared to ask about IVF and the costs yet and I just noticed you wrote between 10-15K for yours if you went ahead. I was just curious if you are close to me. I am new at this and wasn't sure if it was located anywhere. I am close to Toronto.

Hi MandaC! I am in the Phoenix, Arizona area. I just can't believe how expensive it is. I really hope the IUI works this round or next month!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, Jazzy my husband and I had a deep discussion, we simply can't afford it..so we will try 5 IUI's and if it doesn't work we will move on to adoption! So I will keep my FX for all those trying!!!!



JazzyFresh said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jazzy Fresh I was just wondering where abouts you live?? I haven't dared to ask about IVF and the costs yet and I just noticed you wrote between 10-15K for yours if you went ahead. I was just curious if you are close to me. I am new at this and wasn't sure if it was located anywhere. I am close to Toronto.
> 
> Hi MandaC! I am in the Phoenix, Arizona area. I just can't believe how expensive it is. I really hope the IUI works this round or next month!!!Click to expand...


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes, Jazzy my husband and I had a deep discussion, we simply can't afford it..so we will try 5 IUI's and if it doesn't work we will move on to adoption! So I will keep my FX for all those trying!!!!
> 
> It's an insane amount of money. I know that they offer a payment plan option too though. We will have to take it by ear and see what happens I think during the next two IUI cycles. Depending how that goes we will have our own discussion. I think we just want to keep the faith and hopes up and continue to be positive. Will you be taking a break between your IUi's hun?


----------



## Amcolecchi

WELLLLL...My DH wants to take this month off. His birthday is St. Patty's day and then I am out of town 21-25...but I am supposed to start March 4th so technically timing wise they would do the IUI 16&17 so I could possibly do it but my husband thinks we will be too rushed and thinks we should take March off and save the money and do it in April, and then continue every month...so we will probably do that...HOPEFULLY we don't have too!! BUT I just don't want to get my hopes up. I am testing Sunday and I haven't tested at all! 



JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Jazzy my husband and I had a deep discussion, we simply can't afford it..so we will try 5 IUI's and if it doesn't work we will move on to adoption! So I will keep my FX for all those trying!!!!
> 
> It's an insane amount of money. I know that they offer a payment plan option too though. We will have to take it by ear and see what happens I think during the next two IUI cycles. Depending how that goes we will have our own discussion. I think we just want to keep the faith and hopes up and continue to be positive. Will you be taking a break between your IUi's hun?Click to expand...


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi have been TTC for 3 years going on the 4th. We have no problems myself and my husband.. I have a normal cycle that ranges from 27-34 days, pelvis ultrasound good no problems with utures or ovaries.. Husband SA is excellent which the numbers were pretty high 130 million, weird never catched one of those little rascals!! Lol, doctor diagnosed us with unexplained fertility and now referred us to IUI, I'm nervous and I don't know how it's going to go, my friend just got pregnant on the 1st try with IUI and her husband SA is excellent, but she has mild pcos, I'm wondering what are my chances of concieving? I'm so stressed and worried... 

Any experience or advice would be helpful.. 

Me : 29
Hubby: 30

Best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun! Welcome :) It is not bad at all!! The IUI takes maybe about 5 minutes. You will feel a slight cramping but that's it!! Honestly, I am not sure of the statistics. I think it depends on the situation. For me, I am fine but my husband has 2% sperm abnormality! But the statistics on an IUI working are good for us! I would ask your FS about the percentages!! But Good luck!!! We are all here for you!! When do you start your process? Are you going to be taking clomid as well?


----------



## samoorah1983

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey hun! Welcome :) It is not bad at all!! The IUI takes maybe about 5 minutes. You will feel a slight cramping but that's it!! Honestly, I am not sure of the statistics. I think it depends on the situation. For me, I am fine but my husband has 2% sperm abnormality! But the statistics on an IUI working are good for us! I would ask your FS about the percentages!! But Good luck!!! We are all here for you!! When do you start your process? Are you going to be taking clomid as well?


Hi and thank you so much for the support, I'm excited, nervous and so much mixed emotions, I haven't made the appointment yet, but I can get in fast, I have to make an appointment with the doctor, and then they will tell me what we need to do, so I don't know what they want to do? So I think they might put me on clomid , but I think I want it to be more aggressive and use injectibles? I don't know I have so many questions that ill be asking, so what kind of percentage would I be looking at ?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> WELLLLL...My DH wants to take this month off. His birthday is St. Patty's day and then I am out of town 21-25...but I am supposed to start March 4th so technically timing wise they would do the IUI 16&17 so I could possibly do it but my husband thinks we will be too rushed and thinks we should take March off and save the money and do it in April, and then continue every month...so we will probably do that...HOPEFULLY we don't have too!! BUT I just don't want to get my hopes up. I am testing Sunday and I haven't tested at all!
> 
> Here is my theory.... the MOST important thing is that you two remain as un-stressed as possible right? I think it may be a great idea to wait another month maybe? Just so it doesn't feel like you are giving it your money but not enough dedication that cycle? Like trying too hard? Shoot though, at this juncture i am just waiting for you to yell "i'm pregrant!!!!!" lol.


----------



## samoorah1983

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey hun! Welcome :) It is not bad at all!! The IUI takes maybe about 5 minutes. You will feel a slight cramping but that's it!! Honestly, I am not sure of the statistics. I think it depends on the situation. For me, I am fine but my husband has 2% sperm abnormality! But the statistics on an IUI working are good for us! I would ask your FS about the percentages!! But Good luck!!! We are all here for you!! When do you start your process? Are you going to be taking clomid as well?

And I see you also did the IUI? Is this your 1st try?


----------



## JazzyFresh

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi have been TTC for 3 years going on the 4th. We have no problems myself and my husband.. I have a normal cycle that ranges from 27-34 days, pelvis ultrasound good no problems with utures or ovaries.. Husband SA is excellent which the numbers were pretty high 130 million, weird never catched one of those little rascals!! Lol, doctor diagnosed us with unexplained fertility and now referred us to IUI, I'm nervous and I don't know how it's going to go, my friend just got pregnant on the 1st try with IUI and her husband SA is excellent, but she has mild pcos, I'm wondering what are my chances of concieving? I'm so stressed and worried...
> 
> Any experience or advice would be helpful..
> 
> Me : 29
> Hubby: 30
> 
> Best of luck and lots of :dust:

Hi welcome!!

Question.. have you had an HSG yet? I saw the U/S on your list... but the HSG checks for tube blockages. 

I am SO jealous of your DH's sperm... lol.. my hubby had like 2 million at the time of the IUI. WTH!! lol. He is getting his sperm analysis this week so we are hopeful the #'s have improved. Well, I think on average it is 20% each IUI cycle.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-I think you are right. I think I feel if I skip this month that I am not dedicated, but obviously that isn't true! So I guess it's hard to wait when I want it so bad...but if I am not prego this month I think we are going to wait! I just need to be calm and not anxious!!! I have been getting dull cramps today, they come and go so I am really sad and I am hoping it is just implantation!!

samoorah1983-Yes, it was my first! I started my period on Feb. 4th. they started me on Clomid 3-7. On Feb. 15th went to the doc and they checked to make sure everything looked okay, then they gave me the HCG shot and the 16th and 17th did IUI's!


----------



## samoorah1983

JazzyFresh said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi have been TTC for 3 years going on the 4th. We have no problems myself and my husband.. I have a normal cycle that ranges from 27-34 days, pelvis ultrasound good no problems with utures or ovaries.. Husband SA is excellent which the numbers were pretty high 130 million, weird never catched one of those little rascals!! Lol, doctor diagnosed us with unexplained fertility and now referred us to IUI, I'm nervous and I don't know how it's going to go, my friend just got pregnant on the 1st try with IUI and her husband SA is excellent, but she has mild pcos, I'm wondering what are my chances of concieving? I'm so stressed and worried...
> 
> Any experience or advice would be helpful..
> 
> Me : 29
> Hubby: 30
> 
> Best of luck and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hi welcome!!
> 
> Question.. have you had an HSG yet? I saw the U/S on your list... but the HSG checks for tube blockages.
> 
> I am SO jealous of your DH's sperm... lol.. my hubby had like 2 million at the time of the IUI. WTH!! lol. He is getting his sperm analysis this week so we are hopeful the #'s have improved. Well, I think on average it is 20% each IUI cycle.Click to expand...

Hi and yes I have done the HSG and the results were normal my utures and tubes are good and tubes are open, and YES I was shocked when the doctor called me and told me the results my mouth opened!! I was like OH MY GOD!!! Hahaha I'm so glad that he's good on this one, I am crossing my fingers for you and to soon get our BFP!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy-I think you are right. I think I feel if I skip this month that I am not dedicated, but obviously that isn't true! So I guess it's hard to wait when I want it so bad...but if I am not prego this month I think we are going to wait! I just need to be calm and not anxious!!! I have been getting dull cramps today, they come and go so I am really sad and I am hoping it is just implantation!!
> 
> samoorah1983-Yes, it was my first! I started my period on Feb. 4th. they started me on Clomid 3-7. On Feb. 15th went to the doc and they checked to make sure everything looked okay, then they gave me the HCG shot and the 16th and 17th did IUI's!

Yaay I'm so excited for you!!! It's a crazy Rollercoaster ride but hey I'm ready and let's get this done!!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> -barbikins- If the witch does arrive, you definitely deserve to get drunk! I will drink for you too if my witch arrives!!! BUT they say early prego symptoms are like period symptoms-which I think is just mean!

That would be VERY mean!
Well, you know my tests are totally stark negative & I would think by now they'd be at least the lightest bit positive. 
And I have been having cramps today, albeit not the normal cramps I usually get which are like pins & needles. More achy. But still there.
I know I still have a shot but with these symptoms right now I feel really let down. :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?!?

Sorry... just not looking forward to starting my clomid up again tonight so freakin' just a bit.... lol


----------



## tdmonty

I know what you mean!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies,
I hope you are all well. I go in for another Ultrasound tomorrow to see if my folis are at 20mm yet. I hope so, so I can get this show on the road.


----------



## barbikins

Does Clomid cause bad side effects? I'm wondering I case I choose to give it a shot.


----------



## esah

Barbikins - I had no side effects with 100mg Clomid, except some warm flashes the first night and a bit irritable (i.e., bitchy :)).. My clinic says about half of women have side effects, half don't. It really wasn't bad.
Jazzy - I don't think you're overanalyzing - it's a good question to ask your dr- why do you need more drugs when the Clomid seemed to work for you? 
Thanks to everyone else for your kind words. I'm pretty sure I'm out (BFN again today) but I'll try to keep the faith until I know for sure. What I'm debating now is whether to keep taking the progesterone to try to hold off my period a couple days so I'll be able to do the IUI after my trip this month, instead of missing it... would that be bad? I'm generally not one to mess with my body and hormones but maybe just a day or two would be ok?....


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> -barbikins- If the witch does arrive, you definitely deserve to get drunk! I will drink for you too if my witch arrives!!! BUT they say early prego symptoms are like period symptoms-which I think is just mean!
> 
> That would be VERY mean!
> Well, you know my tests are totally stark negative & I would think by now they'd be at least the lightest bit positive.
> And I have been having cramps today, albeit not the normal cramps I usually get which are like pins & needles. More achy. But still there.
> I know I still have a shot but with these symptoms right now I feel really let down. :(Click to expand...

Just wanted to say hi;) Sorry you are getting BFN's-- when is your official test date? It's so hard isn't it? I felt like this first IUI gave me so much hope- hope I haven't had in forever... and then it was really SUCH a let down. Anyway I really hope your HPT's start getting a 2nd line on them. We need a BFP on here like ASAP!! PS I am going to start following your blog!!! I love it.


----------



## bettybee1

I didn't have any s/e from clomid last time I took it I took it on a night tho do I slept through them :) 

I'd think it's defiantly worth a shot hunnie because having 2 eggs is more targets plus when you use clomid it boosts your hormones even more :D x


----------



## barbikins

ok cool thanks ladies! im just affraid of the multiple baby status. 
we honestly couldnt afford more than 1 child of our own. my hubby has a daughter which he pays child support & any child we have, we'll need to pay for daycare which is insane. So 2 kids would land us in the poor house lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I did want to let you know that I did have side effects. I was only on 50mg and the first 2 days was nothing but the last 3 I was tired, cranky, and emotional lol! But nothing too bad but I just wanted to let you know, so if you did get any symptoms you weren't scared!!!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Does Clomid cause bad side effects? I'm wondering I case I choose to give it a shot.

I had no side effects that I noticed. Maybe one night I woke up really hot. I was taking vitex for months and I had tons of side effects on that.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Also, it was my first time ever taking them! 



Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-I did want to let you know that I did have side effects. I was only on 50mg and the first 2 days was nothing but the last 3 I was tired, cranky, and emotional lol! But nothing too bad but I just wanted to let you know, so if you did get any symptoms you weren't scared!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess ~ U/S is today right?!? Let us know how it goes girlie!

barbikins ~ I did experience S/E with the 50mg. Slight cramping, hot flashes at nighttime, and moodyness & emotionalness the 3-4th days on it. So..... with that saying, the RE upped me to 100md AND added in injectibles. Therefore, I would say that it is tolerable. My DH has already stated that he will be planning a lot of house projects this next week or so to keep him busy and therefore less interaction with me. lmao. Multiples are definitely a risk. I don't know the exact number range, but increased ovulation will increase the eggs. The good thing is that you can get the U/S to monitor it too! For me, it is a risk that we are willing to take. I have a step-son that we pay child support for. I do think that I would twist my family's arms to move closer for more support though!!! lol

Esah ~ I don't know.... Why don't you call and ask the nurse or RE? Just to be on the same side?

COME ON... where are our BFP's... do we not have 1 out of you all?!? I have faith!!!!!!! Still just a few days for a couple of you :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the information ladies! I appreciate it. 
The symptoms seem like I could deal with it. Nothing major. Everyone's different of course.

I'm sitting here, 13dpo & still bfn on FRER this morning. No cramps yet, no spotting.
My cervix is high up but very firm so maybe it'll drop tomorrow. MY CM is very creamy.
Going in for my blood work tomorrow very early. Ugh. Crushing day tmr I'm sure.

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the information ladies! I appreciate it.
> The symptoms seem like I could deal with it. Nothing major. Everyone's different of course.
> 
> I'm sitting here, 13dpo & still bfn on FRER this morning. No cramps yet, no spotting.
> My cervix is high up but very firm so maybe it'll drop tomorrow. MY CM is very creamy.
> Going in for my blood work tomorrow very early. Ugh. Crushing day tmr I'm sure.
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?

Ummm.... I have never checked my cervix location or firmness. Is this something that you do daily and track it? 

Don't think negatively!!! You may have a BFP! Shoot, I was CONVINCED I was preggers. Have faith :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Yep I check it often - when I was TTC naturally, I used it as an indicator that I was in my fertile patch & then when it was over.

I am trying to have faith but all signs point to "you not knocked up!" :)
I'm starting to get a bit of cramps right now. I had cramping yesterday too for a bit.
Cramping is NEVER a good sign for me.


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Yep I check it often - when I was TTC naturally, I used it as an indicator that I was in my fertile patch & then when it was over.
> 
> I am trying to have faith but all signs point to "you not knocked up!" :)
> I'm starting to get a bit of cramps right now. I had cramping yesterday too for a bit.
> Cramping is NEVER a good sign for me.

That's pretty neat. My RE asked if I was tracking it, but never even knew about it. 

Awww... well, you know your body. You test tomorrow though right. So, at least the wait will be over either way?


----------



## barbikins

yup will be over very soon.
im just sad that it didnt work :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies, 
It is 10:05 here, so I still have a couple hours until my ultrasound appointment. My appointment is at noon. Even though I am excited about all of this, I am scared it will not happen the first IUI because how low our % is. Our % is 6-8% with IUI. My husband thinks it will happen because I am 100% fertile. However I haven't really thought about it much because I have school keeping me busy. I think it is better if I don't think about it. I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worse.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> It is 10:05 here, so I still have a couple hours until my ultrasound appointment. My appointment is at noon. Even though I am excited about all of this, I am scared it will not happen the first IUI because how low our % is. Our % is 6-8% with IUI. My husband thinks it will happen because I am 100% fertile. However I haven't really thought about it much because I have school keeping me busy. I think it is better if I don't think about it. I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worse.

Where are you getting that % from? Are you saying you are having 6-8% chance of getting pregnant?


----------



## bettybee1

Barbkins the chance of multiples are quite low with clomid !!! Remember there's ladies out there who have 5follies on injectables and still get bfn having 2 follies really betters your chances !! 


Am starting my 100mg clomid tonight yucky !!


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> Barbkins the chance of multiples are quite low with clomid !!! Remember there's ladies out there who have 5follies on injectables and still get bfn having 2 follies really betters your chances !!
> 
> 
> Am starting my 100mg clomid tonight yucky !!

So they upped you to 100mg too hun? Did they explain why at all? I got mine upped AND injectibles!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am curious too because I have no fertile issues either, but my husband has a 2% sperm abnormality but the count and motility is normal and the docs told us 50-60% chance of getting prego with IUI. Also, when we did our IUI, his sperm count, after the wash, was 15 million one day and 17 million the next day! Which is awesome because they want something over 5 million! So the percentages should be higher for you!!! :) FX for you!!! I am 9 dpo! I will be testing Sunday, so I will let you know if it works!!



JazzyFresh said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> It is 10:05 here, so I still have a couple hours until my ultrasound appointment. My appointment is at noon. Even though I am excited about all of this, I am scared it will not happen the first IUI because how low our % is. Our % is 6-8% with IUI. My husband thinks it will happen because I am 100% fertile. However I haven't really thought about it much because I have school keeping me busy. I think it is better if I don't think about it. I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worse.
> 
> Where are you getting that % from? Are you saying you are having 6-8% chance of getting pregnant?Click to expand...


----------



## bettybee1

My husbands sperm is 5% morph with a 120million count and they give us 15-20 % on iui !!!! 


I have decided too up it hun !!!! Lol I asked them for more I want 2-3 follies so we have more targets !! :D no point having just one might aswell have more if an paying all this £££££ !! Lol xx


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hmmm... with my DH's 2million last round with low morphology along with achieving good follicles in me... she is still giving us a 20% each IUI cycle. Is she thinking too positively?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes, I am curious too because I have no fertile issues either, but my husband has a 2% sperm abnormality but the count and motility is normal and the docs told us 50-60% chance of getting prego with IUI. Also, when we did our IUI, his sperm count, after the wash, was 15 million one day and 17 million the next day! Which is awesome because they want something over 5 million! So the percentages should be higher for you!!! :) FX for you!!! I am 9 dpo! I will be testing Sunday, so I will let you know if it works!!
> 
> 
> 
> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> It is 10:05 here, so I still have a couple hours until my ultrasound appointment. My appointment is at noon. Even though I am excited about all of this, I am scared it will not happen the first IUI because how low our % is. Our % is 6-8% with IUI. My husband thinks it will happen because I am 100% fertile. However I haven't really thought about it much because I have school keeping me busy. I think it is better if I don't think about it. I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worse.
> 
> Where are you getting that % from? Are you saying you are having 6-8% chance of getting pregnant?Click to expand...Click to expand...



That is what the notes my doctor gave us said, unless he forgot 0's but my husband is older as well he will be 30 in march and I am 24. I had my u/s and one foli is 19mm and the other is 16mm. They are doing another u/s tomorrow and going to give me the trigger shot. I do IUI friday morning:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-my doc gave me 40-50% more of a chance than it would be us naturally..Naturally he gave us like 2-5%!!!

Also, I am having a lot of discharge sorry for TMI! It seems to me sticky and clear (just noticing it from my underwear). Does anyone know if this is just a period symptom or pregnancy symptom?!?! THANKS LADIES!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Hmmm... with my DH's 2million last round with low morphology along with achieving good follicles in me... she is still giving us a 20% each IUI cycle. Is she thinking too positively?

I don't think so...my doc told us regardless..as long as sperm is over 2M and you have a quality mature egg that the average for each IUI try is 20%. Which makes sense bc it is an average, but even if we grow 2-3 eggs my doc said it is still a 20% chance. Basically he said, naturally...couples w/out fertility issues have a 20% chance each cycle, which is why they say if you don't conceive naturally in 6 months you should see a specialist...and the docs/meds/etc are all just getting us to a normal cycle and put everything (ie sperm lol) in the right place, to have the best chance to conceive...

Am I sounding confusing or what lol I prob could have explained that better! haha


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess ~ how exciting! You are in my thoughts and prayers, sweetie! 

Amcolecchi ~ Definitely a sign of pregnancy! I had that myself... it was ridiculous.. like I felt like I was ummm "wet" every day. I don't know if it was the Clomid or the low level of progesterone supplements but it helped make me think I was preggers. You, on the other hand, didn't take any progesterone right? So..... maybe you are!!!! Awww... I am hoping for you girlie!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have the discharge all the time a few days before my period, but my doctors have noticed I produce a lot of discharge in general. I hate the feeling. It is sticky and uncomfortable. Sorry for TMI. 

Jazzy~ Thank you for your kind words and being thoughtful
Amco~I hope you get a BFP soon. When are you test this Friday or next?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

All about vaginal discharge
All about vaginal discharge
Clear Sticky Discharge. Can You Feel Safe, Having It?
Sticky vag discharge

From time to time every woman notices a clear sticky discharge in her underpants. For many reasons, we do not pay much attention to it, as we&#8217;ve never had any problems connected with the discharges, have we? Does it create discomfort? &#8211; A slight one. Is it painful? &#8211; No, it&#8217;s not. So, it seems that there is nothing to worry about&#8230; Or is there?

Clear sticky discharges mean that you are getting ready to ovulate. Having sex during the time you are experiencing such discharges means that you have an excellent chance to become pregnant.

At times such discharges are the main indicators that a woman is just a few days from having her period, as they take place right after ovulation. If the discharge is the sign of the end of ovulation, it means you cannot get pregnant. With a normal cycle, you cannot get pregnant during this time, but there exists a possibility you are already in the early stage of pregnancy.

Such discharges are produced by vaginal and cervical secretions mixed with bacteria and old cells. Clear sticky discharges are normal until they change their color and odor.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! I'm not taking prog. So I really hope this is a sign I usually do just charge but I feel like this is a lot in like jazzy said I feel wet all the time lol I test this Sunday :)

FX for u ladies too! Jazzy-when do u start clomid for this month? is your IUI scheduled yet!?! I have a good feeling for you this cycle!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Discharge* sorry I'm doing this on my phone and it wasn't working great lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

That's great! I hope you get a BFP! I am just going to be a little under 2week behind you LOL. I am hoping this will be the only cycle I need to do.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Okay I am confused when they do IUI is it when we are getting ready to Ovulate or during ovulation?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi ~ 
I actually am already on CD5 today... crazy! lol. I started taking the Clomid 100mg CD4-8. Begin my injections tonight! I am very hopeful this round and I thank you so much for the positive thoughts!!! Just a few more days for testing. Are you doing any HPT?!?

Pnutsprincess~
Did they tell you if they are doing a trigger shot? If so, then they will have you trigger on a specific date and time. This will "trigger" your ovulation to occur roughly 36hrs after which is when they schedule your IUI. Now if you do not have a trigger shot, then they are probably testing your surge levels and timing it by that.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the information ladies! I appreciate it.
> 
> Going in for my blood work tomorrow very early. Ugh. Crushing day tmr I'm sure.
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?

good luck tomorrow barbykins!!

i'm one week in on TWW. can't tell anything yet... trying to imagine implantation happening today or tomorrow or this weekend. visualization...? right?:shrug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi ~
> I actually am already on CD5 today... crazy! lol. I started taking the Clomid 100mg CD4-8. Begin my injections tonight! I am very hopeful this round and I thank you so much for the positive thoughts!!! Just a few more days for testing. Are you doing any HPT?!?
> 
> Pnutsprincess~
> Did they tell you if they are doing a trigger shot? If so, then they will have you trigger on a specific date and time. This will "trigger" your ovulation to occur roughly 36hrs after which is when they schedule your IUI. Now if you do not have a trigger shot, then they are probably testing your surge levels and timing it by that.

I have trigger shot tomorrow so ovulation will be friday:)


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for trigger !!! :D !! Will you be testing it out ? 

I any wait for trigger this will be my most exiting. Tww !!! Getting too se it get lighter will help time go faster !! 


Barbkins good luck for today sweetie :D xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

pnutsprincess-They did mine Saturday & Sunday and I swore I ovulated Monday. They told me ovulation would be Sunday or Monday but just cramping wise I feel like it was Monday! So they do it right around the time you ovualte, which is the best time! When are you testing!?!?! FX for you!!

Jazzy-Wow! Time does fly!! It seems time flies by before the IUI but after that, the dreaded tww is so slow!!! Good luck hunny! FX for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I'm really nervous. Still no sign of AF.
But I got a bfn on a test this morning. Will find out this aft about blood test.


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm really nervous. Still no sign of AF.
> But I got a bfn on a test this morning. Will find out this aft about blood test.

Good luck!! FX'd for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww FX for you!!! Will you know the results by today too!?!



barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm really nervous. Still no sign of AF.
> But I got a bfn on a test this morning. Will find out this aft about blood test.


----------



## barbikins

yep i'll be getting a call around 1-1.30pm for results.
Im experiencing some mild cramping now :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> yep i'll be getting a call around 1-1.30pm for results.
> Im experiencing some mild cramping now :(

Awww... my fingers are crossed for you Barbikins!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- the cramping could be brought on from the stress or anxiety!!! Good luck hunny, we are all hoping for you to hear a BFP!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I have a question for you guys. When I started my IUI cycle this month I started on 50iu injections and produce multiple follies then upped to 75iu because they were growing and yesturday being CD12 they still didn't grow so they upped me to 100iu. Just curious if anyone else has gone through this before. I do have PCOS and they said this was common with PCO because my cycles are longer it may take my eggs longer to grow. Just looking for stories until I got in again tomorrow for my ultrasound:)

Thank a million everyone


----------



## barbikins

BFN ladies ! onto IUI #2 - lucky #2????


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> BFN ladies ! onto IUI #2 - lucky #2????

Dang it!!! Well, cheers to round #2 darling ;-) !!! Let's think this is our lucky round and all of a sudden we are going to be like BAM all of us preggers!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry hunny!! Drink some :wine:!!! Lucky #2 it will be!!!



barbikins said:


> BFN ladies ! onto IUI #2 - lucky #2????


----------



## JazzyFresh

MandaC said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I have a question for you guys. When I started my IUI cycle this month I started on 50iu injections and produce multiple follies then upped to 75iu because they were growing and yesturday being CD12 they still didn't grow so they upped me to 100iu. Just curious if anyone else has gone through this before. I do have PCOS and they said this was common with PCO because my cycles are longer it may take my eggs longer to grow. Just looking for stories until I got in again tomorrow for my ultrasound:)
> 
> Thank a million everyone

Manda ~ 
I don't have PCOS but I do have early signs of pre-menopausal (grrrr!) so I need boosts like you. It is awesome that they are monitoring you every few days. I know that for me, they would love like 3 mature eggs for the IUI. I had 1 @19mmm and [email protected] the last round and the RE was disappointed with that result. So she upped my meds! lol. I think it is great that they are upping your meds too and who knows... they can grow 1-2mm every day!


----------



## MandaC

Thank you JazzyFresh!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed:)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I've been pretty bummed out. I feel a bit better.
I wonder if I should buy myself some thing pretty :) LOL

I am considering Clomid this cycle coming up. It doubles my odds from just doing it naturally.


----------



## bettybee1

Barbkins sorry about bfn being set in stone.... Erm I would defiantly do clomid as you haven't had a BFp in 1 year you might have borderline hormones whic need an extra boost :) xxxx


----------



## JazzyFresh

Barbikins ~

I would. It helped me! lol. Nothing like shopping therapy. DH was all for it as well. lol. 

It's a decision hun... I figure though that you have already tried on your own over a year... the IUI just helps the sperm get into the right place. I see nothing wrong with medication that assists with egg development and maturity. My RE wasn't really concerned with twins at 50mg. It was this cycle that she had "the talk" with us! lol.


----------



## bettybee1

Tbh as well if they say your hormones are normal that fine but mine came back fine :/ but I ovulate around cd 21 naturally and on meds at cd16 I have only ever it preg when iv ovd early !! X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I went in bright and early today to get another u/s and had the trigger shot. The one foli that went from 15mm to 16mm in 2 days, then very next day today it was at 18mm and my one that was 19mm yesterday is now 22.5, just under 23mm. Tomorrow my hubby and I go in at 9:30 for him to give a sample and then wait an hour for them to wash it and look at it and then I get my IUI done. They told me to have intercourse Saturday morning as well.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I went in bright and early today to get another u/s and had the trigger shot. The one foli that went from 15mm to 16mm in 2 days, then very next day today it was at 18mm and my one that was 19mm yesterday is now 22.5, just under 23mm. Tomorrow my hubby and I go in at 9:30 for him to give a sample and then wait an hour for them to wash it and look at it and then I get my IUI done. They told me to have intercourse Saturday morning as well.

:happydance: Great results!!!! Very happy for you. TWINIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Oh and today marks 2 years of me and DH TTCing


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I went in bright and early today to get another u/s and had the trigger shot. The one foli that went from 15mm to 16mm in 2 days, then very next day today it was at 18mm and my one that was 19mm yesterday is now 22.5, just under 23mm. Tomorrow my hubby and I go in at 9:30 for him to give a sample and then wait an hour for them to wash it and look at it and then I get my IUI done. They told me to have intercourse Saturday morning as well.
> 
> :happydance: Great results!!!! Very happy for you. TWINIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am hoping for twins a boy and a girl would be awesome because then I could be done.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All!

Barbikins so sorry for the BFN :( Ugh! 

So - I am kind of surprised so far at the number of BFN's for everyone's first IUI. I honestly thought we would have some more. Have we had any at all on this thread??

We need some serious :dust:

AFM - I'll be getting my 2nd IUI next week sometime-- probably Thursday or Friday. Going Monday for an U/S to see how the femara worked on my follies.


Have a good night all. Who is up next for testing?


----------



## barbikins

HI Ladies, thanks for the kind words!
My doc said that Clomid doubles our chances. I'm afraid of the chance of twins but good to know! My hormones & ovulation were all perfect so I don't there there's an issue. But the chance of conception increasing b/c of multiple eggs - I'm good with that. I'll keep you ladies posted :)

pnuts - good luck!! So exciting. Good luck to you ladies this cycle! 
I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. Come one already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XO


----------



## esah

barbikins - sorry about the test results - I definitely support some shopping therapy! It works! Unexplained infertility is so aggravating - I am in a similar situation as you, no problems ovulating, my hormones #s were all those of someone much younger, my husband's sperm is awesome-- and yet we cannot seem to conceive. It has been almost two years! I don't know why I need Clomid, doesn't seem like I should, but it doesn't seem we can conceive on our own so that's why I 'm giving it a shot.... I'm also very worried about multiples due to the health risks for both the babies and me, but I would rather 2 babies than 0. Good luck with your decision. 

pnuts - sounds like everything is going along perfectly! Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

esah - its terribly frustrating. And even more so that hubby & I both have conceived. And our tests are perfect. I just can't seem to wrap it around my head. I'm starting to really get to my wits end.

My doctor said no to Clomid this cycle but if IUI#2 doesn't work then we can talk about it IUI#3. I don't need it either which is why she said no to doing it so soon. And you don't need it either however it does produce multiple eggs so you have multiple chances of getting pregnant in 1 cycle. So after 2 years, its worth a shot.
Good luck :) xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I thought I would check in before I take a nap. I have been so miserable because The trigger shot made me so uncomfortable all night I was having severe hot flashes and so emotional. I slept from 9pm to 12 am and was up on and off after that. IUI went great, They were able to put 25million in. We are waiting for me to ovulate, which they think it will be tonight. my biggest foli was 24.5. They let the hubby inject his sperm into me by pushing the plunger to the syringe. I think he felt good about doing that. There was mild cramping, but it was okay. They had me prop up for about 10 minutes and tomorrow morning hubby and I will BD. March 8th I have blood work to check my progesterone level and March 15th I have my blood work to find out if I get BFP or a BFN.


----------



## ElleT613

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I thought I would check in before I take a nap. I have been so miserable because The trigger shot made me so uncomfortable all night I was having severe hot flashes and so emotional. I slept from 9pm to 12 am and was up on and off after that. IUI went great, They were able to put 25million in. We are waiting for me to ovulate, which they think it will be tonight. my biggest foli was 24.5. They let the hubby inject his sperm into me by pushing the plunger to the syringe. I think he felt good about doing that. There was mild cramping, but it was okay. They had me prop up for about 10 minutes and tomorrow morning hubby and I will BD. March 8th I have blood work to check my progesterone level and March 15th I have my blood work to find out if I get BFP or a BFN.

So glad everything went well! That trigger shot made me feel nasty too I completely understand. That is an AWESOME size follie too! I am hopeful for you and really really hope you get your BFP. It's about time we got one on this thread!!:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you ElleT! I wanted to thank all of you lovely ladies for your support. I couldn't do it without you all


----------



## Amcolecchi

I agree pnutsprincess!! All the ladies on here are so supportive and so helpful! They keep my positive and strong when all I want to do is give up!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> I agree pnutsprincess!! All the ladies on here are so supportive and so helpful! They keep my positive and strong when all I want to do is give up!! FX for you!!!

Thank You! Wow you had 32 million put into you? I really hope you get your BFP. We need to break this negative streak.


----------



## barbikins

Pnuts, good luck!!!! hope this is it for you :)
I didn't feel much but cramps with trigger. the next day I had a bout of dizziness.


----------



## qwerty310

pnuts they let my husband push the plunger too :) to be honest, he did it slower than the doc on the next day and was much gentler (I guess as gentle as you can be in pushing a plunger...) I think he felt good doing it but I had to push him a little ("30 years from now will you wish that you had done it?")

one week down. i keep imagining tiny cramping but think i'm kidding myself. i have a super bad cold that hit me yesterday so i am trying to take it easy and drink lots of ... water with lemon and cayenne... because most of my favorite teas are "not suitable" for implantation or ttc or pregnancy if you google hard enough. sigh. think i might do rooibus though tonight.:coffee:

also, not taking any cold meds or pain killers but really wish i could take an advil for my throat :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

What's the deal with the robitussin?


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> What's the deal with the robitussin?

It is designed to thin mucous... so would help with cervical mucous thinning to allow for greater sperm motility. Not sure if it would do any harm or good for ttc at implantation stage. i've seen a lot of posts about it helping in first half of cycle though.


----------



## bettybee1

How much clomid did you take querty ?? X


----------



## qwerty310

bettybee1 said:


> How much clomid did you take querty ?? X

I took 50mg clomid days 4-7. 100 million sperm day 1 and 65 million day 2. BD that night and next day. Had three follicles above 17mm the day before the IUI - I think one was 20mm. estradiol was at 280 day before IUI. No progesterone. 

sorry for the more than thorough answer... I just wanted to write it all down for me too!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
Today I woke up feeling icky. I think I am coming down with a cold. I hope it passes soon. I am just going to drink lots of water and try to lay low this weekend. Hope all is well.


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> I agree pnutsprincess!! All the ladies on here are so supportive and so helpful! They keep my positive and strong when all I want to do is give up!! FX for you!!!


Amcolecchi - how are you? you were testing today right?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks for that's hunnie !! Wow you sound like you had an excellent shot what dpo are you x


----------



## qwerty310

bettybee1 said:


> Thanks for that's hunnie !! Wow you sound like you had an excellent shot what dpo are you x

8 dpo. I need to figure out how to do that fancy thing in my signature.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! I tested today and it was a bfn! :( but I'm still hoping it's just too early! 

Pnut-I hope you feel better. It's weird because right after iui, I had a cold too!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies! I tested today and it was a bfn! :( but I'm still hoping it's just too early!
> 
> Pnut-I hope you feel better. It's weird because right after iui, I had a cold too!

me too! starting to feel better though. i think we're all a little sleep deprived and stressed :( 

i hope it is too early still for you too amcolecchi! good luck!


----------



## bettybee1

Hopeing its too early for you hun this thread needs a BFp! 



Querty - have you tested yet ?? Or you waiting for bloods ?! X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I tested today and it was a bfn! :( but I'm still hoping it's just too early!
> 
> Pnut-I hope you feel better. It's weird because right after iui, I had a cold too!
> 
> me too! starting to feel better though. i think we're all a little sleep deprived and stressed :(
> 
> i hope it is too early still for you too amcolecchi! good luck!Click to expand...


I think it is because the trigger shot. We had so many hormones at once and we are not used to that. I also did not sleep well the night I got my trigger shot.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi~ I hope it is too early, when are they doing a blood test?


----------



## qwerty310

bettybee1 said:


> Querty - have you tested yet ?? Or you waiting for bloods ?! X

I tested once a few days after the trigger and got a faint positive (thanks barbykins for the FMU reminder... duh!). i tested this morning and got a huge negative. i'm supposed to do urine test on my own and call the doc with results "officially" next sunday.


----------



## qwerty310

so devastated. i'm so mad and helpless feeling right now. i google EVERYTHING that has gone into my body nowadays. i don't know why i waited until last night after i had spent the last few days taking at least a few teaspoons a day of TUMERIC for my sore throat. found out it's a uterine contractant, among other horrible things for implantation and embryo itself (used as a contraceptive!) on google and pubmed. I did this on 7-10 dp IUI. how could i be so stupid. all of the things that i haven't done and haven't eaten...

i know it dosn't help to beat myself up but i am just so mad at myself. what if the doc wants to up my clomid now because he thinks that i need more embryos to try to implant? not even sure when "next time" will be! i want to go right away to next round once AF comes but...


----------



## qwerty310

qwerty310 said:


> so devastated. i'm so mad and helpless feeling right now. i google EVERYTHING that has gone into my body nowadays. i don't know why i waited until last night after i had spent the last few days taking at least a few teaspoons a day of TUMERIC for my sore throat. found out it's a uterine contractant, among other horrible things for implantation and embryo itself (used as a contraceptive!) on google and pubmed. I did this on 7-10 dp IUI. how could i be so stupid. all of the things that i haven't done and haven't eaten...
> 
> i know it dosn't help to beat myself up but i am just so mad at myself. what if the doc wants to up my clomid now because he thinks that i need more embryos to try to implant? not even sure when "next time" will be! i want to go right away to next round once AF comes but...

all because i didn't want to take advil. :cry:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well nothing new here. I am supposed to start today but nothing yet...I am hoping I don't and I can test in a few days and get a BFP...but I think I can feel the witch coming...it's just devastating because I have no infertility problems, my DH has sperm abnormalities and we had a good amount, so he feels out of control and not "manly" which is not true, so as much as I want to be depressed about this, I can't in front of him at all..so I am going to be sad here, and be strong for him at home! As long as you guys are okay with it!!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> As long as you guys are okay with it!!

of course we are. so sorry. in a weird way i rather have it be "my fault" than my husband's "fault" because i don't know if i could be strong enough in this to take care of my man like that. good luck to you these next few days.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, Qwerty, me too! It's hard to see him so devastated and feel like it's his fault. So I am always trying to stay positive and say things to cheer him up but I just want to cry...and I know he wouldn't care if I did but we need someone to be the strong one, so that's me! I just don't get how if I am ok why wouldn't the IUI work? Like the doc literally put the sperm in my tubes right where the egg is, doesn't make sense!? BUT I guess that's what everyone thinks if they have to go thru and IUI, IVF or anything like that. Us ladies who don't get to naturally conceive have it harder, but we appreciate it more! ....still no AF yet either.. I have cramps and feel like moisture down there-sorry for TMI...so I think she is going to come...and due to finances, and I will be out of town for a week for work, we are not doing and IUI this month. I will have to wait till April!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Any news from you!?


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes, Qwerty, me too! It's hard to see him so devastated and feel like it's his fault. So I am always trying to stay positive and say things to cheer him up but I just want to cry...and I know he wouldn't care if I did but we need someone to be the strong one, so that's me! I just don't get how if I am ok why wouldn't the IUI work? Like the doc literally put the sperm in my tubes right where the egg is, doesn't make sense!? BUT I guess that's what everyone thinks if they have to go thru and IUI, IVF or anything like that. Us ladies who don't get to naturally conceive have it harder, but we appreciate it more! ....still no AF yet either.. I have cramps and feel like moisture down there-sorry for TMI...so I think she is going to come...and due to finances, and I will be out of town for a week for work, we are not doing and IUI this month. I will have to wait till April!

Are you going to test again today??

AFM - Beta test is done, so now just waiting for the nurse to call!! FX'd that there is a miracle and I get a BFP! Hoping that your AF stays away!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well I think if I do not start today I will test Tomorrow or Wednesday and then go get a blood test Friday!!! So you didn't start yet either, right!?!?!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well nothing new here. I took a test Saturday and got a BFN :( So I didn't test yesterday or today. I am supposed to start today but nothing yet...I am hoping I don't and I can test in a few days and get a BFP!!!!!...but I think I can feel the witch coming... :( it's just devastating because I have no infertility problems, my DH has sperm abnormalities and we had a good amount, so he feels out of control and not "manly" which is not true, so as much as I want to be depressed about this, I can't in front of him at all..so I am going to be sad here, and be strong for him at home! As long as you guys are okay with it!! (SORRY if you already read this on the other topic forum)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am sorry you are all having a rough time. I just started my tww Friday. I have a blood test this Friday to check my levels. I hope you get a BFP and I am praying this is the only time I will have to do this for awhile. I am still battling a cold.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Well nothing new here. I took a test Saturday and got a BFN :( So I didn't test yesterday or today. I am supposed to start today but nothing yet...I am hoping I don't and I can test in a few days and get a BFP!!!!!...but I think I can feel the witch coming... :( it's just devastating because I have no infertility problems, my DH has sperm abnormalities and we had a good amount, so he feels out of control and not "manly" which is not true, so as much as I want to be depressed about this, I can't in front of him at all..so I am going to be sad here, and be strong for him at home! As long as you guys are okay with it!! (SORRY if you already read this on the other topic forum)

Hey Hun,
When do you have your blood test?
It's not easy. My husband for once got affected that our IUI didn't work. He normally keeps things cool but he was upset that it didn't work esp. since there is nothing wrong with either of us. It's just so out of our control! I went in for my Day3 for IUI #2...wish me luck :)xo

I wish you the best too xo


----------



## barbikins

pnuts, did you have your IUI on Friday? Did you just do 1 insemination?
Good luck :) When is your testing date?


----------



## barbikins

karena547 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Qwerty, me too! It's hard to see him so devastated and feel like it's his fault. So I am always trying to stay positive and say things to cheer him up but I just want to cry...and I know he wouldn't care if I did but we need someone to be the strong one, so that's me! I just don't get how if I am ok why wouldn't the IUI work? Like the doc literally put the sperm in my tubes right where the egg is, doesn't make sense!? BUT I guess that's what everyone thinks if they have to go thru and IUI, IVF or anything like that. Us ladies who don't get to naturally conceive have it harder, but we appreciate it more! ....still no AF yet either.. I have cramps and feel like moisture down there-sorry for TMI...so I think she is going to come...and due to finances, and I will be out of town for a week for work, we are not doing and IUI this month. I will have to wait till April!
> 
> Are you going to test again today??
> 
> AFM - Beta test is done, so now just waiting for the nurse to call!! FX'd that there is a miracle and I get a BFP! Hoping that your AF stays away!!Click to expand...

How are you feeling - do you think you are getting a BFP???Good luck! XO


----------



## barbikins

qwerty310 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> so devastated. i'm so mad and helpless feeling right now. i google EVERYTHING that has gone into my body nowadays. i don't know why i waited until last night after i had spent the last few days taking at least a few teaspoons a day of TUMERIC for my sore throat. found out it's a uterine contractant, among other horrible things for implantation and embryo itself (used as a contraceptive!) on google and pubmed. I did this on 7-10 dp IUI. how could i be so stupid. all of the things that i haven't done and haven't eaten...
> 
> i know it dosn't help to beat myself up but i am just so mad at myself. what if the doc wants to up my clomid now because he thinks that i need more embryos to try to implant? not even sure when "next time" will be! i want to go right away to next round once AF comes but...
> 
> all because i didn't want to take advil. :cry:Click to expand...

Hey Hun,

Don't beat yourself up!!!! You didn't know. And for all you know, nothing happened. I have a book at home that's some thing about herbs for fertility & there is a list of things you can take to prevent a pregnancy so yes it's possible. But don't worry just yet!!!!
I am actually thinking of finding things that can help me with implantation this month. I tried pineapple core a few months back & no success. But now I'm doing IUI I wonder if it will help. I could just buy the Bromine or w/e its called in pill form.

Hang in there XO


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Qwerty, me too! It's hard to see him so devastated and feel like it's his fault. So I am always trying to stay positive and say things to cheer him up but I just want to cry...and I know he wouldn't care if I did but we need someone to be the strong one, so that's me! I just don't get how if I am ok why wouldn't the IUI work? Like the doc literally put the sperm in my tubes right where the egg is, doesn't make sense!? BUT I guess that's what everyone thinks if they have to go thru and IUI, IVF or anything like that. Us ladies who don't get to naturally conceive have it harder, but we appreciate it more! ....still no AF yet either.. I have cramps and feel like moisture down there-sorry for TMI...so I think she is going to come...and due to finances, and I will be out of town for a week for work, we are not doing and IUI this month. I will have to wait till April!
> 
> Are you going to test again today??
> 
> AFM - Beta test is done, so now just waiting for the nurse to call!! FX'd that there is a miracle and I get a BFP! Hoping that your AF stays away!!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you feeling - do you think you are getting a BFP???Good luck! XOClick to expand...


barbikins - I took a test this weekend and got a :bfn: so I am very doubtful but I know miracles do happen so I am trying to stay positive! Keeping my FX'd for you!! You are in the 2ww now, right?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-it is definitely hard on husband's too! Day 3 already?! Did you start clomid? I wish I could do another IUI this cycle if I am not prego but I am going to be out of town for work and because of cost my husband wants to wait till April....but no period yet...I ALWAYS start in the morning but we will see!! 
Karena-I am getting so excited for you!!! I hope they call and say CONGRATS UR PREGO LOL!


----------



## bettybee1

Are you on progestrone ??^^ xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nope, I am not on progestrone. :(



bettybee1 said:


> Are you on progestrone ??^^ xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Well
That's good then if af hasn't come yet when did you last tests ?? X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks! I last tested Saturday morning...so I am thinking of testing Wednesday which would make me 2 days late, if nothing by today or tomorrow! I have slight cramps though, so who knwos!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All!

Ammcolechi-- hope your BFP is just late to show!! You should still have a lot of hope!!

Karena--Keep us posted. I hope they call you with good news- but if they dont' we are all here for you!

AFM -- going in for my 2nd IUI this Friday (with trigger on Thursday). I have to say this time around I feel very detached from this whole process. I was just so devastated last time I don't to feel that way again if it's another :bfn:

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. We need a BFP on here... like ASAP!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> throat. found out it's a uterine contractant, among other horrible things for implantation and embryo itself (used as a contraceptive!) on google and pubmed. I did this on 7-10 dp IUI. how could i be so stupid. all of the things that i haven't done and haven't eaten...
> 
> i know it dosn't help to beat myself up but i am just so mad at myself. what if the doc wants
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Don't beat yourself up!!!! You didn't know. And for all you know, nothing happened. I have a book at home that's some thing about herbs for fertility & there is a list of things you can take to prevent a pregnancy so yes it's possible. But don't worry just yet!!!!
> I am actually thinking of finding things that can help me with implantation this month. I tried pineapple core a few months back & no success. But now I'm doing IUI I wonder if it will help. I could just buy the Bromine or w/e its called in pill form.
> 
> Hang in there XO
> 
> Hey barbykins what's the name of your book? I would love to have one voice and one source to quickly look things up in that I can trust.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Ammcolechi-- hope your BFP is just late to show!! You should still have a lot of hope!!
> 
> Karena--Keep us posted. I hope they call you with good news- but if they dont' we are all here for you!
> 
> AFM -- going in for my 2nd IUI this Friday (with trigger on Thursday). I have to say this time around I feel very detached from this whole process. I was just so devastated last time I don't to feel that way again if it's another :bfn:
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. We need a BFP on here... like ASAP!

:bfn: for me :cry: Tonight I will be indulging in :wine: having a good cry and getting ready to move onto IUI #2. 

Elle, I am praying and hoping for you to get your :bfp:!!!!! I know it is hard to go through this process and to try and not get your hopes up, but I do think that positive thoughts will help, so keep your chin up!! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Ammcolechi-- hope your BFP is just late to show!! You should still have a lot of hope!!
> 
> Karena--Keep us posted. I hope they call you with good news- but if they dont' we are all here for you!
> 
> AFM -- going in for my 2nd IUI this Friday (with trigger on Thursday). I have to say this time around I feel very detached from this whole process. I was just so devastated last time I don't to feel that way again if it's another :bfn:
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. We need a BFP on here... like ASAP!
> 
> :bfn: for me :cry: Tonight I will be indulging in :wine: having a good cry and getting ready to move onto IUI #2.
> 
> Elle, I am praying and hoping for you to get your :bfp:!!!!! I know it is hard to go through this process and to try and not get your hopes up, but I do think that positive thoughts will help, so keep your chin up!! FX'd for you! :dust:Click to expand...

UGH, I am so sorry!!! It's just mind boggling how it doesn't work when they are shooting the sperm way up in there!! lol.

Thank you and you are right-- I do think positive thoughts can go a long way. 

Enjoy that glass of wine!!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry for the bfn !!!! Fingerscrossed for iui#2

This thread needs a BFp prompto !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

It seems like everyone on here is going through iui so I wanted to join in and share my story. I'm 32 and my dh is 34 we've been ttc for 8 mo and we just failed our first iui :growlmad: We are in the "unexplained" category which to me is even more frustrating. Anyway going for the second Iui next week and could use some positive support sine my attitude is not where I would like to be :growlmad:


----------



## barbikins

Karen's I'm so sorry! I'm going on second IuI this month. Next week some time. Likely end of next week. Good luck xo


----------



## barbikins

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> throat. found out it's a uterine contractant, among other horrible things for implantation and embryo itself (used as a contraceptive!) on google and pubmed. I did this on 7-10 dp IUI. how could i be so stupid. all of the things that i haven't done and haven't eaten...
> 
> i know it dosn't help to beat myself up but i am just so mad at myself. what if the doc wants
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Don't beat yourself up!!!! You didn't know. And for all you know, nothing happened. I have a book at home that's some thing about herbs for fertility & there is a list of things you can take to prevent a pregnancy so yes it's possible. But don't worry just yet!!!!
> I am actually thinking of finding things that can help me with implantation this month. I tried pineapple core a few months back & no success. But now I'm doing IUI I wonder if it will help. I could just buy the Bromine or w/e its called in pill form.
> 
> Hang in there XO
> 
> Hey barbykins what's the name of your book? I would love to have one voice and one source to quickly look things up in that I can trust.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply! Here's the book.
> 
> https://www.susunweed.com/WiseWomanHerbals.htm
> 
> I have the book packed away otherwise if look it up for you.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## esah

Hi all - I was away over the weekend and am catching up on everyone's news (or lack thereof :( ) . Elle, I know what you mean, I'm so much less excited to start this IUI cycle than my first one. I went in for my CD 3 u/s today to check for no cysts. Last time I was so excited when they cleared me to get started. Now I'm like, whatever, here we go again, it probably won't work. I'm up to 150mg Clomid, start taking it tonight. I'm hoping that it's not too bad, it seems like a really high dose. 
Qwerty sorry about your tumeric mishap. I did the same thing earlier in TTC. I have a lot of back problems and I was looking for something other than ibuprofin to take and was taking turmeric until I googled it and realized it was bad for TTC. Even worse, back in our first 6 months of TTC I was taking a TON of Ibuprofin due to my back injury at my doctor's instructions - at times 4 pills at a time, several times a day- and only learned later it messes with ovulation etc. I still worry that that's what made me infertile somehow. So don't beat yourself up! We all make mistakes in this process... *SIGH*. 

Whoever gets a BFP on this thread first, I'm going to run around my apartment doing a victory dance. I can't wait!


----------



## esah

I was just looking over this academic article about Clomid treatment from my previous clinic, published by the American Society for Reproductive Medicine, and learned a couple interesting things: Statistically, "Clomid/IUI yields one additional pregnancy for every 16 cycles of treatment." Pretty crappy odds - no wonder we don't have any positive tests on this thread yet. It says that "cycle fecundity in couples with unexplained infertility treated with Clomid/IUI is approximately 8.5% to 9.5%, at least twofold higher than in those who receive no treatment." I also learned that doses above 100mg are not approved by the FDA. Great. Sorry, ladies, feeling kind of down on this whole thing tonight! Don't mean to bring the rest of you down, just thought the 1 in 16 number put things in perspective a bit.


----------



## bettybee1

Yep ^^^^ I did my research last week or so and I felt so negative towards having the iui !! Because the odds are shit !!!!! The odds are just like a normal couple falling preg having normal sex... Even less sometimes it's shit really is !!!! 

My hubby gets his second lot of SA after being on tablets & stuff so if there improved we will crack on we all 3 iuis but if it's worse then were probley just Gunna do 1 & save our money for ivf !! Maybe !! The odds are just rubbish :/x


----------



## Amcolecchi

So an update: Was supposed to start my period yesterday, never got it and still no sign of her today! But I tested on Saturday and it was a BFN, I am hoping it was just an early test! Going to test again tomorrow morning if the witch doesn't arrive!!


----------



## bettybee1

glad AF hasnt come well if you tested sat that would have put you at 12dpo right ???
many women dont get BFP till 13-14dpo so your still well and truley in !!!! cant believe you havent tested yet some of you women must have will power !!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bettybee-yes I tested on the 12th day...Hahaha no, no will power lol just don't want to see another BFN, I think I rather see the witch then see a BFN, I know I am weird hahaha!! I am going to test tomorrow morning! If BFN again I will call to make an appt. for a blood test! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ElleT613

Jlh1980 said:


> It seems like everyone on here is going through iui so I wanted to join in and share my story. I'm 32 and my dh is 34 we've been ttc for 8 mo and we just failed our first iui :growlmad: We are in the "unexplained" category which to me is even more frustrating. Anyway going for the second Iui next week and could use some positive support sine my attitude is not where I would like to be :growlmad:


Welcome JLH! You have found a good place on this thread:) Most of us just went through our first IUI and are either moving forward to our second or still in the TWW. Unfortunately we haven't had any BFP's which really seems crazy! Anyway we are here to support you and many of us know the frustrating diagnosis of "unexplained" infertility.

Are you on clomid or anything to go along with your IUI?


----------



## bettybee1

are okay i have my fingers and toes crossed for you !!! you need too be the 1st BFP on this thread!!!!!!!!!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!!!

am CD8 today compleatly dragging !!!! i have my tracking scan on friday should ovulate& get my iui next week at some point if everything works too plan xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! :)

Yayyy your IUI will be here before you know it!!!! FX for you!!!!!



bettybee1 said:


> are okay i have my fingers and toes crossed for you !!! you need too be the 1st BFP on this thread!!!!!!!!!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!!!
> 
> am CD8 today compleatly dragging !!!! i have my tracking scan on friday should ovulate& get my iui next week at some point if everything works too plan xx


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Eeveryone!!

Just wanted to see how everyone has been doing. It has been a very busy weekend and week. I went in yesturday for my ultrasound and it was Day17 and I finally have 1 follicial measuring 10mm so I am hopefull that my IUI will be soon. I go in tomorrow again to see what progress has been made I am hoping for more follies to have grown so I have a more targets for the little guys to hit:haha: 

Whats going on with everyone else??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Mandy!! I was the same way!! I wanted more follicles too for twins haha but one is all you need to get that BFP!!! When is your IUI?!!?



MandaC said:


> Good Morning Eeveryone!!
> 
> Just wanted to see how everyone has been doing. It has been a very busy weekend and week. I went in yesturday for my ultrasound and it was Day17 and I finally have 1 follicial measuring 10mm so I am hopefull that my IUI will be soon. I go in tomorrow again to see what progress has been made I am hoping for more follies to have grown so I have a more targets for the little guys to hit:haha:
> 
> Whats going on with everyone else??


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey Mandy!! I was the same way!! I wanted more follicles too for twins haha but one is all you need to get that BFP!!! When is your IUI?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Eeveryone!!
> 
> Just wanted to see how everyone has been doing. It has been a very busy weekend and week. I went in yesturday for my ultrasound and it was Day17 and I finally have 1 follicial measuring 10mm so I am hopefull that my IUI will be soon. I go in tomorrow again to see what progress has been made I am hoping for more follies to have grown so I have a more targets for the little guys to hit:haha:
> 
> Whats going on with everyone else??Click to expand...

Hey Amcolecchi, I want twins too!!!! lol I am glad I am not the only one that is taking forever. It feels like I have been doing my injections forever and my stomach is all brused and red:wacko:
I go in tmrw to see the growth and I am hoping then the nurse will have a better idea when I can trigger but I am guessing by the wknd I will have my IUI. Then I can get on with the dreaded 2ww.

Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Ammcolechi-- hope your BFP is just late to show!! You should still have a lot of hope!!
> 
> Karena--Keep us posted. I hope they call you with good news- but if they dont' we are all here for you!
> 
> AFM -- going in for my 2nd IUI this Friday (with trigger on Thursday). I have to say this time around I feel very detached from this whole process. I was just so devastated last time I don't to feel that way again if it's another :bfn:
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. We need a BFP on here... like ASAP!
> 
> :bfn: for me :cry: Tonight I will be indulging in :wine: having a good cry and getting ready to move onto IUI #2.
> 
> Elle, I am praying and hoping for you to get your :bfp:!!!!! I know it is hard to go through this process and to try and not get your hopes up, but I do think that positive thoughts will help, so keep your chin up!! FX'd for you! :dust:Click to expand...



Karena~I am so sorry about your BFN. I hope this next IUI cycle you get your BFP


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I am still sick with this awful cold. I hope everyone is doing well. I am on 4dpiui I still have some cramping here and there. The only thing I have been able to take for this gold is cough drops and sudafed pe. I feel like it is not doing anything. All I want to do is sleep, but I can't because I am a student, think god it is online classes. This Friday I have blood work for a progesterone level. 

I'm kinda upset because friends of ours are pregnant again and their youngest is only 3 months old.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww hunni it's horrible when you close fried catch on all the time me an my 2 best friends all got pregnant together in April it was ace but then I mc at 6 weeks and they both have there lil baby boys now :( !!!! And am still not pregnnat :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mandy-yes twins would be awesome!!!! Aww sorry about the red and bruising!! That would be awful!!! Fortunately, I don't have to do those injections and I feel for all those women who do!! You girls are strong!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Hopefully your IUI goes well!!

Well for me, my cycle is a funny one right now haha.. On Saturday I was 12 DPO and I tested and got a BFN...I was supposed to start Monday and I didn't and I haven't started today either! I am going to test again tomorrow morning and if BFN and no period by Friday I am going in for a blood test!


----------



## barbikins

esah said:


> Hi all - I was away over the weekend and am catching up on everyone's news (or lack thereof :( ) . Elle, I know what you mean, I'm so much less excited to start this IUI cycle than my first one. I went in for my CD 3 u/s today to check for no cysts. Last time I was so excited when they cleared me to get started. Now I'm like, whatever, here we go again, it probably won't work. I'm up to 150mg Clomid, start taking it tonight. I'm hoping that it's not too bad, it seems like a really high dose.
> Qwerty sorry about your tumeric mishap. I did the same thing earlier in TTC. I have a lot of back problems and I was looking for something other than ibuprofin to take and was taking turmeric until I googled it and realized it was bad for TTC. Even worse, back in our first 6 months of TTC I was taking a TON of Ibuprofin due to my back injury at my doctor's instructions - at times 4 pills at a time, several times a day- and only learned later it messes with ovulation etc. I still worry that that's what made me infertile somehow. So don't beat yourself up! We all make mistakes in this process... *SIGH*.
> 
> Whoever gets a BFP on this thread first, I'm going to run around my apartment doing a victory dance. I can't wait!

I feel the same as you - I went in for my Day 3 yesterday & I'm so over it. I'm not excited, I feel like a robot just going through the motions. Same as you - I realize it's not the answer to my problem. Or lack there of actually  LOL

We'll be cycle buddies!!! Yay for IUI#2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Looks like we're all sorta BLAH with our first failed IUI's.
I'm not excited about the 2nd IUI. I know for a fact now that it's not the be all answer to "unexplained infertility". I want to think positive. Because thinking negative isn't going to help our situations. We need to think positive & think "this is going to work this time".
Who's with me?! ?!
I need a few ladies for a pep-rally :) LOL
YAY IUI#2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

bettybee1 said:


> Aww hunni it's horrible when you close fried catch on all the time me an my 2 best friends all got pregnant together in April it was ace but then I mc at 6 weeks and they both have there lil baby boys now :( !!!! And am still not pregnnat :(

I know the feeling. When I lost my daughter, everyone around me was pregnant & about to pop or found out they were pregnant within months of me loosing my girl. And I sit here, still not pregnant. That was 1.5 years ago. 
It sucks hard.


----------



## bettybee1

:((((( I really cant imagine what you have being threw barbkins I really can't you must be a strong strong woman am telling you I would be in complete depression if I had gone threw your loss :( 


Love your PMA tho :D !!!!!! 1.5 years is a long time hunnie Fingerscrossed this is your month !!!! 
And if it's not which It will be defo get on the clomid !!!!!!!! I only fall pregnant on medicated cycles and I have nothing wrong with me !!!!! 


What day do you normally ovulate ?? X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I am so sorry to hear that, you are a strong woman and I know you will get prego soon!!! I will keep my FX and pray for you!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies. It wasn't easy at all. You have no choice but to be strong and carry on if you want to be a part of this world. And I did t want to feel the pain anymore. You do find a way to move forward eventually. 
I hope this will be it for me. And yes if this second IUI is a bust then I want to try Clomid. I have an appointment April 2nd. My hubby is coming too. The issue is that the chance for multiples is 10% & I know he is terrified of the odds. So I am not sure if he will say no to the risk.


----------



## qwerty310

I'm ready for round 2 already! I know I shouldn't think this didn't work but at 11dp IUI and with my little herbal action I am really feeling like nothing is happening.

I wrote to my doctor's office to see what the deal with my clomid is - if i get my period on friday i want to be able to start on day 3 again right away with clomid so need to make sure to get my hands on it at pharmacy.


----------



## bettybee1

Barbkins but that's only 10% off pregnancies do really in your iui it's like 1% becoz there's only 15-20% off the iui even working :) 

I wouldn't even worry about the thought of twins tbh becoz even on 50mg-100mg clomid many women only have 1 good follie !!! Xxx


----------



## Jlh1980

ElleT613 said:


> Jlh1980 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like everyone on here is going through iui so I wanted to join in and share my story. I'm 32 and my dh is 34 we've been ttc for 8 mo and we just failed our first iui :growlmad: We are in the "unexplained" category which to me is even more frustrating. Anyway going for the second Iui next week and could use some positive support sine my attitude is not where I would like to be :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Welcome JLH! You have found a good place on this thread:) Most of us just went through our first IUI and are either moving forward to our second or still in the TWW. Unfortunately we haven't had any BFP's which really seems crazy! Anyway we are here to support you and many of us know the frustrating diagnosis of "unexplained" infertility.
> 
> Are you on clomid or anything to go along with your IUI?Click to expand...




Not sure how to work everything on this site just yet ;) Yes I am on femara 7.5 mg and will go for my second IUI next week, but like everyone else I'm not optimistic because of the odds. Its so hard everyone says be positive, but then don't get to excited or don't be upset if it doesn't work........makes you feel like you are losing your mind! I'm thinking of moving straight to IVF after this one because we are paying out of pocket for everything. Its hard deciding, pay less for horrible odds or more for good odds?? 


DH 34
ME 32
unexplained fertility
TTC 1
Jan femara 5mg 2 follicules
Feb femara 7.5mg 2 follicules/9 mll sperm IUI BFN
March femara 7.5 mg .......


----------



## Amcolecchi

The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!


----------



## MandaC

I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. :cry: Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!

so sorry amcolechhi :( i was thinking about you this morning and wondering. it's hard when you don't feel like anything is different but it wasn't coming. you guys still gonna try au natural this month?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks qwerty!! Yes, I had all different symptoms so now who knows what I should feel anymore!! I can't do an IUI this cycle because of the money and then I am going out of town for work, so I have to wait till April!!! UUGGHH it's going to be a LONG month...we will try natural BUT I literally leave the day before I ovulate, so our chances are ridiculously slim! :(


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry for af hunnie what a bummer !!!!! Can't believe It's come I thought it might have being a late BFp:( sorry you cant move straight on too another iui either :( !!!! 

Mandc very sorry it hasn't grown at all !!! I have never being in that position :( so I could tell you any advice just lots of hugs)) !!!!!x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!

Sorry to hear hun. Hoping your April cycle it will happen. Am I the only one left in my 2ww?


----------



## bettybee1

^^^ think you are hunnie !! How many dpo r u ??? Xx


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!

I'm so sorry hun! That sucks. 
I hope you stick around & I wish you the best of luck on your next round. 
Are you going to do another round of IUI in 2 months?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Manda - sorry to hear about your follies - how are they doing today?
I haven't had that happen. I've done cycle monitoring only twice - this is my third time. My follicles have always grown as they should. So, does this mean you can't do your IUI or you're just not ready for Ovulation yet???

pnuts - looks like we'll be stalking you! STALKER!!!
When do you go for a blood test???


----------



## Amcolecchi

YES SOMEONE HAS TO HAVE A BFP this month haha!!


----------



## bettybee1

^^^^ they really do !!!! :( !!!! Bit giving me much hope for my IUI :( blah blah blah! Haha!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

When is your IUI Betty? Next weekend?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Also, Karena did you make this group? You should make a 2nd IUI group lol!


----------



## bettybee1

Am cd 9 today I have a scan on Friday too check follies it will probley be next week my clic don't do iui on weekends so if I ovulate the weekend I'll ave too wait till next cycle :( 

But this is my 1st month on 100mg clomid so I don't know when I will ov could be earlier or later hmmm !!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I'd be so mad!!! I would want them to do the IUI as soon as they know I will ovulate!! They would have to make you wait for next cycle? What about the money you spend on this cycle, you know?!


----------



## bettybee1

I don't have too pay the money till I get there ;D !! Thank god!! 

But yeah they only tol me on cd1 that thy don't do weekends but thing is of I get a pos opk on the Friday I'll go in for the iui that day if I get the pos opk on sat & sun I'll go in for it on the Monday am not waiting !!!! Lol !!! I normally ov 2days after pos opk so think I'll b okay !!! X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh that's good!!! FX that you ovulate on time and get the IUI done!!! Are you doing back to back IUI's?


----------



## bettybee1

No they don't do back too back ones just 1 which is crap aswell don't even know why am bothering with them !! Lol :/ 

Suppose it's abit off hope before ivf !! My hubby's sperm has a high count and motility but only 5% which isn't that bad really 
But as he's in the army we never get too have sex on ovulation and the times we have had Perfectly timed intercourse I have got preg.... There was only June where we did it over ovulation and I had bfn so that gives me abit off hope :/ x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya back to back IUI's are nice...We can't afford and IVF so that's not an option for us...it stinks that your husband is away so much, could they freeze some of his good sperm? My husband has 2% sperm abnormality but has god count and motility...oh that's good you did get prego! So do you currently have a child or did it end in an mc?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> ^^^ think you are hunnie !! How many dpo r u ??? Xx

I am 5dpiui


----------



## Sunflower5678

I am sorry amcolecchi. Fx April is your bfp month!


----------



## Sunflower5678

MandaC said:


> I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. :cry: Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??

That is so frustrating! I haven't experienced that bc my cycles r so short. Hopefully it will grow into a big fat follie:thumbup:!


----------



## Sunflower5678

Pnutsprincess said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear hun. Hoping your April cycle it will happen. Am I the only one left in my 2ww?Click to expand...

I am w/ya pnutprincess! I m 8dpiui today, how about u? These 2 weeks r dragging!!!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

I do have a 18month old :) but in dec 11 I had a mc at 6 weeks due too retained placenta from my dd------ in may I had a mc at 6weeks Don't know what was the cause I was in Spain for 5 weeks ....:( then in July I had a chemical I had extremly low prog levels then and in October I had a chemical extremly low prog again boo hoo :( 

Yeah am doing egg sharing ivf but if my screening bloods fail we will have too pay full price ! 

I'll be getting a loan too pay for ivf if that's the case !!!! Lol or save up !! Iam always saving anyway dont like spending my money on crap or clothes or ought !!! So I'll be able too save in no time !! Xx


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> Sorry to hear hun. Hoping your April cycle it will happen. Am I the only one left in my 2ww?

nope I'm still here. pretty doubtful, but supposed still in. 12d pIUI


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies....

Have my 2nd U/S tmrw... On monday I had 4 follies from 9-14mm... We shall see how the last couple days treated them. I'm excited!!


----------



## bettybee1

That's fab jazzy what cd are you ??? X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww congrats on the 18month old! It seems you have been through a lot!!! You should get your next baby very soon!! FX for you!!! My DH and I are trying for our first :) We would like 3 kids- 2 boys and 1 girl but now we will just be happy getting prego lol!!! May I ask how expensive IVF is for you guys? For us it's around $15,000....I don't think we can afford that, we have talked about adoption too, we aren't sure yet...we want to do no more than 5 iui's then go from there!



bettybee1 said:


> I do have a 18month old :) but in dec 11 I had a mc at 6 weeks due too retained placenta from my dd------ in may I had a mc at 6weeks Don't know what was the cause I was in Spain for 5 weeks ....:( then in July I had a chemical I had extremly low prog levels then and in October I had a chemical extremly low prog again boo hoo :(
> 
> Yeah am doing egg sharing ivf but if my screening bloods fail we will have too pay full price !
> 
> I'll be getting a loan too pay for ivf if that's the case !!!! Lol or save up !! Iam always saving anyway dont like spending my money on crap or clothes or ought !!! So I'll be able too save in no time !! Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy Jazzy!!! Everything seems to be going smoothly for you!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Ivf is about 6000 -7000 which works put the same as you in dollers estimatly !!! It's very expensive but if It means I have tol drive an older car or not go on expensive holiday then that's what I'll do :D I think it depends I know my auntie needed ivf and she didn't want too pay that amount off money she had a massive house and lots of expensive clothes instead but now she's 55 and lonely and her stuff means nothing too her she wish she had gone threw with it bless her I dont think ivf is out of the question for you hunnie I think I you saved up every month for so long even it took you 2-3 years you can still have. A shot !!! 

Also there is egg sharing in your country too !! I you donate your eggs you can be compensated $5000 :D !!! Look into it ;D as back up --- obvously that's might be out of the question you may feel upset too give away your eggs ... Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty-definitely a good idea! Yes I could see us doing and IVF. Maybe taking a year to save up and do it but you are right, I want a kid so badly, I would do it! OMG he egg sharing thing is awesome!! I definitely want to look into that especially if we do have to get an IVF!!! I'm happy you told me your story and your aunts. It makes me look into the positive and seeing than an IVF isn't totally out of the question!!! Do you want a boy or a girl!? :)


----------



## bettybee1

No I think of you want something don't give up on it !!! :D becoz my auntie is even on anti depressants now feel for her I really do when I was pregnant with lillah she was really horrible too me the whole 9moths but think its becoz I was only 18 !!!! But she didn't know I was actually trying from being 17 !!! :/ lol and I had 3 mcs before so lillah was very wanted as soon as I told her everything she was automatically nicer too me :) and her job shes a police officer so always see teenage mums leaving there kids and neglecting them etc.... 

Never give up on dreams as you will get their one day :D !!!! If I couldn't get a loan I would save up for 5 years if I had too :) 


Am not bothered on sex just want a healthy bean!!!! I want 6 children but don't think that will happen as the treatment will be too expensive getting them haha !!! X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww I feel bad for your auntie!! I am glad she was nicer to you knowing you were trying! Yes, we have lots of teenage moms who do that here too! My brother (when he was 18) got his gf pregnant and they have a child and she is so awesome, I just love her! But it was hard for them because they are not married and lots of people looked down on them for being young, but my niece now is 3 and she is healthy and my brother takes great care of her!! And yes, I think I just get a little depressed from trying forever and seeing that BFN, so it's nice to here positive words from someone else who has been trying for so long as well!! 

Haha but you are still young! 6 kids could happen!! You can get 4 in the next pregnancy with and IVF!!! LOL I am 25, turning 26 this June and I wanted 3-4 kids by 30 but I am not sure that is going to happen lol..I would need to get a move on!! Hahaha I am hoping for twins! I would love twin boys then a girl but now I just want a baby regardless of sex!! :) I am not doing an IUI this month, I am going out of town for work. I know you are getting yours next week, hopefully, right?!? I keep my FX for you!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sunflower5678 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> The witch showed up today!!!! And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear hun. Hoping your April cycle it will happen. Am I the only one left in my 2ww?Click to expand...
> 
> I am w/ya pnutprincess! I m 8dpiui today, how about u? These 2 weeks r dragging!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Today I am 6dpo and 6 days after IUI


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear hun. Hoping your April cycle it will happen. Am I the only one left in my 2ww?
> 
> nope I'm still here. pretty doubtful, but supposed still in. 12d pIUIClick to expand...

Your 2ww is almost done! I am only 6d pIUI


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy pnut!!! When will you test?!!? FX for you!!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hi Manda - sorry to hear about your follies - how are they doing today?
> I haven't had that happen. I've done cycle monitoring only twice - this is my third time. My follicles have always grown as they should. So, does this mean you can't do your IUI or you're just not ready for Ovulation yet???
> 
> pnuts - looks like we'll be stalking you! STALKER!!!
> When do you go for a blood test???

Good Morning:)
They are still going forward and upping my meds again and again to find my right dose I guess. They won't cancel now cause I am in to far and spent to much money...lol I am guessing when I get to the point that I can't take anymore meds that will be when but I am not sure when that would be. I am hoping when I got back tomorrow they will have gone a little bit:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayyy pnut!!! When will you test?!!? FX for you!!!!

Tomorrow I have blood work to check my progesterone level and next friday I have the pregnancy test blood work.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Manda - sorry to hear about your follies - how are they doing today?
> I haven't had that happen. I've done cycle monitoring only twice - this is my third time. My follicles have always grown as they should. So, does this mean you can't do your IUI or you're just not ready for Ovulation yet???
> 
> pnuts - looks like we'll be stalking you! STALKER!!!
> When do you go for a blood test???
> 
> Good Morning:)
> They are still going forward and upping my meds again and again to find my right dose I guess. They won't cancel now cause I am in to far and spent to much money...lol I am guessing when I get to the point that I can't take anymore meds that will be when but I am not sure when that would be. I am hoping when I got back tomorrow they will have gone a little bit:)Click to expand...



Hey Manda,
I love the names you have for your 2 girls. Beautiful and you don't hear it much


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Manda - sorry to hear about your follies - how are they doing today?
> I haven't had that happen. I've done cycle monitoring only twice - this is my third time. My follicles have always grown as they should. So, does this mean you can't do your IUI or you're just not ready for Ovulation yet???
> 
> pnuts - looks like we'll be stalking you! STALKER!!!
> When do you go for a blood test???
> 
> Good Morning:)
> They are still going forward and upping my meds again and again to find my right dose I guess. They won't cancel now cause I am in to far and spent to much money...lol I am guessing when I get to the point that I can't take anymore meds that will be when but I am not sure when that would be. I am hoping when I got back tomorrow they will have gone a little bit:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Manda,
> I love the names you have for your 2 girls. Beautiful and you don't hear it muchClick to expand...

Oh thank you:flower: We like the names you don't hear to often and boys names that can be used as girl names too:)


----------



## bettybee1

Awww am sure you next one will work fxxx yeah will be getting it soon !!! Lol I just don't know wen I'll get my lh surge am having no trigger so I have too wait haha!!!

If you dont mind me asking how long have you being trying ?? 


Also when you went for your iui I know on your sig it says 32million good ..... My hubby has only 5% morph so do they chuck the other 95% :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Awww am sure you next one will work fxxx yeah will be getting it soon !!! Lol I just don't know wen I'll get my lh surge am having no trigger so I have too wait haha!!!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how long have you being trying ??
> 
> 
> Also when you went for your iui I know on your sig it says 32million good ..... My hubby has only 5% morph so do they chuck the other 95% :(

Betty~ I believe you are talking to Amcolecchi, however I can give you some information. My husband as well as Amcolecchi's has only 2% morph. When you go for your IUI they have your DH give a sperm sample and they wash it and collect all the good sperm. some clinics do 2 IUIs back to back, my clinic does not. I only had an IUI on the 1st of March and after my DH sperm was washed they collected 25 million good sperm. My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years now. the 2 year anniversary was Feb 28.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Manda - sorry to hear about your follies - how are they doing today?
> I haven't had that happen. I've done cycle monitoring only twice - this is my third time. My follicles have always grown as they should. So, does this mean you can't do your IUI or you're just not ready for Ovulation yet???
> 
> pnuts - looks like we'll be stalking you! STALKER!!!
> When do you go for a blood test???
> 
> Good Morning:)
> They are still going forward and upping my meds again and again to find my right dose I guess. They won't cancel now cause I am in to far and spent to much money...lol I am guessing when I get to the point that I can't take anymore meds that will be when but I am not sure when that would be. I am hoping when I got back tomorrow they will have gone a little bit:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Manda,
> I love the names you have for your 2 girls. Beautiful and you don't hear it muchClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you:flower: We like the names you don't hear to often and boys names that can be used as girl names too:)Click to expand...

That makes it easier on you all. My DH and I pick names based on our family members names.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie :) Urghhh am still a tad confuzed tho my hubby has 120million count at his last SA & 5% normal forms so if I count 95% out off there that only leaves 6million :( !! So I'll only be have an iui with 6million??:( !!! And if his count is lower ill have less is this how it works ??!x


----------



## Amcolecchi

To be honest I am not sure. My husband has good count and motility but his morphology was only 2%!! BUT when we did our IUI we did it back to back and they got 15 million good sperm the first time and 17 million good the next day! I didn't ask him count though! They should tell you when you go for your IUI how much good sperm they are injecting! If not, definitely ask!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Also, Karena did you make this group? You should make a 2nd IUI group lol!

It was I that started it :)


----------



## barbikins

Betty, my doctor said they look for 2 Million to do an IUI & so anything over that is exceeding their requirement. I hope that helps?!

My husband had 98% motility & started with 276 Million before wash. And, I didnt get pregnant. So a lot of it has to do with quality of sperm once it hits the egg. It's just not strait forward unfortunately :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Also, Karena did you make this group? You should make a 2nd IUI group lol!
> 
> It was I that started it :)Click to expand...

I have a feeling I will be going on a second round too. I don't know though. I don't want to get my hopes up because the first IUI hardly ever gets BFP


----------



## barbikins

pnuts, its too early for you to feel this way! stay positive!!! XO

The average is 3 cycles yes so lets hope we all get it within 3 :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-are you going to start a second one? I will join it, even though I wont be getting a second one till April, but I want to see how you ladies do!!

Pnut-stay positive, you are so early!!! We need at least one BFP in this group, so it's got to be you!! lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you! I hope so


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-are you going to start a second one? I will join it, even though I wont be getting a second one till April, but I want to see how you ladies do!!
> 
> Pnut-stay positive, you are so early!!! We need at least one BFP in this group, so it's got to be you!! lol

Let me know if you start another. I feel like we are all kinda on the same track for gng into number 2 if number 1 doesn't work. 

Just talked to my doc office. I have three refills of the clomid and trigger shot so I can just go get it at the pharmacy if AF comes this weekend. I'm testing tomorrow day 14 piui. Doc said to test 16 days post so I guess official pee test will be on Sunday.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Or we can just change the name of this one to 2nd IUI. LOL.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-haha good idea!! Can we keep this around for April too, that's when my 2nd IUI will be hahaha!


----------



## barbikins

There - I think I sorta changed it?! See my Title :)

I am going for my second IUI this month, yes. I went in for my Day 3 on this past Monday & back for Cycle Monitoring on this upcoming Monday for CD10. I think I will be doing IUI the weekend after. So some where between the 16th & 18th based on last cycle.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All,

Just an update that my IUI that was scheduled for tomorrow got canceled for this cycle :( 

This time around they had switched me off clomid to femara and femara did not make my follicles grow like clomid did. I was taking 5mg per day of femara. Just the 50mg of clomid gave me 2 full size follies--- and femara I have a few small ones that barely grew from this past Monday to today. I just feel so defeated.


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just an update that my IUI that was scheduled for tomorrow got canceled for this cycle :(
> 
> This time around they had switched me off clomid to femara and femara did not make my follicles grow like clomid did. I was taking 5mg per day of femara. Just the 50mg of clomid gave me 2 full size follies--- and femara I have a few small ones that barely grew from this past Monday to today. I just feel so defeated.

I am sooo sooo sorry, that is so devastating to be hopeful for your second cycle and have it canceled, I can't imagine...I would be so upset :shrug:

Why did they take you off of clomid if it worked? So what happens now, they can supplement with injections? I know for me, clomid didn't make mine grow that much so then they put me on menopur that helped them grow...

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

So sorry Elle :( that really sucks.

Barbykins how are you feeling on clomid? You doing ok with it?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> There - I think I sorta changed it?! See my Title :)
> 
> I am going for my second IUI this month, yes. I went in for my Day 3 on this past Monday & back for Cycle Monitoring on this upcoming Monday for CD10. I think I will be doing IUI the weekend after. So some where between the 16th & 18th based on last cycle.

LOL This works! I am still on my first IUI, but I will follow you guys. Hopefully my first IUI will be the only IUI I have to have.


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just an update that my IUI that was scheduled for tomorrow got canceled for this cycle :(
> 
> This time around they had switched me off clomid to femara and femara did not make my follicles grow like clomid did. I was taking 5mg per day of femara. Just the 50mg of clomid gave me 2 full size follies--- and femara I have a few small ones that barely grew from this past Monday to today. I just feel so defeated.
> 
> I am sooo sooo sorry, that is so devastating to be hopeful for your second cycle and have it canceled, I can't imagine...I would be so upset :shrug:
> 
> Why did they take you off of clomid if it worked? So what happens now, they can supplement with injections? I know for me, clomid didn't make mine grow that much so then they put me on menopur that helped them grow...
> 
> I am so sorry hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much.. just gotta move on I guess..

So my RE only likes to give \ a total of 6-10 cycles of clomid in a lifetime. I had done 2 before I went to the RE with my GYN so my first IUI was my 3rd clomid cycle. It did make my lining thin out but was able to take estrogen to thicken it before the IUI. Anyway, I guess they just wanted to try something else for this second round... I'll go back on Monday to talk with them.

So tell me about menopur... that is an injection, right? How is it going for you? I think I will tell them I dont' even want to try femara again even with an upped dose-- I rather do clomid again or go to injections..


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just an update that my IUI that was scheduled for tomorrow got canceled for this cycle :(
> 
> This time around they had switched me off clomid to femara and femara did not make my follicles grow like clomid did. I was taking 5mg per day of femara. Just the 50mg of clomid gave me 2 full size follies--- and femara I have a few small ones that barely grew from this past Monday to today. I just feel so defeated.
> 
> I am sooo sooo sorry, that is so devastating to be hopeful for your second cycle and have it canceled, I can't imagine...I would be so upset :shrug:
> 
> Why did they take you off of clomid if it worked? So what happens now, they can supplement with injections? I know for me, clomid didn't make mine grow that much so then they put me on menopur that helped them grow...
> 
> I am so sorry hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much.. just gotta move on I guess..
> 
> So my RE only likes to give \ a total of 6-10 cycles of clomid in a lifetime. I had done 2 before I went to the RE with my GYN so my first IUI was my 3rd clomid cycle. It did make my lining thin out but was able to take estrogen to thicken it before the IUI. Anyway, I guess they just wanted to try something else for this second round... I'll go back on Monday to talk with them.
> 
> So tell me about menopur... that is an injection, right? How is it going for you? I think I will tell them I dont' even want to try femara again even with an upped dose-- I rather do clomid again or go to injections..Click to expand...

Ugh, so upsetting! So last cycle I did clomid cd 3-7, went in on d11 and there really wasn't anything going on. So they said we are going to put you on menopur which helps quality (versus quantity) of the follicles/eggs. Once I went on the menopur injections (75iu) I went back a few days later and had 3-4 that magically started growing! so I went back again a couple days later and they were all growing again...which was now too many for me as they will only let me have 2 max, so they cut my menopur in half for 2 nights and then I went back and had one mature follicle and one almost mature and they told me to trigger. So it took a lot longer, but we got where we wanted to be. it is an injection, I took it in my belly! I wonder if you could call them and ask if you can start menopur now to see if anything grows...I mean I feel like its worth a shot? And I agree with you, you don't ever want to have to cancel a cycle again so I would tell them no more femara and only clomid, or go all injections. This cycle I am going all injections as long as I get the okay tomorrow on my 3 day testing, but only bc clomid makes my heart rate go crazy lol I have heard that doing all injectables is a good way to go, but who knows!


----------



## qwerty310

AF came this morning. I was literally peeing in a cup to test and then I wiped and saw the blood. 

I somehow feel better because I knew I wasn't pg so now I can start up again.


----------



## ElleT613

qwerty310 said:


> AF came this morning. I was literally peeing in a cup to test and then I wiped and saw the blood.
> 
> I somehow feel better because I knew I wasn't pg so now I can start up again.

Ugh so to hear that. But yes- at least now you are already moving forward to your next cycle to get your BFP!


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just an update that my IUI that was scheduled for tomorrow got canceled for this cycle :(
> 
> This time around they had switched me off clomid to femara and femara did not make my follicles grow like clomid did. I was taking 5mg per day of femara. Just the 50mg of clomid gave me 2 full size follies--- and femara I have a few small ones that barely grew from this past Monday to today. I just feel so defeated.
> 
> I am sooo sooo sorry, that is so devastating to be hopeful for your second cycle and have it canceled, I can't imagine...I would be so upset :shrug:
> 
> Why did they take you off of clomid if it worked? So what happens now, they can supplement with injections? I know for me, clomid didn't make mine grow that much so then they put me on menopur that helped them grow...
> 
> I am so sorry hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much.. just gotta move on I guess..
> 
> So my RE only likes to give \ a total of 6-10 cycles of clomid in a lifetime. I had done 2 before I went to the RE with my GYN so my first IUI was my 3rd clomid cycle. It did make my lining thin out but was able to take estrogen to thicken it before the IUI. Anyway, I guess they just wanted to try something else for this second round... I'll go back on Monday to talk with them.
> 
> So tell me about menopur... that is an injection, right? How is it going for you? I think I will tell them I dont' even want to try femara again even with an upped dose-- I rather do clomid again or go to injections..Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, so upsetting! So last cycle I did clomid cd 3-7, went in on d11 and there really wasn't anything going on. So they said we are going to put you on menopur which helps quality (versus quantity) of the follicles/eggs. Once I went on the menopur injections (75iu) I went back a few days later and had 3-4 that magically started growing! so I went back again a couple days later and they were all growing again...which was now too many for me as they will only let me have 2 max, so they cut my menopur in half for 2 nights and then I went back and had one mature follicle and one almost mature and they told me to trigger. So it took a lot longer, but we got where we wanted to be. it is an injection, I took it in my belly! I wonder if you could call them and ask if you can start menopur now to see if anything grows...I mean I feel like its worth a shot? And I agree with you, you don't ever want to have to cancel a cycle again so I would tell them no more femara and only clomid, or go all injections. This cycle I am going all injections as long as I get the okay tomorrow on my 3 day testing, but only bc clomid makes my heart rate go crazy lol I have heard that doing all injectables is a good way to go, but who knows!Click to expand...

This is great information, thank you so much!! Okay, so your last cycle when you first took menopur when you realized clomid wasn't doing much-- what CD did you take the menopur? I am CD 15 today-- I wonder if it's too late. I am going to call them though!


That is exciting you are doing all injections-- that is how one of my best friends got their BFP with their IUI!


----------



## JazzyFresh

OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....

So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that. 

Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


----------



## barbikins

Jazzy - that's so odd eh? So if you were CD10 on Monday then you're CD14 today & yesterday you were ready to ovulate at CD13? IS that normally when you ovulate?! I'd say nothing wrong with doing the blind IUI...if the egg hasn't been released then you're still good & you know the swimmers are deposited right where they have to be so no lost time on them trying to find their way! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! XO


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Trying to keep up here but forgive me if I'm a bit MIA - I'm not on any meds so I don't have much to contribute to the discussion of meds. At least not yet.

qwerty - I'm sorry the witch showed! BALLS! I know how you feel though - when AF arrives I have this sense of relief only because I'm not wondering anymore. I can't wait to be out of this TTC shit.
And, I'm not on Clomid this cycle. My doctor said she wants me to do another natural cycle. I have a followup appointment with her April 2nd if this IUI fails to discuss Clomid for cycle #3. She will go over risks & side effects & I will have to discuss with my husband too. 

Elle - I'm so sorry to hear your IUI has been canceled. That's so disheartening. Do you not ovulate on your own? Can you still 'try' this cycle or there's no point?

pnuts - I wish you luck! I hope you get your bfp!!! Are you testing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.

Wow congrats on starting the 2ww. I hope this is your round. That would kind of frustrate me for sure.


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Jazzy - that's so odd eh? So if you were CD10 on Monday then you're CD14 today & yesterday you were ready to ovulate at CD13? IS that normally when you ovulate?! I'd say nothing wrong with doing the blind IUI...if the egg hasn't been released then you're still good & you know the swimmers are deposited right where they have to be so no lost time on them trying to find their way! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! XO

I would normally ovulate at about CD14-15. So just a little early. They think that I ovulated 2 eggs and that this 3rd will drop. I am older with decreased #'s in sperm with the DH, so they want increased odds for me. I am hoping that this one is what is meant to me. The nurse was really cute, she was like medicine can do all it can do, but it looks like maybe God stepped in and it will be BFP in 2 weeks. Super cute!! :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! Trying to keep up here but forgive me if I'm a bit MIA - I'm not on any meds so I don't have much to contribute to the discussion of meds. At least not yet.
> 
> qwerty - I'm sorry the witch showed! BALLS! I know how you feel though - when AF arrives I have this sense of relief only because I'm not wondering anymore. I can't wait to be out of this TTC shit.
> And, I'm not on Clomid this cycle. My doctor said she wants me to do another natural cycle. I have a followup appointment with her April 2nd if this IUI fails to discuss Clomid for cycle #3. She will go over risks & side effects & I will have to discuss with my husband too.
> 
> Elle - I'm so sorry to hear your IUI has been canceled. That's so disheartening. Do you not ovulate on your own? Can you still 'try' this cycle or there's no point?
> 
> pnuts - I wish you luck! I hope you get your bfp!!! Are you testing?




I just had a blood test done this morning to see how high my progesterone is. I have another blood test next friday to see if I am pregnant. I might test next thursday, but I am not sure. I feel like i should wait to hear from them. I have been having cramps on and off though.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy - that's so odd eh? So if you were CD10 on Monday then you're CD14 today & yesterday you were ready to ovulate at CD13? IS that normally when you ovulate?! I'd say nothing wrong with doing the blind IUI...if the egg hasn't been released then you're still good & you know the swimmers are deposited right where they have to be so no lost time on them trying to find their way! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! XO
> 
> I would normally ovulate at about CD14-15. So just a little early. They think that I ovulated 2 eggs and that this 3rd will drop. I am older with decreased #'s in sperm with the DH, so they want increased odds for me. I am hoping that this one is what is meant to me. The nurse was really cute, she was like medicine can do all it can do, but it looks like maybe God stepped in and it will be BFP in 2 weeks. Super cute!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck Jazzy! Praying this is your time!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I just had a blood test done this morning to see how high my progesterone is. I have another blood test next friday to see if I am pregnant. I might test next thursday, but I am not sure. I feel like i should wait to hear from them. I have been having cramps on and off though.[/QUOTE]

Very cool, girlie! Your progesterone test will confirm that you ovulated and if it is high enough to support a pregnancy. I am praying for you!!!! We need at least one girl to have a BFP on her first round!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> I just had a blood test done this morning to see how high my progesterone is. I have another blood test next friday to see if I am pregnant. I might test next thursday, but I am not sure. I feel like i should wait to hear from them. I have been having cramps on and off though.

Very cool, girlie! Your progesterone test will confirm that you ovulated and if it is high enough to support a pregnancy. I am praying for you!!!! We need at least one girl to have a BFP on her first round!!!!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I can't tell you how I just want to lay on the couch with my puppies and watch the whole Twilight Saga. I have dishes to do though. Hubby and I have been so busy being sick and he has been working that we are piled up in dishes. I am hoping this will be our round. My DH turns 30 March 27 and I want it to be his birthday gift. He would be so happy, we both would be.


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.

Jazzy this is so frustrating. Good for you for going ahead and trying to make the best of it. Maybe your DH had lots of adrenaline angry sperms that will be SUPER powerful and get up in that egg for you.

Question: if you ovulated before, and the egg was released, wouldn't it still be fine because it would take some time to meet up with sperm in uterus anyway? I guess egg only lives for 24h...


----------



## barbikins

Pnutsprincess said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Trying to keep up here but forgive me if I'm a bit MIA - I'm not on any meds so I don't have much to contribute to the discussion of meds. At least not yet.
> 
> qwerty - I'm sorry the witch showed! BALLS! I know how you feel though - when AF arrives I have this sense of relief only because I'm not wondering anymore. I can't wait to be out of this TTC shit.
> And, I'm not on Clomid this cycle. My doctor said she wants me to do another natural cycle. I have a followup appointment with her April 2nd if this IUI fails to discuss Clomid for cycle #3. She will go over risks & side effects & I will have to discuss with my husband too.
> 
> Elle - I'm so sorry to hear your IUI has been canceled. That's so disheartening. Do you not ovulate on your own? Can you still 'try' this cycle or there's no point?
> 
> pnuts - I wish you luck! I hope you get your bfp!!! Are you testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a blood test done this morning to see how high my progesterone is. I have another blood test next friday to see if I am pregnant. I might test next thursday, but I am not sure. I feel like i should wait to hear from them. I have been having cramps on and off though.Click to expand...

I'm curious to hear your progesterone results. My clinic doesn't do this mid way test. Just preggo test. Good luck! XO


----------



## barbikins

pnut, my bday is on the 28th :)
i was hoping for a result for my birthday too but it looks like it would be a few days too early. :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

qwerty310 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.
> 
> Jazzy this is so frustrating. Good for you for going ahead and trying to make the best of it. Maybe your DH had lots of adrenaline angry sperms that will be SUPER powerful and get up in that egg for you.
> 
> Question: if you ovulated before, and the egg was released, wouldn't it still be fine because it would take some time to meet up with sperm in uterus anyway? I guess egg only lives for 24h...Click to expand...

Thanks, Qwerty :hugs: Laughing..... I am going to tell my DH that. He will probably be like hells yeah!!! Go spermies go!!!! :happydance: lol!!!

IF I ovulated with 24hrs of those spermies getting in there, then I still have a shot. The nurse is estimating that I was ovulating yesterday. So, she thinks we have a chance still at this cycle. She even thought that the remaining 17mm might actually drop as well still.


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, Jazzy! Will you go in for an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the second egg drops?


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Good luck, Jazzy! Will you go in for an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the second egg drops?

They didn't offer that... The nurse seemed to think that I was "in the running" with what had already dropped and that this last one would be a bonus I think. I am just going to roll with it. 

HOWEVER, since I didn't trigger, I WILL be doing HPT this time!!! 

BTW All - my DH calls our support chat group on here "The Future Pregos of America"! lol.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Jazzy! Will you go in for an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the second egg drops?
> 
> They didn't offer that... The nurse seemed to think that I was "in the running" with what had already dropped and that this last one would be a bonus I think. I am just going to roll with it.
> 
> HOWEVER, since I didn't trigger, I WILL be doing HPT this time!!!
> 
> BTW All - my DH calls our support chat group on here "The Future Pregos of America"! lol.Click to expand...

OMG I love that, your DH is awesome!!! I am gonna tell my DH about that haha


----------



## Sunflower5678

Jazzy- that is soooo frustrating. I would b pissed! But, maybe it will work out and this will be your month! Good luck!!!

Alright guys, I have some questions. I just got my period today...10 dpiui ..again! Ugh! So, my Obgyn suggested I go see an RE for further treatment. (After 3 failed iui's with my Obgyn) 

Yesterday, I had my consultation with the RE. He wanted to do Femara and menapur instead of clomid. He also said his procedure for "cleaning sperm" is very different than an ongyns. He wants me to do another HSG. He has to do another sperm analysis to see if cryo is even possible. B/c this is my last cycle my husband is home for a couple of months. I was hoping to start immediately, then use the frozen stuff when he is gone. Does anyone use those drugs? Any s/e? Does anyone use frozen sperm? Anyone do drugs, hsg and iui in the same cycle? 
Also, my husbands last SA results are:count 3275000, progressive motility 21%, rapid progression11%, morph 67% (excessive vacuoles, amorphous heads, rounded head) how bad is this? 
Thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## qwerty310

Sunflower5678 said:


> Jazzy- that is soooo frustrating. I would b pissed! But, maybe it will work out and this will be your month! Good luck!!!
> 
> Alright guys, I have some questions. I just got my period today...10 dpiui ..again! Ugh! So, my Obgyn suggested I go see an RE for further treatment. (After 3 failed iui's with my Obgyn)
> 
> Yesterday, I had my consultation with the RE. He wanted to do Femara and menapur instead of clomid. He also said his procedure for "cleaning sperm" is very different than an ongyns. He wants me to do another HSG. He has to do another sperm analysis to see if cryo is even possible. B/c this is my last cycle my husband is home for a couple of months. I was hoping to start immediately, then use the frozen stuff when he is gone. Does anyone use those drugs? Any s/e? Does anyone use frozen sperm? Anyone do drugs, hsg and iui in the same cycle?
> Also, my husbands last SA results are:count 3275000, progressive motility 21%, rapid progression11%, morph 67% (excessive vacuoles, amorphous heads, rounded head) how bad is this?
> Thanks for your advice in advance!

We will be on the same timeline sunflower(I just got AF today too) I'm sorry your last IUI didn't work out.

I don't think I can help with a lot of your questions but I know when I went for the HSG the technician there said that we should try extra hard that month because it clears the tubes out and a lot of women get pg right away after or the cycle after that.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I got my test results. They said I have to at least have a 10, well I had a 26.2! I am hoping this is my month!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I got my test results. They said I have to at least have a 10, well I had a 26.2! I am hoping this is my month!

Wonderful! Enough that you should be able to support a pregnancy!! Now here is to a BFP!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I sure hope so Jazzy. I don't know if I can handle that trigger shot again


----------



## barbikins

Yay pnuts! I do get tested to confirm ovulation so I will take your numbers as a guide if I get a high score or not :) good luck!


----------



## barbikins

My progesterone was at 9 after O last cycle. Not high. But I was told that was good.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Everyone,
How are you all feeling? I have gas pains I suppose.


----------



## bettybee1

9 seems quite low barbkins ?!!! I wounnt off thought that's enough too support a pregnancy my drs like too see 15 + x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> 9 seems quite low barbkins ?!!! I wounnt off thought that's enough too support a pregnancy my drs like too see 15 + x

9 seems low, my doctor said they like to see at least 10, but I am at 26.2 which is good.


----------



## bettybee1

Maybe you need some progestrone suppositories after ovulation barbkins ?? X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well ladies,
I think I am going to relax for a few hours and watch some of the twilight saga movies.


----------



## bettybee1

Oooo love twilight lol :D haven't seen the last one yet ;( haha!!! Waiting for it too come out on DVD :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I dunno ladies I was to.d by the doctor that my progesterone levels are fine. 
I will discuss the levels when I go back for cycle monitoring. The doctor didn't prescribe progesterone suppositories. You guys have me concerned now :(


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry for concerning you :( ....... It's probley fine but seems very borderline mine is borderline classes as normal too docs but my fs put me on progestrone supp with dd after ov and she's 18months!!!! .... Every other Time I've got preg I've had an early mc ... More than likely due too low progestrone levels you may just need a boost hun :) just demand you want some for after iui !!! Since your paying for it !!! X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> Oooo love twilight lol :D haven't seen the last one yet ;( haha!!! Waiting for it too come out on DVD :) xxx

Here in the states it is out on DVD


----------



## barbikins

I looked online and it seems 9 for right after ovulation is ok. Medicated cycles should be 15+. I've had my progesterone tested twice a week after O & both times came back good results. I'm not too worried. I am sure the clinic would have given me suppositories if it wasn't good enough.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah it is fine too confirm ovulation but if it doesn't happen this cycle next one I'd get on them for clomid & prog for a boost ;) xxz



It's not fair haha !! America has stuff like 1year before us lol !!! I'd watch it online but there always crap quality lol :/ x


----------



## barbikins

I will look into Clomid for our third IUI if this cycle fails for sure.


----------



## bettybee1

What cycle day r you on now hunnie web do get your next iui ? Xx


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> How are you all feeling? I have gas pains I suppose.

I hope those gas pains are implantation! I kept tricking myself @ 10 dpIUI that anything was implantation happening lol. good luck these last few days!

I'm feeling good. Started clomid again this morning. Enjoying some earl grey tea in a time where I feel safe having a little caffeine and a beer last night working out in our yard. Excited.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> How are you all feeling? I have gas pains I suppose.
> 
> I hope those gas pains are implantation! I kept tricking myself @ 10 dpIUI that anything was implantation happening lol. good luck these last few days!
> 
> I'm feeling good. Started clomid again this morning. Enjoying some earl grey tea in a time where I feel safe having a little caffeine and a beer last night working out in our yard. Excited.Click to expand...


I am a little concerned, DH and I BD for fun last night and after, I was so cramped up. I don't know if my uterus and ovaries are just mad at me for what they have been through or what. I am praying it is not period cramps. I am scared if I get AF it will be really heavy because everything that had been done to my body.


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> I am a little concerned, DH and I BD for fun last night and after, I was so cramped up. I don't know if my uterus and ovaries are just mad at me for what they have been through or what. I am praying it is not period cramps. I am scared if I get AF it will be really heavy because everything that had been done to my body.

I don't know about other ladies on here who were on clomid and the HCG shot - but my period so far has been pretty normal. Also I definitely didn't have more cramping than usual (and I don't usually ovulate on my own so I thought I might have a heavier period with the drugs).

I totally understand the feeling that your lady parts are angry at you - but try to stay positive and relaxed as much as you can even though it's so hard right now. I think it's great that you guys are still BDing.


----------



## ElleT613

Sunflower5678 said:


> Jazzy- that is soooo frustrating. I would b pissed! But, maybe it will work out and this will be your month! Good luck!!!
> 
> Alright guys, I have some questions. I just got my period today...10 dpiui ..again! Ugh! So, my Obgyn suggested I go see an RE for further treatment. (After 3 failed iui's with my Obgyn)
> 
> Yesterday, I had my consultation with the RE. He wanted to do Femara and menapur instead of clomid. He also said his procedure for "cleaning sperm" is very different than an ongyns. He wants me to do another HSG. He has to do another sperm analysis to see if cryo is even possible. B/c this is my last cycle my husband is home for a couple of months. I was hoping to start immediately, then use the frozen stuff when he is gone. Does anyone use those drugs? Any s/e? Does anyone use frozen sperm? Anyone do drugs, hsg and iui in the same cycle?
> Also, my husbands last SA results are:count 3275000, progressive motility 21%, rapid progression11%, morph 67% (excessive vacuoles, amorphous heads, rounded head) how bad is this?
> Thanks for your advice in advance!

Hi Sunflower!! Sorry you have to move onto an RE but hopefully they will get you preggers real quick;)

I can answer part of your question... my first IUI I was on clomid, and had an HSG in the beginning of my cycle. I had two full size follies but annoyingly still got a BFN.

This cycle they switched me off clomid to femara and my IUI was cancelled.. I didn't respond to the femara. ugh. That doesn't mean femara wont' work for you-- it just didn't work for me.

Anyway, good luck to you! FX


----------



## barbikins

qwerty - This cycle having the HCG shot, I got my period a couple days later than due & I had no cramps or spotting or anythign until AF came on full flow. Which is unusual for me. 
Not sure if its coincidental or due to the shot.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I was the same way! I got the HCG shot for the first time too and my period came with no symptoms. I usually have heavy cramps and boobs sore but none of that. My period was on time though. I am a 30-32 day cycle and it came on the 30...which makes me think they did the IUI too early..I mean I did the IUI Saturday and Sunday and according to my chart I ovulated Tuesday...I wish I could of done the IUI Sunday and Monday so it was closer to ovulation day, you know?


----------



## barbikins

If you got the shot you would have Ovulated probably 12-24 hours after.
I got the shot on the morning of Feb 13th & next day on the 14th they confirmed that I ovulated some time that night. I don't think you would have ovulated 3 days later. By chart do you mean you're temping?
When you went for your second IUI did they not confirm if you ovulated yet or not?

We didn't BD at all during that week except the day after the last IUI. My husband basically was like 'if you get pregnant this month can we at least have sex so you don't get knocked up without any intercourse?' haha
he finds it all a bit weird....I get it.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh really? They did say it would be about 12-24 hours later ...no, I do not temp but I do keep a calendar for each month on my phone...Then why was I 2 days "late" like if I ovulated 24 hours later I should have had my period 2 days sooner....hmmmm stupid girl problems hahaha

HAHAHA your husband is funny!! We did BD 3 days before the IUI and the day after just in case...but it didn't work lol...we can't do it this month because I will be out of town soon and we wanted to save money. So I am excited to see my DH's numbers in April!! He got a new job and away from heat and chemicals, so we are hoping that helps!!! When is your IUI this month?


----------



## barbikins

Yep my husband wants to maybe believe that he was the reason for the pregnancy & not some catheter? LOL
What ever...but I sorta get it too. I would love to naturally conceive but doesn't look like the odds are in our favor. Or more like, I don't want to wait 1.5 years to 2 years for conception.

I got a call from the clinic to tell me that my estrogen is 413 & I have a follicle in my left ovary measuring 1.7cm (17mm) which means I think I'm going to ovulate early - as in Wed/Thurs for IUI? Nothing confirmed but I think I'll be hearing about it after tomorrow's appointment. Last month, I was at 1.6cm on CD12 - so I'm way ahead of the game this time around. And I'm not complaining! So I am prepared for Wed/Thurs IUI - if I'm guessing right. Which would be cool b/c my hubby's birthday is Wednesday. But that also means I could find out on my birthday (28th) that I'm not pregnant :( And then I can be miserable all Easter weekend if this IUI doesn't pan out. Fak. 
Anyway - I ought to stay positive but it's so hard after a failed IUI.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww this might be a great thing!! You can conceive on his birthday and see the positive on your birthday!!! OOOO I will pray and keep my FX for you!!!!! So may I ask who has the infertility? With us, I am okay, I did the HSG test, they have checked my ovaries, bloodwork and I am fine. But my husband has 2% sperm morphology, which is EXTREMELY low! His count is good and his motility is okay. So he told us we have a 2% chance conceiving naturally on our own!! Therefore, we do IUI he said 50% chance and IVF 90% chance...so we are going to do 5 IUI's before we do an IVF...IVF's are just so expensive we aren't even sure we will do that!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Barbikins ~ 

Awww.... but you are using his sperm and not donor though right? Even so, I know it is hard because you want to make love and have this beautiful creation as the result. It can be a difficult adjustment to go the clinical route. 

I ovulated early as well. I know it is hard to lose that positivity... keep your head up. This might be the perfect time to get preggers!!! :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Your Gunna be getting your 2 Nd iui before my 1st barbkins lol !!!! Haha!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

90% chance with ivf ? Hmmm why would a docter give you those odds re chances are more like 50% !!! & there like 20 max 25% with iui x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty-not sure? Maybe because I am okay and it's my husband's infertility that's affecting us?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah maybe lol over here the success rates for under 35 national are around 35% per ivf cycle now obvously this will change for different people but my docter said our ivf % would be 50% & Iam fine it just my hubby's sperm which is 5% morph ah oh well lol 

Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Awww this might be a great thing!! You can conceive on his birthday and see the positive on your birthday!!! OOOO I will pray and keep my FX for you!!!!! So may I ask who has the infertility? With us, I am okay, I did the HSG test, they have checked my ovaries, bloodwork and I am fine. But my husband has 2% sperm morphology, which is EXTREMELY low! His count is good and his motility is okay. So he told us we have a 2% chance conceiving naturally on our own!! Therefore, we do IUI he said 50% chance and IVF 90% chance...so we are going to do 5 IUI's before we do an IVF...IVF's are just so expensive we aren't even sure we will do that!

Yep there is a chance at least to do the first IUI on his birthday but my O would fall on the day after. And this scenario would only be good if I actually fall pregnant, otherwise I'm going to be depressed :(

Neither of us have any issues - we are considered "unexplained infertility". All of our tests have come back perfect. Our doctor says she believes we will eventually concieve on our own its just I'm not willing to wait it out so we jumped on IUI b/c it's so inexpensive. IVF is very expensive & we can't afford that route - ever.

So, based on what you described of me about you & hubby, why do you only have 2% chance on your own? Sounds to me like your results are OK?


----------



## barbikins

JazzyFresh said:


> Barbikins ~
> 
> Awww.... but you are using his sperm and not donor though right? Even so, I know it is hard because you want to make love and have this beautiful creation as the result. It can be a difficult adjustment to go the clinical route.
> 
> I ovulated early as well. I know it is hard to lose that positivity... keep your head up. This might be the perfect time to get preggers!!! :hugs:

Hey hun! Thanks for the encouraging words. After just over 1 year & first IUI I just lost hope. And I am trying not to but it's hard when its bfn month after month after month. 

And yes, we're using his sperm but like you described, it ain't no sweet lovin' :)


----------



## barbikins

Oh now I understand. 2% Morph is a bad thing right? I swear it I don't get it totally LOL.
My huband's is 20% & I would assume higher is worse but looks like the smaller the number, is worse? BAH. So complicated.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I know it's so confusing but I think it's on how people say it...Like the 2% means he only has 2% right-shaped sperm!! So 98% is bad!! so it's extremely awful BUT he has gotten better!! So I am hoping this month and next shows more improvement too!! They say they want the average guy to be above 14%!


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> Yeah maybe lol over here the success rates for under 35 national are around 35% per ivf cycle now obvously this will change for different people but my docter said our ivf % would be 50% & Iam fine it just my hubby's sperm which is 5% morph ah oh well lol
> 
> Xxx

I am pretty sucky and my hubs has lower sperm count... lmao.... we were given 20% each IUI and a 50% for the IVF.


----------



## barbikins

Ok I understand now what that means. It didnt get explained to us but I think they don't get into explaining these things unless you are in the need to know category. 
I believe at 20% my husban is normal. No one said any different.


----------



## bettybee1

20% is great hunnie 14% is normal xx


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> If you got the shot you would have Ovulated probably 12-24 hours after.
> I got the shot on the morning of Feb 13th & next day on the 14th they confirmed that I ovulated some time that night. I don't think you would have ovulated 3 days later. By chart do you mean you're temping?
> When you went for your second IUI did they not confirm if you ovulated yet or not?
> 
> We didn't BD at all during that week except the day after the last IUI. My husband basically was like 'if you get pregnant this month can we at least have sex so you don't get knocked up without any intercourse?' haha
> he finds it all a bit weird....I get it.

I get it. It's totally weird this whole AI thing. We are definitely making efforts to be "confused" as to which sperm really made it to egg.

I think the HCG shot made me ovulate 40h later amcolecchi


----------



## ElleT613

Hey ladies:) Who is watching the 3 hour Bachelor finale tonight!?!? lol, me!

Barbikins- that is exciting you are doing your 2nd IUI this week!! Keep us posted, FX for you.

Jazzy - I read back about how you ovulated a little early- I think you have got a great chance though!! Just thing- you had some eggs already released and one still about to release, that kind of sounds like a great scenario!


----------



## barbikins

Didn't tune into Bachelor for a couple years now. Enjoy!!! He looks like a hottie :)

I will definitely update you ladies after tomorrow's u/s & blood work. I have a feeling we're going to be lining up the first IUI after tomorrow's results. Eggs grow every day so 18mm would mean TRIGGER TIME!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? Well this morning I was having bad cramps. A part of me is thinking i am going to get AF sometime this week. I hope not, Friday I get a blood test to see if it worked.


----------



## barbikins

I hope AF stays away! Maybe it's implantation?
FX!


----------



## ElleT613

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all doing? Well this morning I was having bad cramps. A part of me is thinking i am going to get AF sometime this week. I hope not, Friday I get a blood test to see if it worked.

I hope it's not the mean old witch! Seriously, we need you to get the first BFP!! It's long overdue! FX its just implantation!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-FX for you!!! Hope it's just implantation!!!


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hey ladies:) Who is watching the 3 hour Bachelor finale tonight!?!? lol, me!
> 
> Barbikins- that is exciting you are doing your 2nd IUI this week!! Keep us posted, FX for you.
> 
> Jazzy - I read back about how you ovulated a little early- I think you have got a great chance though!! Just thing- you had some eggs already released and one still about to release, that kind of sounds like a great scenario!

I watched it!! haha I totally thought he was going to pick Lindsey! Were you thinking Catherine or Lindsey?


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning everyone:)

I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow:( I am hoping and praying that isn't the case. 
Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...:thumbup:

Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:) Who is watching the 3 hour Bachelor finale tonight!?!? lol, me!
> 
> Barbikins- that is exciting you are doing your 2nd IUI this week!! Keep us posted, FX for you.
> 
> Jazzy - I read back about how you ovulated a little early- I think you have got a great chance though!! Just thing- you had some eggs already released and one still about to release, that kind of sounds like a great scenario!
> 
> I watched it!! haha I totally thought he was going to pick Lindsey! Were you thinking Catherine or Lindsey?Click to expand...


Well I read all of the spoilers so I was expecting Catherine! haha. I dont' know- this season I thought was so uneventful. Sean was cute but such a "goody goody". I like the more scandalous people like Brad Womack! haha. I did like Catherine and Lindsay both though- they seem sweet.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Manda, I'm sorry to hear about your cycle. That's so disheartening :(
I don't have any answers for you unfortunately. Maybe someone else has an idea?
Best would be to talk to your doctor about it. xo


----------



## ElleT613

MandaC said:


> Good Morning everyone:)
> 
> I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow:( I am hoping and praying that isn't the case.
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...:thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??

So sorry to hear that MandaC. I am going through the same thing this cycle. What CD are you currently on? Do you know how big your follices were? Mine, at CD 18 were still only 13mm at the largest so my IUI has been canceled. It is so, so frustrating!!! Anyway, I asked my doctor what happens if they never get big enough... she said they basically just dissolve into your body. I suspect you can still get an LH surge and not have any viable eggs; pretty sure that's what was happening to me for my several months TTC before looking into things. But you never know, crazier things have happened so you could still ovulate a viable egg!


----------



## JazzyFresh

ElleT613 said:


> Hey ladies:) Who is watching the 3 hour Bachelor finale tonight!?!? lol, me!
> 
> Barbikins- that is exciting you are doing your 2nd IUI this week!! Keep us posted, FX for you.
> 
> Jazzy - I read back about how you ovulated a little early- I think you have got a great chance though!! Just thing- you had some eggs already released and one still about to release, that kind of sounds like a great scenario!

Elle ~ Thank you!!! I am hoping & praying that it may have all been a blessing in disguise. Sometimes the things that are really frustrating at the time end up absolutely wonderful right? :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about that mandc- It all depends no one will know sometimes they cAn grow still sometimes not sorry zxzz


----------



## JazzyFresh

MandaC said:


> Good Morning everyone:)
> 
> I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow:( I am hoping and praying that isn't the case.
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...:thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??

Oh Manda... I am so sorry :flower: I know that is both a huge combination of emotional disappointment and financial stress. I think you need to sit down with the RE and explain how much you are spending and that you are hugely disappointed with the result of their efforts. Ask how this can be adjusted for the next cycle... shoot, I would ask if they can assist with the medications even. I know my office offered to pay for my injectibles when they missed my ovulation this cycle. Just a thought? :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!
Got my call & I'm going in for the first IUI tomorrow! Hubby's Birthday :) LOL

Estrogen: 639
LH: 7
Left Follicle at 1.8cm


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Got my call & I'm going in for the first IUI tomorrow! Hubby's Birthday :) LOL
> 
> Estrogen: 639
> LH: 7
> Left Follicle at 1.8cm

Super excited for you :happydance: Wishing you :dust: and have fun :sex: after the IUI!!! This way it is all still sexy and mysterious how the baby came about!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-YAYYY!!!! Good luck!!! FX for you!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy- great idea!!!:thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks so much ladies! I still feel rather bummed out & not really excited. I need to get out of my funk. I am really nervous about this cycle.

BTW odd - I had my first IUI last month on the 13th - and again this month, the 13th!

And good plan re: sex. It's hubby's birthday so He has to to get birthday sex anyhow ;)


----------



## ElleT613

Barbikins: this is good news!!! Excited for you!


----------



## barbikins

Thank you Elle :) I really hope this takes. I'm getting to the end of my thin rope.
And this is the last cycle for a 2013 baby!


----------



## MandaC

ElleT613 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone:)
> 
> So sorry to hear that MandaC. I am going through the same thing this cycle. What CD are you currently on? Do you know how big your follices were? Mine, at CD 18 were still only 13mm at the largest so my IUI has been canceled. It is so, so frustrating!!! Anyway, I asked my doctor what happens if they never get big enough... she said they basically just dissolve into your body. I suspect you can still get an LH surge and not have any viable eggs; pretty sure that's what was happening to me for my several months TTC before looking into things. But you never know, crazier things have happened so you could still ovulate a viable egg!
> 
> I am CD 25, they cancelled it on CD21 my egg only ever got to 10mm. I am so frustrated because we spent almost all our insurance money on all the medications I was taking and now our next cycle will almost be all out of pocket. My RE is changing up my protocol for my next cycle so I am crossing my fingers. I concieved both my girls on just Fermera 4 and 2 years ago on the first month on it. That is the most frustrating part for me I am baffled as to why it won't work for me now:( Hoping you next cycle goes better for you too.Click to expand...


----------



## MandaC

JazzyFresh said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone:)
> 
> Oh Manda... I am so sorry :flower: I know that is both a huge combination of emotional disappointment and financial stress. I think you need to sit down with the RE and explain how much you are spending and that you are hugely disappointed with the result of their efforts. Ask how this can be adjusted for the next cycle... shoot, I would ask if they can assist with the medications even. I know my office offered to pay for my injectibles when they missed my ovulation this cycle. Just a thought? :hugs:
> 
> Thank you:)
> My DH and I are meeting my RE on the 27th to discuss a different way to go about my cycle when I get AF. He pretty much said he will have to start me off a pretty high doesage of meds right from the start and hopefully this will give my follies the jump start they need to get the party started...lol:haha:
> He had to start slow this 1st time because I have PCOS and didn't want to over stimulate me and release too many eggs.
> Bring on the 27th!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Got my call & I'm going in for the first IUI tomorrow! Hubby's Birthday :) LOL
> 
> Estrogen: 639
> LH: 7
> Left Follicle at 1.8cm

Thats great news!!!! I will be thinking of you:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I have been cramping on and off still. I have my blood work friday, so we will see what happens.


----------



## bettybee1

You not goona do a test phut ??? X


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been cramping on and off still. I have my blood work friday, so we will see what happens.

Don't think too much of it. It could be beautiful things k. How many days post IUI will it be on Friday girlie?


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Thank you Elle :) I really hope this takes. I'm getting to the end of my thin rope.
> And this is the last cycle for a 2013 baby!

Good luck barbikins! i hope that you feel some more hope and excitement this round. :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I have been cramping on and off still. I have my blood work friday, so we will see what happens.
> 
> Don't think too much of it. It could be beautiful things k. How many days post IUI will it be on Friday girlie?Click to expand...

!4 days!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bettybee1 said:


> You not goona do a test phut ??? X

Nope


----------



## bettybee1

so gutted but going too have to cancel my IUI !!! went for a scan today all my big follies have gone !!!! all 3 off them disappppearedd !!!! so i have either just ovulated or something or clomid has messed this cycle up am not sure :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bettybee-I am so sorry hunny, do you think you just ovulated early? Did you have cramping or anything?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I've had cramping in and off all the time but my temps are still low !!! I have got my positive opk today so am very confuzed but we will just be bedding !!!! !!! And I'll see of my temp goes up it was a diff sono women and she knew we sober were talking a lot !!! And am just not sure if she couldn't see em or what but arghh humbug !!! Am not pissing round with iuis cba with it am throwing my self in the deep end with ivf !!!! Can't cope with all the stressing of it arghh !!! X


----------



## MandaC

bettybee1 said:


> so gutted but going too have to cancel my IUI !!! went for a scan today all my big follies have gone !!!! all 3 off them disappppearedd !!!! so i have either just ovulated or something or clomid has messed this cycle up am not sure :(

OH no I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

pnut, I wish you so much luck for Friday. I hope your cramps mean a good thing. But I do get where you're coming from. Cramps for me are always doom. But since a lot of woman get cramps & are still pregnant, you have to hold onto hope!

Manda - thank you for your support & I'm sorry it didn't work for you. I wish you so much luck next IUI cycle & I hope your clinic gets it right this time! xo

qwerty - thank you!!!

Thanks all of you ladies for the support! How are you ladies doing?!

Jazzy, how are you feeling in your TWW? Tmr is your progersterone test, I hope its great!

I am off around 11am today for my first IUI! YAH! I got a 2.0cm follicle today, my shot & lining is great. Lets see what the doctors have in store for me this afternoon & what they say about my husbands usual super sperm! xo


----------



## barbikins

bettybee1 said:


> Yeah I've had cramping in and off all the time but my temps are still low !!! I have got my positive opk today so am very confuzed but we will just be bedding !!!! !!! And I'll see of my temp goes up it was a diff sono women and she knew we sober were talking a lot !!! And am just not sure if she couldn't see em or what but arghh humbug !!! Am not pissing round with iuis cba with it am throwing my self in the deep end with ivf !!!! Can't cope with all the stressing of it arghh !!! X

betty, I am SO sorry to hear this news. It's so heart breaking. 
I wish you so much luck for IVF. Your chances will increase so much.
What bullshit! :( :flower:


----------



## MandaC

Barbikins....Good luck today:)


----------



## ElleT613

Barbikins- good luck today!

Betty - So sorry... there is nothing more frustrating... I wonder where those follies went?!!? Good luck to you in your IVF journey!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for today barbkins !!! 


Anoo it's extremly frustrating especially coz they were growing and now all 3 of them are gone !!! I've also it my positive ovulation test today !!! Am just wondering I te docter missed them or they were squished or something I know they can stop growing and stuff but it doesn't seem right at all !!! 

Thanks although ivf seems abit extreme at least I know where I'll stand !!! And that the succes rates are 50% so that's fab !!! X


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I am off around 11am today for my first IUI! YAH! I got a 2.0cm follicle today, my shot & lining is great. Lets see what the doctors have in store for me this afternoon & what they say about my husbands usual super sperm! xo

What a great huge awesome follicle!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Barbikins- good luck today!

Betty - So sorry... there is nothing more frustrating. Good luck to you in your IVF journey!

AFM: I am just waiting for my blood work which is on Friday.


----------



## qwerty310

So sorry bettybee :( make sure you make the most of this month and who knows - maybe you'll conceive naturally! It sounds like you have a good plan in any event and I know that helps me relax a little during these stressful situations.

I'm boring over here. On my days 4-7 of clomid... think i have one day left? it's just my morning routine to get the pill out and take it. i haven't been tracking anything this month. i go for first u/s on sunday morning.

for you ladies who are on round 2 right away... did your bodies seem to respond to the clomid/naturally develop follicles on the same timecourse? I'm worried I'll have to reschedule my class again next Thursday because if I am on the same timeframe i'll have my 2nd IUI then.


----------



## barbikins

qwerty, good luck this weekend! this is exciting! I hope everything lines up for you.

Doctor said everything was awesome again this cycle. My husband's sperm after was is some 9million. 35% morph, 90% motility.
Now if only things worked as it should & I got PREGNANT. Yah, thanks universe!

I'm starting to feel a bit crampy. But only a tiny bit. 
Actually both my boobs felt like they were on fire for a while - I'm thinking it has to do with the HCG shot?! anyone else get this?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I was crampy with the HCG shot and after the IUI. I even bled just a tiny bit after the IUI and they said that was normal!


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> so gutted but going too have to cancel my IUI !!! went for a scan today all my big follies have gone !!!! all 3 off them disappppearedd !!!! so i have either just ovulated or something or clomid has messed this cycle up am not sure :(

hold up.... that means you ovulated! That is exactly what happened to me! Except, my 3 went and she felt I was going to let the 4th go too. Did they give you a chance to go ahead and do an IUI???


----------



## bettybee1

no i havent bothered with iui becoz i know i havent ovulated i havent had a temmp rise or ought :/ only just got my postive opk today so cant off o'd so confuzed lol !!!! 

all i can do is keep bedding and taking temps etc xx


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> no i havent bothered with iui becoz i know i havent ovulated i havent had a temmp rise or ought :/ only just got my postive opk today so cant off o'd so confuzed lol !!!!
> 
> all i can do is keep bedding and taking temps etc xx

Hmmm..... well, I am not taking temps at all to track my ovulation. I just know I had my U/S on Monday and returned on Thurs to have 3 of 4 gone and a 17mm left. I had pains that morning and the nurse was like we think that is when you ovulated. Is the temping accurate and reliable? Well, either way, you are paying out of pocket for your IUI's huh? So, I can completely understand you wanting to know it is a sure thing and you are ready to go. Have fun :sex:


----------



## bettybee1

yeah 800 pound for 1 then petrol money too get their so about 900!!!! already paid 400 for meds and tracking what a waste ;/ grrrrr yeah i would off gone for the iui if i didnt have too pay but want too be sure if i was going for it ..

temping is very accurate if you do it right i actually set my alarm for 6am every morning so its exact and ive done it for 10months now so i know exactly what range my temps are in its very helpful actually becoz some months i will of had a lh surge then not actuakly ov'd then got another lh surge then ov'd for real but if i wasnt temping then i might have missed o beding if you get me lol !!!

i love temping hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just cant beleive am not getting my iui gutted haha just hoping my docter lets me start stimmimg on my next cycle !!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty- I am sorry about the IUI but maybe this was a blessing in disguise! Maybe the universe is telling you to go straight to IVF!! I am excited for you!! I am not getting an IUI this month because I am leaving this week for work so we wanted to save money and not be rushed. Hopefully you and I are on the same cycle in April so we can help each other out!! 

On another note: I need help..My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> On another note: I need help..My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!

Hi Amcolecchi - I'm not sure how much I can help but in theory the clomid should be out of your system pretty fast. It works by blocking estrogen receptors so that your body is tricked in its feedback loop and makes more estrogen and gnrh to induce the follicle growth. So I would think that your next cycle drug free should be pretty normal. That being said - our bodies are good at balancing/homeostasis so whatever kicked in last cycle to fight the overdose of E2 etc might still be hanging around for a little bit.

I think the HCG shot delays your period a bit longer than normal but I don't know really anything about that. I was right on time with AF.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies!!!

I go in for my progesterone test today. I am really not as excited as last week to be real. Just cuz last cycle it was 69.4 which is freaking awesome and no pregnancy. So, all I am hoping this round is that I have enough progesterone to support a viable pregnancy. 

Now as far as the actual pregnancy test.... the beta is scheduled for the 21st. I didn't get a HCG trigger this round..... so I am thinking I want to do HPT's. But I am scared to get a chemical by testing too early. What are your thoughts???????


----------



## bettybee1

You can still see of you get a chemical if you test at 14dpo hunnie all a chemical mean is mc b4 being seen on a scan !!! So any mc where hcg is under 2000 so technically you could be 6weeks and they still class it as chemical !!! 

Test away hunnie xxxx


----------



## JazzyFresh

bettybee1 said:


> You can still see of you get a chemical if you test at 14dpo hunnie all a chemical mean is mc b4 being seen on a scan !!! So any mc where hcg is under 2000 so technically you could be 6weeks and they still class it as chemical !!!
> 
> Test away hunnie xxxx

Really? Wow.... shoot, might as well then huh. The earliest I have heard though is like at least 8 days post IUI. So tomorrow will be my first day of POAS! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

yep you might aswell hunnie !!!!! its saves that excrusating wait up to otd!!! xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Jazzy! Good luck! I hear ya on not being that excited. I'm not either.

Just came back from my IUI & it went great! Testing on the 29th!
I'm going to do a home test before though. Just not sure when yet.

xo


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yay.. happy for you Barbikins! I am definitely decided to HPT. I am in the same boat though... starting WHEN? lol


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> Yay.. happy for you Barbikins! I am definitely decided to HPT. I am in the same boat though... starting WHEN? lol

good luck to you both!!!! Jazzy - just do it whenever you remember if you have the cheap ones. I feel like it will keep you sane. Barbikins you are really good at doing it already :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

I get off work in an hour and I will be heading to walmart first and then maybe the dollar store in case they don't have any cheapies.


----------



## esah

Hi girls -- it has been a whole week since I've checked in here, b/c of travel, so it took me a while to catch up! I ended up being gone CDs 8-12 so didn't need to resort to bringing sperm in a cooler like I thought :). Sad to see mostly bad news this week, but crossing my fingers for pnuts, barbikins, anyone else whose cycle is going well so far. I'm not sure what's going on with me. I had tons of pains that felt like ovulation pains on both sides CDs 7,8,9 and then they stopped. My doctor only has me testing for LH surge starting on CD 10 - so far, none, and now I'm on CD13. I go in for my u/s tomorrow - nervous that whatever was there will be gone. I was thinking that already and then I saw that's what happened with a couple of you girls too... I'm thinking maybe my superdose of clomid made me ovulate a lot earlier than usual. I don't know what those pains would have been otherwise... Well, I guess I'll find out what the story is tomorrow! I've been so busy that at least this cycle is going by quickly.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
Tomorrow we will find out if my first IUI worked. blood work at 8:45 am. I will let you all know. I have been cramping a lot though. I am not getting my hopes up


----------



## bettybee1

Good luce today hunnie xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I hope you get your BFP today!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Pnuts, good luck!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!!!! :dust:

It seems to me that the meds (although increases your odds of getting pregnant) often screws up ovulation & follicle growth. I'm a bit nervous about that if I choose to try Clomid next month.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thanks Ladies, me 2. I have been crampy though. I don't know if its gas pains or what. Usually when it is AF it is lower back cramping this is all in the front. We will see, I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## karena547

Good morning ladies!! 

I am looking forward to hearing about some BFPs this week/weekend, we need some good news on this board! :happydance:

I just came from my 3rd monitoring appt and they measured about 7 follicles, they are just waiting for 1-2 to take the lead and start growing. What is weird is that last monitoring appt on Wednesday I had some measuring 13mm (largest being 13.7) and today my largest was 12.3mm, has anyone ever had this happen and if so, how did your cycle end up?


----------



## barbikins

karena, what day of your cycle are you?
never had that happen to me however I am thinking there'll be an obvious dominant follicle by CD10.


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> karena, what day of your cycle are you?
> never had that happen to me however I am thinking there'll be an obvious dominant follicle by CD10.

Today is CD10 for me...so I guess I am now hoping that their is a dominant follicle by CD12 which is Sunday, I am assuming that is when I will go in next, but will find out later when my nurse calls.


----------



## barbikins

Ah OK did you go for cycle monitoring today?
You should have a dominant today. Good luck xo


----------



## esah

Phew, I was wrong about ovulating early. I got my positive opk this morning. Now I am excited to find out at the ultrasound today what has been cooking... 

Good luck pnuts! Let us know!


----------



## Anne24

Hi Sorry to barge in. I had my first iui last Wednesday. However today I noticed dark brown spotting(sorry tmi), also I have been extremely bloated. Its too early for IB since am only 2 dpo/dpiui today. Wonder if anybody experienced anything similar? I didnt know where to post this query so I did it here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun, welcome! When I did my first IUI last month I was crampy and spotted as well. They told me it is perfectly normal so do not worry!! :)



Anne24 said:


> Hi Sorry to barge in. I had my first iui last Wednesday. However today I noticed dark brown spotting(sorry tmi), also I have been extremely bloated. Its too early for IB since am only 2 dpo/dpiui today. Wonder if anybody experienced anything similar? I didnt know where to post this query so I did it here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess ~ I am hoping and praying you get a BFP!!!! Let us know!!!

barbikins ~ I do agree that it "alters" I will say the ovulation timing and the follicle production. But Clomid, from my understanding, is to increase the number of eggs produced. My Re told me that the folistim she put me on was to increase the maturity of the eggs. As far as the timing of ovulation, yeah.... that was OBVIOUSLY an issue for me this month. I think that the best RE's are the ones that do multiple monitoring U/S's. 

Karena ~ Your eggies better get their act act together darn it!! lol. I don't know how they can go down... I thought that only happens if there is a more dominant follicle.

esah ~ Yay!! happy to hear you didn't miss it! let us know how the u/S goes.. hopefully you have some good ones in there ready to go!!! 

Anne~ Hmmm.... I only had a little spotting the day OF my IUI. It does seem super early for me. I mean, your egg would have had to travel down the tube and land in the ovary.. then the sperm to burrow in. Anything is possible. I hope it is beautiful things in the works for you!


----------



## Anne24

Amcolechi Jazzy Thanks for replying :) Yes even I believe its too early for IB which ideally takes between 6-12 days. I shall keep you ladies updated. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-any news?!?!?!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah any news ?? :) please let you have a BFp !!! X


----------



## barbikins

what happened to pnut?!?!?!?!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am dying to know if Pnut is preggo!!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Ok, so 8 DPIUI... I have been getting slight cramping... but now I feel sick. But not like nauetious sick... more like I feel like I am getting a cold :-/ Grrrrrr.


----------



## barbikins

Jazzy I hope that feeling is a good sign?! 
I can't wait to find out if it worked for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been super bloated/crampy today.


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins, I really hope it is a good sign. I bought the tests but I am trying to wait until Sunday. But I think I might give in tomorrow at 9 DPIUI! lol. 

I really hope it is a BFP for you. I know how bad you want to stay unmedicated and it would mean a lot to get preggo without them.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all- just wanted to drop by and say hi! Ahh, I hope to see some BFP's on here soon. Jazzy, you might really have a chance here!! Some people have cold or sick symptoms right before their BFP!

Barbikins- how are you hanging in during the start of your TWW?

Pnuts- hoping for some good news!

Karena-- hopefully those follies get it together and start growing ASAP. Sometimes they just need a little bit more cookin' before they are ready to go!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Elle! I'm doing OK. 1dpo & I've caved & started taking tests LOL
I'm pathetic. What can I say?

I've been achy/bloated since yesterday's IUI :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I am now just posting, but I am a little bummed. My blood work confirmed I am not pregnant. So I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my next IUI cycle. Thank you for routing for me. You all are like a family to me.


----------



## esah

So sorry to hear this pnuts. Hang in there, we are all with you on #2 (unfortunately :(). Hope you can enjoy the weekend still and have some fun things planned. 

I'm happy to report that my u/s today went great - 3 mature follicles, 2 on the right and one on the left. One was 28mm and my doctor said she had a gut feeling it was going to drop before my IUI tomorrow so she is recommending that my husband and I try on our own tonight, then do the IUI tomorrow. I'm psyched, but a little worried he won't have much left for the IUI.. I feel like the IUI is more important b/c we've been trying on our own so long and it hasn't worked even when we got the timing exactly right. The doctor didn't seem worried about his count though... Feeling very good about this cycle!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Pnuts, I'm so sorry it didn't happen. I totally get being bummed. I was bummed out for a week or more. Welcome to your second IUI cycle! You are doing another?
It goes to show how first IUI's don't work out very often. Our chances increase on the second & third so here is hoping for bfp this cycle!

Esah, could they not have triggered & done IUI yesterday?! Are you doing your IUI today?!
Good luck, Hun. xo

My boobs are on fire. The HCG shot is affecting me more than last month. I was also cramps & bloated up to last night. Argh. 
I go through phases of feeling like this may be it & then reality kicks in that I can't feel that. How would I know?!?! I don't. And I worry I'm going to get left behind. I found out 2 more people are pregnant yesterday. One of them my best friends girlfriend and I'm handling it ok but now I just think how I want to catch up to everyone. I can't imagine not being pregnant this year. I don't want to imagine it.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies, 
Thank you again! We are trying IUI again this cycle, however I am still waiting on AF. If it don't work this cycle I will have to wait awhile because we don't have the money for a third IUI. Hubby leaves in May for 3 months for military Training. That is when I will save up.


----------



## esah

barbikins said:


> Esah, could they not have triggered & done IUI yesterday?! Are you doing your IUI today?!
> Good luck, Hun. xo

Yup, my IUI is in a couple hours. I think they didn't suggest doing it yesterday b/c it was already 12:30pm when I was in for my appointment... It probably wouldn't have worked out anyway b/c my husband was at work and probably couldn't have made an emergency sperm run :). I'm very crampy and bloated feeling today, I guess from the trigger shot (did it yesterday at the appointment). I didn't have any reaction at all from it last time... 

I totally hear you on feeling left behind - I have a babyshower to go to today myself. I used to get so upset anytime I found out *anyone * was pregnant, good friend or not. I was so bitter that it was easy for them (esp people who don't live healthy lifestyles, are older than me, etc.). Somehow I've gotten over it, mostly. My husband was a big help b/c he kind of got mad when I would get upset over other people - his view is it really has nothing to do with us, and he's right. I just try to think of how everyone has their own story in life, and this is what's happening in ours, and it's just different. We really have a very happy life together so I try to focus on that. Definitely hard sometimes though! Good luck with the rest of your 2WW... hang in there.


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Esah, could they not have triggered & done IUI yesterday?! Are you doing your IUI today?!
> Good luck, Hun. xo
> 
> Yup, my IUI is in a couple hours. I think they didn't suggest doing it yesterday b/c it was already 12:30pm when I was in for my appointment... It probably wouldn't have worked out anyway b/c my husband was at work and probably couldn't have made an emergency sperm run :). I'm very crampy and bloated feeling today, I guess from the trigger shot (did it yesterday at the appointment). I didn't have any reaction at all from it last time...
> 
> I totally hear you on feeling left behind - I have a babyshower to go to today myself. I used to get so upset anytime I found out *anyone * was pregnant, good friend or not. I was so bitter that it was easy for them (esp people who don't live healthy lifestyles, are older than me, etc.). Somehow I've gotten over it, mostly. My husband was a big help b/c he kind of got mad when I would get upset over other people - his view is it really has nothing to do with us, and he's right. I just try to think of how everyone has their own story in life, and this is what's happening in ours, and it's just different. We really have a very happy life together so I try to focus on that. Definitely hard sometimes though! Good luck with the rest of your 2WW... hang in there.Click to expand...

That is such a great attitude to have esah-- and you are totally right. I seriously pray every night to not be bitter towards my friends that are currently pregnant and got their so easily. Just like you said-- everyone has a story. 

I hope your IUI went well!


----------



## esah

Thanks Elle. I think it went fine- my husband's counts were not as good as last time but he still had 27 mill for his "total motile count", so good enough! I didn't feel anything last time, but this time I cramped for a minute (almost like the HSG) and am still feeling pretty crampy. I take this as a good sign that at least something got in there... The dr. said it was a good sign that I was feeling cramps following the trigger shot, not sure why. 

Random question/worry - once they wash the sperm and it's in the little test tube, how long do you think it can sit around and still be effective? I was waiting in the room for the doctor to come for about 20 minutes with it just sitting there (and total time since my husband brought it in was over 2 hours)... does something like that matter? 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## qwerty310

esah said:


> Random question/worry - once they wash the sperm and it's in the little test tube, how long do you think it can sit around and still be effective? I was waiting in the room for the doctor to come for about 20 minutes with it just sitting there (and total time since my husband brought it in was over 2 hours)... does something like that matter?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

i'm sure they are fine in that test tube for anywhere up to 8h... obvi they have to live long enough to get to the right place once they are in you... but i think you are fine. that buffer (pink stuff) that they keep the sperms in is super happy place for them and i'm sure they kept the sample in optimal conditions while waiting for your doc during that 2h period.


----------



## qwerty310

just got back from my d10 u/s and wowza i already have two big follicles!! i don't remember exactly but they were around 21 or 22 - one on each side. i guess this clomid is working even harder this time...??! i just hope that they had enough time to develop before being released. uterine lining was at 7.4 which is the same as i had last time at d10 so good that the clomid hasn't affected that yet.

waiting to get call from doc about E2 levels to see if i should do the trigger.


----------



## barbikins

Hi everyone! Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!

The sperm live longer than we think. From when we to g the little guys in to my IUI is around 3-4 hours. So I think all is good. They wouldn't do it if there weren't enough sperm alive. They look at the washed results too. 

My trigger is exiting faster than last month. I think?
You girls see?

This loading app is messed up. Will post separate
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

I'm able to upload one photo at a time. Annoying!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I have finally started spotting, I called and left a message to say I started but they will consider day 1 tomorrow they always consider the very next day, day 1.


----------



## barbikins

Punts, your day 1 is when you have full flow. Are they calling the following day, Cd1 because you call in when spotting?


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!
> 
> The sperm live longer than we think. From when we to g the little guys in to my IUI is around 3-4 hours. So I think all is good. They wouldn't do it if there weren't enough sperm alive. They look at the washed results too.
> 
> My trigger is exiting faster than last month. I think?
> You girls see?
> 
> This loading app is messed up. Will post separate

it totally looks like it's almost gone! are you using different tests this round barbykins?

just got my DH to inject me. office called and my estrogen is at 640 and they are having us go in tomorrow and tuesday for IUI round 2. crazy! it's only CD10 today!


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty I Ovulated way early this month too. CD12 I got the shot. Ovulated CD13. I usually have a longer cycle than this. 
Dunno what changed. 

Yay for you IUI. So exciting! I don't know what it is but I'm almost convinced it worked fore this cycle. Maybe I am just trying to be optimistic but it feels good. May e it's also the HCG shot playing tricks on me. :(

Yep new tests. I ordered more IC but bought dollar store tests for now. The dollar store also got in new tests so it looks like there is some sort of speakers on it. Lol. Like its going to say "You preggers lady". Weird design.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I call when i spotting and it starts to get a bit heavy but they always call the next day CD1.


----------



## barbikins

Hmm. I'm told to call on the first day of a full on AF. Maybe it's because you're spotting when you phone. Do you go for cycle monitoring?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

It is killing me waiting for a positive opk. I thought I would have one this weekend but I haven't so far. I will test again tonight and see. Right now that is how we are determining when to have an iui. Worried about timing. How does everyone try to take their minds off the ttc? Would love some ideas.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I am so sorry!!! Mine didn't work either this past month and we aren't doing one this month to save money and because I am going out of town for work. So I understand how frustrating it is when you are in a time crunch!! Hopefully this will be your month!!!!! Fingers Crossed for you!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good morning ladies!! 
I was just curious if anyone can explain to me about testing out your trigger shot. Iam seeing many of u guys doing this with certain tests? are you testing until u get a neg then hoping it will then give u a true bfp? What type of tests do u use? Could u guys not use short form when explaining cause iam pretty new here. Haha! 

Hope u guys had a great wknd.


----------



## karena547

MandaC said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> I was just curious if anyone can explain to me about testing out your trigger shot. Iam seeing many of u guys doing this with certain tests? are you testing until u get a neg then hoping it will then give u a true bfp? What type of tests do u use? Could u guys not use short form when explaining cause iam pretty new here. Haha!
> 
> Hope u guys had a great wknd.

Good morning!! 

Yes, some of us test out the trigger shot so that we know when we can get a true BFP instead of a false BFP because we still have the trigger meds in us. Some people it takes 7 days and other 11 or 12 days but I think the average is around 10 days. For me it took 10 days post trigger (6dpo) and then I waited until 11dpo to test for real. I use the cheapie tests from amazon to test them out so that I am not using my expensive tests that I want to use when I am really testing! Hope this helps!


----------



## barbikins

Yep I have been testing my trigger out. So basically if you test as of your day of or day after your trigger until it turns negative. After which point you know if you get a positive, it's a true positive & not your trigger shot yet.

I am 4dpo, 5dpt & its very faint today. I think it'll be gone soon. However, I'm using 25miu tests this month so it will go negative a lot sooner than a 20miu or a 10miu test. I have my 10/20miu tests coming to me this week. I am not sure if I should just continue with the 25miu or continue with the 20miu when it arrives. ARGH. Yep I put myself in a confusing pickle by doing that.


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies, may I join you? I did iui this cycle but it was poorly timed. Now not sure what the plan is come cd1. Not sure if I have the money for another iui, so thinking about maybe putting things on hold? I'd like to stick around and read in here though.

Btw, my trigger's just about worn off :). I've been using ics.


----------



## qwerty310

this is a dumb question- but the LH OPK tests shouldn't be affected by the HCG trigger shot right?


----------



## karena547

qwerty310 said:


> this is a dumb question- but the LH OPK tests shouldn't be affected by the HCG trigger shot right?

They will be, I got a positive LH/OPK test the entire time I was testing out my trigger shot. Because LH and HCG are almost identical to each you, LH will test positive with HCG in our system.

See this link for more info:
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## karena547

horseypants said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I did iui this cycle but it was poorly timed. Now not sure what the plan is come cd1. Not sure if I have the money for another iui, so thinking about maybe putting things on hold? I'd like to stick around and read in here though.
> 
> Btw, my trigger's just about worn off :). I've been using ics.

Welcome!! You never know about timing, :spermy: can live in us for 3-5 days, so you might be surprised, it could work for you! Many people put a second or third IUI on hold for financial reasons and sometimes it is good to take an emotional break anyways, do what is best for you, but know we are all here for you!


----------



## barbikins

Hi horseypants & welcome! Why do you say your IUI was poorly planned? What happened?

qwerty, yes the OPK will be positive if you have HCG shot. So you can't test out Ovulation. I tested this theory :)


----------



## barbikins

Here is my OPK on the same day I got my HCG shot last month.
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## horseypants

Karena and Barbikins, you can see if you check my chart, I oed REALLY early. -Two days before the iui, so the eggie wouldn't have survived that long. We didn't bd at ALL before I oed either, cause OH was donating all fishes to science. :shy:

Is there any harm in being on these drugs for too many cycles? I did injectibles for the first time this cycle but have been on Clomid, then femara for the last six months. I'm starting to get creeped out. Also, what if I have to do ivf. I need the rest of my reproductive life to save up - then more drugs?! Sorry to be a bit of a downer.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I have an appointment tomorrow to make sure I don't have cyst on my ovaries. I hope this is going to be our month.


----------



## horseypants

Thanks for the warm welcome and fingers crossed for u pnuts.


----------



## barbikins

horseypants said:


> Karena and Barbikins, you can see if you check my chart, I oed REALLY early. -Two days before the iui, so the eggie wouldn't have survived that long. We didn't bd at ALL before I oed either, cause OH was donating all fishes to science. :shy:
> 
> Is there any harm in being on these drugs for too many cycles? I did injectibles for the first time this cycle but have been on Clomid, then femara for the last six months. I'm starting to get creeped out. Also, what if I have to do ivf. I need the rest of my reproductive life to save up - then more drugs?! Sorry to be a bit of a downer.

Hmm. Honestly I'm bauffled why your clinic would have you do an IUI two days after you've ovulated. That seems like a major waste of money.
Were you doing cycle monitoring or how do you know when the best time was?

What is your infertility, if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## JazzyFresh

horseypants said:


> Karena and Barbikins, you can see if you check my chart, I oed REALLY early. -Two days before the iui, so the eggie wouldn't have survived that long. We didn't bd at ALL before I oed either, cause OH was donating all fishes to science. :shy:
> 
> Is there any harm in being on these drugs for too many cycles? I did injectibles for the first time this cycle but have been on Clomid, then femara for the last six months. I'm starting to get creeped out. Also, what if I have to do ivf. I need the rest of my reproductive life to save up - then more drugs?! Sorry to be a bit of a downer.

My Re said that she doesn't want me on Clomid for more than 3 cycles. I guess it can start having a reverse effect. She didn't say anything bad about the Folistim though. 

I am 11DPIUI and still negative HPTS's.... getting down and feel a little period crampy.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Jazzy! I'm sorry to hear you feel AF is on her way. :(
I hope your cramps are pregnancy related. 11dpo is still early so you still have a chance. 
Hugs!!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> Karena and Barbikins, you can see if you check my chart, I oed REALLY early. -Two days before the iui, so the eggie wouldn't have survived that long. We didn't bd at ALL before I oed either, cause OH was donating all fishes to science. :shy:
> 
> Is there any harm in being on these drugs for too many cycles? I did injectibles for the first time this cycle but have been on Clomid, then femara for the last six months. I'm starting to get creeped out. Also, what if I have to do ivf. I need the rest of my reproductive life to save up - then more drugs?! Sorry to be a bit of a downer.

Hi Horsey:) Welcome to the thread it's great to have you here, hope you have been doing well. That stinks you ovulated 2 days before your IUI-- however I did my IUI exactly 24 hours after my trigger and got a BFN, I think mine was too early to be honest so ya just never know:hugs:

I am getting a little freeked out about all of these meds too. So my clinic will only allow 6 - 10 cycles of clomid in a lifetime. I dont' know if that includes femara (didn't sound like it). I think down the road they say the reason is clomid can cause increases your risk of ovarian cancer (yikes). Very small % though from what they have told me and what I have researched. I try not to think about it... since really everything these days increases your risk of cancer anyway. My cousin did 5 rounds of IVF (all failed) and ended up with chrones disease. Obviously there are plenty of people who never have any side effects-- but is certainly scary to even think about.


----------



## Babywhisperer

horseypants said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and fingers crossed for u pnuts.

May I join you ladies? I am waiting for AF to start my Gonal-F injections for our 1st IUI. I am nervous and hope the side effects of the meds are minimal. I will go back and read all the posts so I don't ask too many questions that have ben answered already. Thanks!


----------



## barbikins

Hi and welcome!!

Wow I didn't know there was so much risk. I need to think about meds. If this IUI doesn't work then I will be seeing my RE for a follow up and to discuss meds. My husband is really freaked out about the possibility of twins and I am not so sure he is willing to take even the slightest risk. So if the odds aren't in out favour for a singleton then I do t think I will be trying Clomid.


----------



## esah

horseypants said:


> Karena and Barbikins, you can see if you check my chart, I oed REALLY early. -Two days before the iui, so the eggie wouldn't have survived that long. We didn't bd at ALL before I oed either, cause OH was donating all fishes to science. :shy:
> 
> Is there any harm in being on these drugs for too many cycles? I did injectibles for the first time this cycle but have been on Clomid, then femara for the last six months. I'm starting to get creeped out. Also, what if I have to do ivf. I need the rest of my reproductive life to save up - then more drugs?! Sorry to be a bit of a downer.

I was told by both fertility specialists I've seen that if Clomid doesn't work after 3 or 4 months, it probably isn't going to work. So it wouldn't make sense to spend too much time on it. I don't know how much cumulative risk there is using Clomid for a few months, then injectables for a few more. That is what my clinic generally recommends (if Clomid/IUI) doesn't work, so I'm assuming there is not a huge risk... I haven't researched it myself though... Glad to have newbies on the thread! 

Who's up next for testing?....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies...

I've heard that you are a great group from Elle  so I wanted to come join!

I have had 3 cycles of clomid with bfn and today AF arrived in my 1st cycle of Femera.

When I met my dr at the end of feb we agreed that if this 1 femera cycle fails we will move to IUI. 

I'm still feeling down and out about AF/bfn today but I am glad to join this group and to move forward to the next step in this journey!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi just got back from my first iui. Hope it works. The doc said the count was 20 million and that seems decent to me. When I got there my dh had left a rose for me. Very touching.


----------



## horseypants

Barbikins, I know, Im thinking it was a waste but he seemed to think that there was some hope. Any clue what this means? "Your lining isn't hazy." (On the U/S.)

I have one tube, he has low, largely immotile sperm. I've had two mmcs, one d&c. We've been trying over 2 years and it has been a year since I was last pg. My cycles are super long, so without the drugs, I wouldnt stand a chance of o-ing before cd17. Usually more like cd20-cd35.


----------



## bubbles1013

I had my IUI on Friday. Last month it was a fail because of not being able to get the sample :( but we got it this time :) Hopeful that it works!! I took femara and trigger shot this cycle.


----------



## horseypants

babyhopes, that's lovely. best of luck. bubbles, you too good luck.


----------



## qwerty310

esah said:


> Who's up next for testing?....

I think jazzy are you up next? Barbykins then? Then me but I'm only starting tww doing my second day of IUI this morning soon! I'm feeling good about this round. A little terrified by the two follicles that are dominant but who knows wha kind of quality is inside of them.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-welcome! This is a great group of ladies!!! Very positive and heart-warming! Don't be worried about the IUI. I did my first one in February and I was so nervous but it was nothing bad at all! I didn't get prego because I feel my doctor did it way to early, and this month I am out of town for work but we are going to be doing our second IUI in April!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I've heard that you are a great group from Elle  so I wanted to come join!
> 
> I have had 3 cycles of clomid with bfn and today AF arrived in my 1st cycle of Femera.
> 
> When I met my dr at the end of feb we agreed that if this 1 femera cycle fails we will move to IUI.
> 
> I'm still feeling down and out about AF/bfn today but I am glad to join this group and to move forward to the next step in this journey!

Good Morning Welcome Breaking Dawn:)

Just wanted to let you know I got pregnant with my 2 little girls the 1st time I used Fermea. It is a good drug. I am having a little bit of a problem concieving now but good luck this cycle:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hopefully today will reveal I am 100% okay to start my 2nd IUI! I pray this 2nd round will work for all of us.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Am I the only one testing this week?!? ARrrgh... lol. I have been getting BFN's daily so far. 12DPIUI today. My beta is on Thurs! I really don't think I am PG. I felt weird stuff on Fri and Sat and then since then... nada!


----------



## barbikins

Welcome all you new ladies! And good luck on your IUI's :) How many IUI's have you new ladies been through. All your firsts? This is my second :)

Horseypants, I wish you luck! I am sure the doctors then know what they're doing. And I dont understand the term hazy lining. Never heard that one before! Hopefully that's a good thing?!

QWERTY - I am due for blood work on March 29th. But since I have to pick up my Step Daughter at an ungodly hour, I think I may go in on the 28th, albeit my birthday. I'm just hoping I can test at home before the 28th & its positive so I have some thing to celebrate on my birthday too!

Pnuts, 2nd has to be the one!!! LETS GO SECOND ROUND IUI!!!! 

Jazzy, I'm sorry to hear you're still getting negative tests. You still have a chance. Are you feeling cramps?! You are probably the only one testing this week :( I still have about a week & 2 days. UGH!!! And my trigger shot is still showing on my tests :(


----------



## barbikins

Here is my nasty 6 days post trigger tests. Why does my body take for EVER?!
 



Attached Files:







6dpt.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Here is my nasty 6 days post trigger tests. Why does my body take for EVER?!

Oh me too!! Mine takes 10 days!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh OK so I'm not the only one! Damn. I really want to know if I'm pregnant soon.
The downfall of the trigger shot :( I was hoping I'd have a good idea by the end of this weekend if my IUI is successful.


----------



## JazzyFresh

I really am trying not to give up hope. Been doing a lot of googling...lol... and seeing that the average time to get a BFP is actually the day of the missed period. I am 12DPIUI and I feel like i keep seeing so many girls get their BFP before that!


----------



## barbikins

You're right, a lot of woman get it before their periods are due. i think the odds are in favor of it but still, there is hope. Any signs of AF?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole..thanks hun I know I'm going to be very nervous. I've already told DH he's coming in with me. Goodluck in april.

Manda... aww that's great! This was the first time I used femera I like it better then clomid. On our first IUI we will also use femera I believe. Clomid as starting to thin my like lining. 

Hi barbikins..... yes this will be my first IUI...bit nervous


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-oh yes my DH came too and actually got to watch the doctor do the procedure, he said it was really kinda cool!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole...aww so sweet of him.

I'm CD1 today...i ovulate CD14 but femera pushes me to 15/16. so I think I will ovulate on April 1 or so.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Amcole..thanks hun I know I'm going to be very nervous. I've already told DH he's coming in with me. Goodluck in april.
> 
> Manda... aww that's great! This was the first time I used femera I like it better then clomid. On our first IUI we will also use femera I believe. Clomid as starting to thin my like lining.
> 
> Hi barbikins..... yes this will be my first IUI...bit nervous

Nothing to be nervous about! IT's like getting a pap smear.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Breaking Dawn-oh yes my DH came too and actually got to watch the doctor do the procedure, he said it was really kinda cool!!

What?! My clinic never gave this as an option. I'm not sure if my husband would think thats cool or creepy LOL


----------



## JazzyFresh

Wait... what procedure? lol... DH was there for the IUI which was really cool. But he was not there for the HSG... looking back on it I really would not have wanted him there. I was medicated, did locals, and it was a forced dilation. Yay. lol. But he held my hand for the DH and it was really cute for us. Made it more personal I think for him.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn-oh yes my DH came too and actually got to watch the doctor do the procedure, he said it was really kinda cool!!
> 
> What?! My clinic never gave this as an option. I'm not sure if my husband would think thats cool or creepy LOLClick to expand...

LOL. I made my husband come in for my first IUI. He stayed up at my head as I wouldn't' let him look down there. I thought he was going to pass out. Seriously, so funny. Needless to say, I dont' think he'll be coming back for future ones.


----------



## horseypants

elle, mine was about the same ;)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Really! lol... awww... that's funny the guys were like that. WTH are they going to do in the delivery room or will they be waiting in the lobby?!? lol.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm wondering if anyone else was sore after their iui?


----------



## bubbles1013

I wasnt sore but had some mild spotting


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I was feeling tender after my HSG and saline sono so I expect my cervix will feel tender after the IUI. 

Yes I will prob ask DH to stay up by my head...


----------



## JazzyFresh

BabyHopes1974 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else was sore after their iui?

I was... but not due to the IUI. It was the ovulation still going from the trigger shot. The IUI was a breeze. I treated myself to lunch after! lol


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else was sore after their iui?
> 
> I was... but not due to the IUI. It was the ovulation still going from the trigger shot. The IUI was a breeze. I treated myself to lunch after! lolClick to expand...

Same for me... I was super crampy sore from the ovulating after HSG shot both times. I was actually feeling pretty sore this morning before IUI and it didn't make it worse. No spotting this time but I did last time.

So scared at these two big follicles. I know that only a fraction of our follicles have good eggs in them but just wish there was one perfect one. Ok and I wish we could just be bd ing... But I guess it's good and will increase our chances. Gah so scared of twins though.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Ultrasound confirmed I have no cyst. I am excited tomorrow I start my letrozole. I am hoping my 2nd IUI works because if not Hubby and I will have to wait awhile because he will be gone for training for 3 months and then we will have to save money, but I can't save money while hes away because that money has to be for him when he is gone training to eat. He is suppose to be gone training from May 11 to about July 11ish. Then he will be home July until early October and then he will be going for more training. He has another deployment coming up early 2014. I am praying it works.


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Ultrasound confirmed I have no cyst. I am excited tomorrow I start my letrozole. I am hoping my 2nd IUI works because if not Hubby and I will have to wait awhile because he will be gone for training for 3 months and then we will have to save money, but I can't save money while hes away because that money has to be for him when he is gone training to eat. He is suppose to be gone training from May 11 to about July 11ish. Then he will be home July until early October and then he will be going for more training. He has another deployment coming up early 2014. I am praying it works.

That's great pnuts! Good luck thus round.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hope everyone is doing well.

I had full flow today, counting it as CD1. I called the clinic and made an appt on Friday to go in for blood work and ultrasound.

I'm having some pains on my left side...i have a tiny cyst there so I hope it's not acting up.

Good night ladies!


----------



## ElleT613

JazzyFresh said:


> Really! lol... awww... that's funny the guys were like that. WTH are they going to do in the delivery room or will they be waiting in the lobby?!? lol.

LOL, seriously!!!


----------



## bubbles1013

I have a question, wasnt sure where to ask... I had a trigger shot last wednesday and my IUI on Friday, i took a preg test yesterday and today to see the trigger shot test out, and todays test was darker than yesterday, I also did a ovulation test as well and it tested positive. What is the deal with this stuff? Im pretty new to the assisted conception stuff :)thanks


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm worried now because my temps aren't increasing. I think the iui was too early. According to the two complete charts I have done I ovulated the same day as positive opk so I got the iui on that day. That was Monday and my temps are still low. I hope I ovulate but even if I do it might be too late. What should I do?

I always assumed I ovulated each cycle


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I should ad I am not being monitored except a test next week to confirm ovulation


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes-I think they did my IUI a little early too last month. The clinic I go to only does them on the weekends so the one was 4 days before Ovulation and the other was 3 days before and I was so mad after I did the math..I want them closer to ovulation! I might switch clinics!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

The day they did my 1st IUI later that night I felt a pop on both sides. Hubby thinks we should have done it Saturday instead of friday because my eggs released friday night one about at 9pm and the other around 3am Saturday morning.


----------



## JazzyFresh

13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.

Jazzy~ My Fertility specialist recommended for me not to POAS because they would rather have me be calm and find the true result via blood test. They said they have had woman get upset at a negative urine test and then the blood test confirmed positive. The same thing with a positive test turning out the be negative. I hope you get your BFP. Keep your head up


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.
> 
> Jazzy~ My Fertility specialist recommended for me not to POAS because they would rather have me be calm and find the true result via blood test. They said they have had woman get upset at a negative urine test and then the blood test confirmed positive. The same thing with a positive test turning out the be negative. I hope you get your BFP. Keep your head upClick to expand...

Thank you, Penutsprincess :flower: I appreciate the feedback. My DH thinks I am driving myself crazy too and wasting $$. I think if this cycle turns out negative after the beta, that I am going to start joining yoga and meditation classes to keep myself sane and not POAS. I don't think it is healthy to focus so darn much on the every little symptom. He already wants me to talk to the doctor about what symptoms I have been having. Embarrassing if they are truly all in my head! lol. By the way, I am VERY excited for you to start this new cycle.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess.... also, kudos to you being a military wife! That is HARD to out it mildly. My DH was in the Navy when we met. I was fortunate that I didn't have to deal with deployments. My heart and support goes out to you, doll!!!


----------



## horseypants

I'm driving myself nuts too! today is 11dpiui and i still see a shadow of a line. I'm tricking myself into believing this cramps are pg symptoms even though it is most likely af on her way. We did the iui two days late and didnt bd at all this cycle, so it really is ridiculous of me to be overanalyzing.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I know, it's so easy to think we have prego symptoms or see a faded line. But Jazzy, yoga, walking and swimming are great exercises to do while prego and even before prego! I also bought this DVD...https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009AVCADK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
it has 6 workouts and it's great to keep your mind off of it (even though the women on it are so prego) but working out should help you not stress out about it!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> Babyhopes-I think they did my IUI a little early too last month. The clinic I go to only does them on the weekends so the one was 4 days before Ovulation and the other was 3 days before and I was so mad after I did the math..I want them closer to ovulation! I might switch clinics!

Timing is so critical. I guess I will keep my optimistic doc,s word in mind that washed sperm can live a week. I would rather have an optimist as doc than someone who is more pessimistic. But still this whole process is stressful! But if it means a baby at the end it will all be worth it. I hope your next iui is timed well and you get a bfp.


----------



## JazzyFresh

It is crazy though... my lower abdomen or I guess my uterus was like pinching and tugging for like an hour before I was able to fall asleep (after severe tossing and turning). My DH straight told me that if I am negative we need to talk to the doctor about that. It is happening again this morning along with lower back pain. It doesn't feel like regular cramps. Weird huh! My bbs are just barely starting to get a little sore. But nothing to really remark on.

Thank you for the fitness advice, Amcolecchi. I plan on ordering that this payday. I need to do what I can to keep the sanity! lol. *hugs*


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Pnutsprincess.... also, kudos to you being a military wife! That is HARD to out it mildly. My DH was in the Navy when we met. I was fortunate that I didn't have to deal with deployments. My heart and support goes out to you, doll!!!

Thank you hun, It is hard, but when you have a love like we do, it is worth it. My husband is my diamond. I honestly could have not asked for a better partner. Thank you for the kind words.:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies I made a march/april IUI thread


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1787457-march-april-iuis.html#post26203485


----------



## JazzyFresh

Very cool! I will look for that thread and join  Maybe we will see these girls AND new faces to make new friends with! *hugs*


----------



## Pnutsprincess

here is the link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1787457-march-april-iuis.html#post26203485


----------



## esah

Is irritability a side effect of progesterone supps? (Or early pregnancy?) I was so annoyed at everyone today! I also have the mildest bit of achiness in my general reproductive region, but it's probably just the remnants of the 3 huge follicles I had dissolving... I am 4dpiui. Otherwise, no symptoms in my 2WW so far. I almost wish the progesterone would give me more just to help me keep my hopes up! 

I will check out the March/April IUI thread. Thanks punts!


----------



## Anne24

esah said:


> Is irritability a side effect of progesterone supps? (Or early pregnancy?) I was so annoyed at everyone today! I also have the mildest bit of achiness in my general reproductive region, but it's probably just the remnants of the 3 huge follicles I had dissolving... I am 4dpiui. Otherwise, no symptoms in my 2WW so far. I almost wish the progesterone would give me more just to help me keep my hopes up!
> 
> I will check out the March/April IUI thread. Thanks punts!

Hi,
I am on progesterone too after iui and am extremely volatile emotionally. I snap at the drop of a hat. Progesterone is known to cause irritability since it messes the hormones completely. Till 5dpo I too was kinda bloated. I am 8dpo today and crampy and have been having loads of cm since 1 dpiui/dpo. Feel that af is just round the corner :(


----------



## qwerty310

I'm only two days pIUI. Woke up with a ton of ewcm... So weird because I was all crampy from what I thought was ovulating and took the hcg shot Sunday night so I should have ov'd... Has anyone had this? I am CD 15 today which is when I usually o but I figured with all these drugs earlier was what I should expect. A not temping anymore.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry I am not on the progesterone but I did look it up on google and it says irritability can be a sign from the hormones!! 

Okay ladies, my boobs hurt and I have some pain in my ovaries right now. I took the OPK since Tuesday and keep getting faint lines! I am hoping I am ovulating right now because I am leaving in 2 hours for Tennessee for work and I wont return till Monday!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OH and yesterday and today I am VERY nauseous. This is a sign of ovulation too, right?


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Sorry I am not on the progesterone but I did look it up on google and it says irritability can be a sign from the hormones!!
> 
> Okay ladies, my boobs hurt and I have some pain in my ovaries right now. I took the OPK since Tuesday and keep getting faint lines! I am hoping I am ovulating right now because I am leaving in 2 hours for Tennessee for work and I wont return till Monday!!

Spermies live up to 5 days in your body so you still have a chance! Good luck :) xoxox


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> OH and yesterday and today I am VERY nauseous. This is a sign of ovulation too, right?

I've noticed a pattern where as I get nauseated around Ovulation. I never noticed this until I started keeping track of my Ovulation.


----------



## barbikins

qwerty310 said:


> I'm only two days pIUI. Woke up with a ton of ewcm... So weird because I was all crampy from what I thought was ovulating and took the hcg shot Sunday night so I should have ov'd... Has anyone had this? I am CD 15 today which is when I usually o but I figured with all these drugs earlier was what I should expect. A not temping anymore.

Hey You!
Yes, its normal to get lots of mucus. IUI loosens the mucus up. I'm surprised you weren't told this would happen? My doctors always mention it. I had a LOT of EWCM after my IUI.

I had my O on CD13 myself b/c of the shot. Or else it's normally around CD15/16 too.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies,

I also get nauseated around ovulation. It can be such strong nausea that I actually vomit.

I have my baseline scan tomorrow, and then I meet the Dr to discuss Meds. 

Anything I should be asking?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I almost puked this morning!!! Ok good I am hoping that I ovulated today or tomorrow!!! We :sex: Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and today!! Sorry if that is TMI!!! OMG so while looking for the :sex: icon I found this :holly: and I thought it was HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-I didn't ask any questions but I called after when I thought of some haha and they were super nice. I asked when we should be doing the deed and about exercise and what should be in our diet...I didn't take any meds but clomid so I just had a few questions on that...GL tomorrow!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks hun.

My clinic has me come in multiple times for blood and scans as I get close to O. So during those visits they will advise of when we should :sex: 

Do you go into work on the day of IUI?


----------



## Amcolecchi

My IUI was Saturday and Sunday morning at 8 a.m. and my husband had to drop-off his sperm at 6:30 a.m. We didn't go home, we went out to breakfast in between but by the time it was over, I was tired and a little crampy. So I rested both days!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> My clinic has me come in multiple times for blood and scans as I get close to O. So during those visits they will advise of when we should :sex:
> 
> Do you go into work on the day of IUI?

I did my IUI on a Saturday morning. I treated myself to lunch after and just chilled at the house the whole day. I was a bit crampy but nothing bad whatsoever. I could have very easily been at work the whole day.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I normally ovulate on CD14-16.

It depends on if I take clomid or femera. 

That will fall on Monday - Wednesday...i think I'm going to schedule yo be at home...just in case.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## barbikins

Breakingdawn, yes went to work each time I did IUI & you just feel crampy sorta like when you have AF. It's nothing bad. You can resume your life as per usual.

Hi pnuts! Doing good here....I'm feeling a bit of twinges today (7dpo) & felt a bit of cramps but I'm not sure if its' what I think it may be *shrugs*.
My tests are still positive except today's looks darker than yesterday's However I also had B12 in me when I peed so the stick is a bit yellow. I think that makes the line appear darker, right? I want to test when I get home today to see what the outcome is. I didn't take a B12 yet.

Here is a tweaked version of my tests. Bottom is today, fmu. Second from bottom, yesterday at 11pm, 3rd from bottom is yesterday fmu.
 



Attached Files:







tweaked series2.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 11









Series IC2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Breakingdawn, yes went to work each time I did IUI & you just feel crampy sorta like when you have AF. It's nothing bad. You can resume your life as per usual.
> 
> Hi pnuts! Doing good here....I'm feeling a bit of twinges today (7dpo) & felt a bit of cramps but I'm not sure if its' what I think it may be *shrugs*.
> My tests are still positive except today's looks darker than yesterday's However I also had B12 in me when I peed so the stick is a bit yellow. I think that makes the line appear darker, right? I want to test when I get home today to see what the outcome is. I didn't take a B12 yet.
> 
> Here is a tweaked version of my tests. Bottom is today, fmu. Second from bottom, yesterday at 11pm, 3rd from bottom is yesterday fmu.



I always say wait for the blood test to confirm it and try to remain calm


----------



## barbikins

Yep sorry, I'm a POAS-aholic. That's just how I is :o)
Keeping Calm however, I am doing quite well.
Cheers!


----------



## MandaC

Jazzyfresh....have you had your blood test yet???


----------



## barbikins

Yes, Jazzy! Do we have good news?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, Jazzy I want to know tooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the responses on IUI and going yo work.

Thankfully I have a pretty flexible job so I just may work from home that day.


----------



## horseypants

me too :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Laughing............ you girls ROCK!!! I am waiting too.... lol!! My nurse is so cute. I was like I POAS this morning and a BFN. She is like SO.. you could still be pregnant. Awww... I love the positive support. I guess we all shall know within the next hour or FOUR. grr!!!! lol.


----------



## barbikins

Aww Jazzy you have to wait a long time eh? What torture!!!
I always get calls back between 11am & 1:30pm.

I'm feeling twinges in the uterine area. ON/Off sensations today.
I normally don't symptom spot but its too early for this if it were b/c of AF.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck jazzy!!!!

I'd be sooo impatient...lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

It's all good. It was a jacked up timing cycle anyways. And one thing I am looking forward to :wine: WOOHOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Jazzy, I'm so sorry its a bfn. That sucks :(
It's good to see you're in good spirits. Are you OK?
A BIG glass of wine is in order!!! xo


----------



## horseypants

jazzy :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Thanks girls! Yes, I am okay. I just want to be off work already and drinking the vino! lol. I didn't even take the progesterone last night since I suspected this was the case. Hopefully AF shows up this weekend so I can get the ball rolling on the next cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Jazzy, good attitude! Hang in there. 
Are you guys going for another IUI?


----------



## JazzyFresh

barbikins said:


> Hey Jazzy, good attitude! Hang in there.
> Are you guys going for another IUI?

Yes, this will be my 3rd. Or as my DH's believes my 2nd. lol. He is pissed because they didn't get my timing right this last cycle so feels WE shouldn't be suffering for their mistake. I will call the office and make the consult appt with the RE once AF shows her face. The nurse already said she would hook us up with the injections. That will save us $300 right there. And then we want to sit down with the RE and find out how they missed my cycle and how they can prevent that this next cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Jazzy, I would be totally pissed off to from your experience. What a rip off.
I would totally inquire why they made you guys do the IUI in the first place. You have to pay good money for it. It's not free. 
Remind me again, you go in for daily ultrasound & blood work leading up to Ovulation?
IF this cycle doesn't work, I'm off to the RE too on April 2nd. I hope I don't have to go to it though :) I want to try meds however, my husband is scaredy pants about twins.


----------



## Jlh1980

Hey everyone I've been silently stalking this thread, I can't believe no one has gotten a BFP yet. I am in the same boat, in the 2ww, following my second IUI which consisted of 2 back to back! However I'm not too optimistic, planning on moving to IVF in a couple of months if this doesn't work, I can't take the disappointment anymore. 
Anyway just wanted to say hi and offer my support, I know how it feels and the frustration with all this. I joined another thread called 3 failed IUIs and it seems everyone on there turned to IVF and so far everyone has gotten their BFPs. Just thought I would share that for me it makes me more optimistic that despite all these BFN's there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## qwerty310

JazzyFresh said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jazzy, good attitude! Hang in there.
> Are you guys going for another IUI?
> 
> Yes, this will be my 3rd. Or as my DH's believes my 2nd. lol. He is pissed because they didn't get my timing right this last cycle so feels WE shouldn't be suffering for their mistake. I will call the office and make the consult appt with the RE once AF shows her face. The nurse already said she would hook us up with the injections. That will save us $300 right there. And then we want to sit down with the RE and find out how they missed my cycle and how they can prevent that this next cycle.Click to expand...

So sorry jazzy :( you have a great attitude and I totally understand that you just want to get on with the next cycle when you already know it didn't work. Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## ElleT613

Welcome JLH!

Jazzy - so sorry for the BFN :( SO frustrating.

I hope everyone else is hanging in there!! AFM - just waiting for AF to start (hopefully tomorrow) so I can get this show on the road. FINALLY will be able to do my second IUI.. they are switching me back to clomid since the femara didn't work. They said they will let me try two more IUI cycles with clomid--- then it's time to talk about IVF. I really pray we dont' have to go that route but what will be will be....

I am supposed to run a 5K on Sunday and where I am it's supposed to be like 40 degrees and rainy. BLah!!!

Have a good night. I am going to have my last glasses of vino before this next cycle starts!


----------



## barbikins

Jlh1980 said:


> Hey everyone I've been silently stalking this thread, I can't believe no one has gotten a BFP yet. I am in the same boat, in the 2ww, following my second IUI which consisted of 2 back to back! However I'm not too optimistic, planning on moving to IVF in a couple of months if this doesn't work, I can't take the disappointment anymore.
> Anyway just wanted to say hi and offer my support, I know how it feels and the frustration with all this. I joined another thread called 3 failed IUIs and it seems everyone on there turned to IVF and so far everyone has gotten their BFPs. Just thought I would share that for me it makes me more optimistic that despite all these BFN's there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Hey Hun, looks like we're on the same page. Second IUI this month but if it doesn't work, onto the third next month. I can't afford IVF :(
I just hope that I'm pregnant this cycle. I'm holding onto hope. As hard as I can!!! I hope I can bring a bfp next week. I would be on cloud :cloud9:


----------



## barbikins

Good Luck Elle! I hope this cycle works for you. 
Keep us posted xo


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Good Luck Elle! I hope this cycle works for you.
> Keep us posted xo

thanks girly:) How are you?? One week until you test?! Are you going to test before your beta?


----------



## Jlh1980

Elle, good luck on your second IUI!!! :dust:

Barb I'll send positive energy your way! Hopefully this one will be it, but if not you will just keep trying, I know a lot of people who got pregnant on their 4th and 6th IUI, that won't be you, but at least its good to know that IVF isn't the only way to get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies thanks for the encouragement!
I have been testing my trigger out & plan to test until bfp or AF!
I can't afford IVF so I hope IUI works. FX


----------



## horseypants

Barbikins :) please post the rest!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..

Had my baseline u/s today and met with the Dr to discuss Meds + IUI this cycle.

I'm taking Femera 5 mg for 5 days starting today. On day 5, I start Puregon 100iu for 3 days.

That takes me to Thurs next week. Then Friday morning I have blood work and u/s too see the progress.

I will be having 2 back to back IUIs this cycle.

First IUI and I'm a bit anxious.

Anyone taken Puregon? Tips? I don't have issues with needles and have given them to others but not to myself....so a bit nervous about that!


----------



## barbikins

horseypants said:


> Barbikins :) please post the rest!

Post the rest? The tests?


----------



## barbikins

Goodluck Breakingdawn!! Don't be nervous about your IUI. It's easy breezy!!!
I did back to back IUI's as well. Apparently this is best. But I did both with Natural Cycle's. So I have little to contribute in terms of discussions about meds :) hehe


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...i have weak ovulation 

So meds are to give follies a little push as I O on my own.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbikins :) please post the rest!
> 
> Post the rest? The tests?Click to expand...

barbikins - i tested this morning and it was whopping false positive. i'm only 5d post trigger shot. i'm going to test every other day starting now. i can't remember - did you start to see it go out of your system at around 10 d post trigger? or more like 7? our thread is so huge now - hard to search!


----------



## barbikins

hey qwerty, I had a stark white last cycle at 12dpo. That was a damn long time.
I am currently 8dpo & still show a faint positive.
The test on the bottom is todays!
 



Attached Files:







progression 8dpolarge2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









progression 8dpolargeTWEAK.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## horseypants

thanks barbikins, ive been poasing down off the trigger too, and the fact that I still have a shadow of a line has been irking me! it STILL has not completely gone but it isnt getting darker either.

good news is i've decided to do another iui if af comes. then if no luck, i will give it a third shot and then cut myself off from ttc until officially wed. I am almost 35........ i think I can live with this plan without looking back thinking i missed a good chance. Anyone in here about my age?


----------



## barbikins

How many dpo are you? I'm 8 & that's 9days post trigger. I know 8dpo is still super early so I'm not worried yet.

I'm almost 32 (this month) but not 35.


----------



## horseypants

:) If you look at my chart you'll see..... ff says i o-ed early, but the iui was 13 days ago....... i'm paying out of pocket for the iuis so i think actually that even ups the stress. gr!


----------



## Jlh1980

horseypants said:


> :) If you look at my chart you'll see..... ff says i o-ed early, but the iui was 13 days ago....... i'm paying out of pocket for the iuis so i think actually that even ups the stress. gr!

Hey horseypants! I usually expect my period about 14 days after the IUI or ovulation. If you take the day you ovulated as conception then it takes about 7-9 days to implant and about 4-6 days after that for you to get a 50% chance of getting a positive with a urine test. I too just had back to back IUI's on the 13th and 14th but I tend not to test. For me seeing a negative is worse than getting AF. I'll be 33 this year so I am close to your age but if this IUI doesn't work for us we are moving onto IVF becuase the success rates are so much better and we too are paying out of pocket.


----------



## barbikins

Jlh, I had my IUI same days as you!!! I O'd on the 14th.


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Jlh, I had my IUI same days as you!!! I O'd on the 14th.

Hi barbikins;)

Just wondering-- how do you know when you actually O in an IUI cycle? Do you temp? I guess I just figured it was impossible since obviously opks all are positive after
The trigger shot....


----------



## esah

horseypants said:


> Anyone in here about my age?

I'm 35, turning 36 in a couple weeks. I think I am the oldest one on this thread! I started trying when I was just 34 as soon as I got married. :( I now tell all my friends who are in their 30s, married, but still questioning when to start trying: "START NOW." Age is by far the biggest determinant of fertility no matter what. From this side of things it just seems crazy to me when my 30-something friends want kids but aren't getting started. Of course it will probably be a breeze for them while I'm still waiting! :dohh::


----------



## horseypants

esah, i think you are right! looking back, i wish I had gotten knocked up young.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey I am 24 and my husband is turning 30 and we are having problems. He has a kids from a previous marriage.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I am 32 ....so reaaly want to be pregnancy at or by 33!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All!

I hope everyone has had a great weekend so far...

Well I am waiting on AF to start so I can get this new cycle going to do my next IUI but AF is still a no show. The witch was due on Friday:/ SO, so annoying. I did the femara this cycle that didn't make my follies grow large enough for an IUI.. I'm wondering if the femara is the cause of AF not starting on time. I have taken some OPK's just to rule out like my .001% of having gotten pregnant on our own this cycle but none of them are positive so I'm assuming its just delayed. 

On the bright side our 4 year wedding anni is coming up this weekend so I am meeting the hubster down in Florida for a little getaway. Just hoping AF doesn't wait until then to show up-- how romantic. lol.

What's goin on with everyone else? Barbikins are you feeling positive about the outcome of your IUI this cycle? 

Breaking Dawn- when is your IUI?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Elle....sorry to hear about this cycle.

I'm going in on Friday for an ultrasound and bloodwork....they will check the follies and figure out IUI. 

Friday is CD11....I'm hoping we will IUI on Sunday & Monday ...


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Elle....sorry to hear about this cycle.
> 
> I'm going in on Friday for an ultrasound and bloodwork....they will check the follies and figure out IUI.
> 
> Friday is CD11....I'm hoping we will IUI on Sunday & Monday ...

That is exciting!! How are you feeling? Excited? Nervous?:happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle ...i think i'm going to be both excited and nervous!!!!

how was your first IUI?


----------



## Jlh1980

Elle good luck with your second, femara made my cycle a little longer than usual.
Twilight or breaking dawn sorry I forgot your name before I started typing.... But I'm trying to say good luck in your iui !

Barbkins, how are you doing this is the week hopefully we will know if our iui s worked, however I have to say I'm not feeling anything but ad symptoms :(. I don't like testing it makes me more miserable to see a neg


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Elle ...i think i'm going to be both excited and nervous!!!!
> 
> how was your first IUI?

I was very nervous...but really it takes like 30 seconds! haha. I was so antsy waiting for the doctor to come in that day. It's a breeze though-- just be excited:thumbup:


----------



## qwerty310

POAS this morning. couldn't sleep anyway so did it in the dark. i'm 8 d post trigger (7dpIUI) today and it was completely negative so that's good. won't test again until later this week now.

really don't FEEL ANYTHING. i kept tricking myself that i felt implantation twinges earlier this weekend but i think i was just imagining them. 

barbikins - how many more days for you? you're getting close! anyone else testing this week?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...you sound like me 

I will be all nerves just waiting for the Dr to show up....then it will be over before I know it

I'm a bit anxious about my first Puregon injection tomorrow night!


----------



## barbikins

HI Ladies!

I am 11dpo (12days post trigger) & my test is barely there. I think it will be like last cycle - tomorrow at 12dpo it should be stark white. So - I still can't test for a true positive. I'm starting to feel exceptionally discouraged today. My tests was darker yesterday than on Saturday & now it dropped considerably to almost negative. 

I don't know what to feel this cycle anymore. I feel like I'm on some roller coaster ride that I want to get off of. I want this to happen this cycle. I feel like I'm getting left behind with everyone else who's pregnant & at least almost 3 months along now & I'm just going nuts in my head!!!

I am feeling nothing right now. No cramps, nada. I felt like for sure this was it for a while but I think the HCG hormones played a role in that. I hate waiting.

For the rest of you ladies who just had your IUI or going to soon, I wish you guys the BEST. :dust:


----------



## bettybee1

awww hunnie hoping you get that BFP!!!!!! 

am not being negative but if you dont get your bfp this month i would say defiantly use clomid or femera too boost things 


but hold on sweetie you get your bfp soon anough xxxx


----------



## barbikins

thanks betty! well the issue with drugs is the chance of multiples.
my husband is terrified. he says the odds have to be like 1 in 1000 for him to feel comfortable taking the risk. in all honestly, we would be up shits creek with twins. he already has an 8 year old to whom he pays a hefty support payment to each month so we dont want to be poor. day care here in Toronto, Canada is insane. its anything between 1K to 2K per month, per child.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all feeling? I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if the letrozole did its job.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! I just got back from a work conference. My husband and I tried naturally (only have a 2% chance) so I am not holding my breath. I should start April 6th. If I do we will set-up round 2 of IUI! FX for all of you!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

hey pnuts! doing alright today. i still have trigger in my system so we'll see.
i should be going in for blood work Thursday - AKA my birthday. So we'll see if it will be a happy day or one of misery. UGH.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> hey pnuts! doing alright today. i still have trigger in my system so we'll see.
> i should be going in for blood work Thursday - AKA my birthday. So we'll see if it will be a happy day or one of misery. UGH.

Good luck hun


----------



## horseypants

Aww barbikins <3 Happy birthday week, Sweets!!!

CD1 for me today. I've got my baseline tomorrow.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Hun! My bday is on Thursday - the 28th :)
That's when I'm scheduled to go in for blood work. BUH.

Yay! Good luck :) Whats baseline btw?


----------



## bettybee1

barbikins - in england its like 900 a month childcare so thats about 1700 in $$$ 


tbh their isnt a massive chance of mulitiples with clomid or femrea my cousion works at the assted conception unit in our town and she says most of twins are from injections and ivf 

not many clomid twins and usually its when they have being on a high dose eg 150-200
you wouldnt need that high of a dose as your fertile and ovulate reguallry you probely just need a boost have you had a hsg done ?? xxx


----------



## barbikins

Wow betty that's expensive! On average I'd say its around 1500 in Toronto but depends totally on what sort of care you have (city run vs. in home care) & how close/far you are from the downtown core. It's disgusting. So expensive.

OK thanks good to know about twin chances. I'm going to discuss my concern w/my doctor if we still need the appointment & see what she says too. See if I can put my hubby's mind at ease at all.

I've had every test under the moon. Everything's perfect. My hormones, I ovulate - all awesome. So, no issues.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi girls! How long should you have to wait after stopping the progesterone cream supplements???


----------



## bettybee1

Jazzy you mean for af ?? I stopped them then got af 2days later :) 

Barbkins- it's ridiculous !!! That's why so many people don't work and claim social !! 

I ovulte on my own and when I take 50mg it makes me ovulate 6das earlier and I get loads ovulation pain & ewcm so think it gives me a boost !! 
I only got 1 follie on 50mg xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well, its not worth it for me to stay home. I still make more money going to work than staying at home. 

Hmm OK well I'm defo going to talk to the doctor & see if I can receive a dosage that will lessen my twin chances. Hubby may go for that.


----------



## horseypants

barbikins, baseline ultrasound is at the beginning of the cycle to check for cysts or anything that would prohibit going forward with pre-iui stimulation medications. what they want to see is that the lining is thin and that your ovaries are "quiet."


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi everyone. I just got blood drawn to confirm ovulation. Had an iui one week ago. Even though my temps and opks and cm show ovulation I am still worried something will be wrong with the progresterone levels. Will find out tonight. No symptoms yet only a very slight cramping sensation this morning. Still to early for any real symptoms though.

What is interesting is that pregnancy gave my sister hives in the evenings and she still gets them13 years later. So I imagine how happy I would be if I break out in hives one of these days. I know it's crazy to think that would make me happy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

How is everyone? Hope everyone had a good weekend and is gearing up for their Easter & Passover holidays. I have been on 75 units of Gonal F since Wed, had a u/s and blood work this morning. He said lining looks good, estrogen rising nicely, and I have 4 follies so far measuring 10mm each on 3 and 9.5mm on another. When do you think IUI will be? What size do the follies need to be? They are keeping me at 75 units and go back for bw & u/s on Wed. Does this sound ok? Thanks ladies!


----------



## bettybee1

At the moment I don't earn as much as I would staying at home boo !! But am in the final year of my nursing degree so will be earning more then :D !!! 

Hope your hubby jumps on board for it hun ;D xxx


----------



## ElleT613

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all feeling? I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if the letrozole did its job.

Good luck tomorrow. FX for you


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> hey pnuts! doing alright today. i still have trigger in my system so we'll see.
> i should be going in for blood work Thursday - AKA my birthday. So we'll see if it will be a happy day or one of misery. UGH.

Beta test on your BDAY?! You are brave girlie!! I really hope you will be :happydance:celebrating :)

Happy Birthday week by the way:cake:


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great weekend so far...
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF to start so I can get this new cycle going to do my next IUI but AF is still a no show. The witch was due on Friday:/ SO, so annoying. I did the femara this cycle that didn't make my follies grow large enough for an IUI.. I'm wondering if the femara is the cause of AF not starting on time. I have taken some OPK's just to rule out like my .001% of having gotten pregnant on our own this cycle but none of them are positive so I'm assuming its just delayed.
> 
> On the bright side our 4 year wedding anni is coming up this weekend so I am meeting the hubster down in Florida for a little getaway. Just hoping AF doesn't wait until then to show up-- how romantic. lol.
> 
> What's goin on with everyone else? Barbikins are you feeling positive about the outcome of your IUI this cycle?
> 
> Breaking Dawn- when is your IUI?

Hey!! What day is your anniversary?? Mine is coming up next weekend too on the 31st!! I really really hope that AF doesn't show up for you so that you can at least have some sexy time! lol


----------



## ElleT613

Hi there!

Oh my gosh, I know -- it would be just my luck that the witch shows up while we are on our anni weekend! haha. Our anniversary is Thursday on March 28th! Too funny-- happy anniversary to you and your hubs!


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Oh my gosh, I know -- it would be just my luck that the witch shows up while we are on our anni weekend! haha. Our anniversary is Thursday on March 28th! Too funny-- happy anniversary to you and your hubs!

Awww same to you too!!! Hope you have fun in FL and I will keep my FX'd that af doesn't show until after!! :af:


----------



## esah

Hi girls -- I've been pretty quiet lately b/c there's not much to report until I test on Saturday. No real symptoms, not feeling super optimistic for a bpf, but also don't feel like I'm necessarily out. Also trying to think ahead if it doesn't work. I'm starting to feel like IUI is a waste of money and maybe we should be moving on to IVF instead. I guess I will need to give it at least one or two more tries though since this is the first month the Clomid even worked to give me extra follies... also I'm traveling for work and to a wedding in April & May so I wouldn't be able to do ivf anyway. I wanted to take a vacation in June too... so easy to just keep putting more intense treatment off, but I know that clock is ticking! 

fingers crossed for bfp for barbikins and any other testers coming up, and no anniversary AF for Elle. :)


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Hi girls -- I've been pretty quiet lately b/c there's not much to report until I test on Saturday. No real symptoms, not feeling super optimistic for a bpf, but also don't feel like I'm necessarily out. Also trying to think ahead if it doesn't work. I'm starting to feel like IUI is a waste of money and maybe we should be moving on to IVF instead. I guess I will need to give it at least one or two more tries though since this is the first month the Clomid even worked to give me extra follies... also I'm traveling for work and to a wedding in April & May so I wouldn't be able to do ivf anyway. I wanted to take a vacation in June too... so easy to just keep putting more intense treatment off, but I know that clock is ticking!
> 
> fingers crossed for bfp for barbikins and any other testers coming up, and no anniversary AF for Elle. :)

I hope it's a bfp for you;). I know I am starting to feel the same way about the IUI ecspecially considering we have not had a bfp on this thread yet. I was way optimistic starting bc one of my best friends got her bfp her 1st IUI...

Anyway I guess it is worth trying a few times just by chance it works and you can save yourself $$. Take that vacation no matter what though!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!!!

Elle, your anniversary is on my birthday :)

Congrats to you ladies celebrating anniversaries. How many years have you been married? I've been married for 14 months! 

My progression tests are getting darker! I don't want to jump the gun but I may be knocked up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I hope you are knocked-up!!!! You will be the first BFP!!!!! FX for you!!!!


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Elle, your anniversary is on my birthday :)
> 
> Congrats to you ladies celebrating anniversaries. How many years have you been married? I've been married for 14 months!
> 
> My progression tests are getting darker! I don't want to jump the gun but I may be knocked up!

OMG that is looking really promising!!! I am hoping that is your BFP!!!! So hard not to jump the gun, but it looks like it's your time to get a BFP!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Elle, your anniversary is on my birthday :)
> 
> Congrats to you ladies celebrating anniversaries. How many years have you been married? I've been married for 14 months!
> 
> My progression tests are getting darker! I don't want to jump the gun but I may be knocked up!

Oh my gosh! This is so exciting.... eeeek. I seriously hope so!!


----------



## ElleT613

Ya'll- Still no AF! It was due Friday. I think I am going insane. I took a HPT on Sunday and it was BFN. I was not expecting any miracles as I dont' even know if I ovulated of course. But the longer it goes without AF the higher my hopes are getting? This is like a mean joke-- 4 days late for AF with just some cramps on and off (which feels like AF is coming but she doesn't show). Definitely no other pregnancy symptoms though. CD 33 today. Sheesh.

I talked my nurse yesterday and she said she wont' prescribe me anything to start my period until it goes for 40 days... that's Monday of next week.

Have a good day everyone!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle- did you do a blood test?


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Ya'll- Still no AF! It was due Friday. I think I am going insane. I took a HPT on Sunday and it was BFN. I was not expecting any miracles as I dont' even know if I ovulated of course. But the longer it goes without AF the higher my hopes are getting? This is like a mean joke-- 4 days late for AF with just some cramps on and off (which feels like AF is coming but she doesn't show). Definitely no other pregnancy symptoms though. CD 33 today. Sheesh.
> 
> I talked my nurse yesterday and she said she wont' prescribe me anything to start my period until it goes for 40 days... that's Monday of next week.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!! :)

Really?!?! When are you going to test again?? Maybe we will have 2 BFPs on the board this month!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## barbikins

I think I may be knocked up ladies! I'm going to take a test later on today & see if it gets even darker. I'll update you guys!

Elle - really? Did you not do a blood test??? You should go in for blood work to see if you're preggers. 40 days is SO long to wait!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Barbikins: I am excited for you. Good luck with your test!


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> I think I may be knocked up ladies! I'm going to take a test later on today & see if it gets even darker. I'll update you guys!
> 
> Elle - really? Did you not do a blood test??? You should go in for blood work to see if you're preggers. 40 days is SO long to wait!

Well, this was the cycle that I took Femara but IUI got canceled bc my follies were not large enough. I did have a few but none were over 18mm. Anyway, we did bd sometime when I possibly ovulated but.... My follies were small so I doubt they would have been viable...who knows though, maybe there was one hiding that they missed;)


If you are preggers I am going to jump for joy!! You are going to renew hope for a lot of people on this thread!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Well, its not worth it for me to stay home. I still make more money going to work than staying at home.
> 
> Hmm OK well I'm defo going to talk to the doctor & see if I can receive a dosage that will lessen my twin chances. Hubby may go for that.

Hey Barbikins:) I used Fermera to concieve both my girls and my RE said Fermera has even less of a chance of multiples then Clomid.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I think I may be knocked up ladies! I'm going to take a test later on today & see if it gets even darker. I'll update you guys!
> 
> Elle - really? Did you not do a blood test??? You should go in for blood work to see if you're preggers. 40 days is SO long to wait!

YAY!!!!:thumbup: Good Luck


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I have been really quiet lately. I am finally getting in to see my RE tomorrow to talk about my 3rd IUI and crossing my fingers this cycle doesn't gett cxld and my eggs grow. lol. He will also be inducing my cycle tomorrow to so that means more waiting. 
I am hoping to hear some good new from everyone soon.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am just waiting for my ultrasound appointment which is at noon. I am super excited. This will tell me if the letrozole worked I know I still have a few days before the trigger injection. we will see what happens. Barbikins I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am just waiting for my ultrasound appointment which is at noon. I am super excited. This will tell me if the letrozole worked I know I still have a few days before the trigger injection. we will see what happens. Barbikins I hope you get your BFP!

Good Luck:)


----------



## barbikins

Short but sweet. Here is my progression and last test is smu today, 12dpo. 
I am walking so I will respond more when I'm back on my PC.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Short but sweet. Here is my progression and last test is smu today, 12dpo.
> I am walking so I will respond more when I'm back on my PC.

It definitly looks darker!!!! Fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Short but sweet. Here is my progression and last test is smu today, 12dpo.
> I am walking so I will respond more when I'm back on my PC.

Trigger should def be out by now and there is a def second line that looks like it's getting darker!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi girls! So, still no period. I called the office last night and talked to the triage nurse for my RE. She told me that it could take up to 10 days to get my period. I asked her why it only took 2 last cycle... she goes oh... hmm... well if you don't get it by the 10th day, please come in for a pregnancy test. WTF!! Is it just a guessing game or what?!?


----------



## barbikins

Oh Jazzy, this is odd. I'm sorry you have to wait like this.
Blasted crap!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yeah, it is SO weird. I don't even know what to think about it. It bothers me even more because prior to the RE, my cycles were perfect. Literally every 28 days... get it on a Monday, get it 4 weeks later on a Monday. Grrrr.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I think I may be knocked up ladies! I'm going to take a test later on today & see if it gets even darker. I'll update you guys!
> 
> Elle - really? Did you not do a blood test??? You should go in for blood work to see if you're preggers. 40 days is SO long to wait!

Aaaaa! Barbikins that looks promising! Wild be so fitting for our founder to be the first BFP. Good luck to you sweetie! Cute pic btw


----------



## barbikins

Well Jazzy, I'm holding out for you! I hear after you stop Progesterone your period comes days later. FX!!!

Thanks qwerty!!! Hilarious - the Founder. Yes. This is I. The Founder! :)


----------



## qwerty310

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think I may be knocked up ladies! I'm going to take a test later on today & see if it gets even darker. I'll update you guys!
> 
> Elle - really? Did you not do a blood test??? You should go in for blood work to see if you're preggers. 40 days is SO long to wait!
> 
> Aaaaa! Barbikins that looks promising! Wild be so fitting for our founder to be the first BFP. Good luck to you sweetie! Cute pic btwClick to expand...

WOULD be so fitting...


----------



## JazzyFresh

Wait... Barbikins... you might be preggo I just read?!?


----------



## qwerty310

Babywhisperer said:


> How is everyone? Hope everyone had a good weekend and is gearing up for their Easter & Passover holidays. I have been on 75 units of Gonal F since Wed, had a u/s and blood work this morning. He said lining looks good, estrogen rising nicely, and I have 4 follies so far measuring 10mm each on 3 and 9.5mm on another. When do you think IUI will be? What size do the follies need to be? They are keeping me at 75 units and go back for bw & u/s on Wed. Does this sound ok? Thanks ladies!

Hi there! I wasn't on the me drugs as you... Was on clomid... But on first first IUI cycle I was exactly where you are at day 10. I had a few that were about 10 mm. I went back two days later and then that night triggered. there was one that was about 22 mm. I read somewhere though that on average they grow about 1.5 mm a day but that seems slower than a lot of us have seen. Sounds like you will have IUI on Thursday or Friday! Exciting! Good luck :)


----------



## ElleT613

Alright ladies. I dont' have any HPT's left so I did an LH test---- today I am CD 33 (5 days late). I think I may have to grab some tests tonight on my way home from dinner. It is true that HCG is like LH but HCG has an extra hormone in it. So you can use a LH test to detect HCG but not the other way around? 

Anyway, so here is my LH from a few minutes ago. Definitely has got some color on it for CD 33?! Who knows!

https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q781/LPrescott613/photo37_zpsdf85135a.jpg


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Alright ladies. I dont' have any HPT's left so I did an LH test---- today I am CD 33 (5 days late). I think I may have to grab some tests tonight on my way home from dinner. It is true that HCG is like LH but HCG has an extra hormone in it. So you can use a LH test to detect HCG but not the other way around?
> 
> Anyway, so here is my LH from a few minutes ago. Definitely has got some color on it for CD 33?! Who knows!
> 
> https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q781/LPrescott613/photo37_zpsdf85135a.jpg

YES YES YES - you are right, they are the like twin hormones and you are exactly right about the testing...go get an HPT!! I will be stalking :happydance:


----------



## esah

Barbikins and Elle - ARE YOU PREGGERS?!?! OMG!!! Let us know!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

WOW...

So much going on here today!!

Barbikns...looks like its the start of your BFP....sooo exciting :hugs:

Elle...eeee goooo test!!!! :test:


AFM....I'm feeling so proud of myself....I just did my very FIRST injection. It was much easier then I thought it would be.....I was nervous holding the pen. BUT I did it. 

Hahah I know I'm excited....but I feel like its a big step....


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Hope everyone had a good weekend and is gearing up for their Easter & Passover holidays. I have been on 75 units of Gonal F since Wed, had a u/s and blood work this morning. He said lining looks good, estrogen rising nicely, and I have 4 follies so far measuring 10mm each on 3 and 9.5mm on another. When do you think IUI will be? What size do the follies need to be? They are keeping me at 75 units and go back for bw & u/s on Wed. Does this sound ok? Thanks ladies!
> 
> Hi there! I wasn't on the me drugs as you... Was on clomid... But on first first IUI cycle I was exactly where you are at day 10. I had a few that were about 10 mm. I went back two days later and then that night triggered. there was one that was about 22 mm. I read somewhere though that on average they grow about 1.5 mm a day but that seems slower than a lot of us have seen. Sounds like you will have IUI on Thursday or Friday! Exciting! Good luck :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Tonight was night #7 of injections and I have a u/s and bw tomorrow so hopefully I will have more clarity as to when I could have the IUI. It would be great to have it done before Easter.


----------



## barbikins

How's this for an answer?!:


:):):):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> How's this for an answer?!:
> 
> 
> :):):):)


BARBIKINS!!!:happydance:

oh my gosh - sooooo happy- yay!!!! You did it!


----------



## barbikins

Omg!!!!!!
I told my husband and he is SO happy. He's gone testy eyed more than once!!!
Wow!
Here is my FrER around 10pm. Way darker than this afternoon!
I did it!!!!
Will go for bloods Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## esah

OMG! So happy for you!! And you didn't have to go to Clomid! Congratulations!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Congrats barbikins!


----------



## karena547

Congratulations barbikins!!!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- CONGRAT'S!!!!!!!!! FIRST BFP!!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> How's this for an answer?!:
> 
> 
> :):):):)

YAY!!!! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## qwerty310

ElleT613 said:


> Alright ladies. I dont' have any HPT's left so I did an LH test---- today I am CD 33 (5 days late). I think I may have to grab some tests tonight on my way home from dinner. It is true that HCG is like LH but HCG has an extra hormone in it. So you can use a LH test to detect HCG but not the other way around?
> 
> Anyway, so here is my LH from a few minutes ago. Definitely has got some color on it for CD 33?! Who knows!
> 
> https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q781/LPrescott613/photo37_zpsdf85135a.jpg

Any update Elle? I hate to be the bummer but on the LH strips when you see a pink line and a darker line that means negative, and two lines of equal darkness is a positive. Yours looks like maybe it's darker than when it's that faint pink negative though. Do the hcg for sure! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## ElleT613

qwerty310 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies. I dont' have any HPT's left so I did an LH test---- today I am CD 33 (5 days late). I think I may have to grab some tests tonight on my way home from dinner. It is true that HCG is like LH but HCG has an extra hormone in it. So you can use a LH test to detect HCG but not the other way around?
> 
> Anyway, so here is my LH from a few minutes ago. Definitely has got some color on it for CD 33?! Who knows!
> 
> https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q781/LPrescott613/photo37_zpsdf85135a.jpg
> 
> Any update Elle? I hate to be the bummer but on the LH strips when you see a pink line and a darker line that means negative, and two lines of equal darkness is a positive. Yours looks like maybe it's darker than when it's that faint pink negative though. Do the hcg for sure! Crossing my fingers for you!Click to expand...

Hi;) I know i definitely think you are right. I'm pretty sure I'm not preggers but still no AF-- 6 days late but I think I'm messed up from the Femara. I will test today after work; I've been busy this week so I haven't had the chance to go back by the store to get some more tests. Maybe good though to keep my mind off of it. Everyone have a great day I'll update what the outcome is later. Not expecting a bfp though....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> How's this for an answer?!:
> 
> 
> :):):):)

CONGRATS! Thank you for breaking the negative streak!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats barbikins!!!

What great news so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Ladies! I'm still trying to come to terms with it. I'm not sure it hit home entirely. Haha! I don't feel much in terms of symptoms. My boobies are feeling firey every so often. That's about it.

I couldnt sleep last night & woke up super early. I'm excited. 
And we sold our house last night. It was an epic day.


----------



## ElleT613

Wow, sold your house and BFP in one day!? That is awesome!!!

Came home for lunch and stopped and grabbed some hpt's. Anyway, BFN on CD 34-- so I just have the longest cycle of my life when I'm trying to move on to my 2nd IUI. I'm laughing here.... but not really!! ha.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...sorry about bfn.

Hopefully this cycle ends soon


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm still trying to come to terms with it. I'm not sure it hit home entirely. Haha! I don't feel much in terms of symptoms. My boobies are feeling firey every so often. That's about it.
> 
> I couldnt sleep last night & woke up super early. I'm excited.
> And we sold our house last night. It was an epic day.

Congrats on both fronts!! Amazing news. Lets hope it's contagious. 

Afm I had another u/s and follies are 15, 14 and 13. Triple lining but no surge yet. I go back tomorrow. Crossing fingers!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Elle - yes crazy day!
And I'm sorry to hear about your cycle. I hope you get your bfp very soon!!!! XO

Breakingdawn, how's it going?

Pnuts, thanks! How's it going with you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...its going well.

Gearing up for my first IUI. So took my first injection last night. Got two more then I go in for follies scan on friday. That will be 11 dpo.


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats barbkins :D so amazing fx for a happy healthy beanie :) xxxxx


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbikins...its going well.
> 
> Gearing up for my first IUI. So took my first injection last night. Got two more then I go in for follies scan on friday. That will be 11 dpo.

Hmm So will you have your IUI you think this weekend????


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Betty! I've made an appointment with my family doctor next Wednesday so I'll be getting an OB referral! WHOO! I can't believe I'm doing this again :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins...its going well.
> 
> Gearing up for my first IUI. So took my first injection last night. Got two more then I go in for follies scan on friday. That will be 11 dpo.
> 
> Hmm So will you have your IUI you think this weekend????Click to expand...

Barbikins..i dont know..

When do they schedule IUIs for ...what CD?

I usually ovulate on CD14...which is on Monday.

This is my first IUI so I really don't know when it will happen.

I'm hoping it will be Sunday + Monday


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins...its going well.
> 
> Gearing up for my first IUI. So took my first injection last night. Got two more then I go in for follies scan on friday. That will be 11 dpo.
> 
> Hmm So will you have your IUI you think this weekend????Click to expand...
> 
> Barbikins..i dont know..
> 
> When do they schedule IUIs for ...what CD?
> 
> I usually ovulate on CD14...which is on Monday.
> 
> This is my first IUI so I really don't know when it will happen.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be Sunday + MondayClick to expand...

It depends on where your follicles are at. I think they like to have one at around twenty or so for you to trigger. Good luck to you on Friday! For me the first IUI was cd15 but then the second was cd11.


----------



## barbikins

I agree with qwerty!!! They will tell you when it's time. 
I noticed that my follicle grew 1mm a day so I could predict the day :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Thanks Elle - yes crazy day!
> And I'm sorry to hear about your cycle. I hope you get your bfp very soon!!!! XO
> 
> Breakingdawn, how's it going?
> 
> Pnuts, thanks! How's it going with you?


Hey,
I am doing great, I got my trigger shot today and tomorrow morning I have my IUI. I am only on cd 11 but one of my folis measured at 21mm by 22.5mm it was huge. Wish me luck and pray I get my BFP this cycle


----------



## esah

barbikins said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm still trying to come to terms with it. I'm not sure it hit home entirely. Haha! I don't feel much in terms of symptoms. My boobies are feeling firey every so often. That's about it.
> 
> I couldnt sleep last night & woke up super early. I'm excited.
> And we sold our house last night. It was an epic day.

That's helpful to hear that you don't really have symptoms - I've got nada except mild cramps sometimes - so you're helping to keep my hopes up. :) Just 2 more full days to get through before I test. 

Amazing you were dealing with selling your house through all this too. Nice work!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

*Qwerty* and *Barbikins*... So I guess based on what you said I will find out follie size onfriday.. And then from there we can kinda figure out what day I will have IUI.

Will drs always give a trigger shot before IUI? Just wondering if I should expect that.

*Pnuts*...goodluck on you IUI tomorrow. Wish you the best hoping it's your BFP


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies! Would Love to join this group! I will be doing my first IUI soon. Have no clue what to expect. Any advice? Today is CD1 for me. I start Femara on the 31st (CD5) until the 4th of April (CD9). I will then go for an appt on the 8th, I'm guessing for an ultrasound (CD13). Can anyone tell me when I should start OPK? I will be doing the Ovidrel shot, but will not know when until after doctor appt.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi *lovepink*

I'm also on my first IUI....I just finished taking femera yesterday ...and started puregon injection yesterday. I go in for scan on Friday and maybe IUI this weekend....? 

On femera I start OPKs on cd10...which is tomorrow for me then I have follie scan on cd11....

I also have no idea what to expcect....excited and anxious....goodluck...keep me posted!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi *lovepink*
> 
> I'm also on my first IUI....I just finished taking femera yesterday ...and started puregon injection yesterday. I go in for scan on Friday and maybe IUI this weekend....?
> 
> On femera I start OPKs on cd10...which is tomorrow for me then I have follie scan on cd11....
> 
> I also have no idea what to expcect....excited and anxious....goodluck...keep me posted!!

Hi Breaking Dawn! So exciting!! xx for you! I sure will! Keep me posted as well.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> *Qwerty* and *Barbikins*... So I guess based on what you said I will find out follie size onfriday.. And then from there we can kinda figure out what day I will have IUI.
> 
> Will drs always give a trigger shot before IUI? Just wondering if I should expect that.
> 
> *Pnuts*...goodluck on you IUI tomorrow. Wish you the best hoping it's your BFP

Pnuts good luck today!!!

I think that the drs always prefer to give the trigger before IUI. It then takes about 36 hours for you to ovulate so some clinics do it 24 hours in advance, some do it 48 or different. You should ask them though today so that you can get the prescription.


----------



## qwerty310

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies! Would Love to join this group! I will be doing my first IUI soon. Have no clue what to expect. Any advice? Today is CD1 for me. I start Femara on the 31st (CD5) until the 4th of April (CD9). I will then go for an appt on the 8th, I'm guessing for an ultrasound (CD13). Can anyone tell me when I should start OPK? I will be doing the Ovidrel shot, but will not know when until after doctor appt.

Hi and welcome! If you are doing the ovidrel trigger then you will not need to do the opk as long as your clinic is monitoring you. The ovidrel will induce the ovulatin for you, so measuring your LH is less relevant in the situation. That being said, some ladies on this forum have had poorly timed IUIs so it wouldn't hurt to track your LH with opk starting around day 9. If this is your first time on hormones and drugs then remember you might ovulate at a different day in your cycle then you usually do. Hope this helps! Ask your clinic lots of questions too. THey want us to succeed!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I didn't do an OPK because my doctor monitored me with ym first IUI....due to my insurance covering nothing though, we took this month off and in April I think I will do OPK's and I am going to start on CD 10...I have like 40 cheap ones I bought offline so I don't mind using a lot!! Good luck ladies!!! 

AFM-I know I only had a 2% chance this month naturally but my nipples were burning last night!!! That's never happened before!! I am hoping this is good news!! But trying not to get my hopes up!!


----------



## bettybee1

How do you work it out you only have a 2% chance ? You could have more ?!! X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty-the doc told me that's what it is going natural since's husband's sperm morphology is only 2%! BUT I have read online miracles happen! He had the strict testing done in January and since then he has been taking more vitamins and watching his food and not drinking at all (even though he is 26, healthy, and not overweight-he is a marathon runner too!) So the docs aren't sure why his sperm is like that, he did get a new job in February and his old job he was near chemicals and extreme heat! So we are hoping all of these changes could help!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty-I see you are getting IVF done April 5!!! How exciting!! Are you nervous?! I heard the chances for IVF are the best so I have my FX for you!!! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah o sign all My forms and collect the drugs on the 5th then as soon as af starts I get going yeah 50% success so that's much better then iui . 
Very nervous!! 


What was your husbands sperm count ? Xxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Hubby and I are getting ready to go do IUI. He has to do his sperm sample first, that takes an hour to process and then IUI time. Wish me luck:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Good luck!!!!!!! FX for you!!!!!

Betty-His count was good. His motility is low (I don't remember the exact number haha) and morphology is 2% and they want the morph part at least like 14 and better!! So real bad and the weird thing is his testosterone levels are good and he had a health check and he is good, they have no idea why such a low morph count. He is 6'1" and like 180, so not over weight at all, not a smoker, drinker. Eats healthy, he did drink a lot of energy drinks but has since stopped and he is a runner! But my friend who's husband is 38, a smoker all his life, just got my bf prego!! So apparently things work in mysterious ways haha! I am happy for them too because they are having a boy and he is the only boy and needs to carry on the name!! (my husband does too!)

Do you ladies have names picked out? I do!!!! HAHAHA
Girl: Selina Maria
Boys: Matteo Anthony (Anthony is my hubby)
Gianni Guido (family name on my side) We are VERY Italian, speak it at home, very traditional with cultures and still have family in Italy, so I want to keep my heritage alive! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Hubby and I are getting ready to go do IUI. He has to do his sperm sample first, that takes an hour to process and then IUI time. Wish me luck:)

Good luck, I hope to be right behind you. 

Popping in to update after my 4th u/s this week. Follies didn't grow as much from yesterday as they did from Sunday to Tuesday so I have to back tomorrow. He's keeping me at 75 units of Gonal F. There is a triple lining and I think the largest follie is 15.5. I hope acupuncture this afternoon helps bc I'd love to trigger tomorrow night and do IUI on Sunday. Crossing fingers this works!! If not it's onto IVF. GL ladies!


----------



## bettybee1

Arrrr okay my hubby's morph is 5% do it's Low too don't know why tho like you say he's super fit and doesn't smoke or drink bah humbug !! Lol really fustratong !! 

I love those names an glad you want too keep your heritage !! In the family !!!


How many dpo r u ? X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Betty-I know!!! It's frustrating!! He did start taking wellman's conception. It's from the UK Vitamins and I have heard great things about it. Fertilaid didn't work for him, he was actually on his 3rd month taking Fertilaid when he got the one SA done!!! It's hard for the guys knowing they have sperm issues!! I am 6 DPO!! We tried naturally because of money and that I was out of town for work. I ovulated the day I left (did OPK's) so w e have a slight chance!!! Let me know all about your IVF process! We want to move that way if we do 4 IUI's that fail!!! FX for you!!!!


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Hubby and I are getting ready to go do IUI. He has to do his sperm sample first, that takes an hour to process and then IUI time. Wish me luck:)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-how are you doing?!!? 6 DPO for me and I know you are close!! Any signs? I got a huge zit on my chin haha and my nipples were BURNING last night...but I am telling myself it is nothing haha!!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-how are you doing?!!? 6 DPO for me and I know you are close!! Any signs? I got a huge zit on my chin haha and my nipples were BURNING last night...but I am telling myself it is nothing haha!!!

I'm good!! This cycle has been much, much different than last cycle, I have been much more emotional, not as crampy, and just feel different, I dont' know why lol also my boobs hurt a lot more this time around but I'm thinking that is still from the trigger shot? (8 dptrigger, 6dpIUI) I don't know, I have this feeling that this one is going to work out and I never was this hopeful the first time around so I am hoping that means something, but also trying not to get my hopes up of course...this 2ww is killing me!!! lol You haven't been on meds so if your nipples are burning, that could def mean something!!!!! Do they usually in your 2ww?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena- THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!! Felling different is a GOOD sign!!!! I am hoping and praying you get your BFP this month!!! When are you going to test?!!? AHHH I am so excited for you!!! All these signs are good ones!! :) My boobs do hurt before my period and after ovulation BUT I have never had burning nipples and it was just my right one? Hahaha not sure what that means...I am not too hopeful since it was natural but it would be AWESOME if it was because it would mean so much to my husband AND it was his birthday March 17th! FX for you Karena!!! I think this is the month for you!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Good luck everyone. 10dpiui here. No symptoms yet. I did cry yesterday morning though for no real reason then got angry in the afternoon because my doctor called the wrong pharmacy to fill a prescription. Normally I would have been calmer. Not sure if it means anything. This whole process of ttc long term is pretty stressful so it could be I'm emotional from that. Not feeling hopeful right now but not defeated.


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

I finally had my appt yesturday with my RE. We are backing up a bit and going back to Femera with Puregon. If my LH is high on Day7 he will cxl the cycle again and then add a steroid (can't remember the name) to the next cycle to help block the LH from getting to high. I am hoping with Acupuncture that I started it will change my hormones a bit and this cycle will be alot better and last time was maybe a one time thing. So I am inducing my period and waiting to get started. 

I am really excited about all the good and promising news I have been reading.


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi - I have heard soooo many women who have had that on one nipple and got there BFP, seriously...I am not even trying to get your hopes up but I have read that sooo many times!!! And also, they say to look for anything that is different from previous cycles like you said, sooo there is a good chance for you! Miracles do happen!!! And I know you aren't the "issue" but I have also heard a lot of women say that they were extra fertile the month they were taking a break bc the meds give us a boost for a few cycles....soooo you never know!!! I am KMFX'd for you!! DH wants to test next wednesday on his birthday!!! lol

BabyHopes1974 - sometimes no symptoms is a good thing! I have many friends that have gone through IUI/IVF and they were sooo sure they were out because they didn't have symptoms only to get their BFP!!! And I am with you with being emotional, I cried 3 times this morning and once already today lol 

MandaC - it sounds like your doctor has a good protocol for you, I hope you dont' have to cancel again! Out of curiosity, why isn't he starting the meds that help you not to ovulate (or to keep your LH low) this cycle so you don't risk having to cancel another cycle...I know they use this medicine for IVF before egg retrieval...are they just trying to keep you off so many meds?


----------



## MandaC

karena547 said:


> Amcolecchi - I have heard soooo many women who have had that on one nipple and got there BFP, seriously...I am not even trying to get your hopes up but I have read that sooo many times!!! And also, they say to look for anything that is different from previous cycles like you said, sooo there is a good chance for you! Miracles do happen!!! And I know you aren't the "issue" but I have also heard a lot of women say that they were extra fertile the month they were taking a break bc the meds give us a boost for a few cycles....soooo you never know!!! I am KMFX'd for you!! DH wants to test next wednesday on his birthday!!! lol
> 
> MandaC - it sounds like your doctor has a good protocol for you, I hope you dont' have to cancel again! Out of curiosity, why isn't he starting the meds that help you not to ovulate (or to keep your LH low) this cycle so you don't risk having to cancel another cycle...I know they use this medicine for IVF before egg retrieval...are they just trying to keep you off so many meds?

I feeling excited this month for some odd reason, I would think I would feel worried that he may cxl it again but I feel more calm. lol
The other medication is a steroid and he doesn't want to give it to me if he doesn't have too. He just wants to see if maybe that last time was a one time thing. He said if he has to cxl again he will forsure give me the meds but doesn't really want too unless absolute necessary. I wish I could remember the names for you guys I am pretty sure it started with a "D" maybe "DEX" something. :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

Manda, I missed what happened last time but think we're in a similar situation. I oed early last time and now we're trying it again....


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> Manda, I missed what happened last time but think we're in a similar situation. I oed early last time and now we're trying it again....

Hey, my 1st cycle I started with Letrozole and injections on day 7 and on day 8 they cxld my cycle cause my LH was too high. So the next cycle they gave me only puregon injections and Orgalutron which caused my follies not to grow at all and the finally cxld my cycle on day 21 :(
So this time my RE is going back to Letrozole and injections and if my LH is to high again he will cxl and then add a steroid the next cycle to block the LH again...lol a little confusing but its so weird because I concieved both my girls using Letrozole the first month on it so it is strange that only 2 years later it is not working. I just have to wait for AF now, she is taking FOREVER!! I am on CD41:(
What is going on with you??


----------



## horseypants

Hmm... So I'm at the start of a new cycle finally (mine took forever too. It was a short cycle - I oed early and the iui was way too late - but then my luteal phase was loong because I was taking progesterone)

Cd4 this morning. Should have started the letrozole last night but instead took 5mg this morning. 

I am mainly worried about o-ing early again. My re seems to barely believe it really happened and insists the gonal-f injectibles I'll be taking again inhibit o. But I've got the steroid inhibitor on hand too... Cetrotide. You must have the other one. Ganirelex I think. My doc seems reluctant to use either because there's some evidence to suggest that it makes the lining less receptive to implantation. 

:shrug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-ahh I know I have read that too but I am trying to stay calm hahaha...do you think you will test next Wednesday!!? It would totally be an AWESOME birthday gift for him!!! I am so excited for you!!! KMFX!!!!!! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole and Betty....my DH had normal borderline morphology. but nothing major. However my DH is very healthy and so asked if there were vitamins he could add to his regimen to improve it.

The Dr gave him this list to be taken twice daily:
Maca 500mg
Co Q10 200mg
Conception XR
Vit C 500mg
Vit E 400 IU


Hope this helps!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
I am back from my IUI and I am a little crampy. I am just relaxing on the couch right now. I have school work I need to do but that can wait. I have blood work for the progesterone level the 5th and then pregnancy test the 12. cheers to a 2ww. my lining was at 9.5mm which is good. I am really hoping this cycle works for us because we won't be able to do another procedure until late 2014 early 2015 with my husband's training schedule and deployment. I don't want to have to wait that long


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts -. Goodluck hope this is it for you.. Fx!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Has anyone experienced lots of creamy white discharge?

I have taken femera and now on Puregon injection 

Today I have noticed LOTS of creamy white CM.

Is this from Puregon? 

Never had this much before...


----------



## barbikins

Hey Pnut! YAY! Now the two week waiting game!

Confirmation ladies from my clinic that I'm pregnant! I have to go in on Monday to check my blood & make sure the numbers are doubling. It makes me nervous. *sigh*


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats again barbkins !!!! What's was your hcg number ? Xx


----------



## barbikins

It's 30miu...I'm 14dpo!


----------



## bettybee1

Awww that's fab ! :D !!!!!! Fx'd that your numbers double now :)!!! X


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey Pnut! YAY! Now the two week waiting game!
> 
> Confirmation ladies from my clinic that I'm pregnant! I have to go in on Monday to check my blood & make sure the numbers are doubling. It makes me nervous. *sigh*

So happy for you barbikins! Congratulations :happydance: keep us posted as things move forward.

I'm only 9 days post IUI and am losing it. I don't feel anything different. Maybe I feel some mild cramping for the past like, six days but not sure then if that is just a side effect of all the stuff that's going on with hcg and IuI. Just wish I had a hot nipple or something to keep me going :winkwink:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-KMFX for you!!!

Barbikins- so awesome!!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Has anyone experienced lots of creamy white discharge?
> 
> I have taken femera and now on Puregon injection
> 
> Today I have noticed LOTS of creamy white CM.
> 
> Is this from Puregon?
> 
> Never had this much before...

I had that with the Puregon injections to the point where I thought I was already pregnant. lol I am pretty sure it is normal.


----------



## horseypants

barbikins, fantastico!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Ladies!

I am so tired. I dont know if it's kicked in yet. I dont feel pregnant. I was exhausted last time but not until about 6 weeks.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> Hmm... So I'm at the start of a new cycle finally (mine took forever too. It was a short cycle - I oed early and the iui was way too late - but then my luteal phase was loong because I was taking progesterone)
> 
> Cd4 this morning. Should have started the letrozole last night but instead took 5mg this morning.
> 
> I am mainly worried about o-ing early again. My re seems to barely believe it really happened and insists the gonal-f injectibles I'll be taking again inhibit o. But I've got the steroid inhibitor on hand too... Cetrotide. You must have the other one. Ganirelex I think. My doc seems reluctant to use either because there's some evidence to suggest that it makes the lining less receptive to implantation.
> 
> :shrug:

The steroid that I might be using is called Dexamethasone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced lots of creamy white discharge?
> 
> I have taken femera and now on Puregon injection
> 
> Today I have noticed LOTS of creamy white CM.
> 
> Is this from Puregon?
> 
> Never had this much before...
> 
> I had that with the Puregon injections to the point where I thought I was already pregnant. lol I am pretty sure it is normal.Click to expand...

Lolll thx for letting me know.

I went pee and wiped and was like wow... what is all this!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Thank you! Barbikins congrats! It is official have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## esah

Hey MandaC can you explain a little more why it's a problem when your LH gets too high (maybe that's a dumb question)? Were you surging and about to ovulate before your follies were ready? Thanks! 

Just 1 more full day (and 2 more nights of the damn progesterone suppositories) til I get to test! Last time I broke down early but I think this month I will be able to wait until 14dpiui like I'm supposed to. I'm not sure about symptoms- definitely super emotional like some of you are mentioning and cramps come and go. I had the firey nipple earlier in my cycle I think! Now that we're talking about it I'm feeling it again but it's probably just in my head. Anyway, I'll find out Saturday! We're going out to a nice dinner w/ my husband's parents on Sunday for his mom's birthday, so at least I will be able to drink a large glass of wine if it's bad news.


----------



## Babywhisperer

mekiaussie234 said:


> I had my IUI today looking for someone who is around the same day in their cycle. Either ovulating soon or had an IUI. This 2WW is going to be a long one. Send me a message and we can exchange emails or respond to my question. Thanks and lots of baby dust to all you TTC'ers out there.

I might be having my IUI on Sunday. Just got back from Dr and follies are now 18, 17, and 14.5. He is 99% sure I will trigger tonight but waiting on blood work to co firm. 

What did you use to stim, Clomid or injectibles? How many follies and what was their size when you triggered? How was the IUI procedure itself? Any pain?

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Esah: good luck tomorrow!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck esah! Let us know what the results are! FX.


----------



## MandaC

esah said:


> Hey MandaC can you explain a little more why it's a problem when your LH gets too high (maybe that's a dumb question)? Were you surging and about to ovulate before your follies were ready? Thanks!
> 
> Just 1 more full day (and 2 more nights of the damn progesterone suppositories) til I get to test! Last time I broke down early but I think this month I will be able to wait until 14dpiui like I'm supposed to. I'm not sure about symptoms- definitely super emotional like some of you are mentioning and cramps come and go. I had the firey nipple earlier in my cycle I think! Now that we're talking about it I'm feeling it again but it's probably just in my head. Anyway, I'll find out Saturday! We're going out to a nice dinner w/ my husband's parents on Sunday for his mom's birthday, so at least I will be able to drink a large glass of wine if it's bad news.

Hey:) my LH was waaaay to high already on Day 7 and I follies were still very little. So the dr said I would have ovulated naturally very early before my follies had time to reach full size.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MandaC said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> Hey MandaC can you explain a little more why it's a problem when your LH gets too high (maybe that's a dumb question)? Were you surging and about to ovulate before your follies were ready? Thanks!
> 
> Just 1 more full day (and 2 more nights of the damn progesterone suppositories) til I get to test! Last time I broke down early but I think this month I will be able to wait until 14dpiui like I'm supposed to. I'm not sure about symptoms- definitely super emotional like some of you are mentioning and cramps come and go. I had the firey nipple earlier in my cycle I think! Now that we're talking about it I'm feeling it again but it's probably just in my head. Anyway, I'll find out Saturday! We're going out to a nice dinner w/ my husband's parents on Sunday for his mom's birthday, so at least I will be able to drink a large glass of wine if it's bad news.
> 
> Hey:) my LH was waaaay to high already on Day 7 and I follies were still very little. So the dr said I would have ovulated naturally very early before my follies had time to reach full size.Click to expand...

Hey need you lovely ladies advice on the IUI. I went in again this morning and follicles are 18, 17 and 14.5. E2 is 406 and LH is 4.0. He wants me to trigger tonight. Is that too soon?


----------



## qwerty310

Babywhisperer said:


> [
> 
> Hey need you lovely ladies advice on the IUI. I went in again this morning and follicles are 18, 17 and 14.5. E2 is 406 and LH is 4.0. He wants me to trigger tonight. Is that too soon?

I don't think it's too soon. Your follicles grow one to two mm a day and it takes 36h for the trigger to work. I think my first IUI I was at 17 for largest one. Your estrogen looks good, I guess should be 300 ish for each dominant follicle, right everyone? Good luck to you! No pain for the IUI except a little twinge putting in the catheter and a little cramping but nothing we can't handle and nothing like HSG.


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Hey need you lovely ladies advice on the IUI. I went in again this morning and follicles are 18, 17 and 14.5. E2 is 406 and LH is 4.0. He wants me to trigger tonight. Is that too soon?
> 
> I don't think it's too soon. Your follicles grow one to two mm a day and it takes 36h for the trigger to work. I think my first IUI I was at 17 for largest one. Your estrogen looks good, I guess should be 300 ish for each dominant follicle, right everyone? Good luck to you! No pain for the IUI except a little twinge putting in the catheter and a little cramping but nothing we can't handle and nothing like HSG.Click to expand...

Oh thank God bc the HSG was awful. One more question, Dr told us to bd last night, should we tonight or is it too close to the IUI on Sunday?


----------



## qwerty310

Babywhisperer said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Def bd tonight! Doctor knows best lol! In all seriousness... Our dr always said to abstain two days before but more than that would actually produce less high quality sperm in the ejaculate. We've now done two back to back IUI and both times his count was fine two days in a row with only one full day abstaining. My two cents...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## qwerty310

Oh I'm so sorry I just read your post again and your doc said to bd last night. If your husband's count is an issue then maybe you should wait. Although how long ago did you did? If it's been more than a few days I guess I feel like it would be better to do it tonight than not. Anyone else?


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I just read your post again and your doc said to bd last night. If your husband's count is an issue then maybe you should wait. Although how long ago did you did? If it's been more than a few days I guess I feel like it would be better to do it tonight than not. Anyone else?

We did the deed last night but we are not tonight as its 36 hrs before IUI. I did the trigger shot but a little of the liquid came out before I injected. Did I totally screw up? I'm such a spaz!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I feel weird this cycle. My first IUI cycle was awful and I got sick from the trigger shot and I was so cramped up. After my second IUI I have had no problems. I hope this time around works. I cramped a little during my IUI because of the catheter but that was all. I feel awesome today.


----------



## esah

Babywhisperer said:


> Oh thank God bc the HSG was awful. One more question, Dr told us to bd last night, should we tonight or is it too close to the IUI on Sunday?

On our last round, the doctor actually told us to BD the night before the IUI, so only about 12 hours abstention! It worked out fine, though his count was certainly lower than last time when he abstained 2 days. But still over 20 million, and I think at that point it doesn't matter too much. Good luck! 
(and yes, definitely not NEARLY as bad as the HSG.)


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Esah: have you tested yet! I have a few more days. I think I have what is the beginning of a triphasic chart.


----------



## qwerty310

Good morning ladies. Feeling really lousy and depressed today. Last night I took my dog to the dog park and some other dog rammed into me right in the knee and bent it a funny way. I have had chronic knee pain for most of the last ten years and lately it's been great so I am so crushed now to be in pain and I can't take anything to make it better other than ice. Just feel so helpless and lonely with DH at work all weekend and I'm stuck inside doing nothing other than feeling sorry for myself. Thanks for letting me rant. 

Question... I want to start testing again tomorrow. I tested neg after the trigger shot a while ago and I will be 12d post o tomorrow(when barbikins saw her BFP lol so I figure it's time and I need something spot stay hopeful). I keep getting up to pee at like 4am and then when I get up around 630 or 7 I don't really have to go that bad. When should, I test for best FMU? Would the 4 am pee be best? Or the 7am pee is also fine and concentrated because I didn't drink all night? Thanks for your support and thoughts.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join? Hi ladies, had my ultrasound Yesterday Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Welcome Danni! We don't mind if you join, we are very easy going ladies. I just had my 2nd IUI 3/28 and I am in the 2ww. Good luck to you


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies...

so it looks like my follies are ready for an IUI. this morning i went in for a CD12 scan and 3 follies are at 1.7, 1.9 and 2.0. dr said to come back tomorrow for a scan and i should be ready for monday.

However, i JUST got a call from the nurse and it looks like i'm nearing Ovulation bc they've asked me to come in for IUI tomorrow. (yikes - im nervous).

so, i'm not getting a trigger, jsut said to take my puregon (follitism) injection tonite.

i'm so nervous !


----------



## esah

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Esah: have you tested yet! I have a few more days. I think I have what is the beginning of a triphasic chart.

Hey everyone, unfortunately I have to report a :bfn: today. Not that surprised, and handling it ok so far. Little crying, out to yummy brunch w/ my husband, and now we're going to have a really relaxed and self-indulgent day. I think it will be the same protocol next month, so I'll just stop taking the progesterone and wait for my Day 1 again. Should happen in a day or two with the progesterone drop - so far I've had very consistent 30 day cycles while on Clomid. 

Qwerty, sorry to hear about your knee ordeal. :nope: Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Esah... sorry hun :hugs:

goodluck on your next cycle!


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Esah... sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> goodluck on your next cycle!

So sorry :( this is getting so old.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Sorry esah and good luck next month. I poas this morning and bfn. But I am only cd 25 and I can go 30 days at times. Still it gets discouraging.


----------



## qwerty310

Testing tomorrow morning for the first time since testing out trigge shot. So I'm supposed to read the test only within ten min? And after five min?


----------



## Dannixo

qwerty310 said:


> Testing tomorrow morning for the first time since testing out trigge shot. So I'm supposed to read the test only within ten min? And after five min?

Depends on what test. Some read after 3 minutes some 5 but don't read it after 10 mins because you could get an evap line. Good luck! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Dannixo

Pnutsprincess said:


> Welcome Danni! We don't mind if you join, we are very easy going ladies. I just had my 2nd IUI 3/28 and I am in the 2ww. Good luck to you

Thank you! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Off to bed...iui first thing tomorrow.

I'm nervous but hopeful. Really hoping this works 

Gnite ladies


----------



## qwerty310

Bfn this am. Will test again Tuesday as I'm only 12 d pIUI


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Done. I'm no longer an IUI virgin. 

I will be starting the tww.mm gosh I hate it...lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y138/clanmydia/Happy-Easter-Bunny_zps0ee1417f.jpg

Hey Ladies,
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Ladies, Happy Easter to all of you!!

Congrat on your first IUI breaking dawn!! It was't bad, right?

I am in the airpot with the DH flying home from our anniversary trip. Today I FINALLY started AF. CD 38, the longest cycle of my life!! Anyway I start 100mg of clomid tonight....

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle - thanks hun!

it was a little worse then a pap...but not bad!

aww happy anni! hope you had a great trip and goodluck on this cycle.!


----------



## qwerty310

congrats to you for getting through your first IUI! 

elle - have a GREAT trip. everyone else, let's have a good week :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Elle - thanks hun!
> 
> it was a little worse then a pap...but not bad!
> 
> aww happy anni! hope you had a great trip and goodluck on this cycle.!

I had my IUI this morning too. Are you still tired from the Ovidrel? Are you taking progesterone starting Tues? Did they also tell you to bd tonight and tomorrow morning? Fingers crossed for us!! Easter babies!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

babywhisperer - goodluck hun!

I did not take ovidrel. and not progesterone either. i have back 2 back IUIs...so no BD tonight bc i have another IUI tomorrow morning...but then BD after that one!

Fxxxxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, 

How is everyone?

Breakingdawn, congrats on your first IUI! I hope this is it for you! :dust:

How are you ladies doing....any testers?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Happy Easter!!!! Breaking dawn-glad your first iui went well! 

Afm-today I went the bathroom and wiped and there was some blood! I am 10 dpo today so I'm hoping it's implantation! I went to the bathroom again and no blood anymore! Ahhh trying not to gst my hopes up!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Barbikins!

Amcole..thanks hun! hope its the start of your bfp!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Breakingdawn, congrats on your first IUI! I hope this is it for you! :dust:
> 
> How are you ladies doing....any testers?

testing maybe every other day from now on? today was neg. i want this so bad. i want this to be the month.


----------



## ElleT613

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Breakingdawn, congrats on your first IUI! I hope this is it for you! :dust:
> 
> How are you ladies doing....any testers?
> 
> testing maybe every other day from now on? today was neg. i want this so bad. i want this to be the month.Click to expand...


Hang in there!! Will they give you a beta this week??


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty hang in, indeed! I hope this is it for you too!

I may have been the first to break the unlucky streak but someone else needs to get a bfp this round!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Off to my 2nd IUI this morning.

Had cramping yesterday and also could feel ovulation. So was very tender yesterday.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Well I took an ic and it was negative. Really I'm not late until Friday so there is still hope but I am 14dpiui and possibly 12dpo according to ff. so my iui might have been poorly timed, which is my fault.


----------



## qwerty310

ElleT613 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there!! Will they give you a beta this week??
> 
> No - they just said to take POAS test 16 days after 2nd IUI. Is beta test getting blood test? Probably if it's positive they'll have me come in.Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How is everyone feeling? I am actually doing great. I had a great Easter with my hubby and a couple of friends. Today I have to take a test for my class. I'm only 4 dpiui. This time around I am not cramping like I did for my first IUI. I cramped the whole 2ww and it was awful. I pray that it works this time around.


----------



## barbikins

Pnuts, I cramped a LOT & was super bloated with my second IUI. Odd eh?
I wonder why that would be. I guess each time is different.

Good luck Breakingdawn!!! FX!!! :dust:


----------



## Libra23

Hi ladies

Ive been a but of a lurker on here just never posted

A little of a background: 

Me and hubby have been ttc for 1 1/2 years. Last month we had to put our 1st iui on hold due to cysts. After a month of birth control my cysts were gone and i started my medications. I was put on Letrozole days 3-7 and Bravelle days 8-10... When i went to my sonogram on day 11 the doctor put me on 2 more days of bravelle injections and triggered on Saturday night... Today was my first IUI and am hoping I can bring some luck and be a first time IUI :bfp: 

Im not keeping my hopes to high because i know the odds are low but i can still hope for a little miracle 

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi libra - what was your follie size when you O'd?

goodluck!...i'm also hoping for a first iui success!


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn said:


> hi libra - what was your follie size when you O'd?
> 
> goodluck!...i'm also hoping for a first iui success!

Hi Breaking Dawn! On day 11 I only had 2 at 14 and 1 at 12

My RE than put me on 2 more days of Bravelle and than a trigger on Saturday. When I asked about another Sono to make sure the follies were mature he said there was no need to do it. Im still upset over that because i feel he should of done another one but too late now i guess :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Libra I agree with you - he should have done another one.

My RE did one the morning of the IUI, right before the IUI to check follie size, I O on my own so didn't trigger.


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn said:


> Libra I agree with you - he should have done another one.
> 
> My RE did one the morning of the IUI, right before the IUI to check follie size, I O on my own so didn't trigger.

I felt he should of but didnt want to push it. The nurse said that with the Bravelle they will grow by at least 6 on the night i trigger so not to worry about it

I hope shes right :-/


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AT least you were given a reason why...ie 6 growth at trigger!

if you trust in your dr/nurse/clinic...then i wouldnt worry about it.

its cases where patients feel they are not being heard.. :)


----------



## Lovepink81

qwerty310 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Would Love to join this group! I will be doing my first IUI soon. Have no clue what to expect. Any advice? Today is CD1 for me. I start Femara on the 31st (CD5) until the 4th of April (CD9). I will then go for an appt on the 8th, I'm guessing for an ultrasound (CD13). Can anyone tell me when I should start OPK? I will be doing the Ovidrel shot, but will not know when until after doctor appt.
> 
> Hi and welcome! If you are doing the ovidrel trigger then you will not need to do the opk as long as your clinic is monitoring you. The ovidrel will induce the ovulatin for you, so measuring your LH is less relevant in the situation. That being said, some ladies on this forum have had poorly timed IUIs so it wouldn't hurt to track your LH with opk starting around day 9. If this is your first time on hormones and drugs then remember you might ovulate at a different day in your cycle then you usually do. Hope this helps! Ask your clinic lots of questions too. THey want us to succeed!Click to expand...


Hi Qwerty310! Thank you. Sorry I'm just getting back. I was out of town. This is my second time with Ovidrel and Femara. First time I did Timed BD. Today is CD6. Started Femara yesterday night. I'll start OPK CD9 just to be safe. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I am still feeling great. I noticed last night that if I do too much I get a little fatigue. I hope that is a good sign. At the end of this month, we have friends of ours moving in with us for about 2-3 months because there lease is up and he is getting out of the military. His wife is pregnant with her 3rd child and there youngest is 4-5 months old. There oldest daughter is 5. I just hope this 2nd IUI worked because if not I think I will be bummed about the whole situation.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts...how many dpo are you? and when will you test?

Good luck. I hope one if the 19 million swimmers follows orders...lol

I laugh with DH since our iui that I hope his swimmers are following his orders and I get him to talk to my tummy lol...tell them to find the egg :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Good morning all:)
I just took my last prometrum this morning and hoping AF comes very soon. It feels like forever that I have been waiting to start my new cycle. Hope is everyone feeling?? Hope you all had a great holiday.


----------



## qwerty310

got AF this morning. woke up at 4 with horrible cramps and went pee in the dark. lay there for the next three hours in pain trying to convince myself it was pg stuff so i can't take any advil. when it was light out i saw the blood in the toilet though. i should have taken the drugs and gotten back to sleep.

trying to move on. really sad. at least it came early so i can start again soon. tried to enjoy black tea this morning but since i haven't had the caffeine in so long i am all jittery.

good luck to you everyone still in! i'll be with you next round if you're out too.


----------



## horseypants

Querty, sorry sweety! Do they have you on progesterone supplements for the 2ww? Hugs.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Qwerty... sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty-I started too!! I was even early this month...my cycles are getting all out of whack now!!! Tonight we deserve to eat as much chocolate as we want and drink!!! :hugs::wine:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Thought I'd update you. My HCG levels only went up by 4, in 4 days. I'm going back for a blood work Thursday but I'm told this is not good for a viable pregnancy.
Looks like I'm waiting for AF to start & miscarry. :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I am so sorry to hear this!!! I am hoping that they will do more bloodwork and it will show it raised much more!!!! Praying for you hunny!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnuts...how many dpo are you? and when will you test?
> 
> Good luck. I hope one if the 19 million swimmers follows orders...lol
> 
> I laugh with DH since our iui that I hope his swimmers are following his orders and I get him to talk to my tummy lol...tell them to find the egg :haha:



I am only about 5 or 6 dpo. I am 6dpiui. Honestly this time around I didn't feel ovulation. I know i was ovulation because I had fluid behind my ovaries.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd update you. My HCG levels only went up by 4, in 4 days. I'm going back for a blood work Thursday but I'm told this is not good for a viable pregnancy.
> Looks like I'm waiting for AF to start & miscarry. :(


Aww hun I am so sorry. I pray that you won't miscarry and everything will work out.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...so sorry hun. I'm hoping that the numbers rise and the Lil bean sticks! 

Pnuts... goodluck with testing. I am only 1-2 dpiui and 1 dpo.

I got my dates messed up and thought we had iui on the same day...( i posted in a different thread to you) but silly me was looking at April not March. lol


----------



## karena547

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd update you. My HCG levels only went up by 4, in 4 days. I'm going back for a blood work Thursday but I'm told this is not good for a viable pregnancy.
> Looks like I'm waiting for AF to start & miscarry. :(

So sorry, keeping my FX'd that you'll get good news :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Karena,
How are you feeling?


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> Karena,
> How are you feeling?

I'm pretty good!! This cycle has been very different for me: boobs have been sore the entire time past IUI (last time they started at 10dpIUI), I haven't been breaking out (last time my face was mess!), been very emotional, and I had a little brown spotting 8dpIUI...sooo we will see! I am hoping it's my BFP but at the same point trying not to get my hopes up so I am not soooo upset if I get a BFN. 

Has anyone spotted on progesterone (just like one small brown spot then stopped)??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi karena,

I just started progesterone today. Does it cause spotting?

This is my first IUI so just trying to learn what I can :)


----------



## karena547

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi karena,
> 
> I just started progesterone today. Does it cause spotting?
> 
> This is my first IUI so just trying to learn what I can :)

I haven't really heard of it causing spotting, for me the first round I didn't have any spotting, I had bad acne, peeing A LOT!! lol, eating everything in sight, af cramps, and a bit emotional (kind of like PMS) but this round has been different, so I am hoping it's my BFP! If it isn't, than I don't know why this cycle is soo different and why I spotted just that once...

Good luck with your first IUI!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
I am so sad :(
I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
> I am so sad :(
> I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
> I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Barbikins, gosh, I am so sorry. I'll be thinking of you today, sending strength. I've been there. Fingers crossed for a miracle, and they do happen, but also here for you if you need a shoulder. I was so sad to read this just now. :hug:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
> I am so sad :(
> I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
> I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.

Hugs


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
> I am so sad :(
> I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
> I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.

I am so sorry to hear that Barbikins....:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
> I am so sad :(
> I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
> I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.

i don't even know what to say. so sorry barbikins.:hugs2: this must be so hard for you guys.


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but this is bad numbers. I'm looking more likely to miscarry than anything.
> I am so sad :(
> I had a week of joy...who knows now what.
> I have a follow up appointment on the 26th with the doctor & go from there.

So sorry. Hang in there.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi karena,
> 
> I just started progesterone today. Does it cause spotting?
> 
> This is my first IUI so just trying to learn what I can :)

I start the progesterone supps tonight too. So far just some cramping, fatigue and a headache today that won't go away even with Tylenol. 

How are you doing 2dpiui?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies. It's just been such a long journey loosing our daughter to infertility & now a miscarriage?! Just seems like nature at its cruelest. 
We were so happy & now that's all gone. And who knows what's in store for us.
I'm besides myself. I don't know what to think. 

I wish the rest of you so much luck. I will
Check in every so often. I will be taking a break for now. 
Cheers!


----------



## christina3735

Your story sounds exactically like ours!! We are on our first round of IUI and I have also done 2 sessions of acupuncture (one before IUI and one right after). I did get pregnant a little over a year ago and had a miscarriage on week two. Our fertility doctor has tested us both and she says we are both fine. I test on Saturday to see if this first round of IUI took.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Started to spot and got a negative on an early response test. Bummer!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> I start the progesterone supps tonight too. So far just some cramping, fatigue and a headache today that won't go away even with Tylenol.
> 
> How are you doing 2dpiui?

I'm good... less cramping today. But very tired too. I also had a backache on my right side.

I struggle between being positive for this cycle and being realistic. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...take care hun. we are here for you.

Babyhopes...sorry about spotting . . ugh Sucks


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies on and off today I have been cramping, not bad cramps but enough to feel them. I hope this is a good sign. 6dpiui and still doing pretty good, except at night time I haven't been feeling so well.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this forum. This is my first post, although I've been stalking the boards for a while now. I've been ttc for 18 months with unexplained IF and today had first IUI with clomid, menapur and trigger. Have lots of cramping today and start progesterone suppositories tonight. 

Fingers crossed for you all and me that our ttc journey is successful x


----------



## barbikins

I continue to spot waiting for full on AF. Not sure if I am anticipating a normal AF like or not. Wanna get the faking show on the road. K and thanks. LOL


----------



## ElleT613

Barbikins :hugs: I hate this for you.

Pnuts- hopefully that is a great sign!

Breaking Dawn - how are you feeling?

Sorry Baby Hopes....will you do another IUI next cycle?

AFM-- CD 4 and day 4 of 100mg of clomid. Go next Wednesday for an U/S to see if my follies grew this time. I really hope so. They told me they are only letting me do two more IUI's with clomid (that includes this cycle) and then it will have to be on to IVF...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies. Those taking clomid do you take 3-7 or 5-9? I did 3-7 first iui now they want to do 5-9 this round. Anyone know why the difference?


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, may I join? I know some of you from another group. I am getting my second IUI this month. I go Friday for my baseline ultrasound and will go on clomid 5-9 this round!


I know you:wave:!

We are hoping for some more BFP's on this IUI thread!! Maybe you can bring some :dust:!

What CD are you on? We might be just a day or two away from one another. I'm CD 4 today.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle-I am CD 2! So we are very close!!!! I'm excited this round! Fx for you!!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Elle-I am CD 2! So we are very close!!!! I'm excited this round! Fx for you!!

Cd2 here as well! Not sure the diff with clomid. I take it 3-7.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole...

There is something I read about # of eggs versus size of eggs.

So if you start clomid earlier you grow more follies....and if you start it later the follies you have will grow earlier.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Elle: yes we will do another iui in April. So far I have spotted and not a full flow but I need to accept it is on the way. I always grasp for straws in the last few days of the tww. Oh well. Enjoying a glass of wine and about to watch survivor.


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies. It's just been such a long journey loosing our daughter to infertility & now a miscarriage?! Just seems like nature at its cruelest.
> We were so happy & now that's all gone. And who knows what's in store for us.
> I'm besides myself. I don't know what to think.
> 
> I wish the rest of you so much luck. I will
> Check in every so often. I will be taking a break for now.
> Cheers!

:cry: I'm so sorry to hear your news!! :hugs:


----------



## esah

I took a break for a few days and back to see some bad news ... so sorry barbikins, I can't imagine what a let down this must be. Hang in there - at least you know you can get pregnant- it will happen again. It has to. And Amcolecchi and Qwerty, sorry to hear you're out for this month. 
Pnuts and Karena, glad to hear good news from you guys - sounds like some promising symptoms, keep us posted! 
afm, I had my baseline (CD2) ultrasound today and have 13 eggs on each side, and my birthday is the 13th this month, so maybe it will be my lucky one... May be my last try w/ IUI.


----------



## karena547

Welcome back esah, sounds like this could be a promising month for you!! Wishing you luck!!

AFM - tested this morning (13 dpIUI) and BFN! Also had some spotting so looks like I'm out! 

Good luck to the rest of the ladies in your 2ww!! And best wishes to all those in the middle of their cycles!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Definitely a bfn for me. On to the next iui later this month.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry Babyhopes... :hugs:

Goodluck at your April iui!


----------



## Libra23

Hi guys

Just started my Progesterone suppositories last night and i already hate it .... I'm truly hoping I get a BFP on the 15th.... I'm going to try not to test until my scheduled blood work. ... TRY lol


----------



## Libra23

I'm sorry to hear that babyhopes :( 

I'm sure April will be your month


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Welcome back esah, sounds like this could be a promising month for you!! Wishing you luck!!
> 
> AFM - tested this morning (13 dpIUI) and BFN! Also had some spotting so looks like I'm out!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the ladies in your 2ww!! And best wishes to all those in the middle of their cycles!

Aww Karena, I am so sorry hun


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Libra..

Yea those progesterone supps are not fun. 

I'm actually the opposite of you. I like to test before my scheduled blood work bc I like to know if I should expect a bfn or not. I rather know beforehand...then hear it first from the nurse.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Sorry to hear that BabyHopes. Hope April is your month.


----------



## Dannixo

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Definitely a bfn for me. On to the next iui later this month.

I'm sorry dear! Fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Libra..
> 
> Yea those progesterone supps are not fun.
> 
> I'm actually the opposite of you. I like to test before my scheduled blood work bc I like to know if I should expect a bfn or not. I rather know beforehand...then hear it first from the nurse.



Are you taking them too

I would like to take a test before but I had a trigger shot and I'm scared that ill get a wrong BFP .... when are you due to take yours?


----------



## Jlh1980

Hey guys I haven't checked in here in a while, but when I read through and saw all the BFN's and Barbikins sad loss I wanted to just give everybody a little hope. I just got my first BFP ever on our second round of IUI. I really thought that there was no way it was going to work since the first didn't and a round of just femara didn't either. I actually had already booked my IVF appointment because I didn't think it was possible. 

Whatever you guys do don't give up, just when you think its not possible your BFP can be right around the corner!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Libra...yes I'm also taking progesterone. I never had a trigger so don't have to worry about seeing a false pos. However if you have cheap tests you can test the trigger out. And then you'll know it's our of your system. If not, it should be gone by 10 dpo. 

Jlh... that is fantastic. so happy to hear of your iui success :)


----------



## StirrupQueen

Jlh1980
Excellent news. Good luck for a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## ElleT613

Jlh1980 said:


> Hey guys I haven't checked in here in a while, but when I read through and saw all the BFN's and Barbikins sad loss I wanted to just give everybody a little hope. I just got my first BFP ever on our second round of IUI. I really thought that there was no way it was going to work since the first didn't and a round of just femara didn't either. I actually had already booked my IVF appointment because I didn't think it was possible.
> 
> Whatever you guys do don't give up, just when you think its not possible your BFP can be right around the corner!

Congrats JLH!

Okay so this is interesting- the two people that have gotten a BFP from an IUI on this thread both got inseminated twice. Interesting. I'm really thinking about requesting this... 

JLH were your IUI's 24 hours apart? Or how did they time them for you? Thanks!


----------



## Libra23

Thanks for the advice Breaking Dawn.... I might do my first test on day 11! I thought it had to be done by blood work. ... you gave me good news :)

Elle T that's interesting..... I might request it if my first iui doesn't work... doesn't hurt to try :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry if you all saw this on the other post but
AFM-Hey ladies I am a little behind you but I went for my baseline ultrasound today! Everything is a go but this time he is putting me on clomid 5-9. Said no real reason, just want to try something different. So then I go April 15th and do the HCG shot and then the IUI's the 16th and 17th! So I am hoping this is it!! This will be round #2 for us!!! Hubby has been taking loads of vitamins!!! How are you ladies all doing?!!...I hope Elle is right! Most of the BFP's have been second time IUI!!


----------



## Dannixo

Jlh1980 said:


> Hey guys I haven't checked in here in a while, but when I read through and saw all the BFN's and Barbikins sad loss I wanted to just give everybody a little hope. I just got my first BFP ever on our second round of IUI. I really thought that there was no way it was going to work since the first didn't and a round of just femara didn't either. I actually had already booked my IVF appointment because I didn't think it was possible.
> 
> Whatever you guys do don't give up, just when you think its not possible your BFP can be right around the corner!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you! You've given me hope!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle..

I also had back to back IUIs. They were 24 hrs apart.

I'm hoping your logic is true...and I see my bfp :)


----------



## Jlh1980

ElleT613 said:


> Jlh1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys I haven't checked in here in a while, but when I read through and saw all the BFN's and Barbikins sad loss I wanted to just give everybody a little hope. I just got my first BFP ever on our second round of IUI. I really thought that there was no way it was going to work since the first didn't and a round of just femara didn't either. I actually had already booked my IVF appointment because I didn't think it was possible.
> 
> Whatever you guys do don't give up, just when you think its not possible your BFP can be right around the corner!
> 
> Congrats JLH!
> 
> Okay so this is interesting- the two people that have gotten a BFP from an IUI on this thread both got inseminated twice. Interesting. I'm really thinking about requesting this...
> 
> JLH were your IUI's 24 hours apart? Or how did they time them for you? Thanks!Click to expand...

I think that getting two back to back helped because the first time I did it, it was only once and it did not work. I had one on a Wed and the other on Fri, and I think I ovulated Friday, which is when I also got the trigger injection. If you can afford it or better yet your insurance covers it, I would ask for it, I really believe it made all the difference! Good luck


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry for the delay, Hubby and I went hiking. my progesterone level last cycle was 16.5 and this cycle it was a little higher and is 19.9. I hope this is a good sign I find out this upcoming friday!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry for the delay, Hubby and I went hiking. my progesterone level last cycle was 16.5 and this cycle it was a little higher and is 19.9. I hope this is a good sign I find out this upcoming friday!


----------



## barbikins

FX Pnuts!!!!! hope it happens for you this cycle xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> FX Pnuts!!!!! hope it happens for you this cycle xo

Thank You! Is it normal to be scared that when it happens, it may not last? I have never had a BFP or been pregnant. I am just worry that I may get it and then lose it. It is a fear I have always had.


----------



## bettybee1

barbkins how are you doing sweetie you going ahead with another iui this cycle xx


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## Jlh1980

Good luck Dannixo! 

Pnuts, it is absolutely normal to be scared, or at least I hope it is because I too am terrified. Especially because we are all going through so much to get our BFP.


----------



## barbikins

hey pnuts, that's natural to feel that way. honestly i never felt worried in my first pregnancy. but i was very naive to what could happen. now, I will worry the whole step of the way. i never thought i'd experience a MC ontop of my loss.

betty, we're not likely to do IUI this cycle. they're not even saying at the moment that I can do cycle monitoring. I can't do cycle monitoring until my HCG level is 0 at which point my doctor will determine this month's plan. I think it will be to ttc on our own. we'll see what she says though. but i have plans to do IUI next month if this doesn't work on our own. I know IUI is successful. i never imagined almost two years after loosing our girl I could only hope to be pregnant. wow. insane how life just happens how you least expect it.


----------



## horseypants

Barbikins, hugs xo


----------



## barbikins

well here's my sad update: my hcg level went up & they're suspecting an ectopic pregnancy. so i'm going in for an ultrasound on Wednesday. If this couldn't have gotten any worse, it just did.


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Dannixo said:


> Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.

Sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine your frustration. Can you find another FS? If not have a meeting with the Dr and ask what changes could have been done to your protocol to avoid a canceled cycle. 

Afm, really hating the sore boobs. They are getting more sore every day. I woke up today with pain on the outsides of each breast. My bras barely fit anymore!! Would the progesterone increase boob pain and swelling each day more and more? Today is 8 dpo iui not testing until Fri/Sat but not keeping hopes up as our chances are 10%.


----------



## horseypants

barbikins, sweety, i'm so sorry! when's your next u/s?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...sorry that this is becoming a harder journey. :hugs:


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...sooo here's an update.
I had an ultrasound this morning and only had one follie on my left. It measured 14 1/2 mm. :sad: I'm scheduled for another ultrasound on Thursday. Hopefully it will grow bigger by that time!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...sooo here's an update.
> I had an ultrasound this morning and only had one follie on my left. It measured 14 1/2 mm. :sad: I'm scheduled for another ultrasound on Thursday. Hopefully it will grow bigger by that time!!

What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Lovepink81

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...sooo here's an update.
> I had an ultrasound this morning and only had one follie on my left. It measured 14 1/2 mm. :sad: I'm scheduled for another ultrasound on Thursday. Hopefully it will grow bigger by that time!!
> 
> What cycle day are you on?Click to expand...

I'm on CD13.


----------



## Amcolecchi

You still got some time...My cycles are like 30-32 days so I usually get my IUI cd 16&17 so you might grow quickly these next two days!!! FX!!!



Lovepink81 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...sooo here's an update.
> I had an ultrasound this morning and only had one follie on my left. It measured 14 1/2 mm. :sad: I'm scheduled for another ultrasound on Thursday. Hopefully it will grow bigger by that time!!
> 
> What cycle day are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD13.Click to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yep I agree with Amcole. You've still got time!!


----------



## Lovepink81

I really hope so! Last month I had my ultrasound on CD 14 and my follie was 17mm. Thanks Ladies!


----------



## barbikins

horseypants said:


> barbikins, sweety, i'm so sorry! when's your next u/s?

I have an ultrasound booked for this Wednesday at 10:30am & then an 11am followup with a nurse? or doctor? Anyway. :( Sad face.:cry:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> barbikins, sweety, i'm so sorry! when's your next u/s?
> 
> I have an ultrasound booked for this Wednesday at 10:30am & then an 11am followup with a nurse? or doctor? Anyway. :( Sad face.:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Jlh1980

Barbikins, I'm so sorry I will be thinking about you!

Dannixo, have you tried femara? It is supposed to have less effect on your uterine lining. I will say that each of my cycles only produced 2 follicules except for the last one which worked, but still only 3 follicules so even though the number is low its not impossible! 

Babywhisperer my boobs were killing me too but I always have that symptom before AF so I didn't think anything of it. However looking back they are way more painful now that I am pregnant when compared to PMS. Good luck I caved and tested on 10dpo and got an extremely faint positive which got darker each day.


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> well here's my sad update: my hcg level went up & they're suspecting an ectopic pregnancy. so i'm going in for an ultrasound on Wednesday. If this couldn't have gotten any worse, it just did.

So sorry it's getting worse. There is a silver lining though. You will be much more fertile the next cycle. My friend had an ectopic, went on methotrexate and got prego 2 mos later naturally. I will say a prayer.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jlh1980 said:


> Barbikins, I'm so sorry I will be thinking about you!
> 
> Dannixo, have you tried femara? It is supposed to have less effect on your uterine lining. I will say that each of my cycles only produced 2 follicules except for the last one which worked, but still only 3 follicules so even though the number is low its not impossible!
> 
> Babywhisperer my boobs were killing me too but I always have that symptom before AF so I didn't think anything of it. However looking back they are way more painful now that I am pregnant when compared to PMS. Good luck I caved and tested on 10dpo and got an extremely faint positive which got darker each day.

Thank you. This gives me some hope. Is it wrong that I'm trying to keep a somewhat negative mindset to avoid disappointment? My friend said the sore boobs could be progesterone or a bfp. I'm 8dpiui and don't think I can emotionally take testing before Friday at 12dpiui. If this doesn't work we are immediately moving on to IVF. How are you feeling?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer...my feelings echo yours exactly.

I'm 7dpo/8dpiui and have had some symptoms that im trying to ignore and think they are due to progesterone. 

I'm scared to be hopeful to avoid disappointment as well


----------



## Libra23

Same here ... I keep telling myself that i want the week to be over so I can start my next cycle. .... I keep hearing about implantation bleeding and all these symptoms I should have by now and don't have any ... i thought i would get some kind off side effect from the progesterone but nothing from that either ... I'm hoping we are all wrong though


----------



## Babywhisperer

Libra23 said:


> Same here ... I keep telling myself that i want the week to be over so I can start my next cycle. .... I keep hearing about implantation bleeding and all these symptoms I should have by now and don't have any ... i thought i would get some kind off side effect from the progesterone but nothing from that either ... I'm hoping we are all wrong though

I don't handle disappointment well...but let's be positive for each other :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Libra23 said:
> 
> 
> Same here ... I keep telling myself that i want the week to be over so I can start my next cycle. .... I keep hearing about implantation bleeding and all these symptoms I should have by now and don't have any ... i thought i would get some kind off side effect from the progesterone but nothing from that either ... I'm hoping we are all wrong though
> 
> I don't handle disappointment well...but let's be positive for each other :hugs:Click to expand...

Let's do it ladies. let's see some BFPs at the end of the week.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## horseypants

Don't jump to conclusions just yet, Barbikins, but even if the news on Wednesday is not good, we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All,

Well I am sitting here in bed watching the basketball game, lol. I have turned it on for the last 12 minutes... just my style:)

Anyway, I am too hoping to see some BFP's on here :hugs:. That would make my week! Who is testing first?! We should get a list going!! 

AFM, Wednesday is my CD 11 u/s to see how the 100mg of clomid worked... I hope I've got some growing follies in there! Seriously if this cycle gets canceled like last cycle; I think we will be moving straight to IVF. Hopefully that's not the case though. I feel like I just keep waiting, and waiting and waiting...


----------



## Jlh1980

While it would be great if everyone could remain positive, I know I was not able to. I actually made an appointment at a new RE clinic, scheduled an IVF class, requested my medical records, and threw the first pregnancy test in the trash before reading it.........only to pull it out 8 hours later and see a faint line. I thought I was going to change clinics because I researched the SART numbers after I started this whole process and saw that my clinic's numbers for IVF were lower than the others around us. Clearly I did not for a second think that the IUI was going to work and after all that negativity it did! So you don't have to be positive all the time just don't give up. Just to let everyone know I really didn't have any symptoms that early and no IB. Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes it is so hard to be positive then see thay Bfn...but Elle love the idea of a list!!!

Afm-I'm currently on clomid 5-9 and i threw up last night! I don't feel like i have the flu, so I'm freaking out that something is veru wrong.I called the specialist and left a message. I'm hoping it's nothing!


----------



## karena547

I also like the idea of a list that way we can all stalk!! lol 

Amcolecchi, keep us updated! You poor thing, that is sooo weird, same dose as last cycle right? Just different days...

Elle - good luck tomorrow at your u/s appt, praying everything goes well for you, you have waited long enough!!

AFM - CD4 for me, pretty boring over here lol took my first follistim injection last night, had hot flashes alll night long but other than that, doing pretty well. Back for day 6 u/s on Thursday! Hopefully 3rd time/IUI is a charm!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...goodluck at your scan! Hope everything looks good. 

Amcole...ugh those darn side effects...hope you feel better 

Karena...Fx for iui #3. :)

AFM... im on CD 8 today. Back still hurts! But I don't feel like a train ran me over like yesterday.

I like the idea of a list... can testing ladies let me know and I will start tracking!!!


----------



## Libra23

Good luck to us all :) 

I think a list would be a great idea :) I truly hope we get lots of more BFP soon :)


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn i have my blood work on Monday the 15th but ill most likely be testing saturday morning

I'm 8dpiui (I think that's how its abbreviated lol) iui was the 1st ... no symptoms at all for me. ... I did have cramps but they felt like AF cramps .... I'm hoping I'm one of those people that get 0 symptoms early on but also trying to stay optimistic ... can't wait for the week to be over


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13



(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Dannixo

April 22nd for me right now. Still waiting in ovulation


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies. Thanks for your kind words. I've calmed down and trying not to think of the worst. But that can be hard to do. 
I am really nervous for tmr. I don't know what to think. I was so upset last night. This drudges up old feelings of loosing our daughter & fears for the future. I just want a happy ending. 

So who's up for testing this week?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*Dannixo* - April 22


(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> April 22nd for me right now. Still waiting in ovulation

Added hun...good luck.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)

I have a blood test April 12 as well. I will not be testing before because i don't want to see a BFN I would rather be told by my dr.


----------



## qwerty310

Jlh1980 said:


> While it would be great if everyone could remain positive, I know I was not able to. I actually made an appointment at a new RE clinic, scheduled an IVF class, requested my medical records, and threw the first pregnancy test in the trash before reading it.........only to pull it out 8 hours later and see a faint line. I thought I was going to change clinics because I researched the SART numbers after I started this whole process and saw that my clinic's numbers for IVF were lower than the others around us. Clearly I did not for a second think that the IUI was going to work and after all that negativity it did! So you don't have to be positive all the time just don't give up. Just to let everyone know I really didn't have any symptoms that early and no IB. Good luck everyone :dust:

wait do we have a BFP!? congrats JLH! did you test again??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf in our March/April IUI thread got her BFP today


----------



## horseypants

Breaking Dawn, Please add me - April 19 will be 13dpo



Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *Horseypants* - April 19
> *Dannixo* - April 22
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19


(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow ...we got 4 ladies on our April list...my this is exciting 

Added pnuts and horsey


----------



## Libra23

When should it be safe to test? I thought 12 dpo was safe. ... should i wait until I'm 13d since my iui?


----------



## StirrupQueen

Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)

Hi breaking dawn, please can you add me to the list - testing April 20th.

Fx for us all


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19
*StirrupQueen* - April 20

(let me know if you want to be added)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Stirrup - added goodluck hun

Libra - did you have the trigger? If so then I think you need to wait until 10 post trigger. 

For iui no trigger I think 12dpiui is good...if you can wait. lol


----------



## Jlh1980

qwerty310 said:


> Jlh1980 said:
> 
> 
> While it would be great if everyone could remain positive, I know I was not able to. I actually made an appointment at a new RE clinic, scheduled an IVF class, requested my medical records, and threw the first pregnancy test in the trash before reading it.........only to pull it out 8 hours later and see a faint line. I thought I was going to change clinics because I researched the SART numbers after I started this whole process and saw that my clinic's numbers for IVF were lower than the others around us. Clearly I did not for a second think that the IUI was going to work and after all that negativity it did! So you don't have to be positive all the time just don't give up. Just to let everyone know I really didn't have any symptoms that early and no IB. Good luck everyone :dust:
> 
> wait do we have a BFP!? congrats JLH! did you test again??Click to expand...

 Qwerty Yes I did get a BFP, it's been a couple of weeks and the numbers look good. I really did not believe it was going to happen since it was my first ever.

Libra I got a faint positive 10dpo/iui/and trigger (since I think they were all on the same day). The line then got darker each consecutive day. 

Breaking dawn you are going to be very busy now, I wish all of you April testers good luck and will send positive energy your way.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Stirrup - added goodluck hun
> 
> Libra - did you have the trigger? If so then I think you need to wait until 10 post trigger.
> 
> For iui no trigger I think 12dpiui is good...if you can wait. lol


Honestly if you are having a blood test done, I would wait until you get that done. I have learned not to waste pregnancy test when I am having blood work done anyway to let me know. seeing it in front of my face makes me more upset than a doctor telling me my results.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts...I'm actually the opposite of you.

My clinic calls me before 3 pm the day of bloods to let me know if it's a bfn/bfp. 

I feel antsy, checking my phone, carrying it around with me etc etc and then when it rings I'm sooo anxious. 

So I prefer to test Even if its the morning of blood test so I know what to expect. Gives me more control over a situation where we have no control (sperm meeting egg + implanting)

:)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnuts...I'm actually the opposite of you.
> 
> My clinic calls me before 3 pm the day of bloods to let me know if it's a bfn/bfp.
> 
> I feel antsy, checking my phone, carrying it around with me etc etc and then when it rings I'm sooo anxious.
> 
> So I prefer to test Even if its the morning of blood test so I know what to expect. Gives me more control over a situation where we have no control (sperm meeting egg + implanting)
> 
> :)

BD I am the same way. I have my beta Monday, but Friday is 12dpiui and I want off the progesterone asap and get back to working out if it's bfn, and let's be honest...I will want a giant margarita!

So please put me down for Friday the 12th.

How are you doing progesterone side effects wise?

Afm, feeling NOTHING. Seriously, feeling less side effects from the progesterone today. I'm not as tired today either. I really wonder why I feel more like my old self today vs. previous days. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well I know people that have gotten negative and they were actually pregnant. They were down and then the doctor called to tell them they were pregnant. This is why I don't test because some woman a pregnancy test don't work for a couple of weeks that AF hasn't showed.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> well I know people that have gotten negative and they were actually pregnant. They were down and then the doctor called to tell them they were pregnant. This is why I don't test because some woman a pregnancy test don't work for a couple of weeks that AF hasn't showed.

I'd just rather have a good cry by myself from the comfort of my home instead of getting upset at work since I work on a trading desk elbow-to-elbow with nothing but men. I will test on Sat which is 13dpiui too to be safe...86% test positive on 13dpiui if they are pregnant.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Babywhisperer said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> well I know people that have gotten negative and they were actually pregnant. They were down and then the doctor called to tell them they were pregnant. This is why I don't test because some woman a pregnancy test don't work for a couple of weeks that AF hasn't showed.
> 
> I'd just rather have a good cry by myself from the comfort of my home instead of getting upset at work since I work on a trading desk elbow-to-elbow with nothing but men. I will test on Sat which is 13dpiui too to be safe...86% test positive on 13dpiui if they are pregnant.Click to expand...

Okay, Good luck:)


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn said:


> Stirrup - added goodluck hun
> 
> Libra - did you have the trigger? If so then I think you need to wait until 10 post trigger.
> 
> For iui no trigger I think 12dpiui is good...if you can wait. lol

I did have a trigger... today is actually 10 days since my trigger and 8 days since my iui ... Im going to hold off until Saturday the 13th 

:dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Babywhisperer* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19
*StirrupQueen* - April 20

(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> well I know people that have gotten negative and they were actually pregnant. They were down and then the doctor called to tell them they were pregnant. This is why I don't test because some woman a pregnancy test don't work for a couple of weeks that AF hasn't showed.
> 
> I'd just rather have a good cry by myself from the comfort of my home instead of getting upset at work since I work on a trading desk elbow-to-elbow with nothing but men. I will test on Sat which is 13dpiui too to be safe...86% test positive on 13dpiui if they are pregnant.Click to expand...

Yep, i'm like you!

and i've added you to the list :)


----------



## Libra23

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Pnuts...I'm actually the opposite of you.
> 
> My clinic calls me before 3 pm the day of bloods to let me know if it's a bfn/bfp.
> 
> I feel antsy, checking my phone, carrying it around with me etc etc and then when it rings I'm sooo anxious.
> 
> So I prefer to test Even if its the morning of blood test so I know what to expect. Gives me more control over a situation where we have no control (sperm meeting egg + implanting)
> 
> :)
> 
> BD I am the same way. I have my beta Monday, but Friday is 12dpiui and I want off the progesterone asap and get back to working out if it's bfn, and let's be honest...I will want a giant margarita!
> 
> So please put me down for Friday the 12th.
> 
> How are you doing progesterone side effects wise?
> 
> Afm, feeling NOTHING. Seriously, feeling less side effects from the progesterone today. I'm not as tired today either. I really wonder why I feel more like my old self today vs. previous days. Anyone have any ideas?Click to expand...

I'm on progesterone and hate them ... they are annoying ... I haven't had any side effects really except cramps but I'm afraid it might be from AF 

My doctor waits unyil after 4 to do call backs ... Ill be a nervous wreck alllll day lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Libra - i'm taking progesterone as well.

I have a feeling that all my weird side effects that i've never felt before are due to progesterone.......and it will just be another bfn this cyycle.


----------



## Libra23

Think more positive Breaking Dawn at least you have side effects ... you never know, it might be a little baby growing in there and you just don't know yet :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Libra ...

I always feel positive my 1st week of TWW and then the 2nd week...i'm just like it's going to be the same as usual bfn and AF will show.


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks Libra ...
> 
> I always feel positive my 1st week of TWW and then the 2nd week...i'm just like it's going to be the same as usual bfn and AF will show.

Hi:) Thanks for starting the testing list. Now I have something new to stalk! I'll let you know what date you can add for me after I get my u/s tomorrow.

I feel exactly the same way-- I always start off positive and then by the week leading up to testing I feel the BFN coming and am so doubtful. One of these days I hope to really be surprised.... I hope that for you too!


----------



## ElleT613

Amco-- so sorry you got sick to your stomache! Yikes, that is miserable. I did throw up the first cycle I ever took clomid so I think it can happen:/

Karena-- how is giving yourself injections? I have never done so and highly doubt my ability! lol. I hope your 3rd IUI is your charm, too!


----------



## horseypants

Elle , the first time is a trip but you soon become a pro. Xo nice to see you


----------



## karena547

I am just like you ladies, the first week I am in such a good mood and thinking PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) and then the second week I'm looking at the calendar like okay, when I get AF this day, then day 3 testing will be on this day bc I just feel like I'm gonna get that BFN. I can't wait until we all get that surprise BFP!! 

Elle-at first the injections sucked! Lol but you kind of get used to them. The follistim is way better than the menopur or bravelle bc it comes in this pen like tool that you just click to your dose and add a needle and your done. The other two injections you have to mix up and then make sure there aren't any bubbles which freaks me out lol and then it stings when the meds are injected! Unfortunately I think they are going to put me on menopur/bravelle toward the end of this cycle but oh well! I'll do anything to get that BFP lol 

Love the list!!! Can't wait to stalk on those days!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-Can you add me to the list? April 30th for me! Thanks!! :) :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Babywhisperer* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19
*StirrupQueen* - April 20
*Amcolecchi* - April 30




(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks Breaking Dawn!!! Oh I have a question, do you guys notice more CM when taking clomid? I have quite a bit today! Also, how much cm do you get right before ovulation, like I am not "supposed" to ovulate from a week from today, so is it normal to have a lot right now? Thanks guys!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> I am just like you ladies, the first week I am in such a good mood and thinking PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) and then the second week I'm looking at the calendar like okay, when I get AF this day, then day 3 testing will be on this day bc I just feel like I'm gonna get that BFN. I can't wait until we all get that surprise BFP!!
> 
> Elle-at first the injections sucked! Lol but you kind of get used to them. The follistim is way better than the menopur or bravelle bc it comes in this pen like tool that you just click to your dose and add a needle and your done. The other two injections you have to mix up and then make sure there aren't any bubbles which freaks me out lol and then it stings when the meds are injected! Unfortunately I think they are going to put me on menopur/bravelle toward the end of this cycle but oh well! I'll do anything to get that BFP lol
> 
> Love the list!!! Can't wait to stalk on those days!!


I know what you are talking about Karena! I get my blood work done the 12(this friday) and I am feeling down because I think I got my hopes up and I will just get a BFN. I have one pregnancy test and it is digital and I am debating on using it. I just don't want to waste it over nothing.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...how are you all doing?

Amcole...just added u to the list. goodluck hun.

Elle...thanks for the support. :hugs:

The first time I took the Puregon injection I was do nervous had to take a breath count to 3 and inject...lol. After that first one its much easier.

How are the April 12/13 testers doing??... pnuts, whisperer, libra?

AFM...9dpo today. Still feeling out. Like AF is on her way...i hate feeling this way.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
I hope all is well. I wanted to let you know, feel free to read my journals. I am starting to write more in my LTTC journal.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi everyone...how are you all doing?
> 
> Amcole...just added u to the list. goodluck hun.
> 
> Elle...thanks for the support. :hugs:
> 
> The first time I took the Puregon injection I was do nervous had to take a breath count to 3 and inject...lol. After that first one its much easier.
> 
> How are the April 12/13 testers doing??... pnuts, whisperer, libra?
> 
> AFM...9dpo today. Still feeling out. Like AF is on her way...i hate feeling this way.


I am feeling okay, been feeling a little fatigue, but I could be getting my husband's nasty cold. I am trying to stay positive but it is so hard because we have been trying for 25.5 months.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> I know what you are talking about Karena! I get my blood work done the 12(this friday) and I am feeling down because I think I got my hopes up and I will just get a BFN. I have one pregnancy test and it is digital and I am debating on using it. I just don't want to waste it over nothing.

Yes, this how feel, down. Had my hopes up But I'm sure it was the annoying progesterone suppositories side effects.


Just saw your other post and wanted to add you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> I am just like you ladies, the first week I am in such a good mood and thinking PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) and then the second week I'm looking at the calendar like okay, when I get AF this day, then day 3 testing will be on this day bc I just feel like I'm gonna get that BFN. I can't wait until we all get that surprise BFP!!
> 
> Elle-at first the injections sucked! Lol but you kind of get used to them. The follistim is way better than the menopur or bravelle bc it comes in this pen like tool that you just click to your dose and add a needle and your done. The other two injections you have to mix up and then make sure there aren't any bubbles which freaks me out lol and then it stings when the meds are injected! Unfortunately I think they are going to put me on menopur/bravelle toward the end of this cycle but oh well! I'll do anything to get that BFP lol
> 
> Love the list!!! Can't wait to stalk on those days!!
> 
> 
> I know what you are talking about Karena! I get my blood work done the 12(this friday) and I am feeling down because I think I got my hopes up and I will just get a BFN. I have one pregnancy test and it is digital and I am debating on using it. I just don't want to waste it over nothing.Click to expand...

Ugh, I hate the progesterone, it is sooo evil tricking us into thinking we are pregnant whether we are or aren't...I totally thought I was last cycle not only bc of symptoms and what I thought was IB 7/8 dpiui...and my symptoms were so different from my first 2ww after an IUI....and then BFN thrown in my face!! But I will say, the fatigue symptom you are having caught my attention bc I know that can def be from a BFP! It is more likely from a BFP than from the progesterone, altho I know it is prob still possible it's from the meds...I just think not as likely to be a s/e....I will be stalking you and waiting to hear good news!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I know what you are talking about Karena! I get my blood work done the 12(this friday) and I am feeling down because I think I got my hopes up and I will just get a BFN. I have one pregnancy test and it is digital and I am debating on using it. I just don't want to waste it over nothing.
> 
> Yes, this how feel, down. Had my hopes up But I'm sure it was the annoying progesterone suppositories side effects.
> 
> 
> Just saw your other post and wanted to add you're not alone :hugs:Click to expand...

I am trying so hard not to stress, but if I do not get a BFP this time around I have to wait between 3 months to a year to try again because my hubby has a busy training schedule and will be gone quite a bit. If I get my BFP this month he will be home for the birth. I honestly do not want him to miss out on that.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Is there any bfp symptom that's not due to progesterone??

I feel like all these could be both: dizziness, headaches, back ache, cramps, pinching, sore boobs,


----------



## Libra23

Doing good today.... this morning i woke up with a bit of sharp cramps on my left side ... the same side my follies were growing .... I'm thinking i might have a cyst now ... I would hate that to happen and have to skip a month! 

I'm wondering, us ladies on progesterone, my RE told me the suppositories will stop AF and if my blood work comes back negative monday than i will stop them so AF can come. Since the progesterone stops AF does that mean we shouldn't be feeling AF symptoms since its technically not coming until we stop the progestetone and its really the progesterone side effects that we are feeling?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Libra...thats a good question. I'm curious to know the answer if anyone knows. How many dpo are you today? 

Pnuts...i really hope you get your bfp so you don't have to skip 3 months of trying.


----------



## karena547

Libra23 said:


> Doing good today.... this morning i woke up with a bit of sharp cramps on my left side ... the same side my follies were growing .... I'm thinking i might have a cyst now ... I would hate that to happen and have to skip a month!
> 
> I'm wondering, us ladies on progesterone, my RE told me the suppositories will stop AF and if my blood work comes back negative monday than i will stop them so AF can come. Since the progesterone stops AF does that mean we shouldn't be feeling AF symptoms since its technically not coming until we stop the progestetone and its really the progesterone side effects that we are feeling?

The progesterone will stop AF from coming, I usually get AF 2 days after I stop but for some it can take up to a week...my nurse told me that AF cramps are a s/e of it and she even said, if you feel them, that doesn't mean you are "out" she said she gets women all the time that call and are like I am out bc I am getting AF cramps, and she tells them to ignore it and that they are still in the game until the beta test shows otherwise!


----------



## Libra23

That's great to know karena

Breaking Dawn today is 9 days since my iui


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Me too libra...i keep forgetting we are on the same cycle this month.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all. Had my CD 11 ultrasound this morning and it looks like I am only going to have one mature size follie for the IUI. I mean better than none but only 1?! Where are all my eggs at? Lol. I should trigger Friday for the IUI this Saturday; making my beta test in April 27th....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all. Had my CD 11 ultrasound this morning and it looks like I am only going to have one mature size follie for the IUI. I mean better than none but only 1?! Where are all my eggs at? Lol. I should trigger Friday for the IUI this Saturday; making my beta test in April 27th....

It only takes ONE egg...so that's all you need. ...so happy for you and goodluck :dance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Is there any bfp symptom that's not due to progesterone??
> 
> I feel like all these could be both: dizziness, headaches, back ache, cramps, pinching, sore boobs,

I'm on progesterone suppositories and I only have sore boobs, weight gain Nd fatigue. No headache, no backache, and cramping has stopped as of a couple of days ago. I'm actually feeling good during the day just tired in the evening thru to the morning. It's hard to get up even if I go to sleep early. And I need to pee in the middle of the night. 

But feeling out. No bfp symptoms, no IB, and feeling in my heart and mind that I'm out. Testing Friday at 12dpiui and beta on Monday. We will move onto IVF immediately. If I'm going to be put through the wringer I might as well have the best chances.


----------



## JLH1011

Hi, 
I'm new here. I've always had problems ovulating (i.e. I only ovulated once on my own when I was 16) and I was recently diagnosed with PCOS. I started a cycle of 50 mg clomid last month and had 1 mature follicle with one other that was borderline mature. We tried on our own with no luck. So, my doctor put me on 100 mg of clomid and recommended we start IUI. I'm currently on day 3 so hopefully I will ovulate (with a trigger shot) next weekend. This entire process is so nerve wracking and I can't help but obsess over everything. I had pretty bad headaches last month on clomid and so far, aside from a little bloating, I haven't had any side effects. While I am obviously not complaining, i'm worried the medicine isn't working! I also am worried that my IUI will fall on a week day next week and I can't miss any time from work yet.. So many things to worry about!!! Wishing everyone positive thoughts!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JLH1011 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here. I've always had problems ovulating (i.e. I only ovulated once on my own when I was 16) and I was recently diagnosed with PCOS. I started a cycle of 50 mg clomid last month and had 1 mature follicle with one other that was borderline mature. We tried on our own with no luck. So, my doctor put me on 100 mg of clomid and recommended we start IUI. I'm currently on day 3 so hopefully I will ovulate (with a trigger shot) next weekend. This entire process is so nerve wracking and I can't help but obsess over everything. I had pretty bad headaches last month on clomid and so far, aside from a little bloating, I haven't had any side effects. While I am obviously not complaining, i'm worried the medicine isn't working! I also am worried that my IUI will fall on a week day next week and I can't miss any time from work yet.. So many things to worry about!!! Wishing everyone positive thoughts!!


:wave: Welcome JLH! We are very laid back and understanding. Good luck on your IUI


----------



## horseypants

These worries are all understandable. It is whirlwind! Hang in there and lean on us. :) welcome!


----------



## JLH1011

Thanks!!


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all. Had my CD 11 ultrasound this morning and it looks like I am only going to have one mature size follie for the IUI. I mean better than none but only 1?! Where are all my eggs at? Lol. I should trigger Friday for the IUI this Saturday; making my beta test in April 27th....

Most woman only produce 1 egg per cycle so it's more than normal. It's rare to have more than one. Those are the woman predisposed to having twins!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...how was your appt?


----------



## MandaC

Hello everyone, glad to read all the symptoms hoping to see some bfp follow.

AFM: I am still waiting for AF to get here. I was at the doctor yesturday and found out my pharmacy wrote the directions down wrong on my prometrum bottle so I have been taking it wrong this whole time. I was new to prometrum so I was unaware!!!! No wonder it is taking forever to get my cycle cause it was as if I never took any meds at all. It is so frustrated!!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. Had my CD 11 ultrasound this morning and it looks like I am only going to have one mature size follie for the IUI. I mean better than none but only 1?! Where are all my eggs at? Lol. I should trigger Friday for the IUI this Saturday; making my beta test in April 27th....
> 
> Most woman only produce 1 egg per cycle so it's more than normal. It's rare to have more than one. Those are the woman predisposed to having twins!!!Click to expand...

Um wow...I had one at 22mm by 24.5mm and then I had another at about 18 or 20mm on the same side.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies,
Tomorrow is the day that will make me happy or sad when I get my results. I have not been cramping at all. I hope this is a good sign. The only time I cramp is when I lay on my left side for long periods of time...weird


----------



## barbikins

pnuts, are you doing a natural IUI or on meds? Meds would be the reason you'd have so many follies. Also, they measure all your follies & there'll be 1 dominant one at time of Ovulation. That's usually how that works.

My appointment went better than I expected. They did a full ultrasound of my uterus & tubes & even my abdomn. They couldn't see anythign on the ultrasound & my tubes are clear so my doctor doesn't think it's tubular. The chances are only 2% & I don't fall into the chances but she can't rule it out or rule out. We are letting nature take its course right now & hope that my HCG levels drop out to 0 & my body reabsorbs what ever is left over. I found out my HCG was 32 yesterday which dropped from 79 on Monday. I'm back tomorrow morning for more blood work. I'm all bruised. I look like a heroin addict
So for now, I"m under observation.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm glad to hear that it was not more bad news Barbikins. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> pnuts, are you doing a natural IUI or on meds? Meds would be the reason you'd have so many follies. Also, they measure all your follies & there'll be 1 dominant one at time of Ovulation. That's usually how that works.
> 
> My appointment went better than I expected. They did a full ultrasound of my uterus & tubes & even my abdomn. They couldn't see anythign on the ultrasound & my tubes are clear so my doctor doesn't think it's tubular. The chances are only 2% & I don't fall into the chances but she can't rule it out or rule out. We are letting nature take its course right now & hope that my HCG levels drop out to 0 & my body reabsorbs what ever is left over. I found out my HCG was 32 yesterday which dropped from 79 on Monday. I'm back tomorrow morning for more blood work. I'm all bruised. I look like a heroin addict
> So for now, I"m under observation.

I took letrozole. I am glad your appointment went well. I hope you drop down to 0 soon.


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> pnuts, are you doing a natural IUI or on meds? Meds would be the reason you'd have so many follies. Also, they measure all your follies & there'll be 1 dominant one at time of Ovulation. That's usually how that works.
> 
> My appointment went better than I expected. They did a full ultrasound of my uterus & tubes & even my abdomn. They couldn't see anythign on the ultrasound & my tubes are clear so my doctor doesn't think it's tubular. The chances are only 2% & I don't fall into the chances but she can't rule it out or rule out. We are letting nature take its course right now & hope that my HCG levels drop out to 0 & my body reabsorbs what ever is left over. I found out my HCG was 32 yesterday which dropped from 79 on Monday. I'm back tomorrow morning for more blood work. I'm all bruised. I look like a heroin addict
> So for now, I"m under observation.

I hope this doesn't get dragged out any further, hopefully by Monday you will be at 0.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN @ 10dpo.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN @ 10dpo.

:hugs: :hugs: I am sorry, I thought you were waiting on your blood work


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I always take a test before bloodwork. 

I was running errands so picked up an frer and hadn't peed in 4+ hrs. So decided to test.


----------



## Jlh1980

I am sorry Breaking dawn, but its not over until its over, 10dpo is still really early.

I know there are a lot of testers tomorrow thanks to Breaking dawn's list so good luck everyone!!!

Barbikins, I'm glad to hear the number is falling I hope you are feeling better! You've been through so much, I really hope another BFP is around the corner for you and it sticks!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wanted to bump this to the front 



Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## ElleT613

Barbikins- thanks for your wise words of wisdom. You are right, I need to remember one follie is the norm!

Breaking Dawn - So sorry to hear :hugs:. My first IUI was a :BFN: too. It is so hard because you finally have some hope-- and then it is so sad and frustrating. When is your blood test?

PNUTS - what time is your blood test? FX for you!

AFM-- my plan for an IUI on Saturday got moved up to today. Long story short-- I decided to take an OPK test this morning bc I felt a little crampy-- blazing positive of course. I was kicking myself though because yesterday (CD 11) I didnt' take one just because I rarely even ovulate on my own! I guess this 100mg of clomid bumped it up a notch. So the problem is A- if I ovulated yesterday before 3pm I am most likely out of luck B-My largest follie yesterday was like 16.5 mm.... kind of small! I hope it grew a few more mm by today :shrug:

I will be testing 4/25 at the docs...


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## horseypants

dannixo, can you request that they switch you to femara next cycle? i've heard it is better for the lining... 

breaking dawn hugs. i hope you see the bfp in the next few days

and elle, GOOD LUCK! :dust:


----------



## ElleT613

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.

Sorry to hear that! I have that problem with clomid so I start taking estrogen (estrace) the day after I stop clomid up until they do the IUI. It's the only thing that will build my lining... Maybe ask them about it?
Good luck trying on your own-- FX


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ElleT613 said:


> Barbikins- thanks for your wise words of wisdom. You are right, I need to remember one follie is the norm!
> 
> Breaking Dawn - So sorry to hear :hugs:. My first IUI was a :BFN: too. It is so hard because you finally have some hope-- and then it is so sad and frustrating. When is your blood test?
> 
> PNUTS - what time is your blood test? FX for you!
> 
> AFM-- my plan for an IUI on Saturday got moved up to today. Long story short-- I decided to take an OPK test this morning bc I felt a little crampy-- blazing positive of course. I was kicking myself though because yesterday (CD 11) I didnt' take one just because I rarely even ovulate on my own! I guess this 100mg of clomid bumped it up a notch. So the problem is A- if I ovulated yesterday before 3pm I am most likely out of luck B-My largest follie yesterday was like 16.5 mm.... kind of small! I hope it grew a few more mm by today :shrug:
> 
> I will be testing 4/25 at the docs...

Thank you, it is at 8:30am I will have the results probably around 2pm


----------



## esah

Breaking Dawn said:


> Wanted to bump this to the front
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)Click to expand...

Hi there - it's not for sure yet, but based on my last two cycles I should be testing *April 30* (my 2-year wedding anniversary!). I have my mid cycle u/s on Monday, so no idea how I'm doing yet except that I have had tons of hot flashes this month, even after finishing clomid. I think I've read that the clomid symptoms increase the longer you're on it. I think my hormones are just haywire at this point... :wacko: Sometimes I wonder if all the meds are counterproductive.... Excited for so many people's testing day tomorrow! Good luck!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Babywhisperer* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19
*StirrupQueen* - April 20
*Amcolecchi* - April 30
*esah* - April 30




(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## JLH1011

I think I'm going to be may 6. Goodluck everyone with upcoming tests!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)

You can put me down for April 25th. Thanks girlie.


----------



## Lovepink81

*Hi Ladies!! Haven't been on thse last couple of days. 
My day started out not soo good, but ended up with good news!!
I went to my ultrasound today and was told I have 2 follies! At monday's appt they only seen one.
Today, One measured a little over 21mm and the new one measured also a little over 17mm. I'm instructed to do the Ovidrel Saturday at 9pm and scheduled for my very first IUI MOnday morning at 10:15. 
I'm over flowing with different emotions! With God's grace...I hope it takes.  to me!!! Oh yeah..i almost forgot. I'm scheduled to test APRIL 29TH!! *


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Added you ladies

Pink...that is great news :flower:




Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *ElleT613* - April 25
> *LovePink81* - April 29
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> *JLH1011* - May 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you Breaking Dawn! I'm excited!!



Breaking Dawn said:


> Added you ladies
> 
> Pink...that is great news :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *ElleT613* - April 25
> *LovePink81* - April 29
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> *JLH1011* - May 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)Click to expand...


----------



## Libra23

11dpiui BFN 

I had a feeling this cycle it didn't work but getting that confirmation still put me down ... now to get my BW Monday and wait for AF .... this is the first time I want her to hurry up and show up ...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)

 
Need some technical help, how do you upload a pic from an iPhone? I got what I think is a faint +. I got up to pee at 3am (nothing new there) and used an Internet cheapie and didn't wait to see the result. I got up at 5am saw the faint + so I took a FRER and got another faint line. Could this still be the trigger? Have beta on Monday so not getting ahead of myself as it could be a chemical.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Today is the day! Blood work, I have knots in my stomach and I started a little bit of cramping today. I am worried it didn't take.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Today is the day! Blood work, I have knots in my stomach and I started a little bit of cramping today. I am worried it didn't take.

Good luck! Fx'd!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck Pnuts. 

Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.

Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(

Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(
> 
> Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?Click to expand...

No sorry I don't, i'm nor sure how to do it from a mobile.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(
> 
> Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry I don't, i'm nor sure how to do it from a mobile.Click to expand...

Let me know if you can see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes I see it!!!

That definitely looks like a bfp :)

How did you post it from your phone?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Yes I see it!!!
> 
> That definitely looks like a bfp :)
> 
> How did you post it from your phone?

When you reply there is a button underneath "manage attachments" and I uploaded a pic and attached it. Happy it worked bc I'm such a Luddite. I'm being cautious as it could be a chemical. My beta is Monday. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Libra23

Baby whisperer I definitely see it! Can't wait to hear your good news after your BW! :) 

I'm stopping the progesterone ... I don't see the point of taking them and delaying AF 

Good luck to the rest of you girls taking tests :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Babywhisperer that is a BFP!!!! congrats so happy for your!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I can definitely see it!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 



Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(
> 
> Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry I don't, i'm nor sure how to do it from a mobile.Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know if you can see itClick to expand...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> I can definitely see it!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(
> 
> Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry I don't, i'm nor sure how to do it from a mobile.Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know if you can see itClick to expand...Click to expand...

Thank you for your support and encouragement ladies. I'm still in shock and trying not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)

Add me for the 28th. Going in tomorrow and sunday for IuI. Have two good follicles on one side. Lining was only 6.9 but the dr. Said that they want to see it above 6 ( i thought around 9???) and that my lining is tri-cyclic. Not sure what that means but apparently good.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

****Upcoming Testers****

*Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
*Pnutsprincess* - April 12
*Babywhisperer* - April 12
*Libra23* - April 13
*horseypants* - April 19
*StirrupQueen* - April 20
*Qwerty310* - April 28
*Amcolecchi* - April 30
*esah* - April 30




(let me know if you want to be added)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)
> 
> Add me for the 28th. Going in tomorrow and sunday for IuI. Have two good follicles on one side. Lining was only 6.9 but the dr. Said that they want to see it above 6 ( i thought around 9???) and that my lining is tri-cyclic. Not sure what that means but apparently good.Click to expand...

You've been added.

The lining not only should have a thickness #, but a quality of 3 layers.


----------



## qwerty310

Congrats babywhisperer! That looks promising! What a great feeling :). Was this your second round of IUI?


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let me know if you want to be added)
> 
> Add me for the 28th. Going in tomorrow and sunday for IuI. Have two good follicles on one side. Lining was only 6.9 but the dr. Said that they want to see it above 6 ( i thought around 9???) and that my lining is tri-cyclic. Not sure what that means but apparently good.Click to expand...

Triple lining is best for implantation. GL and F'XD!


----------



## horseypants

qwerty310, fantastico! best of luck!


----------



## qwerty310

Something else that the doctor said this morning that I just want to out out there... I know a lot of you are on progesterone supplements. She said that a weak luteal phase is very very rare and that all progesterone tests on day 20 is if you ovulated or not. Once you take the hcg shot your body will make enough progesterone to support pregnancy. Maybe I misunderstood something but I was asking if I should be getting the supplements after IUI. She said no and that it is over prescribed and usually not necessary, even in a clinic that sees difficult folks like us. Just something to ask your dr. About for sure.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes I think that there should be reasons why you are getting the shot.

For me it's to support implantation and I do not take hcg or trigger shot.


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Congrats babywhisperer! That looks promising! What a great feeling :). Was this your second round of IUI?

It was my first. I was on Gonal F 75 units for 9 nights. We bd'd 2 nights before and the night after IUI as directed by my dr. 

Crossing fingers it sticks.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pnuts.
> 
> Whisperer... im hoping that the faint line is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Libra :hugs: I know how you feel :(
> 
> Thank you, do you know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry I don't, i'm nor sure how to do it from a mobile.Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know if you can see itClick to expand...



I see it! Congrats hun.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
I am still waiting for my test results. I am trying to relax and not think about it, but it is so hard.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am still waiting for my test results. I am trying to relax and not think about it, but it is so hard.

Sending you bfp vibes!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I wish they would just call all ready so I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## barbikins

My beta finally dropped to 8.8 today! So I dont have to be monitored anymore. I'll see my RE on the 26th. Good news!

Pnuts - did you hear yet? That's a long time to wait!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts... im sitting on edge with you.

Hope it's good news

Barbikins...thats great!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

my test result is BFN I was planning it would be. So won't be doing another IUI until July time.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

:( hopefully someday it will happen


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> :( hopefully someday it will happen

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

We may look into IVF but we don't know if we will have the money its 1200 for the procedure and 4500 for the medications.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> my test result is BFN I was planning it would be. So won't be doing another IUI until July time.

I'm so sorry. Be kind to yourself. Have a glass of wine, take a long bath and it will happen soon. It's not a matter of IF its a matter of WHEN.


----------



## barbikins

I'm really sorry for your bfn :(
I hope you will get your bfp this year!! fX


----------



## Jlh1980

Barbikins I'm so happy to hear your HCG dropped to 8 and you don't have to take any medications. I hope you are feeling better and that you can quickly go on to TTC again.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am thinking DH and I will try to conceive naturally this month. When ever AF comes hopefully we have time. My DH does not leave until May 5 or 6th. We will see what happens. I am sure I will just hit Ovulation before he leaves. I think we will BD 3 times a week if we can.


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> my test result is BFN I was planning it would be. So won't be doing another IUI until July time.

So sorry pnuts. You guys are in a tough position.


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry pnuts;(

Baby whisperer- any update for us?? Fx for u!

Nothing exciting on my end. Just hating the prometrium !!!
I know this is terrible but at 3dpiui I'm already doubting this cycle. Oh well, maybe it will make the TWW go by faster....


----------



## Anne24

Hi I have been stalking this thread for quite sometime now. I just went through IUI#2 and like Elle I am 3dpiui too :) Looking for ways to make this 2 ww go faster. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry pnuts;(
> 
> Baby whisperer- any update for us?? Fx for u!
> 
> Nothing exciting on my end. Just hating the prometrium !!!
> I know this is terrible but at 3dpiui I'm already doubting this cycle. Oh well, maybe it will make the TWW go by faster....

I hate the progesterone suppositories too. My dh asks why and I told him simply "what goes up, must come down"...he regrets asking that question. No real u


----------



## Babywhisperer

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry pnuts;(
> 
> Baby whisperer- any update for us?? Fx for u!
> 
> Nothing exciting on my end. Just hating the prometrium !!!
> I know this is terrible but at 3dpiui I'm already doubting this cycle. Oh well, maybe it will make the TWW go by faster....

I hate the progesterone suppositories too. My dh asks why and I told him simply "what goes up, must come down"...he regrets asking that question. No real updates other than I'm nervous and in disbelief. I poas again yesterday to make sure I'm not dreaming and the line was darker. Tomorrow is my beta and I'm praying its a good result. As a precaution we are not telling anyone yet. Fx'd it's smooth sailing and a healthy pregnancy. I'm keeping all of you ladies in my thoughts. Have faith, I had no symptoms other than fatigue which is likely the endometrin suppositories. I still feel nothing. Tomorrow is 15dpiui and the day af was due so I will be holding my breath until I hear from the nurse with my first beta.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN this cycle, nurse just called. 

It's official iui #1 failed.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.

Breaking dawn, sorry to hear that :hugs:. Will you start another iui cycle?

Think I'm out too, as I'm having af cramps.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes will do iui again.

Taking this hard and I'm going to take some time off for myself.


----------



## StirrupQueen

So sorry Breaking. I hope iui #2 gives you your bfp x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone....I'm taking this really hard...

I'm going to stick around until AF starts. But once she arrives I'm going to take some time off....your support right now is so helpful.


----------



## Lovepink81

Sorry BreakingDawn! I can't imagine how you feel. Stay strong and keep your faith..it'll happen!!

AFM...I did my Ovidrel last night! My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm soo nervous and excited and the same time!! I haven't POAS yet. I've became an addict last month. lol...I'm going to try to hold off. Not sure if it will happen!
Well I'll update you guys tomorrow with how I'm feeling. Enjoy the rest of Sunday.


----------



## ElleT613

Anne24 said:


> Hi I have been stalking this thread for quite sometime now. I just went through IUI#2 and like Elle I am 3dpiui too :) Looking for ways to make this 2 ww go faster. Good luck ladies.

Oh, good! We can be 2WW buddies!!!


----------



## ElleT613

Babywhisperer said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry pnuts;(
> 
> Baby whisperer- any update for us?? Fx for u!
> 
> Nothing exciting on my end. Just hating the prometrium !!!
> I know this is terrible but at 3dpiui I'm already doubting this cycle. Oh well, maybe it will make the TWW go by faster....
> 
> I hate the progesterone suppositories too. My dh asks why and I told him simply "what goes up, must come down"...he regrets asking that question. No real updates other than I'm nervous and in disbelief. I poas again yesterday to make sure I'm not dreaming and the line was darker. Tomorrow is my beta and I'm praying its a good result. As a precaution we are not telling anyone yet. Fx'd it's smooth sailing and a healthy pregnancy. I'm keeping all of you ladies in my thoughts. Have faith, I had no symptoms other than fatigue which is likely the endometrin suppositories. I still feel nothing. Tomorrow is 15dpiui and the day af was due so I will be holding my breath until I hear from the nurse with my first beta.Click to expand...

I am so happy and excited for you! Be sure to update us immediately!! Sounds like this is it!!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.

I am so sorry:hugs:

I took my first failed IUI, so, SO hard. It was like the first time I really had hope in forever... and I thought... well, this will be it. Anyway, take some time for yourself. This IUI--- or should I say infertility journey is not an easy road (for any of us). Stay strong!!


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.

Hi Breaking Dawn I am new to this thread though have been stalking it for long. I am so sorry hun for the bfn:hugs: It was difficult for me to accept bfn after my first IUI too. I know no words would be enough to comfort you now but it is generally assumed that iui works better with subsequent cycles. So here's hoping that you get that elusive bfp soon:flower:


----------



## Anne24

ElleT613 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I have been stalking this thread for quite sometime now. I just went through IUI#2 and like Elle I am 3dpiui too :) Looking for ways to make this 2 ww go faster. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Oh, good! We can be 2WW buddies!!!Click to expand...

Yay we can be 2ww buddies. During my last cycle I was crampy and bloated immediately after iui till about 4/5dpiui but this cycle I have no symptom worth the name. Absolutely nothing. Not even twinges. I already feel I am out:nope:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.
> 
> I am so sorry:hugs:
> 
> I took my first failed IUI, so, SO hard. It was like the first time I really had hope in forever... and I thought... well, this will be it. Anyway, take some time for yourself. This IUI--- or should I say infertility journey is not an easy road (for any of us). Stay strong!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun.

That's exactly how I feel. Knowing I'm not alone helps.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.
> 
> Hi Breaking Dawn I am new to this thread though have been stalking it for long. I am so sorry hun for the bfn:hugs: It was difficult for me to accept bfn after my first IUI too. I know no words would be enough to comfort you now but it is generally assumed that iui works better with subsequent cycles. So here's hoping that you get that elusive bfp soon:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Anne.

So kind if you to drop by to leave me this message.

It means a lot. 

Goodluck on your cycle.


----------



## barbikins

So sorry breaking dawn! Don't give up. I got my bfp on the second IUI. I took the first failed IuI really hard though. When you seek out the ultimate solution & it doesn't work it feels like it never will. But hang in there! Xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakind Dawn-I am so sorry hunny! My first IUI failed too and my DH and I decided to take the next month off and we enjoyed it!! We relaxed, and just spent time with each other. 

AFM-Went for u/s this morning and my follicle isn't ready yet so they are having me come back Wednesday and if it's ready they will trigger and IUI Thursday and Friday morning!


----------



## qwerty310

ElleT613 said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I have been stalking this thread for quite sometime now. I just went through IUI#2 and like Elle I am 3dpiui too :) Looking for ways to make this 2 ww go faster. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Oh, good! We can be 2WW buddies!!!Click to expand...

me too! just had back to back IUIs this weekend (3rd round - let's hope this is it!)


----------



## Libra23

Breaking Dawn I know the feeling ... I actually cancelled my BW today as i know its a negative ... had a BFN this morning from a test stick ... didn't want to have to hear it from the MD too :( AF should be here tomorrow so hoping our 2nd iui is a BFP success!


----------



## Anne24

qwerty310 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I have been stalking this thread for quite sometime now. I just went through IUI#2 and like Elle I am 3dpiui too :) Looking for ways to make this 2 ww go faster. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Oh, good! We can be 2WW buddies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> me too! just had back to back IUIs this weekend (3rd round - let's hope this is it!)Click to expand...

Qwerty Elle 

When do you plan to test? I have a longish LP plus I am on progesterone till 15dpo. Last cycle af arrived 3 days after I stopped taking progesterone that is 18dpo. I plan to wait till af this cycle too and probably test around 18/19 dpo if af is a no show.


----------



## qwerty310

Anne24 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I have been
> 
> Qwerty Elle
> 
> When do you plan to test? I have a longish LP plus I am on progesterone till 15dpo. Last cycle af arrived 3 days after I stopped taking progesterone that is 18dpo. I plan to wait till af this cycle too and probably test around 18/19 dpo if af is a no show.
> 
> I will be out of town 14dp IUI so I was planning on testing when I get back on Monday so 15dp second IUI. This is if AF doesn't arrive. Last time I got AF 14 days after.
> 
> Felt horrible yesterday. Lots of pain and bleeding :( this was def the worst of the three. I feel better today but still wiped. Luckily it was the weekend and I tried to chill out.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Libra23 said:


> Breaking Dawn I know the feeling ... I actually cancelled my BW today as i know its a negative ... had a BFN this morning from a test stick ... didn't want to have to hear it from the MD too :( AF should be here tomorrow so hoping our 2nd iui is a BFP success!

:( :hugs:


----------



## Jlh1980

Breaking dawn, Pnuts, and Libra I'm sorry the IUI didn't work this cycle but don't give up. Mine worked the second time and I know people it worked on the 3rd, 4th and even 5th. Just because this one didn't work does not mean the next won't. We are all thinking about you guys!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies..Sooo I'm officially in the TWW!! My IUI went well. We were told that DH sample was 95% motility after wash. So I was happy to hear that!Also, I was told that it definitely looked like I ovulated. She need lots of EWCM I felt little cramping during, but not to bad. I'm feeling like blah...but I think that it's mental exhaustion. Oh yeah...I'm scheduled for progesterone next monday. Till then...I'll wait for 4/29 to show up. Going to try really really hard to NOT poas!! Hint "try"!! lol....
So for my first IUI good experience! Keeping my faith in God and just sit back and let Him do his work!!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Jlh - keep the positive vibes going please, it makes me feel so much more optimistic 

Lovepink - fx that this Is the cycle that works for you.

I'm 3 days away from testing, but pretty sure af is on her way - so it'll be iui #2 for me next cycle.


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you StirrupQueen!! Yes....FX in hopes that it does work!!
FX for you!!



StirrupQueen said:


> Jlh - keep the positive vibes going please, it makes me feel so much more optimistic
> 
> Lovepink - fx that this Is the cycle that works for you.
> 
> I'm 3 days away from testing, but pretty sure af is on her way - so it'll be iui #2 for me next cycle.


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn :hugs:

ladies i broke the seal and started testing the trigger out. i have faint lines on ics from 7-9dpo and honestly they all pretty much look the same although they are probably getting lighter. arg!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> breaking dawn :hugs:
> 
> ladies i broke the seal and started testing the trigger out. i have faint lines on ics from 7-9dpo and honestly they all pretty much look the same although they are probably getting lighter. arg!

So annoying right?! Although it is pretty cool to see two pink lines... real or not!


----------



## Lovepink81

I agree!! Gives you hope that they'll stay!!


ElleT613 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> breaking dawn :hugs:
> 
> ladies i broke the seal and started testing the trigger out. i have faint lines on ics from 7-9dpo and honestly they all pretty much look the same although they are probably getting lighter. arg!
> 
> So annoying right?! Although it is pretty cool to see two pink lines... real or not!Click to expand...


----------



## esah

Help, I'm so confused. I started having ovulation pains last night, got my positive opk this morning, went in for my mid-cycle ultrasound this afternoon and had 3 nice big follicles - all good news so far. But now I'm confused on timing of trigger shot and IUI. The last 2 cycles were basically the same (pos opk on day of u/s), and they told me I could do the trigger any time that day, the day before the IUI. So I did them at the dr.'s office in the morning/early afternoon, and had the IUI about 24 hours later the first time, and about 28 hours later the second time. This time, they told me to wait until 11pm tonight to do the trigger shot because my appointment tomorrow is at 1pm (so trigger about 12 hours prior to IUI). Does that mean I did the trigger too early the last two times, and why didn't they tell me if so?! Also, I'm worried that either way the IUI will be too late. Last time the doctor told me to BD the night before my IUI b/c she thought one of my eggs might drop that night. This time, she didn't mention anything about it and I forgot to ask. I have major twangs on both sides and I feel like the eggs are popping out and will be long gone by tomorrow afternoon. Am I stressing over nothing? What has your ladies' clinics recommended w/ timing? Should we BD tonight even though it means less good stuff for tomorrow? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Anne24

Hi Esah

As far as my knowledge goes after the egg has ruptured there is a window of 12-48 hours during which it can be fertilized. So I think you should be good. Don't worry.


----------



## Jlh1980

Esah you should just call your doctor and ask all these questions that is what they are there for. Althought I am not sure the timing has to be that perfect, it sounds like every RE does things differently. Both times I did IUI the doctor gave me the trigger directly after the procedure so there is defintely more than one way. Also remember your egg will stick around for 24 hours after you ovulate. I'm also curious that she told you to BD before IUI, because our doctor told us to refrain for 3 days so the sperm count would be higher. Good luck try not to worry so much but if you have more questions I would not hesitate to call them. If there is a next time, hoperfully there is not I would ask about being able to take the trigger directly after the procedure since the sperm can hang around a lot longer than the egg.


----------



## Em260

Hi Ladies, I hope it's okay if I join you all. I'm having my second IUI tomorrow. I've done two IVF cyles and we froze the embryos because I had surgery to remove an ovarian tumor. The surgery was a success and now we're trying IUI before moving on to IVF #3.


----------



## Em260

Esah - I also went in for my mid cycle monitoring this morning. This time my RE said to BD tonight and then have the IUI tomorrow. Last time we weren't instructed to BD before the IUI. I think it's due to my follicle being larger this time and the possibility of ovulating before the IUI. Last time it was 18mm when I triggered and this morning it was 21mm. But I'm planning to ask the nurse when she calls. You should definitely call your Dr. and ask those questions just to put your mind at ease


----------



## qwerty310

ElleT613 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> breaking dawn :hugs:
> 
> ladies i broke the seal and started testing the trigger out. i have faint lines on ics from 7-9dpo and honestly they all pretty much look the same although they are probably getting lighter. arg!
> 
> So annoying right?! Although it is pretty cool to see two pink lines... real or not!Click to expand...

lol i totally agree with that. i think this time i'll just wait though, and not even test out trigger.


----------



## qwerty310

esah - what did you end up doing? my clinic has me trigger between 5-9 night before IUI, and I get 2 days in a row of IUI. It took about 40h for the trigger to kick in for me - they said anywhere around 36h.

if you guys BD'd a few days before i think that you already have some sperms up in there that will get to your egg if you ovulate early.


----------



## esah

qwerty310 said:


> esah - what did you end up doing? my clinic has me trigger between 5-9 night before IUI, and I get 2 days in a row of IUI. It took about 40h for the trigger to kick in for me - they said anywhere around 36h.
> 
> if you guys BD'd a few days before i think that you already have some sperms up in there that will get to your egg if you ovulate early.

Thanks, I think so too. Feeling a little calmer this morning! We decided to go for it last night, like last time, and I think it should be ok. His #s were fine last time even doing it two days in a row. I don't know why they wanted me to do the trigger so late this time but since I already got the positive opk I think it should be ok. Sounds like we should BD again tomorrow too just in case, based on others getting IUI 2 days after trigger. 

In other news, my doctor told me yesterday that she is now thinking that I do have something "structural" going on in my pelvis that may be what's preventing me from getting pregnant. She said she has been seeing some fluid build-up in the ultrasounds which may be due to scarring. On the positive side, she said that IVF gets around that, and that she was very optimistic about my chances w/ IVF b/c my ovaries and everything else have been great so far. She said "your ovaries are very generous", thought that was funny. But I feel like she was basically saying IUI isn't going to work b/c I have scarring issues. So not too hopeful for this cycle. I'll ask for more details today. 

Glad to have the new folks joining us here, and hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## esah

Em260 said:


> Esah - I also went in for my mid cycle monitoring this morning. This time my RE said to BD tonight and then have the IUI tomorrow. Last time we weren't instructed to BD before the IUI. I think it's due to my follicle being larger this time and the possibility of ovulating before the IUI. Last time it was 18mm when I triggered and this morning it was 21mm. But I'm planning to ask the nurse when she calls. You should definitely call your Dr. and ask those questions just to put your mind at ease

Sounds like we are on the exact same schedule! My follicles were already 24, 25, and 25 yesterday, so I'm glad we went ahead on our own last night... 
Good luck w/ your IUI today.


----------



## Amcolecchi

How big does follicles have to get before they ovulate? I went Monday and it was at 14 and they said to come back Wednesday and it should be bigger and then do the trigger. I am not on progesterone or anything like that. Thanks!! :)


----------



## Em260

esah said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Esah - I also went in for my mid cycle monitoring this morning. This time my RE said to BD tonight and then have the IUI tomorrow. Last time we weren't instructed to BD before the IUI. I think it's due to my follicle being larger this time and the possibility of ovulating before the IUI. Last time it was 18mm when I triggered and this morning it was 21mm. But I'm planning to ask the nurse when she calls. You should definitely call your Dr. and ask those questions just to put your mind at ease
> 
> Sounds like we are on the exact same schedule! My follicles were already 24, 25, and 25 yesterday, so I'm glad we went ahead on our own last night...
> Good luck w/ your IUI today.Click to expand...

Thanks! Good luck to you too! We're going to try on our own tonight too and then tomorrow night after the IUI. 



Amcolecchi said:


> How big does follicles have to get before they ovulate? I went Monday and it was at 14 and they said to come back Wednesday and it should be bigger and then do the trigger. I am not on progesterone or anything like that. Thanks!! :)

My RE said he wants them to be at least 18mm.


----------



## StirrupQueen

esah said:


> Help, I'm so confused. I started having ovulation pains last night, got my positive opk this morning, went in for my mid-cycle ultrasound this afternoon and had 3 nice big follicles - all good news so far. But now I'm confused on timing of trigger shot and IUI. The last 2 cycles were basically the same (pos opk on day of u/s), and they told me I could do the trigger any time that day, the day before the IUI. So I did them at the dr.'s office in the morning/early afternoon, and had the IUI about 24 hours later the first time, and about 28 hours later the second time. This time, they told me to wait until 11pm tonight to do the trigger shot because my appointment tomorrow is at 1pm (so trigger about 12 hours prior to IUI). Does that mean I did the trigger too early the last two times, and why didn't they tell me if so?! Also, I'm worried that either way the IUI will be too late. Last time the doctor told me to BD the night before my IUI b/c she thought one of my eggs might drop that night. This time, she didn't mention anything about it and I forgot to ask. I have major twangs on both sides and I feel like the eggs are popping out and will be long gone by tomorrow afternoon. Am I stressing over nothing? What has your ladies' clinics recommended w/ timing? Should we BD tonight even though it means less good stuff for tomorrow? Thanks so much for your help!

Hi esah, I don't understand the timing at all. I triggered and ad the iui 36 hours later. 2 follies had ruptured and the other one was fuzzy (apparently they go fuzzy when they are about to rupture).

As sperm can last a few days, I would guess that you timing has been fine and if your dh's sperm is ok, then I guess BDing should be ok - fx :thumbup:


----------



## Libra23

Hi ladies

So I've decided to do another round ..... AF showed her ugly face today as expected :( I have an appt with my RE Thursday for my sonogram. Ill also be talking to him about which way we can go the most aggressive. I asked the nurse briefly about 2 iui back to back and she stated they don't normally recommend it but I could go that route. She stated they haven't seen significant result differences so they normally don't recommend it but ill speak to my RE thursday and see 

Here's hoping to a successful cycle for us all


----------



## Babywhisperer

Libra23 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So I've decided to do another round ..... AF showed her ugly face today as expected :( I have an appt with my RE Thursday for my sonogram. Ill also be talking to him about which way we can go the most aggressive. I asked the nurse briefly about 2 iui back to back and she stated they don't normally recommend it but I could go that route. She stated they haven't seen significant result differences so they normally don't recommend it but ill speak to my RE thursday and see
> 
> Here's hoping to a successful cycle for us all

Sorry about af :hugs: Have you done acupuncture while doing IUI? I really think it is what helped me. It helped me deal with stress, promote blood flow and circulation, balance energy...it has helped me with other issues in the past. FX'd for your next cycle.


----------



## Libra23

Babywhisperer no I haven't. .. I know some friends who get acupuncture and have recommended it also. I might look into it.... 

Thanks for the suggestion :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Welcome Em260! Good Luck on your IUI. Let us know how it goes! :dust:



Em260 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope it's okay if I join you all. I'm having my second IUI tomorrow. I've done two IVF cyles and we froze the embryos because I had surgery to remove an ovarian tumor. The surgery was a success and now we're trying IUI before moving on to IVF #3.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! I hope you are all doing well! I am praying for you Karena!!!

AFM-I went for my U/S this morning and I have two follicles at 19mm :) I usually only get 1 good one so I am happy for two! We are doing back to back IUI's tomorrow and Friday!! Hoping that IUI #2 works!! And maybe twins lol ;)

FX for all you ladies!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies!! I hope you are all doing well! I am praying for you Karena!!!
> 
> AFM-I went for my U/S this morning and I have two follicles at 19mm :) I usually only get 1 good one so I am happy for two! We are doing back to back IUI's tomorrow and Friday!! Hoping that IUI #2 works!! And maybe twins lol ;)
> 
> FX for all you ladies!!!

Good Luck hun:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut- thank you! Is your DH taking any vitamins? Mine is taking wellman's everyday and vitamin c twice a day...Also eating a ton of veggies and fruits! I heard that this should all help their swimmers!! Good luck trying naturally this cycle!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

It's been a LONG time for me on here - I'm just waiting for Ovulation.
My OPK's are almost positive so I could O on Friday? And hopefully I will actually O!

Any bfps?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut- thank you! Is your DH taking any vitamins? Mine is taking wellman's everyday and vitamin c twice a day...Also eating a ton of veggies and fruits! I heard that this should all help their swimmers!! Good luck trying naturally this cycle!

My DH takes one a day men's multivitamin and we eat pretty healthy for the most part. He has cut down on coffee big time. He mostly drinks tea and water.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been a LONG time for me on here - I'm just waiting for Ovulation.
> My OPK's are almost positive so I could O on Friday? And hopefully I will actually O!
> 
> Any bfps?

That is great to hear!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Awesome news!!! I ovulate Friday so we should be on the same schedule!! FX for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Whooo! Cycle buddies?! I will check again tonight to see if I get my positive. Some times I get an almost positive in the morning & then a blazing positive at the end of the day.
I'm getting excited. I don't know what's in store for me but I'm trying hard to feel excited for this cycle & hope that we can do it on our own!

Did you get your HCG shot already?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Yes, I would test again too but I am sure you will ovulate Friday AND I hear lots of women are really fertile after a MC! So very good news for you!! :) Yes, they did the trigger shot this morning and this time I have a lot of back pain and some mild cramping up front...I am nervous because my doctor will be out of town tomorrow so another doctor will be giving me the IUI, then on Friday it will be my normal doctor...so I am hoping it just all goes smoothly!!! My dh wont be able to come with me because of his work, does anyone bring a close friend or relative? Or just go alone?


----------



## barbikins

Awesome, best of luck! I didn't always have my doctor do the IUI but they're going to have a doctor who knows what they're doing - right?! :)

My DH can't get out of work in the afternoons so I went alone to all my IUI appointments. I really didn't think twice about it. It's like getting a pap done :)

I hope my fertility increases. I'm worried because we had to do IUI to get pregnant. After 13 months of doing it on our own, we couldn't get pregnant. So I'm nervous.
I got pregnant on our own w/my daughter so I know my body's capable but wtf?! Why did it take an IUI?! ARGH. Anyway - trying to remain calm!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-yes it's another specialist and I think going alone will be fine too my husband is like well bring someone and I am like I am fine hahaha!!!

Yes, it is so weird how our bodies work!!!! But I have faith for you!!! Try to enjoy it and not stress, even though that's so easier said than done!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun, i'm going to try :)
And all the best for your IUI - youll be fine ;)


----------



## JLH1011

I am so upset - I just got back from the doctor. I was on 50g clomid last month and while I didn't get a bfp, I had one large follicle and one fairly large follicle. I decided to be more aggressive this month so I increased my dose to 100 and was planning for my first iui. I just had my 12 day follicle check and there were lots of small follicles but nothing of a significant size (I have PCOS). The dr said he isn't sure if it was just too early today or the clomid didn't work this month. I just don't understand though and I'm so upset because I increased the dose so how could it not work on 100if it worked with 50? I also don't see how it could be too early today bc I had the dominant follicles last month on day 12 (ESP bc I was told the higher dose should speed things up, not slow it down). I feel so defeated.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies!! 
Welcome back Barbikins! FX for you.

I need help...My IUI was done this past Monday, so today would be 3DPIUI OR 2DPIUI? Well...yesterday and today, I've been having low grade temp 99.0 - 99.6. I feel sluggish and bloated...Has anyone experienced that with IUI's? What were your symptoms? Oh and I know TMI, but also today and yesterday I had EWCM. IDK what's going!


----------



## qwerty310

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Welcome back Barbikins! FX for you.
> 
> I need help...My IUI was done this past Monday, so today would be 3DPIUI OR 2DPIUI? Well...yesterday and today, I've been having low grade temp 99.0 - 99.6. I feel sluggish and bloated...Has anyone experienced that with IUI's? What were your symptoms? Oh and I know TMI, but also today and yesterday I had EWCM. IDK what's going!

I haven't been temping so can't help you there... Lots of cm is normal though.. Someone here helped me with finding that out:winkwink: bloated, exhausted, bit of a backache the days of IUI and a few days after for me. I'm also 3 d post IUI at least what I consider 3d bc I had the second one with ovulation on Sunday. Good luck ad I hope your temp doesn't mean your e getting a cold!


----------



## Lovepink81

Thanks Qwerty310! Yes...bloated, exhausted and a bit of backpain for me too!! I don't think it's a cold! Well I hope too it's not!!. I don't temp either...but the times i've took my temps it's been mid afternoon at work!



qwerty310 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> Welcome back Barbikins! FX for you.
> 
> I need help...My IUI was done this past Monday, so today would be 3DPIUI OR 2DPIUI? Well...yesterday and today, I've been having low grade temp 99.0 - 99.6. I feel sluggish and bloated...Has anyone experienced that with IUI's? What were your symptoms? Oh and I know TMI, but also today and yesterday I had EWCM. IDK what's going!
> 
> I haven't been temping so can't help you there... Lots of cm is normal though.. Someone here helped me with finding that out:winkwink: bloated, exhausted, bit of a backache the days of IUI and a few days after for me. I'm also 3 d post IUI at least what I consider 3d bc I had the second one with ovulation on Sunday. Good luck ad I hope your temp doesn't mean your e getting a cold!Click to expand...


----------



## barbikins

The mucus is normal because you loosen it up at the cervix when the catheter is inserted. Totally normal. Cramps & bloating, totally. All sounds normal to me! Good luck FX


----------



## ElleT613

JLH1011 said:


> I am so upset - I just got back from the doctor. I was on 50g clomid last month and while I didn't get a bfp, I had one large follicle and one fairly large follicle. I decided to be more aggressive this month so I increased my dose to 100 and was planning for my first iui. I just had my 12 day follicle check and there were lots of small follicles but nothing of a significant size (I have PCOS). The dr said he isn't sure if it was just too early today or the clomid didn't work this month. I just don't understand though and I'm so upset because I increased the dose so how could it not work on 100if it worked with 50? I also don't see how it could be too early today bc I had the dominant follicles last month on day 12 (ESP bc I was told the higher dose should speed things up, not slow it down). I feel so defeated.

So sorry Jlh. The SAME thing happened to me. When I was on 50 mg of clomid I had two full size follies (18mm and 22mm) on cd13. Then this past cycle at 100mg of clomid I had 1 follie at 16mm? Not sure if that was even viable. It's so odd and frustrating. They basically just said- some cycles your ovaries just dont' produce the same size/number follicles!? But it's like WTH!? The only thing I can say that was different was that 50mg round I took it days 5-9 and the 100mg round I took it 1-5 (requested by my doctor). Anyway. I am sorry and I have been there. I also had a cycle where they switched me to femara and my follies never got passed 13mm so the IUI had to get canceled.:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> Whooo! Cycle buddies?! I will check again tonight to see if I get my positive. Some times I get an almost positive in the morning & then a blazing positive at the end of the day.
> I'm getting excited. I don't know what's in store for me but I'm trying hard to feel excited for this cycle & hope that we can do it on our own!
> 
> Did you get your HCG shot already?

Great to see you here:)

How awesome would it be to get a natural BFP?!!? FX for you!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-Yes, I would test again too but I am sure you will ovulate Friday AND I hear lots of women are really fertile after a MC! So very good news for you!! :) Yes, they did the trigger shot this morning and this time I have a lot of back pain and some mild cramping up front...I am nervous because my doctor will be out of town tomorrow so another doctor will be giving me the IUI, then on Friday it will be my normal doctor...so I am hoping it just all goes smoothly!!! My dh wont be able to come with me because of his work, does anyone bring a close friend or relative? Or just go alone?

Good luck amcolecchi! I go to a pretty big clinic and rotate through a few different doctors... My main dr. Doesn't even do the procedures he just calls the shots. Some are more gentle than others but they all know what they are doing for sure! It must be a bit scary though if you have always had the same doc but you will do great! I went once alone and it wasn't my favorite but I wouldn't wan anyone except DH to be there so I didn't even think about bringing friends.


----------



## barbikins

Elle, thanks - I would love to get a natural BFP but I think my chances are low. It took us such a long time to get knocked up via IUI. The only thing holding some fate is I got pregnant w/our girl on our own.
Anyway, one can hope right?! I am going to talk to the doctor next week about testing out my cervical fluids & see if it's killing off my hubby's sperm. Maybe that's been the issue all along?
We've done a shitty job of baby dancing this month :( so poor. Not for the lack of wanting but the lack of time & energy. We've been so busy this past week. 
I got in some action this morning & hopefully I'll get a positive OPK today. Will keep you ladies posted!

amcolecchi, good luck today! FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty-thank you!! It did go great today not a problem at all! I am a little crampy but look forward to going again tomorrow! 

Barbikins-FX for you!!! :)


----------



## Anne24

Hey Barbikins

I love your positive attitude. Good luck hun for this cycle.

Amco

Fx-ed. Does your clinic do b2b iuis? My clinic does too. No idea though if it really increases the chances.


----------



## Libra23

Looks like my 2nd iui will have to be postponed ... My RE found a cyst and are putting me on birth control for a month ... feeling super down today :( 

Hoping this month flies by :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Anne-yes b2b IUI's I guess I just look at it as more sperm=more chances of one getting in the eggs lol...my husband has sperm issues so for us it makes sense to go 2 times since we don't get a lot the separately, you know?

Libra-I am so sorry hunny!! I would tr to focus on other things this month then! Dates with the hubby, enjoy the outdoors, that might help the month to go by fast!!!


----------



## Libra23

Hey ladies 

Have any of you heard of ovarian drilling. My RE recommended it due to me constantly having cysts. He would like to do this my next cycle. He says 70-80% of his patients that get this done conceive within 3 months 

Its the first i ever heard of it and need to do a lot of research... anyone heard or are familiar with this procedure?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing well..

My AF finally came, day late due to progesterone supps.


----------



## MandaC

So I am still waiting to get my cycle but good news is that my RE put me on Provera for 7 days so I am hoping this will bring on AF.

Funny but frustrating story, when I went to get my blood work done last week my progesterone came back at 9.7 so my RE said I should get my period in 4-5 days and if not come back and we can do more blood work and see where things are. So ofcourse I didn't get anything and I went back Tuesday for more blood work and my progesterone had gone up to 15!!!!! WTH!!! lol the nurse said she has never really seen this before and didn't really know what to say. All I can do it laugh cause if I let myself think about it to much I will get really mad. So here is hoping the Provera works and AF will come soon.
My RE did say that he isn't 100% that the provera will even work:( Has anyone ever had problems getting AF with PCOS??


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I am going to talk to the doctor next week about testing out my cervical fluids & see if it's killing off my hubby's sperm. Maybe that's been the issue all along?
> FX

Be aggressive with your questioning! for all of us ;) I asked my doctor the same thing about the antibody issue of me being "allergic" to DH sperm or something and they gave me the impression that IUI would bypass that. I'm not sure how that works scientifically - we have bloodflow and antibodies in our uterus and fallopian tubes so why wouldn't that be an issue? my mom ttc for 6 years before having me and it turned out to be a low grade infection. she took some antibiotics and then blammo - preggers. my clinic didn't even test for anything like that and it's so simple and easy. if this third round of IUI doesn't work i am going to ask A MILLION questions. i think i went in to this thinking that the clomid alone would save me because i wasn't ovulating on my own. didn't think about all the other complications we might have to get around.


----------



## barbikins

I actually got a test done (lost of tests actually) to see if my body is fighting off sperm. Nothing came back. It's all in working orders! But it's possible for my PH levels in my V to be acidic which would kill the sperm.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-hmmm do we need those tests if we do IUI's? Now I am wondering if I should ask my doctor for those tests!!! Did they hurt at all?


----------



## barbikins

Well I did the tests & paid for each blood requisition. Around $100 Each & also for my husband. But our Health Benefits reimbursed us. So it would be out of pocket.
I'm surprised if your RE didn't talk to you about it? I tested for all sorts of things. To see if my egg quality is up to parr, to see if I have any bacteria or infections that would cause infertility. To see how my body responds to sperm. They took a lot of vials of blood from us, that's all.

I had two other blood requisitions which our health covered so that was good.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh they did take a lot of my blood but It was like the bacteria/infections liek you said and any diseases. They did the HSG and did ultrasounds on my ovaries and everything is okay but they never did the post-coital test if my area is harmful to sperm...hmmm...I know my uterus lining is always okay too...I should ask though! My insurance covers some testing but not all!


----------



## barbikins

I didnt do any post-coital testing but I think it would be smth I should have asked for. I don't care now cuz I wanna do IUI.

But yep, I did hormone tests, full ultrasound including that one where they put fluid in your uterus to see if there is any blockage. 

ALL CLEAR!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I did a lot of blood test back in January and my egg quality is a 16 which is great. I don't know if they checked to see if my fluids are acidic. They told me I am perfectly fertile. I am guessing I am okay on my end. My husband is great with his sperm overall except for being 2% morph. His count is real high. 78% for his count


----------



## barbikins

We also made it w/no fertility issues they could see. 
So that's why I wonder if my V is killing his spermies?
Anyway - I think I got my positive OPK last night. I got as close to positive yesterday afternoon. It hit negative by yesterday evening & today its negative. We had sex twice on Sunday & once this morning. I'm disappointed. I don't think we made the cut :(
Check out my OPK from Tuesday, yesterday & today.
 



Attached Files:







CD13.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1









CD14.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









CD15.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-you did have sex before ovulation correct? You probably ovulated cd 14, what day was that again? If you had sex Sunday and then ovulated Wednesday, you made it!


----------



## barbikins

Yep I think consensus is I'm Ovulating today. Yesterday was CD14.
We had sex twice (morning & night) on Sunday & then we had sex this morning.
So Not great timing.


----------



## barbikins

You ovulate 24-48 hours after a surge so that's today or tomorrow.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well if you ovulated today you could of got it this morning with the sex, I know it's just the one day but just one sperm is all you need...and you can just kinda of take this month off to relax and de-stress, you know?


----------



## barbikins

GAH I'm not relaxed LOL
I hope we got it this month. I know I can be extra fertile right now. So that's why I really wanted to make a good effort this month.
Well, now I can just sit back & see what happens. 
I'm seeing my RE next Friday for a follow up. And if I'm not pregnant now, I'm planning to hit IUI again next month.


----------



## ElleT613

Lovepink81 said:


> Thank you Breaking Dawn! I'm excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Added you ladies
> 
> Pink...that is great news :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *ElleT613* - April 25
> *LovePink81* - April 29
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> *JLH1011* - May 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bringing back the testing calendar!!!
> 
> It looks like we have got horsey pants and stirrup queens next? How are you ladies feeling?!Click to expand...


----------



## horseypants

I'm out i think. I ended up testing the trigger out. it's been getting lighter and lighter. yesterday and today, nothing more than a squinty shadow. im sad. one more iui then saving up for ivf in 2014.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I actually got a test done (lost of tests actually) to see if my body is fighting off sperm. Nothing came back. It's all in working orders! But it's possible for my PH levels in my V to be acidic which would kill the sperm.

yeah i got all the bloodwork and HSG but no post coital. i think the V environment plays a HUGE role in conceiving naturally and not sure how to change anything in terms of acidity etc.

barbikins sounds like you guys did a good job BD'ing - you have the super early end and then 24-48h before ovulating. i know what you mean about not relaxing. i feel like since we started the IUIs it's been MUCH more relaxing because my whole system is hijacked with trigger/clomid/IUI... charting and BDing at the "right" time was so stressful. that sounds so lame because it would be so great to have a baby from sex and not from a catheter but i think we're all big girls about that now :)


----------



## barbikins

horsey - what CD are you on & when is AF due to arrive? Mine kept getting lighter & finally almost negative & then came back positive.

qwerty - I BD'd on my Ovulation day so I hope I have one of those eggs that will release later than sooner. One can hope! I know I'm not out but this is the first time I didn't plan things very well.

I felt very relaxed doing IUI b/c I didn't have to worry about when to time sex or if we did it enough or this & that & the other - all that was taken care of. So I actually rather enjoyed the process. And look forward to going back to it should this month be a bust.


----------



## horseypants

I'm 12dpo today and AF would be due by the end of the weekend. My RE said to test tomorrow (13dpo) and then stop progesterone if no BFP. This iui was great timing but I o-ed from the side with a blocked tube. (I think it is blocked but two out of three docs said dont worry about it.) I'm hoping my last iui will do the trick and i'll get to be as big as a house at my wedding. My due date and wedding date would essentially be the same :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you, Barbikins.


----------



## StirrupQueen

ElleT613 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Breaking Dawn! I'm excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Added you ladies
> 
> Pink...that is great news :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> ****Upcoming Testers****
> 
> *Breaking Dawn* - April 12 (bfn10dpo)
> *Pnutsprincess* - April 12
> *Babywhisperer* - April 12
> *Libra23* - April 13
> *horseypants* - April 19
> *StirrupQueen* - April 20
> *ElleT613* - April 25
> *LovePink81* - April 29
> *Amcolecchi* - April 30
> *esah* - April 30
> 
> *JLH1011* - May 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bringing back the testing calendar!!!
> 
> It looks like we have got horsey pants and stirrup queens next? How are you ladies feeling?!Click to expand...
> 
> Af on way, I think, so looks like I'll be moving on to iui #2 :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## barbikins

horseypants said:


> I'm 12dpo today. Anf AF would be due by the end of the weekend. My RE said to test tomorrow (13dpo) and then stop progesterone if no BFP. This iui was great timing but I o-ed from the side with a blocked tube. (I think it is blocked but two out of three docs said dont worry about it.) I'm hoping my last iui will do the trick and i'll get to be as big as a house at my wedding. My dude date and wedding date would essentially be the same :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, Barbikins.

You still have faint preggo test as of today?!
Mine was gone by 10dpo & then came back evening of 11dpo. The tigger should be out of your system now. I would think. 
Good luck tomorrow! Test w FMU. FX can't wait to hear your results tmr!


----------



## esah

Hi girls -anyone else super exhausted the day or two after their IUI? I have been SO sleepy yesterday and today even though I slept well. Maybe it is the trigger shot still in my system? Too early to be spotting for symptoms.. I am pretty much over the IUI thing, not expecting it to work. (At my last u/s my doctor said she was seeing fluid in my pelvis which may be evidence of scarring. Not sure what that means or why it would keep me from getting pregnant when the HSG showed at least my right tube all clear, and most of my follicles have been coming from the right side.) Anyway, I even forgot to start my progesterone last night b/c I'm not thinking about my treatment as much. I guess it's a good thing at least that I'm not as impatient for testing day as the last two cycles! 

Good luck tomorrow horseypants!


----------



## Amcolecchi

esah-I was so tired last night and today was IUI round 2 so I am sure I will be super tired tonight too..I am more crampy today than yesterday but not too bad...the weather here is also rainy and gloomy so definitely doesn't help with trying to stay awake! Try to stay positive hunny! Did the doctor say what the scarring means? Good luck hunny, FX for you!! When are you going to test? I am going to test May 3rd...no earlier either because I can't handle seeing a BFN!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All,

esah- ugh- what would the scarring be from?? I am definitely always very tired after the IUI, not really sure why! FX for you.

horsey- if you are seeing a faint line; i think this is a good thing!!

AFM - 8dpiui and I tested with a 10miu hpt this morning and of course :bfn:. I know it's of course early but I was hoping since it is a super sensitive test something might show up on there. No such luck:/ This is only my second IUI-- I am kind of tired of this already-- it feels like a lot of waiting around and $$ for like a 10% chance of working. I think I'll be ready to move onto IVF after this...


----------



## Em260

Esah - I've been so tired these last two days as well. I think it's the trigger shot in my case. Progesterone supplements can make you tired as well. I'm starting mine tonight. Is the scarring your Dr. mentioned related to endometriosis?

Elle - sorry about the bfn but 8dpiui is still really early! I'm feeling the same way, just want to move on. I was thinking of trying one more IUI but I don't think I can wait


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...8dpiui is super early...give it a few days. :)

Just dropping in to say hi...n starting meds for iui round 2 today. sane protocol as last time... Femera followed by Puregon injections. 

I'm praying that we are successful this cycle.


----------



## horseypants

People, I am out and already planning iui3, which will be around May 3 if anything like the last two times. 

Good luck Breaking Dawn and good luck everyone. Have a great weekend. 

I am hoping I'll have started a new cycle by this time Monday. xo


----------



## esah

Thanks everyone. I'm not sure if endometriosis was what my doctor was getting at, or scarring from some infection that I didn't know I had. Maybe both.. I asked whether there was anything we could do about it and she said that surgery tends not to work - it can clear out some scarring but your tissues still have to heal, and that creates at least some scarring as well. She said she thinks I will respond great to ivf though. I still don't understand exactly what the problem is (how the scarring, if it exists, would stop me from getting pregnant). So I will have to ask more questions. I like my doctor but I always wonder whether she is really considering all the other options for me as an individual, not an "average 36 year old woman", before pushing me towards ivf. Ivf is the "easy" answer for these doctors because they don't have to go through it and they get a bunch of $$$! 
Sorry to hear you are out horsey, good luck w/ round 3!


----------



## Em260

Horseypants - sorry about the bfn :hugs: 

Breakingdawn - yay for getting started again


----------



## Lovepink81

*Hi Ladies...
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday!!
I know I had mentioned that I wasn't going to POAS...but I couldn't resist!! lol....I caved!! 
That being said...Today is 7DPT and 5DPIUI! According to HPT Ovidrel is out of my system. I'm really not having systems, I think. After IUI was super tired for the first couple of days and Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday I was having low grade fever in 99.0. There is a little discomfort in my lower ab. every now and then but nothing serious. IDk but my left breast upper side is sore. Other then that no systems.
I'm not take any progesterone. But I am doing a blood progesterone blood test on Monday. What am I suppose to be feeling? Still feeling a little sluggish...super lazy...might just be normal me!! lol...idk...*


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hey ladies, af arrived for me yesterday, so am on to round #2 iui. Just started clomid today. 

Good luck to everyone and have a great weekend :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Stirrupqueen-Yayy for starting clomid!! Before you know it, you will be getting the IUI!


----------



## Em260

StirrupQueen - sorry about the bfn but it's so good you can get started right away again.


----------



## Amcolecchi

EM- It looks like you and I got our IUI's around the same time!! When are you going to test? They told me no earlier than Friday, May 3rd...really hoping for a BFP!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Em260

Amcolecchi said:


> EM- It looks like you and I got our IUI's around the same time!! When are you going to test? They told me no earlier than Friday, May 3rd...really hoping for a BFP!!! FX for you!!!

Yeah we're really close! Mine was on the 17th. I go in on May 1st for a beta. But I'm testing out my trigger too hehe. Are you on progesterone supplements? I'm using crinone gel and I've already noticed it's mimicking all the early pg symptoms so will be hindering my usual symptom spotting :haha:. Fx for you too!!


----------



## qwerty310

Hey ladies. How is everyone? Anyone going in for IUI this week? Elle you are testing soon, how are you feeling?

Afm, feel totally the same as the two IUIs before in 2ww. Some tiny cramping and peeing a lot at night but thats just the trigger shot. i know this is lame but getting really tired of not drinking any teas. Started Lipton decaf today which is way better than nothing. I was having rooibus as well but only every other day. I miss my yummy earl grey and black chai. I have no problem not drinking alcohol but really miss my morning brew! Especially when it's been so long and I don't even know if there's a reason not to be driving the herbs or caffeine.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awesome!!!! I don't have progesterone supplements but the trigger shot is still affecting me like crazy! Moody, feeling like a fatass, lol, and tired!!!! My place doesn't do a blood test which is weird unless I am a week late and a negative test..so I will just do the test at home May 3rd...FX that our second IUI's work!!!



Em260 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> EM- It looks like you and I got our IUI's around the same time!! When are you going to test? They told me no earlier than Friday, May 3rd...really hoping for a BFP!!! FX for you!!!
> 
> Yeah we're really close! Mine was on the 17th. I go in on May 1st for a beta. But I'm testing out my trigger too hehe. Are you on progesterone supplements? I'm using crinone gel and I've already noticed it's mimicking all the early pg symptoms so will be hindering my usual symptom spotting :haha:. Fx for you too!!Click to expand...


----------



## Em260

Amcolecchi said:


> Awesome!!!! I don't have progesterone supplements but the trigger shot is still affecting me like crazy! Moody, feeling like a fatass, lol, and tired!!!! My place doesn't do a blood test which is weird unless I am a week late and a negative test..so I will just do the test at home May 3rd...FX that our second IUI's work!!!

I had those same symptoms from my trigger shot too. My poor DH I was definitely a little crankier than usual this weekend. My clinic offers the blood test but if my hpts are negative that morning I probably won't go in for it. Are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## Em260

qwerty310 said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyone? Anyone going in for IUI this week? Elle you are testing soon, how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm, feel totally the same as the two IUIs before in 2ww. Some tiny cramping and peeing a lot at night but thats just the trigger shot. i know this is lame but getting really tired of not drinking any teas. Started Lipton decaf today which is way better than nothing. I was having rooibus as well but only every other day. I miss my yummy earl grey and black chai. I have no problem not drinking alcohol but really miss my morning brew! Especially when it's been so long and I don't even know if there's a reason not to be driving the herbs or caffeine.

Did your Dr. say no caffeine? Mine says one cup a day is fine. I usually drink half decaf anyway. I'm trying to cut out my afternoon coffee though and it's so hard!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Em- I am glad it's not just me lol!!! This trigger shot is way worse than last time...I didn't have all of this last time at all! I am getting a yeast infection....uggh stupid hormones hahaha..I am not testing out the trigger shot, I should though! If I start tomorrow morning is it ok? Do you use prego tests or OPK's test? Oh yes no caffeine...I found this article that tells you the caffeine in drinks..I hope it helps you guys!! They say like 100 mg of caffeine a day! Here is the think https://www.cspinet.org/reports/caffeine.pdf


----------



## MandaC

Hey guys:)

I have 2 pills left of my Provera to take tonight and tomorrow and hoping to see AF finally this week. although I swear when I went to the washroom earlier I had some spotting!!! So lets cross our finger. lol How is everyone feeling??


----------



## barbikins

Ovulation day today! I got a very positive OPK today.
WHOOO TWW Once a fucking-an


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Yayyy!!!! hope you :sex:!!!!


----------



## barbikins

I plan on it! We did it once last night & twice the day before so I think we're doing well :)


----------



## Em260

Amcolecchi said:


> Em- I am glad it's not just me lol!!! This trigger shot is way worse than last time...I didn't have all of this last time at all! I am getting a yeast infection....uggh stupid hormones hahaha..I am not testing out the trigger shot, I should though! If I start tomorrow morning is it ok? Do you use prego tests or OPK's test? Oh yes no caffeine...I found this article that tells you the caffeine in drinks..I hope it helps you guys!! They say like 100 mg of caffeine a day! Here is the think https://www.cspinet.org/reports/caffeine.pdf

It's not too late to start testing out the trigger. I use prego tests. I ordered a bunch of ICs so I'm using those until I get closer to May 1st and then I'll switch to FRER. Thanks for the caffeine link!


----------



## Em260

Barbikins - yay for O day!!


----------



## ElleT613

Manda-C-- I know you are ready to get the 'show on the road'!!!

Barbikins-- yeah girl!! :)


Amco- hope the yeast infection goes away- I got one my first IUI cycle- ugh!


AFM- 11dpiui :bfn: Seriously we need a :bfp: on here?! This is depressing. lol.


----------



## barbikins

We need a bfp on here! Who is up for testing?!
1dpo tmr for me!


----------



## esah

Lol, we are totally the most depressing group of baby'nbumpers ever!! But it is great to all be together on this journey. 

I don't test until 4/30. I've had a lot of stomach problems the last few days, and insomnia, but I'm pretty sure those aren't symptoms. Getting some warm flashes from the progesterone too. I hate that! I am having a hard time deciding whether to do another IUI next month or just save our money and my ovaries before moving on to IVF. It's about $700 that I feel like I'm throwing down the drain....(not that that even makes a dent in ivf). My dr. said doing one more might make sense b/c the first round I only produced one egg. But the last two rounds I produced 3 each and everything looked great and it still didn't work (pretty sure at least for this round). I just don't feel like it works for me, for whatever reason, and I have read that chances go down with each successive cycle. I'm definitely taking June off, so it's just a question of whether I take May off or give this IUI thing one more go...


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a couple of weeks and thought I would finally write. I just started this RE journey after a year of nothing. Just had all my tests done and I am starting clomid today and looks like my first IUI next week. Any advise? I am excited that my HSG test came back normal and that the only thing in my way is slight pcos. How is everyone feeling? How is clomid treating everyone? I am taking it days 3-7. Baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a couple of weeks and thought I would finally write. I just started this RE journey after a year of nothing. Just had all my tests done and I am starting clomid today and looks like my first IUI next week. Any advise? I am excited that my HSG test came back normal and that the only thing in my way is slight pcos. How is everyone feeling? How is clomid treating everyone? I am taking it days 3-7. Baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!!

Welcome and good luck!

The actual IUI is super fast so dont' worry about that part at all :) Just pray those follies grow!


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Lol, we are totally the most depressing group of baby'nbumpers ever!! But it is great to all be together on this journey.
> 
> I don't test until 4/30. I've had a lot of stomach problems the last few days, and insomnia, but I'm pretty sure those aren't symptoms. Getting some warm flashes from the progesterone too. I hate that! I am having a hard time deciding whether to do another IUI next month or just save our money and my ovaries before moving on to IVF. It's about $700 that I feel like I'm throwing down the drain....(not that that even makes a dent in ivf). My dr. said doing one more might make sense b/c the first round I only produced one egg. But the last two rounds I produced 3 each and everything looked great and it still didn't work (pretty sure at least for this round). I just don't feel like it works for me, for whatever reason, and I have read that chances go down with each successive cycle. I'm definitely taking June off, so it's just a question of whether I take May off or give this IUI thing one more go...


Hi :) Well that is great you produce 3 eggs! I could only wish. It's hard to beleive these silly IUI's don't give better results!!!? 
Who know's -- maybe one more time could do the trick!


----------



## Em260

Elle - 11dpiui is still really early. I think from seeing so many early bfps on these forums we start to think that is the norm but it's not. Fx for you! 

Blondhopeful - welcome and good luck! I just joined this thread too after stalking it for weeks ;). The actual IUI is really fast and way easier than a pap smear. Good luck to you! 

Esah - I'm facing the same dilemma about whether to do one more IUI next month. It's such a hard decision. I kind of feel like taking the month off and just getting ready for IVF. Fx we get our bfps and don't have to make that decision!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone?

I am sorry I have been MIA, but I have been super busy. today is cd 10 for me so hubby and i will start BDing today since AF is done. I will probably ovulate the 26, 27 or 28th. Not quite sure but we will be BDing a lot


----------



## Dannixo

Bfn for me this morning.. Waiting on af and then off to cycle 6 of clomid. Losing faith that anything will work anymore :(


----------



## barbikins

1dpo today! hoping a natural cycle will do it :) FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dannixo-I am so sorry hunny! It is very easy to feel helpless! Try to be positive. Just know one day you will have kids!!


----------



## Em260

Dannixo said:


> Bfn for me this morning.. Waiting on af and then off to cycle 6 of clomid. Losing faith that anything will work anymore :(

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: I know how hard it is. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## StirrupQueen

Blondehopeful - welcome and don't worry about the iui, I couldn't believe how quick and painless it all was! 

Barbikins - fx for your natural cycle.

Dannixo - sorry about bfn, hopefully next cycle will be the bfp.

Esah - I feel similar to you in that for whatever reason i just don't feel that iui is going to work for me. I just hope my negativity isn't preventing my bfp from happening. Maybe I'm just feeling a bit low at the moment, on day 4 of clomid - yuk and first scan tomorrow! 

Hi to all the other ladies and let's hope for some bfp's soon!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> We need a bfp on here! Who is up for testing?!
> 1dpo tmr for me!

Going out of town to visit my folks this weekend. Can't decide between testing Friday morning at 12d pIUI or Monday when I get back at 15 d. I'm kinda feeling like I've already given up on this so I might just wait and see if AF comes this weekend.


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies. Just makes me feel helpless. If it hasn't worked 5 rounds how is 6 any different. Thanks for the support though.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Everyone!
8DPIUI....I'm in depressed mode! Yesterday, I was a total mess. Was balling my eyes out. Thinking about my life and why I haven't been blessed. What could I have done to deserve this!! Told you depressed mode!! Sucks!!
Seeing my 24yr old sister n law with a new baby and just bought a house....it overwhlemed me! idk..
I'm feeling a bit better today, not soo emotional! I'm feeling some you about IUI not going work!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Day 2 of clomid done. Onto day 3. This whole process is nerve wrecking. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I know the success rate of a BFP on my first cycle of clomid and IUI is probably low, but I am going to stay positive. My DH and I have been trying for over a year and everyone and I mean everyone around us is preggers. I wish everyone lots of luck and I hope that it all works out or all of us. Thanks for welcoming me. Hope the IUI is nothing like the horrid HSG test.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Blondhopeful!!
I just had my first IUI done 8 days ago today! It's not close to HSG test! Well at least for me. Very slight cramps during, but after that I was good! Hope your first IUI goes good! :dust: to you and all of us to test soon!!




Blondhopeful said:


> Day 2 of clomid done. Onto day 3. This whole process is nerve wrecking. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I know the success rate of a BFP on my first cycle of clomid and IUI is probably low, but I am going to stay positive. My DH and I have been trying for over a year and everyone and I mean everyone around us is preggers. I wish everyone lots of luck and I hope that it all works out or all of us. Thanks for welcoming me. Hope the IUI is nothing like the horrid HSG test.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ladies, this whole process is an emotional roller coaster! The best thing to do is try not to compare yourself with others, that will just make it worse! Try to focus on the positive...And try to not stress! Sometimes praying, walking or even yoga helps your mood so much! I just try to not think about it (which is super hard). I walk my dog with my husband everyday and I do yoga and it really helps!!! FX for everyone! Just remember, one day we will have children!


----------



## Em260

qwerty - I hope AF stays away! Fx for you! 

Dannixo- :hugs: I think we all have those moments. When I get really down about chances of this working I try reading this IUI success thread I found on another forum: 
https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...atus-iuis-successes-only-please-not-chat.html

Lovepink - sorry that must have been so hard seeing your sister-in-law :hugs: My SIL is pregnant with her second and it's been difficult. Luckily she lives across the country but I still hear all the updates from my brother. I'm happy for them but sad for myself. 

Blondhopeful - IUI is wayyyy easier than HSG. My HSG hurt so bad! 

AFM - I had a consult with my RE yesterday about moving on to IVF if this round of IUI doesn't work. Well, he convinced me to try one more round so I'll be doing another one in May. He said all the studies on success with IUI are based on at least 3 tries. I'll be switching to Femara though because I have a lot of side effects on Clomid. Has anyone here used Femara?


----------



## Em260

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies, this whole process is an emotional roller coaster! The best thing to do is try not to compare yourself with others, that will just make it worse! Try to focus on the positive...And try to not stress! Sometimes praying, walking or even yoga helps your mood so much! I just try to not think about it (which is super hard). I walk my dog with my husband everyday and I do yoga and it really helps!!! FX for everyone! Just remember, one day we will have children!

Love this post!! Such a good attitude to have :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

CD1, third and last iui <3


----------



## Amcolecchi

Horsey-I am hoping BFP for you!!!! Are you going to do anything else if this IUI doesn't work? I am praying and FX it is going to work though!!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> CD1, third and last iui <3


I'm with you girly. Cd 1 after my 2nd failed IUI.


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> CD1, third and last iui <3




ElleT613 said:


> I'm with you girly. Cd 1 after my 2nd failed IUI.


I am with you too guys:)...AF finally came I am CD1 as well. I start Fermera on Friday and hopefully make it to the IUI part this cycle. Crossing my fingers:)


----------



## horseypants

elle, cycle twinsies <3

amcolecchi, if this iui doesnt work, i will concentrate on my wedding and try ivf sometime in 2014


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda, Horsey and Elle,

Sorry AG got you, but good luck on this next IUI cycle. 

Third times a charm.

I'm on 2nd day of Puregon injection. Follie scan on friday, cd10


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda, Horsey and Elle,
> 
> Sorry AG got you, but good luck on this next IUI cycle.
> 
> Third times a charm.
> 
> I'm on 2nd day of Puregon injection. Follie scan on friday, cd10

Excited for you! Is this your first cycle with injections or did you do them for your first IUI??

Thank you:hugs:

I have another consultation with our RE on May 9th to see what we do next if this 3rd IUI doesn't work. I have a lot of questions about my egg reserve, not making any mature follies in my left ovary.... etc. At this point I'm thinking... "do I need to be freezing my eggs like ASAP?!!?". lol.


----------



## ElleT613

MandaC said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> CD1, third and last iui <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you girly. Cd 1 after my 2nd failed IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with you too guys:)...AF finally came I am CD1 as well. I start Fermera on Friday and hopefully make it to the IUI part this cycle. Crossing my fingers:)Click to expand...


WOW you must be so relieved that AF finally came! FX for you!!


----------



## MandaC

I am with you too guys:)...AF finally came I am CD1 as well. I start Fermera on Friday and hopefully make it to the IUI part this cycle. Crossing my fingers:)[/QUOTE]


WOW you must be so relieved that AF finally came! FX for you!![/QUOTE]

HAHA!! your telling me, it was 70 days and a mixed up prescription:) I start my Letrozole tomorrow and injections on Tuesday CD7. I am really hoping my hormones behave themselves so I don't have to take the steroid my RE was talking about but whatever works I am willing to try.


----------



## horseypants

manda, i start femara today and injections tuesday too xo

i think i will need the steroid. mine is called cetrotide. i am ordering that on monday


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle... yes I had injections for our first IUI too.

We are following same protocol this cycle. 

I'm waiting for my CD10 scan right no...just at clinic.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good luck ladies!!! I am 6 days away from testing and I am already anxious hahaha!!! This weekend is going to be busy, so it will keep my mind off of things!!


----------



## horseypants

amcolecchi, lots of luck! 

everyone, have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> manda, i start femara today and injections tuesday too xo
> 
> i think i will need the steroid. mine is called cetrotide. i am ordering that on monday

I will probably be taking a steroid too. It's called something like Meth.... Iam not sure of the name. Why r u taking a steroid??
I go back Tuesday for a follow scan which is day 7. I will be done Letrozole and starting Puregon:) Iam excited I really hope I make it to the IUI and that my eggs grow.


----------



## Em260

Elle - sorry about the bfn :(

Manda - yay for AF and getting started! 

Horseypants - sorry about the bfn :hugs: I took Cetrotide for my IVF cycles. Are you doing a FSH iui?

AFM - I'm 9dpiui today. So far my trigger is still hanging around. So annoying because it prevents my line spotting. I'm still poas, hoping the line gets darker. Hopefully I can stay busy this weekend and keep my mind off things.


----------



## Dannixo

Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## horseypants

Em, yep! Dannixo - I can't remember. Did you guys consider switching to femara?


----------



## Dannixo

horseypants said:


> Em, yep! Dannixo - I can't remember. Did you guys consider switching to femara?

I am going to ask my doctor about it when I call Monday. This is my last round of clomid.


----------



## Lovepink81

*Good Morning Ladies.
I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.*


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lovepink81 said:


> *Good Morning Ladies.
> I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
> Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.*

Omg test test test! I got my bfp on 12dpiui!


----------



## Lovepink81

*nooooo!! I can't!!  I'm soo discouraged!! The truth..idk if I even want to do it...I don't want to be disappointed!! *




Babywhisperer said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> *Good Morning Ladies.
> I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
> Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.*
> 
> Omg test test test! I got my bfp on 12dpiui!Click to expand...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lovepink81 said:


> *nooooo!! I can't!!  I'm soo discouraged!! The truth..idk if I even want to do it...I don't want to be disappointed!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> *Good Morning Ladies.
> I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
> Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.*
> 
> Omg test test test! I got my bfp on 12dpiui!Click to expand...Click to expand...

I thought I was out too. I got up at 2am to pee and used a hpt, didn't see anything so I went to bed. When I got up 3 hrs later I saw a faint line so I used a FRER. I was and still am in shock. Have faith!


----------



## Lovepink81

I bet!!! Thank you Babywhisper!! I want to POAS tomorrow morning. What's one day before right?! My heart beats as I'm sending this message. I really really want my BFP!! 

*


Babywhisperer said:
↑




Lovepink81 said:
↑

nooooo!! I can't!!  I'm soo discouraged!! The truth..idk if I even want to do it...I don't want to be disappointed!! 




Babywhisperer said:
↑




Lovepink81 said:
↑

Good Morning Ladies.
I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.Click to expand...

Omg test test test! I got my bfp on 12dpiui!Click to expand...

Click to expand...

I thought I was out too. I got up at 2am to pee and used a hpt, didn't see anything so I went to bed. When I got up 3 hrs later I saw a faint line so I used a FRER. I was and still am in shock. Have faith!Click to expand...

*


----------



## Em260

Lovepink - fingers crossed for you!! Did you test? 

AFM - I'm 11dpiui today. I've been testing out my trigger and yesterday it was finally almost gone on the FRER. Today the line is a little darker but I don't know if it's still the trigger or not. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow the line will be darker fx.


----------



## Lovepink81

Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!

[/B]


Em260 said:


> Lovepink - fingers crossed for you!! Did you test?
> 
> AFM - I'm 11dpiui today. I've been testing out my trigger and yesterday it was finally almost gone on the FRER. Today the line is a little darker but I don't know if it's still the trigger or not. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow the line will be darker fx.


----------



## Em260

Lovepink81 said:


> Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!

Wow, you have so much more self control than me it's amazing!!! I've been testing every day haha. Ugh I wish I knew for sure it was a bfp but it's probably just my stupid trigger. My trigger seems to hang around forever. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Em260 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!
> 
> Wow, you have so much more self control than me it's amazing!!! I've been testing every day haha. Ugh I wish I knew for sure it was a bfp but it's probably just my stupid trigger. My trigger seems to hang around forever. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Trigger should not be in your system 11dpiui. If line gets darker tomorrow that's probably a bfp!! I got mine 12dpiui.


----------



## Em260

Babywhisperer said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!
> 
> Wow, you have so much more self control than me it's amazing!!! I've been testing every day haha. Ugh I wish I knew for sure it was a bfp but it's probably just my stupid trigger. My trigger seems to hang around forever. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger should not be in your system 11dpiui. If line gets darker tomorrow that's probably a bfp!! I got mine 12dpiui.Click to expand...

Thanks! How dark was your bfp at 12dpiui? Did you post a pic?


----------



## Em260

Babywhisperer said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!
> 
> Wow, you have so much more self control than me it's amazing!!! I've been testing every day haha. Ugh I wish I knew for sure it was a bfp but it's probably just my stupid trigger. My trigger seems to hang around forever. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger should not be in your system 11dpiui. If line gets darker tomorrow that's probably a bfp!! I got mine 12dpiui.Click to expand...

Nevermind, I did a search and found your pic :). What a nice dark line! Congrats to you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Em260 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Em260!! Omg!!! That's awesome!! I'm sure its going to to be your BFP!! FX for you!!! I haven't tested since 8DPIUI and I know for sure that the trigger was out of my system. I test tomorrow. I'm sooo scared!! I wanted to test last night, but DH said just to wait. Sooo...tomorrow it is!! :wacko: <--- how I'm feeling!!!
> 
> Wow, you have so much more self control than me it's amazing!!! I've been testing every day haha. Ugh I wish I knew for sure it was a bfp but it's probably just my stupid trigger. My trigger seems to hang around forever. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger should not be in your system 11dpiui. If line gets darker tomorrow that's probably a bfp!! I got mine 12dpiui.Click to expand...
> 
> Nevermind, I did a search and found your pic :). What a nice dark line! Congrats to you!Click to expand...

That wasn't even that dark 2 days later it was as dark as the reference line and then a few more days it was so much darker than the reference line.


----------



## Lovepink81

Em: Self control?? Omg...its been sooo hard!! Thanks to my DH!! I'm sooo scared to test!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Good luck Em260 and Lovepink81!!!! I hope you get your BFPs. I will be officially POAS tomorrow to see when I ovulate. Once I see an LH surge then the next morning I go in for my ovidrel shot and my first iui! So sometime this week i will have my first and hopefully last IUI cycle. I am so nervous! I know the first cycle on clomid and IUI usually don't work, but I will stay positive. Hopefully they tell e my follicles are big enough and that I actually ovulate. How's everyone else doing.? Any other news? Anyone else due for IUI this week?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Blondhopeful...I had an iUI today-cd12 and will have another one tomorrow-cd13.

I was expecting to have the iui on day/Tuesday as that is cd13/14 for me but I had LH surge yesterday so was called in to have it today. 

Good luck with O.


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you Blondhopeful!! I'm sooo nervous!! IDK if I'll be able to sleep tonight just thinking about testing tomorrow morning!!



Blondhopeful said:


> Good luck Em260 and Lovepink81!!!! I hope you get your BFPs. I will be officially POAS tomorrow to see when I ovulate. Once I see an LH surge then the next morning I go in for my ovidrel shot and my first iui! So sometime this week i will have my first and hopefully last IUI cycle. I am so nervous! I know the first cycle on clomid and IUI usually don't work, but I will stay positive. Hopefully they tell e my follicles are big enough and that I actually ovulate. How's everyone else doing.? Any other news? Anyone else due for IUI this week?


----------



## Blondhopeful

Breaking Dawn said:


> Blondhopeful...I had an iUI today-cd12 and will have another one tomorrow-cd13.
> 
> I was expecting to have the iui on day/Tuesday as that is cd13/14 for me but I had LH surge yesterday so was called in to have it today.
> 
> Good luck with O.

Oh wow! Baby dust your way! Hopefully you get your BFP :) how was it? How are you feeling? I'm a little nervous but excited. I hope I ovulate.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Lovepink81 said:


> Thank you Blondhopeful!! I'm sooo nervous!! IDK if I'll be able to sleep tonight just thinking about testing tomorrow morning!!

I don't know how you are holding out! Way stronger than I am :) looking forward to good news tomorrow morning. Any symptoms?


----------



## Lovepink81

Thanks to my DH...he's the one making me hold out!! I really want to test right now...but what's a couple of hours more right? lol...omg..im dying!!
mmmm...symptoms? idk...not really...idk...lower ab feels bloated like a wierd kind of way...by boobs don't hurt, but feel kind of wierd also. idk...lol....i've never been pregnant soo i have noo clue as to what im suppose to be feeling. and since I have PCOS my periods are super irregular don't know what AF symtoms feel like.. oh but you know what, I did break out with pimps yesterday or maybe the day before not sure around my chin area. so I don't know what that means.
I'm really want my BFP...i've been soo emotional this last week. 



Blondhopeful said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Blondhopeful!! I'm sooo nervous!! IDK if I'll be able to sleep tonight just thinking about testing tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I don't know how you are holding out! Way stronger than I am :) looking forward to good news tomorrow morning. Any symptoms?Click to expand...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lovepink-when are you testing? I am "due" for my period this Friday so I am TRYING to hold on to test till then!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Amocolecchi: I tested this morning! Didn't sleep much. woke up at 2am. finally tested at 3am...of course BFN!! Sooo disappointing! Didn't go back to sleep until 4am. Woke up again at 6am. Tested again. BFN!! I'm sooo devistated! I have been balling my eyes out this morning. I don't know how I'm here at work today. I wanted to call in. Trying to keep it together. I just don't feel like talking about it otherwise I'll start balling again!! Soo yeah...sucky monday for me! What a way to start the week off!! 
I'm suppose to call my RE office to tell them my results, but all they are going to say is to test again on Friday if Negative again, then they will call in Provera since my periods are soo irregular. And off to a new cycle! FX for you.


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone. AF came last night so I'm out. Third IUI was a fail. Luckily I made an appointment with re weeks ago to see him tomorrow afternoon so that's good timing. I guess I could do clomid again but I think after three times it thins out lining too much. We will see what he comes up with. So scared to go forward to ivf and sad that we didn't have any success with IUI. I just don't know what the problem is. Or what ivf will do that IUI didn't since I am ovulating with the clomid and sperm are great and lining was great.

Sigh.


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone. AF came last night so I'm out. Third IUI was a fail. Luckily I made an appointment with re weeks ago to see him tomorrow afternoon so that's good timing. I guess I could do clomid again but I think after three times it thins out lining too much. We will see what he comes up with. So scared to go forward to ivf and sad that we didn't have any success with IUI. I just don't know what the problem is. Or what ivf will do that IUI didn't since I am ovulating with the clomid and sperm are great and lining was great.
> 
> Sigh.

We looked into IVF and the RE said it helps control fertilization if that's your problem. Sometimes the sperm can't penetrate the egg, due to sperm issue or hardened exterior of egg. They also pick the best sperm with ICSI. I have many friends who have had success with IVF as it increased their chances to 45% vs 10% with IUI, but everyone is different with their chances of success. 

Fx'd for you!


----------



## Em260

Lovepink and Qwerty - sorry for the BFNs :hugs: I'm out this month too :( Test today was completely negative :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Em, Quwerty-sorry for the BFN!!! Lovepink-you might be early still!! You said you are supposed to test Friday? My friend got negatives till she was 3 days late then got her BFP and she now has a baby boy!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Amcolecchi: My original test date was today. Called the RE said to test again on Friday. Sooo..I'll be testing again Friday!



Amcolecchi said:


> Em, Quwerty-sorry for the BFN!!! Lovepink-you might be early still!! You said you are supposed to test Friday? My friend got negatives till she was 3 days late then got her BFP and she now has a baby boy!!


----------



## qwerty310

Em260 said:


> Lovepink and Qwerty - sorry for the BFNs :hugs: I'm out this month too :( Test today was completely negative :(

Boo! I was so excited for you. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## horseypants

sorry to hear that em. <3


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I Oed Saturday/sunday. Hubby and I BD Friday, Saturday and took Sunday off and we are going to BD tonight as well. Hopefully doing it naturally will work, but I am trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## Em260

Amcolecchi said:


> Em, Quwerty-sorry for the BFN!!! Lovepink-you might be early still!! You said you are supposed to test Friday? My friend got negatives till she was 3 days late then got her BFP and she now has a baby boy!!

Wow, this story gives me a little hope. I'm 12dpiui today and my official test date is Wednesday. I will probably go in and have the beta on Wed just in case since I'm switching to Femara next IUI and I know it's really really bad if you take it while pregnant.


----------



## Em260

Lovepink81 said:


> Amcolecchi: My original test date was today. Called the RE said to test again on Friday. Sooo..I'll be testing again Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Em, Quwerty-sorry for the BFN!!! Lovepink-you might be early still!! You said you are supposed to test Friday? My friend got negatives till she was 3 days late then got her BFP and she now has a baby boy!!Click to expand...

Ok, so you're not out yet! Hope you get a great surprise on friday, fx for you!!


----------



## Em260

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I Oed Saturday/sunday. Hubby and I BD Friday, Saturday and took Sunday off and we are going to BD tonight as well. Hopefully doing it naturally will work, but I am trying not to get my hopes up

Looks like your timing is perfect. Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Dannixo

Update- hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good. I called the doctor today and they want to bring me in for a mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow at 9:30. I guess to see if my lining thicken back up before starting my last and final round of clomid. Ill be cycle day 5 tomorrow and I always start clomid 3-7 so maybe the change of days will do it for us. Praying we make it to the iui this this!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that you get those BFPs! I hope you just tested too early. I started POAS yesterday. Seems that my line is slightly darker today but no lh surge yet. Probably in a day or two. Then IUI! Hope everyone is doing alright. Keep the spirit up!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Em- when are you testing? I am testing Thursday! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good morning girls:)
I had my cd7 scan today and started my injections. So far so good. The nurse said if I don't hear from her today I don't need the steroid. Fingers crossed.


----------



## esah

My test day was today - negative, as expected. This is my 3rd and last IUI. I'll be taking May & June off, just trying naturally and trying to get even more healthy, w/ acupuncture, visit to the allergist, a few more vitamin supplements, exercising more. Then ivf in July... ugh, dread, but at least it might work. 

Qwerty you were saying you don't feel hopeful for ivf after iui not working and nothing being wrong, but I think you should. There is so much left up to chance with the iui - the egg making it from the ovary to the uterus, the sperm penetrating the egg, an embryo that grows well being the one to try to implant - all of this is controlled in IVF. With people like us who have nothing visibly wrong, it's probably mild endometriosis/scarring or bad egg quality. W/ ivf at least they can take a look directly at your eggs and see if that's it, and use the best ones they can find. And it gets around any endo problems. I just wish it weren't so expensive, invasive, etc. UGH. 

Good luck to the other testers coming up!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Esah-I am sorry about the failed IUI but I think it's great to take the next two months off and try naturally and do IVF in July! My husband and I are doing the same thing after 3 failed IUI's we will do IVF in the Fall! Good luck to you hunny, stay positive!!


----------



## Dannixo

Well my cd 5 scan went better than expected. I had a few small cysts but nothing to prevent her from giving me clomid. We had the choice to try 100 mg again or stay at 50. We chose to stay at 50 since I hyper stimulate on 100. So hoping my lining stays thick this time. We have a cd 14 ultrasound on May 9th. Will know more then. Possible iui and trigger shot. The good news we got scheduled with the good fertility specialist May 8th to see about a lap and dye test and hsg. Hoping to finally get some answers!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dannixo-Awesome!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## MandaC

The doctor called. They said my LH was borderline high on cd7 so they started me on a steroid. Grr I was really hoping this cycle would be different.


----------



## qwerty310

esah said:


> My test day was today - negative, as expected. This is my 3rd and last IUI. I'll be taking May & June off, just trying naturally and trying to get even more healthy, w/ acupuncture, visit to the allergist, a few more vitamin supplements, exercising more. Then ivf in July... ugh, dread, but at least it might work.
> 
> Qwerty you were saying you don't feel hopeful for ivf after iui not working and nothing being wrong, but I think you should. There is so much left up to chance with the iui - the egg making it from the ovary to the uterus, the sperm penetrating the egg, an embryo that grows well being the one to try to implant - all of this is controlled in IVF. With people like us who have nothing visibly wrong, it's probably mild endometriosis/scarring or bad egg quality. W/ ivf at least they can take a look directly at your eggs and see if that's it, and use the best ones they can find. And it gets around any endo problems. I just wish it weren't so expensive, invasive, etc. UGH.
> 
> Good luck to the other testers coming up!

Thanks so much. You are right about everything. I met with my re today. So much information. I will try to post everything he said another time if it helps anyone.

We are trying to decide whether to do the ivf next month, or wait until August cycle because the clinic lab takes off when the July cycle would be for me. We are taking this month off... But in theory would have to start taking lupron on the 20th of may so we are supposed to only have protected sex this month.

I can't decide what to do. Part of me wants to try naturally again for a month or two. Just not sure i want to wait until August for the cycle. I lose my job in December and therefor health insurance so we wanted to be pregnant before then. I feel like once I am Preegnant it won't matter how I got there, but I can't shake the feeling of wow how did this go so far and could we have conceived naturally.

Sorry for the long post. I'm killing myself going back and forth.


----------



## esah

qwerty310 said:


> Thanks so much. You are right about everything. I met with my re today. So much information. I will try to post everything he said another time if it helps anyone.
> 
> We are trying to decide whether to do the ivf next month, or wait until August cycle because the clinic lab takes off when the July cycle would be for me. We are taking this month off... But in theory would have to start taking lupron on the 20th of may so we are supposed to only have protected sex this month.
> 
> I can't decide what to do. Part of me wants to try naturally again for a month or two. Just not sure i want to wait until August for the cycle. I lose my job in December and therefor health insurance so we wanted to be pregnant before then. I feel like once I am Preegnant it won't matter how I got there, but I can't shake the feeling of wow how did this go so far and could we have conceived naturally.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I'm killing myself going back and forth.

How long have you been trying now? We have been trying 2 years, probably 16-18 months where the timing was pretty good, so I feel pretty certain this is not going to happen naturally. The only reason I'm taking more than one month off is so we can go on vacation in June(one month is what my doctor recommended to clear out my system). But if I hadn't been trying as long I think I would have a hard time going forward with IVF, plus I like having some time to mentally prepare, so I hear you. Very tough decision. If you have the money, maybe try one cycle and however many embryo transfers you get from that, and then if it doesn't work take some more time off? Like you say, if it works you probably won't care that it wasn't natural! On the other hand, since you're only 32, waiting a few more months probably won't decrease your chances too much. Like at 37 or 38 I think every month counts, but you're still a baby :). 

Whenever you decide to start, we need to start a IVF thread for "graduates" from this thread...


----------



## qwerty310

esah said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. You are right about everything. I met with my re today. So much information. I will try to post everything he said another time if it helps anyone.
> 
> We are trying to decide whether to do the ivf next month, or wait until August cycle because the clinic lab takes off when the July cycle would be for me. We are taking this month off... But in theory would have to start taking lupron on the 20th of may so we are supposed to only have protected sex this month.
> 
> I can't decide what to do. Part of me wants to try naturally again for a month or two. Just not sure i want to wait until August for the cycle. I lose my job in December and therefor health insurance so we wanted to be pregnant before then. I feel like once I am Preegnant it won't matter how I got there, but I can't shake the feeling of wow how did this go so far and could we have conceived naturally.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I'm killing myself going back and forth.
> 
> How long have you been trying now? We have been trying 2 years, probably 16-18 months where the timing was pretty good, so I feel pretty certain this is not going to happen naturally. The only reason I'm taking more than one month off is so we can go on vacation in June(one month is what my doctor recommended to clear out my system). But if I hadn't been trying as long I think I would have a hard time going forward with IVF, plus I like having some time to mentally prepare, so I hear you. Very tough decision. If you have the money, maybe try one cycle and however many embryo transfers you get from that, and then if it doesn't work take some more time off? Like you say, if it works you probably won't care that it wasn't natural! On the other hand, since you're only 32, waiting a few more months probably won't decrease your chances too much. Like at 37 or 38 I think every month counts, but you're still a baby :).
> 
> Whenever you decide to start, we need to start a IVF thread for "graduates" from this thread...Click to expand...

yes! we will need a graduates thread!

i am incredibly fortunate that the company i work for includes all assisted repro services in my health insurance. it still adds up with all the co-pays for drugs and stuff, but compared to what most of you are paying it is nothing. we've been trying since october of 2011, so a year and a half. i really appreciate your advice. 32 is still a baby - even if i don't feel that way sometimes. what is a three month wait when we've already been waiting a long time. i just hope i can actually relax and forget about it for a while. i tell you i have really enjoyed my green tea these past few days :\


----------



## trying hard

Hi Ladies do ya mind if I join in?

I am 28 DH is 32 we are unexplained secondary infertility and have been trying for over 3 and a half years.
We have done 6 months of clomid, 1 IUI and far too many natural cycles to count. We are doing our second IUI cycle with 100mg clomid this month and I am currently CD 11. I go in for my second bloods tomorrow and expect they will do IUI on Saturday or Sunday. Our insurance doesn't cover anything so it is all out of pocket for us. We will qualify for publicly funded treatment in August next year (5year mark)but that is SOOOOOO far away. 
I'm having a really hard time coping at the moment. 2 of my best friends 8 weeks pregnant one of them is with twins and it just feels like it is never going to happen. I want to be hopeful about IUI but with so many failed months behind us it is hard to think that it will actually work. Sorry for droning on sending all of you loads of :dust:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Welcome trying hard! Baby dust to you as well. You and I are very close. I am cd 12 and think I will be going for an iui anytime between Friday and Sunday. I have been POAS to see lh surge and my lines are getting darker so I think Friday or Saturday. Unfortunately I developed a yeast infection after the clomid. Took diflucan yesterday. Feeling much better today. Anyone else have this? How is everyone else? Lovepink81 did you retest? Em, any new news? Dannixo good luck! Amcolecchi good luck testing tomorrow? Everyone else hanging in there?


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Blondhopeful! I did. Today. of course BFN. My RE office called me yesterday and I was told I didn't ovulate.:growlmad: I had progesterone blood test on 4/22 and it was 0.1 not good. If I had ovulated and sperm and egg didn't connect, I would have started. No AF yet. She said the Ovidrel didn't do anything to me. Sooo...today I stared provera to induce a period. I will start another cycle. They are changing the Ovidrel to possibly Novarel 10,000 IM. Do you anything about that HCG? She also upped my Femara from 2.5mg to 5mg. It was really hard Monday for me. But I'm feeling a little better. How are you doing? Oh I also forgot...I have an apt for Acupuncture on 5/17. I'll be doing that a couple of times before my next IUI and after. Kind of nervous. Do you know anything about that?




Blondhopeful said:


> Welcome trying hard! Baby dust to you as well. You and I are very close. I am cd 12 and think I will be going for an iui anytime between Friday and Sunday. I have been POAS to see lh surge and my lines are getting darker so I think Friday or Saturday. Unfortunately I developed a yeast infection after the clomid. Took diflucan yesterday. Feeling much better today. Anyone else have this? How is everyone else? Lovepink81 did you retest? Em, any new news? Dannixo good luck! Amcolecchi good luck testing tomorrow? Everyone else hanging in there?


----------



## trying hard

Blond YAY someone to TWW with :) when I did my 6 months of clomid I started getting them too Yicky!!

Lovepink Sorry you didn't O :( Acupuncture should be good though. I have been going to a kinesiologist to try and help things out in a similar way... Good luck for the new meds. Did you O last month on the ovidrel?


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies just checking in. I've started testing to see if I got knocked up on our own. All bfn so far :( 10 dpo today. 
I'm so sorry to see so many bfn. We need a successful bfp! Lots of em!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Took my test today, BFN! :( I am hoping it is just early and maybe after my missed period get a BFP hahaha ya right but I am trying to be optimistic! 

Barbikins-it is still so early for you!!! You got time to get the BFP!


----------



## MandaC

So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks everyone.

All my mid cycle ultrasounds have been on day 12 or 14 and my eggs were of size then so there's still time.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lovepink...
I'm doing acupuncture too. I'm going to a fertility specialist..which is great bc she's very knowledgeable on everything fertility related...the meds, iui etc.

Goodluck.


----------



## Em260

Lovepink - I did acupuncture with my IVFs and I'm going to start again. It's so relaxing! It sounds weird because what could be relaxing about a bunch of needles, but they are tiny and I always left feeling like I had a really good nap. 

Blondhopeful - good luck with your IUI this week!! So exciting you're so close!

Amcolecchi - hopefully it's just too early for you! Fx!

AFM - BFN yesterday and AF arrived in full force this morning. DH and I have decided not to do another IUI and instead move on to a frozen embryo transfer. If that doesn't work I'll be doing another full IVF cycle in June. For those of you that are moving on to IVF, feel free to PM if you have any questions. We've done two IVFs so I've learned a lot.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> All my mid cycle ultrasounds have been on day 12 or 14 and my eggs were of size then so there's still time.Click to expand...

Thank you for letting me know
I am just paranoid because last time I was taking Puregon for 21 days and nothing grew. I go back on Sat which is CD 11 so I am hoping for good news.

Oh and my LH was 11 and my estrogen was 83 or 93 I can't remember what she said. Do you know your numbers at CD10 by chance?


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> All my mid cycle ultrasounds have been on day 12 or 14 and my eggs were of size then so there's still time.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me know
> I am just paranoid because last time I was taking Puregon for 21 days and nothing grew. I go back on Sat which is CD 11 so I am hoping for good news.
> 
> Oh and my LH was 11 and my estrogen was 83 or 93 I can't remember what she said. Do you know your numbers at CD10 by chance?Click to expand...

They don't check my lh or estrogen so I won't be any help there sorry!


----------



## barbikins

If you check my blog (in my siggy) back to my IUI's I've listed my hormone results per Cycle Day!


----------



## ElleT613

Blondhopeful said:


> Welcome trying hard! Baby dust to you as well. You and I are very close. I am cd 12 and think I will be going for an iui anytime between Friday and Sunday. I have been POAS to see lh surge and my lines are getting darker so I think Friday or Saturday. Unfortunately I developed a yeast infection after the clomid. Took diflucan yesterday. Feeling much better today. Anyone else have this? How is everyone else? Lovepink81 did you retest? Em, any new news? Dannixo good luck! Amcolecchi good luck testing tomorrow? Everyone else hanging in there?

Hi :)

The first time I took clomid I got a yeast infection. Blah. I'm sure it's pretty common-- it messes with your hormones and probably throws things off. Glad you are feeling better though!


----------



## ElleT613

trying hard said:


> Hi Ladies do ya mind if I join in?
> 
> I am 28 DH is 32 we are unexplained secondary infertility and have been trying for over 3 and a half years.
> We have done 6 months of clomid, 1 IUI and far too many natural cycles to count. We are doing our second IUI cycle with 100mg clomid this month and I am currently CD 11. I go in for my second bloods tomorrow and expect they will do IUI on Saturday or Sunday. Our insurance doesn't cover anything so it is all out of pocket for us. We will qualify for publicly funded treatment in August next year (5year mark)but that is SOOOOOO far away.
> I'm having a really hard time coping at the moment. 2 of my best friends 8 weeks pregnant one of them is with twins and it just feels like it is never going to happen. I want to be hopeful about IUI but with so many failed months behind us it is hard to think that it will actually work. Sorry for droning on sending all of you loads of :dust:


Welcome, Sarah!!

Ugh, I know.. my very best friend is pregnant and we are all supposed to be flying down to Atlanta to see her for their shower. Anyway, it's hard. I have this ongoing internal battle with myself.... I dont' want to be sad or bitter around pregnant people.. easier said then done...


----------



## ElleT613

MandaC said:


> So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks everyone.

Hi ;)

Well, considering you are still CD9 I think you still have a good chance of getting your follies large enough. They say they can grow anywhere to 1-1.5 mm today I think. I usually dont' have large enough follies until CD 12;) FX for your girly.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey everyone!

Sheesh, with this new job I rarely get to come on here and catch up with everyone. Hate that.

Anyway-- Barbikins-- hang in there, there is still time!

AFM-- CD 11 tomorrow and going in for an u/s to see where my follies are at. I dont' think I mentioned on here what happened to me last cycle but learn from my mistake and DO NOT start taking the prometrium (progesterone) suppositories if you are prescribed them for your 2ww. I did bc I hate them and ended up getting my period 2 days before I was supposed to go in for my beta. Luckily I had been taking tests which were all negative---but still... that wasn't very smart of me.

Anyway, I'll keep ya'll posted on my 4th IUI attempt. We have another meeting with the RE May 9th to discuss next steps....:loopy:


----------



## trying hard

MandaC follies usually grow between 1-2mm per day so you are still in with a chance. My estrogen on day 10 this cycle was 356 with LH at 8.6. Today which is day 12 they are up to 886 estrogen and 8.5 LH. They want more bloods done tomorrow and a scan the next day. IUI probably the same day or the next after that?. What day do you usually O? Maybe your just in for a slightly later O this month? Good luck hun.

Elle Yay for scan tomorrow, thats not too long to wait now. How many good sized follies did you get on your previous cycles? Looks like we will be around the same time for IUIs :happydance:

Barbkins and Amcolecchi good luck for the next test ladies, hopefully you get two beautiful pink lines staring back at ya. It's never easy at that stage of your cycle

Em sorry the witch got ya again, at least with your frozen embie cycle you have a REALLY good chance. 

Im probably still a couple days away from IUI, Estrogen levels are rising but not quite there yet. More bloods tomorrow and scan next day. Appointment with the kinesiologist went well, she desensitised me to DH swimmers (apparently my body doesn't like them) Adjusted my thyroid and pituitary gland and gave me some stuff to help with my anxiety levels which are apparently off the charts (wonder why lol) Going to see her always leaves me feeling really tired so I'm zonked. Just hoping everything is in order for this one to work.

Hi blond I see you lurking there. How are you today?

Sending loads of dust to everyone
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## barbikins

Hi Elle! Good luck to you! We recently had an RE appointment too with next steps. She prescribed 3 more IUI w/ Clomid on the third if I want to. 

11dpo today & very negative test. I don't feel preggers & don't anticipate to get preggers on our own. Anyway I hope having the MC might make my IUI more successful & I'm crossing my fingers it won't take more than 1 month. FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle- I get yeast infections too from the trigger shot!! -they suck!!! 

AFM-no AF yet!!! If nothing, I will test tomorrow! I am crampy but that's all!!


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies. iui on monday! <3 have a nice weekend


----------



## Msttc2013

Hello girls,

I am currently in the 2ww 4dpiui on progesterone and got a yeast infection! I am crabby as anything as well. First cycle with meds and first IUI. Gonna be a long two weeks. Anyone get period type cramps off and on during 2ww?


----------



## barbikins

Hey horsey! Good luck on Monday!!!
I am so sure I'm out. But I am looking fwd to another IUI.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Been busy at work so read your posts but had no time to write anything. I leaving to go to my RE this morning. They said if no peak in LH then I show up today and have an ultrasound and bloodwork. My line on my ovulation stick was the darkest it's been this week last night but still not equal to the control line. So wish me luck! Hopefully my follies grew and they can give me the HCG shot today and then an IUI. I'll report back later! Ahhh so exciting!


----------



## trying hard

hey ya... Had blood work done this morning. LH has surged so IUI is tomorrow. They wont bother doing U/S because levels show only one follie. Was really hoping for more. The nurse I talked to on the phone also said they won't up my dose of clomid next month if it doesn't work either. It doesn't make sense to me, I O on my own anyway, the whole point of the clomid was to up my chances so staying on the same dose is silly, I may as well not take anything and spare myself the clomid crazies.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Well I just left the RE's office had my bloodwork and ultrasound. Nothing. My follies haven't grown yet. The doctor said to give it a few more days, because I have slight PCOS I can ovulate yet. They will call me later with my lab results. None of this makes sense to me since my OPKs are getting darker. I just cried all the way home. I hope that the clomid did something. I don't know by I am so disappointed.


----------



## Dannixo

trying hard said:


> hey ya... Had blood work done this morning. LH has surged so IUI is tomorrow. They wont bother doing U/S because levels show only one follie. Was really hoping for more. The nurse I talked to on the phone also said they won't up my dose of clomid next month if it doesn't work either. It doesn't make sense to me, I O on my own anyway, the whole point of the clomid was to up my chances so staying on the same dose is silly, I may as well not take anything and spare myself the clomid crazies.

I ovulate on my own as well. At 50 mg I produce 5-7 eggs. On 100 mg I produced 11. So upping the dose is not always the best thing. I hyper stimulated which could be very dangerous.


----------



## ElleT613

Blond- Sorry that your follies aren't growing quite yet. Did they tell you what size they were? Dont' worry, it has happened to me before. It is so frustrating.

Horsey- good luck with your IUI on Monday!!

Tryinghard- well, all you need is one egg!! FX for you.

AFM-- This is kind of crazy. Thus far on all of my scans with the RE, my left ovary never produces any follices (maybe like one tiny one, one time) and my right maybe will have like 2 in there. I typically end up with only one dominant follicle.... even on 100 mg of clomid. I keep wondering where the heck all my eggs are?! WE WANT MORE!! lol.

I go get my u/s yesterday morning and was in the waiting room for over an hour at the doctors. During all that time... I somehow came to the conclusion that I just needed to be at peace with what God has in store for my husband and I. That we could still live a fulfilling life without children and that it wasn't worth spending this part of our lives with a cloud hanging over our head. I even have texts I sent to my husband yesterday about this. So, I finally get called in for my u/s and low and behold I had three follicles in my left ovary (with one being dominant) and SIX in my right ovary (with two being dominant). Three potential targets for this IUI!! I was honestly shocked. It was like a little sign to not give up quite yet.

It's just a small victory but I'm celebrating any type of victory that comes my way these days.

Anyway, so if I surge between now and Monday I'll go in for the IUI the following day-- if not trigger Monday with IUI Tuesday.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole :dance: Soo excited for you...congrats Hun

Elle...wow that is great news finding that you've got a great number of follies....which means more targets for the swimmers...go get em:)


----------



## ElleT613

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

YAY sooo happy for you girly! That is great news and I know gives a lot of us hope<3


----------



## ElleT613

And here goes my theory again that the only people that have gotten BFP's got back to back IUI's!! I am so going to try that this time around!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

Yay!!!!! Congrats! So exiting. H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Elle: glad to here you have good follies! Lots of baby dust your way! As for me, I got a call from the nurse not too long ago. My hormone levels right now are fine. My follies are 10mm and smaller. They want me between 18-20mm. So I go back on Tuesday morning for bloodwork and ultrasound to see if they have grown. Anyone else have this problem? Why are they being slow? Well the covering RE mislead me this morning. Based on what she said I though I had no activity in either ovary and broke down that the clomid wasn't working, but what she meant was that they were just too small and I have to wait a couple of more days. This is too stressful!


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks everyone.

Manda I know how you feel. But try to stay positive! Baby dust your way!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Msttc2013 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> I am currently in the 2ww 4dpiui on progesterone and got a yeast infection! I am crabby as anything as well. First cycle with meds and first IUI. Gonna be a long two weeks. Anyone get period type cramps off and on during 2ww?

Welcome. Yeast infection after clomid here but now resolved. I've had period like cramps before in 2ww but never a BFP so I'm not a good source but I have ward it can always be a sign. Good luck!


----------



## Blondhopeful

horseypants said:


> hi ladies. iui on monday! <3 have a nice weekend

Good luck hopefully my follies grow and I am not far behind you!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

Wow congrats! How many DPO?!


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls! Have been stalking the thread & learning lots of great stuff from you all. AF is due for me today, but we have our first FS appt on 15th may (which will hopefully make AF arriving a tad less dramatic) & am hoping iui will be offered so this thread has been invaluable... Ill have some info of my own to add next week! : )


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecci, I'm so curious how many dpo you were to get this Positive.
I'm 13 dpo today - bfn :( But no AF symptoms. *sigh*. I should be getting her to show up tomorrow or Tuesday. But at this point I cant see how I could be preggers still. Oh well - hopefully be doing my IUI in a few weeks. FX


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats hunnie :) !!!! 

Barbkins hope your next round is very successful !!! :) xxxxx


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!! So happy for you:happydance:


----------



## trying hard

Amcole Thank you for your wonderful news and congratulations! it is so good to see an IUI success story :happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow Horse :)

Thanks Danni your right hyper-stimulation is way worse than just one egg. I guess I was just hoping for a few more than normal even 2 would have been swell :)

Elle That is GREAT news congrats. You must be super excited :D

Ms ttc good luck hun... Clomid makes me a little crazy too :wacko: Heres hoping for a nice short TWW for everyone.

Blond sending you loads of :dust: that your follies GROW GROW GROW.

Welcome Juniper!!

Good luck Barbkins still hoping for your :bfp: What tests are you using out of interest? Maybe you still a smidgen early?

So my IUI was done yesterday, it all went ok. Only one egg and only 7million swimmers after wash. Hoping that is enough to get the job done. I stayed on the couch yesterday after it was done and have today off work too to try and just relax and let it happen. We DTD again last night and will again tonight too just to make sure we have done all we can.

:dust: going out to everyone


----------



## qwerty310

Congrats amcolecchi!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Tryinghard! I'm 13 dpo so not early at all. Using the 25miu Internet sticks. 
I have no AF symptoms at all which is odd but I am wondering if given my MC if my period will be late?!


----------



## Msttc2013

I am hopeful for you! Fingers crossed


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! I will keep you ladies posted! I had a BFN until like 14 DPO so don't give up!!!

Barbikins-will you go in for a blood test soon then?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Lady! I"m 14 dpo today & bfn this morning but I'm still not showing any signs of the bitch :)

I don't know what I'll do. If I don't have AF or signs of her by Wednesday I'll email the nurse at the clinic & see if it's normal to be this late. I think it may be since I had a MC. But my MC was very early. Anyway it's not abnormal for me to have a 15 day LP just not very common. Ususally I'd get cramps in the minimum.


----------



## barbikins

Did you get blood drawn at the clinic? What's your HCG level???


----------



## Sophie0206

First IUI scheduled tomorrow. Any advice?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikinis-yayy no witch yet!! Always a good sign!! I got my blood drawn and they said they should call in a couple hours...then I go back Wednesday I am praying the numbers are good and everything is healthy!! And I am KMFX for you that the witch doesn't show her ugly face!!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck! I hope all is looking well! Let us know :)
And thanks for the fingers crossing. I'm really starting to wonder though if my MC is delaying this process.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi ladies! Well my bubble was kind of burst today. All of those follicles I had on Friday only grew a teensy bit;( I will go back on Wednesday morning to see if we can get any to Atleast 18 mm. I started googling things you can do to promote follicle growth. I came up with putting your legs in te air against the wall. Lol. Let me know if you have ver heard of anything else??!! CD 14 today. These things better grow ASAP! My largest is at 16mm. Does anyone know why follicles/eggs don't grow to begin with? Is it a hormone thing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle- this past ultrasound I went and they were only like 15mm and I was like WTF? They had me come back two days later and it raised to 19mm! So don't worry they can double in a few days!!!!

AFM-Just got my results. My bloodwork said I was at 236 which is perfect and my nurse said that I am definitely pregnant haha...I go back Wednesday to make sure the numbers have doubled!


----------



## Jlh1980

Amcolecchi said:


> Elle- this past ultrasound I went and they were only like 15mm and I was like WTF? They had me come back two days later and it raised to 19mm! So don't worry they can double in a few days!!!!
> 
> AFM-Just got my results. My bloodwork said I was at 236 which is perfect and my nurse said that I am definitely pregnant haha...I go back Wednesday to make sure the numbers have doubled!

YAY CONGRATS!!! Your HCG sounds perfect, I wish you a healthy, easy first trimester. I was terrified at first, and then the all day sickness kicked in. I guess it was a good thing because it took my anxiety away but it hasn't been fun, I'm not going to lie. Either way I'm extremely thankful and anxious to get out of my first trimester!!! Keep us updated, the next 10 weeks are exciting and terrifying.


----------



## MandaC

Hey girls:)

I went today for my CD13 scan, my follies are really close to 1cm but still nto big enough. My estrogen is startign to raise so I am hoping by the end of the week we will be good to go.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Hi ladies! Well my bubble was kind of burst today. All of those follicles I had on Friday only grew a teensy bit;( I will go back on Wednesday morning to see if we can get any to Atleast 18 mm. I started googling things you can do to promote follicle growth. I came up with putting your legs in te air against the wall. Lol. Let me know if you have ver heard of anything else??!! CD 14 today. These things better grow ASAP! My largest is at 16mm. Does anyone know why follicles/eggs don't grow to begin with? Is it a hormone thing?

Yes it is a hormone thing...as the changes in your hormones help follies grow then another change is for ovulation.

Acupuncture helps follies grow as it can help normalize your hormones...and improve blood flow to uterus...


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well my bubble was kind of burst today. All of those follicles I had on Friday only grew a teensy bit;( I will go back on Wednesday morning to see if we can get any to Atleast 18 mm. I started googling things you can do to promote follicle growth. I came up with putting your legs in te air against the wall. Lol. Let me know if you have ver heard of anything else??!! CD 14 today. These things better grow ASAP! My largest is at 16mm. Does anyone know why follicles/eggs don't grow to begin with? Is it a hormone thing?
> 
> Yes it is a hormone thing...as the changes in your hormones help follies grow then another change is for ovulation.
> 
> Acupuncture helps follies grow as it can help normalize your hormones...and improve blood flow to uterus...Click to expand...

That's right! I have heard people talk about acupuncture before-- I may need to look into this. Thanks ;)


----------



## horseypants

Congrats amcolecchi!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Elle- this past ultrasound I went and they were only like 15mm and I was like WTF? They had me come back two days later and it raised to 19mm! So don't worry they can double in a few days!!!!
> 
> AFM-Just got my results. My bloodwork said I was at 236 which is perfect and my nurse said that I am definitely pregnant haha...I go back Wednesday to make sure the numbers have doubled!

Excellent news congrats! Try and stay relaxed and keep positive. There is so much anxiety early on. I have been going crazy with symptoms coming and going. I have another scan this Thurs and hope to hear the heartbeat. I will almost be 8 weeks and I'm terrified it won't work out. Congrats and try to enjoy this time with dh!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babywhipser-Congrats!!! Aww thank you for all the positive vibes!!! I hope you get to hear the heartbeat!!! I will cry when that happens lol!!



Babywhisperer said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Elle- this past ultrasound I went and they were only like 15mm and I was like WTF? They had me come back two days later and it raised to 19mm! So don't worry they can double in a few days!!!!
> 
> AFM-Just got my results. My bloodwork said I was at 236 which is perfect and my nurse said that I am definitely pregnant haha...I go back Wednesday to make sure the numbers have doubled!
> 
> Excellent news congrats! Try and stay relaxed and keep positive. There is so much anxiety early on. I have been going crazy with symptoms coming and going. I have another scan this Thurs and hope to hear the heartbeat. I will almost be 8 weeks and I'm terrified it won't work out. Congrats and try to enjoy this time with dh!!Click to expand...


----------



## barbikins

I started spotting today. So I think AF will arrive tomorrow - & then onto another IUI Cycle!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is doing well. I am hanging in there. Went for my ultrasound this morning and bloodwork. No growth of the follicles. Bloodwork came back and I received a call that unfortunately I did not respond to the clomid 100mg :(. I am so upset. But what can I do, my doctor did say though that my lining was perfect. They are going to start me on 150mg of clomid today for 5 days and check me again next Tuesday. Please let this work! If not then I am on to injectables. But I am going to stay optimistic. 

Amolecchi - how are you feeling?

Elle - any growth?

Trying harder - how are you doing after the Iui?

Barbikins - sorry to hear about AF. Let hope this is your cycle!

Everyone else - how are you? What stage are you at right now? Any more IUIs coming up?


----------



## Holmie

I had my first iui a few hours ago! Now on to the tww! Hope everyone's doing great!

:dust:


----------



## trying hard

Sophie Good luck hun, hope it all goes well for you. Are you medicated this cycle too? How many follies did you get?

Amcole yay for good numbers. Hope everything stays perfect for you.

MandaC Sorry your follies aren't there yet but at least estrogen is getting there you should have lots of growth now :D Good luck!

Baby whisper you must be super excited about your scan :) :dust: luck! Everything will be perfect :D

Sorry that you started spotting Barbikins... Its so much worse when you are a bit late... Whats your protocol for your next one?

Blond. That is super crappy. I'm KMFX that the new dose of clomid does the trick for you

Holmie How did it go for you? 24 million post wash as amazing! Go hubby!

Ellie 16mm is still ok my doctor would say its viable :) is your LH surging yet it should still grow enough... I've heard that if you do a rain dance in the middle of the road singing twinkle twinkle little star your follies grow like 5mm immediately and it works even better with an audience ;)

I'm doing ok since my IUI on Sunday local time Monday for most of you. I stayed on the couch all day Sunday after it was done and had Monday off work too. Had lots of sex just to make sure and have been feeling pretty relaxed so far. I did get really funny cramps last night in what I could only guess was my cervix. Was pretty painful actually. Was real strange. I didn't get that after my last IUI. Any of you ladies ever had that?


----------



## horseypants

Holmie and trying hard, my iui was Monday, so it sounds like all three of us should know by Monday, May 20th.... Is anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## esah

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi everyone. Hope everyone is doing well. I am hanging in there. Went for my ultrasound this morning and bloodwork. No growth of the follicles. Bloodwork came back and I received a call that unfortunately I did not respond to the clomid 100mg :(. I am so upset. But what can I do, my doctor did say though that my lining was perfect. They are going to start me on 150mg of clomid today for 5 days and check me again next Tuesday. Please let this work! If not then I am on to injectables. But I am going to stay optimistic.

I started off on 100mg and only got one viable follicle. With 150mg the next two rounds I had 3 each time. So there is definitely reason for optimism - good luck!


----------



## trying hard

Esah I really hope they will give me 150mg next month if this one doesn't take. I too have only been getting one follie on both 50 and 100mg (I'm unexplained as well)

Horsey pants and Holmie are you guys testers or waiters? We can agonise together... Symptom spotting is always hard on clomid though, I tend to get every symptom under the sun on this stuff. GRR


----------



## horseypants

I'm trying to chill but I'm a tester by nature. :)


----------



## ElleT613

Morning everyone.

Horsey-- FX for you. When is your official test date?

Blond- hopefully that 150 mg of clomid will help grow those follies! I know that frustration all too well :hugs:

SO CD 16 here and had my scan this morning. Largest follie was at 17.33. Weird thing is I have been really good about taking my OPK's-- yesterday morning it was almost positive. So I even sprung for the digital (expensive) clearblue opk just to see what was going on... that was negative, no smiley. Which was what I was hoping for to give my follies some more time to grow. However this morning- I think the dominant follie on my left side has already ovulated??? I thought I had a big one in there (like 16mm) and today there was only a 14mm. Unless it shrunk? Got my blood taken to see if I am having an LH surge. This is so frustrating, I can't even get things lined up to do an IUI. Out of town this weekend until Monday so if they wont' do an IUI for me tomorrow, I guess we'll be doing timed intercourse. Sorry for the book. Hope everyone has a good hump day!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I am sorry hunny!! The good news is you can focus right away on the upcoming IUI!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

I'm still only spotting at 16dpo - I just want AF To faking show already k thanks!!!!!!

So annoying.


----------



## Holmie

I'm a tester :( wish I had to willpower to wait!! 

Did you guys do the trigger shot before your iui? I was meant to do it but surged the day before i had planned to take it so didn't need it. Think that makes a difference? Now to start progesterone suppositories tomorrow... Fun... :)

Good luck you guys!! I'm glad I have some people in the dreaded tww with me :)


----------



## horseypants

I'm a tester too, but I did do the trigger (yes, before the iui by about 36 hours I think) and it makes testing even more agonizing that usual :) I hope I will have some willpower this time around.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just am update. Went to see the fertility specialist today and he has recommend a lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation. I have to go in for a 12 hour fasting insulin blood work before hand. I'm scared but excited to get to the next steps in this journey. I have my cd 14 ultrasound tomorrow so I will update more then. We won't have the surgery until after this cycle.


----------



## MandaC

Grrr....was at the doctor today. My LH went way up to 17 and my estrogen was back down to under 73:( My RE is uping my steroid and puregon and just have to wait and see. I really wish these little buggers would just grown already:(


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi ladies! I'm new to this forum... Was on never had a BFP for a long time... 

Anyway. Month 15. First IUI next week. DH has low motility/morphology. Other than that no other explanation. Just did HSG yesterday. OUCH! All normal though except my uterus is off to the right? Can that cause issues? My dr is doing a routine pap tomorrow since its been a year then scheduling ultrasounds. So nervous. I'm about at my quiting point. On clomid/estrace for 5 months now. Just 50mg. Progesterone tests shows I'm ovulating. Any advice?


----------



## trying hard

Elle have you got your LH bloods back yet? After having a wee google it seems that sometimes follicles do shrink&#8230; I never knew they could do that! Hoping you start surging before the weekend and you still get to do your IUI.

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: barb&#8230; still BFN i'm guessing?

Holmie. No trigger shot for me. I haven't tested for the last two years. I got sick of seeing :bfn: I may cave this month though.

Horsy how many days PO do you test? I have a pretty short LP so AF generally comes before test time anyway.

Danni Hopefully this cycle is it for you and you don't need to do all those icky tests GL for your US tomorrow.

Manda :hug: :hugs: sorry love. Hopefully more drugs will help you out.

GL for your IUI Jamie. A tilted uterus shouldn't make too much difference for TTC. How low is DH SA.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I tested today with a clearblue digital and it said "Pregnant!!!!" I tested early and got a BFN, so don't give up!!! https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg


Congrats hun! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I have been MIA. I won't have another IUI until July/Aug time. We tried Naturally and I am not getting ym hopes up on that. hope all is well


----------



## NurseJaime

Tryinghard- last time we tested him, he had 64mil (3 days no sex) with only 30% motility and about 40 morphology 

I just can't believe it hasn't happened yet. Especially since my HSG was normal! Maybe the lining in my uterus isn't thick enough? I just feel like there has to be an explanation!


----------



## horseypants

trying hard said:


> Horsy how many days PO do you test? I have a pretty short LP so AF generally comes before test time anyway.

The last two times I tested the trigger out which made from about 7-12dpo agonizing because it took soooo long for the line to fade and i was always hoping that it was getting darker. :(

This time, so far I'm trying to chill. I'm only 3dpo today. I've told myself I'll know for sure by Monday, May 20. ....But i bet you I will test next Friday..............


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Girls.

Well, IUI happened today at 3:45pm:) 3rd times a charm? Long story short my nurse who I normally see things the ultra sound tech didn't measure my follicles correctly yesterday morning. Anyway, here's hoping for the best. Trying to take it easy this afternoon. Usually the catheter kind of bothers me when they put it in but I barely felt anything this time. I hope the catheter went into the right place! hahah. I only had some cramps for a few minutes after the IUI.. now i I feel completely normal.

I am directing my cousins wedding ceremony on Saturday. Yikes, I am kind of nervous! ha.


----------



## horseypants

elle :dust:

we are iui 3 2ww buddies <3


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> elle :dust:
> 
> we are iui 3 2ww buddies <3

Oh yay:)!!! We can keep each other from going crazy:hugs:

Horsey and everyone else. After your IUI how long do you have cramps for? I had some for like 10 minutes after my IUI today but I feel nothing now... completely normal. It's making me a little worried. Although the last two times I did have cramps and it was a BFN anyway so maybe every time is just different?


----------



## horseypants

i usually get a few cramps right after but nothing more.


----------



## trying hard

Jamie. I know what you mean about just wanting a diagnosis (what ever it is) Unexplained is awful. Here in New Zealand you get "awarded" points for the things wrong with you and the more points you have the sooner they will give you funded treatment. Because they have done all the normal tests on us and cant find anything wrong we need to wait 5 years since first going to the doctor about TTC. If we had something wrong we would have had our free IVFs by now.
64 million isn't too bad... My hubby has done 4 SA over the years (2days no sex) and has have ranged from 32million with 40% morph (washed ended up being 7 million) up to his highest being 114million per ml so like 350million total 35% morph) So your hubby's may have just been a bad batch. Is he on vitamins?
Do they measure your lining before they do your IUIs?
Have you been to any natural treaters? I've been going to a kinesiologist who seems thinks my thyroid is a bit iffy,(blood results came back boarder line but docs think good enough) my pituitary is not quite right and my body doesn't like my mans "spunk". Since going to her my whole body feels like is is working better. I stopped getting pimples and everything! I'm not an airy fairy person but at this stage of the game I was willing to try anything. Maybe you could try it out?
Sorry for all my rambling! 

Horsey My LP isn't that long, AF will probably be here on Friday or Saturday so my testing window is tiny!

Elle Yay welcome to the TWW! Yes put your feet up and make Hubby wait on you hand and foot. :D How was his count and do the suspect both follies will release? Maybe twins for you :D catheter doesn't irritate me at all, I think it just means your nurse was gentle and got it in the right spot.

WOW that was a lot more involved than I ment it to be whoops sorry guys.

Hope everyone has had a great day. We are going to my parents farm to help them harvest olives this weekend :D


----------



## NurseJaime

Well we've tested him 4 times. Last in January, and that was the 64 mil which was his best. He's been as low as 10 before!!! Insurance here covers nothing for IUI or IVF. And only 50% of the diagnostic testing. I've never done this before, so i dont know what they do? if they will measure my lining or not? can someone walk me through the process? My drs office is SO unorganized! They had no idea how to schedule this stuff! I have to go sonewhere else for my 
Ultrasound (Monday at 9) and because I insisted they made me a 2 pm apt with the dr on call. If my eggs are ready do I get the trigger shot then the next day we do the wash and IUI? Or all in the same day?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Elle & Horsey-GOOD LUCK FX!!!


----------



## Msttc2013

Hi lovely ladies! Well, I am now 11 dpiui and going a bit bonkers. The last two mornings I have woken up with AF cramps. Seems a little early for AF cramps but who knows. I have had sore boobs since starting the progesterone so that's not helping one way or the other. Tomorrow I go in for HCG blood test. Not very hopeful as I feel like I do when I get AF. This is my first IUI. Anyone else testing tomorrow?? Baby dust to all!xxx. Anyone else feel totally like AF was coming and get BFP?


----------



## Amcolecchi

ME!!!!!!! I am currently 5 weeks prego, all my numbers are rising and I didn't even test the day I was due! I tested early and got a BFN...and had period cramps so I was waiting for AF to arrive and when I was a day late I tested again and got a BFP!!! FX for you!!!!!



Msttc2013 said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Well, I am now 11 dpiui and going a bit bonkers. The last two mornings I have woken up with AF cramps. Seems a little early for AF cramps but who knows. I have had sore boobs since starting the progesterone so that's not helping one way or the other. Tomorrow I go in for HCG blood test. Not very hopeful as I feel like I do when I get AF. This is my first IUI. Anyone else testing tomorrow?? Baby dust to all!xxx. Anyone else feel totally like AF was coming and get BFP?


----------



## Msttc2013

Amcolecchi said:


> ME!!!!!!! I am currently 5 weeks prego, all my numbers are rising and I didn't even test the day I was due! I tested early and got a BFN...and had period cramps so I was waiting for AF to arrive and when I was a day late I tested again and got a BFP!!! FX for you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Msttc2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! Well, I am now 11 dpiui and going a bit bonkers. The last two mornings I have woken up with AF cramps. Seems a little early for AF cramps but who knows. I have had sore boobs since starting the progesterone so that's not helping one way or the other. Tomorrow I go in for HCG blood test. Not very hopeful as I feel like I do when I get AF. This is my first IUI. Anyone else testing tomorrow?? Baby dust to all!xxx. Anyone else feel totally like AF was coming and get BFP?Click to expand...

Yay well that gives me hope!! Congrats on your BFP! Have you told your family???


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! We are telling them on Mother's day :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Thank you!!! We are telling them on Mother's day :)

Yes!! We are too! I will be 8 weeks and we have heard the heartbeat and Dr said all looks normal and on track! I graduated to my ob but still crossing fingers as its still early. I got a baby onesie that says I Love My Grandma that we are surprising my parents with. I cannot wait to see th reaction I think I might have dh video it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IUI #2 bfn at 12dpiui...

when is it going to be my turn......everyone around me is pregnant..some on their 2nd.


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> IUI #2 bfn at 12dpiui...
> 
> when is it going to be my turn......everyone around me is pregnant..some on their 2nd.

I know how you feel:hugs: Sorry, I hate this for you and for all of us:(


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Dawn. Your not out yet though. good luck :dust:


----------



## trying hard

Jamie. They should do your IUI the next day after you trigger as you will O 24 to 36 hours later. Good luck :dust:

MsTTC how did the hsg test go?

How are the TTWers going?

Getting slightly anxious now waiting waiting waiting


----------



## ElleT613

trying hard said:


> Jamie. They should do your IUI the next day after you trigger as you will O 24 to 36 hours later. Good luck :dust:
> 
> MsTTC how did the hsg test go?
> 
> How are the TTWers going?
> 
> Getting slightly anxious now waiting waiting waiting

Morning! Are you waiting for your IUI???

I am 4dpiui. I keep thinking I'm going to just 'know' or get a 'feeling' that will tell me this time it might work. So far, no such luck, lol. I mean if I could even get a cramp or something I would be really happy. I just feel completely normal.... just like I have every other IUI cycle. 

If this 3rd IUI doesn't work I am taking June and July off from TTC. I really need a mental break and to let my husband and I just enjoy ourselves. It's been a solid 14 cycles. Joining a "boot camp" and drinking lots of wine this summer sounds just like what I need! I assume what will come next is IVF.


----------



## Holmie

Elle - I'm 5dpiui and I don't feel any different either!! I think it just means we aren't symptom spotting (yet), which is a good thing! :)


----------



## Holmie

Amcolecchi and babywhisperer - how did your announcements go!? :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Holmie-It was great!!! They all cried and screamed, super happy! My mom knows all the trouble we have had getting pregnant, so she was extremely happy! My husband did film it too!!! We get our first ultrasound a week from today!! After that then we will tell everyone else!! How are you doing!?!?!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Congrats on the announcements :) My weekend wasn't very eventful. Finished my 150mg of clomid. Holy hot flashes! No symptoms with 100mg. Hot flashes and twinges galor with the 150. Maybe it's working????? Oh I hope I get good news at my ultrasound tomorrow. Those suckers better grow. I hope they do. Everyone think of me tonight and send follicle growth dust my way :) How are all the 2WWs doing?


----------



## NurseJaime

Had my ultrasound today. Only one dominate follical. :( there were several other follical a, but all too small. She said my big one was 2.6 and my doc said 18-20 cm? So I don't know how the tech was measuring but I'm gonna have to google I think! Dr apt at 2 to get official results and plan of action. They are SO unorganized at my drs office!!! I have to tell them what's next! Ugh!!! So the clerk at the ultrasound place gave me a card of the specialist who got her pregnant! 
I just called and made a consult apt for the end of the month. I'm not holding out too much hope for this first try. I'm so frustrated with my drs office I can't stand it! I literally have to say, wait, shouldn't I have a drs apt for the trigger shot? Don't I need an apt for the ultrasound? When does my husband do the wash? No one seems to know! And my dr is never in the office when I am. 

Ahem... Ok rant over! ;)


----------



## horseypants

I've been super moody and a crying mess. 7dpiui today and my line is fading. Fingers still crossed. I figure I might know by Wednesday, or the hope will start slipping away. This is my last iui cycle for at least 6 months. Sorry I'm feeling my own drama! xo everyone


----------



## Babywhisperer

Holmie said:


> Amcolecchi and babywhisperer - how did your announcements go!? :)

My mom opened he scarf box to see the I Love My Grandm onesie and was so shocked. So I said "I'm pregnant!" She jumped up and cried and hugged us. My brother cried and everyone was just so elated. I got it on my iPhone. The video is awesome!! I have my 1st appt with a new ob next Wed since I graduated from my FS. I will almost be 10 weeks. I hope everything looks ok bc my dh keeps telling people when he runs into them! I'm like it's too early, shhhh!


----------



## Holmie

Awwwww your stories are so cute!! :)


----------



## NurseJaime

Ok! Got my HCG shot. My First IUI in the morning!!! So excited!


----------



## Holmie

Nurse- yay!! Good luck!! I had my first last week. I was done in literally 1 minute and I only had a small amount of cramping. :)

Fingers crossed first times a charm :)
:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Not much going on here. Waiting for AF. If she does not come by friday I will break down and test. Hubby and I tried naturally. I don't think it worked though


----------



## Lovepink81

Hello Ladies!! Congrats too all the BFP's!! How exciting!! I've been away for a couple of weeks. After my first IUI results I was a bit upset with myself. I'm been keeping busy and positive. Today is CD2 for me. I will start Femara on Thursday 5mg this round. Ultrasound scheduled for 5/28. They've changed my trigger shot a intramuscular HCG. Not sure what the difference is. They said the Ovidrel wasn't making O. Hopefully this one does. Is there a June thread?


----------



## Blondhopeful

Morning everyone! Just left my monitoring session at the doctors office. The stair stepping of the clomid worked. The 150mg produced 3 follices. One on the right measuring 20mm and 2 on the left at 18 and 19mm a piece. I am so excited! I have to get the ovidrel tonight and then IUI tomorrow morning and Thursday morning!!!! Yay! I am so happy! I knew the hot flashes and twinges meant something. How is everyone else? Thanks for all the follicle growth dust!! It worked :)


----------



## MandaC

Finally finally finally!!! I have 2 Follies!!! 1.6 & 1.7!!! The nurse gave me my trigger to hold onto so Iam ready. I am so happy I finally have 2 eggs:)
How was everyone's weekend??


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Finally finally finally!!! I have 2 Follies!!! 1.6 & 1.7!!! The nurse gave me my trigger to hold onto so Iam ready. I am so happy I finally have 2 eggs:)
> How was everyone's weekend??

Yay! When are you getting triggered????


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! I have 2 Follies!!! 1.6 & 1.7!!! The nurse gave me my trigger to hold onto so Iam ready. I am so happy I finally have 2 eggs:)
> How was everyone's weekend??
> 
> Yay! When are you getting triggered????Click to expand...

Iam not sure. Iam hoping by tmrw night or Thursday night. This is all new to me. 
Anyone have an advice?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
still not much going on my end. Still waiting for AF I had cramping for a few days and now it is gone. I think this cycle will be more intense because it is the first cycle with no hormones being injected into me. My nipples have been very sore. Wearing a bra makes it worse.


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> still not much going on my end. Still waiting for AF I had cramping for a few days and now it is gone. I think this cycle will be more intense because it is the first cycle with no hormones being injected into me. My nipples have been very sore. Wearing a bra makes it worse.

Hey &#128516; ru out forsure this month? Have u done a test? Sore nipples can be a good sign.


----------



## ElleT613

Blond and manda: so happy to hear about your follies!! That is a huge deal!

Blond, what exactly did you do this time in regards to the clomid??


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Breaking Dawn! I'm sorry I've been off for a couple of weeks! That's soo cool. MY appt is this Friday. What's it feel like?


Breaking Dawn said:


> Lovepink...
> I'm doing acupuncture too. I'm going to a fertility specialist..which is great bc she's very knowledgeable on everything fertility related...the meds, iui etc.
> 
> Goodluck.


----------



## Blondhopeful

ElleT613 said:


> Blond and manda: so happy to hear about your follies!! That is a huge deal!
> 
> Blond, what exactly did you do this time in regards to the clomid??

I started off the cycle with 100mg days 3-7. I did not respond at all. After ultrasound on day 15 and day 18 and still no growth, they decided to do the stair step approach. Days 18-22 I took 150mg of clomid. Today day 25, I went in for an ultrasound and the clomid worked. 3 follies. Trigger tonight. IUI tomorrow and Thursday. Then bloodwork to check progesterone on Sunday.


----------



## trying hard

Thats great news blond and Manda&#8230;:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Pnut Yay for sore nipples :) maybe a natural :bfp: for you :D

How did the IUI go Jamie?

Holmie symptom spotting yet?

Amcole and babywhisper. I love your stories! Cant wait to have that day&#8230; I dream of it so often :)

Horsey Hang in there doll. You are still super early. I have everything crossed for you. We should know around the same time as each other.

AFM Just trying to not pull my hair out waiting for D day. Beginning to get the urge to pee on a stick.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)


----------



## Holmie

No symptom spotting for me yet!! I think I'm 8dpiui (I keep losing track) and I feel no different.

How about you? When are you thinking about testing? 

Yay for the follicle growth!! I stair stepped on clomid too but only got one folli. Sounds like you guys have great chances with 2/3!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

trying hard- I never thought I would be where I am today, so never give up!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Awesome!! How are you feeling?


Blondhopeful said:


> Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)


----------



## MandaC

Hey girls. 
It looks like I will be triggering tmrw night and IUI sat morning. My follies grew 1mm each since yesterday morning. They r 18mm and 17mm. Just waiting the 17 to get a little bigger.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Lovepink81 said:


> Awesome!! How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)Click to expand...

So far so good! A few twinges here and there in the ovaries. How will I know I ovulated is my question?


----------



## Lovepink81

That's goods to hear. My first IUI they ordrered a blood progesterone 7 days after IUI. From my experience, since my periods are super irregular, I didn't have a period, so Ovidrel trigger shot didn't make me ovulate. But if you're regular then you should have a period. Hopefully you don't have a period and have a BFP!!
I'm in the process of my 2nd IUI. They've changed my trigger shot to HCG intramuscular. what ever that means. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate. We'll see.


Blondhopeful said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome!! How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good! A few twinges here and there in the ovaries. How will I know I ovulated is my question?Click to expand...


----------



## Blondhopeful

Lovepink81 said:


> That's goods to hear. My first IUI they ordrered a blood progesterone 7 days after IUI. From my experience, since my periods are super irregular, I didn't have a period, so Ovidrel trigger shot didn't make me ovulate. But if you're regular then you should have a period. Hopefully you don't have a period and have a BFP!!
> I'm in the process of my 2nd IUI. They've changed my trigger shot to HCG intramuscular. what ever that means. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome!! How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good! A few twinges here and there in the ovaries. How will I know I ovulated is my question?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Well my problem is I am irregular as well. But they had me on birth control for a month so hopefully it regulated me somewhat. I have my second IUI tomorrow and then I have to have my progesterone checked on Sunday. If my number is too low then they are going to give me a second ovidrel shot that day. So hoping all this works. I have heard many people do not ovulate on ovidrel. Hoping it works for me :) keeping my fingers crossed. My estrogen yesterday was good at 317.


----------



## Lovepink81

This whole process is soo draining. Why do they do two IUI back to back? I didn't know that about the Ovidrel. Good Luck to you and ME. Keep me posted!


Blondhopeful said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> That's goods to hear. My first IUI they ordrered a blood progesterone 7 days after IUI. From my experience, since my periods are super irregular, I didn't have a period, so Ovidrel trigger shot didn't make me ovulate. But if you're regular then you should have a period. Hopefully you don't have a period and have a BFP!!
> I'm in the process of my 2nd IUI. They've changed my trigger shot to HCG intramuscular. what ever that means. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome!! How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Yay first IUI done this morning. Next one tomorrow morning! I can't believe it finally happened! I test on May 30th :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good! A few twinges here and there in the ovaries. How will I know I ovulated is my question?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my problem is I am irregular as well. But they had me on birth control for a month so hopefully it regulated me somewhat. I have my second IUI tomorrow and then I have to have my progesterone checked on Sunday. If my number is too low then they are going to give me a second ovidrel shot that day. So hoping all this works. I have heard many people do not ovulate on ovidrel. Hoping it works for me :) keeping my fingers crossed. My estrogen yesterday was good at 317.Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

trying hard said:


> Thats great news blond and Manda:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> Pnut Yay for sore nipples :) maybe a natural :bfp: for you :D
> 
> How did the IUI go Jamie?
> 
> Holmie symptom spotting yet?
> 
> Amcole and babywhisper. I love your stories! Cant wait to have that day I dream of it so often :)
> 
> Horsey Hang in there doll. You are still super early. I have everything crossed for you. We should know around the same time as each other.
> 
> AFM Just trying to not pull my hair out waiting for D day. Beginning to get the urge to pee on a stick.




I am trying not to get my hopes up but my cervix has been hurting as well. It will be nice if I got a natural BFP


----------



## trying hard

Holmie My LP is is only 12days so AF, if she shows her face will be here tomorrow or the day after&#8230; I gave up on testing a couple years ago.

Thanks Amcole :D

Thats great Manda!! 17 and 18 are both super sized!!

Good luck with the different trigger lovepink! IUIs babc to back just mean that they are sure to get loads of sperm there at exactly the right time as ov can happen 24 to 36 hours after trigger. I wish they did it like that here. It seems to get a slightly better result especially if swimmers aren't the best. 

Blond do you chart your temperatures? That should give you a clue but if not its up to the waiting game when they test your progesterone at 7dpo 

Punt I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladiea

How are we doing?

AF finally arrived today after delay from prog supps 

Start of IUI cycle #3 now.

Hope this is it.


----------



## Lovepink81

Trying Hard: Oh I see. My husband had 95% molitity after wash. They said that was good. I also think that my office doesn't do back to back IUI's.



trying hard said:


> Holmie My LP is is only 12days so AF, if she shows her face will be here tomorrow or the day after I gave up on testing a couple years ago.
> 
> Thanks Amcole :D
> 
> Thats great Manda!! 17 and 18 are both super sized!!
> 
> Good luck with the different trigger lovepink! IUIs babc to back just mean that they are sure to get loads of sperm there at exactly the right time as ov can happen 24 to 36 hours after trigger. I wish they did it like that here. It seems to get a slightly better result especially if swimmers aren't the best.
> 
> Blond do you chart your temperatures? That should give you a clue but if not its up to the waiting game when they test your progesterone at 7dpo
> 
> Punt I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## trying hard

So sorry dawn. Hoping this time is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

[URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/pregotestinvert_zps8d00882b.jpg


----------



## Blondhopeful

Pnutsprincess said:


> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.

Looks preggo!!!!! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you I am just trying to take it all in.


----------



## Lovepink81

That's awesome!!! Congrats!!!


Pnutsprincess said:


> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.


----------



## NurseJaime

Yay! Awesome to see someone getting BFP! Congrats pnut! 

@tryinghard- First IUI done, 18 hrs after IM HCG. Not what I read is supposed to be the best. But my drs office is such a mess I'm glad we made it happen at all! They didn't do a count on my DH's wash but started with 90% motility, which he's never had!!! He said there was good volume too so fx!!!! The catheter hurt a little but not much cramping afterwards. I'm trying to be only cautiously optimistic. My DH is already not letting me drink coffee, which is cute but I think we're both going to be really upset if we don't have success. 

Sliver lining though I made an apt with an actual Specialist, so I'm looking forward to next time and having a well organized experience.


----------



## ElleT613

Pnutsprincess said:


> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.

Pnuts!! Oh my gosh! A natural BFP!? That is so awesome! Remind me again how long you have been TTC? Very happy for you:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts!!! Congrats Hun.

So happy for you.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ElleT613 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.
> 
> Pnuts!! Oh my gosh! A natural BFP!? That is so awesome! Remind me again how long you have been TTC? Very happy for you:hugs:Click to expand...

2 years 3 months


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you for all the wishes ladies. Hubby is in VA so happy about the news. We do not plan on telling family until my moms birthday which is July 2. I hope I can hold it all in


----------



## trying hard

That is soooo super amazing Pnut!!!! You make me want to go pee on a stick thats GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Pnutsprincess said:


> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_03591_zpsdc063372.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hey guys hubby and I tried naturally and hI took a test and this is what I got.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies I broke down and took a digital test. It is official I am pregnant with my first baby. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg


----------



## Lovepink81

Oh my gosh....That's soo awesome! How exciting!!


Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies I broke down and took a digital test. It is official I am pregnant with my first baby. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Lovepink81 said:


> Oh my gosh....That's soo awesome! How exciting!!
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I broke down and took a digital test. It is official I am pregnant with my first baby. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpgClick to expand...

Thank you! I am still a little shocked that it happened naturally. We showed that 2%!


----------



## Blondhopeful

2nd back to back IUI done :) I am exhausted. Has anyone had nausea and fatigue after the Ovidrel shot? I was nauseous yesterday and this morning. Sunday I get to check my progesterone levels. I hope I ovulated or will ovulate today :) wish me luck! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/pregotestinvert_zps8d00882b.jpg

Yay!! Congrats. Iam so happy for u:)

AFM: I had a scan this morning both follies are 21mm & 20mm so iam triggering tonight. Iam so excited I honestly can't believed it all worked out tonight.

I have a question for you guys, I just noticed I have a lot of egg white discharge when I went to the washroom (sorry tmi) iam nervous that iam surging now and will miss it by waiting till Saturday. What does all this discharge mean? Could it just be an increase in my estrogen? Any advice is appreciated this is all new to me!


----------



## barbikins

Pnutsprincess said:


> Thank you for all the wishes ladies. Hubby is in VA so happy about the news. We do not plan on telling family until my moms birthday which is July 2. I hope I can hold it all in

Wow! lady that's amazing! You defied the odds. Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Holmie

Congrats pnut!!!! :) my hubby has 2% morph as well. You gave me hope :)

:wohoo:


----------



## barbikins

I'm going in for Cycle Monitoring tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted on my upcoming 3rd IUI. Three times a charm?!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy!!!! I can't believe how fast it has come for you!!! 3rd time is the charm!!!



barbikins said:


> I'm going in for Cycle Monitoring tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted on my upcoming 3rd IUI. Three times a charm?!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you very much ladies. You have been so supportive of me. I have my blood work tomorrow to confirm it. I have taken 2 cheap test had faint lines and 2 digital clear blue test that say pregnant. Hubby and I are super excited.


----------



## MandaC

Oh my ! I took my trigger shot at 5:45 this evening and now Iam having these cramps that kinda feel like gas pains. Does anyone if this could be because of the trigger or just gas? Lol Iam really scared Iam ovulating&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Oh my ! I took my trigger shot at 5:45 this evening and now Iam having these cramps that kinda feel like gas pains. Does anyone if this could be because of the trigger or just gas? Lol Iam really scared Iam ovulating&#65533;&#65533;

When I got my trigger shot I had the worse cramps the whole night after and the next day. It hurt to move, walk or do anything. I even took aleve. It went away two days after. I'm still testing out the trigger. It was still positive this morning.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my ! I took my trigger shot at 5:45 this evening and now Iam having these cramps that kinda feel like gas pains. Does anyone if this could be because of the trigger or just gas? Lol Iam really scared Iam ovulating&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> When I got my trigger shot I had the worse cramps the whole night after and the next day. It hurt to move, walk or do anything. I even took aleve. It went away two days after. I'm still testing out the trigger. It was still positive this morning.Click to expand...

Oh goodness!!! So this is normal?


----------



## trying hard

Blond All done now. At least you can rest now and just hope for the best. You have done all you can now. GL :dust:

Manda. Don't worry about it hun. EWCM usually starts a couple days before O. Looks like your body was going to O even without the trigger. Your IUI will be timed perfectly. Go buy a OPK to put your mind at ease though if it makes you feel better. 

What CD are you up to now Barb? GL

So AF is due today or tomorrow. My boobs are starting to get pretty sore but that can be AF too especially on clomid. No sign of her just yet but i am getting super nervous.


----------



## trying hard

Oh just saw you've taken trigger OPK wont help you now. I'm sure your docs know what they are doing. Maybe give them a call just to see what they say?


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my ! I took my trigger shot at 5:45 this evening and now Iam having these cramps that kinda feel like gas pains. Does anyone if this could be because of the trigger or just gas? Lol Iam really scared Iam ovulating&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> When I got my trigger shot I had the worse cramps the whole night after and the next day. It hurt to move, walk or do anything. I even took aleve. It went away two days after. I'm still testing out the trigger. It was still positive this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness!!! So this is normal?Click to expand...

Yes it's just your eggs becoming bigger and releasing.


----------



## ElleT613

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my ! I took my trigger shot at 5:45 this evening and now Iam having these cramps that kinda feel like gas pains. Does anyone if this could be because of the trigger or just gas? Lol Iam really scared Iam ovulating&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> When I got my trigger shot I had the worse cramps the whole night after and the next day. It hurt to move, walk or do anything. I even took aleve. It went away two days after. I'm still testing out the trigger. It was still positive this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness!!! So this is normal?Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me with my first trigger! It's a little alarming... I know!


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining? This is my first cycle for both Clomid and IUI. My husband and I have unexplained infertility and have been TTC for 2 1/2 years. We've suffered 2 miscarriages and have now decided that IUI is our next move.

I've had two ultrasounds in the last three days to check follicle size so far. This morning I had two follicles that have grown in the past two days, but likely only one that will be mature by LH surge which is disappointing as I took Clomid this month on days 2-6 in the hopes of having more.

I have another appointment tomorrow morning for blood work and ultrasound and hopefully sometime this weekend we'll be going in for our first IUI.

Hopefully everything goes well! Trying to stay positive but I'm sure you all know how difficult that is after such a long time. I am excited about the IUI but I also don't want to get TOO excited because what if it doesn't work? Which is likely based on the statistics? But then I chastise myself for being negative. It's just too much sometimes....

Anyway, that's me. How is everyone else doing?
Team Stanlick


----------



## MandaC

When should I start testing my trigger out?


----------



## 2ying1

Hello Ladies,

I have not had any IUI treatments but we are thinking about it. 

A little about us, we have been trying for a year this month. In March I had surgery because both my tubes were blocked, after surgery both are back up and running! :)

Today i found out that although I am producing plenty of egg (17 last month) my Anti Mullerian Hormone levels are somewhat low at 1.45. I guess what that means is the health of my egg isn't optimal but we can still conceive just might take longer. 

Our doctor recommended IUI but my insurance now doesn't cover any type of fertility treatments only testing so that would be $1,200 out of pocket! 

I guess I am just looking for some encouragement as I have no idea what our next step will be!


----------



## trying hard

manda It should be gone by about 7dpo so maybe start at 6dpo to be sure :)

Welcome teamstanlick :wave: I am unexplained as well and have only had one dominant follie on both 50mg of clomid and 100mg :( It is hard to stay positive I know but heres hoping your tww isn't too looooong for you :dust:

2ying In my opinion if your ovarian reserve isn't looking amazing I would pay for IUIs&#8230; We are paying privately too and it does add more stress to the situation but if it works it is sooo worth it. good luck!!


----------



## trying hard

2ying I assume you have given clomid days 5-9 a go to try and get better quality follies?
A whole lot cheeper than IUI


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> When should I start testing my trigger out?

I started testing it out the day after my iui and am still testing it out. It's been a week but the line seems to be getting lighter. I'm 7 dpo. I heard 7-10 days for it to be out of your system


----------



## NurseJaime

Does testing out mean using OPK to see when the HCG is gone... So you don't get a false pos on a pregnancy test?


----------



## Dannixo

NurseJaime said:


> Does testing out mean using OPK to see when the HCG is gone... So you don't get a false pos on a pregnancy test?

I use cheap 88 cent tests from Walmart which measure hcg.


----------



## ElleT613

Morning everyone!! Well 8dpiui here and the trigger seems to be gone since yesterday. Now I'm going to Hold off testing until next week. Really going to try to wait until Wednesday. 

Danni we are the same dpiui right?? How are u feeling? I feel very normal, maybe I have had a slight twinge here and there but that's every 2ww:/.

Welcome stanlick and 2rying! 

happy Friday:)


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Does testing out mean using OPK to see when the HCG is gone... So you don't get a false pos on a pregnancy test?
> 
> I use cheap 88 cent tests from Walmart which measure hcg.Click to expand...

You are using cheap pregnancy tests right? Not opks


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Does testing out mean using OPK to see when the HCG is gone... So you don't get a false pos on a pregnancy test?
> 
> I use cheap 88 cent tests from Walmart which measure hcg.Click to expand...
> 
> You are using cheap pregnancy tests right? Not opksClick to expand...

Yes there pregnancy tests.


----------



## Dannixo

ElleT613 said:


> Morning everyone!! Well 8dpiui here and the trigger seems to be gone since yesterday. Now I'm going to Hold off testing until next week. Really going to try to wait until Wednesday.
> 
> Danni we are the same dpiui right?? How are u feeling? I feel very normal, maybe I have had a slight twinge here and there but that's every 2ww:/.
> 
> Welcome stanlick and 2rying!
> 
> happy Friday:)

I'm 7 dpiui today but yes we're very close! I've had sore boobs, a ton of cramping and fatique. I think it's all just from the trigger though.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi again;)

Hey does everyone know what their AMH and FSH is on day 3? I think my fsh might be high although my doc didn't seemed concerned. It's a 8.6. Some things I read say anything below a 10 is okay but then others say it should be below a 7??


----------



## Dannixo

ElleT613 said:


> Hi again;)
> 
> Hey does everyone know what their AMH and FSH is on day 3? I think my fsh might be high although my doc didn't seemed concerned. It's a 8.6. Some things I read say anything below a 10 is okay but then others say it should be below a 7??

I'm not sure i never gotten day 3 blood work done. Or AMH FSH done.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I know I have taken tons of test I have 2 that say pregnant and three with light lines. I did the 3 pink dye today and the line looks darker today.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test125_zps537c3208.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## horseypants

Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out starting 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pnutsprincess

horseypants said:


> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3

Congrats hun!


----------



## Blondhopeful

horseypants said:


> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3

Yay! Congrats! So exciting! H&H 9 months!


----------



## barbikins

Wow congrats ladies! Very happy for you guys.

I came back from cycle day 10 ultrasound & blood & my estrogen is at 409, Right Ovary follicle is 1.3cm & lining is 0.7cm. I'm told that I will have the shot in the next couple of days but I'm terribly confused b/c according to my estrogen AND follicle size, I shouldn't be ready until maybe Monday the earliest. I had to email the nurses to confirm b/c it makes no sense.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- ya that doesn't make sense! My first IUI they did the trigger on me at my follicle size 15 which made me mad because it was way to early! Do you think you can call again and ask why so early this time?


----------



## Dannixo

horseypants said:


> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3

How long did the trigger shot stay in your system? I started testing the day after my iui until yesterday and still positive. Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3

Yay!! Omg this is the most BFPS we have ever had! Horsey what dpiui are you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How many BFP do we have? 3?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amoco~ according to your cycle when is your EDD?
Mine is January 19, 2014


----------



## barbikins

Hey - yeah I checked w/nurse & I was right. I don't think I'll trigger until Monday. Call it a feeling ;) The nurse will meet w/me after the ultrasound in the morning to tell me if I'm going in Sunday but I highly doubt it!


----------



## barbikins

I hope I join you ladies this month w/a bfp :) Crossing my fingers SO hard.


----------



## MandaC

Hello everyone:) I go in tmrw morning for my IUI. This trigger shot is making me very nauseous and I was having hotflashes this morning. 
Iam a bit confused as to when I should start testing out my trigger. I have never done it before just curious what day is best? I guess it really doesn't matter eh? Lol hope everyone is doing well Iam very excited to see all the bfps!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

Dannixo, mine never completely faded. I know from past experience i can still see barely a shadow at even 14dpiui. My lightest one this cycle was 8dpo though.



ElleT613 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3
> 
> Yay!! Omg this is the most BFPS we have ever had! Horsey what dpiui are you?Click to expand...

I am 11dpo today! I called it yesterday though! At 9dpo, I still had no clue <3 Gawd I am so happYYYYYYYY! You girls are the only ones who might understand how I've toiled and suffered over this. PRAYING it sticks. And honestly, I think there's a small chance I might hit the jackpot with twins.................

Dust for everyone and Barbikins, I hope you are up soon, this is your thread! <3


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Hello everyone:) I go in tmrw morning for my IUI. This trigger shot is making me very nauseous and I was having hotflashes this morning.
> Iam a bit confused as to when I should start testing out my trigger. I have never done it before just curious what day is best? I guess it really doesn't matter eh? Lol hope everyone is doing well Iam very excited to see all the bfps!!!!!

I started the day after my iui


----------



## Dannixo

horseypants said:


> Dannixo, mine never completely faded. I know from past experience i can still see barely a shadow at even 14dpiui. My lightest one this cycle was 8dpo though.
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Hi pnuts, congrats. I too have a bfp. I tested the trigger out startign 6dpo, there's one for every day and today is the darkest! Spreading the good luck dust...... <3
> 
> Yay!! Omg this is the most BFPS we have ever had! Horsey what dpiui are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 11dpo today! I called it yesterday though! At 9dpo, I still had no clue <3 Gawd I am so happYYYYYYYY! You girls are the only ones who might understand how I've toiled and suffered over this. PRAYING it sticks. And honestly, I think there's a small chance I might hit the jackpot with twins.................
> 
> Dust for everyone and Barbikins, I hope you are up soon, this is your thread! <3Click to expand...

That gives me some hope. I'm 7 dpo and mine was still dark this morning.


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats on all the BFPs - that's wonderful news! Also - MandaC, I'm ALSO having my first IUI tomorrow morning! Good luck!

Perhaps someone could help explain a few things to me? What is testing a trigger out after a IUI? I don't think I"m getting a trigger shot? I'm a little confused since you're all talking about testing it out after the IUI and I don't get it. Please help!

Thanks!
TS


----------



## horseypants

the trigger shot is an hcg shot, so if you take a pregnancy test after putting the shot into your system, it will come up positive. it takes a while for the shot to wear off, something like 8-12 days, depending on various factors. -so testing the trigger out means testing as the line fades.... and hopefully it begins getting darker after implantation. say you were on a non medicated cycle and did a prego test 12 days past ovulation and got a faint line... that'd be a bfp. very little doubt about it. but if you did a trigger shot and tested for the first time on 12dpo and got a light shadow, there'd be some ambiguity..... it could just be the hcg from the trigger shot leftover in your system.

good luck tomorrow, TS


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I had my blood work. my HCG was 108 which is great and my progesterone was a 7. they like it to be 10 or above, so I am now on progesterone, but taking it orally.


----------



## MandaC

Good morning:) Iam sitting very impatiently at the clinic waiting for my IUI !!


----------



## ElleT613

Greats news pnuts!


----------



## Dannixo

I got my progestrone levels back. They were 27.56. Also finally got a negative on hpt so I know the noverall shot has left my system. Only 6 more days to test. Not holding much hope since a few months back I had a progesteone level of 28 and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## NurseJaime

Yay congrats to the BFP!!! Manda good luck this morning!!! Anyone have success with their first try? I'm 4dpiui.... Praying it works!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## ElleT613

NurseJaime said:


> Yay congrats to the BFP!!! Manda good luck this morning!!! Anyone have success with their first try? I'm 4dpiui.... Praying it works!

Good luck that is exciting! I don't believe anyone on this thread has ever gotten a bfp on their first iui however my best friend did!!! We ha a dry spell of bfps for the first two months but now it seems they are popping up everywhere!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

For those of you due in January https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1858971-january-jelly-beans-2014-a-29.html


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Hi Manda! Welcome to the 2ww. I was crampy after the trigger and then for maybe half an hour after each IUI. Yesterday, the day after my 2nd IUI I had a lot of pulling and stretching down there. Still feel a little of it now. The trigger also made me nauseated and tired. After my first IUI, I went to bed at 8pm lol. How are you feeling otherwise? I am hoping it worked!

I have been testing the trigger out and the line is getting paler. I think that by tomorrow 5 days since the trigger if should be close to negative. But maybe a few more days. 

My husband made me laugh yesterday, he looked and me and said "You are pregnant, I feel it." I hope he is right.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> Hi Manda! Welcome to the 2ww. I was crampy after the trigger and then for maybe half an hour after each IUI. Yesterday, the day after my 2nd IUI I had a lot of pulling and stretching down there. Still feel a little of it now. The trigger also made me nauseated and tired. After my first IUI, I went to bed at 8pm lol. How are you feeling otherwise? I am hoping it worked!
> 
> I have been testing the trigger out and the line is getting paler. I think that by tomorrow 5 days since the trigger if should be close to negative. But maybe a few more days.
> 
> My husband made me laugh yesterday, he looked and me and said "You are pregnant, I feel it." I hope he is right.
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

Iam feeling ok otherwise. Just very tired!!
Iam going to start testing my trigger out tmrw 1dpiui and 3dp trigger.

When ru testing for real?


----------



## NurseJaime

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

I took a 3 hour nap after my IUI 4 days ago. My husband thinks i was just stressed out and could finally relax! 

@blond my roommate did the same thing, she said I can just feel that your going to be pregnant this time and I'm really excited! Eeek! No pressure!


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> Hi Manda! Welcome to the 2ww. I was crampy after the trigger and then for maybe half an hour after each IUI. Yesterday, the day after my 2nd IUI I had a lot of pulling and stretching down there. Still feel a little of it now. The trigger also made me nauseated and tired. After my first IUI, I went to bed at 8pm lol. How are you feeling otherwise? I am hoping it worked!
> 
> I have been testing the trigger out and the line is getting paler. I think that by tomorrow 5 days since the trigger if should be close to negative. But maybe a few more days.
> 
> My husband made me laugh yesterday, he looked and me and said "You are pregnant, I feel it." I hope he is right.
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...
> 
> Iam feeling ok otherwise. Just very tired!!
> Iam going to start testing my trigger out tmrw 1dpiui and 3dp trigger.
> 
> When ru testing for real?Click to expand...

I am going for bloodwork tomorrow to check my progesterone levels so I hope they tell me I ovulated. I am getting a blood test on the 30th. But I will probably test at home around Memorial Day as long as my trigger is out of my system. I will try to be good and not test to early.


----------



## Blondhopeful

NurseJaime said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> I took a 3 hour nap after my IUI 4 days ago. My husband thinks i was just stressed out and could finally relax!
> 
> @blond my roommate did the same thing, she said I can just feel that your going to be pregnant this time and I'm really excited! Eeek! No pressure!Click to expand...

I know! That is a lot if pressure and I don't want to get my hopes up. But I really hope he is right. Do you feel any different? I gut is telling me yes, but maybe that's just what I really want.


----------



## NurseJaime

Blondhopeful said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> I took a 3 hour nap after my IUI 4 days ago. My husband thinks i was just stressed out and could finally relax!
> 
> @blond my roommate did the same thing, she said I can just feel that your going to be pregnant this time and I'm really excited! Eeek! No pressure!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! That is a lot if pressure and I don't want to get my hopes up. But I really hope he is right. Do you feel any different? I gut is telling me yes, but maybe that's just what I really want.Click to expand...

I've gotten some pains in my lower abdomin a couple times today but that's all I've noticed. I think I'm paying VERY close attention to my body though. I'm trying not to get too excited either but I'm hopeful! My husband had 90% motility before the wash! He's never been over 28%! ( maybe those vitamins and working out helped???) my dr didn't order a count, which really ticked me off! I had one folly at 26mm the day of my trigger, and about 4 that they didn't measure because they were much smaller. Even if it doesn't work this time, I'm excited to see a real specialist next month!


----------



## MandaC

[QUOTE

I've gotten some pains in my lower abdomin a couple times today but that's all I've noticed. I think I'm paying VERY close attention to my body though. I'm trying not to get too excited either but I'm hopeful! My husband had 90% motility before the wash! He's never been over 28%! ( maybe those vitamins and working out helped???) my dr didn't order a count, which really ticked me off! I had one folly at 26mm the day of my trigger, and about 4 that they didn't measure because they were much smaller. Even if it doesn't work this time, I'm excited to see a real specialist next month![/QUOTE]

That all sounds great!!
I had 2 follies around 20&21cm 36 hours before my IUI. My husbands count was 145 million after wash. 

I will cross my fingers for both of us!!


----------



## anyhope

Hello everyone I'm new to the group but have been looking for one around the site. 

I've noticed everyone will talk about multiple follicles right before the IUI procedure. Will the doctors see the follicles in both ovaries? Will the trigger shot make both ovaries release the follicles at the same time if they're big enough? 

I'm new to understanding Clomid and IUI besides what you can read through the internet or in the doctors office. :(


----------



## trying hard

hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!


----------



## Blondhopeful

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months. I hopefully will join you on this journey. 

Any symptoms that made you think that you are? 

I have been having cramping, pulling and gas(sorry) for the last few days. Today I check my progesterone levels. On my way now to check. Wish me luck!


----------



## Blondhopeful

anyhope said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the group but have been looking for one around the site.
> 
> I've noticed everyone will talk about multiple follicles right before the IUI procedure. Will the doctors see the follicles in both ovaries? Will the trigger shot make both ovaries release the follicles at the same time if they're big enough?
> 
> I'm new to understanding Clomid and IUI besides what you can read through the internet or in the doctors office. :(

The doctor will look at both of your ovaries. Depending on how you respond to the medication, you might have follicles on both, on one, or on neither. Once you have at least one at between 18-21mm then they will either trigger you to ovulate or you will ovulate on your own. Then they will schedule an IUI. Good luck! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## NurseJaime

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

CONGRATS!!!!! That's amazing!!!! So happy for all you ladies!!! Maybe this thread is good luck this month!!! ;)


----------



## Jlh1980

Well I have to say CONGRATS to all the BFP's, this thread has really taken off this month. I also want to say don't give up to all the people still trying, I know it is amazing to see all these BFP's but also upsetting if you are not one of them. Just keep believing1


----------



## Dannixo

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

Ahh!!! Such a lucky month! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

Congrats girl! I am supper excited for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all feeling?


----------



## ElleT613

Morning All,

trying hard-- congrats! That is amazing news! Seriously, this thread has really turned around:)!!

Well 10dpiui here. I am scared to start testing. I do have some internet cheapies but also have clear blue digitals being mailed from Amazon on their way. They will get here Wednesday or Thursday (which is the day of my beta) so I am contemplating whether or note I should just wait or test now with what I've got. Speaking of the internet cheapies... do you all get evap lines on yours? It seems to be when they dry they leave a slight pink line... I'm thinkng its not HCG left over from the trigger but just an evap.

I am really holding out hope that my last IUI will do the trick so I'm kind of scared to test....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I honestly say test if you want too. I didn't test until I missed my period but that is because I wasn't focused on it. I had doubts that I would conceive naturally


----------



## horseypants

Trying hard congrats!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## horseypants

Elle, I think it is left over from the trigger if you are using the pink Wonfro. Those blue ones are baaad though and do get evaps.


----------



## teamstanlick

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone. Iam feeling pretty good. I was very crampy this morning before and after my IUI. Right now iam a little crampy but very tired!! Has anyone else felt really tired right after?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Manda - I had my first IUI yesterday too. I came home from car shopping with hubby and fell asleep at 6pm, and woke up this morning at 8:30am!! So yes, I definitely felt very tired!


----------



## anyhope

Blondhopeful said:


> anyhope said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I'm new to the group but have been looking for one around the site.
> 
> I've noticed everyone will talk about multiple follicles right before the IUI procedure. Will the doctors see the follicles in both ovaries? Will the trigger shot make both ovaries release the follicles at the same time if they're big enough?
> 
> I'm new to understanding Clomid and IUI besides what you can read through the internet or in the doctors office. :(
> 
> The doctor will look at both of your ovaries. Depending on how you respond to the medication, you might have follicles on both, on one, or on neither. Once you have at least one at between 18-21mm then they will either trigger you to ovulate or you will ovulate on your own. Then they will schedule an IUI. Good luck! Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I had planned on tracking this cycle but didn't. We have been TTC for two years and six months. Only my right tube is open which is why I asked the both sides question. I will hopefully start IUI in August or September. Hopefully we get our BFP too.


----------



## anyhope

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

That's awesome! Keep us updated along the way.


----------



## Orchid6

Hello Ladies.. I hope you don't mind me joining this very lucky thread. I'm in my tww, 3 dpiui, second iui/clomid cycle - poor morph. Congrats to all the ladies with a BFP and good luck to all the ladies who are cycling.


----------



## Dannixo

Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its not cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.


----------



## Babywhisperer

NurseJaime said:


> Yay congrats to the BFP!!! Manda good luck this morning!!! Anyone have success with their first try? I'm 4dpiui.... Praying it works!

I was blessed to have success on my first IUI. I was on 75 units of Gonal F, Ovidrel trigger, 3 follies and I'm 9 weeks today with a singleton. I'm paranoid of something going wrong, but I'm trying to have faith. According to my acupuncturist success on the first try is somewhat rare but they have seen it many times. Good luck!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Well I just got the call that I have ovulated!!! Yay! Bloodwork shows I have ovulated. I knew I felt it. They said my progesterone was borderline so to make sure I have no problems implanting (if the eggy was fertilized), I will be getting my second ovidrel shot today. I am so happy at least I ovulated. Hoping I have more good news in a week and a half.


----------



## Babywhisperer

trying hard said:


> hehehe oh my goodness ladies what a lot of :bfp: and I would like to add mine in to the mix. At 14 dpiui I tested today and i got a really really dark pink line straight away! AAAAAGH!

Congratulations!! A happy and a healthy 9 months!


----------



## NurseJaime

Ok! I'm definitely getting some sharp pains in my pelvis. Anyone else experience this? My HCG is almost gone, the line was barely there yesterday! I'm worried about etopic pregnancy! (Probably the nurse in me looking to diagnose lol)


----------



## Dannixo

NurseJaime said:


> Ok! I'm definitely getting some sharp pains in my pelvis. Anyone else experience this? My HCG is almost gone, the line was barely there yesterday! I'm worried about etopic pregnancy!

How many dpiui are you? I'm 9 dpiui and still testing faint on hpt. The sharp pain could be implantation.


----------



## NurseJaime

Dannixo said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Ok! I'm definitely getting some sharp pains in my pelvis. Anyone else experience this? My HCG is almost gone, the line was barely there yesterday! I'm worried about etopic pregnancy!
> 
> How many dpiui are you? I'm 9 dpiui and still testing faint on hpt. The sharp pain could be implantation.Click to expand...

I'm 5dpiui! That would be nice! I'd love a little spotting right now to reaffirm that theory! &#128513; My test was totally negative today.


----------



## Babywhisperer

NurseJaime said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Ok! I'm definitely getting some sharp pains in my pelvis. Anyone else experience this? My HCG is almost gone, the line was barely there yesterday! I'm worried about etopic pregnancy!
> 
> How many dpiui are you? I'm 9 dpiui and still testing faint on hpt. The sharp pain could be implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5dpiui! That would be nice! I'd love a little spotting right now to reaffirm that theory! &#128513; My test was totally negative today.Click to expand...

Don't be discouraged if there is no spotting. I didn't get any and I didn't feel it. Good luck and try to relax and positively visualize implantation happening. Fx'd!


----------



## Blondhopeful

How is everyone today? 5dpi here. Got my 2nd ovidrel yesterday and now in a waiting game. Some bloating, cramps and fullness in the pelvic area but I'm thinking that can all be the second HCG shot. I guess I have to wait till next week.10 more days :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies! Good luck to you recent ineminators. 
Going in tmr for IUI & Ovidrel shot. Whoop!
1.8cm today. My E is over 1K. My levels are high this cycle!
Hope this means smth good. FX


----------



## Dannixo

I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NurseJaime

Dannixo said:


> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.

I can't imagine it's still the trigger! Is this one darker than yesterdays? I would buy a digital for tomorrow just in case u still see a shadow! Good luck! Fx for u!!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Dannixo said:


> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.

I had that once happen to me. They say not to look at a test after the specified time frame because it will change colors. When you originally looked at it, did it have a line? The instructions tell you to look at within 5 minutes? If you looked 3 hours later I wouldn't trust it. Test again later with a first response. But make sure your HCG is completely out of your system.


----------



## Dannixo

Blondhopeful said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
> 
> I had that once happen to me. They say not to look at a test after the specified time frame because it will change colors. When you originally looked at it, did it have a line? The instructions tell you to look at within 5 minutes? If you looked 3 hours later I wouldn't trust it. Test again later with a first response. But make sure your HCG is completely out of your system.Click to expand...

I thought I saw a line or shadow, nothing as dark as that picture.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Dannixo said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
> 
> I had that once happen to me. They say not to look at a test after the specified time frame because it will change colors. When you originally looked at it, did it have a line? The instructions tell you to look at within 5 minutes? If you looked 3 hours later I wouldn't trust it. Test again later with a first response. But make sure your HCG is completely out of your system.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I saw a line or shadow, nothing as dark as that picture.Click to expand...

Well stay positive then and test again in a day or two. You are still early.


----------



## trying hard

Good luck Dani!!


----------



## barbikins

Trigger gets out of everyone's system at a different point. Depends on your metabolism. Me its around 11dpo to 13dpo.

Well ladies - I'm going in for IUI tomorrow!

I started Cycle Monitoring on Friday. Here are my results day to day. My follicle is on the Right Ovary.

CD 10: E409, Follicle:1.3cm, Lining 0 .7

CD 11: E 626 1.5cm

CD 12: E 833, Follicle 1.6, lining .9

CD 13: E 1345, LH 16, Follicle is 1.8cm, 1cm lining - Yay tomorrow for IUI!!!

We will be doing back to back IUI once again which will be tomorrow & Wednesday. I'll post my IUI progress this week.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Dannixo said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
> 
> I had that once happen to me. They say not to look at a test after the specified time frame because it will change colors. When you originally looked at it, did it have a line? The instructions tell you to look at within 5 minutes? If you looked 3 hours later I wouldn't trust it. Test again later with a first response. But make sure your HCG is completely out of your system.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I saw a line or shadow, nothing as dark as that picture.Click to expand...


I would test again tomorrow with fmu! Fx'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## NurseJaime

Good luck barb!!!! Fx for u!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi Ladies. I'm starting my first IUI cycle this month. I go for a baseline ultrasound tomorrow as i'm also doing clomid with IUI. I'm so nervous and excited. GL to all you ladies


----------



## Blondhopeful

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm starting my first IUI cycle this month. I go for a baseline ultrasound tomorrow as i'm also doing clomid with IUI. I'm so nervous and excited. GL to all you ladies

Welcome! Good luck. We're here to talk if you need us. I just did my first IUI cycle this month. Testing May 30th. Baby dust to all of us :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Trigger gets out of everyone's system at a different point. Depends on your metabolism. Me its around 11dpo to 13dpo.
> 
> Well ladies - I'm going in for IUI tomorrow!
> 
> I started Cycle Monitoring on Friday. Here are my results day to day. My follicle is on the Right Ovary.
> 
> CD 10: E409, Follicle:1.3cm, Lining 0 .7
> 
> CD 11: E 626 1.5cm
> 
> CD 12: E 833, Follicle 1.6, lining .9
> 
> CD 13: E 1345, LH 16, Follicle is 1.8cm, 1cm lining - Yay tomorrow for IUI!!!
> 
> We will be doing back to back IUI once again which will be tomorrow & Wednesday. I'll post my IUI progress this week.

Good luck barbikins. Your numbers look great. Do you trigger? Or do you ovulate on your own?


----------



## Blondhopeful

trying hard said:


> Good luck Dani!!

How are you feeling Sarah???


----------



## barbikins

I will be getting Ovidrel tomorrow.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All.

12dpiui-- BFN

I will let you all know the definite outcome on Thursday for my Beta.

This will be our last IUI before moving onto IVF this August or September. I am pretty sure I am going to be changing RE's too. I am sad but ready to just enjoy life without counting every day, ever twinge and every cramp for the next few months. Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies. You are such a great support system!!


----------



## barbikins

Elle when do you go in for blood work?


----------



## barbikins

I'm back!
Turns out my cycle this month is timed perfectly. Even though I got Ovidrel this morning, I'm already starting to Ovulate & suspect I should Ovulate tomorrow. So I could just do this 1 IUI or go back for the Second tomorrow. I will go back tomorrow. Why would I risk it at this point? It would be nice to save some money but fak it!!! WAHOO!


----------



## Dannixo

Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mrs.Resa

The baseline ultrasound I had this morning showed I have a pretty big cyst which had a small mass on it on my right ovary. With that my doc said clomid/IUI is a no go this month. He wants me to get a pelvic ultrasound at the hospital to get a better picture of the cyst as well find out exactly what the small mass is. Hopefully next cycle will go better


----------



## barbikins

Mrs. Resa, I'm so sorry - what a set back. Have you ever had this before? Cysts are not uncommon however. Fingers crossed!

Danni - I do see some thing! Can you grab a FRER? Those are awesomeness!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

This is the first time I've had an ultrasound done so i'm not sure if I've ever had any cyst before this. It a bummer that i'm set back for another month. I'm so impatient! lol


----------



## trying hard

Thanks for asking Blond. I'm feeling good. Enjoying all my symptoms even the not so nice ones :) After so long of trying I'm kind of waiting for it to all turn pear shaped. I feel like a bit of an intruder on here now and even more so in the pregnancy forum I feel more of a connection with the LTTTCres and assisted conception side of the forum.

I wanted to share with you ladies what I think made the difference this cycle.
I am unexplained so apparently nothing was "wrong" but a few cycles ago I started seeing a kinesiologist I'm not really a hippy dippy naturalist by nature but a friend who is in a lesbian relationship was trying to get pregnant using IUIs, any way she had 15 failed attempts then went and saw this kinesiologist and got pregnant the next cycle so I gave it a go too. When I saw her she picked up on the things that my results came back as borderline like my thyroid and also found that my body didn't respond well to my husbands sperm. Any way I saw her for 2 natural cycles witch didn't eventuate into anything but it worked this time where the last IUI without her treatment didn't work. I dont think the natural cycles worked because my Hubbys sperm count wasn't fab. (7million total after wash) but it was enough for an IUI.

I wish you all soooooo much baby dust and hope to see you all in the pregnancy forum soon.

Dani. Still looks positive to me Good luck hun

Glad everything is looking good Barb

Not too late Elle. Good luck for BETA

Sorry Resa.

How are you feeling Jamie?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies how is everyone?


----------



## MandaC

I'm feeling pretty good. 3dpiui today. Iam taking prometrium vaginally and started to notice my boobs r starting to hurt just a little. What are some side effects of this progesterone? I have never taken it this way before.


----------



## Blondhopeful

trying hard said:


> Thanks for asking Blond. I'm feeling good. Enjoying all my symptoms even the not so nice ones :) After so long of trying I'm kind of waiting for it to all turn pear shaped. I feel like a bit of an intruder on here now and even more so in the pregnancy forum I feel more of a connection with the LTTTCres and assisted conception side of the forum.
> 
> I wanted to share with you ladies what I think made the difference this cycle.
> I am unexplained so apparently nothing was "wrong" but a few cycles ago I started seeing a kinesiologist I'm not really a hippy dippy naturalist by nature but a friend who is in a lesbian relationship was trying to get pregnant using IUIs, any way she had 15 failed attempts then went and saw this kinesiologist and got pregnant the next cycle so I gave it a go too. When I saw her she picked up on the things that my results came back as borderline like my thyroid and also found that my body didn't respond well to my husbands sperm. Any way I saw her for 2 natural cycles witch didn't eventuate into anything but it worked this time where the last IUI without her treatment didn't work. I dont think the natural cycles worked because my Hubbys sperm count wasn't fab. (7million total after wash) but it was enough for an IUI.
> 
> I wish you all soooooo much baby dust and hope to see you all in the pregnancy forum soon.
> 
> Dani. Still looks positive to me Good luck hun
> 
> Glad everything is looking good Barb
> 
> Not too late Elle. Good luck for BETA
> 
> Sorry Resa.
> 
> How are you feeling Jamie?

You are not an intruder. I at least want to know how you are doing! This is such an exciting time :) 

I am currently 6dpi. My 2nd ovidrel is still in my system. Feel good. Noticed my temps are a lot higher then ever before. I usually ranged between 96.5 to 97.0 before ovulation and then 97.2 to 97.6 after ovulation. Now I checked after ovulation and I was at 98.2! Could that be the ovidrel? Never had high temps like that. 

I wish it was the 30th already. I want this cycle to work so badly. But I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
How's everyone doing? I'm doing good. Just celebrated my 4th year of marriage this weekend. 
Today is CD10 for me. I did acupuncture this past Friday, that was interesting. A little pain when they stuck the needles (3 of them) in my ears. Feet, legs, hands, arms and stomach not so much. I have an ultrasound scheduled next Tuesday. I'm Trying to stay busy hanging out with friends and family. Not trying to think much about this whole TTC journey. It's sooo difficult when you have people around you having babies. Uuughh...it sucks!! But I'm not giving up. It Will happen. :) 
I'll give you guys an update after my ultrasound appt. Baby dust to all!! And Congrats to all the BFP's!!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck this cycle ladies - all of you who are still trying. I wish you guys the best & more bfps. I'm glad there have been a few!

pnuts, how are you feeling??? Any preggo symptoms yet? Did you schedule in a blood test & first ultrasound?

I'm going in for my second IUI today.
I hope to find out if I've already Ovulated. My blood tests should show. But I have some feeling I did. Which would take me to 1dpo tomorrow - I presume!


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Luck to you Barbikins!!! 




barbikins said:


> Good luck this cycle ladies - all of you who are still trying. I wish you guys the best & more bfps. I'm glad there have been a few!
> 
> pnuts, how are you feeling??? Any preggo symptoms yet? Did you schedule in a blood test & first ultrasound?
> 
> I'm going in for my second IUI today.
> I hope to find out if I've already Ovulated. My blood tests should show. But I have some feeling I did. Which would take me to 1dpo tomorrow - I presume!


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Luck to you Barbikins!!! 




barbikins said:


> Good luck this cycle ladies - all of you who are still trying. I wish you guys the best & more bfps. I'm glad there have been a few!
> 
> pnuts, how are you feeling??? Any preggo symptoms yet? Did you schedule in a blood test & first ultrasound?
> 
> I'm going in for my second IUI today.
> I hope to find out if I've already Ovulated. My blood tests should show. But I have some feeling I did. Which would take me to 1dpo tomorrow - I presume!


----------



## NurseJaime

trying hard said:


> I wish you all soooooo much baby dust and hope to see you all in the pregnancy forum soon.
> 
> Dani. Still looks positive to me Good luck hun
> 
> Glad everything is looking good Barb
> 
> Not too late Elle. Good luck for BETA
> 
> Sorry Resa.
> 
> How are you feeling Jamie?

I'm excited to hear how things are going for you too!!! Your so not intruding! I'm feeling completely normal now! Which bums me out a little. The pelvis pains I had 5-6dpiui made me feel like it might really happen! I did my progesterone levels Monday at 6dpiui. Came back at 14.2. Which is disappointing, since I'm always between 12-18 anyway. I was hoping for an outrageously high number! lol Doesn't really tell me much! Can you have normal levels and still be pregnant? 

So now I'm 8dpiui. Getting so nervous that I'll get let down again. More scared ill let down my DH. He started tearing up when I told him I was getting pelvic pain! He wants this as bad as me.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! So back from 2nd IUI!
I'm 1dpo today - Ovulated yesterday.
And we inseminated with 56 Million sperm after wash! WOW!
The doctor & nurse was really, really surprised. 

Here we go!


----------



## Dannixo

Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.


----------



## barbikins

Danni I'm so sorry :( 
What surgery???


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Danni I'm so sorry :(
> What surgery???

Lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone;)

I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)

How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## teamstanlick

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone;)
> 
> I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling??

Hey MandaC,

Keep me posted, if you do conceive this month and I don't I might try acupuncture next month. What was the timeframe? Did you do it before IUI and after or just after?

Also - I just noticed you're in Toronto. I'm in Guelph! My fertility clinic is in Burlington! Small world since we had our IUIs on the same day this month!


----------



## MandaC

teamstanlick said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone;)
> 
> I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling??
> 
> Hey MandaC,
> 
> Keep me posted, if you do conceive this month and I don't I might try acupuncture next month. What was the timeframe? Did you do it before IUI and after or just after?
> 
> Also - I just noticed you're in Toronto. I'm in Guelph! My fertility clinic is in Burlington! Small world since we had our IUIs on the same day this month!Click to expand...

Hello:) I went for about 5 weeks before going once a week then the week of my IUI I went a few days before around when u know ur triggering and then again within 24 hours after. Then I went today and that wasto help implantation. If I conceive I will be done unless I want to continue going on e a month to help my pregnancy. I have a great feeling about it and my lady was awesome!! You should Forsure tryif u don't get your bfp this time. 
Baby dust to you:) fingers crossed too. 

Iam about 45 mins east of Toronto. It is a small world:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Stanlick and Manda...I am in Toronto too.

Right in Toronto though. 

I am also going to acupuncture....I find it relaxing. I only did it during our 2nd iui...unfortunately it was a bfn. She does acu right before the iui and then a few days after.


Manda was this your first month with acu!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Stanlick and Manda...I am in Toronto too.
> 
> Right in Toronto though.
> 
> I am also going to acupuncture....I find it relaxing. I only did it during our 2nd iui...unfortunately it was a bfn. She does acu right before the iui and then a few days after.
> 
> 
> Manda was this your first month with acu!

Yea it was my first cycle with it. My acupuncturist says starting 3 months before is ideal but as soon as u can will be better then nothing. I loved it fell asleep every time I was so relaxed.


----------



## NurseJaime

Dani I'm sorry to hear that! 

Barb those are awesome numbers!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)
I am 5dpiui and 8dp trigger. I have been testing out my trigger since 1dpo and 3dpt and around 3dpo my line was barley there and today I swear it looks the tiniest bit darker. Could be all in my head but what do you ladies think? My nurse at my RE office said the trigger should only last 3-7 days in my system so it should be gone or just about gone. I tell you I will drive myself crazy it looks darker to me. I am trying to figure out how to post a pic. Its not the best but hopefully someone can make it out.


----------



## MandaC

how do I add a pic?? I tried inserting it from the place you write a msg but it didn't work:(


----------



## Dannixo

Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.


----------



## MandaC

Iam sorry to here that. Have u talked to your dr about Letrozole/Fermera?? It's supposed to have better results then clomid and is not recognized as a fertility med so a normal drug plan covers it. 

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Iam sorry to here that. Have u talked to your dr about Letrozole/Fermera?? It's supposed to have better results then clomid and is not recognized as a fertility med so a normal drug plan covers it.
> 
> Keep your chin up.

I respond well to clomid so there's no point in switching me because ill respond well to fermera to. Making eggs is not the problem.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone how are you all feeling?

Danni~ I am sorry to hear that the IUI failed. Keep your head up.


----------



## NurseJaime

Dani maybe your surgery will help and you'll get your BFP next time. Praying for you sis. I get really down on myself too, but all you can do it pick your self up and try again.


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> Good Morning Ladies:)
> I am 5dpiui and 8dp trigger. I have been testing out my trigger since 1dpo and 3dpt and around 3dpo my line was barley there and today I swear it looks the tiniest bit darker. Could be all in my head but what do you ladies think? My nurse at my RE office said the trigger should only last 3-7 days in my system so it should be gone or just about gone. I tell you I will drive myself crazy it looks darker to me. I am trying to figure out how to post a pic. Its not the best but hopefully someone can make it out.

"Additional Options" if you scroll down has "Manage Attachments". Another window will pop up for image attachment.

Trigger lasts me about 11-13 days. Everyone's metabolism is different. I was told from a week to week & half. 3-7 days can be but not for everyone!

I'm not testing out my trigger this month. I want to be relaxed. I will probably start testing around 10/11dpo to see if my lines get any darker.


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone;)
> 
> I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling??

My Manda,

I did two months of Acupuncture & then another month & it didn't work for me. I hope this works for you. FX!!!

I'm also in Toronto :) WHOOP!


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Stanlick and Manda...I am in Toronto too.
> 
> Right in Toronto though.
> 
> I am also going to acupuncture....I find it relaxing. I only did it during our 2nd iui...unfortunately it was a bfn. She does acu right before the iui and then a few days after.
> 
> 
> Manda was this your first month with acu!

Hey Hey! I'm in T-dot too! Moving from South Etobicoke next month to East York. WHOOP! I work downtown though.

I did Acupuncture w/my first IUI & it didn't work. Didn't do anything on my second & got Pregnant. So I am not sure I'm convinced.


----------



## barbikins

NurseJaime said:


> Dani I'm sorry to hear that!
> 
> Barb those are awesome numbers!!!!

Honestly if this doesn't get me knocked up, I'm going to be PISSED!!! LOL


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies:)
> I am 5dpiui and 8dp trigger. I have been testing out my trigger since 1dpo and 3dpt and around 3dpo my line was barley there and today I swear it looks the tiniest bit darker. Could be all in my head but what do you ladies think? My nurse at my RE office said the trigger should only last 3-7 days in my system so it should be gone or just about gone. I tell you I will drive myself crazy it looks darker to me. I am trying to figure out how to post a pic. Its not the best but hopefully someone can make it out.
> 
> 
> 
> "Additional Options" if you scroll down has "Manage Attachments". Another window will pop up for image attachment.
> 
> Trigger lasts me about 11-13 days. Everyone's metabolism is different. I was told from a week to week & half. 3-7 days can be but not for everyone!
> 
> I'm not testing out my trigger this month. I want to be relaxed. I will probably start testing around 10/11dpo to see if my lines get any darker.Click to expand...

Thank you.....Figured it out

The line seems to be gone at 3dpo and back very faint at 4 and then darker at 5 but it could be all in my head. Its not the best picture either.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

You're right it isn't there on 3dpo but I wouldn't rely on it being a bfp. Keep testing :) :)

Wow 147 Million after wash eh? Mine was 56 Million & I thought THAT Was a lot. WOW!
It's also my 3rd IUI. Fingers crossed!!!! My test date is June 5th!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> You're right it isn't there on 3dpo but I wouldn't rely on it being a bfp. Keep testing :) :)
> 
> Wow 147 Million after wash eh? Mine was 56 Million & I thought THAT Was a lot. WOW!
> It's also my 3rd IUI. Fingers crossed!!!! My test date is June 5th!

Oh yea I was just curious. I will not hold my breath. Just hoping:)
I was pretty surprised too when they told me his count. Lol
Yours was really good to and u did back to back iuis!!! Good luck crossing my fingers:)


----------



## NurseJaime

Still getting 1-3 sharp pains in my low pelvis every day since 5dpiui. Only on day 7 did I not get them. It's worrying me and making my DH excited! I'm now 9dpiui... So confused!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well. 7-8dpi here. Nothing new to report. Had nausea the last two days which I think are a side effect of my second ovidrel that I had Sunday. Temps still higher than they have ever been. Some small cramps today which I haven't had since Saturday. And tmi but a lot of creamy discharge and gas! Oh my. How is everyone?


----------



## Lovepink81

Hello MandaC! I curious to know, How many acupunctures did you do before IUI?


MandaC said:


> Hey everyone;)
> 
> I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## Dannixo

Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Lovepink81

Sorry the :witch: got you!! :flower:



Dannixo said:


> Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Dannixo said:


> Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.

Sorry Dani! Good luck next month. Sending baby dust your way...


----------



## Dannixo

Blondhopeful said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.
> 
> Sorry Dani! Good luck next month. Sending baby dust your way...Click to expand...

Thank you but we can't try not next month. We have surgery in June.


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Dani. That really does blow. :hugs:

Blond. That is really good news. I still have both those symptoms :blush: and Yay for high temps! It is all looking so good i have my fingers crossed for ALL of you!

Nurse I had funny pains and twinges too&#8230; Less so closer to AF time though. Good luck. When are you going to test?

Barb and Manda&#8230; What AMAZING numbers! I hope your hubbys are feelig good about them selves. My Hubby only had 7million this time round so you guys must be ready for your turns too.

I Hope every body is doing well and taking care of your selves.

I get my second lot of bloods drawn on Monday to see how my numbers are doing. But in the mean time I am throughly enjoying feeling tired and slightly queezy. As far as I'm concerned this is the best sort of sick. Cant wait for you guys to join me.

Sending loads of :dust: your way


----------



## ElleT613

Good Morning Ladies,

I just wanted to stop in one last time and let you know this 3rd IUI was definitely a BFN. Taking the summer off before starting IVF in Sept/Oct. I think we are going to do the California coast over Labor Day week so that at least makes me happy.

All the best to you amazing ladies. Sending lots of :dust: your way! XO

Barbikins- I'll be sure to keep up with you on your blog!


----------



## MandaC

Lovepink81 said:


> Hello MandaC! I curious to know, How many acupunctures did you do before IUI?
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone;)
> 
> I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling??Click to expand...

I was going once a week for about 5 weeks then on right before my IUI and one within 24 hrs after. Then I had 1 the next week to help with implantation. Now I just wait and see if I get a bfp. If not I start again.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

Oh my. Iam so sorry to hear and very glad you are doing ok.


----------



## horseypants

Amcolecchi, I'm so sorry, Love. Thinking of you.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

I am so sorry hun. Hope you are staying positive. I wish you luck in the upcoming months. We are here for you if you need us!


----------



## Blondhopeful

trying hard said:


> Sorry Dani. That really does blow. :hugs:
> 
> Blond. That is really good news. I still have both those symptoms :blush: and Yay for high temps! It is all looking so good i have my fingers crossed for ALL of you!
> 
> Nurse I had funny pains and twinges too Less so closer to AF time though. Good luck. When are you going to test?
> 
> Barb and Manda What AMAZING numbers! I hope your hubbys are feelig good about them selves. My Hubby only had 7million this time round so you guys must be ready for your turns too.
> 
> I Hope every body is doing well and taking care of your selves.
> 
> I get my second lot of bloods drawn on Monday to see how my numbers are doing. But in the mean time I am throughly enjoying feeling tired and slightly queezy. As far as I'm concerned this is the best sort of sick. Cant wait for you guys to join me.
> 
> Sending loads of :dust: your way

Thanks hun! I am feeling odd today. Woke up fine an had some coffee in the morning. Then felt a little nauseated and couldn't make it to the rest room fast enough. Threw up twice this morning. Not sure what that was. About 9dpo right now, could it be morning sickness that early? Or maybe still a side effect of the booster ovidrel? I don't know anymore. Temps still climbing though after a dip yesterday. Highest today as of yet. Dunno what to think anymore, I am hoping but so scared that I am going to be disappointed next week.


----------



## Blondhopeful

ElleT613 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in one last time and let you know this 3rd IUI was definitely a BFN. Taking the summer off before starting IVF in Sept/Oct. I think we are going to do the California coast over Labor Day week so that at least makes me happy.
> 
> All the best to you amazing ladies. Sending lots of :dust: your way! XO
> 
> Barbikins- I'll be sure to keep up with you on your blog!

Sorry to hear hun. Please stop in every so often and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## NurseJaime

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

I am so so sorry! I hope you get your real BFP with your next IUI! Stay strong and we're all here for u!


----------



## NurseJaime

trying hard said:


> Sorry Dani. That really does blow. :hugs:
> 
> Blond. That is really good news. I still have both those symptoms :blush: and Yay for high temps! It is all looking so good i have my fingers crossed for ALL of you!
> 
> Nurse I had funny pains and twinges too Less so closer to AF time though. Good luck. When are you going to test?
> 
> Barb and Manda What AMAZING numbers! I hope your hubbys are feelig good about them selves. My Hubby only had 7million this time round so you guys must be ready for your turns too.
> 
> I Hope every body is doing well and taking care of your selves.
> 
> I get my second lot of bloods drawn on Monday to see how my numbers are doing. But in the mean time I am throughly enjoying feeling tired and slightly queezy. As far as I'm concerned this is the best sort of sick. Cant wait for you guys to join me.
> 
> Sending loads of :dust: your way

That's good to hear it might be a good sign... I'm 10dpiui today. I want to test Sunday but I know should wait till mon/tues. AF is due Thursday... But I have my fertility specialist apt that day with the new dr! I should probably know before I make a 2 hour drive to see him! Do you think I should tell my dr about the pains now? Ectopic is still on my mind....


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in one last time and let you know this 3rd IUI was definitely a BFN. Taking the summer off before starting IVF in Sept/Oct. I think we are going to do the California coast over Labor Day week so that at least makes me happy.
> 
> All the best to you amazing ladies. Sending lots of :dust: your way! XO
> 
> Barbikins- I'll be sure to keep up with you on your blog!

Oh sniznat I need to update my blog - speaking of which...................... :)

I have no idea how I'm feeling this month. I feel nothing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

I am so sorry hun. There is nothing anyone can do to prevent an ectopic. I'm glad they caught it in time before any permanent and serious damage was done. The good news is that you can get pregnant. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

Oh Hun, I read this & my heart broke. I am so, so sorry. Unfortunately I was in your shoes in March & I know how horrible it is. I just can't believe you had to go for surgery & remove a Fallopian tube. You poor thing :hugs:

I've read that having 1 tube doesn't mean that you will have a decreased chance to get pregnant though so fingers crossed. You still kept your ovary though? Did they just cut a section of it out?

Wow what is it on here & these situations? I hope all you other preggo ladies have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## trying hard

Amcole. I am soooo sorry hun. That is just awful. Im so glad your ok. Take care hun. :hug:

Elle. So sorry, I hope you enjoy your break and come back ready for a baby. 

Sending love to both of you :hug: :hugs: :hug:

Blond, I am soooo super excited for you. It all sounds so great!


----------



## Orchid6

Amcol.. I'm so sorry to hear, like NurseJaime said I know you will get your next bfp soon..xoxo


----------



## anyhope

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

I'm sorry to hear about your tube and loss. I only have my right tube also! I'm hoping to start IUI in August as well. 

Maybe we can begin together. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in one last time and let you know this 3rd IUI was definitely a BFN. Taking the summer off before starting IVF in Sept/Oct. I think we are going to do the California coast over Labor Day week so that at least makes me happy.
> 
> All the best to you amazing ladies. Sending lots of :dust: your way! XO
> 
> Barbikins- I'll be sure to keep up with you on your blog!

I feel like we've been on this journey together.

I'm so sorry o see you got a bfn on your third iui.

I've had 2 iui bfns....taking a break and then will do a third.....

I know you will see a bfp this year...ivf it is :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!

:hugs:


Soo sorry Hun


----------



## NurseJaime

Well I called my dr about the pains. She said completely unrelated to IUI or pregnancy. She said I wouldn't be able to feel implantation. And ectopic would be constant pain. I'm just not sure I buy all that. Oh well. Trying to hold out till Tuesday to test!


----------



## Jlh1980

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!


Words cannot express how sorry I am, life is just so unfair sometimes. My thoughts are with you and I hope you recover quick!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!


Aww sweetie I am so sorry you had to go through this:hugs: I am so glad you are okay and I am glad they got to it on time. Keep your head up and we are here for you!


----------



## MandaC

Hello:winkwink:

So today iam 7dpo and 10dp trigger and I am still testing a VERY faint bfp on my tests. There is definitely a line so I was just wondering what u guys thought. I know some of u said it hangs around in u for 10-12 days so just curious cause my nurse said 3-7 days max. I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is so hard. 
Also do u think if it were twins my hcg could be high enough to actually be showing on the tests? I did have 2 eggs.


----------



## kindmumma

So i am on my second round of clomid, day 3-7 of cycle. Hoping for successful conception with IUI this cycyle. 

I notice that the duration of bleeding is longer and heaver with lots of clotting, due to the affects of the clomid. 

My endometrium thickness was measured at 5.8mm last cycle/scan. 

I hope the clomid doesn't make it thinner and cause problems for me.

I need the timing to be right for this IUI cycle. Last time, the sperm was thawed and left out 80 minutes before the IUI procedure, and i had only taken Ovidrel to ovulate 20 hrs prior, and not sure if/when i did ovulate...

Anyone know of any tips for success with IUI?


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Hello:winkwink:
> 
> So today iam 7dpo and 10dp trigger and I am still testing a VERY faint bfp on my tests. There is definitely a line so I was just wondering what u guys thought. I know some of u said it hangs around in u for 10-12 days so just curious cause my nurse said 3-7 days max. I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is so hard.
> Also do u think if it were twins my hcg could be high enough to actually be showing on the tests? I did have 2 eggs.

Mine this month was there for 13 dpiui and I got my hopes up for false positives and got my period this month


----------



## Blondhopeful

So I have been testing out the ovidrel booster shot. The top picture was taken the day after the booster which was Monday. The bottom was taken today at 10-11 dpi. What do you guys think?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620491&stc=1&d=1369580763
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## NurseJaime

12dpiui bfn :(


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Hello:winkwink:
> 
> So today iam 7dpo and 10dp trigger and I am still testing a VERY faint bfp on my tests. There is definitely a line so I was just wondering what u guys thought. I know some of u said it hangs around in u for 10-12 days so just curious cause my nurse said 3-7 days max. I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is so hard.
> Also do u think if it were twins my hcg could be high enough to actually be showing on the tests? I did have 2 eggs.

Is the light line getting darker? Do you see progression? 7dpo is early for a BFP.


----------



## NurseJaime

Blondhopeful said:


> So I have been testing out the ovidrel booster shot. The top picture was taken the day after the booster which was Monday. The bottom was taken today at 10-11 dpi. What do you guys think?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620491&stc=1&d=1369580763

Looks to me like it lightened up then got a little darker! &#128077;


----------



## Blondhopeful

I am hoping it keeps getting darker. Hope it's not just becuz of how long I have been holding my urine. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hello:winkwink:
> 
> So today iam 7dpo and 10dp trigger and I am still testing a VERY faint bfp on my tests. There is definitely a line so I was just wondering what u guys thought. I know some of u said it hangs around in u for 10-12 days so just curious cause my nurse said 3-7 days max. I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is so hard.
> Also do u think if it were twins my hcg could be high enough to actually be showing on the tests? I did have 2 eggs.
> 
> Is the light line getting darker? Do you see progression? 7dpo is early for a BFP.Click to expand...

Hey. Today 8dpo and 11dp trigger there was nothing on the test so iam guessing now it is totally out of my system. I will testing for real probably Thursday and Friday if I get a bfp I will go for blood work on the wknd!! Crossing my finger for me and EVERYONE!!

How is everyone feeling today? I have this dull achey feeling in my back and dull cramps too for the past few days. My boobs are the tiniest sore too could that be a side affect from the vaginal progesterone I am taking? I never taken it before.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? here is my progress so far:https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_04521_zps90c1677d.jpg


----------



## trying hard

Don't give up just yet Jamie. I still have faith :)

Blond it for sure looks like it dot lighter then darker to me. Can't wait for tomorrows test. EEEEAK!!!! :wohoo:

Manda Good luck hun.

How are you doing Barb?

Looking great p nut! Im sure I'm getting a bump already too? Sooo bloated!

So I have given bloods this morning to see how HCG is doing. Should get results in a few hours. So nervous!!!!!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## MandaC

trying hard said:


> Don't give up just yet Jamie. I still have faith :)
> 
> Blond it for sure looks like it dot lighter then darker to me. Can't wait for tomorrows test. EEEEAK!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Manda Good luck hun.
> 
> How are you doing Barb?
> 
> Looking great p nut! Im sure I'm getting a bump already too? Sooo bloated!
> 
> So I have given bloods this morning to see how HCG is doing. Should get results in a few hours. So nervous!!!!!!
> Good luck everyone

Hey. What about the progesterone?? What r the side affects for the vaginal ones?

Pictures look great!!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

trying hard said:


> Don't give up just yet Jamie. I still have faith :)
> 
> Blond it for sure looks like it dot lighter then darker to me. Can't wait for tomorrows test. EEEEAK!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Manda Good luck hun.
> 
> How are you doing Barb?
> 
> Looking great p nut! Im sure I'm getting a bump already too? Sooo bloated!
> 
> So I have given bloods this morning to see how HCG is doing. Should get results in a few hours. So nervous!!!!!!
> Good luck everyone

I wish you luck with your results :)
As for me, I saw the change as well in the lines and couldn't believe it. I am hoping that it is darker tomorrow but I am so scared. I don't want to be disappointed.

Pnuts, you look great! So exciting!

Manda not sure of the suppositories, never used them.

How's everyone else???


----------



## trying hard

Not sure about the progesterone sorry Manda. I didn't need to take it as I Oed naturally anyway.

My fingers are crossed so tight for all of you!

I got my HCG results back and they went from 113 at 4+2 last week to 2475 today at 5+2 so everything is looking great so far. Now I have to wait for another 2 weeks for a scan to make sure everything is still good. I am pretty anxious still. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but I really want to past the danger zone if you know what I mean its really scary thinking that it may end after so long getting here.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

trying hard said:


> Not sure about the progesterone sorry Manda. I didn't need to take it as I Oed naturally anyway.
> 
> My fingers are crossed so tight for all of you!
> 
> I got my HCG results back and they went from 113 at 4+2 last week to 2475 today at 5+2 so everything is looking great so far. Now I have to wait for another 2 weeks for a scan to make sure everything is still good. I am pretty anxious still. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but I really want to past the danger zone if you know what I mean its really scary thinking that it may end after so long getting here.

wow my last results which I was 5w4d for my HCG it was 1445. Your is a lot higher than mine. but at 4 weeks mine was 108 so I am doing great as well.


----------



## kindmumma

Blondhopeful said:


> So I have been testing out the ovidrel booster shot. The top picture was taken the day after the booster which was Monday. The bottom was taken today at 10-11 dpi. What do you guys think?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620491&stc=1&d=1369580763

Looks good that u still have the overdril trigger hormone HCG showing up in ur urine test 10-11 dpi.

my hcg from the trigger ovidrel was out of my system by about day 7 because day 7 after iui it was showing as bfn on the urine home test

Good Luck!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## barbikins

Oh the tests look great. I see how it goes lighter & then darker. I hope it continues getting darker. Fingers crossed!! 

I'm doing alright. 6dpo & nothing much to report. I've not bothered to test out my trigger so I'm waiting a while longer before I start to test. 
Not much to report. I had some really large quantities of creamy white CM on Saturday. Not makin much of it though. Other than than, nada.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Well oddly enough this morning with fmu, I almost don't see a line. I guess it was the concentration of the urine. I am disappointed. :( was hoping the line would get darker but no luck. At least I am only 11-12dpiui so hopefully I can still get that BFP. Now I feel defeated and miserable lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Blondhopeful said:


> Well oddly enough this morning with fmu, I almost don't see a line. I guess it was the concentration of the urine. I am disappointed. :( was hoping the line would get darker but no luck. At least I am only 11-12dpiui so hopefully I can still get that BFP. Now I feel defeated and miserable lol

hunny i did not get mine until I was 17dpo


----------



## MandaC

Hello:winkwink:
Today is 9dpo and I was a little nauseous this morning felt like my breakfast was sitting in my chest:( I have an achy back like AF is coming kinda and I started to cry out of no where this morning while driving to work. lol What does everyone think. 
I still have a very very faint line on my tests but yesterday I don't think there was anything so I dunno if todays is actually a bfp. I am so nervous and don't want to get my hopes up and it still be my trigger in my system. Oh yea and my boobs are sore on the sides but that could also be my progesterone suppositories. 
What do you ladies thing?? I hate what this 2ww does to your head.


----------



## trying hard

I am hoping so much that this is it for you ladies. Barb I have been getting lots of CCM every day form about 6dpiui so maybe? As for testing out the trigger&#8230; It must be super hard but at leats your answers aren't too far away now. Sending soooooooo much :dust: Yay for being sick! best possible sickness ever! This would be a whole lot easier if your belly button turned blue or something so we could know for sure. Mother nature is cruel making preg signs the same as AF signs. I'm not sure what the progesterone will be making you feel manda but I know clomid gives me every symptom under the sun.

Good luck all.

It is such an ickey day here today it has been hailing and major lightning and thunder storms. GRRRRR


----------



## NurseJaime

13dpiui... Still bfn. Devastated, but I guess I can look forward to my consultation with a real fertility specialist Thursday. AF due in 2 days. Good luck & dust to the rest of you ladies in the 2ww.


----------



## BreanneB55

Hello everyone,
Would like to wish you all luck. I am new to the site and I am here to learn from others and receive a little support. Here's a little about me . We tried for one year before seeking help from an RE. Sorry I don't use many abbreviations. I don't really know the lingo.
Myself: 33
Husband: 31
Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work) normal
TTC: #1 for 15 months
Feb 2012: Clomid 50mg days 4-8 one IUI :bfn:
March 2012:Clomid days4-8 2


----------



## BreanneB55

Hello everyone,
Would like to wish you all luck. I am new to the site and I am here to learn from others and receive a little support. Here's a little about me . I've never been preg. We tried for one year before seeking help from an RE. Sorry I don't use many abbreviations. I don't really know the lingo.
Myself: 33
Husband: 31
Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work) normal
TTC: #1 for 15 months
Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI :bfn:
March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs :bfn:
April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI :bfn:
I had one mature follicle with each Clomid cycle, but never had any success. We started injectables this month.
May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), 5 large follies, HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs. Currently on my TWW (test on 6-4-13)
Would love to hear from others on their experiences.


----------



## Blondhopeful

So yesterday I barely saw a line on the test. Now looking at it I think I had line eye because I can barely make it out. Today I see more of a shadow. Not sure if its line eye either, but I see it more. I think I need to stop testing and wait for the blood test on Thursday. I hate being a POAS addict lol. Why can't it just be positive!!!!!! 
Symptoms today, cramping, creamy cm and gasssssssssy! That's it. If this is a BFN month, then these hormones have done a number on my body. I am so aggravated! How's everyone else??


----------



## barbikins

trying hard said:


> I am hoping so much that this is it for you ladies. Barb I have been getting lots of CCM every day form about 6dpiui so maybe? As for testing out the trigger It must be super hard but at leats your answers aren't too far away now. Sending soooooooo much :dust: Yay for being sick! best possible sickness ever! This would be a whole lot easier if your belly button turned blue or something so we could know for sure. Mother nature is cruel making preg signs the same as AF signs. I'm not sure what the progesterone will be making you feel manda but I know clomid gives me every symptom under the sun.
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> It is such an ickey day here today it has been hailing and major lightning and thunder storms. GRRRRR

Hiya! I've had this CCM before so I don't put much to it. I'm thinking its from Ovidrel. I've had it since about 4dpo & lots of it so I'm thinking its the HCG in my system.

I'm not testing it out just yet. Today I'm 7dpo & will get my tests either today or tomorrow & then I'll start testing out the trigger. See what happens.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- 2 questions, how did you get the status bar above your picture to say mommy of an angel because I want to do that. Secondly, when you had your ectopic pregnancy did they remove your tube? They had to remove mine because it was about to rupture so it was pretty bad...and Good luck hopefully you get your BFP!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins- 2 questions, how did you get the status bar above your picture to say mommy of an angel because I want to do that. Secondly, when you had your ectopic pregnancy did they remove your tube? They had to remove mine because it was about to rupture so it was pretty bad...and Good luck hopefully you get your BFP!

Amco~You can change that to a mommy of an angel by editing you about me. you write what you want it to say. I will take a screen shot for you okay?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-thank you so much!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

First go to user CP and then click on edit details
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/part1_zps70d3146a.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/part2_zps36fc14c9.jpg

then at the bottom click save


----------



## Pnutsprincess

In edit details their is a your family status in that little box you put mommy to an angel and then scroll down to save it.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-thank you so much!! I appreciate it!!

No problem! Sorry if the images are small but I think I explained it enough.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I got it!!!!! Thank yo so much!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-I got it!!!!! Thank yo so much!!!!

No problem, what are friends for. I am glad you are doing okay


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins- 2 questions, how did you get the status bar above your picture to say mommy of an angel because I want to do that. Secondly, when you had your ectopic pregnancy did they remove your tube? They had to remove mine because it was about to rupture so it was pretty bad...and Good luck hopefully you get your BFP!

Hey Hun, I see the first Q was answered :)

I didn't have an ectopic after all. It was a Chemical Pregnancy.
There was nothing that showed up on the ultrasound either.

How are you recovering from your surgery? When can you start trying again?

XO


----------



## barbikins

Blondhopeful said:


> So yesterday I barely saw a line on the test. Now looking at it I think I had line eye because I can barely make it out. Today I see more of a shadow. Not sure if its line eye either, but I see it more. I think I need to stop testing and wait for the blood test on Thursday. I hate being a POAS addict lol. Why can't it just be positive!!!!!!
> Symptoms today, cramping, creamy cm and gasssssssssy! That's it. If this is a BFN month, then these hormones have done a number on my body. I am so aggravated! How's everyone else??

HAHA I've had much a months with the same feelings & thoughts. Hang in there. It's not always a fun ride. I wish we could all just get our BFP & move the fak on with our lives :) XO


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I think once we all get our BFP, we need to make a new thread for it:) We have all come a long ways. It took me until my 27th Cycle to get pregnant. It can happen for all of you


----------



## barbikins

Yes lets stick together. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

You ladies have become like a family to me:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks Barbikins and Pnut! Yes, I think we all have become family too...especially because most of our friends do not understand what we are going through, you know? And I am resting okay, I want to start doing something lol like working out or something, I am going stir-crazy! But I went yesterday and my levels are 330 when I got my surgery it was over 6,000!!! So I am doing good healing and I go again Friday to talk about where we go from here! But thank you all for the kind wishes and I know we will all get our BFP asap!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Amco - Did they just cut out a section of your tube & tie it back together?
I wish you the best. I hope you get pregnant soon again. 

And yes our friends don't really get it. Even when they try to get it.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- They just took out the entire left Fallopian tube...so I still have my ovary which he said that my chances go from 52% with having two working tubes to 48% with just one tube...it would go down a lot more if they had to take out my ovary! But since my husband has the sperm issues we are still at 2% but I think we will for sure have to do IUI to get pregnant since ovulating will be different. My doc said he will go into a ton more detail Friday so I will let you know for sure then!


----------



## Amcolecchi

oh do you care I kinda stole your line? I like the mommy to angel lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins- They just took out the entire left Fallopian tube...so I still have my ovary which he said that my chances go from 52% with having two working tubes to 48% with just one tube...it would go down a lot more if they had to take out my ovary! But since my husband has the sperm issues we are still at 2% but I think we will for sure have to do IUI to get pregnant since ovulating will be different. My doc said he will go into a ton more detail Friday so I will let you know for sure then!

I wish both you ladies the best of luck:) Yes we are all like a family. It is very nice to have people that understand how much we want a baby and what we have to go through to get one.


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi ladies,

I'm 10dpiui today (testing on Saturday) and for the past two days I've been having AF like cramps. I've also been the tiniest bit nauseous for two days, like the food I've eaten is sitting up at the top of my stomach. (It's hard to explain). Today (and this might be TMI, sorry if it is) I had orange-ish diarrhea which I've never had before, so of course I googled it and as I was writing it into the google search engine, it was offering different options for me to pick and early pregnancy symptom popped up! I was so shocked as I've never heard of orange diarrhea being a pregnancy symptom during my 2 1/2 years of trying. Has anyone else!?

TS


----------



## MandaC

teamstanlick said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm 10dpiui today (testing on Saturday) and for the past two days I've been having AF like cramps. I've also been the tiniest bit nauseous for two days, like the food I've eaten is sitting up at the top of my stomach. (It's hard to explain). Today (and this might be TMI, sorry if it is) I had orange-ish diarrhea which I've never had before, so of course I googled it and as I was writing it into the google search engine, it was offering different options for me to pick and early pregnancy symptom popped up! I was so shocked as I've never heard of orange diarrhea being a pregnancy symptom during my 2 1/2 years of trying. Has anyone else!?
> 
> TS

I have!! Not necessarily orange but I had really bad poops as a early pregnancy sign and it lasted till about 8 weeks prego. 
Good Luck

AFM: I have had AF type cramp, food sitting in the same place as you and pooping more too! Sorry tmi:winkwink: my back is achy too and boobs r hurting a tiny bit more. 

How's everyone else??


----------



## barbikins

Amco - Good luck Hun. You seem so positive & it's great not to loose perspective and know you can still get pregnant. Let me know how your appointment goes with the doctor. 
W
When you did your IUI were you also on meds? I've forgotten. 


@ team -no never had that sort of symptom with pregnancy. I'm not so sure it would be a symptom of pregnancy. Nausea on the other hand yes. Test!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

barbikins said:


> Amco - Good luck Hun. You seem so positive & it's great not to loose perspective and know you can still get pregnant. Let me know how your appointment goes with the doctor.
> W
> When you did your IUI were you also on meds? I've forgotten.
> 
> 
> @ team -no never had that sort of symptom with pregnancy. I'm not so sure it would be a symptom of pregnancy. Nausea on the other hand yes. Test!!!


You'd be surprised how anti-testing I am. I am so sick of seeing NOT PREGNANT or no line that I really would just rather wait for AF to show up then see the visual of my inability to conceive over and over again. I think I'm like the only woman with fertility issues that doesn't have a POAS addiction!! I'll let you know Saturday!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies! Soo much has happen these past weeks. I'm soo very sorry Amco for what has happen to you. You're such strong person. God Bless you. You keep all these ladies positive in such a difficult time! Thank you for that. 
Sorry for all the BFN's or the witch!
AFM...I had my scan today. Three eggs (21,22, 13) I was told to trigger (IM) tonight at 9:30 pm and I'm scheduled for my 2nd IUI Thursday morning. So pray for me ladies! Like all you...I really want my BFP!!
My DH is injecting me...soo how that goes!! Scary!! lol...well good night ladies. :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Temp went up again today. 11dpiui... fingers are crossed!
TS


----------



## MandaC

Good morning everyone:)

Iam 11dpiui and still testing bfn. Iam really hoping Iam not out this month. 
I have a cute story, if anyone believes in psychics my husbands aunt kinda has feelings and visions of ppls surroundings and she emailed me last night and said she had my husband and i on her mind a Lot and that she felt a lot of smiles around us. I thought it was neat and hoping that meant our bfp!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good luck ladies!!! Hopefully we will see more BFP's!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone feeling? I am trying to stay busy today because tomorrow is my second ultrasound to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone feeling? I am trying to stay busy today because tomorrow is my second ultrasound to hear the heartbeat.

That is so exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear about it:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am going to ask if I can record it and then I will see if I can upload the video for you all. I want to record it because my hubby is in VA and he won't be back until I start my second trimester.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hope everyone is doing well. 14dpiui from first IUI today and I see a very faint line on the frer but it is lighter than yesterday. Might still be the ovidrel booster. I go in for beta tomorrow. I have had cramping since Monday, more intense yesterday and today but no AF yet. Keep checking because it feels like its coming. Temp went up a slightly today but nothing crazy. Feel out this month and I want to cry. Do you guys still think there is a chance? :/ I feel miserable and all I want to do is cry. I can't concentrate on work.


----------



## Holmie

Hey ladies!! Haven't posted in a while and I see so much has happened!! Congrats on all the bfps!! Good luck to all those waiting!!

My first iui didn't work out so I'm starting clomid today for our second!! Bring on the hot flashes!


----------



## barbikins

teamstanlick said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Amco - Good luck Hun. You seem so positive & it's great not to loose perspective and know you can still get pregnant. Let me know how your appointment goes with the doctor.
> W
> When you did your IUI were you also on meds? I've forgotten.
> 
> 
> @ team -no never had that sort of symptom with pregnancy. I'm not so sure it would be a symptom of pregnancy. Nausea on the other hand yes. Test!!!
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how anti-testing I am. I am so sick of seeing NOT PREGNANT or no line that I really would just rather wait for AF to show up then see the visual of my inability to conceive over and over again. I think I'm like the only woman with fertility issues that doesn't have a POAS addiction!! I'll let you know Saturday!Click to expand...

Well, if you've been at TTC for long enough I totally get it. I'm getting less & less crazy over testing. I'm more calm every month that goes by.
Good luck Saturday. Going for bloods? I've been testing my trigger out as of yesterday :)


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. 14dpiui from first IUI today and I see a very faint line on the frer but it is lighter than yesterday. Might still be the ovidrel booster. I go in for beta tomorrow. I have had cramping since Monday, more intense yesterday and today but no AF yet. Keep checking because it feels like its coming. Temp went up a slightly today but nothing crazy. Feel out this month and I want to cry. Do you guys still think there is a chance? :/ I feel miserable and all I want to do is cry. I can't concentrate on work.

I feel the same way. Todays is 11dpiui and my test is bfn. I got for blood work sat hopefully. As long as af doesn't come we are good!!!!

Feel better:(


----------



## barbikins

11dpiui is still early. Did you Ovulate on your day of IUI or after? Do you know?
Because depends on when you triggered, it will depend on when you Ovulated & your Ovulation date is where you should be counting ;) xoxo


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> 11dpiui is still early. Did you Ovulate on your day of IUI or after? Do you know?
> Because depends on when you triggered, it will depend on when you Ovulated & your Ovulation date is where you should be counting ;) xoxo

The nurse said count that day as ovulation day cause I took the trigger 37hrs prior. I should have ovulated the same day as IUI right? What do u think?


----------



## NurseJaime

So AF got me yesterday. A day early. Which tells me I probably ovulated the day before my IUI! :/ anyway. I cried all day, over it now. Real specialist tomorrow and I'm so looking forward to it. I already felt like the first one wouldn't work because I felt like I was supposed to run into the girl who referred me to the specialist. Sounds cheesy. But I believe everything happens for a reason. Even if I don't understand all this right now. Baby dust to you girls!


----------



## Lovepink81

NurseJaime said:


> So AF got me yesterday. A day early. Which tells me I probably ovulated the day before my IUI! :/ anyway. I cried all day, over it now. Real specialist tomorrow and I'm so looking forward to it. I already felt like the first one wouldn't work because I felt like I ran into the girl who referred me to the specialist. Sounds cheesy. But I believe everything happens for a reason. Even if I don't understand all this right now. Baby dust to you girls!

Sooo sorry nursejaime!! I know you feel. I was like that my first IUI last month. Only I didn't ovulate on Ovidrel. :growlmad:
I get my 2nd IUI tomorrow. This time they changed me to HCG IM. It's easy to lose hope easily. Don't give up. Good Luck!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hey Ladies! Sooo I triggered last night. My DH was not having it but finally found the gut to do it!! It was hilarious!! The site is kind of sore. Have anyone of you tried the IM HCG? I'm feeling super bloated and had lower back pain today, so weird. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate! I have my IUI scheduled tomorrow morning. My husband has to work soo won't be able to go with me. :( 
How is everyone else?


----------



## barbikins

Nurse I'm sorry to hear AF got you. Fingers crossed for next cycle. Are you going to do IUI again?

@Manda - when I trigger I have my IUI the same day & then the next. First IUI I ovulated the night I got Ovidrel. Second IUI was not until the day after & this month it was the day of trigger. Are you also having ultrasound each visit to see your follicle size and when you've ovulated?


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> Hey Ladies! Sooo I triggered last night. My DH was not having it but finally found the gut to do it!! It was hilarious!! The site is kind of sore. Have anyone of you tried the IM HCG? I'm feeling super bloated and had lower back pain today, so weird. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate! I have my IUI scheduled tomorrow morning. My husband has to work soo won't be able to go with me. :(
> How is everyone else?

I had bloating & cramps each time. The bloating lasted a couple days this month. 
I used Ovidrel.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
I am getting ready for my appointment which is at 8am MST. I am super excited!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Nurse I'm sorry to hear AF got you. Fingers crossed for next cycle. Are you going to do IUI again?
> 
> @Manda - when I trigger I have my IUI the same day & then the next. First IUI I ovulated the night I got Ovidrel. Second IUI was not until the day after & this month it was the day of trigger. Are you also having ultrasound each visit to see your follicle size and when you've ovulated?

I was having ultrasounds right up until the day the triggered. Once I triggered I didn't have another ultrasound. The nurse said it is timed so perfectly. I am so scared this didn't work. today is 12dpiui and I did a cheap test from the dollar store and it was bfn again. I am starting to lose hope.
How did you know when you actually ovulated??


----------



## barbikins

@Manda, because ultrasound & bloods are drawn on the day I trigger (also the first IUI) & also on the day after (second IUI) & they can tell based on my blood test if my Progesterone shoots up then I've ovulated & they estimate what day that was.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> @Manda, because ultrasound & bloods are drawn on the day I trigger (also the first IUI) & also on the day after (second IUI) & they can tell based on my blood test if my Progesterone shoots up then I've ovulated & they estimate what day that was.

I asked about getting my blood taken after my IUI and she said that I didn't need it and because I was to start progesterone on the Monday after (my iui was on sat) then it wouldn't be accurate. I guess I should have asked for blood work that day or on the sunday but she kept saying that there was no need and that it would be timed perfect and that my eggs were already 21 & 22mm. I guess if this doesn't work this month I will know what to ask for after my next one. As in more blood work after. lol:)
I am pretty tired today and I feel asleep at 10 last night and woke up my 2 year old screaming at 530 and realized I hadn't moved an inch since I fell asleep so I must have been very tired....crossing my fingers for you and me!!


----------



## barbikins

Every doctor will have a different protocol. My clinic triggers the day after they see at least about 18mm follicle & that Estrogen is high. And so by the time I trigger, my follicle is around 20mm mark. But because they do IUI back to back, I get bloods drawn & ultrasound the next morning. The one cycle I didn't Ovulate the day after which surprised me but they said they can see that egg would probably release the next day. 
If you get progesterone suppository right after your first IUI then they are right. But they can still see on ultrasound how big your follies are or if it's been released.


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Sooo I triggered last night. My DH was not having it but finally found the gut to do it!! It was hilarious!! The site is kind of sore. Have anyone of you tried the IM HCG? I'm feeling super bloated and had lower back pain today, so weird. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate! I have my IUI scheduled tomorrow morning. My husband has to work soo won't be able to go with me. :(
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I had bloating & cramps each time. The bloating lasted a couple days this month.
> I used Ovidrel.Click to expand...

Bloating sucks!! I'm not really having cramps. I used the hcg 10,000 units. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate!! Have my IUI in about an hour and a half. :wacko:


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Sooo I triggered last night. My DH was not having it but finally found the gut to do it!! It was hilarious!! The site is kind of sore. Have anyone of you tried the IM HCG? I'm feeling super bloated and had lower back pain today, so weird. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate! I have my IUI scheduled tomorrow morning. My husband has to work soo won't be able to go with me. :(
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I had bloating & cramps each time. The bloating lasted a couple days this month.
> I used Ovidrel.Click to expand...
> 
> Bloating sucks!! I'm not really having cramps. I used the hcg 10,000 units. Hopefully this one makes me ovulate!! Have my IUI in about an hour and a half. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah the bloating is not fun eh? I hope it wont last long.
Good luck at your IUI! YAY! Let me know how many swimmers you got :) Hope its LOTS!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone. Well I got my beta results and BFN :( 
I just cried for half and hour. This is awful. One failed IUI and on to the next cycle. My progesterone was down to 0.5 so I should get the wicked witch any day now. Oh well. Wish I hadn't ha all those symptoms.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/2ndultrasound_zps522094e2.jpg

Hey Ladies,
Heartbeat was 117, I am one happy mommy


----------



## NurseJaime

@lovepink I was really sore after my IM HCG. Don't remember feeling bloated though... 

@barb I don't know what we're doing yet. I'm on my way to see a fertility specialist 3 hours away from where I live. This whole time I've been working with my reg OB. Not a good experience. I'm on CD3. Hope it's not too late to start something this month with the specialist. I've been told he's not a clomid fan? He's pretty famous in CA though. I know of 4 girls who've gotten pregnant using him. One with triplets! Fx crossed I'm next!


----------



## Lovepink81

Pnutsprincess said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/2ndultrasound_zps522094e2.jpg
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> Heartbeat was 117, I am one happy mommy

How exciting Pnutsprincress!! Great news!!


----------



## NurseJaime

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi everyone. Well I got my beta results and BFN :(
> I just cried for half and hour. This is awful. One failed IUI and on to the next cycle. My progesterone was down to 0.5 so I should get the wicked witch any day now. Oh well. Wish I hadn't ha all those symptoms.

I'm sorry blond! I'm right there with you. I had crazy symptoms I've never had before trying IUI and was SO crushed when AF arrived! I hope next time goes better for us both!


----------



## Lovepink81

NurseJaime said:


> @lovepink I was really sore after my IM HCG. Don't remember feeling bloated though...
> 
> @barb I don't know what we're doing yet. I'm on my way to see a fertility specialist 3 hours away from where I live. This whole time I've been working with my reg OB. Not a good experience. I'm on CD3. Hope it's not too late to start something this month with the specialist. I've been told he's not a clomid fan? He's pretty famous in CA though. I know of 4 girls who've gotten pregnant using him. One with triplets! Fx crossed I'm next!

Good Luck Nursejaime!!


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/2ndultrasound_zps522094e2.jpg
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> Heartbeat was 117, I am one happy mommy

SOOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Sooo...I'm officially in the TWW!! Great!! Let the stress begin!!! lol..I just back from my 2nd IUI feeling ok. A little discomfort during, but noting major. My husbands sperm BEFORE wash was 64 million with 20% motility nooo bueno. AFTER wash 30 million with 93% motility that was pretty good. This time around I will be testing out the trigger :)


----------



## trying hard

I will reply properly when I have time but I am just so so so sorry for the BFN guys. Clomid is a cruel b***h when it comes to giving you symptoms. Sending loads of love your way!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
Sorry you all are getting BFNs. I hope you get your BFP soon. If I got mine, I know you will get yours!


----------



## NurseJaime

Well I really like my new dr! However it's going to take me time to save the nearly 1300$ for an IUI with them. So we're looking at July! This month will be natural and just blood work and getting everything organized. Hub did a sperm analysis While we were there so we'll know more in a few days.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

NurseJaime said:


> Well I really like my new dr! However it's going to take me time to save the nearly 1300$ for an IUI with them. So we're looking at July! This month will be natural and just blood work and getting everything organized. Hub did a sperm analysis While we were there so we'll know more in a few days.


Focus on how you are going to budget that money and go at it naturally don't think about getting pregnant. I did this and now I am pregnant. I said to my DH this month we try naturally and I will figure out how to budget another IUI. Well I pinned point ovulation but I noticed my ovulation because I had that egg white cm. So we went at it a lot because he was leaving for VA for 2 months.


----------



## NurseJaime

Pnutsprincess said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Well I really like my new dr! However it's going to take me time to save the nearly 1300$ for an IUI with them. So we're looking at July! This month will be natural and just blood work and getting everything organized. Hub did a sperm analysis While we were there so we'll know more in a few days.
> 
> 
> Focus on how you are going to budget that money and go at it naturally don't think about getting pregnant. I did this and now I am pregnant. I said to my DH this month we try naturally and I will figure out how to budget another IUI. Well I pinned point ovulation but I noticed my ovulation because I had that egg white cm. So we went at it a lot because he was leaving for VA for 2 months.Click to expand...

That would be amazing! It's worth a try! I'm going to be working a ton of Overtime so hopefully I don't have time to stress about it!


----------



## barbikins

does anyone else seem to take for ever to metabolize Ovidrel?
Maybe this is why I haven't lost any weight LOL.
Seriously though. I'm 10dpo & it seems like the Ovidrel is sitting there, stagnant for the last 3 days in status quo. I just wanna know: Am I pregnant?! GAH!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> does anyone else seem to take for ever to metabolize Ovidrel?
> Maybe this is why I haven't lost any weight LOL.
> Seriously though. I'm 10dpo & it seems like the Ovidrel is sitting there, stagnant for the last 3 days in status quo. I just wanna know: Am I pregnant?! GAH!

Mine took till 10dpo which would be almost 13 days past trigger. Maybe ur actually pregnant!!

AFM- today is 13dpo and still getting bfn:( I go for blood work tmrw and iam praying the tests are wrong?

Who was saying again it took them till 16dpo to Beth their positive? I have forgotten.


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> does anyone else seem to take for ever to metabolize Ovidrel?
> Maybe this is why I haven't lost any weight LOL.
> Seriously though. I'm 10dpo & it seems like the Ovidrel is sitting there, stagnant for the last 3 days in status quo. I just wanna know: Am I pregnant?! GAH!

Mine was in my system for 10 days at least. It all depends on your body. Hopefully you get your BFP :)

As for me, wicked witch has showed today. Onto cycle #2. Bring in BFP this month!

How is everyone else??


----------



## barbikins

OK that makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that takes longer than 6 days! I may be pregnant, who knows. I'll only know once I see them lines getting DARKER!

FX for you Manda. You will know better through blood test. Usually you would know by today but you never really know. Takes a few days to enter the urine. Good luck :) keep us posted. FX


----------



## barbikins

@Blond, I'm so sorry AF showed! That horrible bitch!!! GRRRR
Are you doing IUI next cycle?


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> does anyone else seem to take for ever to metabolize Ovidrel?
> Maybe this is why I haven't lost any weight LOL.
> Seriously though. I'm 10dpo & it seems like the Ovidrel is sitting there, stagnant for the last 3 days in status quo. I just wanna know: Am I pregnant?! GAH!

You might be!! When do you check? With the Ovidrel it last six days in my system!! Good Luch Barbikins!!


----------



## barbikins

I metabolize a lot slower Lovepink. Last cycle was to about 9dpo/10dpo...Feb was around 12/13dpo. Wow eh? LOL
I test on Wednesday at the clinic.

I've been feeling queasy on/off today & yesterday.
I dunno. BAH I hate this. Wish I had a test today at work I could just see if line has gotten darker. I know what I'm doing when I get home. HAHAHA


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> does anyone else seem to take for ever to metabolize Ovidrel?
> Maybe this is why I haven't lost any weight LOL.
> Seriously though. I'm 10dpo & it seems like the Ovidrel is sitting there, stagnant for the last 3 days in status quo. I just wanna know: Am I pregnant?! GAH!

I was still testing positive at 13 dpo with the noverall shot.


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> @Blond, I'm so sorry AF showed! That horrible bitch!!! GRRRR
> Are you doing IUI next cycle?

Going in for bloodwork and ultrasound on Sunday. Will probably start clomid 150 Sunday night. And yes IUI #2. 

Talked to the nurse today, looks like I get the witch 15-16 days after ovulation. Not too bad, now I know what to expect next cycle.

Gonna stay positive this second cycle! :) and I will not be testing out the ovidrel. Whatever will be will be. (We'll see if I will be able to deny myself my POAS addiction) lol


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> I metabolize a lot slower Lovepink. Last cycle was to about 9dpo/10dpo...Feb was around 12/13dpo. Wow eh? LOL
> I test on Wednesday at the clinic.
> 
> I've been feeling queasy on/off today & yesterday.
> I dunno. BAH I hate this. Wish I had a test today at work I could just see if line has gotten darker. I know what I'm doing when I get home. HAHAHA


Wow is right!! I say you are!! :happydance: :winkwink: Keep me posted!


----------



## teamstanlick

14dpiui today, HUGE jump in temperature (from 36.51 up to 36.93) must have been a fluke because then negative HPT. Going for bloods this morning because my clinic requires it but the test confirmed not pregnant...so disappointing...

TS


----------



## barbikins

Tweaked....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

Untweaked. Same info as above. What's your opinion on the test saying the same? Lighter? Darker? Thanks! Sincerely, going batty :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Untweaked. Same info as above. What's your opinion on the test saying the same? Lighter? Darker? Thanks! Sincerely, going batty :)

I don't want to sound rude but don't get your hopes up over the lines with the trigger shot. I tested from 1dpiui until 13dpiui and every single one of my lines were dark and the same color like yours. They seemed to get slightly lighter and the back to the normal color and I finally got my hopes up just to take a first response the morning of 13 dpiui even with a cheapie which was positive the first response was negative. I started my period right on time 15dpiui. Ill never test out the trigger again or look so much into lines. Such a huge let down.


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Untweaked. Same info as above. What's your opinion on the test saying the same? Lighter? Darker? Thanks! Sincerely, going batty :)

It's hard to tell on my phone any slight variations but the bottom is definitely lighter than the top.


----------



## MandaC

Iam out!! Blood test says not pregnant. Iam heart broken I really thought it was going to be ok. On to IUI #2. 

Good Luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## NurseJaime

Sorry manda! :(


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Iam out!! Blood test says not pregnant. Iam heart broken I really thought it was going to be ok. On to IUI #2.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else still waiting.

Sorry hun.


----------



## Blondhopeful

MandaC said:


> Iam out!! Blood test says not pregnant. Iam heart broken I really thought it was going to be ok. On to IUI #2.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else still waiting.

Sorry hun. I know how you are feeling. I cried hard Thursday. But we'll go through round 2 together. I just started the witch yesterday, we'll be testing again around the same time. Hang in there. We'll get our BFPs soon enough.


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Tweaked....

With this tweaked one, the last test looks darker. But I am not sure. I have terrible line eye lol. I'm just hoping you get your BFP. Stay positive.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry to those of you that got a BFN. Your time will happen soon.


----------



## barbikins

So sorry Manda. My first IUI was a painful blow when it didnt happen. And it was I've a week before I really got over it. 
Keep strong. FX


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone. It really does mean a lot. My husband and I are pretty upset but will start #2 as soon as AF arrives. I was on progesterone so I gotta wait for my levels to come back down. Boooo!!!


----------



## barbikins

12dpo & my test is lighter than any day before :(


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> 12dpo & my test is lighter than any day before :(

Don't lose hope, u still have a chance. You could maybe just have a very light positive.


----------



## barbikins

I know there is still a chance but my guts been saying I'm not pregnant. Both times I've been pregnant I knew by now.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MandaC said:


> Thank you everyone. It really does mean a lot. My husband and I are pretty upset but will start #2 as soon as AF arrives. I was on progesterone so I gotta wait for my levels to come back down. Boooo!!!

This is just my $.02 and I'm by no means an expert here but I felt that I should share my experience. I am 37 my AMH was .47 and my husband had high count and motility but 4% morphology. We hadn't used contraception for 2 years and nothing. We tried for months with temping, OPK, preseed and every other trick in the book. I started acupuncture in earnest at Yinova in NYC on the recommendation of my BFF in Dec. I went to one RE and she said I would not get prego on my own with my AMH and dh's morphology. She tried to push me to IVF immediately. She said IUI would not likely work either. It felt like a business of pushing me towards the most expensive treatment while also trying to keep their success rates high by using the method that would give us a 40% chance. We decided to go for a second opinion at Cornell to a personal and professional friend of my Uncle. He was less harsh and the message was similar but not as urgent. I asked if I should try IUI first and he said if I wanted to but said that to give us the best chances with that method he suggested injectibles Gonal F to be exact. I figured it would get me used to injecting and monitoring. 

I was on 11 days of 75 units of Gonal F, I had 3 follies 22, 21 and I think 18 after I triggered with Ovidrel which I like to call Liquid Exhaustion. We only did IUI once and even though I was doing weekly acupuncture and my AMH doubled from Dec to March I was not hopeful. I attribute our success to acupuncture and Gonal F. It gave us a fighting chance and I'm thankful we skipped Clomid because I had no real side effects except for some bloating and fatigue. 

The reason I share this is maybe a change in protocol will help you ladies. I am not one to have an easy way with anything. Luck is not a thing I experience much in my life. I truly believe acupuncture helped me. The women at Yinova specialize in fertility and treated me specifically for the day of my cycle. Not only did my AMH double but during the scan my Dr said he saw more follicles that the AMH suggested. 

This is an journey fraught with emotion, disappointment, anxiety and hope. I hope you take this as just some info of what worked for me. I'm still in disbelief because nothing comes easy to me. I wish you all the success you deserve. It will happen, have faith.


----------



## barbikins

Got a nasty surprise. I started spotting. Gah!!!!
I had a few sharp pangs while I just went for a run. Came home & bam...spotting has started :( :(


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> Got a nasty surprise. I started spotting. Gah!!!!
> I had a few sharp pangs while I just went for a run. Came home & bam...spotting has started :( :(

Sorry barb! :(


----------



## barbikins

Thanks. This sucks hard.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Can it be implantation?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So sorry barb... :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hi pnut, I'm 12dpo. While possible, probably not likely. 
I haven't had spotting or cramps since but I don't think I fall in that small percentile. 
I hope it doesn't take us to our next RE appointment in August. 

Thanks Breakingdawn. How are you doing??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry Barbikins!!! Just think soon you can be ready for your next appt. That always made me feel better!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all feeling? I am very nausea today. woohoo for being 7 weeks


----------



## Lovepink81

Good morning. Hope everyone is well. Today is 6DPT / 4DPIUI!
I've been POAS. Today looks lighter than the past days. Hoping it gets darker. My lower ab feels heavy. I feel bloated. Every now and then I feel Sharp pains. My lower back has mild pain. Oh and I've has mild headache...but they're kind of weird. Idk how to explain it. They come and go. Soo that's me soo far.


----------



## barbikins

Amoc, thank you hun. Yes I always think like this. Onto the next cycle - next round of blood tests & being poked with an ultrasound wand. LOL
But I'm tired of this all. I just hope it happens this summer.How are you feeling & recovering? Are you going to your appointment soon w/ your RE or did you already?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all feeling? I am very nausea today. woohoo for being 7 weeks

Ooo sorry hun. Mine started in earnest in week 9 and it's been rough. I think being in the sun too long yesterday and not drinking enough water exacerbated it. Have you tried Preggy Pop Drops? The are sour and make you create more saliva which helps the nausea. Feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hi pnut, I'm 12dpo. While possible, probably not likely.
> I haven't had spotting or cramps since but I don't think I fall in that small percentile.
> I hope it doesn't take us to our next RE appointment in August.
> 
> Thanks Breakingdawn. How are you doing??

I'm doing well....currently on an Unmedicated cycle as a holiday coincided with AF following IUI#2. Because of the timing of AF I was going to miss cd3-cd6 so we decided to not rush to the clinic early morning in an already busy pre holiday week...and take this cycle off..NTNP. I've rather enjoyed the break from appts, meds and scans.....still going to acupunture but that's relaxing and only once a week.

dH and I had talked about taking a break from meds and appts IF IUI #3 failed....but it just worked out for us right now.

But as you know.....still hoping in the back of my mind for a natural bfp miracle :)

If not....on to IUI round 3....I'm at approx 7dpo right now.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls.. Busy day today at work so no time to write. Finishing off day 4 of my cycle today. Started clomid 150mg yesterday. Went for my ultrasound and bloodwork yesterday and everything looks good. Odd thing though on day 3 I already had one follicle on my left ovary measuring 13mm. Doc said not to worry about, might be a dominant follicle and my estrogen didn't rise yet so I am safe to take the clomid. Weird though, right? How big is that sucker going to get? Any insights?


----------



## trying hard

Thats bizzar Blond! Never heard of that before!

So sorry Barb. I still have my fingers crossed just in case.

Hope you are all doing well. We need another burst of BFP in this group. Goodness knows you all deserve it.

I'm still really paranoid about miscarriage. I Have a scan next week so that will make me feel a bit better. I wish I would just get full blown morning sickness to make me feel more reassured but all I can cling to are my HUGE bOObies.

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## teamstanlick

16 dpiui today, blood tests from Saturday finally came back today. Not pregnant, which I'd pretty much figured out except that you're supposed to keep taking progesterone until you get your period which should have been Saturday except that it's stopping me from getting my period and it took two days for the test results to come back. EFF!

I HATE taking progesterone. It screws everything up! Now I am WAY off cycle and AF still hasn't shown up. This sucks!


----------



## MandaC

AF showed her face this morning!! If all goes well I should be testing June 25. :) here's to IUI #2 :)


----------



## Flintstones12

teamstanlick said:


> 16 dpiui today, blood tests from Saturday finally came back today. Not pregnant, which I'd pretty much figured out except that you're supposed to keep taking progesterone until you get your period which should have been Saturday except that it's stopping me from getting my period and it took two days for the test results to come back. EFF!
> 
> I HATE taking progesterone. It screws everything up! Now I am WAY off cycle and AF still hasn't shown up. This sucks!

teamstanlick that's infuriating. Only adds insult to injury. I'm sorry. :( Is that normal for your test results to take so long? You would think they could speed it up for you, at least for the pregnancy testing!


----------



## Lovepink81

Apparently I don't metabolize HCG in six days! I POAS this morning and there is still a really faint line. Today is 7DPT 5DPIUI. Now lets hope this faint line gets darker!!!


----------



## MandaC

teamstanlick said:


> 16 dpiui today, blood tests from Saturday finally came back today. Not pregnant, which I'd pretty much figured out except that you're supposed to keep taking progesterone until you get your period which should have been Saturday except that it's stopping me from getting my period and it took two days for the test results to come back. EFF!
> 
> I HATE taking progesterone. It screws everything up! Now I am WAY off cycle and AF still hasn't shown up. This sucks!

I was also on progesterone and once I got my bfn on sat I stopped taking it and I just got my period this morning so that was just 2.5 days later. Did you stop taking it??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

In the past cycles when I stop taking progesterone it takes a full 2 days of no period and then period on the third day.

So last pill Sunday...AF on Wednesday.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry for those of you that got AF


----------



## Lovepink81

8DPT/ 6DPIUI faint line still there. I compared to yesterday's, I'm going to say it's a little darker but still faint line.. :wacko:


----------



## teamstanlick

Flintstones12 said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> 16 dpiui today, blood tests from Saturday finally came back today. Not pregnant, which I'd pretty much figured out except that you're supposed to keep taking progesterone until you get your period which should have been Saturday except that it's stopping me from getting my period and it took two days for the test results to come back. EFF!
> 
> I HATE taking progesterone. It screws everything up! Now I am WAY off cycle and AF still hasn't shown up. This sucks!
> 
> teamstanlick that's infuriating. Only adds insult to injury. I'm sorry. :( Is that normal for your test results to take so long? You would think they could speed it up for you, at least for the pregnancy testing!Click to expand...

No, it shouldn't normally take that long, but my Fertility Clinic is an hour away from my city and I didn't want to drive it after having already taken a negative HPT at home, so I had blood taken in town and then they faxed it to my clinic which is why it took two days. Bah!


----------



## barbikins

@team, did AF finally show up? I'm sorry to hear that progesterone delays your period THIS much. So annyoying. After a failed IUI I just want to get on with the damn show!

I got my results back & its bfn :( I am waiting still for AF to show. Due today. But still only spotting. And I'll be trying Clomid for the first time this cycle. FX


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> @team, did AF finally show up? I'm sorry to hear that progesterone delays your period THIS much. So annyoying. After a failed IUI I just want to get on with the damn show!
> 
> I got my results back & its bfn :( I am waiting still for AF to show. Due today. But still only spotting. And I'll be trying Clomid for the first time this cycle. FX


:hugs:

Sorry hun.

Hope clomid is the key for you!


----------



## Lovepink81

:flower: Sorry Barbikins!! Good Luck! FX for you!!



barbikins said:


> @team, did AF finally show up? I'm sorry to hear that progesterone delays your period THIS much. So annyoying. After a failed IUI I just want to get on with the damn show!
> 
> I got my results back & its bfn :( I am waiting still for AF to show. Due today. But still only spotting. And I'll be trying Clomid for the first time this cycle. FX


----------



## barbikins

thanks for the wises ladies!!!!
I hope clomid helps me.
You ladies who've been on clomid, what side effects can I look for?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> thanks for the wises ladies!!!!
> I hope clomid helps me.
> You ladies who've been on clomid, what side effects can I look for?

I took it at 8pm or after...to minimize side effects as you sleep through them. However, the first cycle I took it at 6pm so I felt headaches and hotflashes.

Also for me, clomid thinned my lining...which is an unfortunate side effect. You won't know this unless you are being monitored/ultrasounds. I then switched to femera.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> thanks for the wises ladies!!!!
> I hope clomid helps me.
> You ladies who've been on clomid, what side effects can I look for?

I had horrible hot flashes! From the day I took it until 2 weeks after!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> thanks for the wises ladies!!!!
> I hope clomid helps me.
> You ladies who've been on clomid, what side effects can I look for?

Have u looked into using Letrozole (fermera)?? It has so many less side effects and its fully out of your system before u ovulate.


----------



## teamstanlick

barbikins said:


> @team, did AF finally show up? I'm sorry to hear that progesterone delays your period THIS much. So annyoying. After a failed IUI I just want to get on with the damn show!
> 
> I got my results back & its bfn :( I am waiting still for AF to show. Due today. But still only spotting. And I'll be trying Clomid for the first time this cycle. FX

Yes, AF finally showed up. It usually takes two days after stopping progesterone for it to show...Have day 10 b/w & u/s on June 13 for second round of IUI.

As for Clomid, I had no side effects at all. And I started round two today so I'll let you know!

TS


----------



## Amcolecchi

I took my clomid with dinner to minimize the side effects but for me mostly just headaches and fatigue!


----------



## Holmie

I had the same symptoms everyone else is saying. Insane hot flashes and morning headaches. But it's all worth it if it works!!

It also thins my lining so I have to take estradiol vaginally each cycle.

Had my cd11 ultrasound today. One 12mm folli. So annoying to always only get one folli!!


----------



## MandaC

I had my CD3 ultrasound today and started my letrozole. I have also been taking my steroid that seemed to help last cycle again since CD1. Lets cross our fingers that my eggs grow and great as last time:) I am back on Monday for CD7 ultrasound.

How is everyone else feeling this morning it is very rainy here.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am doing all I can to help with being nausea. I honestly cannot wait for this to pass through. I have not thrown up at all thank goodness, but I have been nausea everyday lately.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone has been doing well! Of course I couldn't stay away too long without checking back in on everyone; sorry for some of the BFN's on here.

Barbikins- Good luck with the clomid!! Oddly enough I never had any side effects on clomid, only femara (Which is kind of backwards)!

Well ladies, the oddest thing happened. After finally not being on any drugs/hormones after 6 consecutive cycles.... I get a positive OPK on CD 13!! The earliest I have ever O'd on clomid OR my own! I was so shocked however go figure the DH is away traveling for work this week!! Like, seriously?!

Anyway, I had one consult for IVF and the other (with another clinic) is on Monday afternoon. Thankfully it is looking like one round of IVF will almost completely be covered by insurance.... 

I'll be checking back on here. FX for all of my favorite ladies!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Yuck!! I heard lemons help with the sickness!!

Elle-that is awesome!!! Yayy, that is great news! I have a friend currently going through IVF..she has told me all that is involved! I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am doing all I can to help with being nausea. I honestly cannot wait for this to pass through. I have not thrown up at all thank goodness, but I have been nausea everyday lately.

Sour candies help as they make to create more saliva and it settles your stomach. I use Preggie Pop Drops from Destination Maternity and Buy Buy Baby have them too. I also travel with tums, Saltines and live on gingerale. It gets better I promise. Also wear loose clothing around your waist, pressure make it worse. Good luck hun and hope you feel better. If its any consolation the nausea is a great sign!


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well! Of course I couldn't stay away too long without checking back in on everyone; sorry for some of the BFN's on here.
> 
> Barbikins- Good luck with the clomid!! Oddly enough I never had any side effects on clomid, only femara (Which is kind of backwards)!
> 
> Well ladies, the oddest thing happened. After finally not being on any drugs/hormones after 6 consecutive cycles.... I get a positive OPK on CD 13!! The earliest I have ever O'd on clomid OR my own! I was so shocked however go figure the DH is away traveling for work this week!! Like, seriously?!
> 
> Anyway, I had one consult for IVF and the other (with another clinic) is on Monday afternoon. Thankfully it is looking like one round of IVF will almost completely be covered by insurance....
> 
> I'll be checking back on here. FX for all of my favorite ladies!

Thanks hun! And I hope I don't have side effects either :) 

Does that mean you can do IVF earlier b/c its covered?! That's awesome that your insurance covers a round of it.

I have a question about IVF. So is it like $10K per month cost? Or if you freeze say 6 embryo & transfer only 1 per month, you pay less per cycle b/c you did that part of the process once?

i'm really curious about cost & how it works. I have this idea its like around 10K each cycle???


----------



## Lovepink81

What are your thoughts on this?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2660.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kindmumma

Lovepink81 said:


> What are your thoughts on this?


What I see from the pic is the lines start of dark (from the trigger) and then get lighter and then start up again, new lot of HCG produced by your pregnancy hormones !!!!! ???? :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## kindmumma

barbikins said:


> thanks for the wises ladies!!!!
> I hope clomid helps me.
> You ladies who've been on clomid, what side effects can I look for?

Hello and Goodluck!

Clomid gave me some 'hot flushes' but they were no problem. 

My lining did thin so i took supplaments to try to thicken it.

it seemed to thicken, with it going from 5.8mm to 8mm but my last scan was only 5mm!! so i dont know...

i took one x baby asprin, red clove tea, raspberry leaf tea

Sticky Baby Blessings :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Lovepink81

I don't want to get my hopes up...but could it be? It can still be the trigger shot in system right?




kindmumma said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts onn this?
> 
> 
> What I see from the pic is the lines start of dark (from the trigger) and then get lighter and then start up again, new lot of HCG produced by your pregnancy hormones !!!!! ???? :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...


----------



## kindmumma

Yes for sure it could be! 

My last IUI cycle was BFN. By day 7 or 8, the HCG trigger was completley out of me, it wasn't showing up on my preg tests at all. I had no second line on day 8-10.

Not long now until you find out for sure, hold tight and baby blessings to you xoxoxo


----------



## trying hard

Barb I'm not sure about where you are but here you pay for the IVF and get how ever many embryos and the transfers how ever many that is is included in the price. The stimulating drugs the retrieval and the fertilisation are the expensive bits. Putting them back in is the easy bit :)

Good luck lovepink 

Yay Elle for a good natural O just a pity about hubby not being there :(

Hope every one is doing well

Pnut. being sick is so good. Imaging how much you would be worrying if you weren't :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank so much kindmumma!! I'm going to stay positive and hold on tight until next week. 



kindmumma said:


> Yes for sure it could be!
> 
> My last IUI cycle was BFN. By day 7 or 8, the HCG trigger was completley out of me, it wasn't showing up on my preg tests at all. I had no second line on day 8-10.
> 
> Not long now until you find out for sure, hold tight and baby blessings to you xoxoxo


----------



## ElleT613

barbikins said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well! Of course I couldn't stay away too long without checking back in on everyone; sorry for some of the BFN's on here.
> 
> Barbikins- Good luck with the clomid!! Oddly enough I never had any side effects on clomid, only femara (Which is kind of backwards)!
> 
> Well ladies, the oddest thing happened. After finally not being on any drugs/hormones after 6 consecutive cycles.... I get a positive OPK on CD 13!! The earliest I have ever O'd on clomid OR my own! I was so shocked however go figure the DH is away traveling for work this week!! Like, seriously?!
> 
> Anyway, I had one consult for IVF and the other (with another clinic) is on Monday afternoon. Thankfully it is looking like one round of IVF will almost completely be covered by insurance....
> 
> I'll be checking back on here. FX for all of my favorite ladies!
> 
> Thanks hun! And I hope I don't have side effects either :)
> 
> Does that mean you can do IVF earlier b/c its covered?! That's awesome that your insurance covers a round of it.
> 
> I have a question about IVF. So is it like $10K per month cost? Or if you freeze say 6 embryo & transfer only 1 per month, you pay less per cycle b/c you did that part of the process once?
> 
> i'm really curious about cost & how it works. I have this idea its like around 10K each cycle???Click to expand...


Hi Barb:)

Well, prices really do vary state to state, clinic to clinic, country to country. The clinic where I did my IUI's will do a total IVF cycle (including all of the meds which our expensive, lab fees, retrieval, transfer) for about $9-10K. This is one of the more reasonable clinics. We would have taken out a loan I assume if our insurance didn't cover it. There are medical loans that have very low interest rates here. The meds alone are about $4k. Retrieval & Transfer about $5,500, and then of course some lab fees tacked on. I did ask how much it would be for just a transfer (like to put frozen embryos back in if the first round doesn't work or for future babies) and it's only about $1,500! Hope that gives you some idea!


----------



## NurseJaime

Hey all! I've been off here for awhile. Just been too devastated. After our consult with the specialist, we got results back on DH sperm 5 days later. His counts were low. Really really low. So we abstained for 4 days instead of 2 for the analysis and went to bank sperm for our IUI in July, accepting that we would probably need to do this several times to have enough. But then the dr reviewed his analysis. 1.4 million with 28% motility. Too low for IUI, even with banking. The bank we did do was 8 million with similar motility. So dr hasn't made a final decision. But he thinks IUI would be a waste of time and money. Not having 13 thousand dollars for IVF.... I don't know where that leaves us.


----------



## trying hard

Jamie we got pregnant with IUI and only 7 million ???


----------



## xurfingers

Nursejaime, Go with your heart on this one. I agree with trying hard that you have enough for IUI. IVF is not a guarantee by any means! We just went through it. I've had 3 children naturally then had my tubes tied in 2001. In 2011 I had them reversed - my only issue. We had a perfect ivf cycle and 2 perfect embryos which lead to a bfn and 11, 240.00 financed which we will be paying on the next 58 months. It is truly a bitter feeling so don't put all of your eggs in one basket, hun. Wishing you the best!


----------



## NurseJaime

Drs office is going to thaw what my husband banked and see how many survive... I guess with only about 3.7 left that are moving before being frozen, how many can survive the thaw is crucial. I don't see why we can't just bank 5 or 6 times!


----------



## xurfingers

NurseJaime said:


> Drs office is going to thaw what my husband banked and see how many survive... I guess with only about 3.7 left that are moving before being frozen, how many can survive the thaw is crucial. I don't see why we can't just bank 5 or 6 times!

They haven't given you an explanation as to why? Hmmm, I really don't know either. Do you think it may have something to do with cost?


----------



## NurseJaime

Since I'm paying 125$ for each banking... (Including the one they are thawing just to see what it does!) . I'd say not. I'm just so frustrated! My hubs made an apt with his urologist to see of they can give him any meds to help his count! IVF can't be the next step! :/


----------



## xurfingers

NurseJaime said:


> Since I'm paying 125$ for each banking... (Including the one they are thawing just to see what it does!) . I'd say not. I'm just so frustrated! My hubs made an apt with his urologist to see of they can give him any meds to help his count! IVF can't be the next step! :/

There are supplements that help with sperm production but men are just like women when it comes down to it... It takes 3 months to influence quality of eggs /sperm. You may already know that. I know that you are frustrated and I know that it seems like time just keeps passing you by... :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Such a busy weekend!! Iam off to the doctors tmrw as it is CD7. I start Puregon and finish my fermera. Iam excited to see how many follies I have:)

How is everyone?


----------



## Lovepink81

Very disappointed!! I just check my blood progesterone and it my levels were <0.1. Its soo disappointing that the trigger shot isn't making me ovulate. Now I have no clue what's going to happen. Has anyone gone through this? Or know someone who did? What's the process?


----------



## ElleT613

Lovepink81 said:


> Very disappointed!! I just check my blood progesterone and it my levels were <0.1. Its soo disappointing that the trigger shot isn't making me ovulate. Now I have no clue what's going to happen. Has anyone gone through this? Or know someone who did? What's the process?

Hi Love!

I am certainly sorry to hear that:/

Just a few questions that popped into my head...

How big were your follies before you triggered? Were they the 'viable size'? How many days past trigger did you have your blood taken?

Perhaps they are going to have to have you do IUI with injections instead of femera? Do you have PCOS? 

I know that has got to be SO annoying. All of that work and no ovulation.. it's like what the heck!?


----------



## MandaC

I am so excited!! I am really trying not to look to much into all this because every time before I have been heart broken. I was at the doctors this morning for my CD7 scan and I have a few follies at 9cm already!! I have never had that before and this cycle with my new line up meds is working great so far:) iam hoping my IUI happens this wknd. Last month it was CD25 with 2 follies but ended in a bfn so I hoping that with everything right on track regarding days and hormones as well that it will end in a bfp!! Very hopeful :)

How is everyone else??


----------



## Lovepink81

ElleT613 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Very disappointed!! I just check my blood progesterone and it my levels were <0.1. Its soo disappointing that the trigger shot isn't making me ovulate. Now I have no clue what's going to happen. Has anyone gone through this? Or know someone who did? What's the process?
> 
> Hi Love!
> 
> I am certainly sorry to hear that:/
> 
> Just a few questions that popped into my head...
> 
> How big were your follies before you triggered? Were they the 'viable size'? How many days past trigger did you have your blood taken?
> 
> Perhaps they are going to have to have you do IUI with injections instead of femera? Do you have PCOS?
> 
> I know that has got to be SO annoying. All of that work and no ovulation.. it's like what the heck!?Click to expand...

Hi Elle. 
The day of my ultrasound, I was told I had a 13, 16, and 21mm. That night I was told to do the HCG 10,000 units trigger shot (5/28). I had my IUI two days later (5/30). I was then told to do a blood progesterone on (6/6). When you say injections instead of femara what exactly are they? And yes I have PCOS. I thought I was prepared for a negative, but I guess not. I went to bed crying.


----------



## barbikins

Manda, great news!!! So did you switch to new meds?

I'm on Day3 of Clomid & I feel great. No side effects. I'll be going in on Saturday for CD10 & see how things are going :)


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well! Of course I couldn't stay away too long without checking back in on everyone; sorry for some of the BFN's on here.
> 
> Barbikins- Good luck with the clomid!! Oddly enough I never had any side effects on clomid, only femara (Which is kind of backwards)!
> 
> Well ladies, the oddest thing happened. After finally not being on any drugs/hormones after 6 consecutive cycles.... I get a positive OPK on CD 13!! The earliest I have ever O'd on clomid OR my own! I was so shocked however go figure the DH is away traveling for work this week!! Like, seriously?!
> 
> Anyway, I had one consult for IVF and the other (with another clinic) is on Monday afternoon. Thankfully it is looking like one round of IVF will almost completely be covered by insurance....
> 
> I'll be checking back on here. FX for all of my favorite ladies!
> 
> Thanks hun! And I hope I don't have side effects either :)
> 
> Does that mean you can do IVF earlier b/c its covered?! That's awesome that your insurance covers a round of it.
> 
> I have a question about IVF. So is it like $10K per month cost? Or if you freeze say 6 embryo & transfer only 1 per month, you pay less per cycle b/c you did that part of the process once?
> 
> i'm really curious about cost & how it works. I have this idea its like around 10K each cycle???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Barb:)
> 
> Well, prices really do vary state to state, clinic to clinic, country to country. The clinic where I did my IUI's will do a total IVF cycle (including all of the meds which our expensive, lab fees, retrieval, transfer) for about $9-10K. This is one of the more reasonable clinics. We would have taken out a loan I assume if our insurance didn't cover it. There are medical loans that have very low interest rates here. The meds alone are about $4k. Retrieval & Transfer about $5,500, and then of course some lab fees tacked on. I did ask how much it would be for just a transfer (like to put frozen embryos back in if the first round doesn't work or for future babies) and it's only about $1,500! Hope that gives you some idea!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I'm in Canada so it would be different however its about the same cost per month. You definitely helped me understand how the cost breaks down.

How are you doing? When are you getting ready for IVF?


----------



## barbikins

NurseJaime said:


> Since I'm paying 125$ for each banking... (Including the one they are thawing just to see what it does!) . I'd say not. I'm just so frustrated! My hubs made an apt with his urologist to see of they can give him any meds to help his count! IVF can't be the next step! :/

I am so sorry hun! I hope some thing can be done. I agree w/supplements for sperm. Maca is supposed to help. Read up on it.
FX for you


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies who've used Clomid - How many follicles would you end up with on average? I want to have an idea of what the norm is??? thanks!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, great news!!! So did you switch to new meds?
> 
> I'm on Day3 of Clomid & I feel great. No side effects. I'll be going in on Saturday for CD10 & see how things are going :)

Well the last time my dr. added a steroid and it seemed to do the trick. Last time I started taking it on cd7 so a little late and delayed everything by a week. This time I started taking it cd1 and then Fermera like always on cd3-7 and started my Puregon as well today. So everything looks good and Iam hoping to do my IUI this wknd:)

That is great u are not having any side effects now let's hope u have a few follies this time when u go for your scan. U always have had 1 egg right? Sorry I maybe mistaken.


----------



## barbikins

Manda, I wish you the best. I haven't heard of any of these drugs you're taking. Is it like Clomid??? I have seen Fermera on this site & seems a few ladies are taking it. I hope you're IUI ready this weekend too! Good luck :)

Yes I've always ovulated on my own so 1 follicle. I hope there wont be more than 3. K & thanks!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, I wish you the best. I haven't heard of any of these drugs you're taking. Is it like Clomid??? I have seen Fermera on this site & seems a few ladies are taking it. I hope you're IUI ready this weekend too! Good luck :)
> 
> Yes I've always ovulated on my own so 1 follicle. I hope there wont be more than 3. K & thanks!

Normally if there is too many the RE won't go ahead with the IUI.
Fermera is the same as Clomid but with less side effects and it is totally out of your system before you ovulate where Clomid sticks around for a few weeks. I am pretty sure with Fermera too there is a lower chance of multiples.

Good Luck can't wait to hear about your appt:)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun, good luck to you too!
I hope my Clomid use will be successful.


----------



## trying hard

Barb I always only got one follie on clomid on both 50mg and 100 Hopefully your body reacts better than mine did but in saying that it only takes one.

Maybe you guys could pop over to horsypants journal she is in need of some love :cry:

I had my scan yesterday and everything looks perfect thank God. We have a baby and a heart beat Chance of miscarriage just went from 20% to 5% maybe I can relax some now.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb...do you ovulate on your own?

I O without meds....but follie is on small size.

However ...clomid gives (50mg) 1-3 follies .....


----------



## kindmumma

Lovepink81 said:


> Very disappointed!! I just check my blood progesterone and it my levels were <0.1. Its soo disappointing that the trigger shot isn't making me ovulate. Now I have no clue what's going to happen. Has anyone gone through this? Or know someone who did? What's the process?

Hello,,, what Trigger are you taking? I took Ovidrel 250mcg but I read a post from a dr on another site that said it should be at least 500mcg.....I dont think i ovulated the first time with it either, but the second time i ovulated on my own and then wasnt sure so i took the trigger anyway for nothing...


----------



## kindmumma

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies who've used Clomid - How many follicles would you end up with on average? I want to have an idea of what the norm is??? thanks!

Hello !! CLomid game me lots of small follicles, about 15 of them, but only two dominant ones, that got to about 18mm.......the small ones would not have had an egg in them, not a mature one able to fertalize anyway..


----------



## kindmumma

:baby::baby:


----------



## Lovepink81

kindmumma said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Very disappointed!! I just check my blood progesterone and it my levels were <0.1. Its soo disappointing that the trigger shot isn't making me ovulate. Now I have no clue what's going to happen. Has anyone gone through this? Or know someone who did? What's the process?
> 
> Hello,,, what Trigger are you taking? I took Ovidrel 250mcg but I read a post from a dr on another site that said it should be at least 500mcg.....I dont think i ovulated the first time with it either, but the second time i ovulated on my own and then wasnt sure so i took the trigger anyway for nothing...Click to expand...

Hi! This cycle was the HCG 10,000 units. Last the other cycles was the Ovidrel 250 mg I believe. I talked with my RE office yesterday. They told me that its possibly that the follies that they were seeing were over powering by cysts. So I'll start provera to induce a period. 
So now, when I do a ultrasound I'll be doing an estradiol the same day to make sure they are really follies. Also she mentioned injections with the Femara. I'm really not sure exactly how everything works. So I'll get a better detail as the time gets closer. Sooo for now...I have a lot of family gatherings coming up. Just going to enjoy myself and them. But I got tobtell you...this roller coaster ride is every emotional!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AF arrived today for non medicated cycle...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on here much, just trying to move on from everything. I go again this Thursday for more bloodwork! Last Thursday it was at 136 so I am hoping it is at 0! My doc said he wont do another IUI until two period cycles! So I am looking at August now! But my hubby and I are going to try naturally! Since mt tube is gone there is no way of having a baby from that side, so I know I am healed. Plus he did an ultrasound two weeks ago and said everything looked great! Hubby is starting to take lots of vitamins! It would be awesome if we could get prego naturally! It would really boost my hubby's moral!!


----------



## barbikins

@tryng hard, did you ovulate on your own? I O on my own so I hope I'll get more than just my usual 1 follicle! And what happened to horseypants?! I'll go check her out...

@breaking_dawn - I ovulate on my own. Great to hear about your follicles. I am really hoping for 2-3 follicles this month. Fingers crossed!!! I'm taking Clomid to increase my conception chances but other wise I ovulate just fine on my own.

OMG so yeah I said no side effects right? Hot flashes & today I'm irritable. FUN!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on here much, just trying to move on from everything. I go again this Thursday for more bloodwork! Last Thursday it was at 136 so I am hoping it is at 0! My doc said he wont do another IUI until two period cycles! So I am looking at August now! But my hubby and I are going to try naturally! Since mt tube is gone there is no way of having a baby from that side, so I know I am healed. Plus he did an ultrasound two weeks ago and said everything looked great! Hubby is starting to take lots of vitamins! It would be awesome if we could get prego naturally! It would really boost my hubby's moral!!

Hey Hun,

I totally understand needing a break. Some times I need to just feel normal & not talk about TTC too you know?
So you still have HCG in your system eh? Wow, that's taking a long time! I hope its 0 soon. I agree w/trying on your own. Can't hurt. I'm sorry you have to wait so long for IUI. I thought as soon as you have 0 in your bloods, the cycle after would be good to go. That's what was done with me. Mind you I had a Chemical Pregnancy so it's so different. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## barbikins

I just saw a posting about horseypants. I'm so gutted for her. 
So we've had now what, 3 losses? Ugh. Tell me I didn't miss more?? :(

We need our bfps & move on from this board ladies. For good! fx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Thank you! Yes, sometimes not talking about it helps me move on! When I got the surgery my numbers were at 6,000! So she said I am coming down normally but still next Thursday will be a whole month! So I am hoping to be 0 by at least then so we can start trying hehe...Well he originally said after 2 cycles since I lost my tube but as soon as we hit 0 I am meeting him and maybe he will say after 1 cycle! I would love to do and IUI in July!!!

How are you doing? How is clomid affecting you?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww I missed that too! I am so sorry Horseypants!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Lady, your plan to test & see how things go for July sounds great. I hope you don't have to wait long! Does this mean your other Ovary won't work?? Or less likely? You may need to take Clomid or smth.

I'm feeling OK but having hot flashes now LOL. 1 more day!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well I was told my ovary will still function and ovulate normally and that my right tube can catch the ovary!!! How weird is that!?!? Apparently is it true because I asked other doctors and people and it happens!!! So my chances only go down slightly!! Haha I never had hot flashes!! Yayy for one more day!

Horseypants-if you ever need to talk I am here for you! Having an ectopic pregnancy was AWFUL and I don't wish that or a miscarriage on anyone but sometimes talking to someone who went thru it helps!


----------



## barbikins

Holy crap seriously? Wow!!! I'm totally more & more amazed at what our body is capable of. I guess we'd be pretty poorly off if our bodies didn't compensate huh? Well still apparently we're the worst design for breeding. 25% chance per month? pffft.

Anyway, good luck & keep us posted FX


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> Aww I missed that too! I am so sorry Horseypants!!

Hey what's going on with Horseypanys?? I can't find any postings?? 
Sounds like she had a loss?? Iam really sorry to hear that.


----------



## MandaC

Good morning girls:)
I was just at the doctors this morning CD9 and I have 2 follies 1.0 & 1.1cm. Iam very excited and hoping that this is my month and everything from this point goes smoothly. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Ya isn't that crazy?!!? Wow I never knew we were the worst mammal for breeding, definitely makes sense though!! When is your IUI?!!?!?

AFM-I am EXTREMELY EXCITED but at the same time about to cry...my best friend of 23 years is being induced as we speak. We actually wanted to have babies around the same time, I started trying 6 months before her and then she got prego her second month. So this is all just hitting me really hard, especially since I had the ectopic pregnancy...I just needed to vent about it and wonder how long it's going to take for me to get over what happened and move on? On a good note I am so excited to see this baby!!! lol

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## barbikins

@ Manda, yes it looks like horseypants is going to miscarry. It's so sad. Poor thing. 
Great news your follies are growing! Good luck :)
I'm doing alright. Day 5 of Clomid so today will be the final day for hot flashes. Yeah!

I am feeling excited & nervous for Saturday CD10 ultrasound. I just really want to get pregnant already. I'm done with this horrible rollercoaster ride. I want off! :D

@Amco, yep we're really poorly designed. But I believe there is some population control affect there too. However it's also becoming clear that toxicity is also causing infertility. Environmentally, that is. I just don't understand how I was fertile over two years ago & now I'm not. Weird.
I don't have an IUI booked yet. I will go through cycle monitoring to see when my follicle is mature enough to get Ovidrel & then I'll know. BUt I usually have a general idea based on measurements on my CD 10 when I'll be doing IUI. It will likely be the day I move. Next Tuesday. Of course, Why not right? :)

AS for your friend. This is hard when you've been trying for so long. Especially if you started BEFORE your friend. Heck we started before a couple of our friends & they're all pregnant. Some have had babies. Nice eh? Not. I have a very hard time with friends who are pregnant right now. I'm in avoidance. I can't handle it & I get very uncomfortable. I wish it to go away too but I don't think it will for a long time. Even if I get pregnant it will be better but still - I feel like I'm left behind.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Manda-Yayyy good luck girl!!!

Barbikins-ya that all doesn't make sense to me (being fertile 2 years ago and not now)...and with the environment I definitely agree toxins affect infertility!!!

Yes the thing is she has been my best friend for 23 years! She even came to the hospital when I had my ectopic and came over during the week to take care of me, so she is an awesome person, just hard that she is having this baby and I am not prego with her, you know? I love her to death but I wont lie going today to see her and the baby will be so hard for me!! I am sure she and her family knows that...her family also came to visit me the week I was off and brought me food...they are like family too, so I have to be there, you know? It's just going to be so hard! UGH I am at work and feel like I am going to cry....other notes I go for more bloodwork tomorrow, hoping it's at 0!!!


----------



## barbikins

This makes complete sense after a loss. More so than when you're just trying & it's not happening. The fact that you were pregnant & could still be is such a mind trip. I try not to think too much about it but as my friends are getting further along in their pregnancy & hitting the half way point. I can't help but think "wow I should be 15 weeks pregnant right now" & how much that fucking sucks that I am not.

I don't know what to think anymore about my fertility. I have this horrible doom feeling like it may never happen again. Or it will when we've finally had enough & happens one day randomly in the future. It would be nice for it to happen when you want it to eh?
Like really, I spent a good chunk of my life on pills to avoid pregnant. Now i'm on pills to try & help me get pregnant. Lame.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I know!! When Jan. 7th (would of been my due date) comes I am going to be a fucking wreck!!! Yes, it for sure sucks!!! Are you going to go to IVF after so many IUI's? This will be my 3rd IUI (whenever the doc will let me do it) and I think after 2 more I am done and want to go straight to IVF....I dont' want to keep spending almost $1,000 on an IUI when I should just go straight to IVF, you know?

OMG I know, I am glad I wasted money on BC!!! Since my husband wasn't shooting good sperm anyways I could of been saving money from that crap!

I think we might adopt if nothing in another 1.5 years...we are still in the talks about it....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I am sorry I have been MIA. I have been icky, but my doctor was nice enough to give me zofran to help with the nuasea feeling


----------



## Sunshine1810

Hi Everyone,

I don't really post a lot, but I just had my first IUI today and felt like a I needed a little support from some people who have been/are going through the same thing! DH and I have been TTC our first since August of 2011. I have PCOS, but was able to start having regular cycles and ovulating again after being put on Metformin in September 2011. After months of trying, still no luck. This was my first cycle trying any further assistance, and I took 50 mg of Clomid on days 3-7 and had my IUI this morning.

I am thinking of you all and sending baby dust your way!!!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> OMG I know!! When Jan. 7th (would of been my due date) comes I am going to be a fucking wreck!!! Yes, it for sure sucks!!! Are you going to go to IVF after so many IUI's? This will be my 3rd IUI (whenever the doc will let me do it) and I think after 2 more I am done and want to go straight to IVF....I dont' want to keep spending almost $1,000 on an IUI when I should just go straight to IVF, you know?
> 
> OMG I know, I am glad I wasted money on BC!!! Since my husband wasn't shooting good sperm anyways I could of been saving money from that crap!
> 
> I think we might adopt if nothing in another 1.5 years...we are still in the talks about it....

I've forgotten my would be due date & I don't want to try & remember. I like it better that way. I have one major loss of our daughter to remember every year & that's more than enough.

We're not planning to try IVF. For starters, it's too bloody expensive & we can't afford it. And we won't go into debt for it. So that's the end of that road I'm pretty sure. If IUI doesn't work, at some point we may decide to give up Assisted Conception & try on our own & hope for the best. OR maybe take a break & revisit later on. I'm not sure. I am afraid to think about this.
We have this month (IUI#4) & July & then back to see the RE if it didn't happen.
Adoption is really nice. I think you'll get pregnant again, hun. You had an ectopic which is unfortunate but you CAN get pregnant. So I would hold out a lot of hope that it will happen for you again. FX

Well in hindsight its easy to say this about BC but at the time, you want to prevent & we all have this idea that once its time to make a baby, it would just happen. And how wrong we were.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Glad to hear you are feeling better!!! I hope everything stays going well for you!!

Sunshine-welcome to the group!!! These ladies are amazing and are always there for you! I hope you are feeling ok? A little sore after the IUI? I was sore and bled a little the second day (back to back IUI's). Hope you have a great 2 ww!!!

Barbikins- You don't have to tell me but when did you loose your daughter? And was it a miscarriage when you were full along, again if it's too hard to tell, you totally don't have too!!! I have a good feeling for you this IUI!!! I just have a gut feeling!!! Ya, IVF is expensive but I did find a site that gives out grants to people who are getting an IVF, so we might apply for that and if we get it then do it..but you are right, it's so expensive! We would have to pay for all of it out-of-pocket and he said around $15-17k!!!! Yes, at least we know we have gotten prego before, you know? Good luck hunny, baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Sunshine1810

Amcolecchi - Thanks for the welcome! I am a little sore after the IUI, so far no spotting though so that's good! Thanks for the well wishes with the 2ww, I know it will be torture! To be honest, it's been so long since I have gotten my hopes up during a 2ww that this will be strange for me. I think after almost 2 years of trying I was giving up. I have mixed emotions about having a little hope this month. On one hand it's good that we are moving forward and trying something, but on the other hand it brings all of that hurt back if things aren't successful. It's so hard!


----------



## NurseJaime

Well our specialist did a test thaw on my husbands sperm banking. The 44% that were swimming from 8 million, survived the thaw, but only 1 friggin percent were still swimming! WTF! (Sorry) ugh... Anyway... Dr is going to give us one shot at IUI (first with him, second total) but said if no success then we need to move to IVF! I don't have 13 grand... 

Anyway, my hubs urologist gave him 25mg clomid every day for 2 months... Hoping it will raise his counts!!! Anyone else's DH use clomid? We are planning our IUI for August, and he'll do 3 sperm banks until then, and a fresh one the day of. Praying to God the clomid works wonders!


----------



## Holmie

Sunshine- welcome!! I'm going for my second iui tmrw so we'll be almost cycle buddies :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi all. Can I join this little group? I'm on CD3 and will take my first does of Femara tonight for my very first IUI cycle this month. We've been trying for nine months. In that nine months, I was dx with PCOS and DH has very low morphology (though his count and motility is great). I had no idea it would be this hard when we started down this road last September. I thought it would be so easy! Really, really hoping IUI is my miracle "cure." I can't even think about what it means for us financially or emotionally if this is a bust.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## NurseJaime

MissyLissy said:


> Hi all. Can I join this little group? I'm on CD3 and will take my first does of Femara tonight for my very first IUI cycle this month. We've been trying for nine months. In that nine months, I was dx with PCOS and DH has very low morphology (though his count and motility is great). I had no idea it would be this hard when we started down this road last September. I thought it would be so easy! Really, really hoping IUI is my miracle "cure." I can't even think about what it means for us financially or emotionally if this is a bust.
> 
> Thanks for listening!

Welcome! Your in good company!


----------



## Sunshine1810

Holmie - Thanks for the welcome! Glad to have a cycle buddy!!!! 

MissyLissy - Welcome to the group, I am just joining as well!


----------



## MandaC

Hello....I am in tomorrow for my CD11 ultrasound. I am a little worried that my follies haven't grown. I have has small little cramps so I am hoping that is a good sign.

@Barbikins, when are you going for your ultrasound to see how many follies you have??

What is new around here today??


----------



## ariel01

NurseJaime said:


> Well our specialist did a test thaw on my husbands sperm banking. The 44% that were swimming from 8 million, survived the thaw, but only 1 friggin percent were still swimming! WTF! (Sorry) ugh... Anyway... Dr is going to give us one shot at IUI (first with him, second total) but said if no success then we need to move to IVF! I don't have 13 grand...
> 
> Anyway, my hubs urologist gave him 25mg clomid every day for 2 months... Hoping it will raise his counts!!! Anyone else's DH use clomid? We are planning our IUI for August, and he'll do 3 sperm banks until then, and a fresh one the day of. Praying to God the clomid works wonders!

Hi all...just finding this group as we move into IUIs. My DH has low everything (count, motility, morphology) and we tried clomid for 3 months. Did nothing! If anything, it lowered the counts! 

So we're looking at IUI. Possibly unmedicated with the urologist...and then medicated with the RE clinic. It looks like many of you have tried IUIs...any thoughts on medicated vs. unmedicated? Anything else we should know going into the first one??


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies!

So I went in for CD10 b/w and u/s this morning only to find out that my right follicle is 22mm already! I usually ovulate on CD14 so this is shockingly large already. My doctor said that if I didn't have an LH surge today that I had to trigger it tomorrow morning. Well, I never got the call about the surge, so I have to stab myself for the first time tomorrow morning. Yipes!! I'm sure it will be fine...? I'll then go in for IUI on Saturday morning. Anyone else going Saturday?
TS


----------



## kindmumma

NurseJaime said:


> Well our specialist did a test thaw on my husbands sperm banking. The 44% that were swimming from 8 million, survived the thaw, but only 1 friggin percent were still swimming! WTF! (Sorry) ugh... Anyway... Dr is going to give us one shot at IUI (first with him, second total) but said if no success then we need to move to IVF! I don't have 13 grand...
> 
> Anyway, my hubs urologist gave him 25mg clomid every day for 2 months... Hoping it will raise his counts!!! Anyone else's DH use clomid? We are planning our IUI for August, and he'll do 3 sperm banks until then, and a fresh one the day of. Praying to God the clomid works wonders!

Wow! A man can use Clomid! I had no idea. Hope it works. Good Luck with ur IUI !! I have been told that my next try shld be IVF and im in the same boat, no $$$ . Id actually hav to try get a bank loan for it. Crazy hey.


----------



## Blondhopeful

I am devastated today. Went in for my 14 day ultrasound and I have not responded to clomid at all. No dominant follicle. I am going to wait for my bloodwork results but it looks like my RE is going to bring on a period and start me on injectables. Anyone have any insights on injectables???? I have been crying for the last 20minutes.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Blond...so sorry :hugs:

I've taken injectables and will be taking them this cycle. They are strong so hopefully do the trick for you :)

I was quite nervous to inject myself but after the first time I thought wow this is so easy. 

Goodluck.

AFM. Day 4 follie scan today. Start femera and then in 5 days start injectables.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-Glad to hear you are feeling better!!! I hope everything stays going well for you!!
> 
> Sunshine-welcome to the group!!! These ladies are amazing and are always there for you! I hope you are feeling ok? A little sore after the IUI? I was sore and bled a little the second day (back to back IUI's). Hope you have a great 2 ww!!!
> 
> Barbikins- You don't have to tell me but when did you loose your daughter? And was it a miscarriage when you were full along, again if it's too hard to tell, you totally don't have too!!! I have a good feeling for you this IUI!!! I just have a gut feeling!!! Ya, IVF is expensive but I did find a site that gives out grants to people who are getting an IVF, so we might apply for that and if we get it then do it..but you are right, it's so expensive! We would have to pay for all of it out-of-pocket and he said around $15-17k!!!! Yes, at least we know we have gotten prego before, you know? Good luck hunny, baby dust to everyone!!!

Hey Hun,

My story is no secret & I don't mind sharing it. 
I was 31 ish weeks along when I went into premature labor. I was leaking amniotic fluids & I think it was for more than a week but I thought it was a leaky bladder. I went to the hospital & checked out for amniotic fluids. So I stayed in hospital until I delivered about 3 days later. So basically I got a tear for what ever reason & I was going into labor very slowly. My cervix was totally dilated. No way to stop it. Baby was born healthy & at 31/32 weeks a baby can survive. I was given a steroid shot to mature her lungs fast & was on antibiotics. Anyway, she was born healthy & everything was actually really great. But she developed a stomach infection called NEC. Premature babies can develop this because their digestive tract is not fully developed & it starts after feeding beings. So she passed away from the infection. It perforated her intestines & she became septic. It's a very small percentage of babies & mostly under 30 weeks gestation. So it was quite rare for her to contract it. She lived for 5 glorious days!

Thanks for saying you have a good feeling about this cycle. A few people have said the same. I don't really feel much for it. I'm just nervous more than anything. For multiple reasons - having multiples is one of them lol - & what if it doesn't work too. ARGH. I hope it works.
I'm also taking Bromelain for implantation. Can't hurt.

Oh wow that's a high price. Here in CAD it's around $10-12K a cycle.
A grant eh? I don't think we have this here. Anyone could take out a bank loan I guess. Damn though, you could be in some serious debt if it takes a few cycles you know? We have friends who got pregnant through IVF but took them a LONG time.


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!

Manda, I'm going tomorrow for CD10 to check my follicles. I'm nervous. 
Nervous if there are too many, only 1, none? I don't know LOL
I'm just really nervous :( I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.

Blond, I'm so sorry there are not dominant follicles. I am guessing you don't ovulate on your own???


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Manda, I'm going tomorrow for CD10 to check my follicles. I'm nervous.
> Nervous if there are too many, only 1, none? I don't know LOL
> I'm just really nervous :( I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.
> 
> Blond, I'm so sorry there are not dominant follicles. I am guessing you don't ovulate on your own???

They told me I have slight PCOS and that I don't ovulate every month. I feel like a failure.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Manda, I'm going tomorrow for CD10 to check my follicles. I'm nervous.
> Nervous if there are too many, only 1, none? I don't know LOL
> I'm just really nervous :( I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.
> 
> Blond, I'm so sorry there are not dominant follicles. I am guessing you don't ovulate on your own???

Oh don't worry iam sure u will have a few. Good luck I can't wait to hear. 

AFM: I went in today for CD 11 follie scan and since Wed I have had 2 more follies grow. So in total I have 4!!!!!! The only one I have on the right is still 10mm so that hasn't grown in 2 days. Iam guessing that one is out. But I have 3 on the left 13,12,10mm so all of a sudden 2 grew out of no where. Lol iam really hoping this is a good sign and that the :spermy: have a lot of targets. Twins would be nice too. :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blondhopeful said:


> I am devastated today. Went in for my 14 day ultrasound and I have not responded to clomid at all. No dominant follicle. I am going to wait for my bloodwork results but it looks like my RE is going to bring on a period and start me on injectables. Anyone have any insights on injectables???? I have been crying for the last 20minutes.

I'm sorry for your frustration. If its any consolation I used Gonal F my first round at 75 units and had 2 follies over 20mm. My AMH was .47 but after 3mos of acupuncture it doubled. Dh has morphology of 4-5% so we decided to skip right to injectables. It thankfully worked the first time and I am 12 weeks and counting with a singleton. I had no real side effects other than bloat, fatigue Fter the trigger and a migraine the day after I stopped injections. It can happen. We just felt our chances were better with injectibles so we skipped Clomid on the advice of our Dr. 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to pm me. Good luck hun and have faith.


----------



## barbikins

Blondhopeful said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Manda, I'm going tomorrow for CD10 to check my follicles. I'm nervous.
> Nervous if there are too many, only 1, none? I don't know LOL
> I'm just really nervous :( I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.
> 
> Blond, I'm so sorry there are not dominant follicles. I am guessing you don't ovulate on your own???
> 
> They told me I have slight PCOS and that I don't ovulate every month. I feel like a failure.Click to expand...

Oh hun, don't feel like a failure...I know what you mean though. I really do. So it's hard for me to say don't feel like it when I've felt like it.
No woman is designed the same & we all have some thing. Or else we wouldn't be here. Hang in there & do some thing for yourself to cheer up xo


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Manda, I'm going tomorrow for CD10 to check my follicles. I'm nervous.
> Nervous if there are too many, only 1, none? I don't know LOL
> I'm just really nervous :( I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.
> 
> Blond, I'm so sorry there are not dominant follicles. I am guessing you don't ovulate on your own???
> 
> Oh don't worry iam sure u will have a few. Good luck I can't wait to hear.
> 
> AFM: I went in today for CD 11 follie scan and since Wed I have had 2 more follies grow. So in total I have 4!!!!!! The only one I have on the right is still 10mm so that hasn't grown in 2 days. Iam guessing that one is out. But I have 3 on the left 13,12,10mm so all of a sudden 2 grew out of no where. Lol iam really hoping this is a good sign and that the :spermy: have a lot of targets. Twins would be nice too. :)
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

Are you still on meds for more to have grown?
Hrm interesting. I can't wait to see my results tomorrow. I think I'll freak if I hear 4! But I guess once ovulation happens, it will be clear how many there will be in terms of dominant follicles.


----------



## barbikins

Do you ladies ovulate at the same time as normal on meds? On Clomid or w/e you're using to induce multiple follicles? I'm wondering if I'd ovulate a bit early or it'd be normal timing.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Do you ladies ovulate at the same time as normal on meds? On Clomid or w/e you're using to induce multiple follicles? I'm wondering if I'd ovulate a bit early or it'd be normal timing.

IAm still on 100iu of Puregon cause my eggs won't grow without it. Last month I Od on day 25 and this month it should be more normal maybe around 16-18 I was told. My cycles r normally 30-35. I have heard some ppl o really early on injectables cause they r so strong. Iam not sure about just clomid. 
I can't wait to hear about yours.


----------



## Blondhopeful

So I talked to my nurse. My bloodwork came back with my hormones flat. No response to the clomid whatsoever. RE wants to discuss IVF cycle with injectibles.


----------



## teamstanlick

barbikins said:


> Do you ladies ovulate at the same time as normal on meds? On Clomid or w/e you're using to induce multiple follicles? I'm wondering if I'd ovulate a bit early or it'd be normal timing.

Well last month (my first month on Clomid 50mg) I ovulated right on time (day 14) this month I went in for day 10 b/w and u/s and I had a 22mm follicle already! So, because I didn't surge yesterday I had to do a trigger shot this morning (day 11) and am going for IUI day 12 (tomorrow morning). So yes, even though I technically didn't ovulate naturally, things seem to be moving faster this month.


----------



## Jlh1980

Barbikins how did your scan go???? I would not worry about multiples the possiblity even with clomids is still really low. I had two follicules for 2 cycles one with iui and one without and nothing. Then the last IUI, I had 3 follicules and that is when I got pregnant. Hoping for several good follicules!! :dust:


----------



## MandaC

Yes barbikins...I have been waiting to hear too. Lol


----------



## Dannixo

Jlh1980 said:


> Barbikins how did your scan go???? I would not worry about multiples the possiblity even with clomids is still really low. I had two follicules for 2 cycles one with iui and one without and nothing. Then the last IUI, I had 3 follicules and that is when I got pregnant. Hoping for several good follicules!! :dust:

I agree. On 100 mg I had 11 eggs and did not get pregnant and on 50 mg 5-6 eggs and still nothing.


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!!! Thanks so much for your input.Hey ladies!
Been mad packing!!!
I got 2 follicles!!! IUI will be either Monday/Tuesday or Tuesday/Wednesday!!
Will post you guys later. I am so tired today zzzzz
It seems its lining up same time-ish as usual.
How is everyone?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies!!! Thanks so much for your input.Hey ladies!
> Been mad packing!!!
> I got 2 follicles!!! IUI will be either Monday/Tuesday or Tuesday/Wednesday!!
> Will post you guys later. I am so tired today zzzzz
> It seems its lining up same time-ish as usual.
> How is everyone?

That's awesome!! Glad to hear:) how big are they??


----------



## barbikins

Update: I am going in tomorrow if IUI!!! And Tuesday. 
I have a follicle on both left and right side. One is around 18mm & the other around 17mm so they are good to go! This is one of my shortest cycle & I got pregnant on a short cycle last time. Tomorrow is a crazy day; I have the IUI & picking up the keys to our new house & going over to clean. Then the second IUI is the day we move. Perfect timing. Lol!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Update: I am going in tomorrow if IUI!!! And Tuesday.
> I have a follicle on both left and right side. One is around 18mm & the other around 17mm so they are good to go! This is one of my shortest cycle & I got pregnant on a short cycle last time. Tomorrow is a crazy day; I have the IUI & picking up the keys to our new house & going over to clean. Then the second IUI is the day we move. Perfect timing. Lol!!!

That's awesome!! A fresh start and new home is maybe what u need:) good luck. What CD ru?


----------



## teamstanlick

barbikins said:


> Update: I am going in tomorrow if IUI!!! And Tuesday.
> I have a follicle on both left and right side. One is around 18mm & the other around 17mm so they are good to go! This is one of my shortest cycle & I got pregnant on a short cycle last time. Tomorrow is a crazy day; I have the IUI & picking up the keys to our new house & going over to clean. Then the second IUI is the day we move. Perfect timing. Lol!!!

My sister who has PCOS bought a new house and somehow during that time ended up pregnant with her first (she's 6 mths along now) so, sometimes stress helps!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!


----------



## barbikins

@team - nice! I like to hear this :) LOL
@ Danni - I wish you so much luck! I hope the procedure goes well - without a hitch. I look forward to hearing your update to see what they can find. I hope there is an answer & not unexplained. I do believe that's easier to work with.

Me? I went in for ultrasound & bloods & got my Ovidrel shot. Going back for 12 today to get IUI! And same thing tomorrow. My numbers are HIGH this month & my follicles are BIG. I don't know if that has anything to do with Clomid but wow! My lining didn't thin much it seems - its the same lining as I've had on other cycles. 
My estrogen was over 2000 yesterday (high) which means its even higher today. Both Follicles are over 20mm - wow - that's never happened. And I'm on CD 12 only!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Danni-Good luck!!! HSG hurts like a bia but it's totally worth it!! Let us know how it goes!!
Barbikins-Good news!!! Seems like Clomid is working for you!!! FX for you!!!
AFM-Well Thursday went and my HCG levels are at 102, they are trickling down to 0...he doesn't want to do an IUI until 2 cycles after I am at 0 which means I am looking more like end of August/early Sept. which is annoying so my hubby and I will be trying naturally July and Aug.!


----------



## MandaC

Hey. My IUI is on thurs or fri so I will getting a blood test July 4 or 5th:) my numbers r really good :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. I spoke with my RE today. Started Provera on Sat to bring on my next period. Taking a break next cycle and then going in July 17th for an IVF consult. Going to try to go on vacation and forget about all this stress. I am bummed that clomid doesn't work for me, but will try a natural cycle and pray I ovulate on my own. I will stop in from time to time to say hi and see how everyone is doing :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Barbikins~That is awesome news!
Amco~You will go by if you stay busy and it may happen natural, it did with me


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Yea, I mean it would be AMAZING if we could get prego naturally! I know we only have a 2% chance but you got prego with the same chances! I mean mine might be a little different now since I only have one tube but the other tube can catch the ovary from that non-tube side! So here's to hoping!!! How are you feeling by the way? Have you told your whole family?!


----------



## MandaC

Update!! Iam triggering tmrw and IUI Friday morning&#55357;&#56836; So excited iam feeling really good about it. 

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.


----------



## barbikins

Manda, good luck!!! 

Amco, good plan to try in your own. I hope it happens for you!!
You never do know how your chances may be naturally. 

Danni, good luck. You're a brave lady! Does this mean your chances are really good with IUI?? 
I hope you'll recover fast!!!

Well I'm really concerned this IUI isn't going to work.
Yesterday the doctor said everything looked great. My lining was 6mm. Today the doctor expressed concern over my lining. These were two different doctors. See, two days ago I had 8mm, yesterday 6mm & today 9mm but that's after Ovidrel. I had no idea that made a lick of a difference??? Wth?
So no more Clomid for me. And now I'm worried I won't be able to implant. Doctor made it out like it was not a big shot & she said perhaps having two follicles will give me good odds of getting pregnant. But I think this months been a wash. I wanted to cry.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Manda, good luck!!!
> 
> Amco, good plan to try in your own. I hope it happens for you!!
> You never do know how your chances may be naturally.
> 
> Danni, good luck. You're a brave lady! Does this mean your chances are really good with IUI??
> I hope you'll recover fast!!!
> 
> Well I'm really concerned this IUI isn't going to work.
> Yesterday the doctor said everything looked great. My lining was 6mm. Today the doctor expressed concern over my lining. These were two different doctors. See, two days ago I had 8mm, yesterday 6mm & today 9mm but that's after Ovidrel. I had no idea that made a lick of a difference??? Wth?
> So no more Clomid for me. And now I'm worried I won't be able to implant. Doctor made it out like it was not a big shot & she said perhaps having two follicles will give me good odds of getting pregnant. But I think this months been a wash. I wanted to cry.

I'm not really sure if my chances are good or not. We did an iui once already and it failed I know I have a 50% chance with only one tube. The right tube I guess is all clear now and good to go. Now just to figure out what months I ovulate on my right lol


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Manda, good luck!!!
> 
> Amco, good plan to try in your own. I hope it happens for you!!
> You never do know how your chances may be naturally.
> 
> Danni, good luck. You're a brave lady! Does this mean your chances are really good with IUI??
> I hope you'll recover fast!!!
> 
> Well I'm really concerned this IUI isn't going to work.
> Yesterday the doctor said everything looked great. My lining was 6mm. Today the doctor expressed concern over my lining. These were two different doctors. See, two days ago I had 8mm, yesterday 6mm & today 9mm but that's after Ovidrel. I had no idea that made a lick of a difference??? Wth?
> So no more Clomid for me. And now I'm worried I won't be able to implant. Doctor made it out like it was not a big shot & she said perhaps having two follicles will give me good odds of getting pregnant. But I think this months been a wash. I wanted to cry.

My doctor will only do an iui with a lining of 8mm. I've had a cancelled cycle because of that before.


----------



## Holmie

Barbikins - my doctor always wanted 7mm and mine was usually about 6.5 before trigger... Never got checked after trigger... They weren't too concerned about it tho? Just had to take estrace...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Holmie- I see your husband has low morphology but 74 million were inseminated, those are amazing numbers! Is he taking anything? My husband numbers are always like 19-33 million! When is your testing date?!!? Good luck!!!


----------



## barbikins

Holmie said:


> Barbikins - my doctor always wanted 7mm and mine was usually about 6.5 before trigger... Never got checked after trigger... They weren't too concerned about it tho? Just had to take estrace...

Hrmmm. Yeah my lining was around yours...it was over 6 but not sure by how much. Also it was 8mm the day before that. How does lining decrease in size?! I dont get it. Anyway we'll see what happens.
This is going to be a really long TWW.....


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies, I took my Ovidrel shot last night. Compared to last time I am feeling great. Last time I had the flu and it gave me horrible cramps and nausea. This time just mild cramps and I am pretty tired today. Otherwise I am good to go for tomorrow morning.

How is everyone feeling?? Dannixo How are you making out??


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Holmie said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins - my doctor always wanted 7mm and mine was usually about 6.5 before trigger... Never got checked after trigger... They weren't too concerned about it tho? Just had to take estrace...
> 
> Hrmmm. Yeah my lining was around yours...it was over 6 but not sure by how much. Also it was 8mm the day before that. How does lining decrease in size?! I dont get it. Anyway we'll see what happens.
> This is going to be a really long TWW.....Click to expand...

How did everything go with your IUIs?? and your move??


----------



## barbikins

Hi MandaC, good luck!!!!

Move went really well - it was fast. Surprisingly!
And IUI was OK. Did you read the thread about how my lining got too thin for the doctor's liking??? Its a page back or so. I'm a bit bummed & not sure what to expect.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hi MandaC, good luck!!!!
> 
> Move went really well - it was fast. Surprisingly!
> And IUI was OK. Did you read the thread about how my lining got too thin for the doctor's liking??? Its a page back or so. I'm a bit bummed & not sure what to expect.

Yes I did read it, I couldn't find it at first:) It was still pretty good tho wasn't it?? Are u taking anything now to help with implantation, like progesterone??


----------



## barbikins

The procedure went well....& both follicles were BIG!!! Biggest they've been since doing IUI.
I wasn't prescribed any progesterone & I asked but I don't need the support I'm told.
I am however taking Bromine tablets for implantation....


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> The procedure went well....& both follicles were BIG!!! Biggest they've been since doing IUI.
> I wasn't prescribed any progesterone & I asked but I don't need the support I'm told.
> I am however taking Bromine tablets for implantation....

That's good then:) atleast you have something to help with implantation:thumbup:

I will be crossing my fingers for you:) Did I miss somewhere when you will be testing? You are probably close to me. I am getting blood work done July 5 and I will probably test on my own around the 2-3. I don't think I will be testing my trigger out this time tho...lol


----------



## barbikins

thanks hun, i hope that it helps but i just hope that i didnt ruin my chances. 
i am still trying to understand this whole lining measurements.
the second IUI my lining was at 9mm but that was AFTER Ovidrel. And I don't understand why that makes a difference. 

I will be going in for blood test on July 2nd but I will start testing my trigger out on 8dpo which will be next Tuesday! Oh no trigger testing? I only do that b/c I want to be sure if its the trigger or not. Often the trigger stays in my system for so long!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> thanks hun, i hope that it helps but i just hope that i didnt ruin my chances.
> i am still trying to understand this whole lining measurements.
> the second IUI my lining was at 9mm but that was AFTER Ovidrel. And I don't understand why that makes a difference.
> 
> I will be going in for blood test on July 2nd but I will start testing my trigger out on 8dpo which will be next Tuesday! Oh no trigger testing? I only do that b/c I want to be sure if its the trigger or not. Often the trigger stays in my system for so long!

Why would you have ruined your chances?? I have heard that when you take Ovidrel it helps "ripen" everything up. Makes your follies a little bigger and your lining better.

I tested out my trigger last time too but after 10dpiui and 13dpt I was getting bfn and it made me said. lol but if I am being honest I probably won't be able to wait. So maybe I will wait a little later like you to start testing it out cause I started last time at 1dpo. I had never done it before. :winkwink:

We will see!


----------



## barbikins

Ruined the chances because my doctor said they look at the lining before Ovidrel shot. And while I would think what you're saying - the Ovidrel did make my lining thicker & it did...she emphasized that its before Ovidrel shot that's important. I don't get why. Anyway I'm left with so many questions & I emailed my nurse b/c I want to talk to someone about this protocol that I feel was not done right. My doctor basically said to me in as many words as she did "good luck, prove to me I'm wrong & come back pregnant". Like that's supposed to make me feel better???

Yeah I don't bother testing out my trigger at 1dpo...I know it takes a while for my system & plus if I'm pregnant, the lines get darker, not lighter right? LOL


----------



## MandaC

That is odd, I am wondering why now too. Why its more important before.
That is horrible what your doctor said you would think they could find a better way to explain things to patients eh in easier terms so we all understand. We are already stressed out enough:(

Well lets hope you prove him wrong!!!!


----------



## barbikins

aw thanks! i feel the same.
well she didnt say it in a nasty way it was more of an encouraging way of 'yes please prove us wrong!' but still....doesnt sit well.

im going to go for a run now & try to shake it off :) LOL
ttyl xoxox


----------



## Lbomb

Hi ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. We have been trying to get pregnant for 4-5 years now. 1 pregnancy that ended in a mc almost exactly 2 years ago. My plan this round includes clomid, ovidrel, iui and progesterone. I've been on Metformin for a little over a year due to insulin resistance(no pcos). I had my day 12 ultrasound today and blood done today and I'm waiting for a call back with final results buuut the Dr said the was no action in one ovary and just a little in the other. Is it possible that things will start hapoening in the next few days and maybe I will just O late? I normally O around day 19-23. Can anyone share any insight or peraonal experience? I will update when the nurse calls me with the info.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-YAYYY Awesome news!!! Officially in the 2ww!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I don't know if i am reading it right but at 5w it says x16.7mm idk if that is the placenta or what. I don't know I can't see where they placed the x. I am almost 10 weeks and I still feel nausea from time to time


----------



## Holmie

Amcolecchi- I was shocked by his count this time. He doesn't take anything at the moment. When we first got him tested last year, his count was 500,000!! Absolutely terrible. After speaking to the dr we realized it was most likely due to taking steroids a few times (idiot lol) so we did a little bit of research online bc the doctors told us there really wasn't much they could do for counts. So we found online that some men with that issue have success taking HCG shots so he did that and his count went from 500,000 to 531 million in about 3 months. Since then he's been good but still never happened naturally. Probably doesn't help that I have a period every 2-3 months naturally!! :)


----------



## MandaC

Good morning. 

Just had my IUI this morning. Iam actually still laying on the table. Lol gotta lay here for 20 mins. My numbers were great!!! 89million before wash and 126 million after wash. Mobility was great. My FX'd now we wait!! Iam happy I have atleast 2 weeks with no injections just progesterone. 

How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Holmie-I also heard that Clomid is good for guys too but how did you get these meds without a doctors prescription? I wonder if my doc would be okay with me giving him that? But awesome numbers nonetheless!! FX for you!!!

Manda-Yayyy officially in the 2ww!!!

AFM-Got blood results, at 67! Finally in double-digits so in the next two weeks I should hit 0, get a period then start to try!! I am getting impatient!!


----------



## NurseJaime

Holmie said:


> Amcolecchi- I was shocked by his count this time. He doesn't take anything at the moment. When we first got him tested last year, his count was 500,000!! Absolutely terrible. After speaking to the dr we realized it was most likely due to taking steroids a few times (idiot lol) so we did a little bit of research online bc the doctors told us there really wasn't much they could do for counts. So we found online that some men with that issue have success taking HCG shots so he did that and his count went from 500,000 to 531 million in about 3 months. Since then he's been good but still never happened naturally. Probably doesn't help that I have a period every 2-3 months naturally!! :)

Omg that's what happened to my DH too! Steroids over 2 years ago and his counts are in the toilet now! Our dr gave him 25mg clomid to take daily for 60 days. But WOW if HCG will give him those results maybe I'll give him the green light to get his hands on some! How's his motility/morphology after HCG? And how much did he use!?!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am curious too! My husbands count is good but he has really low morphology and his motility is ok, not bad but not excellent.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi guys- I just happened to be reading this thread and wanted to share... My DH also has boarder line morph and ok count and motility, his urologist gave him clomid but it takes 3 months to kick in. We have one month left... So if you're going to start on it def ask your urologist soon! Although it prob wont help his morph too much, the dr said if the counts are higher than the 5% morph that he has now will translate to a greater number of sperm and increase our chances. It will also make them faster so that can't hurt. 

Best of luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Holmie

He said he did 500 iu's for 10 days, took 10 days off, took 500 iu's for 10 more days and that's it!

His motility is great. His morphology has always been low. 2%

He got the HCG the same way he got the steroids I guess lol tisk tisk but it worked! I guess a doctor could prescribe it but I'm not sure if that's a normal practice... :)


----------



## Juniperjules

Jlh1980 said:


> Barbikins how did your scan go???? I would not worry about multiples the possiblity even with clomids is still really low. I had two follicules for 2 cycles one with iui and one without and nothing. Then the last IUI, I had 3 follicules and that is when I got pregnant. Hoping for several good follicules!! :dust:

Hi ladies, Ive been reading the thread & was just wondering... Sorry if this is a stupid question.. I had a pelvic ultrasound to donan antral follicle count. She found 5 follicles on the right & 3 on the left. So 8 total. And I've been a bit miserable about this bcos I'm 38 & that number I'm pretty sure isn't good. Have got FS appt in September so will take it from there.. But my question is, JH1980, when u say that u had 2 follicles in ur post, is it the antral follicles follicles ur talking about?? Are u specifically talking about follicles that are able to pop a mature egg so therefore not only 2 follicles in total but 2 that could produce a BFP??? 

....I'm thinking as i write this that I've probably answered my own question... : )


----------



## NurseJaime

Holmie said:


> He said he did 500 iu's for 10 days, took 10 days off, took 500 iu's for 10 more days and that's it!
> 
> His motility is great. His morphology has always been low. 2%
> 
> He got the HCG the same way he got the steroids I guess lol tisk tisk but it worked! I guess a doctor could prescribe it but I'm not sure if that's a normal practice... :)

Thanks for the info! And no I don't think docs usually prescribe HCG for that, but it's a well know fact, in the body building world, that it works! Thanks for the dosages! ;) I'd be willing to let my DH use his old buddies to get his hands on Just about anything if it would help us get pregnant!!! This whole infertility thing makes you kind of crazy! Lol Reason # 1 why I'm not working in Labor and Delivery like I always wanted, I'd probably snatch a well placed drug baby at this point! :shrug:


----------



## MandaC

Quick question ladies...TMI Warning!! 
Iam 2dpo and when I just went to the washroom I notice a big glob of that EWCM out of no where and I have been generally dry for the past 2 days except for today I have felt pretty wet then just now that egg white dc. Am I looking to much into things or could this mean something?? Just curious


----------



## barbikins

Ewcm is only because of hormones so nothing to read into other than its fertile fluids.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahhh I need to find someone who could give this to my hubby haha!!!



NurseJaime said:


> Holmie said:
> 
> 
> He said he did 500 iu's for 10 days, took 10 days off, took 500 iu's for 10 more days and that's it!
> 
> His motility is great. His morphology has always been low. 2%
> 
> He got the HCG the same way he got the steroids I guess lol tisk tisk but it worked! I guess a doctor could prescribe it but I'm not sure if that's a normal practice... :)
> 
> Thanks for the info! And no I don't think docs usually prescribe HCG for that, but it's a well know fact, in the body building world, that it works! Thanks for the dosages! ;) I'd be willing to let my DH use his old buddies to get his hands on Just about anything if it would help us get pregnant!!! This whole infertility thing makes you kind of crazy! Lol Reason # 1 why I'm not working in Labor and Delivery like I always wanted, I'd probably snatch a well placed drug baby at this point! :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Lovepink81

Hello Everyone! I see a lot has happened since I last logged in. I've been away for a while. As everyone know this TTC thing is draining and frustrating. Each 2WW you would think that you would build up strength when you see a BFN, but not me. I get soo devastated. It sucks. I'm trying to stay positive though. I know the Lord is great. Like my friend tells me, "Remember, take a number and wait. He'll call your number." Sooo...I'm waiting as patiently as I can. 
Any who here is an update on me...I had unexpected apt with the RE this afternoon. Being that today is CD2 for me. I had an ultrasound said they wanted to see if I had any active cyst. Whatever that means. I start Femara 5mg tomorrow night CD3-7. Then on 6/29 Saturday, I start Follistim. Which is a new injection for me. Would anyone like to share their experiences with Follistim. On 7/3 I have to do a Estradiol blood test and another ultrasound. I guess that day they will inform me of my next IUI. Lots of :dust: to me and all of you guys!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi love pink....

I also do femera + follitism!!!!

It's an easy injection to take I was a bit nervous the first time but iT didn't hurt at all....no side effects that I noticed either.

Good luck!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Breaking Dawn!! Awesome!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I kind of understand why both, but not really!! lol....do you know? No side of effects? That's great news!! How many times have you done this combo?



Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi love pink....
> 
> I also do femera + follitism!!!!
> 
> It's an easy injection to take I was a bit nervous the first time but iT didn't hurt at all....no side effects that I noticed either.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Breaking Dawn!! Awesome!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I kind of understand why both, but not really!! lol....do you know? No side of effects? That's great news!! How many times have you done this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi love pink....
> 
> I also do femera + follitism!!!!
> 
> It's an easy injection to take I was a bit nervous the first time but iT didn't hurt at all....no side effects that I noticed either.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

The way my dr explained it... The femera is like an engine ...and the follistim is like the tail winds for the final push.

Femera stimulates the follies so they start to grow ....once they are ...follistim pushes them to grow bigger in size .

This is my third IUI and third time with this combo.

No side effects from the meds but bc follistim causes follie growth I feel uncomfy by O day and can feel the heaviness I'm my ovary.


----------



## Lovepink81

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breaking Dawn!! Awesome!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I kind of understand why both, but not really!! lol....do you know? No side of effects? That's great news!! How many times have you done this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi love pink....
> 
> I also do femera + follitism!!!!
> 
> It's an easy injection to take I was a bit nervous the first time but iT didn't hurt at all....no side effects that I noticed either.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way my dr explained it... The femera is like an engine ...and the follistim is like the tail winds for the final push.
> 
> Femera stimulates the follies so they start to grow ....once they are ...follistim pushes them to grow bigger in size .
> 
> This is my third IUI and third time with this combo.
> 
> No side effects from the meds but bc follistim causes follie growth I feel uncomfy by O day and can feel the heaviness I'm my ovary.Click to expand...

Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?


----------



## MandaC

Lovepink81 said:


> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I have a question. How did u know u were Oing on your other meds??Click to expand...


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi MandaC. Well for my case. I had a blood progesterone test done 7 days after IUI. They levels should be 20 or above. My levels were extremely low. Also, if you didn't O you menstrual doesn't come. Which then you would need Provera to induce a menstrual. If you did O and egg didn't meet sperm you would have a menstrual. I could be wrong, but that's my understanding.



MandaC said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I have a question. How did u know u were Oing on your other meds??
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lovepink81 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breaking Dawn!! Awesome!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I kind of understand why both, but not really!! lol....do you know? No side of effects? That's great news!! How many times have you done this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi love pink....
> 
> I also do femera + follitism!!!!
> 
> It's an easy injection to take I was a bit nervous the first time but iT didn't hurt at all....no side effects that I noticed either.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way my dr explained it... The femera is like an engine ...and the follistim is like the tail winds for the final push.
> 
> Femera stimulates the follies so they start to grow ....once they are ...follistim pushes them to grow bigger in size .
> 
> This is my third IUI and third time with this combo.
> 
> No side effects from the meds but bc follistim causes follie growth I feel uncomfy by O day and can feel the heaviness I'm my ovary.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?Click to expand...

I O naturally but never feel it....I also O with just femera but barely felt it, however with injections I felt it...heavy feeling bloated...pinching in ovary.


----------



## barbikins

Hello ladies! Good luck to all of you!!!

I got a great email back from my doctor & it seems like maybe my lining wasn't thinned & a discrepancy between the technicians & their measurements. She said my lining shouldn't be thick & then thin. Anyway it's unclear what happened. But I'm going to go with - my lining is good!

I thought I may have felt some cramps yesterday - 7dpo.
and I almost barfed today at 8dpo...I got an intense urge to vomit but nothing happened. Weird.

So here I am at 8dpo! I am testing out my trigger & will keep you ladies posted.

When is everyone's IUI??


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I have a question. How did u know u were Oing on your other meds??
> 
> I never felt Oing...least I don't think so. There was one time I thought so - it was this dull ache.
> 
> What does it feel like???
> 
> When I get Ovidrel shot, the next day I'm bloated & very sore in the abdominal area....but I don't think I"ve ever felt ovulation.
> Well I also have a lot of digestive problems so maybe what I thought was gas was Ovulation LOL :dohh:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I will go with the lining was good too hahaha!!! Are you still getting positives from the trigger shot? Nauseous is a very good sign!!! My first sign was peeing a lot then nauseous! I am very excited for you!!! Keeping my FX!!!!

Afm-I go again Thursday for bloodwork. Last week my hormone level was 67 so I came down alot from 6000. It will be 5 weeks since the surgery this week. I am ready to be 0 so we can try...the docs say two wait two cycles till my next IUI but we are trying naturally until then because we don't want to wait! haha


----------



## barbikins

Hey hun,

I hope that its a good sign & I hope I'm preggo. I kinda feel like smth is up.
And yes I still have the trigger in my system. I'll be testing again tmr morning to compare & see if there are any changes...& of course as the days go by this week.
I'll keep you posted :)

Wow, 5 weeks since the surgery. It's unbelievable how time goes by.
You still have HCG in your system too eh? Wow. I hope it gets to 0 FAST.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-yes I am hoping it's a Bfp!!!! Well the day of my surgery my numbers were 6000! So I waa super ass high!!! I'm glad these past five weeks are gone...I'm looking forward to my stupid period so I can get started hahaa!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I have a question. How did u know u were Oing on your other meds??
> 
> I never felt Oing...least I don't think so. There was one time I thought so - it was this dull ache.
> 
> What does it feel like???
> 
> When I get Ovidrel shot, the next day I'm bloated & very sore in the abdominal area....but I don't think I"ve ever felt ovulation.
> Well I also have a lot of digestive problems so maybe what I thought was gas was Ovulation LOL :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh that question supposed to say... How did she know she WASNT Oing??
> Sorry!! LolClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## trying hard

I have everything crossed for you barb :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hello ladies! Good luck to all of you!!!
> 
> I got a great email back from my doctor & it seems like maybe my lining wasn't thinned & a discrepancy between the technicians & their measurements. She said my lining shouldn't be thick & then thin. Anyway it's unclear what happened. But I'm going to go with - my lining is good!
> 
> I thought I may have felt some cramps yesterday - 7dpo.
> and I almost barfed today at 8dpo...I got an intense urge to vomit but nothing happened. Weird.
> 
> So here I am at 8dpo! I am testing out my trigger & will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> When is everyone's IUI??

Goodlck Barb!!

Those barfy feelings are a good sign!!

I had back to back IUIs on Sat and Sun....in the tww now!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies for the well wishes!!!
breaking dawn, good luck!! How many follicles??

Amco, I totally sympathize. You just wanna get the shown on the road.
How are you keeping?


----------



## Lovepink81

LOL.you're funny Barbikins!! Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Sometimes I feel like everything bad is me and I'm the only weird one. It sucks.
Good luck to you. Hope you get your BFP!!



barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ok. This will be my third IUI also!! I have no clue what O feels like. I'm looking forward for it!!:happydance: Hopefully these meds make me O. Did you with these meds?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I have a question. How did u know u were Oing on your other meds??
> 
> I never felt Oing...least I don't think so. There was one time I thought so - it was this dull ache.
> 
> What does it feel like???
> 
> When I get Ovidrel shot, the next day I'm bloated & very sore in the abdominal area....but I don't think I"ve ever felt ovulation.
> Well I also have a lot of digestive problems so maybe what I thought was gas was Ovulation LOL :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb... 2 good size follies,

Fx to you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Awesome! How would you feel about twins?!
I'm a bit terrified so I hope I'm pregnant but to a singleton ;)


----------



## barbikins

And here are my progressions...
My morning tests are lighter than the evenings. Well...soooo not confusing eh? ;) lol
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-26 07.47.02.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-definitely confusing...Hey with twins you can have one girl and one boy and be done :) Then no more crazy doctor appointments hahaha!!! Are you going to keep testing?! FX for you!!!!

Ugghhh yes I know you totally understand this whole waiting game...I go tomorrow...I am hoping I went from 67 to 0, that would be freaking nice! lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone doing? I have been dealing with severe morning sickness. I had an appointment yesterday I am measuring a day behind. So my new due date is January 20, 2014.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone:)

Dannixo that sounds like pretty good news to me. You get to try in July now instead of having to wait till August:)

AFM: I am 5dpo today and I have some slight cramping. I was in the shower this morning and was shaving my legs and when I stood up I was dizzy (doesn't normally happen). I am really trying to not obsess over everything but its so hard.
I am also pretty tired but my 4 yr was sick the night before last and was up every 30 mins all night long. I slept last night ok bed at 1130 and my 2 yr old woke me up at 7 so I did get 7.5 hours but I am really tired today so I dunno if it is just built up from 2 nights ago not sleeping or if it could mean something else!!! ;)
Anyways that is my update.

How is everyone else feeling today?? :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Sorry about the morning sickness! I heard that sometimes a lot of morning sickness means it's a girl! I know it's still awhile away but when do you find out the sex?

Dan-My left tube is removed too from my ectopic pregnancy. You still have your left ovary? My doc said your right tube can catch the egg from the left side to get pregnant so we don't have to wait every other month for an IUI. But FX for you! I can't get my IUI till end of Aug/Sept when I actually start getting my period I will know more, but we should be close on the same schedule!!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-definitely confusing...Hey with twins you can have one girl and one boy and be done :) Then no more crazy doctor appointments hahaha!!! Are you going to keep testing?! FX for you!!!!
> 
> Ugghhh yes I know you totally understand this whole waiting game...I go tomorrow...I am hoping I went from 67 to 0, that would be freaking nice! lol

Yeah no twins thanks! Actually not that it'd be the worst thing rather we really just can't afford child care for two babies at the same time. 
My husband pays child support to the beeyotch so you know, that's a lot of money every month too. And we just bought a new house.
I just hope I'm a) pregnant & b) with only one baby.

Yes I'm going to keep testing....will test tonight when I get home provided my urine isn't too watered down. I'm sitting with a Venti Iced Green Tea from starbucks...that's a lot of pee LOL

Good luck to you tomorrow - I hope you see your 0!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-You live in Canada right? It is more expensive care there than here but my cousin said she gets a year off for maternity, is that right? If so, I am jealous!!!! But yes I am hoping and praying you are prego with one healthy baby!!! I am so excited for you!!! UGH yes my brother has a baby and he pays child support every month and he barely can afford it!!! It's so unfair!!! Stupid bia's!!!

Thank you!!! AHHH I hope its 0 too, I leave for vaca next Saturday and I really want to get my timeline set-up with the docs before I leave so I can relax!!!


----------



## barbikins

Yes ma'am - 1 year maternity. I'm very well aware at how lame it is in the States. What is it 6 weeks? Enough to recover from post-partem. Like really? That's NOT enough time at all.....baby needs their mom's.

You got it re: child support. My hubby can afford it. They base it on how much you make every year. But it's a LOT of money. Put it this way, it's about half of our monthly mortgage...almost 1K a month. Plus there are extra curricular activities her mother keeps trying to sign her up for. And they're all pricy things at that. His ex has some delusion that we're an ATM machine with unlimited resources. I hate her.

I wish you so much luck!!!! You deserve this so much. You're such a positive, upbeat person...you'll get through this. Where are you going for vacation?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-YES like really 6 weeks? You can take up to 12 but wow 12 is so much more-NOT lol...I plan on taking 12 weeks then going back part-time...my work knows everything going on so they are extremely awesome about it! 

UGH so annoying!! My brother is only 22 (got his gf prego at 18) and he got another job while in school and it's like a serving job and she wants more money!!! He is like no, I already had to get two jobs plus school to do everything!! SO unfair!!!

Aww thank you, that means a lot to me! I try to stay positive but sometimes it is so hard! lol We are going to the outer banks in North Carolina..Duck are actually. I plan on laying on the beach everyday and drinking while I can hahaa!!

Any news for you today?!?! What was the test like?


----------



## barbikins

Wow your brother started so young. And you know there are so many woman out there (my hubby's ex included) who don't appreciate the father for all he does & provides for. My husband provides for HER...I'm sorry but it doesn't cost as much a month to raise a child as he pays & so he basically pays her rent every month. But she has no problem telling him how he's a terrible father when she doesn't get what she wants. She's a manipulative bitch. IMO, she needs to go get herself a career & earn more money. She has a champagne taste on a beer budget. 

I'd love to visit N. Carolina one day. What do you do there - any surfing? Or just beach bumming? 

My test today is near negative. Hard to see on photo - there is a tiny reminiscence of a line but almost negative. Now I have to cross my fingers & hope it gets positive tomorrow/Saturday/Sunday....? Please!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-27 07.56.10_progression.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Wow your brother started so young. And you know there are so many woman out there (my hubby's ex included) who don't appreciate the father for all he does & provides for. My husband provides for HER...I'm sorry but it doesn't cost as much a month to raise a child as he pays & so he basically pays her rent every month. But she has no problem telling him how he's a terrible father when she doesn't get what she wants. She's a manipulative bitch. IMO, she needs to go get herself a career & earn more money. She has a champagne taste on a beer budget.
> 
> I'd love to visit N. Carolina one day. What do you do there - any surfing? Or just beach bumming?
> 
> My test today is near negative. Hard to see on photo - there is a tiny reminiscence of a line but almost negative. Now I have to cross my fingers & hope it gets positive tomorrow/Saturday/Sunday....? Please!!!!

haha you can barely see it in the last picture. Are u 10dpo today or 10dptrigger?? Hoping to see it get darker in the next few days. Are you going for blood work soon??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well haha she wasn't planned...We love my niece to death but when he came home and told my parents, they were extremely pissed! My niece will be 4 in December so now it's ok and she is so loved and I mean we tried to fight for her for full custody back when she was born. And we are Italian and her family tried to say that we will steal her and move back to Italy...I mean crazy -ass shit...now it's been 3-4 years and my brother and his ex FINALLY get along. I mean there is some shit still but we get to see my niece every other weekend, we get to bring her on vacation with us, so it's a lot better than it used to be!

Wow, that lady is a full on bitch!!! I feel bad for your hubby because unfortunately she had to deal with her until their child is 18! Ugh, man she makes me angry, I am sure she pisses the hell out of you!!!

OMG yes you should!! There is a lot to do there!! Well, we have been there before so this year probably bumming it and shopping. But the dunes are awesome to hike and 4-wheel, you can ride horses on the beach at sunset or sunrise, surfing-everything! You and your hubby definitely need to go!!!

Yayy for negative! Means the true BFP will be coming this weekend!!! FX for you!!!!! I am so excited!!

AFM-gave bloodwork this morning should have an answer by 1p.m. EST! My husband is hoping for 30 or less I an hoping for a big fat 0!!! lol



barbikins said:


> Wow your brother started so young. And you know there are so many woman out there (my hubby's ex included) who don't appreciate the father for all he does & provides for. My husband provides for HER...I'm sorry but it doesn't cost as much a month to raise a child as he pays & so he basically pays her rent every month. But she has no problem telling him how he's a terrible father when she doesn't get what she wants. She's a manipulative bitch. IMO, she needs to go get herself a career & earn more money. She has a champagne taste on a beer budget.
> 
> I'd love to visit N. Carolina one day. What do you do there - any surfing? Or just beach bumming?
> 
> My test today is near negative. Hard to see on photo - there is a tiny reminiscence of a line but almost negative. Now I have to cross my fingers & hope it gets positive tomorrow/Saturday/Sunday....? Please!!!!


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Wow your brother started so young. And you know there are so many woman out there (my hubby's ex included) who don't appreciate the father for all he does & provides for. My husband provides for HER...I'm sorry but it doesn't cost as much a month to raise a child as he pays & so he basically pays her rent every month. But she has no problem telling him how he's a terrible father when she doesn't get what she wants. She's a manipulative bitch. IMO, she needs to go get herself a career & earn more money. She has a champagne taste on a beer budget.
> 
> I'd love to visit N. Carolina one day. What do you do there - any surfing? Or just beach bumming?
> 
> My test today is near negative. Hard to see on photo - there is a tiny reminiscence of a line but almost negative. Now I have to cross my fingers & hope it gets positive tomorrow/Saturday/Sunday....? Please!!!!
> 
> haha you can barely see it in the last picture. Are u 10dpo today or 10dptrigger?? Hoping to see it get darker in the next few days. Are you going for blood work soon??Click to expand...

I am both 10dpo & 10dpt. I Ovulated they say probably that night. So it's probably as close to 10dpo as you can get...could possibly be 9dpo but I'm going with their estimate!
Bloods are on Tuesday the 2nd :) I think I'm going to be super bummed out if this doesn't work.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Well haha she wasn't planned...We love my niece to death but when he came home and told my parents, they were extremely pissed! My niece will be 4 in December so now it's ok and she is so loved and I mean we tried to fight for her for full custody back when she was born. And we are Italian and her family tried to say that we will steal her and move back to Italy...I mean crazy -ass shit...now it's been 3-4 years and my brother and his ex FINALLY get along. I mean there is some shit still but we get to see my niece every other weekend, we get to bring her on vacation with us, so it's a lot better than it used to be!
> 
> Wow, that lady is a full on bitch!!! I feel bad for your hubby because unfortunately she had to deal with her until their child is 18! Ugh, man she makes me angry, I am sure she pisses the hell out of you!!!
> 
> OMG yes you should!! There is a lot to do there!! Well, we have been there before so this year probably bumming it and shopping. But the dunes are awesome to hike and 4-wheel, you can ride horses on the beach at sunset or sunrise, surfing-everything! You and your hubby definitely need to go!!!
> 
> Yayy for negative! Means the true BFP will be coming this weekend!!! FX for you!!!!! I am so excited!!
> 
> AFM-gave bloodwork this morning should have an answer by 1p.m. EST! My husband is hoping for 30 or less I an hoping for a big fat 0!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Wow your brother started so young. And you know there are so many woman out there (my hubby's ex included) who don't appreciate the father for all he does & provides for. My husband provides for HER...I'm sorry but it doesn't cost as much a month to raise a child as he pays & so he basically pays her rent every month. But she has no problem telling him how he's a terrible father when she doesn't get what she wants. She's a manipulative bitch. IMO, she needs to go get herself a career & earn more money. She has a champagne taste on a beer budget.
> 
> I'd love to visit N. Carolina one day. What do you do there - any surfing? Or just beach bumming?
> 
> My test today is near negative. Hard to see on photo - there is a tiny reminiscence of a line but almost negative. Now I have to cross my fingers & hope it gets positive tomorrow/Saturday/Sunday....? Please!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, the EX pisses us off all the time :) We just decided to start ignoring her childish behaviors. She's such a brat LOL

Glad your brother sorted things out. It's so hard with exs :(

I'm really nervous about testing this weekend...I have this weird feeling I may be getting a bfn. I'm probably just really nervous about that being the case. I'm so used to not getting pregnant though. I just anticipate that every cycle now :( Even with two eggs? C'mon stupid womb!!!! :)

I hope your results are 0!!! You haven't gotten your period yet eh?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-Sorry about the morning sickness! I heard that sometimes a lot of morning sickness means it's a girl! I know it's still awhile away but when do you find out the sex?
> 
> Dan-My left tube is removed too from my ectopic pregnancy. You still have your left ovary? My doc said your right tube can catch the egg from the left side to get pregnant so we don't have to wait every other month for an IUI. But FX for you! I can't get my IUI till end of Aug/Sept when I actually start getting my period I will know more, but we should be close on the same schedule!!

Well hopefully late August/ early September but hubby and I may cheat and go get a 3D ultrasound tot ell and my friend found out at 13 weeks with a 3d and it was accurate. I may try to do one when I am 15/16 weeks


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I hear ya girl! I am the same way...when I did get my BFP before that I was like ya, this didn't work, and just kinda of gave up...like you said we are so used to getting BFN's it's hard to think positive! When I do get a BFP we aren't telling anyone till the initial week ultrasound, we learned our lesson this time!! But I have faith for you! Sometimes it's hard to have faith in ourselves and it's nice to know others are thinking about you! And that is me for you! :) FX for you hunny!!!!

Pnut-awww that is so awesome! I am excited for you guys! Do you have any guesses yet?


----------



## barbikins

It's difficult after a year & half to believe you're pregnant. And even when I did get pregnant in March, I felt some thing wasn't right. My intuition was correct.
We told maybe like 3 people when I got pregnant & I'm with you...One of my best friends will know. She's been by my side the whole time & she will strait up ask 'are you pregnant?' and I can't lie to her. She knows my test date even lol. But other than her & maybe my MIL & maybe my hubby's BFF, no one.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Yes, sometimes you just know! I had no knowledge what-so-ever...but like you said I will be telling my Best friend and hubby, I just can't see the look on my parents faces again like after the surgery...I would die...Oh and you guys will know too! :)


----------



## barbikins

funny how perfect strangers become the people who know TMI about you eh? :) lol
its great though that we have the internet to have forums for support.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG my numbers are 40!!!! I went from 67 to 40 in a week..WTF!?!? Why am I going down so SLOW...Apparently my body likes to be prego-UUURGGGHH...I want a 0 before vacation! If I leave and I am not 0 I can't go until I get back which the earliest is like Monday July 15th and I don't want to wait that long..Plus he wont do an IUI till 2 months after 0 so if I am on my period that week in September he will most likely make me wait till the 3rd cycle! GRR


----------



## barbikins

Awww hun I'm sorry for the bummer news. Your system is taking a very long time.
I hope it leaves your system soon fx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins- I hear ya girl! I am the same way...when I did get my BFP before that I was like ya, this didn't work, and just kinda of gave up...like you said we are so used to getting BFN's it's hard to think positive! When I do get a BFP we aren't telling anyone till the initial week ultrasound, we learned our lesson this time!! But I have faith for you! Sometimes it's hard to have faith in ourselves and it's nice to know others are thinking about you! And that is me for you! :) FX for you hunny!!!!
> 
> Pnut-awww that is so awesome! I am excited for you guys! Do you have any guesses yet?

I honestly felt like a boy at first but then the heartbeat was 170bpm. So now I do not know. Hubby really wants a girl. I will be happy with either as long as their healthy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> OMG my numbers are 40!!!! I went from 67 to 40 in a week..WTF!?!? Why am I going down so SLOW...Apparently my body likes to be prego-UUURGGGHH...I want a 0 before vacation! If I leave and I am not 0 I can't go until I get back which the earliest is like Monday July 15th and I don't want to wait that long..Plus he wont do an IUI till 2 months after 0 so if I am on my period that week in September he will most likely make me wait till the 3rd cycle! GRR


I know it is hard, but keep your head up. I too remember what its like to see a negative test and I am in fear still because I am only 10 wks. I am trying to stay as calm as possible. I am truly sorry that you are taking a while to get the pregnancy hormone out of your system


----------



## MandaC

Haha u know what I was just thinking about. My RE told me that I have a 1 in 3 chance of ending up with multiples if I have more then 1 follie. So that means Barbkins, Breakingdawn and me all had 2 follies so I wonder if one of the 3 of us will end up with twins!!! Wouldn't that be something :)


----------



## barbikins

Really Manda?! I was told 10% chance. Oh god. Well all three of us would have to be pregnant this cycle do this to work. Let's hope we are all pregnant.


----------



## MandaC

Oh you know what that is with injections. Iam sorry I spoke to soon. Lol sorry for the scare. And iam just assuming we all get our bfps!! Thinking positive:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes...that would beamazing three of us with bfps loll 

Oh and I don't mind being the 1/3 with twins...DH wants them lol

I'm about 4/5dpo and feel nothing!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Ahh ok. Good thing I didn't go with injectables lol. 
11dpo and test is now stark white. Which makes me think its over.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Yes...that would beamazing three of us with bfps loll
> 
> Oh and I don't mind being the 1/3 with twins...DH wants them lol
> 
> I'm about 4/5dpo and feel nothing!!!!!!

I want them too!! I did ask the nurse tho right before my IUI and I asked her being that I have 2 follies now what r my chances and she did say 40% of getting twins. I don't think that number had anything to do with injections cause I already had 2 follies. 

AFM: Today is 7dpo and about 10dpt and I caved and tested this morning. I got a bfn!! So that means the trigger is gone earlier then last time:thumbup:
Iam going to test one more time tmrw just to make sure. 
I had some more cramping last night and my back is so sore. I think it's worse then last month. Iam trying to compare months cause both times I was taking progesterone. I also woke up with leg cramps this morning and a Charlie horse?
Oh and one last thing. When I was falling asleep last night I had a super quick dream that I swerved in my car and hit another car head on!! Scared that crap out of me. Would that be a sign of vivid dreams in early pregnancy?? Lol

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Hey girl I didn't get my BFP till 15 DPO and I think Pnut was close to 17 DPO...so don't give up yet!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun....I'll try not to obsess... Haha...ya right lol


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi I a m new to the whole IUI process, Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 year now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have our first IUI going to make an appointment next month and hope to have an appointment for the IUI procedure in Sept.2013. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-Hey girl I didn't get my BFP till 15 DPO and I think Pnut was close to 17 DPO...so don't give up yet!!!

Yes I was 17dpo. My line was very faint and then I took a digital and It said pregnant. Don't give up hun


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies...hoping everyone is having a good wknd!! I have 2 BBQs this wknd and fireworks. It's going to be a nice 2 days. What is everyone else up too?

Iam 8dpo today and this morning I was feeling pretty tired, I had a hard time opening my eyes. Still crossing my fingers pretty tight


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls! Well I have some brown spotting. Didn't last long tho...then one of my late morning test turned positive and the test later is negative. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Going crazy ladies.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-29 19.01.22.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! Well I have some brown spotting. Didn't last long tho...then one of my late morning test turned positive and the test later is negative. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Going crazy ladies.

Ohh very exciting!!!! Maybe it's time to use a FRER?? Would that be more sensitive??


----------



## barbikins

Well I will see what tmr brings. Because there seems to be the utmost faint lines still a FRER would be positive. But if tmr morning there is a line I shall pick up a FRER. The spotting however concerns me. :(


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Well I will see what tmr brings. Because there seems to be the utmost faint lines still a FRER would be positive. But if tmr morning there is a line I shall pick up a FRER. The spotting however concerns me. :(

Oh. I thought your tests we bfn the other day. Do u think its still the trigger in your system?


----------



## barbikins

Well my tests were negative but then after they driedni can see the faint lines. So faint its more like a shadow but its not an evap or shadow line. Anyway I shall see what tomorrow morning brings and go from there. I am rurunning errands in the morning so if I get a positive I will buy a FRER. I am worried about the brown spotting. Its always a sign A F will be on her way.


----------



## MandaC

Could be implantation bleeding too tho.


----------



## barbikins

13dpo...big fat negative.


----------



## MandaC

It still could be early try not to feel to bummed. My Friday got a bfn on day 14 and then was bfp on day 16:)


----------



## barbikins

The spotting concerns me!!
In a fit of frustration I tossed my test in the trash. Pulled it out later and the faintest line. I don't know I think it's still the ovidrel


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I didn't get mine until like 14 or 15 DPO so you still have time! Some people just take later to show up. :) Keep faith!


----------



## Jlh1980

Barb I too threw mine in the trash thinking it was negative only to pull it out 8 hours later and see that there was a faint positive! It's not over yet!

Manda vivid dreams and feeling tired are both good signs, although you probably already know is since you already have two beautiful children!


----------



## MandaC

Jlh1980 said:


> Barb I too threw mine in the trash thinking it was negative only to pull it out 8 hours later and see that there was a faint positive! It's not over yet!
> 
> Manda vivid dreams and feeling tired are both good signs, although you probably already know is since you already have two beautiful children!

Thank you:)

I only had that one strange dream. Lol would u consider the dream I had vivid?? I have never had that as a symptom before. Iam definitely tired but not exhausted like I was with my second. It kinda concerns me but I keep trying to tell myself each pregnancy is different and I wasn't tired with my second. 

How is everything going with you:)


----------



## barbikins

Hiya! Well 14dpo and bfn. Had some mild cramps & the lightest of brown spotting. 
I'm anticipating a bfn bloods tmr. I got the lightest of lines on a FRER this morning but my IC negative. 
Like very faint. Actually I'm starting to think Ovidrel is still in my system.


----------



## MandaC

Could it be a true bfp and not the Ovidrel. The spotting could be implantation. Hoping tmrw u get good news!!!


----------



## barbikins

I appreciate your optimism xo
I feel out. Bummer. I have one more IUI and then I have no ideas....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Do you go to the docs for a blood test?


----------



## barbikins

I went in this morning. Ive got a negative IC.
Just waiting for the dreaded call.... 

Actually yesterday I wiped after going to the washroom and there was bright red blood on the toilet paper. Thought af was here but then it stopped. BAH.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I went in this morning. Ive got a negative IC.
> Just waiting for the dreaded call....
> 
> Actually yesterday I wiped after going to the washroom and there was bright red blood on the toilet paper. Thought af was here but then it stopped. BAH.

I am feeling the same. I go for blood work on Friday but iam feeling like iam out too. 
What does IC stand for??


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I went in this morning. Ive got a negative IC.
> Just waiting for the dreaded call....
> 
> Actually yesterday I wiped after going to the washroom and there was bright red blood on the toilet paper. Thought af was here but then it stopped. BAH.

Barbikins...you doing ok?? Everyone has been very quiet.


----------



## barbikins

Hey there. My test is negative. Waiting for AF now!
We have one more IUI scheduled this month before we meet our RE in Aug and go from there. I'm going to GI for a second opinion. 5 iui later I think my RE had a chance to figure me out. I just hope I can get pregnant this year. 

I'm pretty bummed out these days. 

IC stands for Internet Cheapie pregnancy test.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey there. My test is negative. Waiting for AF now!
> We have one more IUI scheduled this month before we meet our RE in Aug and go from there. I'm going to GI for a second opinion. 5 iui later I think my RE had a chance to figure me out. I just hope I can get pregnant this year.
> 
> I'm pretty bummed out these days.
> 
> IC stands for Internet Cheapie pregnancy test.
> 
> Hows everyone else?

Iam sorry to hear that:( I am happy that u have a plan tho:)

Iam also a little bummed. Iam feeling out as well. Iam 12dpo, I do feel off today tho. I go for blood on Friday.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am truly sorry to hear about the negative Barbkins. How is everyone else doing? I am still dealing with morning sickness.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies. Sorry for those feeling bummed. I totally feel you. I'm at my RE office. I had my E2 blood test this early morning now going to have an u/s. Hoping for good news. I went to a prayer group this morning at 6am. Omg....it was soo amazing...emotional, along with other feelings. It felt soo good. What the holy spirit can do. I'll let you ladies know what my outcome is. Have a great day.


----------



## barbikins

Good luck lovepink!

Thanks Manda :) Good luck xo


----------



## Lovepink81

Thanks Barbikins!!
Soo...my E2 was 45. My ultrasound didn't have big follicles either under 10mm. She said that it coinside with each other. What she didn't want to see was a low E2 with big follicles. So i guess that's good. 
Today I do my last Follistim shot 75ui. The next five days I'll be doing Menopur. Which is a new medicine for me. Then I go back next Tuesday for another E2 blood test and ultrasound. Oh also, NP wants me to start CoQ10. 
Have anyone used Menopur before? What experiences have you had?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I am so sorry hunny! Maybe this next IUI is it! And if not, I am with you on seeing another doctor!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Amco! How are you doing? Is your Beta down or you haven't tested yet?

Any of you on CoQ? My RE said to take it but it causes diarrhea for me. ;(


----------



## Katarina

Hi everyone, I have been following this threads and I hope I am welcome. I had my iui on the 28/06 and have been feeling cramping. We have been trying for three years now with one tube because of ectopic. I'm 6dpiui and testing on the 12th. This 2ww is so stressful.

Barbs, I'm sorry for the BFN. Hope the next one gives you a positive.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Katarina! Welcome :) Good luck to you! xo

Ladies, have you had delayed period from Clomid? I've been spotting for DAYS and AF should be here now :(


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Hi Katarina! Welcome :) Good luck to you! xo
> 
> Ladies, have you had delayed period from Clomid? I've been spotting for DAYS and AF should be here now :(

I'm very regular on my own and with clomid it was no different. I got my period every 28 days.


----------



## trying hard

Clomid always extended my cycle from 27.5 days to around 29 30.

So sorry about the BFN Barb. Im still rooting for all of you and reading this thread daily.

:dust: to all


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins :hugs: sorry for bfn. I know how crappy it feels.

IUI #3 - bfn today at 10dpo. Sucks. Going in for bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## esah

Hi Barbikins (I'm back! It has been a while) - Yes, I spotted for *four* days before I got my June period after going off Clomid in May. And this month it seems very slow to come as well. I'm waiting impatiently b/c I'll be starting my IVF protocol the next day....


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Everyone

I am sorry about the bfn Breakingdawn...maybe it was too early?? I too went for bloodwork this morning and got a bfn last night at 12dpo. I am hoping it comes out bfp this morning but I don't think it will.

AFM: like I said I took a test last night 12dpo and it was negative. I am hoping it was because it was at night and I just drank a fair amount and didn't hold it for long...lol
My doctor is on holidays till the 15th of July and gone at the end of the month and the office is closed so if it is bfn I am pretty sure I will just just take a break from the injestions until sept. I will still take my fermera and get some monitoring done but kinda take a break. The nurse is also sending me to do a Sono Hystogram. Has anyone had this done and can shed some light on it for me It is also called a 2 Step Dye test. 
Anyways so that it all I am just waiting for the dr. office to call and I will know forsure.

How is everyone else feeling??? 

**Sorry if some of you read this twice:)


----------



## MandaC

The nurse just called blood test is BFN!!! I stopped my progesterone this morning so just waiting for AF to show and onto a kinda half natural cycle I guess until Sept.


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry manda :(
July should be our month...lets make it happen! AHhhhh!

I got AF today :(


----------



## barbikins

thanks ladies for responding about Clomid! I got my period today so we're all good on the gravy train :)

esah....I spotted for DAYS. doctor put Progesterone on my next cycle.
What are the side effects ladies on progesterone? I wanna get an idea what the average effects are?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I'm sorry manda :(
> July should be our month...lets make it happen! AHhhhh!
> 
> I got AF today :(

Thank you. Means a lot:) 
I just stopped my progesterone so I should get mine by Saturday:) 

Sounds like a good plan for July. Iam doing July/August somewhat natural so we will see. It would be great to save $1500 not doing an IUI if that happened!! Lol 

Onto the next!!!! 
Breakingdawn have u heard anything? Did u get blood work today or tmrw??


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> thanks ladies for responding about Clomid! I got my period today so we're all good on the gravy train :)
> 
> esah....I spotted for DAYS. doctor put Progesterone on my next cycle.
> What are the side effects ladies on progesterone? I wanna get an idea what the average effects are?

Side effects r the same as AF and pregnancy symptoms. Tiredness, cramps, acne, backackes. All the lovely stuff. 

AFM: AF came right on sced after stopping my progesterone. DH and I trying naturally this month and doing a few more tests crossing my fingers. I should be testing around August 3!!

How is everyone? You guys r all so quiet.


----------



## barbikins

thanks for letting me know! I hear the side effects are not awesome. and we're going camping right after. but i think these symptoms I can cope with? if i get preggers all the better :)

Good luck trying naturally!!!!! I think I'll be doing IUI some time around July 15th to 17th...in & around there. Which means testing will be around end of month.


----------



## MandaC

Where is everyone...lol


----------



## barbikins

Here! :)


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Here! :)

:) iam waiting for the nurse to call with my tests dates. I am going to a 2 step dye test. I have to go to Toronto 2 days in a row....:dohh:


----------



## barbikins

Oh which clinic? I'm in TO!!

I haven't done a dye test but I did do the saline ultrasound...sono something it's called.
What are they looking for?


----------



## MandaC

I can't remember what clinic. I will let u know when she calls. Iam doing the saline ultrasound one day and the dye test the next. They are just checking for anything out of the ordinary. 
I have heard getting the dye test to check your tubes actually can increase the chance of pregnancy cause they flush your tubes out. Lol I guess we will see.


----------



## barbikins

I did that test & I didn't get pregnant. If there are any blockage or what they call "cobwebs" it can help. Didn't help me though...obviously lol.
Good luck I hope everything's clear :)
Did you have trouble conceiving your other two children?


----------



## MandaC

Iam going to True North Imagening on Bay St. 

They said the Dye testing is what increases your odd not the saline one. 

I did but it just took one month of being on fermera and normal bding and we were pregnant. That is why I don't understand why all of a sudden it won't work:(


----------



## barbikins

Oh ok I heard the Saline helps too. Well I hope it can help you too!

Yeah I got pregnant w/o even trying...so why a year & half later I'm still not pregnant I will never know....things change in our bodies...not always explanations unless we do IVF.
I've had 4 failed IUI's too. I'm onto my 5th this month...I just hope it works.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Oh ok I heard the Saline helps too. Well I hope it can help you too!
> 
> Yeah I got pregnant w/o even trying...so why a year & half later I'm still not pregnant I will never know....things change in our bodies...not always explanations unless we do IVF.
> I've had 4 failed IUI's too. I'm onto my 5th this month...I just hope it works.

Just think at least you know you CAN get pregnant. I've never ever had a positive and may never know if I can actually conceive so your one step closer then some of us. Stay positive my dear, it's happened once it will happen again :) prayers sent for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry about the BFN ladies. I hope you all get your BFP soon. I am still battling the morning sickness. I am 12 weeks today. My hubby leaves VA Wednesday to drive home:) I can't wait to see him.


----------



## barbikins

You're right its good to know I did get pregnant. That might give me a one up but secondary infertility is real & so I will never know. And maybe it will take a really long time. Just hope that's not true. One more IUI cycle & then one cycle trying on our own. Hope it works this month.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> You're right its good to know I did get pregnant. That might give me a one up but secondary infertility is real & so I will never know. And maybe it will take a really long time. Just hope that's not true. One more IUI cycle & then one cycle trying on our own. Hope it works this month.

I really hope it works this cycle for you too! Have you had a hsg or lap and dye done yet?


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
Omg! I've had sucky past week! Ok so I told you guys that I started Menopur right. I injected myself last Thursday and Friday and I was suppose to get my delivery on Saturday. Yeah...that delivery never came!! I was balling my eyes out!! I was soo upset, angry! I called my NP on call told me to call the pharmacy nurse on call. Did that. they couldn't get anything out to me. Pharmacy nurse called me Sunday, to see if I wanted them to ship a the meds Sunday night about 11pm. I told them that wasn't going to work. You can imagine my frustrations! I had already decided to cancel this cycle because I didn't inject the Menopur Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.
So Monday morning I called my RE office to cancel todays appt. I told them that I wasn't going to go due to the missed shots and I didn't want to pay for the ultrasound and be told that I don't have anything. NP told me to come in that I wasn't going to get charged for the U/S. she wanted to see if I had developed follies on my own. 
So today..I go in and hold molly I have two follies 18mm and 15mm on my right ovary. Which is weird because my right ovary has never developed any follies since the whole TTC. She then sends me to lab to have an E2 blood test done. Last week my E2 was 45. Today my E2 was 325. :) OMG...I was shaking I was sooo excited to hear that my level was high!! Sooo..my 3rd IUI is scheduled for Friday. I'll also start progesterone vaginally. Which is new to me. I don't want to get to amp, but today has been good news all day!! Oh as for the pharmacy...I got a call today. I get to keep the shipment that I finally picked up at the UPS warehouse yesterday and they will reimburse me. So all in all..started out bad...ending up good for now! Sorry sooo long!! :0)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

During my IUIs it was always the left ovary to drop an egg, when I conceived naturally it was my right ovary


----------



## Lovepink81

Well I guess I'm on the "RIGHT" track!! Seriously though...as always...really hoping for a BFP!! 




Pnutsprincess said:


> During my IUIs it was always the left ovary to drop an egg, when I conceived naturally it was my right ovary


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey guys!!! I officially have hit 0 and just ended my period!!! So happy we can start trying again!!! We go see the docs tomorrow to see when we can get another IUI!!! If not for a couple months we will be trying naturally!!


----------



## MandaC

Yay!!! That's great. Fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Dannixo

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey guys!!! I officially have hit 0 and just ended my period!!! So happy we can start trying again!!! We go see the docs tomorrow to see when we can get another IUI!!! If not for a couple months we will be trying naturally!!

Yay! That's awesome news! Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

Amco, I've been wondering about you! Great news :)
Why would you need to wait to do an IUI? I hope you can start this cycle??

I'm scheduled for IUI tomorrow & Wednesday! IS cycle #5 going to be lucky? I sure hope so. I'm not so excited anymore. I just hope it works this time...

Manda, how are you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins ... I'm right behind you, just started cycle dfor IUI # 4.

I hope this cycle is your bfp!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hello Breaking dawn! When are you scheduled for iui? BTW does your doctor do one or two insemination dates?
Good luck to.you as well! We all deserve our bfp soon!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hello Breaking dawn! When are you scheduled for iui? BTW does your doctor do one or two insemination dates?
> Good luck to.you as well! We all deserve our bfp soon!!!

IUI upcoming weekend sat/sun or mon. We have option for 1 IUI or back to backs. I choose to do back to back IUIs. 

What are you doing?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey guys!!! I officially have hit 0 and just ended my period!!! So happy we can start trying again!!! We go see the docs tomorrow to see when we can get another IUI!!! If not for a couple months we will be trying naturally!!

Great news! I have my fingers crossed for you and all the July/Aug testers! :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Breaking dawn! When are you scheduled for iui? BTW does your doctor do one or two insemination dates?
> Good luck to.you as well! We all deserve our bfp soon!!!
> 
> IUI upcoming weekend sat/sun or mon. We have option for 1 IUI or back to backs. I choose to do back to back IUIs.
> 
> What are you doing?Click to expand...

Back to Back. My clinic just does it this way. And I'm all for getting our best chances. I hope it works this time!


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies another :bfn: for me.. Looks like the surgery isn't going to make this any easy.. Af should be here by morning. Like clock work. Ugh! So frustrating! I know it was a natural cycle but one can still hope. Been cramping really bad all morning. Calling the doctor when I start then back to round 7 of clomid plus iui again.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Amco, I've been wondering about you! Great news :)
> Why would you need to wait to do an IUI? I hope you can start this cycle??
> 
> I'm scheduled for IUI tomorrow & Wednesday! IS cycle #5 going to be lucky? I sure hope so. I'm not so excited anymore. I just hope it works this time...
> 
> Manda, how are you?

Hello. Sorry iam so quiet iam here tho. I had my hsg yesterday. No blockages but won't get my results back from the reg ultrasound till I see the dr on July 31. We r still playing it clam just doing whatever and trying not to think about the whole TTC business. Glad to see everyone is good. I will probably be a bit quiet for the next little while but I will still be following along


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you guys!!! I already had my period Last week while i was on vacation!so I'm a little late to do clomid so he just wants me to do naturally this month but next month we are getting on IUI! Maybe I'll get prego naturally! Lol

Barbikins-wow this month went fast!! Exciting for IUI again. 5th time is the charm! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everyone!

Danni I'm really sorry it was negative. We all hope on natural cycles that it can work. Actually to my surprise IUI doesn't increase the chances considerably from natural intercourse. I'm disappointed with that LOL

Manda glad to hear so far so good. Will you plan to try on your own in the mean time?
I hope you get a bit of a break. And I agree some times you need a break from BNB. xo

Amco! Good luck!!! It CAN happen. I forgot, did you try clomid before?
I really hope you get your rainbow soon, hun. You really deserve it. WE all do:)
I hope that 5th times' a charm. I'm really not very excited about this whole process anymore. Around 4.6 Million Sperm today...my follicle is 2.0cm...I ovulated yesterday so yahooo!!!! 1dpo today :)


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Danni I'm really sorry it was negative. We all hope on natural cycles that it can work. Actually to my surprise IUI doesn't increase the chances considerably from natural intercourse. I'm disappointed with that LOL
> 
> Manda glad to hear so far so good. Will you plan to try on your own in the mean time?
> I hope you get a bit of a break. And I agree some times you need a break from BNB. xo
> 
> Amco! Good luck!!! It CAN happen. I forgot, did you try clomid before?
> I really hope you get your rainbow soon, hun. You really deserve it. WE all do:)
> I hope that 5th times' a charm. I'm really not very excited about this whole process anymore. Around 4.6 Million Sperm today...my follicle is 2.0cm...I ovulated yesterday so yahooo!!!! 1dpo today :)

Your test date is my birthday!! That's a good day:)

We are trying on our own until atleast September maybe October. 

Good luck my fingers are crossed for u.


----------



## barbikins

OH cool, your bday :) maybe a lucky date?! :)
Good luck trying on your own. If I don't fall preggers this cycle we're doing natural for August until after we meet with the doctor.
I jsut hope I get pregnant already!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> OH cool, your bday :) maybe a lucky date?! :)
> Good luck trying on your own. If I don't fall preggers this cycle we're doing natural for August until after we meet with the doctor.
> I jsut hope I get pregnant already!

Iam really hoping this month is yours...do u have any plan what comes next just incase it doesn't work. Are u guys going to try IVF?


----------



## barbikins

Manda,

No IVF...we just can't afford it. Around 10-12K...we can't afford that & not willing to go into debt if it may not work. We've been pregnant before & had children so it's not like we can't. I think we just need to be very, very patient.
Basically what we've planned is that August we'd try on our own & then we'll meet our RE & see what she's got to say. Do more tests maybe...I'd like to try a DNA fragmentation test on DH. Then do IUI again starting September. I think it's our best bet. I am also going to line up a second opinion. My doctor sent a requisition. I'm just waiting for the appointment to be scheduled.


----------



## barbikins

Ladies, My hubby's sperm had 10% Morph...is that OK???
I'm very confused. No one said other wise at my clinic but google has me worried....


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda,
> 
> No IVF...we just can't afford it. Around 10-12K...we can't afford that & not willing to go into debt if it may not work. We've been pregnant before & had children so it's not like we can't. I think we just need to be very, very patient.
> Basically what we've planned is that August we'd try on our own & then we'll meet our RE & see what she's got to say. Do more tests maybe...I'd like to try a DNA fragmentation test on DH. Then do IUI again starting September. I think it's our best bet. I am also going to line up a second opinion. My doctor sent a requisition. I'm just waiting for the appointment to be scheduled.

Well u sound like u have a good plan. We are pretty much doing the same thing cause our IUIs cost 1500$ a month. We probably won't be doing IVF either. 
If u don't mind me asking cause ur in TO what does your IUIs cost? And u do back to back right?


----------



## barbikins

Your IUI cost $1500 a month?! That's very expensive. Most I've heard was $700.
We pay $295 per IUI...we do two back-to-back so call its $600/month. Plus $90 for Ovidrel. But wait, are your meds expensive?

Can I ask what clinic you're going to? or what DR?


----------



## MandaC

Yea 1500$ a month. My Fermera is covered but our IUI costs 500$ for 1 then 90$ for Ovidrel and iam also taking Puregon which 365$ for 300iu. I need 3 of those cause I take 100iu at a time and I O a little later. 
I go to the Durham Fertility Clinic in Oshawa and see Dr. Hepburn. 
Where do u go??


----------



## barbikins

So $500/month is two IUIs right? OK I thought it had to do with meds too. I'm on naturaly cycle IUI's other than getting Ovidrel which my Benefits cover thankfully!

I go in TO...Dr.Redmond at Hannam Fertility Clinic. I'm going for a second opinion some where around College & Bay...don't remember his name now....


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> So $500/month is two IUIs right? OK I thought it had to do with meds too. I'm on naturaly cycle IUI's other than getting Ovidrel which my Benefits cover thankfully!
> 
> I go in TO...Dr.Redmond at Hannam Fertility Clinic. I'm going for a second opinion some where around College & Bay...don't remember his name now....

No 500$ is for 1 IUI :( My insurance is done I have 5000$ life time for anything fertility but it is all gone now:(. The only thing I get coverage for is Fermera cause that is not known as a fertility med it is a breast Cancer drug. We will see, I am hoping this break will so some good and we will maybe do another IUI in sept.

I just went to a fertility clinic around Bay St. this week....True North, It has Life Quest fertility clinic in the building too.


----------



## barbikins

The building I go to has Life Quest too...maybe we go to the same building ;)
Wow you could save money going to another clinic. Are you living in TO?
Yeah my insurance covers around $2500 life time & then hubby has it too.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

I'm in toronto too and I pay 600 for back to back IUIs. Then injectable is 100.

Barbikins...when I was getting referrals for clinics. i tried to go to life quest bc i read good things. I work downtown so it would be sooo convenient but there wait was so long so I went to new life.

Manda & Barbikins... i am in the same boat as I'm on another IUI with no successes in the past 3. i am scared to try ivf. 

But I have been reading a lot about natural cycle ivf....its ivf with out the major meds to make follies.

So its less expensive...but you won't have 17 follies etc. although sometimes ppl have that and only end up with one good one.

So you just use IUI meds 

MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm in ohio and I pay $300 for iui plus $295 for noverall


----------



## barbikins

@breaking dawn - I had NO idea this was an option. How interesting! The only issue I see is if the egg that gets harvested isn't ideal then you have to wait for the next month,etc. I would see your chances of a healthy embryo increases if you take the meds. But that's some thing to consider or at least discuss.

this all gets so exhausting eh? I'm tired of going to the clinic's & getting up super early. Getting bloods drawn, the "fun" ultrasound process. Like I'd like to just move on now.
We got pregnant on our second IUI even tho it was a Chemical so I'd like to have thought it would work soon again. How wrong I was. I just don't get it....


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> The building I go to has Life Quest too...maybe we go to the same building ;)
> Wow you could save money going to another clinic. Are you living in TO?
> Yeah my insurance covers around $2500 life time & then hubby has it too.

I live just east of Oshawa and go to that clinic. Going to TO maybe cheaper but I would a lot more money on train and gas. Stuff like that.


----------



## barbikins

OH I wouldn't wanna travel far either...especially for the early morning Cycle Monitoring so I totally get it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> @breaking dawn - I had NO idea this was an option. How interesting! The only issue I see is if the egg that gets harvested isn't ideal then you have to wait for the next month,etc. I would see your chances of a healthy embryo increases if you take the meds. But that's some thing to consider or at least discuss.
> 
> this all gets so exhausting eh? I'm tired of going to the clinic's & getting up super early. Getting bloods drawn, the "fun" ultrasound process. Like I'd like to just move on now.
> We got pregnant on our second IUI even tho it was a Chemical so I'd like to have thought it would work soon again. How wrong I was. I just don't get it....

I was in a different thread and someone there who doesn't want to take all the meds that go with ivf mentioned it. So I started researching it....its not too common bc you have to have no issues with your follies. so for example women that need to use lots of meds to stim just to get numerous follies wouldn't work. 

I KNOW exactly how you feel. I could have written that last paragraph you wrote myself. Especially today as I went in for cd11 scan. it doesn't make any sense how things work...we got pregnant on our own early on ended in chemical...and now iui isn't working. 

Goodluck. ...this cycle I really hope you get your bfp. if you do end up checking out a different clinic down town let me know. I may as well.


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, Ladies!! can I join? DH (37) and I(39) are trying our first IUI this month!

Hope to find some experts here, as we are newbies. As well, here is our story:

I conceived with ease 5 times in the past, as recently as 4 years ago. That pregnancy was ectopic, for which I got a salpingostomy. Luckily, it was in a "good"place - infundibular (between the ovary and tube) and was just sort of hanging there. Surgeon said she was very optimistic that no permanent damage was done.

Because of the ectopic, DH and I went for thorough fertility check up prior to ttc, esp for the HSG. I actually had it done TWICE, and both tubes are perfect! :) This was very good news that spurred our TTC attempts. Even though FS wanted to go IUI right away, we declined since we had not given the natural way much of a shot. 

We have been ttc for 4 months. 2 of those months we really didn't have a real shot, and in truth we have only had 2 good attempts. But truthfully, I believe a cone biopsy done almost 20 years ago is now resulting in decreased CM. (That biopsy turned out to be unnecessary! Told I had CINIII turned out to be Ectropian) 

I am esp convinced because FS told me all other fertility tests have come out A+.

That brings us to today! Got AF again and I told DH I want to do IUI now while our chances are highest. Where will we be if we fail for another year? My fertility will possibly decline by then, not to mention the stress of trying for a year without success.....
Not a gamble I am willing to take at 39-1/2 years old.

DH agreed that we are gonna do it. I am going for an Ovarian reserve blood test today. 

I am very excited. 

Can anyone tell me anything as far as if I can do anything to help success? I'm interested in all advice, as what I know now can help us later.

Thanks and :dust: to all!


----------



## MandaC

Welcome Zesty Girl!!


I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol sorry tmi. :)

I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?


----------



## Dannixo

Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.

Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)


----------



## zestygirl

Wow congratulations on getting married!

Newlywed women are especially fertile, I've heard ;) 

As for immature eggs... Don't know about immature, but certainly it is true that both men and women can release duds from time to time. I think that is a suspected cause of the high ratio (30%) of CPs.

I am at my cd3 US. 

I am 39. I have 12 follicles on the left and 6 on the right. Is this good?? Can anyone tell me what it should be at my age? Just curious...

and picking up Puregon and getting the results of my AMH test. Very curious to learn the results- ie, my time left to menopause.... My mom was 55 or so and hopefully I am like her...


----------



## NurseJaime

It's been forever ( ok 2 months) since I've been on here! Hope you ladies are doing good! We took June & July off from TTC while we did semen back ups for our August IUI. I've been off clomid for 2 months and thank god my Acne is gone! That 5 months of having a 13 year olds skin issues was a nightmare! The not TTC has been goof for our marriage too! much less stress! We are still waiting for the final word from our Dr to see if we will have enough swimmers for an IUI. In the mean time we are going to a foster/adoption orientation at our county's human resources division and I'm shocked at just how excited me and DH are!!!


----------



## MandaC

This month iam just taking Fermera and on cd 15 and started getting egg white cm last night so we will see. I called the dr and iam going in tmrw for blood work just to see what my levels r and a ultrasound so iam not driving myself nuts the next 2 weeks thinking I have symptoms. Lol


----------



## MandaC

So I was at the dr this morning to see if we could see if I O'd yesterday. Anyways my LH was 19 my progesterone is 2.5 (it's only cd16 today) and my E2 was 92. What do u guys think?? I also had an ultrasound and I had a bun h of little follies but couldn't see any larger ones. She couldn't find a corpus letrium (sp?) but she said some ppl don't get those either so I dunno. I go back on Thursday too if my progesterone confirms that I O'd. I just hope the follie was big enough.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni...congrats on getting married...woohoo!!


Ladies...I am now in the tww....had back to back IUIs yesterday and today!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA for a couple weeks! FX for all you ladies!!! Breaking dawn, welcome to the TWW! Barbikins-how are you doing?!?! Where are you at in your cycle? Welcome all the new ladies! I will be more active now! I was on vacation for awhile and then had our festival here in our town, that I help put on, so now back to normal life lol!! 

Afm-we are trying natural this month, I got my first period since the surgery on vacation so it was too late do an IUI this month, which is fine we need this month to save money anyways. SO we are trying natural. I am peeing on a OPK, I haven't done this in forever!! I keep getting faint lines lol, I am hoping I get a positive soon!! but I am KMFX for all you ladies!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Danni-just read you are in Ohio, where at? I am in Akron, Ohio! My IUI's are back to back and they are $500 total plus with HCG, Clomid, and the U/S (My insurance covers nothing) I am around $1000 total!


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> @breaking dawn - I had NO idea this was an option. How interesting! The only issue I see is if the egg that gets harvested isn't ideal then you have to wait for the next month,etc. I would see your chances of a healthy embryo increases if you take the meds. But that's some thing to consider or at least discuss.
> 
> this all gets so exhausting eh? I'm tired of going to the clinic's & getting up super early. Getting bloods drawn, the "fun" ultrasound process. Like I'd like to just move on now.
> We got pregnant on our second IUI even tho it was a Chemical so I'd like to have thought it would work soon again. How wrong I was. I just don't get it....
> 
> I was in a different thread and someone there who doesn't want to take all the meds that go with ivf mentioned it. So I started researching it....its not too common bc you have to have no issues with your follies. so for example women that need to use lots of meds to stim just to get numerous follies wouldn't work.
> 
> I KNOW exactly how you feel. I could have written that last paragraph you wrote myself. Especially today as I went in for cd11 scan. it doesn't make any sense how things work...we got pregnant on our own early on ended in chemical...and now iui isn't working.
> 
> Goodluck. ...this cycle I really hope you get your bfp. if you do end up checking out a different clinic down town let me know. I may as well.Click to expand...

It's some thing I'd discuss with my RE for sure. I don't have issues ovulating on my own. I only worry my follicles are getting too mature on their own. I have all my test results emailed to me today from all my tests & cycle monitoring for my referral & also my own interest. The month we did CM last year to see if I was Ovulating my follicle was 2.2cm on its own. I guess that's not bad. But some cycle's I ovulate really late.
I am going to phone the new clinic after I'm done posting this post. I hope they figure smth out. I have some Mile PCO (not PCOS) which can cause issues but I ovulate & my hormones are all in check. My doctor mentioned this but said for my case it's a non-issue. Anyway I wonder if she's right...hrmmm.


----------



## barbikins

@Amco, welcome back :) I went on a camping trip this past weekend so I was MIA too!
I'm 6dpo & booooo-ring! LOL Rather be in the TWW than no where right? So anyway I don't know what to feel/think. I'm sorta numb by this all now. I think I'll start my progression tests tomorrow morning (if I remember!) & take it from there.

How are you?


----------



## barbikins

Danni - Congrats on your wedding! Where did you get married?

Breaking Dawn, how did your IUI's go? What were the results??

Zesty, welcome!!! Wish I had something to share in terms of inspiration but I don't. This is my 5th IUI I'm waiting on to see if it worked. I had a Chemical pregnancy on our second IUI...no pregnancy since. Unexplained Infertility...I am also getting another referral. I was pregnant on my own two years ago...Husband fathered two children. We are surprised this has taken us so long. We tried on our own for 12 months before going to IUI which we started in Feb...break in April b/c of Miscarriage...& now 5th IUI...ugh.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Yes, I feel ya! When I had to wait to have sex..btw it was 8 weeks to the day I finally got my period after my surgery and ectopic pregnancy, and it SUCKED! I told my husband I rather be in the TWW then just sit here for 2 months waiting till we can try again! Maybe being numb is best! Maybe not thinking about it too much will help, you know?!


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> Zesty, welcome!!! Wish I had something to share in terms of inspiration but I don't. This is my 5th IUI I'm waiting on to see if it worked. I had a Chemical pregnancy on our second IUI...no pregnancy since. Unexplained Infertility...I am also getting another referral. I was pregnant on my own two years ago...Husband fathered two children. We are surprised this has taken us so long. We tried on our own for 12 months before going to IUI which we started in Feb...break in April b/c of Miscarriage...& now 5th IUI...ugh.

Sounds a lot like us! :) We've had only 3-5 well timed attempts, 7 overall, but I am so accustomed to conceiving right away (like on the first try every time) that I felt anxious to move forward with help quickly. FX'd that this is a good call....

I am on day 3 of Puregon and am having a couple weird symptoms....lots of uncharacteristic EWCM, a headache, and an achy body - everything from my wrists, calves, biceps to lower back! Hopefully the drug is working as intended. 

I read the 8-9/10 eggs for women between 38-42 are "bad eggs" and this is part of the reason that it takes longer. The getting preg part might happen, but, the egg quality is just not as good. Hoping this is the only thing that could be holding us back and that we just need a good egg to get going - just ONE! Can't understand the lack of BFP's.....Go for my next US on Wed and have to wait til August 10 for AMH results-Gah!

:Dust: to everyone.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I just got out of the hospital Friday was there since Tuesday. I have been dealing with severe morning sickness. 14 weeks today:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I am sorry to hear you were in the hospital!! I hope you feel better soon!!! Yayy for 14 weeks!! Does everyone know by now then?


----------



## barbikins

zestygirl said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Zesty, welcome!!! Wish I had something to share in terms of inspiration but I don't. This is my 5th IUI I'm waiting on to see if it worked. I had a Chemical pregnancy on our second IUI...no pregnancy since. Unexplained Infertility...I am also getting another referral. I was pregnant on my own two years ago...Husband fathered two children. We are surprised this has taken us so long. We tried on our own for 12 months before going to IUI which we started in Feb...break in April b/c of Miscarriage...& now 5th IUI...ugh.
> 
> Sounds a lot like us! :) We've had only 3-5 well timed attempts, 7 overall, but I am so accustomed to conceiving right away (like on the first try every time) that I felt anxious to move forward with help quickly. FX'd that this is a good call....
> 
> I am on day 3 of Puregon and am having a couple weird symptoms....lots of uncharacteristic EWCM, a headache, and an achy body - everything from my wrists, calves, biceps to lower back! Hopefully the drug is working as intended.
> 
> I read the 8-9/10 eggs for women between 38-42 are "bad eggs" and this is part of the reason that it takes longer. The getting preg part might happen, but, the egg quality is just not as good. Hoping this is the only thing that could be holding us back and that we just need a good egg to get going - just ONE! Can't understand the lack of BFP's.....Go for my next US on Wed and have to wait til August 10 for AMH results-Gah!
> 
> :Dust: to everyone.Click to expand...

What's Puregon for? I'm curious...sorry to hear you're experiencing so much symptoms :( 
I totally hear you about getting the show on the road before you hit your 40s. It does get harder after 35. And then again after 40. But not unattainable. It may just take you a bit longer than before. I did the AMH test too & all was well!


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> So I was at the dr this morning to see if we could see if I O'd yesterday. Anyways my LH was 19 my progesterone is 2.5 (it's only cd16 today) and my E2 was 92. What do u guys think?? I also had an ultrasound and I had a bun h of little follies but couldn't see any larger ones. She couldn't find a corpus letrium (sp?) but she said some ppl don't get those either so I dunno. I go back on Thursday too if my progesterone confirms that I O'd. I just hope the follie was big enough.

Its very hard to gauge w/your numbers if you did. you have to do cycle monitoring to see your estrogen rise & then fall & your Progesterone to go up in order to confirm this. But your blood test a week after will confirm if you've ovulated.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> So I was at the dr this morning to see if we could see if I O'd yesterday. Anyways my LH was 19 my progesterone is 2.5 (it's only cd16 today) and my E2 was 92. What do u guys think?? I also had an ultrasound and I had a bun h of little follies but couldn't see any larger ones. She couldn't find a corpus letrium (sp?) but she said some ppl don't get those either so I dunno. I go back on Thursday too if my progesterone confirms that I O'd. I just hope the follie was big enough.
> 
> Its very hard to gauge w/your numbers if you did. you have to do cycle monitoring to see your estrogen rise & then fall & your Progesterone to go up in order to confirm this. But your blood test a week after will confirm if you've ovulated.Click to expand...

Thank u. I really hope the follie was mature but I don't think it was just cause without the puregon they were t growing. I guess we will see and I will say Iam 2dpo. :) oh does your E2 fall after u surge and ovulate??


----------



## barbikins

Yes, your E2 Falls & your LH/FSH goes up & that's how they know you have Ovulated. I've attached an image of my CM chart from this month so you can see.
 



Attached Files:







Cycle 5 IUI.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> What's Puregon for? I'm curious...sorry to hear you're experiencing so much symptoms :(
> I totally hear you about getting the show on the road before you hit your 40s. It does get harder after 35. And then again after 40. But not unattainable. It may just take you a bit longer than before. I did the AMH test too & all was well!

Puregon is a follitropin Beta. My DH is a teacher and I have coverage through Steelworkers union, so, our combined coverage is fantastic. FS opted for what she called a "very high quality injectible". As I've taken no other - I cannot speak for the trueness of this statement, but, she did say that due to the very high cost of the drug - it's not always an option. Obviously, I feel fortunate that I am able to try it. 4 shots cost us $700 - and that could go UP shortly if my follies aren't responding very well on Wednesday.

The only worry I have right now (being that this is my first Puregon cycle) is that I am at higher risk for OHSS because of my high number of follies and elevated Estrogen/FSH. Obviously, that risk has not dissueded me, and having had 2 babies and an ectopic already - I am a warrior at this point, and prepared to deal with what comes!! lol...

Puregon is also known as Follistim. My DH has been tasked with injecting me in the tummy (3rd shot today) and honestly, although I can't manage to put the needle into my own stomach, it's almost painless and leaves no mark on me at all.

As far as symptoms - I really shouldn't complain. I'm only mentioning them to see if anyone has had a similiar experience, but, the aches are truly minor, the headaches fleeting and mild.

Being 39-1/2 has created some anxiety, for sure - DH says he thinks theres "a biological mechanism" making me "go crazy"....lol...... I told him he's absolutely right. If HE was the one with the uterus, maybe he would appreciate the sense of urgency....

When will you get results for this IUI? Have you thought about IVF yet, or are you planning another go if it doesn't take?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Zesty - yay another Tdot-er!

I also take puregon...but I only take 1-2 injections bc I take it after 5 days of femera for a final boost. 

Barbikins - IUI was good...DH did well he had 30 & 35mil swimmers with a motility of 90 & 95%. i'm officially in the TWW now!

Amcole - welcome back from vacay and glad to hear that you have started a cycle ! goodluck.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Zesty,

I wish you so much luck with these meds. Can you explain what they do for you? Is it like Clomid?
Well, I totally agree w/you about you being the one with the uterus & time being of an essence :) And I'm glad he's on board with you too!
Funny how men think we are 'crazy' LOL

I can't afford IVF, sadly, so nope. I really don't think we need IVF rather it's a matter of time. At least that's what I"m saying now. I've conceived before, as had he so I'm not sure what to make of it. We shall continue IUI so long as we feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...I also take puregon (aka follistim).

my med protocol is 5 days of femera followed by day-by-day bloodwork/scan review to take the puregon...so I can take 1-3 days of puregon.

my dr. explained that the femera is like the plane jets to take off..while the puregon for the last days are like the tail winds while flying....give that extra push.

that's why I don't take them for more then 1-3 days....just depends on how big they got with just the femera.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Yes, your E2 Falls & your LH/FSH goes up & that's how they know you have Ovulated. I've attached an image of my CM chart from this month so you can see.

I can't see it being that Iam on my phone. I will look at it tonight. Thank u. 
Would u happen to know how quickly your E2 would drop like 12 or so hours after you O?


----------



## barbikins

I couldnt ever tell in hours but I do my CM in the morning's around 8am. So by next morning, 8am my blood test revealed my E2 dropped & they can confirm I probably Ovulated the night before some time...


----------



## MandaC

K that's what I pretty much did. Iam just curious if by Sunday at 930 when my E2 was 95ish if it was high enough before that to make my follie grow. Lol:) I said I would take a break this month of over thinking things but its not going that way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NurseJaime

Those are awesome numbers breaking dawn! Fx for u!


----------



## barbikins

Manda, I'd say that 95 means you've not ovulated yet.
I don't know if E2 numbers can be this low or not. My E2 Level is over 1000 & then drops down to around the 600's-900s...this cycle 1176 (we knew i was going to O) & next day 965 we knew I O'd.
I"m not a doctor to evaluate a 95 but I have 127 on Day 3 of my cycle.


----------



## MandaC

Yea my E2 number has always been low. The highest it got when I triggered last month was 446. Oh well I will Thursday what the numbers r like but Iam guessing I probably didn't O.


----------



## zestygirl

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbikins...I also take puregon (aka follistim).
> 
> my med protocol is 5 days of femera followed by day-by-day bloodwork/scan review to take the puregon...so I can take 1-3 days of puregon.
> 
> my dr. explained that the femera is like the plane jets to take off..while the puregon for the last days are like the tail winds while flying....give that extra push.
> 
> that's why I don't take them for more then 1-3 days....just depends on how big they got with just the femera.

Sounds like your iui went really well! :) loads of :dust: that it'll take! I am interested in what you've written about the femara. I wonder what my FS has planned for me. I suspect a trigger shot, which I don't want!

Barbi: I am sure you've read that almost all couples doing iui are successful within a year? This is very encouraging indeed. I would be very inclined to stick with iui for 6-8 cycles myself. FATX'D for you! 

The puregon, as I understand it, is synthesized FSH. All it does is stimulate ovaries for eggs. I don't know if they will let me ovulate on my own or if they will give me a shot... Breaking dawn? What's your experience? I heard the hcg shot is less desirable because it can raise risk of ohss?

Has anyone here had OHSS? Just curious....is it tolerable?


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi...
I wanted to give you guys an update on me.
I had my P4 blood test done on Saturday and my results were 15.2. NP at my office said that was good. They wanted to see over 12. For once I've O'd. I was happy to hear that. Soo now, just praying my little swimmers got to the eggies!! :)


----------



## Dannixo

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi...
> I wanted to give you guys an update on me.
> I had my P4 blood test done on Saturday and my results were 15.2. NP at my office said that was good. They wanted to see over 12. For once I've O'd. I was happy to hear that. Soo now, just praying my little swimmers got to the eggies!! :)

Yay! Congratulations on ovulating this cycle! Good luck!


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you Dannixo!! I'm pretty excited about that. Didn't think it was going to happen. Now lets hope hope my little swimmers caught the eggs or egg!! lol...:dust:



Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi...
> I wanted to give you guys an update on me.
> I had my P4 blood test done on Saturday and my results were 15.2. NP at my office said that was good. They wanted to see over 12. For once I've O'd. I was happy to hear that. Soo now, just praying my little swimmers got to the eggies!! :)
> 
> Yay! Congratulations on ovulating this cycle! Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lovepink-FX for you!!!!!!

Ahhh I need help!! I have been doing OPK's on CD11 until now. I have only gotten faint lines ...Friday I forgot to do it in the morning so I did it in the evening and still faint. I never real got a "real positive" but today was the faintest one of all. So I am thinking maybe I had a positive at night and just didn't test. I was only doing it in the morning but Friday forgot so did it in the afternoon. I am going to test again tomorrow and Thursday and hoping there is no line and that I ovulated Sunday night....grrr so confusing...I like going to the docs and them just telling me when I ovulate haha


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Amcolecchi! Thank you. I did a clearblue digital HPT and its BFN. I still have 3 more days i guess. FX for you. Those OPK things confuse me. Lol. 



Amcolecchi said:


> Lovepink-FX for you!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhh I need help!! I have been doing OPK's on CD11 until now. I have only gotten faint lines ...Friday I forgot to do it in the morning so I did it in the evening and still faint. I never real got a "real positive" but today was the faintest one of all. So I am thinking maybe I had a positive at night and just didn't test. I was only doing it in the morning but Friday forgot so did it in the afternoon. I am going to test again tomorrow and Thursday and hoping there is no line and that I ovulated Sunday night....grrr so confusing...I like going to the docs and them just telling me when I ovulate haha


----------



## Lovepink81

Morning. 11DPIUI BFN this morning. Praying it'll turn around by Friday. Can that be possible? Do people actually get BFP's this late? Like days 12,13,14?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Manda, I hope you've ovulated. Are you planning on Cycle Monitoring at all to see if you are?

@Amco, Were your tests prior getting positive? And just forgot the one day & now negative? Some times it takes some thing like up to 6weeks after a period to Ovulate again. I've read this. I hope it's not your case but I totally agree, I like the CM at the clinic better :) Even tho I don't like the probing better lol

@zesty, well the stats are for IUI that after 3 IUI if you're not pregnant, your chances drop....& it keeps dropping. But doesn't mean it'll never happen if you keep doing IUI. It's probably better than sex. I'm on IUI 5 but the 3rd cycle on IUI since my MC....4th cycle if you count trying on our own in April. So I dont know what my stats are now. Probably not awesome. :(


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey Manda, I hope you've ovulated. Are you planning on Cycle Monitoring at all to see if you are?
> 
> @Amco, Were your tests prior getting positive? And just forgot the one day & now negative? Some times it takes some thing like up to 6weeks after a period to Ovulate again. I've read this. I hope it's not your case but I totally agree, I like the CM at the clinic better :) Even tho I don't like the probing better lol
> 
> @zesty, well the stats are for IUI that after 3 IUI if you're not pregnant, your chances drop....& it keeps dropping. But doesn't mean it'll never happen if you keep doing IUI. It's probably better than sex. I'm on IUI 5 but the 3rd cycle on IUI since my MC....4th cycle if you count trying on our own in April. So I dont know what my stats are now. Probably not awesome. :(

Morning. 

I go on Thursday morning for more blood work to see if I Od. 

I do normally do CMing but because I have taken the summer off and to try naturally they don't monitor u. I just asked to come in for blood work to see my numbers. 
I think I may ask to be monitored a little bit next month just to keep track of my levels. I think I might also as about trying clomid for that month too to see if it makes any difference. I have always used fermera :)


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> @zesty, well the stats are for IUI that after 3 IUI if you're not pregnant, your chances drop....& it keeps dropping. But doesn't mean it'll never happen if you keep doing IUI. It's probably better than sex. I'm on IUI 5 but the 3rd cycle on IUI since my MC....4th cycle if you count trying on our own in April. So I dont know what my stats are now. Probably not awesome. :(

Thanks for this info.

I see you achieved a CP on your second try? Sorry for this loss! At the same time, it is hopefully encouraging that you have achieved a BFP :) Can only be a good sign, I would think...?

Going for CD7 US tomorrow and feeing quite nervous about it. Thinking fertile thoughts.....!


----------



## barbikins

@ Manda, when you did CM before, were you ovulating each cycle?
Clomid could be a good try! 

@zesty, you're right the fact I got pregnant is a good sign. I just don't understand why it didn't happen again. And then what,another year before another bfp? I just hope I get pregnant again this year. Please, just this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-You and I both got prego the second round..and it will HAPPEN FOR SURE for you and I this year!!!! I JUST know it!!!! Oh and I have had positives like in past months, like when I first started trying before we did IUI's...but no none of them were positive..they were lines there but never darker than the control line you know?


----------



## barbikins

Amco, I hope you're right about us. I'm just getting exhausted & I feel like this part of my life has really been tainted. Nothing's gone right when it came to me reproducing.
I got copies of all my paper work on file at the clinic & my doctor mentioned this last year but said it's a non-issue that I have PCO...it hasn't affected my fertility...apparently.
I Ovulate on my own & my hormones are great which is what it'd affect. It's not PCOS, which is worse & affects fertility. Anyway has me wondering...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I know....and it's so unfair that everyone around me is getting prego accidentally, or I have started trying WAY before them and they know my issues and they are prego and want to talk to me about it...like I love you and all but please I still need to cope! Ya like I ovulate on my own and my hormones are fine AND I did the HSG and my tubes were clear so how did I have an ectopic? How is this fair?! UUURGGGHHH ok I feel a little better! lol


----------



## barbikins

haha we all need to vent eh? well i've totally avoided pregger friends until this Saturday I'm seeing one of them & I think another's dropping by some time this week. Makes me nervous...can't lie.

And yes same here....I started WAY before everyone but I'm left in the dust.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> @ Manda, when you did CM before, were you ovulating each cycle?
> Clomid could be a good try!
> 
> @zesty, you're right the fact I got pregnant is a good sign. I just don't understand why it didn't happen again. And then what,another year before another bfp? I just hope I get pregnant again this year. Please, just this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

I have been CM for each of my 4 IUIs. 2 of them were cxld and the last 2 I had 2 follies each time. The first one they were 21 &23 and the second one they were 19 & 21. I think. 

I am not sure if I O'd each time as they had me start Progesterone 2 days after so it would have messed with my numbers a week after, and doing an ultrasound doesn't always show if you have ovulated apparently. I thnk they are just assuming I am ovulating because I have had 2 kids before.

I am meeting with my Dr. on the 31st so I will ask him about trying Clomid instead of Fermera until we are ready to do another IUI. Do know of anything else I should ask him??


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Cd 13 ultrasound July 29th and should trigger that day if follicles are on right side then finally iui the day after! Glad to be back in the game. Good luck this month ladies!


----------



## zestygirl

Good luck Danni!

Manda-am I reading correctly that your cycles were canceled for too many mature follicles?
I am going for cd7 US and check tomorrow. Had 18 AFC on CD3 and I am so nervous that is what's going to happen to me... Were there any signs? I am on puregon for the first time so how I will react to it post trigger is a real concern for me...


----------



## MandaC

zestygirl said:


> Good luck Danni!
> 
> Manda-am I reading correctly that your cycles were canceled for too many mature follicles?
> I am going for cd7 US and check tomorrow. Had 18 AFC on CD3 and I am so nervous that is what's going to happen to me... Were there any signs? I am on puregon for the first time so how I will react to it post trigger is a real concern for me...

Oh no the first 2 were cxld because the follies weren't growing. So after 21 days with them still under 1.0 they cxld it. :( we finally found the right meds to get them moving and we had 2 failed IUIs after that.


----------



## zestygirl

MandaC said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Danni!
> 
> Manda-am I reading correctly that your cycles were canceled for too many mature follicles?
> I am going for cd7 US and check tomorrow. Had 18 AFC on CD3 and I am so nervous that is what's going to happen to me... Were there any signs? I am on puregon for the first time so how I will react to it post trigger is a real concern for me...
> 
> Oh no the first 2 were cxld because the follies weren't growing. So after 21 days with them still under 1.0 they cxld it. :( we finally found the right meds to get them moving and we had 2 failed IUIs after that.Click to expand...

I see. Thank you! Are u doing another iui? I plan to post back after my us- I've learned so much stalking these threads since we decided to take the leap!


----------



## zestygirl

So....I went to my CD7 Ultrasound and BW today, my doctor said of the original 18 follicles, 4 are mature. yikes....


She doesn't want anymore to mature so she's giving me what she hopes is just enough to sustain and ovulate the 4 that are there.


We are scheduled for IUI on Sunday....I am SOOO excited. When I called my DH to give him the news he just kept repeating "FOUR?? FOUR???" like he was already terrified....DH has excellent numbers as far as sperm (I seem to be the one with the issue, possible CM problem,) so, I am extremely optimistic - but actually am quite worried - if everything goes perfectly, we could end up with multiples????

I should not jinx myself by thinking this way, but I have never done this before.....remembering the labour that a singleton pregnancy was for me at 20 and 25 is enough to make me nervous about twins at 40....

Well - here we go. Both feet. ( (( >splash< )) )


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Hahaha well at least it's four and not 0 :) When is your IUI? Good Luck!!!

Afm-I got a positive on my OPK this morning!!! Makes me so happy, I thought I missed it! So we did the deed last night and we will tonight and possibly tomorrow too!! 

Barbikins-how you feeling?


----------



## zestygirl

Amcolecchi said:


> Zesty-Hahaha well at least it's four and not 0 :) When is your IUI? Good Luck!!!
> 
> Afm-I got a positive on my OPK this morning!!! Makes me so happy, I thought I missed it! So we did the deed last night and we will tonight and possibly tomorrow too!!
> 
> Barbikins-how you feeling?

Thx Amco and sending lots of sticky :dust: to you for your :bfp: !!

Yes, I suppose I could have worse problems. I must not forget to feel fortunate and blessed. Who knows if this is a fluke, and if we'd delayed one cycle, I could've ended up with 0 eggs...trying to remember the gratitude....

IUI is Scheduled for Sunday but I have to go for daily monitoring to check how the follies are growing.

Taking 2 double shots of Puregon, dose is upped to 300....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Thank you!!! Yayy good luck!!! Is this your first IUI? What is Puregon?


----------



## zestygirl

Amcolecchi said:


> Zesty-Thank you!!! Yayy good luck!!! Is this your first IUI? What is Puregon?

Yes, first IUI. Puregon aka Follistim is pure synthetic FSH injectable.


----------



## MandaC

Afternoon Ladies!!!

I just got a call from my Dr. I had blood work done this morning and I definitely ovulated this past wknd my progesterone was 19!! so Iam hoping and praying that the follie was mature and I get my bfp. 
I have an actual appt next week with the dr to talk about what's next.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-I am sorry to hear you were in the hospital!! I hope you feel better soon!!! Yayy for 14 weeks!! Does everyone know by now then?

Sure do! We are paying for an ultrasound this friday to find out the gender. Doing a 3D


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Lovepink81 said:


> Morning. 11DPIUI BFN this morning. Praying it'll turn around by Friday. Can that be possible? Do people actually get BFP's this late? Like days 12,13,14?

I got mine at like 16 or 17DPO


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Sorry for being MIA. I am officially in my first IVF cycle. Started injections tonight. So scared yet so excited. How is everyone doing? Been reading up and hoping everyone has success. Baby dust to all of you. :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Wow! I haven't tested since 11DPIUI. I'm trying to wait until Friday! 
16/17 gives me hope! Thank you.



Pnutsprincess said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Morning. 11DPIUI BFN this morning. Praying it'll turn around by Friday. Can that be possible? Do people actually get BFP's this late? Like days 12,13,14?
> 
> I got mine at like 16 or 17DPOClick to expand...


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, I'm seeing a FS in 2 weeks who they call 'the baby whisperer' here is australia.. Am excited but nervous. Have been referred with the idea of doing iui. But am prepared to do whatever she suggests going on her reputation for getting girls pregnant. 

Barbikins, u mentioned that u have PCO but not PCOS. So are u asymptomatic then?? Did u have any idea that u had the PCO or was it a surprise. I'm 38 & my antral follicle count about 2 cycles ago was 8. But my AMH was 42.8p/mol (which I think translates to about 5.5 using the US scale). So this would often mean PCOS/PCO bcos the number is soooo high. But I only had 8 follicles, & don't have a single symptom of PCO/PCOS. The FS will obviously b able to she'd some light I guess, but I'm just interested since u said it doesn't cause u any negative issues with ttc???


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I am excited to hear the sex! Will you show us the 3d ultrasound!?!? lol

Lovepink-FX for you!!! It can be a BFP!!!

Blond-I have a friend who just went thru IVF and is prego and going for her first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks on Monday!! Good luck hunny!!! FXf or you too!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I swore I wasn't going to symptom spot this month but I can't help it....lol so I will tell you my story and you tell me what you think
Yesterday was 4dpo and I had some cramping in the morning but pretty much went away through out the day. I went into the city later night to see a show and had dinner first. Nothing special but had a hamburger and sweet potato fries and before that sorry we had a garlic bread app. Now I felt fine after dinner a little bit full but nothing that made me uncomfortable. So we got to the show and in the middle of it I felt a tad nauseous but nothing that made me think I had to be sick. Anyways I finished the show again feeling ok and went home and to bed. I woke up at 2;30am and felt so so so sick, mind you this is now 7.5 hours after we finished dinner. Sooooo ofcourse my brain started going a mile a minute and started thinking that maybe all this was because I could be prego. I didn't have a sore stomach or anything just felt like I was going to be sick. 
**sorry for the long story but I figured you girls wouldn't mind
Let me know if you think I am crazy and just letting all this go to my head. lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!!!! I'm catching up, was out of town yesterday!

@Manda, I'm really happy for you that you Ovulated! Yay!!! Crossing fingers, sending you lots of baby dust & sticky bits & stuff LOL Great news. Unfortunately I don't have any tips what to ask doctor. Seems to me things are going well though. I'm sure if anything jumped out at them they'd have told you.

@zesty, 4 follicles wow! Good luck to you :):)
When I had two follicles on Clomid I was really nervous about it. We don't want multiples so it was definitely scary. If you're OK with the risk, go ahead with it. Also by the time you have your IUI, it may go down. Very exciting times!!

@Amco, happy to hear you got your positive OPK...how exciting! I hope it happens for you fast. You deserve it to happen quick. I forgot if your doc said no IUI until Aug or Sept? You should be able to do next cycle IUI...I don't see why not? Maybe you can press the issue. Esp. since you obviously are ovulating now.

I'm 9dpo & nothing exciting. I'm testing out the ovidrel & so the line is getting lighter. I'm actually nervous when I think about the next few days & how Saturday is 11dpo when I got a positive in March & mostly nervous if I don't get pregnant this month. I think I'm going to feel really bummed out.
Here's the photo of my tests :)
 



Attached Files:







progression test #5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zestygirl

Congratulations, JuniperJules :) Good Luck with your IVF
MandaC: sure hope your symptoms are related to BFP. They could also be related to Progesterone, which of course in you LP is also a great sign! :)

As for me: Beginners' fail. MAJOR fail. Like, drug overdose-level-OHSS risk fail. This is a confusing story, so I will do my best to break it down. 

Yesterday (CD7) my FS advised me that she was giving me 300iu Puregon (for CD7 and 8yesterday and today. ) She said it was because "I think you're gonna need it". She said I was doing "Great", the growth looked nice and controlled, I had 2 lead follicles and two that were a bit lagging that she wanted to see coming out for iui for a total of 4 and no more.

Now - her assessment made sense to me because of my previous visit 4 days prior to this which happened on Saturday (CD3):

At my CD3, blood and US were done. The nurse had come into the cosult room after and advised I would be put on 75iu of Puregon for 4 days. Bear in mind this is my VERY FIRST IUI visit and VERY FIRST time with meds. The doctor came in after her though and said 150iu would be the 4 day recommendation! When I asked for clarification (because the nurse said 75iu) he seemed annoyed with me and said no way 75. He said 150iu was even considered a low dose - for "a woman my age" and really, he was seriously thinking about starting me at 225 for 4 days. He also snarked that he felt "He was a pretty smart guy" and that I should trust him. I went to the nurse, she sent me home with just enough drug until my next visit. I was issued 600iu for the 4 days. No written instructions.

In other words, I am a brand new IUI patient and already I have been hearing dosages thrown around all over the place, usually to the tune of double. Being told by my doc yesterday that she was giving me 300 for the next two days did not phase me in the slightest. I have also seen women my age all over the internet taking 300 per day, as well as higher doses up to 600 for poor responders. 

So -back to yesterday - Cd7. After my doc said 300, she dismissed me and I was sent to the meds issuing nurse. Once again, they gave me enough drug to last until my next visit - which actually was today (so 300iu.) The nurse said to me: "Have you used this before?" I said yes. She handed me the bag and left.

No written instructions again. 

I am going for daily US so I am not concerned - I left yesterday with my 300iu operating with the understanding that the next dose will be issued the following day (being today,Cd8, I know, confusing.) Also - I reason - this gives them a chance to see my US, review my BW, and adjust my dose if needed.

Go home yesterday. Take dose. 

Go to US this morning.

Dr. (different doctor) says "Everything is progressing beautifully! You have 2 big follicles and two just a bit lagging behind. You are close! We have seen just the right amount of growth since yesterday, so, we don't want to change your dose. we want to keep you at the 150 per day. see you tomorrow."

WT actual F'ing F???!!!

I am stunned into silence.

The 300 she had given me yesterday was meant for TWO DAYS not ONE! Not one single person told me this! Not once did she tell me yesterday we would maintain the same dose, or to continue on 150 a day, and the nurse also didn't say a word!

SO totally spazzing out because I don't have a dose for today, but don't want to admit to taking the 2 doses accidentally because they might freak out and cancel my cycle!!God - I really want to drop an F bomb here but I won't.

Being the bad girl I am I have surfed the internet and found tons of information on coasting and what not. 

My OPK is still vibrantly negative (thank god!) so I am covertly going to just skip tonights intended dose of 150.

We will see what the result is in the morning, I guess. Let them deal with it. Stupid jerks.

I am reasoning that so long as they are looking at my blood and US every day until ovulation in 4 days, they have all the info they need to assess me for danger/OHSS etc. I still have several days to metabolize the double dose and skipping today should help with that.

I do NOT want to risk cancelling the cycle (so long as they continue to tell me that my blood and US is "beautiful") and hell if I will admit to the mistake. I know that seems risky, believe me, the second I feel bloated I'll be RUNNING to the ER.

This has been a very stressful morning indeed. 

As I only have 4 follies, I think I am currently doing okay.

Ready to cry, though. Really.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Thank you! Yes, the doctor was super cool about me getting and IUI in August if I do not get prego naturally this month. he will only do 3 more IUI's though before moving on to IVF...I can not afford IVF at all! So Iam hoping this happens naturally or with one of the IUI'S!!!

Aww 9 DPO, so close!!! I know it's so sad and confusing to see those lines get lighter...Will you keep testing everyday? I didn't get my BFP till like 15 DPO. KMFX for you!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-OMG girl!!! I would be so mad at your place!!!! After this IUI with them, you need to leave...or at least see another doctor...I called my nurses ALL the time with questions and they were so sweet..when I had my ectopic I was in pain one day and we paged the doctor and he came in to the office just to see me on a SUNDAY! He was so nice and gentle...so you need to cuss them out big time!! Can you call the nurse and say like you can't find the meds and see if they can give some more? Does your hubby has sperm issues? If not, you guys should be able to get prego naturally...even if they cancel the IUI...I would just try sex tonight and see when the IUI is scheduled because sperm can live 3-5 days! And I am so sorry what you have to go thru girl, they should of been more caring and wrote out all the directions!!!


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I swore I wasn't going to symptom spot this month but I can't help it....lol so I will tell you my story and you tell me what you think
> Yesterday was 4dpo and I had some cramping in the morning but pretty much went away through out the day. I went into the city later night to see a show and had dinner first. Nothing special but had a hamburger and sweet potato fries and before that sorry we had a garlic bread app. Now I felt fine after dinner a little bit full but nothing that made me uncomfortable. So we got to the show and in the middle of it I felt a tad nauseous but nothing that made me think I had to be sick. Anyways I finished the show again feeling ok and went home and to bed. I woke up at 2;30am and felt so so so sick, mind you this is now 7.5 hours after we finished dinner. Sooooo ofcourse my brain started going a mile a minute and started thinking that maybe all this was because I could be prego. I didn't have a sore stomach or anything just felt like I was going to be sick.
> **sorry for the long story but I figured you girls wouldn't mind
> Let me know if you think I am crazy and just letting all this go to my head. lol

In my humble opinion, I'd say it's too early for symptoms to occur. It's probably indigestion from the type of food you ate. 
You had fries & garlic bread& burger, they're high in fat & stuff that would easily make your tummy feel a bit off.
I hope you're preggers :happydance:


----------



## zestygirl

Thank you Amco. I would've called had I KNOWN....sheesh...I have looked online before for something unrelated and my clinic has NO after hours emergency number and there is NO direction for someone calling in with an emergency at all. 

You're on your own.

At this point I don't want to call the nurses, because with liability and all, I am concerned they will react by cancelling my cycle. If I were to tell them, they would probably just want to monitor me anyway which they are already doing - so - I don't see any reason to ruin everything so long as my tests continue to come back great and I experience no symptoms.

Actually, I am worried my numbers might even start to lag a bit due to the skipped dose. If that is the case, no doubt they will just give me more meds so I should be fine.

Still though....I think you're right about the BD tonight and will suggest it with DH. 
I got a hold of my DH right after my appt and told him all this but he was still sleeping when I called so you can imagine that exchange...I was spazzing and he wasn't even awake...

We have no known fertility issue except my damaged cervix.


----------



## barbikins

@Amco, I'm really glad you can do IUI next month! YAY! Your doctor said three IUI as in August being first IUI? You know they just want you to move onto IVF b/c its more money & well, it increases your chances. I can't see the clinic refusing you as many IUI's as you want. And if they do, go to a new doctor. This is our 5th IUI in total & never did they say I had to stop at any point. They make money from me so why would they? I can't afford IVF either & IUI is probably our best shot.

I'm going to test daily in the morning's. I have tested in the evening yesterday just cuz LOL but yeah I'll follow my FMU b/c I seem to notice that my evening tests are darker. Don't know why? So weird. This happened last month too.

@zesty, OMG.....that's terrible. I'm sorry you were not properly informed w/instructions. Damn...well I see why you don't wanna admit it & I hope it all goes well for you. Fingers crossed eh? Just like you're saying, keep aware of symptoms. I think this just goes to show how much you have to ask lots of Q's & double, triple check. BTW the doctor sounds like he's got an inflated ego...like eff off!!!
Shizz that's too bad. But if all looks great then awesome. You know if they see your follicle is getting large & your Estrogen is high they can induce your Ovulation & do IUI earlier. I'm confused how they know when exactly you will have your IUI? My nurses can never be precise...they estimate only. It depends on blood & U/S results & timing.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I swore I wasn't going to symptom spot this month but I can't help it....lol so I will tell you my story and you tell me what you think
> Yesterday was 4dpo and I had some cramping in the morning but pretty much went away through out the day. I went into the city later night to see a show and had dinner first. Nothing special but had a hamburger and sweet potato fries and before that sorry we had a garlic bread app. Now I felt fine after dinner a little bit full but nothing that made me uncomfortable. So we got to the show and in the middle of it I felt a tad nauseous but nothing that made me think I had to be sick. Anyways I finished the show again feeling ok and went home and to bed. I woke up at 2;30am and felt so so so sick, mind you this is now 7.5 hours after we finished dinner. Sooooo ofcourse my brain started going a mile a minute and started thinking that maybe all this was because I could be prego. I didn't have a sore stomach or anything just felt like I was going to be sick.
> **sorry for the long story but I figured you girls wouldn't mind
> Let me know if you think I am crazy and just letting all this go to my head. lol
> 
> In my humble opinion, I'd say it's too early for symptoms to occur. It's probably indigestion from the type of food you ate.
> You had fries & garlic bread& burger, they're high in fat & stuff that would easily make your tummy feel a bit off.
> I hope you're preggers :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you:)...lol you are probably right but just thought it was weird that I felt fine for so long then bam! I hate that I read so much into things I can't help it during these 2 weeks....lol I really don't think I am pregnant and wish I didn't get my hopes up like this. I guess we will wait and see. I did get very early symptoms with my second daughter probably a week or so before I took a test and I got a bfp at 11-12 dpo.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-I am excited to hear the sex! Will you show us the 3d ultrasound!?!? lol
> 
> Lovepink-FX for you!!! It can be a BFP!!!
> 
> Blond-I have a friend who just went thru IVF and is prego and going for her first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks on Monday!! Good luck hunny!!! FXf or you too!!

Of course as long as it does not upset anyone.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Ya screw that...I do not need to do IVF...lol the doctors are getting money for IUI...and you are right if they don't let me I will go to the other one like 2 minutes away hahaha!!

Zesty-You should be fine! I don't see a problem at all! I think you can get prego naturally or IUI and you might slowly increase but they will give you more meds the next time then!

Pnut-you can pm to me! I am not bothered by it but just in case ;)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
have hope and faith. My hubby and I tried for over 2 years. Took 26 or 27 cycles to get pregnant. Did 6 months of clomid and 2 IUI, all failed and after last failed IUI I conceived naturally. It can happen to any of you and my hubby has 2% morph


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I know!! I tell my husband all the time about your story!!! He has the same! 2% Morphology and I have nothing! Well now the ectopic pregnancy and just one tube! But I see/hear women talk about getting prego naturally all the time with just one tube and husband with some issues, so I am trying to stay positive!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-I know!! I tell my husband all the time about your story!!! He has the same! 2% Morphology and I have nothing! Well now the ectopic pregnancy and just one tube! But I see/hear women talk about getting prego naturally all the time with just one tube and husband with some issues, so I am trying to stay positive!!

I will PM you on what I did different than any other cycle


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Pnut-I know!! I tell my husband all the time about your story!!! He has the same! 2% Morphology and I have nothing! Well now the ectopic pregnancy and just one tube! But I see/hear women talk about getting prego naturally all the time with just one tube and husband with some issues, so I am trying to stay positive!!
> 
> I will PM you on what I did different than any other cycleClick to expand...

HA!HA! I wanna know too...maybe it could help me too:thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Okay I will Just post it here LOL 


My husband has a big load every time he explodes and I hate how sticky it is and I would always only wait 10 minutes and then go wash up. well my last time I o'd well the day after so April 29 which is when I conceived according to my due date. Hubby and I went at it and I wrapped up in a towel and slept with my legs propped and did not clena up until the morning. I felt gross but now I am 14.5 weeks pregnant. An average couple it take 2 years to conceive, it took us 2 years and 2 months


----------



## MandaC

HA!HA! That's what I do too:) it does feel gross but hey it has worked for me 2 times now...just not this time yet.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> HA!HA! That's what I do too:) it does feel gross but hey it has worked for me 2 times now...just not this time yet.

Are you hoping for a boy?


----------



## MandaC

A boy would be nice:) but doesn't matter.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> A boy would be nice:) but doesn't matter.

I hope it happens naturally for you:)


----------



## zestygirl

I have this problem....trouble is, unless he finishes when I'm on my back it ends up everywhere except where its supposed to be !!! I haven't had the courage to address this, um, issue yet - but based on this info I intend to! My opk is heating up like crazy so def gonna be busy tonight!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

zestygirl said:


> I have this problem....trouble is, unless he finishes when I'm on my back it ends up everywhere except where its supposed to be !!! I haven't had the courage to address this, um, issue yet - but based on this info I intend to! My opk is heating up like crazy so def gonna be busy tonight!

Good luck hun:) Yeah i hate when it gets in the buttcrack LOL Its so sticky


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you :flower: Amcolecchi!! FX'd!! 


Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-I am excited to hear the sex! Will you show us the 3d ultrasound!?!? lol
> 
> Lovepink-FX for you!!! It can be a BFP!!!
> 
> Blond-I have a friend who just went thru IVF and is prego and going for her first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks on Monday!! Good luck hunny!!! FXf or you too!!


----------



## zestygirl

Woah! Getting nervous... Feel like I've got a clutch of eggs ready to hatch in my belly!! Seriously! Ovarian tugs and twinges and pinches like mad... Totally convinced I'm gonna ovulate without a trigger.... Did another opk and omg its darker... Almost positive. 

Ahhh! Almost go time for my 4 eggies! Gotta pretend I don't have ovulation cramps tonight and smile! Lol....

Honestly, joking aside, my luteal phases are fast paced. I have to do opks 3 times per day when I get close. I always ovulate on the last day of my permanent opk, and I get between 1 and three days. Betting my test we be fully positive by morning.... 
Shit. Hoping we get out chance to do iui...! Legit worry i could pop in the night or the morning....Any advice? What the heck should I do? Drag his ass to the clinic tomorrow????


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Zesty...that is awful ...honestly when I read your post the other day saying you are taking 300iui of puregon I was surprised and thought wow that's a lot consider what u took before but then I thought ...but what do I know...lol.

Actually for the longest time whenever I am given meds from dr or nurse I ALWAYS repeat ...even tho it may come across like im in grade . OK so I take 2.5 mg femera everyday for 5 days starting today Monday soit will end on Friday!!??

LOL.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hehehe so true!!! So what I have been doing was after he finished I would immediately lift my hips and he would fold a pillow underneath me and I would lay like this for like 15-20 min. I try not to wash up or use the bathroom right after that either...but you guys are saying to use a towel and just sleep with it in between my legs? I will have to try that!! lol Unfortunately, I ovulated yesterday but we did have sex Sunday-Wed. so I am hoping that did the trick...officially in the 2ww!!




Pnutsprincess said:


> zestygirl said:
> 
> 
> I have this problem....trouble is, unless he finishes when I'm on my back it ends up everywhere except where its supposed to be !!! I haven't had the courage to address this, um, issue yet - but based on this info I intend to! My opk is heating up like crazy so def gonna be busy tonight!
> 
> Good luck hun:) Yeah i hate when it gets in the buttcrack LOL Its so stickyClick to expand...


----------



## barbikins

@zesty, the clinic should know when it's the time for you to have an IUI based on blood work & u/s...so they shouldn't miss it.
Are you going every morning now?
I wish you lots of luck!!!

@amco, good luck hun! I hope it happens naturally for you guys :)xo
It only takes one spermy even with 2%morph...FX


----------



## zestygirl

Thank you barbikins, I am going every morning for monitoring.

I went today for Blood and US and they said I had a choice. Have 4 follies 2.0, 1.8 (they said fully mature, both in left) 1.6 (left) and 1.5 (right.)

He said he could prescribe another shot of Puregon because the growth has stalled (haha - no wonder why - I skipped a dose of Puregon because I took a double on Wednesday) or we could do the Ovidrel and hope that more than 2 hatch by themselves at their current size.

I asked him what he would do, he said the additional shot of Puregon would only add 1-2 mms at max, so, he would not bother. I agreed with him.

He instructed me to take the trigger tonight at 10 and to come in Sunday morning for 10am iui.

This is fine. I get my ovidrel, go to work and take another OPK - TOTALLY freakin positive!!

So now I'm thinking - I won't even make it to Sunday. I will surge today, take a trigger tonight, and ovulate tomorrow! Sunday would be too late!

I called the Fertility clinic and told them my dilemma.

Thankfully I actually got in touch with somenoe and they agreed with me regarding my concern.

The iui may be moved up to tomorrow instead of Sunday, and I've been told NOT to take the ovidrel shot. They are going to confirm whether I'm surging according to my bloodwork and advise me.

wow - all this up and down!!! So stressful!

I was expressing my concerns about all this to DH last night, (at the same time suggesting we should BD for coverage), and how my OPKs were getting really dark and I was becoming nervous. He actuallygot annoyed with me and said I was obsessing and losing my mind.

Made me so mad.

Little does he understand that if I wasn't paying attention, I could ovulate WELL before the IUI and we could be wasting our money.

His accusation that I'm being "paranoid" and "losing my mind" is adding stress to an already stressful few days and is a real piss off. Wanted to punch him right in the face.

Asshole.

I'd love to give him the responsibility so he can walk around on egg shells deciding at every moment what to divulge and what to hold back...what to do and when to call a nurse....and to be the engineer of everything while I just sit by- being the passive participant criticizing his judgement and calling him "obsessed" while I get off easy with just getting laid once or twice and masturbating.

Fucking men.

I'm gonna bet that our IUI is moved up a day. If it is, it will be thanks to the fact that I am "losing my mind."


----------



## Pnutsprincess

5:15pm MST I will find out the gender of my little Jelly bean:) I wish you all luck. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## zestygirl

Pnutsprincess said:


> 5:15pm MST I will find out the gender of my little Jelly bean:) I wish you all luck. How are you ladies feeling?

Wonderful! How exciting for you!! Based on the US I am putting my bet on right now that its a girl!!!

My iui has been rescheduled for tomorrow.

I was in my truck talking on my cell to DH about it, when I decided to just go ahead and open this parcel that was delivered erroneously to our house. It's been there for a week and I haven't been able to figure out how to return it so I decided to open it to at least see if it was important....

Here is what I found in the box


----------



## Pnutsprincess

zestygirl said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 5:15pm MST I will find out the gender of my little Jelly bean:) I wish you all luck. How are you ladies feeling?
> 
> Wonderful! How exciting for you!! Based on the US I am putting my bet on right now that its a girl!!!
> 
> My iui has been rescheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> I was in my truck talking on my cell to DH about it, when I decided to just go ahead and open this parcel that was delivered erroneously to our house. It's been there for a week and I haven't been able to figure out how to return it so I decided to open it to at least see if it was important....
> 
> Here is what I found in the boxClick to expand...




I am excited and I hope your IUI works


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-thank you!! What did you test come out to today?

Zesty-ya I was going to say my clinic does the trigger shot and back to back IUI's...so If they did the trigger shot for me today I would go in Saturday morning and Sunday morning for the IUI's...and it has worked before because I did get prego in April...sadly lost it to ectopic but I do know it worked right after doing the trigger shot and my two follicles both measured at 19.. so you should be fine!! Good luck tomorrow!! FX

Pnut-omg yayyy!!!! I am EST but I am going to look at my phone tonight so the answer!! I think girl as well!! 

AFM- 1DPO lol nothing to report haha trying not to symptom spot this month since I know our chances are tiny but it only takes one sperm to make it up there haha!


----------



## Amcolecchi

zesty-wow maybe that's a sign? (the parcel)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am actually starting to stress a little. I don't know many people here and money is tight due to paying child support for DH previous marriage. I am worried that I won't get everything I need because I don't know if I will be able to have a baby shower. I know I will have clothes but the other things. I have a crib/changing table, boppy, bath, stroller and bassinet. I am just having an off day.


----------



## zestygirl

Pnutsprincess said:


> I am actually starting to stress a little. I don't know many people here and money is tight due to paying child support for DH previous marriage. I am worried that I won't get everything I need because I don't know if I will be able to have a baby shower. I know I will have clothes but the other things. I have a crib/changing table, boppy, bath, stroller and bassinet. I am just having an off day.

What is a boppy??? lol...just wondering.

Pnut....I raised my two daughters alone when their Dad took off on us shortly after my youngest was born.

I mean like, ALONE.

I did not make a lot of money.

I did make do, much of the time - and, I worked full time, (unfortunately) from when my youngest was barely 6 months old - and a significant preemie at that.

I did not have an ideal situation by any means, but, twelve years on - my eldest daughter attends a presitigious university and the little one has a wonderful stepfather who she adores.

I often used to fantasize that raising the girls would be so much easier, if only I had a good partner.

Granted, it wasn't easy and I did the best I could without a partner...My kids have brought joy, love, happiness, anger, destruction, worry, illness, bickering, frustration, messes, hugs, mishaps, comedy, accidents, arguments, and poverty. Of course I have no regrets and I wouldn't change a thing.

My point is that you are going to be just fine. :) You have one lucky bean.


----------



## zestygirl

Amco: I think by the sounds of it, your chances are as good as they could possibly be! I never stop hoping until AF comes. I am eternally optimistic! Everything crosse for us both that this is our month! :)


----------



## barbikins

@zesty, sounds like your clinic & doctor are not working for you? I can't believe what a dick the doctor is. You're giving them your money & you can choose to go to a new clinic. Maybe that's a good option?
Also its seems clinics have different protocol's. I get my injection of Ovidrel the morning of my first IUI & then I also have IUI the day after. I usually ovulate the day I get the shot.
I got one of those deliveries once too but I was upset b/c it was shortly after we lost our baby. And the stupid samples wouldn't stop...finally they did.

@Amco, at 10dpo my test is very, very faint...almost not there. I just hope tmr morning it turns positive. I am feeling anxious today :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-don't worry hunny, try not to stress...I know that is so hard and when I hear that sometimes I want to scream but I didn't get my positive till 15DPO! SO you got time :)

Zesty-Thank you!!! KMFX for you as well!!!! :) Hopefully the IUI goes well tomorrow...if you haven't had one before, you will be a little sore after, which means you get to rest all day and the hubby gets to take care of you-doctors orders lol!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

zestygirl said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I am actually starting to stress a little. I don't know many people here and money is tight due to paying child support for DH previous marriage. I am worried that I won't get everything I need because I don't know if I will be able to have a baby shower. I know I will have clothes but the other things. I have a crib/changing table, boppy, bath, stroller and bassinet. I am just having an off day.
> 
> What is a boppy??? lol...just wondering.
> 
> Pnut....I raised my two daughters alone when their Dad took off on us shortly after my youngest was born.
> 
> I mean like, ALONE.
> 
> I did not make a lot of money.
> 
> I did make do, much of the time - and, I worked full time, (unfortunately) from when my youngest was barely 6 months old - and a significant preemie at that.
> 
> I did not have an ideal situation by any means, but, twelve years on - my eldest daughter attends a presitigious university and the little one has a wonderful stepfather who she adores.
> 
> I often used to fantasize that raising the girls would be so much easier, if only I had a good partner.
> 
> Granted, it wasn't easy and I did the best I could without a partner...My kids have brought joy, love, happiness, anger, destruction, worry, illness, bickering, frustration, messes, hugs, mishaps, comedy, accidents, arguments, and poverty. Of course I have no regrets and I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> My point is that you are going to be just fine. :) You have one lucky bean.Click to expand...



Aww thanks so much. A boppyis a pillow they can use for tumym time and to help breastfeed


----------



## barbikins

negative test today...tick tock...


----------



## zestygirl

Barbi: not negative. Inconclusive. Nothing more. You still have several days to wait. :)
As for me: 
Went for iui. Abstained last night and it paid off. My positive opk from yesterday was faded by this morning, but no temp rise. To me, this means I ovulated either very early this am or later in the day. Perfecto timing as the iui was done at 10. It hurt like a MF, btw. Could barely move afterward. I am just waiting to see that temp rose tomorrow! FX'D. The TWW begins!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Zesty...goodlck Hun!

Btw ...what hurt? The IUI procedure? Really ? I've never felt anything more then a regular pap...which is discomfort from the scary looking speculum.


----------



## zestygirl

@breaking dawn. I think it's a matter of catheterization. I have a damaged cervix, pretty sure that is why I often have so much pain during these procedures. Should make labour a treat...if I end up preggers...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ouch zesty...that does sound painful. Yes any cervix sensitivities would make it painful!

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

@zesty, yay! Good luck FX
At 12dpo today I tested negative on both IC and FRER.
I have a gut feeling I'm out.


----------



## zestygirl

@barbikins 12dpo is still inconclusive. Until the witch shows, don't feel defeated. Have you seen the FF study showing that women get the highest number of bfps the day AF is due? Try to wait two days before doing another. FATX'D for you.


----------



## Lovepink81

Soo its a BFN for me :(. Still no AF. But then again I'm super irregular. If it doesn't show in a week. I'll be starting provera. Congrats for all the BFP. On to the next month.


----------



## Orchid6

Hi Ladies, I wanted to share my lil story with you. Some of you may remember me from a few months back, my dh has a morphology problem but great counts so the docs considered us unexplained. I've been ttc for over a year and a few months, we tried three iui/clomid cycles and all of them failed. In those three cycles,DH provided awesome samples and my body produced multiple eggs each cycle but nothing worked. Heck i even did a repeat HSG because i thought it could give my last iui/clomid cycle a boost. well again nothing worked! I took a month off to regroup and try naturally one last time before ivf. I did yoga, worked out hard, went back to my old ways heck even went drinking a few times with friends and family So.. Drum roll.. On the eve of my hysterscopy, injection ivf teaching class and paying my ivf cycle.. I got my first BFP. I just had my first ultrasound and so far everything looks good. Fingers crossed. I know how hard it can be cycling emotionally and physically and not knowing why it's not working. sometimes there are no answers but Please have hope..


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I did not update you sooner. This weekend has been crazy. We are team blue. Chase John is his name and we are very excited. After the excitement Friday, I ended u fainting/passing out at Walmart and hubby had to take me to the ER. Everything is fine, he likes my sciatic nerve.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats!!!! And thank you for the inspiration!! My husband has 2% sperm morphology and we did two IUI's and I got prego the second IUI but it was ectopic. I ended up losing my left tube! So we tried naturally this month and if nothing we will be doing and IUI again in August...so I need some positive stories in my life!! Thanks and congrats again!



Orchid6 said:


> Hi Ladies, I wanted to share my lil story with you. Some of you may remember me from a few months back, my dh has a morphology problem but great counts so the docs considered us unexplained. I've been ttc for over a year and a few months, we tried three iui/clomid cycles and all of them failed. In those three cycles,DH provided awesome samples and my body produced multiple eggs each cycle but nothing worked. Heck i even did a repeat HSG because i thought it could give my last iui/clomid cycle a boost. well again nothing worked! I took a month off to regroup and try naturally one last time before ivf. I did yoga, worked out hard, went back to my old ways heck even went drinking a few times with friends and family So.. Drum roll.. On the eve of my hysterscopy, injection ivf teaching class and paying my ivf cycle.. I got my first BFP. I just had my first ultrasound and so far everything looks good. Fingers crossed. I know how hard it can be cycling emotionally and physically and not knowing why it's not working. sometimes there are no answers but Please have hope..


----------



## barbikins

@zesty, thanks for the encouragement. I've never had a late bfp so knowing my body at 13 dpo I'd have a positive by now. And today, negative :(
I'm starting to feel the beginning stages of AF symptoms...that heaviness...& mild cramps.
Bah-humbug.


----------



## zestygirl

Orchid6 said:


> Drum roll.. On the eve of my hysterscopy, injection ivf teaching class and paying my ivf cycle.. I got my first BFP. I just had my first ultrasound and so far everything looks good. Fingers crossed. I know how hard it can be cycling emotionally and physically and not knowing why it's not working. sometimes there are no answers but Please have hope..

Thank you for this, Orchid! Sure hoping it's our month, but a little worried because Post Wash # was only 8 million.... I think it's an "okay" number but hearing MFI BFP stories sure helps my optimism!



Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry I did not update you sooner. This weekend has been crazy. We are team blue. Chase John is his name and we are very excited. After the excitement Friday, I ended u fainting/passing out at Walmart and hubby had to take me to the ER. Everything is fine, he likes my sciatic nerve.

Congratulations on your baby boy! Beautiful name :) Sorry to hear of your fainting! wow...That's always scary....(I'm a fainter too.) Good that everything is okay.



Amcolecchi said:


> Congrats!!!! And thank you for the inspiration!! My husband has 2% sperm morphology and we did two IUI's and I got prego the second IUI but it was ectopic. I ended up losing my left tube! So we tried naturally this month and if nothing we will be doing and IUI again in August...so I need some positive stories in my life!! Thanks and congrats again!

I also had an ectopic (on my right.) I got very lucky, as it developed between the ovary and the fimbria....so it was "justing hanging out of the tube" when my surgeon went in for it, so, I barely even had the salpingostomy I was supposed to get. I've learned since that what I had is a pretty rare form of ectopic, and that 90% of them end up right in the middle of the tube, as it sounds like yours did.

As for fertility, you are just as fertile as a 2-tubed woman, on the months you ovulate from your good side! :)

AFM: Fortunately, all my Ovulation pain is finally gone. Wow - I have never had such severe Ov pain in my life, likely due to hatching 4 eggs like a bloody hen. In terms of timing the IUI it appears we couldn't have timed it better. Unfortunately, I started showing signs of BV AGAIN (something I ONLY developed since going to the FC 3 months ago....very strange....) and it only appeared after BD when I had to retain DH's fluids...blechh... So it's happened again, and really hoping it doesn't interfere with our chances. Disgusting and annoying. Honestly, if I turn up pregger I'm banishing his fluid from my body. Seriously. I still had 2 pills left from the first time I had it, so I popped one last night and it has been working, TG! Gonna pop the other after work and hope it's cleared before any chance of implantation. The doc said it was safe to use while TTC, but still I am worried of course.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Don't worry about the 8 million, I got prego on the time my husband only had 7 million!! So you have good numbers!!! :) Oh wow, so you had an ectopic too? I am nervous because my doctor was like well getting an ectopic again is 15% higher than those who have never had one...and I have been freaking out since..I am trying not to think about it though..I am 4 DPO trying naturally, if nothing, IUI in August! You are around that too right? I am KMFX for us!!!!

Barbikins-well maybe this time it's different? I am KMFX for you too girly!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Amco,
You can't think like that, you need to be more positive, I honestly think you will be okay. I mean my husband has 2% morph and I conceived naturally after 2 failed IUIs. Now we are expecting a little boy:) I have faith in all you ladies:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Yes, I am trying to be positive...and your story definitely helps!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## barbikins

Dannixo said:


> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.

If you have two mature follicles they should both release. That's what I understood! Good luck ;):)


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.
> 
> If you have two mature follicles they should both release. That's what I understood! Good luck ;):)Click to expand...

They should but I don't have a left tube so even if it releases its a dud. My right tube can not catch it.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dannixo-why can't the right tube catch it? Good luck with the IUI though!!! FX for you!!


----------



## Dannixo

Amcolecchi said:


> Dannixo-why can't the right tube catch it? Good luck with the IUI though!!! FX for you!!

My doctor said its just a myth. The right tube is not capable of moving to catch the left egg. We can all hope and pray for miracles though.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well it happened to me! when I had my ectopic pregnancy, I had an IUI done. Well I was being monitored by ultrasound and I only I ovulatee from the right side so when they went to do the surgery they cut my right side and there was no fetus in there and it was on my left side! So my doctor told me that my left tube sucked up the fetus!!! Which makes sense because I only had follicles on my right side!! It's extremely rare that tubes catch the opposing over but it does happen! So good luck!! It can happen!


----------



## zestygirl

Good luck, Danni!! I had a very rare egg-catch too- fimbrial/infundibular ectopic that almost fell into my abdominal cavity...the more I talk to people the more I realize rare is not that rare! Dr. Said that if the embryo was viable, it could've implanted somewhere outside my uterus! Crazy stuff.

Btw, Amco: I was worried about recurrent ectopic too, but I have come to understand that the cause is one big factor for whether you'll get another one. PID is a leading cause of ectopics, since it leads to scarring and blockage. But my ectopic was caused by progesterone- and it sounds like yours was caused by iui (another common cause.) I had an HSG done and sure enough, both sides were clean. If I were you, I would not assume you had any risk for another as iui ectopics are flukes, and not caused by scarred tubes. Correct me if I'm wrong? This is what I understand, anyway.


Barbi: good luck tomorrow. I am hoping with all my might that your bfp gives you the surprise of your dreams tomorrow :) 

Ps: I've been pregnant 5 times. Got early bfp by 2 days 3 times, 1 time tested late, 1 time I didn't get a bfp until the day AF was due.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
Keep being strong and have faith. Barb~You have been pregnant a couple times i know god will give you, your rainbow baby. Amco~ It will happen again I promise. Zesty~ It will happen soon girl. I know it is hard to be patient I have been there. I believe it will happen


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Yes, I think you are right. I also had an HSG and no blockage so I am sure it was from IUI, which scares me to think if we do an IUI again it will happen, but I am trying not to think like that!!! Also, hoping that I am like pnut :) and get prego naturally! Our husbands have the same fertility issues. I was told I had none, then I had the ectopic, even though it's not fertility related, but just craziness!! So wait, you got a BFP 2-3 days after ovulation?! That is amazing!!!!!!

Pnut- thank you!!! I always keep your story in my mind, since our husbands had the same issues! How are you feeling?! I hope no more fainting!! That is scary!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Zesty-Yes, I think you are right. I also had an HSG and no blockage so I am sure it was from IUI, which scares me to think if we do an IUI again it will happen, but I am trying not to think like that!!! Also, hoping that I am like pnut :) and get prego naturally! Our husbands have the same fertility issues. I was told I had none, then I had the ectopic, even though it's not fertility related, but just craziness!! So wait, you got a BFP 2-3 days after ovulation?! That is amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Pnut- thank you!!! I always keep your story in my mind, since our husbands had the same issues! How are you feeling?! I hope no more fainting!! That is scary!!!!

I pretty much live in my bedroom because it s the only place with AC in the house. I don't go anywhere without my husband. I am always tired and I am ready for summer to be over. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/BABY_8_zpsf1047381.jpg

Not the best ultrasound, but he was upside down.


----------



## barbikins

well tested bfn today too. tomorrow is bloods.
im out :(
we'll be trying on our own next month...I hope it works...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> well tested bfn today too. tomorrow is bloods.
> im out :(
> we'll be trying on our own next month...I hope it works...

Sorry Barb, are you sure your HCG level may not be too low for a pregnancy test to check. I didn't get my BFP until I was a day late and it was at 17dpo


----------



## barbikins

When I've been pregnant, I got positive at 12dpo the latest. 
Pretty sure. I have some mild cramping too.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> When I've been pregnant, I got positive at 12dpo the latest.
> Pretty sure. I have some mild cramping too.

I am so sorry hun, It will happen, maybe it will happen naturally. That would be nice.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I am so sorry girl!!! :( Maybe this month will be nice because no meds or pressure or IUI...Can you guys get away for a weekend? Even somewhere close but just to get your mind off it and de-stress for a little bit? And make sure to have a big glass of wine!!!

Pnut- awww the pic is cute haha even though I can't tell what's what haha

AFM-5 DPO not trying to symptom spot but I have mild cramping...kinda like I did in April when I got prego but trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> well tested bfn today too. tomorrow is bloods.
> im out :(
> we'll be trying on our own next month...I hope it works...

Sorry to hear this, Barbi!! :( I hope the silver lining is that you've killed one more bfn before you get your bfp. I agree with Amco - you should have a big glass of red and give yourself a pat on the back - you did everything humanly possible to get PG. We do our best.



Pnutsprincess said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/BABY_8_zpsf1047381.jpg
> 
> Not the best ultrasound, but he was upside down.

 This is so cute! Pnuts princess indeed! Well in this case, Prince. Boy does he look like a little peanut! Thanks for sharing this!! :)



Amcolecchi said:


> AFM-5 DPO not trying to symptom spot but I have mild cramping...kinda like I did in April when I got prego but trying not to get my hopes up!

Amco - mild cramping at 5dpo sounds very promising. :) If I would you, I would take this as a great sign that good things are to come! could be a little bean niggling his way in at this very moment!! That would be wonderful. BTW: I got my bfp's 2 days before AF was due, not 2dpo..


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thanks Ladies, I like to show you my accomplishment because I know it will happen to you!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Thank you!!! I hope you are right!!  and ok hahaha 2 days before AF makes sense now hahaha!! I might test this Sunday, I will be 10 DPO...but not sure, we will see!! How are you feeling?! When are you testing?

Pnut-yes you are my inspiration!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...so sorry for bfn. sucks :hugs: 

Pnuts. What a cute bean!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbikins...so sorry for bfn. sucks :hugs:
> 
> Pnuts. What a cute bean!

Thank you. Are you testing soon?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins...so sorry for bfn. sucks :hugs:
> 
> Pnuts. What a cute bean!
> 
> Thank you. Are you testing soon?Click to expand...

I'm supposed to go in for bloodwork on Friday. AF is not due until Monday. I'm tempted to test before b/w tho....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakingdawn-GL!!!!! FX!!!

Afm- 6 DPO, nauseous today but trying not too look into it...I think I am actually going to test at 10 DPO this weekend...I never test early but I think I might haha!


----------



## barbikins

Went in for bloods this AM but I started spotting & a negative pee test :(


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Went in for bloods this AM but I started spotting & a negative pee test :(

Aww Iam sorry for the bfn barbs.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Went in for bloods this AM but I started spotting & a negative pee test :(

I am so sorry hun.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Time to get drunk and go on a weekend getaway!!


----------



## barbikins

hahaha drunk sounds gOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry barbi...but yes drunk alis my go to when AF starts...lol


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I'll be having a few drinks I'm sure of it :) Maybe not drunk.
Anyway got the call from the clinic & so confirmed negative.
Good luck to you ladies! xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-if this month is a negative I told my hubby we will stay at home, and get drunk like we did in college lol! Hope you can have a good weekend!! Sorry hun, wine is always th best! GO out dancing and do something for yourself this weekend, you deserve it!


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> Yeah I'll be having a few drinks I'm sure of it :) Maybe not drunk.
> Anyway got the call from the clinic & so confirmed negative.
> Good luck to you ladies! xo

Sorry to hear this :( Long weekends are very good after disappointing news. :winkwink:


----------



## barbikins

I just want the bitch to show her ugly red face now at least. Like, lets move on with the show - you know? BAH

I've taken today off as a 'mental health day' & I'm going to endulge with bad TV shows from the 90s & watch movies. Alone. Bliss.

Have a great day ladies !!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-that sounds awesome!!! Have fun!! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins...i ALWAYS do that once I know AF is coming or when she arrives 

I just need alone time to do nothing.


----------



## MandaC

Barbikins.....That does sound like a good idea.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I have my anatomy scan Sept 4 @ 9:30 and then I have my OBGYN appointment at 2 the same day


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> I just want the bitch to show her ugly red face now at least. Like, lets move on with the show - you know? BAH
> 
> I've taken today off as a 'mental health day' & I'm going to endulge with bad TV shows from the 90s & watch movies. Alone. Bliss.
> 
> Have a great day ladies !!!

I think I'm going ti be joining you with a red glass of wine and a stay at home day.

11dpo and stark white BFN on frer.
Bloods tomorrow yo confirm
AF on Monday. 
Meeting with FS on tuesday.

Ugh!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-I am sorry girl!! Definitely drink a HUGE glass of wine!!

Pnut-what is anatomy scan?

AFM- 8 DPO going to test Sunday....we shall see if I am drinking wine or not!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amco...goodluck hun. i hope you won't be drinking any wine!b


----------



## zestygirl

Barbi: sounds very good.
Pnut: what's an anatomy scan?
Breaking dawn: I don't hear a fat lady singing. (It in this case, Aunt Flo) hang in there!

Amco:I am only 5dpo today but I may POAS on Monday or Tuesday, I'm just a tad behind u. FX'D it's a bfp for us ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Zesty..thanks for the positivity!!!!


Oooh I just saw that you're 5dpo...goodluck halfway thru the tww.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Yayyy we are so close!! I hope we can be prego buddies together!! When are you testing? I never test early but I am going to!! I am going to test Sunday!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Breaking Dawn-I am sorry girl!! Definitely drink a HUGE glass of wine!!
> 
> Pnut-what is anatomy scan?
> 
> AFM- 8 DPO going to test Sunday....we shall see if I am drinking wine or not!

They make sure the part of the baby are forming right and tell you the gender as well


----------



## zestygirl

Amcolecchi said:


> Zesty-Yayyy we are so close!! I hope we can be prego buddies together!! When are you testing? I never test early but I am going to!! I am going to test Sunday!!

I am gonna start testing Sunday...lol...way to early but I have hope. It would be AWESOME if we both got a :bfp: this cycle. 

Especially awesome if Breaking Dawn and Barbi were to join us for the next one :)


----------



## Dannixo

Not feeling to hopeful now... Hubby and I did not have sex the night of iui or the day after. We work different shifts now and things are just getting to be a chore. Will the iui alone work? Each month we do it a week before my ovulation everyday and 3 days after so you see why I feel it's not enough this month..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Zesty,..that would be awesome :)

Danni....yes IUI can work alone. No need to BD during IUI cycle.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-that would be AMAZING!!!!

Dannixo-I got prego from the IUI alone because my husband and I have different schedules too!! So not worries!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies! Good luck with your testing this weekend :)
If love to join you ladies too however I'm STILL waiting for AF to show. Argh. 

Yes Danni, no need to BD between IUI. I asked and was told if I have sex its for fun.

@Amco, how many dpo will you be Sunday?


----------



## barbikins

Oh also new plan. I'm going to see a woman on Tuesday that practices acupuncture and Chinese Medicine. I've read and heard a lot of good things about this combo.


----------



## MandaC

Bfn on a frer today. AF due tmrw:(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Oh also new plan. I'm going to see a woman on Tuesday that practices acupuncture and Chinese Medicine. I've read and heard a lot of good things about this combo.

I've also started acupuncture and Chinese medicine in Toronto. I love my dr.

Good luck with that!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Bfn on a frer today. AF due tmrw:(

:hugs: 

I was so sure this cycle was it for you...Fx!!!


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> Oh also new plan. I'm going to see a woman on Tuesday that practices acupuncture and Chinese Medicine. I've read and heard a lot of good things about this combo.

I have heard very good things about this approach too!! Please keep updating on how it's going, as, I just might follow you if it doesn't work this month.



MandaC said:


> Bfn on a frer today. AF due tmrw:(

Sorry to hear this :( At least it's the weekend....I always find it's more difficult to get AF or a BFN on a Monday....!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Awesome idea!! I have researched online about acupuncture and it's worked for lots of women! I am excited to hear how it goes for you!!!

Manda-I am so sorry girl!!! Drink lots of wine and take a bubble bath!!-That's always my remedy!! lol

Afm-Well I got a positive OPK Wednesday July 24 but I did it again and on Thursday July 25 it was still positive but by Friday the 26 it was not...so I think I ovulated Thursday afternoon ish...so if I go by that I am 10 DPO Sunday, which is early still to test but I am going to try...when I got my positive in April I was 15 DPO and the line was very faint, then took a digital and it said Pregnant...so we'll see, super nervous obviously I feel nothing at all right now...THEN ok so we tried naturally this month (it was my first cycle after my surgery and docs wanted me to have at least one normal cycle then do IUI) and my husband throws a curve ball at my last night...Right before bed he was like maybe we should wait one more month to save extra money...and ugh ok my IUI is $1000 and we do not like putting it on the credit card...but by the time we go for the IUI I will have most of it and I am sad because I really want to go right into it..but then I am like, well I can lose at least 4 more pounds then..URRGGH not sure what to do...he is all like, I am taking those wellman's pills to help with his sperm...so I need some advice, if you were me what would you do? OH and I only have my right tube and the doctor says if I ovulate on the left side he will not do the IUI to save money, he said to try naturally because the chances of my right tube catching it aren't as high, which I get, he is actually trying to NOT rob us of money...but my thing is what if next month I ovulate from the right side and we don't do IUI...ugh ok need help!!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Bfn on a frer today. AF due tmrw:(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I was so sure this cycle was it for you...Fx!!!Click to expand...

In the back of my mind I really did too. :(


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone!!! It does make me feel better.


----------



## barbikins

Haha I got AF literarily momemts after this post.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking dawn, I'm in Toronto too. Makes me wonder if its the same woman. Is she on the Danforth?
Are you taking the herbs? I hear it's vile. 

I did try acupuncture when I first started trying but didn't work. Then my first IUI, didn't work. 
I have been doubting the practitioner tho. This woman's supposed to be really good. And Chinese Medicine is supposed yo be real good. There is a booked about this called The Infertility Cure and I bought that too. The reviews were really good.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Boooo to that witch!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning ladies,
I hope you all are doing well. Sorry for the BFN. I hope this next cycle will be your BFP


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-Awesome idea!! I have researched online about acupuncture and it's worked for lots of women! I am excited to hear how it goes for you!!!
> 
> Manda-I am so sorry girl!!! Drink lots of wine and take a bubble bath!!-That's always my remedy!! lol
> 
> Afm-Well I got a positive OPK Wednesday July 24 but I did it again and on Thursday July 25 it was still positive but by Friday the 26 it was not...so I think I ovulated Thursday afternoon ish...so if I go by that I am 10 DPO Sunday, which is early still to test but I am going to try...when I got my positive in April I was 15 DPO and the line was very faint, then took a digital and it said Pregnant...so we'll see, super nervous obviously I feel nothing at all right now...THEN ok so we tried naturally this month (it was my first cycle after my surgery and docs wanted me to have at least one normal cycle then do IUI) and my husband throws a curve ball at my last night...Right before bed he was like maybe we should wait one more month to save extra money...and ugh ok my IUI is $1000 and we do not like putting it on the credit card...but by the time we go for the IUI I will have most of it and I am sad because I really want to go right into it..but then I am like, well I can lose at least 4 more pounds then..URRGGH not sure what to do...he is all like, I am taking those wellman's pills to help with his sperm...so I need some advice, if you were me what would you do? OH and I only have my right tube and the doctor says if I ovulate on the left side he will not do the IUI to save money, he said to try naturally because the chances of my right tube catching it aren't as high, which I get, he is actually trying to NOT rob us of money...but my thing is what if next month I ovulate from the right side and we don't do IUI...ugh ok need help!!!



I honestly don't know what to tell you, me personally I would like to just do IUI if you are cleared to, but it is up to you and your OH. Go with your gut feeling hun. Sorry I am not much help. I was trying to budget for IUI #3 and I ended up pregnant naturally. Maybe you will get you BFP this cycle. I didn't have any symptoms. I took a test because the day after AF was suppose to arrive I had stretching feeling.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Breaking dawn, I'm in Toronto too. Makes me wonder if its the same woman. Is she on the Danforth?
> Are you taking the herbs? I hear it's vile.
> 
> I did try acupuncture when I first started trying but didn't work. Then my first IUI, didn't work.
> I have been doubting the practitioner tho. This woman's supposed to be really good. And Chinese Medicine is supposed yo be real good. There is a booked about this called The Infertility Cure and I bought that too. The reviews were really good.

No my lady is on Eglinton. I take herbs in a powder form added to hot water...so it's less vile taste. Also it depends what mix of herbs you need how awful it will taste. 

Oh I'm going to check that book out!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Just wanted to say that my clinic called bloodwork confirmed BFN.


----------



## babasgirl

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post on any online communities. been ttc for one year now but without success. I have PCOS and just saw an RE last week. Have been put on provera to get my period and will be taking clomid 100mg days 3-7. After which we ll have our first IUI.


----------



## MandaC

AF just arrived Iam out!! On to the next cycle.


----------



## zestygirl

Good morning! Hi babas girl :) I just did my first iui too! 

How is everyone? Amco- have you made any decisions yet? Have you tested yet? 
Breakingdawn: sorry to hear of your bfn :( hope the next cycle is great for you and you get your bfp!

How's your peanut, pnut?

I am 8 dpo. On progesterone the past few days which is good- my temp finally went up nicely and my bbs stopped hurting so much. I am eagerly awaiting any sign of implantation but so far, nothing! Starting to get very nervous and also impatient!!! I guess we'll know in 6 days or so if we've done it- I had a dream last night they scanned me and found twins. I would accept that! lol... if this cycle doesn't work, I want to try 2-3 more times. I have thought about this and I think I should give my body a chance to line everything up perfectly for a bfp. I think I have some months that for whatever reason are superior to others, so I think multiple iuis could work for us...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, yes we will have enough for an IUI this month! I also tested this morning and got a BFN...So I told myself it is ok, it's so early and it's my first month trying since the surgery. And if I do start my period I can just look forward to starting the IUI process!!

Sorry for the other BFN's...we need some BFP's!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....

I had an FS appt today and wanted to share.....

.after 4 failed IUIs. He said the cycle looked great....follie size...ovulation ..and sperm. So he can't say that we had any issues for these cycles. It could be a fertilization issue....that the sperm and egg are not doing thier thing when they meet. 

He said he would suggest ivf bc then you can see egg and sperm together....but it's up to us wecan do another IUI we could do just good old BDing. 

I asked him ...is there any thing he would recommend for another IUI/BD cycle in terms of med protocol. He had a look at my dosage and said that I've only ever done femera + puregon and it only gave me 1 big follie. We could do injectables fromcd3 at a higher dose to see if I get more follies and do IUI with that. Also bc ivf is injectables only it would allow us to see how I react.

I also asked him is there an option to do less meds during ivf. He said yes, they call it mini-ivf....it is exactly the same as ivf but lower dose of meds. He was quite honest about it saying that...it's good for people that have no issues creating a large number of eggs on lower doses and then some people that dont want to take soo many meds. However on the down side if you do low doses and don't end up with enough eggs or the ones you do are not good quality then you have to do another cycle, meaning you are just taking more meds...which was what you didn't want to do. He said its better to have more meds in a short time period....then less meds but over a long time period. 

So DH and I have decided to: try new med protocol for 1-2 IUIs. Then in August the clinic is having an IVF orientation we will attend...that will give us more time to discuss and let me get my mind around ivf and allow DH to understand exactly what ivf is.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies....
> 
> I had an FS appt today and wanted to share.....
> 
> .after 4 failed IUIs. He said the cycle looked great....follie size...ovulation ..and sperm. So he can't say that we had any issues for these cycles. It could be a fertilization issue....that the sperm and egg are not doing thier thing when they meet.
> 
> He said he would suggest ivf bc then you can see egg and sperm together....but it's up to us wecan do another IUI we could do just good old BDing.
> 
> I asked him ...is there any thing he would recommend for another IUI/BD cycle in terms of med protocol. He had a look at my dosage and said that I've only ever done femera + puregon and it only gave me 1 big follie. We could do injectables fromcd3 at a higher dose to see if I get more follies and do IUI with that. Also bc ivf is injectables only it would allow us to see how I react.
> 
> I also asked him is there an option to do less meds during ivf. He said yes, they call it mini-ivf....it is exactly the same as ivf but lower dose of meds. He was quite honest about it saying that...it's good for people that have no issues creating a large number of eggs on lower doses and then some people that dont want to take soo many meds. However on the down side if you do low doses and don't end up with enough eggs or the ones you do are not good quality then you have to do another cycle, meaning you are just taking more meds...which was what you didn't want to do. He said its better to have more meds in a short time period....then less meds but over a long time period.
> 
> So DH and I have decided to: try new med protocol for 1-2 IUIs. Then in August the clinic is having an IVF orientation we will attend...that will give us more time to discuss and let me get my mind around ivf and allow DH to understand exactly what ivf is.

Good luck to you breaking Dawn! It sounds like you have a good doc that is explaining your options and clearly you know your stuff enough to ask!

I have been taking some time off ttc but still stalk this thread once in a while. I am starting IVF now so if anyone has any questions message me or post anything but I don't want to hijack the thread. I did 3 IUIs that failed with unexplained fertility and DH sperm was amazing and my RE gave me the options of changing meds for IUI or doing IVF. Since the more meds + IUI route gave a lot higher chance of multiples with not that greater increase chance of pregnancy we opted for trying the IVF.

good luck to all of you and congrats and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Jlh1980

qwerty good luck with IVF, from what I have seen on these threads and with my friends that is the best option when you have 3 failed IUI's. I only now one person it did not work for and unfortunately I think age was a factor. I too would have moved right onto IVF because after 3 IUI's the chance of it working drops lower than 12 percent. 

Breaking dawn good luck with the injectables, I took femara but luckily I developed 3 eggs, which was the one that worked. The two times before that I only had 2 eggs and it didn't work so I think there is a definite benefit to try something that would allow you to have more than one egg.

Sorry for all the BFN's, I still check this thread all the time and I pray that everyone gets their BFP....soon!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....
> 
> I had an FS appt today and wanted to share.....
> 
> .after 4 failed IUIs. He said the cycle looked great....follie size...ovulation ..and sperm. So he can't say that we had any issues for these cycles. It could be a fertilization issue....that the sperm and egg are not doing thier thing when they meet.
> 
> He said he would suggest ivf bc then you can see egg and sperm together....but it's up to us wecan do another IUI we could do just good old BDing.
> 
> I asked him ...is there any thing he would recommend for another IUI/BD cycle in terms of med protocol. He had a look at my dosage and said that I've only ever done femera + puregon and it only gave me 1 big follie. We could do injectables fromcd3 at a higher dose to see if I get more follies and do IUI with that. Also bc ivf is injectables only it would allow us to see how I react.
> 
> I also asked him is there an option to do less meds during ivf. He said yes, they call it mini-ivf....it is exactly the same as ivf but lower dose of meds. He was quite honest about it saying that...it's good for people that have no issues creating a large number of eggs on lower doses and then some people that dont want to take soo many meds. However on the down side if you do low doses and don't end up with enough eggs or the ones you do are not good quality then you have to do another cycle, meaning you are just taking more meds...which was what you didn't want to do. He said its better to have more meds in a short time period....then less meds but over a long time period.
> 
> So DH and I have decided to: try new med protocol for 1-2 IUIs. Then in August the clinic is having an IVF orientation we will attend...that will give us more time to discuss and let me get my mind around ivf and allow DH to understand exactly what ivf is.
> 
> Good luck to you breaking Dawn! It sounds like you have a good doc that is explaining your options and clearly you know your stuff enough to ask!
> 
> I have been taking some time off ttc but still stalk this thread once in a while. I am starting IVF now so if anyone has any questions message me or post anything but I don't want to hijack the thread. I did 3 IUIs that failed with unexplained fertility and DH sperm was amazing and my RE gave me the options of changing meds for IUI or doing IVF. Since the more meds + IUI route gave a lot higher chance of multiples with not that greater increase chance of pregnancy we opted for trying the IVF.
> 
> good luck to all of you and congrats and hugs to everyone.Click to expand...


Qwerty-- I just started my first Lupron shot last night. It sounds like we are on the exact same IVF protocol. I am gong to private message you.

Hi to everyone else. I miss you lovely ladies. Sorry for the BFN's. It never gets any easier, that's for sure. XO


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Qwerty and Jlh...thanks for the support !,,

Hi Elle :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. I went to IVF as well. Just had my egg retrieval yesterday. They retrieved 40 eggs. 30 of them were mature and a total of 24 fertilized. Waiting for my report at end of the week to see their progression. I am doing ok just really bloated and a bit sore. They are doing a freeze cycle for me. They will probably do the transfer md September. The injectibles aren't bad, so don't worry. If anyone has questions, please email me.


----------



## zestygirl

Bbt took a nosedive today and had some cramps and a tiny spot I found because I was looking for it! Lol.. I am only 9dpo of a 14-15 day luteal phase so I figure since I'm on progesterone, this latest development is either really good or really bad.... Well, just 5 days left til I find out. Good luck qwerty and breaking dawn :) 
jlh: I am in agreement with you. This is iui 1/3 with injectables. We got 4 eggs so hoping beginners luck is with us! After 3 we would also move to ivf.


----------



## esah

Hi girls - I was on this thread a while back and just wanted to say hi and let me know if you have questions about IVF. So far, it has worked for us on the first try after taking 2 months off after 3 failed IUIs. I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow so it's still very tentative, but this is by far the furthest I've ever gotten - never had a whiff of a BFP in 2.5 years of trying. And it really wasn't that bad physically, if you can manage to fork over the money or have insurance coverage. Certainly much more intense and time consuming than IUI, but the odds are much higher as well. Wishing you all the very best of luck!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Esah-CONGRATS!!!! I remember you from this forum!! Definitely keep us updated!

Blindhopeful-Wow that's a lot of eggs!! FX for you!!!

AFM-The witch is supposed to arrive tomorrow...no symptoms yet...we shall see if yes then IUI #1 all over again!! and My doc wants just to do 3 before moving to IVF too but our insurance covers NOTHING!!! ugh and I heard the meds are expensive!!


----------



## qwerty310

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. I went to IVF as well. Just had my egg retrieval yesterday. They retrieved 40 eggs. 30 of them were mature and a total of 24 fertilized. Waiting for my report at end of the week to see their progression. I am doing ok just really bloated and a bit sore. They are doing a freeze cycle for me. They will probably do the transfer md September. The injectibles aren't bad, so don't worry. If anyone has questions, please email me.

Wow 40 eggs!!! Do you mind telling us how much stim you were on? Good luck to you. I have read a lot of papers that suggest increased success with frozen cycles because your poor insides can heal a bit :) fingers crossed!


----------



## qwerty310

esah said:


> Hi girls - I was on this thread a while back and just wanted to say hi and let me know if you have questions about IVF. So far, it has worked for us on the first try after taking 2 months off after 3 failed IUIs. I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow so it's still very tentative, but this is by far the furthest I've ever gotten - never had a whiff of a BFP in 2.5 years of trying. And it really wasn't that bad physically, if you can manage to fork over the money or have insurance coverage. Certainly much more intense and time consuming than IUI, but the odds are much higher as well. Wishing you all the very best of luck!

I remember you too! Congrats and good luck to you. Thank you for the encouragement and yes I might message you!


----------



## Blondhopeful

qwerty310 said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I went to IVF as well. Just had my egg retrieval yesterday. They retrieved 40 eggs. 30 of them were mature and a total of 24 fertilized. Waiting for my report at end of the week to see their progression. I am doing ok just really bloated and a bit sore. They are doing a freeze cycle for me. They will probably do the transfer md September. The injectibles aren't bad, so don't worry. If anyone has questions, please email me.
> 
> Wow 40 eggs!!! Do you mind telling us how much stim you were on? Good luck to you. I have read a lot of papers that suggest increased success with frozen cycles because your poor insides can heal a bit :) fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks! Well first off I do have PCOS, so I naturally produce more follicles. I did not respond to clomid, so that's why I went to IVF. They started me on injectibles. I was put on 150 of Gonal F, and 10 units of low dose HCG. Once my follicles started responding and my E2 increased they added Ganirelix to the mix. Ganirelix was given to stop me from ovulating prematurely. They monitored my E2 levels and my follicles and gradually decreased my Gonal F. Once I was ready, after 4 days of Ganirelix I triggered. I used 45 units of Novarel and 40 units of Lupron. The next day I did another dose of 40 units of Lupron. The doc told me the Lupron helps decrease the likelihood of OHSS. Since I am such a responder my risk is higher than most. Luckily I am still doing ok. Bloated but not too bad. Drinking tons of Gatorade.


----------



## Jlh1980

I hear soooo many positive results with IVF, and unfortunately a lot of heartbreaking BFN's with IUI's. I wish everyone the best of luck because everyone on here not only deserves to be a mom but will be amazing moms when it happens. 

Esah.....congrats we will pray for a sticky bean!!!

Blone, qwerty, amco, zesty, and breaking good luck, fx for all of you!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

good morning ladies,
hope all is well


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Sorry to hear about all those bfn's :( Booo. We need more positive :)

I hope this cycle we can get pregnant on our own. I'm trying not to get stressed about it & just see what happens. I honestly don't have much faith in it happening on its own. 
DH went Friday morning to do the sperm DNA Fragmentation test & Aug 20th we have our RE follow up so we'll find out those results. You know how I got all my test results back? Well I'm concerned. My NK Cell results were elevated & I don't recall my RE talking about it or saying its a concern so I'm going to bring it up again but I'm worried if that's the reason I've not gotten pregnant. I mean, I would have to entrust that my doctor would have concluded its a non-issue based on some other test results? Guess she has some explaining to do...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I don't understand why the doc wouldn't of tested your husband in the beginning? I would be pissed!! I am glad you are getting him tested...can you see another doctor? He doesn't seem like he is telling you everything...


----------



## barbikins

We decided not to test yet b/c we didn't think there was a problem w/his sperm & decided to try a few months IUI & go from there. So it's not their fault.

I am however afraid that my results for Natural Killer Cells may have been ruining my chances at getting pregnant. They are elevated but my doctor made no deal of it. I'm seeing her on the 20th but I'm really worried I spent all this time & money & we already know the issue. :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I understand. See they made my husband and I do all sorts of tests first, then we figured out he had sperm morphology issues then went straight into IUI...but my doc said if we did have like a "hostile environment" there are meds you can take that will help it be less hostile...so I hope that's the case for you and then they can give you those meds and you can get prego asap!!!


----------



## Snackimals

stalking this thread.. <3


----------



## Dannixo

I got my cd 21 bloods drawn today and they came back at 38.44 the highest I've ever gone. Also scheduled a consult for IVF October 1st.


----------



## zestygirl

Hi ladies. Just checking in to say I did my first FRER today, 10dpo and was surprised at how upset I was when it came out bfn. I can feel my estrogen is really high for some reason, even breaking through the 600mg of progesterone I'm taking every day... Getting ewcm and my temps just won't stay up. I really don't think the iui worked. Very frustrated.

Barbie: DNA frag was the first thing we did for dh bc he's on daily meds. Doc told us it wasn't necessary for some reason even though we read a bunch if stuff saying otherwise. We got it done and it came back fine, glad we did it.

Danni: that p4 number is very promising for a bfp. Good luck :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

LADIES!!! STOP testing early!! I tested at 10 DPO and a HUGE BFN...tested this morning at 14 DPO and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!https://https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=cf15ab365c&view=att&th=140582364b600880&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1442702394932592640-local0&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_u1hDVnRYAzkJrNH5K3DJ3&sadet=1375883352634&sads=hOAf3Xve5w4FL2SIXBRnmPZlKgw
I am so excited!! After my husband was told he had a 2% sperm morphology, then we get pregnant after our SECOND IUI, then sadly it's ectopic and I lose my left tube, we get prego naturally!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am KMFX for you ladies!!! 

P.S. I tried to upload the image...it didn't work :(


----------



## MandaC

That is awesome Amc!!! Iam so happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 months:) xo


----------



## barbikins

Wow, Amco, congratulations! This is great news :)
I hope it all goes well for you & you have a H&H 9 months xoxoxo


----------



## Dannixo

Amcolecchi said:


> LADIES!!! STOP testing early!! I tested at 10 DPO and a HUGE BFN...tested this morning at 14 DPO and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!https://https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=cf15ab365c&view=att&th=140582364b600880&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1442702394932592640-local0&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_u1hDVnRYAzkJrNH5K3DJ3&sadet=1375883352634&sads=hOAf3Xve5w4FL2SIXBRnmPZlKgw
> I am so excited!! After my husband was told he had a 2% sperm morphology, then we get pregnant after our SECOND IUI, then sadly it's ectopic and I lose my left tube, we get prego naturally!!!!!!

Agh this gives me so much hope, only having one tube myself! Congratulations! So glad you were able to get pregnant so fast and naturally!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I feel that if it can happen for me naturally, it can definitely happen for you naturally!! I NEVER thought it would, but it did so I know you will be getting your BFP! I think sometimes our bodies just need a break from all the meds, you know?

Dann-Thank you!! Yes, I only have one tube!! So don't stress you can still get prego with just one!!! And I got prego the first month trying after my ectopic surgery, which is crazy since we tried naturally forever and did two IUI's...it's crazy how it all happens!!


----------



## barbikins

The thing of it is that science can only dictate so much. Our bodies are ready when they are...I hope I can conceive naturally too. 
I'm feeling rather bummed out these days.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I agree!! Especially what your body has been thru with everything! Your body needs a rest from all medication and everything! I think once you do rest it will happen! I drank this entire time! Even got like a little too drunk at one point because I just didn't think it would happen and I was just banking on the IUI...but it worked! Unfortunately, medicine and science can only do soo much. I mean it's awesome we have the meds and science to be where we are...but I do think sometimes we just need a cleanse of our body! I am praying for you girl!!! I want you to get a BFP so bad!!!


----------



## Jlh1980

YAY congrats.... Amco, I will pray that it is a sticky bean!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the kind words Amco :)
I hope you're right & I'll get my bfp too.
I'm starting to just give up.....after 18 months of trying I don't like who I've become. How much I don't feel happy. Granted it's coupled with the ongoing grieving of loosing my baby too but it's just not a great place to be.
Some times I look at kids & see how loud & annoying they can be & I think "all this heart ache for THAT?!" hahahaha


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha Barbikins-my best friend and I do the same thing...we are like man, do we really want a bratty kid!? lol It must be a biological thing we can't control hahaha!


----------



## barbikins

ya its called other people's kids...lol

good luck to you. I hope it's a sticky bean & all is healthy & well for you.
you've been through so much crap & deserve this to work out :)xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-HAHAHAH...thank you thank you...And you have been through a lot too and deserve your BFP...I know it's coming for you and I am KMFX for you hunny!!


----------



## barbikins

Thank you !!!

BTW ladies what's "afm" ?


----------



## Amcolecchi

"As for me" I had to look that up awhile ago too haha


----------



## qwerty310

Congrats amcolecchi !! So happy for you and your hubs. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins- I don't understand why the doc wouldn't of tested your husband in the beginning? I would be pissed!! I am glad you are getting him tested...can you see another doctor? He doesn't seem like he is telling you everything...

See Girl I told you it would happen! Welcome to the club, just take things day by day!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-thank you!!! I think your story really motivated my husband and I lol! We have overcome so much with the 2% sperm morphology and one tube and to think we got prego with no IUI or meds!! I just got my bloodwork and it was 131 so I am hoping on Friday it will be 262!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> LADIES!!! STOP testing early!! I tested at 10 DPO and a HUGE BFN...tested this morning at 14 DPO and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!https://https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=cf15ab365c&view=att&th=140582364b600880&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1442702394932592640-local0&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_u1hDVnRYAzkJrNH5K3DJ3&sadet=1375883352634&sads=hOAf3Xve5w4FL2SIXBRnmPZlKgw
> I am so excited!! After my husband was told he had a 2% sperm morphology, then we get pregnant after our SECOND IUI, then sadly it's ectopic and I lose my left tube, we get prego naturally!!!!!!

I knew my good luck would go to you:) I am so happy for you! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months hun. I know this is your miracle baby. i bet you guys are scared and excited at the same time. I was and now i am 16 weeks and expecting a baby boy. I still get sick on and off but I am proud of you.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-thank you!!! I think your story really motivated my husband and I lol! We have overcome so much with the 2% sperm morphology and one tube and to think we got prego with no IUI or meds!! I just got my bloodwork and it was 131 so I am hoping on Friday it will be 262!!

Girl,
I am so glad my story helped you stay positive. 2% wigglies can make it happen too! It took my husband and I over 2 years, but everything we have done was worth it in the end! So by your ovulation are you due sometime in march?


----------



## zestygirl

Amco!!!! Omg!!!! I saw your announcement and just about cried!!! I am so, so happy you got your bfp after all you've gone thru :) absolutely warms my heart to see it. Sticky baby dust to you!!! 

You are right about testing early. I'm stupid and I must enjoy torment. I don't know why I feel this need to be in control and know everything all the time....it's like this impulse to try to fix what is wrong, I guess... But early testing is really a ticket to beating myself up.

I have continued to take all my meds and I sure hope that in 4 days I will join you :)

Barbi, I know what you mean about the frustration. I struggle with this, and I think I agree with Amco that a month off of trying naturally might be a good way for me to get my emotions in a better place. We agreed to try another iui if this one fails, but that we won't do consecutive months.


----------



## esah

That is such wonderful news Amco!!! Hooray! So sorry to hear about your ectopic but great that it did not stop you from getting preggers again in short order!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> LADIES!!! STOP testing early!! I tested at 10 DPO and a HUGE BFN...tested this morning at 14 DPO and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!https://https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=cf15ab365c&view=att&th=140582364b600880&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1442702394932592640-local0&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_u1hDVnRYAzkJrNH5K3DJ3&sadet=1375883352634&sads=hOAf3Xve5w4FL2SIXBRnmPZlKgw
> I am so excited!! After my husband was told he had a 2% sperm morphology, then we get pregnant after our SECOND IUI, then sadly it's ectopic and I lose my left tube, we get prego naturally!!!!!!

So happy to hear this news! Congrats girl, enjoy and relax.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amco - congrats hun.

Amazing news and you have been thru so much...so happy for you


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies!!! It means a lot!!!! Congrats to you prego girls too and breakingdawn don't give up!! This will be you one day soon!! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Thank you ladies!!! It means a lot!!!! Congrats to you prego girls too and breakingdawn don't give up!! This will be you one day soon!! :)

When are they checking your levels again. It is crazy at 4.5 weeks my HCG was 108 and then at 5 weeks it went up to 450.


----------



## barbikins

thanks Zesty!

Well we have a new plan in force. We're going to wait for my RE appointment & the second opinion doctor & see what they say. See if it's worth trying one more IUI. If not then we decided to start saving for IVF. I thought my DH was certainly saying it was off the table but he said he thought about saving money each month we would have used towards IUI for IVF. So I feel good about this :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-That is awesome!!! I am excited for you!!! Keep us updated for sure!!

Pnut-I was exactly 4 weeks yesterday and I was at 131 so I go tomorrow and I am praying it is doubling!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Thank you ladies!!! It means a lot!!!! Congrats to you prego girls too and breakingdawn don't give up!! This will be you one day soon!! :)

Thanks hun...I'm starting a new cycle!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> thanks Zesty!
> 
> Well we have a new plan in force. We're going to wait for my RE appointment & the second opinion doctor & see what they say. See if it's worth trying one more IUI. If not then we decided to start saving for IVF. I thought my DH was certainly saying it was off the table but he said he thought about saving money each month we would have used towards IUI for IVF. So I feel good about this :)

Are you seeing one of the other clinic Dr's downtown? 

I am starting gonal F today....trying injectable only cycle!


----------



## barbikins

I'm going to see another RE. Dr. Baratz...that'll be Sept 12th unless I get a cancelation call.

Cool, good luck to you :) Let me know how that goes for ya :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins....thx hun.

Hope you get an early appt!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> thanks Zesty!
> 
> Well we have a new plan in force. We're going to wait for my RE appointment & the second opinion doctor & see what they say. See if it's worth trying one more IUI. If not then we decided to start saving for IVF. I thought my DH was certainly saying it was off the table but he said he thought about saving money each month we would have used towards IUI for IVF. So I feel good about this :)

Haha I was just coming on to tell everyone we have a new plan too and its the same as yours!!!

We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF and starting to save for it:) I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money. 

I am glad to see you guys are able to explore that option now too! :hugs:


----------



## Breezie613

Hi Everyone. I am new to this discussion board and hope you don't mind if I join you. This process can feel so lonely. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now. I am in the 2WW of our second IUI with clomid, ovridel and progesterone. (8 dpo) We have, like many of you, unexplained infertility.

I look forward to getting to know you all. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> thanks Zesty!
> 
> Well we have a new plan in force. We're going to wait for my RE appointment & the second opinion doctor & see what they say. See if it's worth trying one more IUI. If not then we decided to start saving for IVF. I thought my DH was certainly saying it was off the table but he said he thought about saving money each month we would have used towards IUI for IVF. So I feel good about this :)
> 
> Haha I was just coming on to tell everyone we have a new plan too and its the same as yours!!!
> 
> We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF and starting to save for it:) I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money.
> 
> I am glad to see you guys are able to explore that option now too! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have the same plan too!

Started iui with injectables only...which is new for me. (gonalF)

We hace IVF orientation session next week...to give us time to think talk about it. And decide...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Breezie613 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to this discussion board and hope you don't mind if I join you. This process can feel so lonely. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now. I am in the 2WW of our second IUI with clomid, ovridel and progesterone. (8 dpo) We have, like many of you, unexplained infertility.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all. Baby dust to everyone!

Welcome beeezie...Gluck to you

When are you testing!?


----------



## Breezie613

Thank you! I am going to try to listen to me RE and wait until Wednesday, but I will likely give in this weekend.


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> thanks Zesty!
> 
> Well we have a new plan in force. We're going to wait for my RE appointment & the second opinion doctor & see what they say. See if it's worth trying one more IUI. If not then we decided to start saving for IVF. I thought my DH was certainly saying it was off the table but he said he thought about saving money each month we would have used towards IUI for IVF. So I feel good about this :)
> 
> Haha I was just coming on to tell everyone we have a new plan too and its the same as yours!!!
> 
> We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF and starting to save for it:) I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money.
> 
> I am glad to see you guys are able to explore that option now too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Manda, I was paying $600/month for IUI so the cost was fairly low for me. Considering the expense it is for you however, I'd say IVF is the way to go for you. I hope the third IUI works for you!!!

We're going to just try on our own this month but I really feel like smth isn't right & I wont get pregnant on my own. Not now. Not yet. Smth has to get fixed.


----------



## barbikins

Breezie613 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to this discussion board and hope you don't mind if I join you. This process can feel so lonely. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now. I am in the 2WW of our second IUI with clomid, ovridel and progesterone. (8 dpo) We have, like many of you, unexplained infertility.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all. Baby dust to everyone!

Welcome & I'm sorry you have to join the club....but it's a really great community here & the ladies are great support. It's very lonely and unfortunately the only people that'll really understand you are the ones who are going through what you are.


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning:)
I am really hoping the 3rd one works too. We are also trying some what natural this month. I am going to be monitored and I am taking fermera and the steroid that keeps my LH down and possibly a trigger if my follies actually grow natural. Fingers crossed for me:) and you too!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Hope all is well. I am just waiting for the weekend to spend time with the hubby


----------



## Amcolecchi

What is smth?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

maybe something?


----------



## barbikins

'something' :) lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

hahahaha ok


----------



## barbikins

Amco.did you do anything different this month or nothing at all?


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning 10 dpiui and bfn. Still early but not holding our much hope been cramping all day. Due on Monday so will test again Sunday with a FRER.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-just no meds or iui and sex everyday! I kept telling myself it was probably not going to happen this month since it was our first time trying since the surgery and the doctor just said to try naturally and then we'll schedule the IUI I just kinda figured it would never happen! and I won't lie I drink lots of alcohol during the two weeks lol!!

Dan- don't worry I tested early and got a BFN and now I am prego!!! So u got time!


----------



## Breezie613

Barbikins, thank you for the nice welcome. I am sorry that you are going through all of this as well. Did you say earlier that you were thinking about trying IVF? 

Danni keep your hopes up! I feel like it will happen for all of us when we are least expecting it!

Amco - congratulations! - your story is inspirational!


----------



## Dannixo

Here are my tests from 7dpiui- 10dpiui
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dannixo

First two are 7,8,9. Second two are today 10. All after they dried.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Breezie613

Am I crazy or do I see a faint test line on all of those???


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Ladies, ok to join you all? 

My DH (30 yo) and I (27yo) have been ttc for about 2 years with absolutely no luck. Every test has come back completely normal and have tried clomid x 4 cycles and nada! We just had our first IUI (using femara 7.5mg cd 3-7) on 8/5 and I'm going crazy during the 2ww!! I haven't been doing this long and I already hate the wait!

This is such a lonely process and I could use some buddies going through the same thing. 

Fx for a fertile August for everyone trying!!


----------



## Dannixo

BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...


----------



## Breezie613

Dannixo said:


> BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...

Danni,
I am so sorry to hear about that. I have days where I feel like that as well. Maybe IVF is all you need. I am to the point where I don't even have hope when I am waiting for hpt results, just waiting for the negative to show up. 

I tested today with a BFN at 11 dpo and dpiui. I was supposed to wait until 14 dpiui but I couldn't. I will retest then to be sure but I am sure that it will be a BFN as always.


----------



## Jlh1980

Dannixo said:


> BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...

Just wanted to say I'm sorry you are going through this!! IVF is the treatment of choice for people with endometriosis, it just seems like with IUI the egg and the sperm never meet due to structural problems. I've ready so many stories just like yours and IVF worked for them, and on top of that they produced tons of eggs/embryos to freeze. I have a feeling once they are able to meet outside the body you won't have any problems!! You are not stupid to think you were going to get pregnant, its what we all believe and you will just don't give up, however IUI may not be the best way to get it in your case. On the good side you are young, you know you respond well to meds, and you know that endo is the problem, that is half the battle! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dannixo

Jlh1980 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm sorry you are going through this!! IVF is the treatment of choice for people with endometriosis, it just seems like with IUI the egg and the sperm never meet due to structural problems. I've ready so many stories just like yours and IVF worked for them, and on top of that they produced tons of eggs/embryos to freeze. I have a feeling once they are able to meet outside the body you won't have any problems!! You are not stupid to think you were going to get pregnant, its what we all believe and you will just don't give up, however IUI may not be the best way to get it in your case. On the good side you are young, you know you respond well to meds, and you know that endo is the problem, that is half the battle! Hope you feel better.Click to expand...

They removed all of the endometriosis at surgery so that's not the problem.


----------



## Jlh1980

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi Ladies, ok to join you all?
> 
> My DH (30 yo) and I (27yo) have been ttc for about 2 years with absolutely no luck. Every test has come back completely normal and have tried clomid x 4 cycles and nada! We just had our first IUI (using femara 7.5mg cd 3-7) on 8/5 and I'm going crazy during the 2ww!! I haven't been doing this long and I already hate the wait!
> 
> This is such a lonely process and I could use some buddies going through the same thing.
> 
> Fx for a fertile August for everyone trying!!

Hatethewait, welcome to the blog you will get all the support you need here. Joining these blogs was a life saver and even now that I got my happy ending I still can't drag myself away from them. I received so much support and it really helped me get through one of the darkest periods in my life. We all know what you are going through, especially during that 2ww. You just have to keep pushing forward, it seems that everyone on here has a different way of dealing with this time. Some of us test everyday, others wait for our bloodwork......you just have to do what feels right to you. Try to be positive however just know it can work even if you're not. I threw my test in the trash and set up an IVF appointment when I got my BFP, so clearly nothing in me thought it would work. My only advice don't symptom spot, I did that everytime and the actual symptoms of pregnancy were nothing like the ones that I had convinced myself was a sign.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dannixo said:


> BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...

So sorry Dannixo! It sucks to hope and dream month after month only to have the witch pop your bubble each time!! It's ok to vent sometimes. We all need to do it. And that's what's so great about this place. Everyone's been there and there is no judging at all! In a few days you'll have a fresh start at a new cycle and there's always hope in that! There are a lot of good success stories with IVF, too- and I know several who only need one cycle of IVF to get their BFP! Fx you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Jlh1980 said:


> Hatethewait, welcome to the blog you will get all the support you need here. Joining these blogs was a life saver and even now that I got my happy ending I still can't drag myself away from them. I received so much support and it really helped me get through one of the darkest periods in my life. We all know what you are going through, especially during that 2ww. You just have to keep pushing forward, it seems that everyone on here has a different way of dealing with this time. Some of us test everyday, others wait for our bloodwork......you just have to do what feels right to you. Try to be positive however just know it can work even if you're not. I threw my test in the trash and set up an IVF appointment when I got my BFP, so clearly nothing in me thought it would work. My only advice don't symptom spot, I did that everytime and the actual symptoms of pregnancy were nothing like the ones that I had convinced myself was a sign.

Thanks! It's good to know this process works out sometime and it's always helpful to surround yourself with others going through the same thing!! Congrats on your happy ending! I hope I'm joining you soon! And as for the symptom spotting recommendation, I definitely try not to read to much into things but some days are better than others! It certainly would've been easier before google existed haha!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls...I am gone until next weekend.

Camping!...but I wanted to.drop.a line and see how all of you are. I will be ovulating some time next week. Probably end of the week...it would be awesome if I could get pregnant this month. 

Danni, I'm so sorry. It's so hard. We have decided we will give up on IUI and save for IVF. Its been so hard on us. 5 cycles, one chemical....by now I think IUI should have worked. I have a follow up w my RE on the 20th and a new RE for second opinion Sept 12.
I'm so over all this shit too.


----------



## esah

Dannixo said:


> They removed all of the endometriosis at surgery so that's not the problem.

My dr. told me that even removing it is not always a solution to the "mechanical" problems caused by obstructions in your system because the surgery itself causes some of its own scarring. My dr. never officially diagnosed me with endo but she did see evidence of scarring (fluid in my pelvis), we went straight to IVF (after 3 failed IUIs), and we got pregnant on our first try. I had never ever been pregnant before and like you believed my body just couldn't do it. You never know. Best of luck and sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Amcolecchi

esah-another friend of mine who used to be on this thread got prego on her first IVF after multiple failed IUI's too so IVF's do work! They are for sure worth the money!! And CONGRATS on being pregnant!!! How far along are you? I am almost 5 weeks. First ultrasound is Aug. 23


----------



## MandaC

Hey Ladies....

Dannixo iam sorry you are having such a tough time. Iam done with IUIs too after just 1 more. We are making our IVF consult as well. Hopefully sooner then later. 

AFM: so DH and I decided to do aug cycle natural with just Letrozole and the steroid I need to keep my LH down and then one more IUI in sept. So this morning I went in for blood work and ultrasound it is CD 9 and to my surprise I actually have 2 follies growing on their own with not having to use Puregon. Sooooo our plan has changed a bit and if these follies keep growing naturally and get big enough we will trigger and do the IUI this month to save some money on injections and go right to IVF consult after that if we are not successful. Iam trying not to get excited but kinda think because I made that step to start IVF that I will get prego this month and not need to actually start all these new meds that r coming. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## esah

Amcolecchi said:


> esah-another friend of mine who used to be on this thread got prego on her first IVF after multiple failed IUI's too so IVF's do work! They are for sure worth the money!! And CONGRATS on being pregnant!!! How far along are you? I am almost 5 weeks. First ultrasound is Aug. 23

Thanks! Congrats to you too! So awesome that it happened naturally! I am just a week ahead of you - will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I am nervous for my first ultrasound on Friday b/c I haven't felt as many symptoms as I did at the very beginning, but trying not to let it worry me too much.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Esah-That is awesome!! Let us know how it goes Friday...I have to wait till next Friday to go..but I am going to call this week and ask for more bloodwork..I am so scared of ectopic again!! Good luck hunny! Hope you get to see the heartbeat too!!!


----------



## Breezie613

barbikins said:


> Hey girls...I am gone until next weekend.
> 
> Camping!...but I wanted to.drop.a line and see how all of you are. I will be ovulating some time next week. Probably end of the week...it would be awesome if I could get pregnant this month.
> 
> Danni, I'm so sorry. It's so hard. We have decided we will give up on IUI and save for IVF. Its been so hard on us. 5 cycles, one chemical....by now I think IUI should have worked. I have a follow up w my RE on the 20th and a new RE for second opinion Sept 12.
> I'm so over all this shit too.

Have fun camping! And you never know, maybe this all natural month will be the one - just when you aren't expecting it!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I agree with Breezie!! Being away from meds and just going on a vacation can really help you out!! KMFX for you!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Congrats on your BFP esah and Amcolecchi!! GL at your upcoming appointments. Hopefully the rest of us are one cycle away from joining you! 

Enjoy the camping barbikins! I always find it so relaxing to get away from technology. I do hope you have a wonderful time and that you really do get preggers this month!

It sounds like you have a good game plan MandaC! When will you know if you should trigger? Fx for you!

AFM, I had my IUI 1 week ago today and it seems that every other hour I change my mind from I'm definitely pg to I'm definitely out this month. This 2ww is torture!!! And it doesn't help that every day my dh tries to get me to take a test to see if it worked! After 2 years ttc, you think I'd get used to this limbo period. I think I'm just extra hopeful and anxious since this is the first month we've done something more. Man, it just never gets any easier, does it?!?


----------



## MandaC

Hatethewait85 said:


> Congrats on your BFP esah and Amcolecchi!! GL at your upcoming appointments. Hopefully the rest of us are one cycle away from joining you!
> 
> Enjoy the camping barbikins! I always find it so relaxing to get away from technology. I do hope you have a wonderful time and that you really do get preggers this month!
> 
> It sounds like you have a good game plan MandaC! When will you know if you should trigger? Fx for you!
> 
> AFM, I had my IUI 1 week ago today and it seems that every other hour I change my mind from I'm definitely pg to I'm definitely out this month. This 2ww is torture!!! And it doesn't help that every day my dh tries to get me to take a test to see if it worked! After 2 years ttc, you think I'd get used to this limbo period. I think I'm just extra hopeful and anxious since this is the first month we've done something more. Man, it just never gets any easier, does it?!?

Hey:) Iam being monitored so every other day Iam getting blood work and ultrasounds so the nurse will tell me the size of the follies and when they r big enough I will trigger. 
I really hope this is your month I know how it feels to go thru so many emotions. It sucks!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

MandaC said:


> Hey:) Iam being monitored so every other day Iam getting blood work and ultrasounds so the nurse will tell me the size of the follies and when they r big enough I will trigger.
> I really hope this is your month I know how it feels to go thru so many emotions. It sucks!!

That's so interesting that they have you come in every other day. When I had my US on day 11, I had 2 that were ~19 and 1 that was ~16. We decided to try and "wait" for the smaller one to grow a bit before the trigger, but instead of coming in for another u/s they just had me do opk twice a day and if I didn't have a positive by the evening of the 3rd day I was to trigger. I got my pos opk on the second day so I never ended up triggering. I wonder if it would've been better to do the extra monitoring? Do you have to pay for each u/s?? Mine cost 250$ for just the one!


----------



## MandaC

Hatethewait85 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey:) Iam being monitored so every other day Iam getting blood work and ultrasounds so the nurse will tell me the size of the follies and when they r big enough I will trigger.
> I really hope this is your month I know how it feels to go thru so many emotions. It sucks!!
> 
> That's so interesting that they have you come in every other day. When I had my US on day 11, I had 2 that were ~19 and 1 that was ~16. We decided to try and "wait" for the smaller one to grow a bit before the trigger, but instead of coming in for another u/s they just had me do opk twice a day and if I didn't have a positive by the evening of the 3rd day I was to trigger. I got my pos opk on the second day so I never ended up triggering. I wonder if it would've been better to do the extra monitoring? Do you have to pay for each u/s?? Mine cost 250$ for just the one!Click to expand...

Oh wow!! No I don't have to pay for the ultrasounds. I go every other day and then when my follies get to the size u had I go everyday and that is when she dwells me to trigger as long as my bloods match when they are looking at:)


----------



## Hatethewait85

MandaC said:


> Oh wow!! No I don't have to pay for the ultrasounds. I go every other day and then when my follies get to the size u had I go everyday and that is when she dwells me to trigger as long as my bloods match when they are looking at:)

Well that seems like it is probably much more successful than my method! But I'm pretty sure I could never afford all the u/s and labwork it would take. We have had no bw monitoring at all! My insurance doesn't really cover infertility treatment so i'm paying everything out of pocket.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hatethewait-My insurance doesn't cover it either...but I did ovulation sticks at home as well and if I got a positive before my appt date I called in! But they were really good about timing it!


----------



## MandaC

Hatethewait85 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! No I don't have to pay for the ultrasounds. I go every other day and then when my follies get to the size u had I go everyday and that is when she dwells me to trigger as long as my bloods match when they are looking at:)
> 
> Well that seems like it is probably much more successful than my method! But I'm pretty sure I could never afford all the u/s and labwork it would take. We have had no bw monitoring at all! My insurance doesn't really cover infertility treatment so i'm paying everything out of pocket.Click to expand...

I dunno if it would be more successful then your method...I am not pregnant yet...lol:haha:
Where do you live? I am in Ontario so OHIP pays for all that kind of stuff. The only thing I am paying now is the drugs (because my health ins ran out) and the actually IUI procedure. It is around 2000$ a month each time we decide to do an IUI. It SUCKS!!!


----------



## Dannixo

:witch: came for me today. Called the doctor and asked and starting injectable drugs since this will be our 8th round of clomid and 3rd IUI. Waiting on an answer now. Cd 3 ultrasound scheduled Thursday at 4:20. Will no more then.


----------



## Hatethewait85

MandaC said:


> I dunno if it would be more successful then your method...I am not pregnant yet...lol:haha:
> Where do you live? I am in Ontario so OHIP pays for all that kind of stuff. The only thing I am paying now is the drugs (because my health ins ran out) and the actually IUI procedure. It is around 2000$ a month each time we decide to do an IUI. It SUCKS!!!

True dat. Fx this one does the trick!!

I live in the US. I think mine would be about 2000$/month if I was doing injectibles. This one was about 650$ which isn't terrible, I suppose. I wonder if my insurance will pay for my mental health care when I go crazy trying to get preggers and figure out how to pay for it! haha


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dannixo said:


> :witch: came for me today. Called the doctor and asked and starting injectable drugs since this will be our 8th round of clomid and 3rd IUI. Waiting on an answer now. Cd 3 ultrasound scheduled Thursday at 4:20. Will no more then.

SO sorry Dannixo!! :hugs:

Good luck with the new game plan!! Fx this next month is it!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> :witch: came for me today. Called the doctor and asked and starting injectable drugs since this will be our 8th round of clomid and 3rd IUI. Waiting on an answer now. Cd 3 ultrasound scheduled Thursday at 4:20. Will no more then.

Sorry Hun,

:hugs:


----------



## Futuremom15

Hello! I am new here and wanted to hear other's stories. I am getting ready for an IUI tomorrow morning after an injection last night following a round of Clomid. I have never been pregnant or have even ever tried, so I am really excited about the possibility of it working. Two days ago I had 3 follicles. 2 were at 17 and one at 13, so we waited a day to trigger. 

It is really nice to be able to be in a chat room with people going through some of the same things.:thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

AFM: Called the doctor yesterday to see anout trying something new like injections and they called me back today and said they dont really do that anymore so they have decided to refer me to a fertility specialist, so the appointment is September 25th. I might still go to the clinic I called about set for October 1st as well. Two opinions never hurt. Cd 3 ultrasound tomorrow and more than likely going to do one more month of clomid/IUI before heading off to something better. Looking forward to trying injections and IVF hopefully.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I hope you are all doing well. I am still feeling sick on and off, but mostly tired!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-Glad you are feeling a little better!!! It's so crazy you are halfway there!! It seems like it takes forever to get pregnant but once you are pregnant if flies by!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well, I know I'm testing early (10dpo), but it still sucked to see the BFN this morning. Is it too early to ask my fs what to do differently next month?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hate-I tested early and got a BFN then got a BFP on the day my period was supposed to start! Hang in there! Did you do IUI this month with clomid? Try changing the clomid. Maybe do 5-9 instead of 3-7? That helped me back in April!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Amcolecchi said:


> Hate-I tested early and got a BFN then got a BFP on the day my period was supposed to start! Hang in there! Did you do IUI this month with clomid? Try changing the clomid. Maybe do 5-9 instead of 3-7? That helped me back in April!


Thanks for the suggestion. I failed 4 cycles of clomid with ti. Switched to letrozole this month. This was my first iui so I was probably overly optimistic. Wonder why day 5 - 9 was more successful got you?

I'm just emotionally exhausted and overwhelmed with this whole process!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah couple more weeks and I will be halfway there. Sometimes I feel like it is going fast, but other times, I feel like it is going too slow. The holiday weekend, we are having a diaper party and cookout so it should be fun. Hope you all are feeling well.


----------



## Dannixo

CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.

:hugs:

I sosorry that its juts sooo frustrating to ttc !!!! !!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dann-I know it's so unfair how everything is! Maybe you would of ovulated from the other side this time, so hopefully next time is the good one!!! FX for you girl!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dann-hey you should join this other two groups I found for women with ectopic pregnancies and now only having one tube! I met alot of women who got pregnant with one tube and IUI and it's really helping me!


----------



## shuggababies

Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking fermara on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.

Iam sorry to hear u r having such a hard time. 
You should try Fermera instead of clomid. It doesn't cause cysts now does it thin your lining. It's a lot more affective too.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone!!

I just got in from my REs office. Iam soooo excited now. A little back story. I was in on day 9 and to my surprise I had 2 follies at 11,10 very good for me!! I went back on cd 11 and no change so of course I was really bummed thinking this was another failed cycle. Iam only taking Letrozole and my steroid this month and was hoping for the best. Anyways I went in today cd13 and my follie was at 17!!!!!!! So because iam away this wknd iam still going to hold off on triggering and on Monday I will go and see and probably trigger Monday night and do an IUI after all on Wed or so:) I can't believe iam actually growing without injections:)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dannixo said:


> CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.

That sucks! I am sorry this is so hard!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I think I am out. Just started spotting and cramping today. Stupid witch got me early! I wasn't expecting her until Tuesday!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Manda! Congrats great news....happy for you.
I hope you get your bfp this cycle :)

As for me, 1dpo today! WHOOP. Now the waiting game.
I only have one IC test & I'm wondering if I should just wait until 11/12dpo to test.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Been so busy lately..but I'm all caught up! 

Barbi...goodluck with the natural cycle!!

Manda.. that is great gooo follies!

AFM..just had IUI today...2nd one is tomorrow.

This gonal F cycle really got the follies moving. I had 2 at 21mm and 1 at 17mm. Dr wanted me to trigger bc i had more little follies as well. So we triggered with ovidrel yesterday, 250IU.

This was a first for me never took trigger before. 

DH did really well, 70mil swimmers at 90% motility.
With stats like this if we don't get pregnant i feel like we have to move to ivf.


----------



## barbikins

Good luck BreakingDawn, those follie sizes are great! FX FX FX
70 Million? holy crap! hope this is it ;)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Been so busy lately..but I'm all caught up!
> 
> Barbi...goodluck with the natural cycle!!
> 
> Manda.. that is great gooo follies!
> 
> AFM..just had IUI today...2nd one is tomorrow.
> 
> This gonal F cycle really got the follies moving. I had 2 at 21mm and 1 at 17mm. Dr wanted me to trigger bc i had more little follies as well. So we triggered with ovidrel yesterday, 250IU.
> 
> This was a first for me never took trigger before.
> 
> DH did really well, 70mil swimmers at 90% motility.
> With stats like this if we don't get pregnant i feel like we have to move to ivf.

That's awesome Breaking Dawn!!! Iam very excited for you:) 
Iam hoping that I will trigger tmrw night and we will do an IUI wed morning. I guess we will see. 

Thank you Barbikins Iam pretty excited. Good Luck to u Iam really hoping this is your month.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Been so busy lately..but I'm all caught up!
> 
> Barbi...goodluck with the natural cycle!!
> 
> Manda.. that is great gooo follies!
> 
> AFM..just had IUI today...2nd one is tomorrow.
> 
> This gonal F cycle really got the follies moving. I had 2 at 21mm and 1 at 17mm. Dr wanted me to trigger bc i had more little follies as well. So we triggered with ovidrel yesterday, 250IU.
> 
> This was a first for me never took trigger before.
> 
> DH did really well, 70mil swimmers at 90% motility.
> With stats like this if we don't get pregnant i feel like we have to move to ivf.

Wow, 70 million :spermy: I pray this cycle works for you. I wonder how many he will supply you with tomorrow! Good luck hun


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakingdawn-wow 70 million is awesome!!! FX for you!!!

Barbikins-welcome back!! If I were you I would wait to test till the day you are supposed to start your period! I know it sucks to wait that long but it's worth it!! Hope you had fun camping!!!


----------



## barbikins

Ya right!!!! Me wait until September 2nd?! Bwahahahahaha. Not gunna happen lady lol. 
I still haven't ordered any IC but I recon I will lol. 
It's OK. I'll see how I'm feeling. 

Armco have you been retesting your beta?!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-HAHAHA Ya I tested early too lol..it's so hard not to test!! Hahah of course I did!! My blood levels are rising every 2-3 days which is normal and good but of course I am still nervous. Last time when they found the ectopic it was at the ultrasound. So this u/s is this Friday...so until then I am not convinced I am prego and everything is okay, until then, you know?


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!!

My follies is at 25mm. Can't believe it:) depending on my blood work I will either trigger tonight or stop my steroid and ovulate naturally. Super excited and Iam hoping this is it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks so much for all your support ladies!

Barbi - 2dpo wootwoot..hope this natural cycle is just whatyou need!!

Amco - goodluck with your upcoming u/s ..try not to worry :flower:

Pnuts - I know DH did really well...today was 2nd IUI and his count was 35mil. so there's about 100 mil swimmers in there..lol

Manda - did you find out if you are triggering today?

AFM - I will be 1dpo today and the TWW begins!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am glad you got a lot of swimmers! Good luck


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks so much for all your support ladies!
> 
> Barbi - 2dpo wootwoot..hope this natural cycle is just whatyou need!!
> 
> Amco - goodluck with your upcoming u/s ..try not to worry :flower:
> 
> Pnuts - I know DH did really well...today was 2nd IUI and his count was 35mil. so there's about 100 mil swimmers in there..lol
> 
> Manda - did you find out if you are triggering today?
> 
> AFM - I will be 1dpo today and the TWW begins!

Yes Iam triggering tonight at 6 and IUI is wed morning at 7am. My DH just had to drop my Ovidrel off to me at work cause I forgot it just incase. Lol Iam really excited and hoping this is it. I just hope my follie is to big cause I was away all wknd when I probably could have done it soon. Hoping its not to late.


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-HAHAHA Ya I tested early too lol..it's so hard not to test!! Hahah of course I did!! My blood levels are rising every 2-3 days which is normal and good but of course I am still nervous. Last time when they found the ectopic it was at the ultrasound. So this u/s is this Friday...so until then I am not convinced I am prego and everything is okay, until then, you know?

I always test early...and I will do so again lol...just not sure when to start...maybe 8/9dpo...I bought ic... Some 10miu.

Oh I totally understand why you're hessitent. I will be nervous if I get pregnant again for sure. Might take me a while to believe it and get excited.


----------



## barbikins

Hey breaking...I hope this cycle works too. I am of course skeptical tho .
Good luck thus cycle...when do you plan to start testing????


----------



## River54

Can I join? 
My fs just called me back, and we are going to try our first IUI cycle. I go in tomorrow morning early for a baseline and get a prescription for probably clomid, though don't know yet. We are going away Wed-next Tuesday, but they assured me that it should be ok. 
not really sure what to expect yet.


----------



## al335003

Would anyone be willing to share with me how much a round of assisted (ovary hyper stimulation), like with clomid, is costing you? Is any of it coved by your Insurance? Thanks in advance.

IUI will most likely be the next option for DH and I as we are one normal test away from the "unexplained fertility" diagnosis :(


----------



## MandaC

al335003 said:


> Would anyone be willing to share with me how much a round of assisted (ovary hyper stimulation), like with clomid, is costing you? Is any of it coved by your Insurance? Thanks in advance.
> 
> IUI will most likely be the next option for DH and I as we are one normal test away from the "unexplained fertility" diagnosis :(

I was taking fermera with Puregon injections @ 100iu for about a week and a half and with the IUI costing $500 it was costing us just about $1500 a month. We had $5000 coverage lifetime for fertility.


----------



## Dannixo

al335003 said:


> Would anyone be willing to share with me how much a round of assisted (ovary hyper stimulation), like with clomid, is costing you? Is any of it coved by your Insurance? Thanks in advance.
> 
> IUI will most likely be the next option for DH and I as we are one normal test away from the "unexplained fertility" diagnosis :(

My insurance does not cover any infertility. So we paid 300 for iui plus 215 for noverall injection, 8 bucks for clomid.


----------



## Amcolecchi

When we did the IUI, my insurance covered 0! So the back to back IUI's were $500, the HCG shot and the CLomid was $110 and the ultrasounds were $175...so around $1000 total cash...not fun...


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, Ladies. I have been MIA for a while. We decided a good long trip up north was needed after our IUI failed :(
Just got back and am now back to work.
I think all the meds last month messed me up or something, because I'm ovulating early this month. I'm just glad I did an OPK and noticed.
Looks like we timed it well, so, this month will be a natural attempt for us.
I go in next Wednesday and I will FINALLY get the result of my AMH test. As long as that number is above 10, I will be content!!!! Have any of you ladies had the AMH done? Just curious. What were your results?

I was REALLY down after our BFN with our first iui, but, I have an opinion about it that will (hopefully) get me through a few more months. I think that since my lining, tubes, and ovaries are fine (and he is fine) - that it's just a matter of having a lot of stale eggs (I read 8/10 are 'bad' at my age) instead of a lot of good ones. I am telling myself that we just have to have swimmers in place for when the good one decides to pop, and that it might take a few 'good ones' before we conceive. 

I don't know if I'm right, but, I'm trying to be patient. If I can accept that it might take another 10 tries now, then maybe I won't get so depressed next time we get a BFN.

We are also going to get the doctor's opinion next week when I go in, although I expect she will suggest doing another IUI since we only did one.

How is everyone else doing? Danni - I'm sorry you got a BFN. That sucks.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Zesty, I remember after my first failed IUI was was really upset...I was in a major funk for about a week. It was bad. I think we go into ART thinking it's going to be the answer & it will work right away & when it doesn't, its hard to take.
I hope it won't take you very long. Do you have any IVF plans?

I have my RE follow up after 5 failed IUI's....we also did the DNA Frag test on DH that I'll have results for. We'll see what she says about my elevated NK Cells too & I'm sure we'll be discussing IVF. We have decided to save up for IVF depending on what goes on at this appointment & the second opinion doctor in September.


----------



## barbikins

So the meeting went as predicted.
Sperm analysis came back looking good. All the numbers are normal.
I asked about the NK Cells & she feels its inconclusive & tells her nothing. There's no evidence that it really says anything at all & autoimmune disorders are still not conclusive it affects NK Cells & attacks embryo. She says the blood in the uterus & the body are not the same.
I want to hear what Dr. Baratz thinks because it is an issue & every doctor has their own opinions. I've read on forums woman who had elevated NK Cells & got pregnant only after receiving treatment. She also mentioned how research is much more advanced in the US & so it makes sense to me now b/c the woman I read on forums live in the US. Seems that's a better place to be for medical treatments.
At this point she agrees that the only next steps for us given everything would be IVF & trying on our own in the mean time. She's sent off a request for a price quote.
She still seems to think that we'll get pregnant on our own. Which is possible...the question is how long & why so long? It's just extremely frustrating for me. My body's not working properly & there are no answers.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Have you looked into doing testing or medical treatments in the US? And hopefully the price quote will come back in your budget and you can move right into IVF! I know it sucks when they can't give you answers...it's ridiculous...like my ectopic...my tubes are cleared, so there was no answer why it happened...he said.. sorry it just happens...thanks, a lot...BUT hopefully again the price quote comes back in your budget or you can come to the US and seek some treatments!! Let us know!! KMFX for you!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-sorry it was a BFN hunny..I took it hard my first IUI BFN too...but like you said even if it takes 10 times you will get there!


----------



## barbikins

Hey There!

Well I think general treatment no I wouldn't go to the states. The Time & money we just don't have. But there is a genetic testing of some sort that can be done when you do IVF to further test the embryo & my doctor said it would cost $30K alone for the testing.
Just not in our budget. I would rather wait & hope it happens some time on our own or through an IVF treatment.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh so the testing would cost 30k?


----------



## barbikins

Yep 30K for testing alone...never mind IVF...blech


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe IVF will be cheaper?!


----------



## barbikins

Its not the IVF, its the test to test the embryo when you do IVF to see if there are problems with the embryo & it can tell you which fertilized embryo is most likely to become a miscarriage. Pretty crazy stuff....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh wow ok I know nothing about IVF...do you have to do that test? Sorry for the million ?s!!


----------



## barbikins

No this isn't required with IVF it's an optional test. Sounds pretty incredible but I just don't have this sort of money to spend. And it's only done in an office in the US b/c here in Canada it's only been done a handful of times. Anyway its out of my league.


----------



## barbikins

Amco you had your ultrasound Friday or is it this Friday coming up?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow ya that's ridiculous! I hope they can find a better alternative for you..there is no way I could afford that either!!! It's this Friday and I am getting nervous...if It's ectopic again and I lose another tube I am pretty much done :(


----------



## barbikins

Oh hun the chances its Ectopic again are so slim. I think this is it for you :)
You're gunna have a baby!
Are your BETAS still going up??? Are you still testing every other day?
Are you going to your RE's office to do blood & ultrasound?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you! The doc actually said I have a higher chance of having another one since I had one before. They only had me come in twice during the four weeks and once when i was 5 weeks and all my betas were coming back normal doubling every 2 to 3 days but it's still super scares me!!! The first us is Friday. .so we will see!


----------



## Babywhisperer

zestygirl said:


> Hi, Ladies. I have been MIA for a while. We decided a good long trip up north was needed after our IUI failed :(
> Just got back and am now back to work.
> I think all the meds last month messed me up or something, because I'm ovulating early this month. I'm just glad I did an OPK and noticed.
> Looks like we timed it well, so, this month will be a natural attempt for us.
> I go in next Wednesday and I will FINALLY get the result of my AMH test. As long as that number is above 10, I will be content!!!! Have any of you ladies had the AMH done? Just curious. What were your results?
> 
> I was REALLY down after our BFN with our first iui, but, I have an opinion about it that will (hopefully) get me through a few more months. I think that since my lining, tubes, and ovaries are fine (and he is fine) - that it's just a matter of having a lot of stale eggs (I read 8/10 are 'bad' at my age) instead of a lot of good ones. I am telling myself that we just have to have swimmers in place for when the good one decides to pop, and that it might take a few 'good ones' before we conceive.
> 
> I don't know if I'm right, but, I'm trying to be patient. If I can accept that it might take another 10 tries now, then maybe I won't get so depressed next time we get a BFN.
> 
> We are also going to get the doctor's opinion next week when I go in, although I expect she will suggest doing another IUI since we only did one.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Danni - I'm sorry you got a BFN. That sucks.

Hi Zesty, I'm 37 and had an AMH of .47 did acupuncture and it doubled. My dr even said the number didn't represent accurately what he was seeing on the u/s. I went to a RE at Cornell and he put me on 75units of Gonal F and the trigger shot and only one IUI and it worked the first time. Don't get hung up on age or numbers. My husbands morphology was also 4%. I truly believe acupuncture is what made the difference for us. Have faith and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MandaC

Does anyone think a 25mm follie is too big for triggering the same night and IUI 36 hours later?


----------



## MandaC

Good morning:)

just finished my IUI. Everything was good, my DH numbers were no where near what they normally are but that's ok we still had an ok number. That will teach me to dtd on trigger night. Lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Manda,

I think every doctor's going to have a different opinion.
My doctor always schedules the IUI the day after I'm around 17-18mm...I double those numbers every day. I also trigger the same day I do my first IUI...so by the next day my follicles are around 20mm & I trigger that day and have my first IUI....then second IUI the day after. I've noticed that everyone else on these boards get their Ovidrel & then do IUI the day after....but my doctor does it so there are sperm waiting there & then again on Ovulation. I've also been mostly known to Ovulate the same day I get the trigger so I think it's good to have the spermies waiting.
I'm a bit confused with a 36 hour wait for IUI....but when do you Ovulate when you get the trigger?

I've had follicles your size...or around yours. I don't think that's too mature. But I think if it hits 30mm its too mature.


----------



## barbikins

I don't get why your chances would be higher. I think still the chances are slim. It's some 4% chance in a cycle to have an Ectopic...that's pretty low.
I totally understand you being nervous. I know that I'm going to anticipate a Miscarriage too once I get pregnant again. I don't know when I'll be able to relax. It's just very traumatizing. Try to enjoy it as much as you can....once you know you can breathe again!


----------



## barbikins

Are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet, Amco?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-I guess he said there can be scar tissue left over and the eggs can get stuck in there..He told me I have a 10% chance of getting it again, which isn't huge but still nerve wrecking you know? Well, I do pee a lot, tired and some cramping...but now I freak out the cramping is ectopic...my numbers looked good last week when I went so I can only just wait now you know? I get my u/s in 2 days!!! So I will keep you updated to let you guys know if I am okay or not! But yes like you said, once you have an ectopic or miscarriage you will always be nervous with every pregnancy until you see the first u/s, you kno? How many DPO are you?! KMFX for you!!!


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey Manda,
> 
> I think every doctor's going to have a different opinion.
> My doctor always schedules the IUI the day after I'm around 17-18mm...I double those numbers every day. I also trigger the same day I do my first IUI...so by the next day my follicles are around 20mm & I trigger that day and have my first IUI....then second IUI the day after. I've noticed that everyone else on these boards get their Ovidrel & then do IUI the day after....but my doctor does it so there are sperm waiting there & then again on Ovulation. I've also been mostly known to Ovulate the same day I get the trigger so I think it's good to have the spermies waiting.
> I'm a bit confused with a 36 hour wait for IUI....but when do you Ovulate when you get the trigger?
> 
> I've had follicles your size...or around yours. I don't think that's too mature. But I think if it hits 30mm its too mature.

Thank you Barbikins. 

When taking the trigger say at 6:00pm on Monday night like I did I would have my IUI 37 hours later. They r hoping I ovulate very soon or have already ovulated a short time before so the egg is waiting for the sperm. 
My follie was at 25mm Monday morning Iam worried it was close if not over 30 by this morning. I guess we will just wait and see. Iam still pretty crampy.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Amco, I wish you the best this Friday & I can only imagine how you are feeling. I'll be feeling the same as you, I know it. I have a good feeling about this for you. And what a lucky break you didn't have to wait more than 1 cycle...and you deserved to get a bfp so soon! I hope everything turns out wonderfully!

Manda, It's hard to say about your follicles...are you not going in the day after the shot to see what your follicles are doing? I go in for cycle monitoring until the last IUI procedure. It seems the procedures are very different at your clinic vs. mine.
I'm seeing another doctor in September...second opinion & if I went w/a different clinic I would certainly discuss if this was the protocol I got because I ovulate the same day I get the trigger & if the egg survives 12 hours, what if you miss that window before you get to do the first IUI? I'd be nervous about that. I feel like a lot of clinics do it the way yours does and it seems to work so I would think they're doing things just fine. It would be equivalent of my second IUI procedure....if I didn't have the first & waited to the day after to get my IUI. It's also possible that they do things the way they do because of how fast I ovulate after the trigger...I never asked why they choose a certain protocol.

Your follicles grow about 2mm every day so if you were 25mm Monday, 27mm Tuesday, 29mm Today...but your eggs might work different. Have they stopped measuring your follicles?


----------



## MandaC

Barbikins...Iam being monitored but after my trigger I don't have anymore ultrasounds or blood work. 
I start to notice ewcm the day after triggering and this morning I have bad cramping and lots of ewcm so Iam pretty sure Iam oing close to the 37 hour mark. I like to think they know what they r doing and have gotten a lot of ppl pregnant but Iam so nervous lol:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Thank you so much...I got emotional reading it lol...I am a wreck! I am truly lucky to have tried my first month...still makes me wonder why all the other times never worked and I had two tubes then hahaha...it is your turn for a BFP with a sticky bean...you have been thru hell and back and it's your turn to be happy! I always keep my fingers crossed for you and I am hoping you get your miracle baby asap!!!


----------



## barbikins

@Manda, I think this is a difference of protocols. I've only ever been to the one clinic & it seems the do things different than a lot of people on here. But I would assume they'd base things on how your respond to Ovidrel & such. You're absolutely right...if they weren't getting results doing IUI they way they do, they'd quickly be out of business.
I would always question doctors if some thing doesn't sit well with me. And getting second & third opinions apparently are super common when it comes to RE's. I wouldn't be surprised if the next doctor does IUI different. I am starting to now question whether or not I should ask what their IUI procedures are like & if the timing is different maybe I should try one more IUI? Then again, if I've ovulated & there's sperm...then it should work right? BAH...You know what, when I went into the clinic yesterday for a follow up I felt repelled & uncomfortable. I am done with clinical settings for now. It's just one month after month of disappointments.

@Amco, that's the thing...we can only control so much regarding our bodies. If it's not ready for a baby, it won't happen. Everything has to be so perfect. I just think this month things were perfect for you.
I really appreciate the support from you :) I really hope I get a baby too soon. But you know after everything I've been through it just doesn't seem a likely story for me. :(


----------



## zestygirl

barbikins said:


> I'm sure Pnut and Amco felt the same way before they conceived! Just like you said, conception is not a story you write for yourself. Your body decides when it will happen for you. I sure hope your stork arrives soon.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- I know lots of women who thought it was over from multiple miscarriages but then got IVF and worked! Do you remember Karena? She left the site after they said they could no longer do an IUI on her but she just went thru IVF not too long ago and is now 9 weeks pregnant!!! So I will keep praying and KMFX for you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Zesty-Yes I did!! I thought great now I have one tube, my husband has 2% sperm morphology, this is never going to work...and it did! So miracles do happen! ;)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls...you're probably right. It's so hard with this unexplained infertility crap & the doctor finding NOTHING. And I'm so tired of waiting! I just can't believe this much time has lapsed.
I'm crossing my fingers for this cycle...it would be SO nice....


----------



## Jlh1980

barbikins said:


> Thanks girls...you're probably right. It's so hard with this unexplained infertility crap & the doctor finding NOTHING. And I'm so tired of waiting! I just can't believe this much time has lapsed.
> I'm crossing my fingers for this cycle...it would be SO nice....

dont lose hope but I do think you should really consider moving on to IVF. Seeing the eggs being fertilized really gives them greater insight into what is actually the problem. I hope your next RE appointment restores your hope! I swear I will not rest until you get your BFP!


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi all- new to the board here but have been reading for over a month. My DH and I have always wanted to have a child together. He has had a vasectomy for about 10 years now (previous marriage). I have no issues with my fertility and we decided to go the sperm donor route. That was an interesting and eye opening experience for sure. It is like picking from a catalogue!
I am CD 18 and had my IUI on CD 15. I had Femara for 5 days and then Bravelle injections for 3 days and then the Ovidrel injection CD 13- so 36 hours before IUI. I had one good size follicle on my left side that they were happy with. In the 20mm range. The donor sperm we used had 20million count so that's not bad. I am now on the progesterone suppositories 2 times a day starting right after I had my IUI.

I noticed cramping from the Bravelle injections and ovidrel but it seems to be subsiding.

This 2 week wait is extra long because the nurse told me to wait 18 days. I found myself quite emotional the day after the procedure but nothing really since. 

Back in for the blood test on September 5th. So close yet so far. :coffee:


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Hi all- new to the board here but have been reading for over a month. My DH and I have always wanted to have a child together. He has had a vasectomy for about 10 years now (previous marriage). I have no issues with my fertility and we decided to go the sperm donor route. That was an interesting and eye opening experience for sure. It is like picking from a catalogue!
> I am CD 18 and had my IUI on CD 15. I had Femara for 5 days and then Bravelle injections for 3 days and then the Ovidrel injection CD 13- so 36 hours before IUI. I had one good size follicle on my left side that they were happy with. In the 20mm range. The donor sperm we used had 20million count so that's not bad. I am now on the progesterone suppositories 2 times a day starting right after I had my IUI.
> 
> I noticed cramping from the Bravelle injections and ovidrel but it seems to be subsiding.
> 
> This 2 week wait is extra long because the nurse told me to wait 18 days. I found myself quite emotional the day after the procedure but nothing really since.
> 
> Back in for the blood test on September 5th. So close yet so far. :coffee:

Welcome:) I am also in for blood work on the 4th. I am crossing my fingers for you. Glad to see you finally joining in!!

If you don't mind me jumping right in and asking why is it that your decided to use donor sperm? Were you not able to reverse your DHs vasectomy?


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All....Offically 1dpo:)

I am still very tired from my trigger and have fallen asleep on the couch 2 nights in a row. lol
How is everyone else feeling? Everyone is so quiet.


----------



## barbikins

Jlh1980 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls...you're probably right. It's so hard with this unexplained infertility crap & the doctor finding NOTHING. And I'm so tired of waiting! I just can't believe this much time has lapsed.
> I'm crossing my fingers for this cycle...it would be SO nice....
> 
> dont lose hope but I do think you should really consider moving on to IVF. Seeing the eggs being fertilized really gives them greater insight into what is actually the problem. I hope your next RE appointment restores your hope! I swear I will not rest until you get your BFP!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I do look fwd to the new RE's appointment & see what he has to say. We're other wise done with fertility treatments & will save for IVF but I don't recon will have the money until about a year from now or so. In the mean time I just hope we'll get pregnant on our own. FINGERS CROSSED. And thank you SO much for you support xoxo


----------



## Dannixo

Well got some good news and bad. Doctors office called from the infertility center and said my insurance doesn't cover anything, which we already knew. She said IVF is 9,500. They will let us pay 4500 now and the other the day before the procedure. We don't have that amount of money. On the plus side someone cancelled their appointment so we get to go tomorrow at 2:30 for our initial consult.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Danni! good luck :) Are you guys going to save up money before IVF procedure?
I'm still waiting for my second opinion in September & see what happens there. If the new doctor will run some tests & see what his opinion is...then if all else fails, we'll start to save for IVF before even bothering.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

My insurance also does not cover IVF...

It's 7500 + meds.


----------



## babasgirl

Hi everyone,
I went in for my CD 12 follicular ultrasound yesterday. The RE told me that my follicles are still small around 7 mm and endo lining is about 4.45. They have asked me to come again next week. Has anyone had a similar experience . I am feeling so depressed today.


----------



## MandaC

babasgirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I went in for my CD 12 follicular ultrasound yesterday. The RE told me that my follicles are still small around 7 mm and endo lining is about 4.45. They have asked me to come again next week. Has anyone had a similar experience . I am feeling so depressed today.

Me! Me! Me! 

How long are your regular cycles?? Are you on any meds?? My follies always did that and as soon as my RE upped my puregon they started growing faster. My LH was really high causing my estrogen not to rise which would make my follies not grow. 

@Breaking...doesn't your follies do something similar??


----------



## Dannixo

babasgirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I went in for my CD 12 follicular ultrasound yesterday. The RE told me that my follicles are still small around 7 mm and endo lining is about 4.45. They have asked me to come again next week. Has anyone had a similar experience . I am feeling so depressed today.

Yes I have. They cancelled my cycle saying my lining was to thin below 8.


----------



## babasgirl

My cycles keep varying between 30 to 60 days. I have always ovulated after day 19 . I am on 100 mg of clomid. This is my first cycle for IUI. my CD3 LH was 11.4. :sad2:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> babasgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I went in for my CD 12 follicular ultrasound yesterday. The RE told me that my follicles are still small around 7 mm and endo lining is about 4.45. They have asked me to come again next week. Has anyone had a similar experience . I am feeling so depressed today.
> 
> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> How long are your regular cycles?? Are you on any meds?? My follies always did that and as soon as my RE upped my puregon they started growing faster. My LH was really high causing my estrogen not to rise which would make my follies not grow.
> 
> @Breaking...doesn't your follies do something similar??Click to expand...

I ovulate on cd13-14 on my own and my follies are on the smallish side ..13-14mm. They do get fertilized at that size but caused a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dann-Is there a payment plan you can do? I know my place you can make payments per month? Or how about a loan from a credit union? Or possibly start saving now and do the IVF in a couple of months?


----------



## barbikins

Amco when is your ultrasound today! GOOD LUCK!!! XO Post when you have results :)

babas girl, I haven't had this experience but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry. It's so disheartening. Is this your first round of cycle monitoring? probably not right? You're doing IVF?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Yes today at 11 EST! So same time as Toronto! I will let you guys know for sure how it goes!! :) Where do you live in Toronto? I have tons of family there and I love it there! I just found you you get like a year off when you have a baby!! I get like 6-12 weeks depending on what my work will let me do!! When is your IVF consultation? I hope it's good news for you guys and it's something you guys can afford because I have heard amazing results with IVF!!!! KMFX for you!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Amco! All the best :) I'll be thinking of you at 11am. But in no doubt you'll be sharing the best of news :)

I live in the East end of Toronto - it's formally called 'East York'...so I'm north of Main & Danforth...if that means anything to you. We moved two months ago. I also work down town near King & Sherborne. What family do you have here? 
And yes, we get 1 year of Mat leave! Which is a lot of time but it makes sense. I have heard about the states & 6 weeks is absolutely NOT enough.....12 months is more reasonable but still. How is day care there? it's ridiculously expensive here.

I don't have an IVF consultation. I'm not sure when that occurs. I presume once we have the money to go ahead. Actually I'm waiting for September 12th second opinion to see what we should be doing. If this new doctor has a new approach or maybe new tests he'd like to do - or redo all the tests? As for affordability - nope. We're literarily going to have to save for like a year. I got a loose quote & I need to save at least $15K :( faking hell LOL
I just hope we get pregnant on our own.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Thank you!!! My family lives in Weston, Ontario...not sure where that is to East York..all I know is that everywhere is brick houses and so beautiful there! It looks so much nicer than places in the states for sure!!! I am Italian so my family that lives there is from Italy :) Day care is expensive here too but I don't think as bad as Toronto...Luckily I am going to go back part-time and I have my mom and Sister in Law as babysitters!! But I am really lucky for that!

A second opinion is a great idea!! Lots of doctors are different and they might have the answers you need!! Ya ours was going to be 15k too!! I was like that's a freaking car lol!! BUT my place let you do a payment plan after putting some down and you could pay it off in years! Maybe your place will do that?! And after saving up for a couple months you could do a down payment and such..OR like you said get prego naturally because then when you BD it will be more fun BD and not baby making BD, you know? Maybe that will take some stress off of you? Never know ;)


----------



## MandaC

babasgirl said:


> My cycles keep varying between 30 to 60 days. I have always ovulated after day 19 . I am on 100 mg of clomid. This is my first cycle for IUI. my CD3 LH was 11.4. :sad2:

On day 3 my LH was around 14-16 before I started taking a steroid to lower it. Now it goes down a bit and by day 16 it was 10. Maybe mention you LH to your RE and see if u taking orgalutron or Dexamethizone would help you. It changed my follie growth a lot :)


----------



## babasgirl

barbikins said:


> Amco when is your ultrasound today! GOOD LUCK!!! XO Post when you have results :)
> 
> babas girl, I haven't had this experience but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry. It's so disheartening. Is this your first round of cycle monitoring? probably not right? You're doing IVF?

Yes this is my first cycle of IUI. I have been ttc for a year now but my cycles have been so irregular. Some months I ovulate and some months I dont. I had thyroid issues before and never knew I had PCOS until last year. I started taking metformin to reduce my insulin levels because I am pre - diabetic too. I feel really depressed to see everyone having babies so easily and I am having so much trouble.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbikins-Yes today at 11 EST! So same time as Toronto! I will let you guys know for sure how it goes!! :) Where do you live in Toronto? I have tons of family there and I love it there! I just found you you get like a year off when you have a baby!! I get like 6-12 weeks depending on what my work will let me do!! When is your IVF consultation? I hope it's good news for you guys and it's something you guys can afford because I have heard amazing results with IVF!!!! KMFX for you!!!!

So excited for you..
.cant wait to heat how it goes!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hey Amco! All the best :) I'll be thinking of you at 11am. But in no doubt you'll be sharing the best of news :)
> 
> I live in the East end of Toronto - it's formally called 'East York'...so I'm north of Main & Danforth...if that means anything to you. We moved two months ago. I also work down town near King & Sherborne. What family do you have here?
> And yes, we get 1 year of Mat leave! Which is a lot of time but it makes sense. I have heard about the states & 6 weeks is absolutely NOT enough.....12 months is more reasonable but still. How is day care there? it's ridiculously expensive here.
> 
> I don't have an IVF consultation. I'm not sure when that occurs. I presume once we have the money to go ahead. Actually I'm waiting for September 12th second opinion to see what we should be doing. If this new doctor has a new approach or maybe new tests he'd like to do - or redo all the tests? As for affordability - nope. We're literarily going to have to save for like a year. I got a loose quote & I need to save at least $15K :( faking hell LOL
> I just hope we get pregnant on our own.

I live in Toronto but specifically York and work at king + university :)


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC: The Dr didn't like the chances for the reversal and there was a high risk for infection. He is 42 so age plus the fact he had it 10 years ago didn't help. We were both comfortable with choosing to go with donor sperm plus that would have been an extra 2 month wait or so to get that all figured out with different appointments. We would still raise the child in the same way so it wasn't as big of a deal. We picked out characteristics of the donor that DH had in common. 

Has anyone else here chosen to do the donor sperm route?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ladies!!! I just got back!! And everything is good! Baby in there and it's little heart is beating away!!! They didn't tell me the heart rate yet, he said to come back Sept. 4th and they will tell me then!!! So ladies I am sending baby dust your way!! After being told Anthony's sperm morphology was 2% and getting pregnant from an IUI then to lose it as an ectopic and lose my tube we got prego naturally! So it does happen!! I am KMFX for you ladies!!!


----------



## barbikins

YAy I knew it Amco!!! Congratulations xoxoxoxox


----------



## Jlh1980

congrats Amco!!!!!


----------



## babasgirl

Congrats Amco... So happy for you :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I just got back!! And everything is good! Baby in there and it's little heart is beating away!!! They didn't tell me the heart rate yet, he said to come back Sept. 4th and they will tell me then!!! So ladies I am sending baby dust your way!! After being told Anthony's sperm morphology was 2% and getting pregnant from an IUI then to lose it as an ectopic and lose my tube we got prego naturally! So it does happen!! I am KMFX for you ladies!!!

So happy for you! Did they give you a picture???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awesome news Amco!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

yes they did but I can't figure out how to upload it hahaha!!! KMFX for all you ladies!!! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> yes they did but I can't figure out how to upload it hahaha!!! KMFX for all you ladies!!! :)

You can take a picture of it with your phone and what I do is upload it to my photobucket account which is free. You can make an account there at photobucket.com The when there will be an image link you click on it and it will copy. to upload it here , you click on the picture with the mountains and add the link in it


----------



## Pnutsprincess

[URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/utrasoundsweek5to145_zpsda8e28da.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/utrasoundsweek5to145_zpsda8e28da.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


I wanted to share this with you all. I had an ultrasound at 5.5 weeks the first time and that hardly happens. The most recent one he is upside down. My anatomy scan is September 4. I am so excited to see baby boy again soon


----------



## MandaC

Hello everyone 

Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half. 

@Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?


----------



## Dannixo

AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half.
> 
> @Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?

I'm feeling ok. I've never had the trigger before so I cant tell what's trigger, what's me getting sick and what's random unrelated ...lol

I've had bloating, tired exhausted, sore throat, hot n cold sleepless night, major stomach pains last night, nausea.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.

That is awesome.

I always felt like femera was better for you bc I had same issue with clomid not being good for me.


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls...just thought I'd chime in on trigger symptoms. 
I only noticed cramping and really bloated for 2-3 days. 
I think I might have felt a bit more tired but nothing extreme.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Ladies!!! I just got back!! And everything is good! Baby in there and it's little heart is beating away!!! They didn't tell me the heart rate yet, he said to come back Sept. 4th and they will tell me then!!! So ladies I am sending baby dust your way!! After being told Anthony's sperm morphology was 2% and getting pregnant from an IUI then to lose it as an ectopic and lose my tube we got prego naturally! So it does happen!! I am KMFX for you ladies!!!

Congrats!! Have a happy & healthy 9mos and try to relax. Your body knows what to do, have faith!
:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Boobookitty14eva/media/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/utrasoundsweek5to145_zpsda8e28da.jpg.html][IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/utrasoundsweek5to145_zpsda8e28da.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all. I had an ultrasound at 5.5 weeks the first time and that hardly happens. The most recent one he is upside down. My anatomy scan is September 4. I am so excited to see baby boy again soon

Anatomy scan is the best!! You get to see the baby for so long and get up close views of everything. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hey girls...just thought I'd chime in on trigger symptoms.
> I only noticed cramping and really bloated for 2-3 days.
> I think I might have felt a bit more tired but nothing extreme.

Thx for the info.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half.
> 
> @Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?
> 
> I'm feeling ok. I've never had the trigger before so I cant tell what's trigger, what's me getting sick and what's random unrelated ...lol
> 
> I've had bloating, tired exhausted, sore throat, hot n cold sleepless night, major stomach pains last night, nausea.Click to expand...

I still have my headache. Never have gotten a headache from a trigger before. I dunno. Iam really hot too. 

Breaking I can't help get excited about your symptoms !! :)


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.

That is awesome!!! Iam so excited for you:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half.
> 
> @Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?
> 
> I'm feeling ok. I've never had the trigger before so I cant tell what's trigger, what's me getting sick and what's random unrelated ...lol
> 
> I've had bloating, tired exhausted, sore throat, hot n cold sleepless night, major stomach pains last night, nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my headache. Never have gotten a headache from a trigger before. I dunno. Iam really hot too.
> 
> Breaking I can't help get excited about your symptoms !! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hun. I really am scared to get excited bc it can all end with AF especially as this is my first time on two new drugs (gonal and ovidrel). So maybe it's just my body reacting.

Here is what happned today.

.I had to run an errand this Morning so I popped in my prenatal and felt nausea in the car the kind where your mouth fills up with gross water/saliva. I bit into a piece of gum in the car and it subsided.

I picked up coffee and bagel and sat to eat half way thru my bagel I started TMI!!!! to hurl...I had no where to run to a bathroom...TMI!!! So I hurled into the bagel bag...eww gross I know sorry sorry tmi...I chucked it out...found a bathroom freshened up and i was fine.

Blch!

My boobs and nipples are still sensitive and feel bigger since the trigger.

I told DH and he made a hand gesture of a baby bump. I said hormones and drugs do crazy things to our bodies I don't want to get my hopes up bc next step is possibly ivf and it will be a very crushing feeling to get bfn.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half.
> 
> @Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?
> 
> I'm feeling ok. I've never had the trigger before so I cant tell what's trigger, what's me getting sick and what's random unrelated ...lol
> 
> I've had bloating, tired exhausted, sore throat, hot n cold sleepless night, major stomach pains last night, nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my headache. Never have gotten a headache from a trigger before. I dunno. Iam really hot too.
> 
> Breaking I can't help get excited about your symptoms !! :)Click to expand...

My boobs are hot too. I'm wearing a tank with built bra....amd they feel warm/hot.


----------



## MandaC

Oooooooh:) I like the nausea part that sounds promising :) how many dpo ru?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Quite early still....that's why I don't trust the symptoms, implantation could not have happened yet....

5dpo...7dptrigger


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
I hope you all are doing well


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Quite early still....that's why I don't trust the symptoms, implantation could not have happened yet....
> 
> 5dpo...7dptrigger

Your symptoms sound exactly like mine did! KMFX!


----------



## barbikins

breaking dawn, I hope your symptoms are promising! FX
AFM, 9dpo & BFN!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx Barbi....and you know 9dpo is ways too early to test!!

Babywhisperer ...thanks for the support!! I hope you're right Fxxx!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Don't give up yet, still super early ;)


----------



## MandaC

Barbikins...it's soooo early keep your chin up:)


----------



## hockeypucks

I'm now day 24 of my cycle and 9 dpiui and 11 days post trigger shot. Get antsy to take a preg test but debating just waiting until September 5th when I am scheduled to go in.. I know it is still early. 

Only thing I am noticing is I seem to be hungry more often and I haven't had the greatest sleeps the last 3 nights. Lots of tossing and turning and sporatic sleeping.

Thoughts?


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I'm now day 24 of my cycle and 9 dpiui and 11 days post trigger shot. Get antsy to take a preg test but debating just waiting until September 5th when I am scheduled to go in.. I know it is still early.
> 
> Only thing I am noticing is I seem to be hungry more often and I haven't had the greatest sleeps the last 3 nights. Lots of tossing and turning and sporatic sleeping.
> 
> Thoughts?

Oh that sounds really good!!! I remember being super hungry was my second symptom when I was prego with my second:) kmfx!!


----------



## barbikins

OK then! So 10dpo & BNF!  lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Still early Barbi!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> I'm now day 24 of my cycle and 9 dpiui and 11 days post trigger shot. Get antsy to take a preg test but debating just waiting until September 5th when I am scheduled to go in.. I know it is still early.
> 
> Only thing I am noticing is I seem to be hungry more often and I haven't had the greatest sleeps the last 3 nights. Lots of tossing and turning and sporatic sleeping.
> 
> Thoughts?

I am right behind you at 8dpo/iui and 10dp-trigger. also itching to take a pregnancy test but i'm spsd to go in for bloods sat/sun. ive also not had great sleep the last few nights but I also am not feeling well (summer cold/cough?)

goodluck - sleeplessness and hunger is a good thing!


----------



## barbikins

haha I know lady :) I'm just frustrated. I wanna be the early testers...and be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm feeling like I'm on the edge of getting a cold too. All....week......


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi - I know what you mean those 7-8dpo testers that get a line and get to see the gradual darkening of the bfp!!! whenever I test early I'm so hopefully that's going to be me....until I see the starkest white hpt ever with no hint of a line.. that happened a couple months and now I don't test early...hated seeing that. earliest I will test now is 10dpo/11dpo...as I always go for bloods at 12dpo. and I always test before bloods.

this weather (in Toronto) sucks lately ...and I def think some cold/cough is going around...everyone I talk to is on the verge of some cold/sore throat or just recovering.

I hope we have nice weather this coming long wknd!!


----------



## barbikins

you're right...I don't think I can test positive until 11dpo anyway.
but I don't have a good feeling for this cycle.

yes there's been a lot of summer colds here in one of the offices I work from.
so strange to have a 'summer' cold.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Ya I hate summer colds!!! But remember I didn't get a positive till the day I was supposed to start...I get jealous of early testers haha not fair lol!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amco - you give hope to those early BFNs. I don't remember now but did you hve a stark white bfn prior to your bfp? and how many days apart.

i'm starting to get antsy....with bloodwork on sat 12dpo....I feel like i'm in bliss right now...not confirmed a bfn...so I can HOPE it's a bfp. if this is a bfn we are looking to ivf..


----------



## barbikins

I totally understand the antsy....

I feel like banging my head on my desk all day. 
I am just so finished waiting to find out my fate this month.
I am tired of waiting, full stop.

Anyway, that's the life. I'm armed with LOTS of tests because I know this month I'm going to be testing like some mad woman!


----------



## Amcolecchi

:) Yes I had absolutely no faint line or anything!!! All white as ghosts!! I didn't get a faint line till 14 DPO! So then I called and they did bloodwork and confirmed! KMFX for you and all the other ladies!!! :hugs:



Breaking Dawn said:


> Amco - you give hope to those early BFNs. I don't remember now but did you hve a stark white bfn prior to your bfp? and how many days apart.
> 
> i'm starting to get antsy....with bloodwork on sat 12dpo....I feel like i'm in bliss right now...not confirmed a bfn...so I can HOPE it's a bfp. if this is a bfn we are looking to ivf..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> i feel like banging my head on my desk all day.

check!!



barbikins said:


> i am just so finished waiting to find out my fate this month.

check!!



barbikins said:


> i am tired of waiting, full stop.

anddd check!!


Where do you buy your tests from? I have none at home...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> :) Yes I had absolutely no faint line or anything!!! All white as ghosts!! I didn't get a faint line till 14 DPO! So then I called and they did bloodwork and confirmed! KMFX for you and all the other ladies!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Amco - you give hope to those early BFNs. I don't remember now but did you hve a stark white bfn prior to your bfp? and how many days apart.
> 
> i'm starting to get antsy....with bloodwork on sat 12dpo....I feel like i'm in bliss right now...not confirmed a bfn...so I can HOPE it's a bfp. if this is a bfn we are looking to ivf..Click to expand...

Did you test at 12 or 13 dpo? 

I find this interesting....


----------



## Amcolecchi

I tested like 10 DPO, then 12 DPO then again 14 DPO :) I didn't want to everyday because I thought it would make a difference, I am sure it doesn't but I was going crazy then hahah


----------



## Breaking Dawn

That kinds means that between 12dpo and 14dpo is when you made enough HCG to be detected on the HPT.

since it increases every 2 days that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Amcolecchi

ooo I guess so! I didn't even think of that! I just was running out of tests hahaha! How far along are you?



Breaking Dawn said:


> That kinds means that between 12dpo and 14dpo is when you made enough HCG to be detected on the HPT.
> 
> since it increases every 2 days that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

i'm 8dpo/iui today ...10dptrigger.

I am so glad i'm busy the next three days...keep my mind occupied.

i'm kinda wishing that I had now tested the trigger out.....so I could poas


----------



## babasgirl

I am going in for my second follicular u/s tomorrow. The first one which was done on CD 12 had very few follicles less than 10 mm. Just hoping that I have big enuf follicles tomorrow. Does anyone know what will happen next if they do not find big enough follicles for me ? is there some injection they can give to make the follicles big and produce an egg ?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi babas....
it really depends on your hormones and your FS/Dr. they may see that your hormones are not surging to O and continue to increase your injection dose (given that you are taking injectables). 
I've also heard from ladies that they cancel the cycle....and instead wait for next cycle and put you on a new med protocol.

actually I see that you're on clomid only...and not taking injectables. in which case i'm not sure your dr would just start you on injections so late in the cycle without knowing how you respond to them. 

sorry i'm just guessing at different scenarios. i HOPE that you don't have any problems and your follies got the boost they needed and are growing well. goodluck :)


----------



## Dannixo

I agree, if your on clomid alone they will just cancel your cycle and try something new next month. Happened to me twice for thin lining


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> i feel like banging my head on my desk all day.
> 
> check!!
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> i am just so finished waiting to find out my fate this month.Click to expand...
> 
> check!!
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> i am tired of waiting, full stop.Click to expand...
> 
> anddd check!!
> 
> 
> Where do you buy your tests from? I have none at home...Click to expand...

Lmfao I like this :)
I buy my tests at makeababy.ca


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies... 11dpo & stark white tests. Baaaallllllssss


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Still hoping it's time for you Barbi...Fx you've got a late bfp coming!!


----------



## barbikins

thanks i hope so too. i know for sure tho if by tmr morning its negative, its over.
ive never tested late...least in my two experiences.


----------



## babasgirl

My second U/s went bad today. My endo lining was 9.8 but the follicles had not grown. Re has asked to wait for two weeks and then start with second cycle. This time they said they will give some injections . Just hope I have good eggs atleast in the next cycle


----------



## zestygirl

Hi ladies. Just thought I'd check in. 7dpo and got my amh today: 10.8. Doc says she's happy with that, and judging the whole picture, she says it will just take time and attempts for me to get pg because eggs are starting to decline. She said 7/10 eggs at my age would possibly be bad, and that is considering that I am in GOOD shape for my age! Hope she's right...

She did say there's lots of reasons to believe that I will get pregger, and suggested iui every other month.

Amco: congrats on your US
Barbi: sorry to hear of your bfn. Hoping you'll get a bfp yet!
Danni: wonderful news about the femera. Is there any suggestion for you to gain weight? I don't expect it's so simple, jus wondering.

I am due for AF in 7-8 days. I don't know when or if I will test. I am a little exhausted of testing, actually. I may just wait and see to save myself the stress...


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All, 

Why is everyone so quite???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I agree it's pretty quiet in here!!

Babas...sorry for the bad news. but it just means you will have better response on injectables and better chance of bfp!

Zesty...thats great news. goodluck in your tww!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, so I got bfn :(
12dpo & starkies. That's all.

Sorry to hear, Babas.

And good luck everyone else!

Super busy day so just had a moment to stop in & say HELLO!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry Barbi...i know it's hard to see bfns each cycle. wishing you se your bfp soon.


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies, how's everyone?
what's the news on the street?! :)

i got a few more bfn's & im 13 dpo so yeah... booo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi barbi...boo is right :hugs:

11dpo...just tested and bfn. The trigger is out but no bfp either. Boo :(


----------



## MandaC

Oh breaking iam sorry. I did think u had it but it is still only 11dpo, U could still get a miracle


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry breaking. 
We need our break ladies!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I think it's ivf for me next ladies.


This cycle was perfect. 3 follies and 100 million sperm +90% motility....


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> I think it's ivf for me next ladies.
> 
> 
> This cycle was perfect. 3 follies and 100 million sperm +90% motility....

I'm sorry about the bfn. The good thing is that there is so much they can control and manipulate to increase your chances with IVF. I have many friends who had great success early on. I would do acupuncture from now until you test after your first IVF cycle. It has been shown to increase your chances not to mention help with some side effects and stress. But remember you're not out until the witch arrives. I didn't get my bfp until the day before af was due to come. Kmfx for you all.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking...same for me except we have to wait and save up the money. Although we are getting a second opinion first. Did you do that at any point?!

14dpo today & I m looking at a negative frer. AF due tmr.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...no I didnt it get a second opinion.

I don't know if there is any point for me ....

We have money saved...so we can start ivf right away.

nurse called..confirmed bfn.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Breaking...same for me except we have to wait and save up the money. Although we are getting a second opinion first. Did you do that at any point?!
> 
> 14dpo today & I m looking at a negative frer. AF due tmr.

I got a second opinion for ivf and when I got there the doctor said we didn't need it yet and my other doctor was a quak. He said he could pin point the problem right off the bat and the other doctor has me as unexplained infertility.


----------



## barbikins

I think second opinion would be so good. 
I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.

Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

But I don't know that I am unexplained. 

I know I have an ovulation issues. Due to a cyst on my left ovary which has some residual cyst left I don't really O from that side.

So concern with egg quality.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking then it sounds like IVF will be a good choice for you.

AF got me so CD1 for me on cycle 19! Aren't I lucky lol GAH


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...

Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...

So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.

My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.

So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty great to hear from you and great o have answers. Ivf can answer some things IUI and ultrasounds and bloods can't. We will save up for IVF too but it will be a while. 
I'm seeing a new RE next week for a second opinion. FX maybe he has a different idea or approach.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Qwerty great to hear from you and great o have answers. Ivf can answer some things IUI and ultrasounds and bloods can't. We will save up for IVF too but it will be a while.
> I'm seeing a new RE next week for a second opinion. FX maybe he has a different idea or approach.

good luck to you... you've ben put through the ringer the last few months so i hope that your new RE has a good gameplan for you two. best wishes.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks you too! Keep us posted!!
PS: how was the egg retrieval process like??


----------



## ElleT613

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...
> 
> Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...
> 
> So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.
> 
> My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.
> 
> So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!Click to expand...

Hey Qwerty! I just had my transfer this morning, I am going to private message you;)

I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't really found another "regular" thread after I moved onto IVF. It's certainly a lot easier when you are one of the originals to get involved!

Barbikins-- keep me posted on what you do! Too bad IVF is so freekin expensive, right? It's better to save up though then to be in serious debt! The process wasn't too bad.. I think the most ideal situation would be able to take a 'leave of absence" from work while doing IVF but I dont' know who could ever afford to do that. lol. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...
> 
> Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...
> 
> So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.
> 
> My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.
> 
> So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!Click to expand...

Hi qwerty ...I remember your posts.

Thanks so much for sharing. We are thinking of starting IVF this month, we've been talking about it all weekend. I am have some questions for you...I will PM you.

:hugs:


----------



## hockeypucks

My DH and I are also interested in IVF. It's very expensive using donor sperm and success rate wise it makes the most sense to go to IVF if this last IUI didn't work. Should find out on Thursday if its a BFN like I think it's going to be.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...
> 
> Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...
> 
> So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.
> 
> My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.
> 
> So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Qwerty! I just had my transfer this morning, I am going to private message you;)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't really found another "regular" thread after I moved onto IVF. It's certainly a lot easier when you are one of the originals to get involved!
> 
> Barbikins-- keep me posted on what you do! Too bad IVF is so freekin expensive, right? It's better to save up though then to be in serious debt! The process wasn't too bad.. I think the most ideal situation would be able to take a 'leave of absence" from work while doing IVF but I dont' know who could ever afford to do that. lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Elle...so good to see you.

Hope you are doing nothing but resting since your transfer...hope your bfp is on its way.

How much time have you taken Off for transfer?


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...
> 
> Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...
> 
> So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.
> 
> My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.
> 
> So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Qwerty! I just had my transfer this morning, I am going to private message you;)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't really found another "regular" thread after I moved onto IVF. It's certainly a lot easier when you are one of the originals to get involved!
> 
> Barbikins-- keep me posted on what you do! Too bad IVF is so freekin expensive, right? It's better to save up though then to be in serious debt! The process wasn't too bad.. I think the most ideal situation would be able to take a 'leave of absence" from work while doing IVF but I dont' know who could ever afford to do that. lol. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Elle...so good to see you.
> 
> Hope you are doing nothing but resting since your transfer...hope your bfp is on its way.
> 
> How much time have you taken Off for transfer?Click to expand...

Thank you:flower: It is hard to believe I actually made it this far-- I am a whimp so if I can do it anyone can! For the Transfer I would of course the day of the trasnfer and the day after. I just got lucky that this all landed over Labor Day Weekend so really I only took a total of 3 days off from work. I did take the day before my egg retrieval off-- just because by that point I was feeling uncomfortable and your estrogen is so freekin high.... I felt like I could cry at any second, lol! FX for you!


----------



## MandaC

Hello:)

I went for blood work this morning and I am just waiting for my phone call. I tested this wknd and had very faint lines on dollar store tests and when tested with a little more expensive no name test it was bfn so I dunno what to think. I really hope this is it but sadly I don't think it is. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## barbikins

OMG Manda, I hope its a bfp!!! Crossing fingers xo


----------



## barbikins

ElleT613 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I think second opinion would be so good.
> I wanna see if I'm really NOT unexplained too.
> 
> Well spotting started so I'm out once again ladies...
> 
> Hi everyone... I've been following your posts even though I have "graduated" to IVF. I just had my first transfer today and met with my RE right beforehand. I know that this is not the best choice for everyone, but I can't tell you how weirdly good it felt to have some exolainatn to our unexplained infertility. We had really low fertilization rates (30% which I think over 90% is normal for ivf) due to poor sperm binding and poor egg quality as revealed by the ICSI only 50%. So in a perfect condition we only had a third of the "normal" 16% chance of conceiving naturally so it might have happened but probably would have taken ten years...
> 
> So IUIs could help to get more of a perfect chance, and it made sense to try that first because we couldn't have known this until we saw the egg nd sperm togerpther in a dish... But in the long run IUIs really weren't the way to go for us.
> 
> My first cycle really wasn't that bad with all the injections and side effects and retrieval minor surgery. If you have any questions I am happy to answer just PM me.
> 
> So happy for the few of you that got pg, and naturally nonetheless!! In the end we will all hopefully get our little ones, even if it takes a lot more time. Best wishes to all!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Qwerty! I just had my transfer this morning, I am going to private message you;)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't really found another "regular" thread after I moved onto IVF. It's certainly a lot easier when you are one of the originals to get involved!
> 
> Barbikins-- keep me posted on what you do! Too bad IVF is so freekin expensive, right? It's better to save up though then to be in serious debt! The process wasn't too bad.. I think the most ideal situation would be able to take a 'leave of absence" from work while doing IVF but I dont' know who could ever afford to do that. lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

The cost is insane! We literarily probably need a year to save because we just bought a new house & there's housing costs to worry about too :(
Well I just hope that some thing happens while we're waiting.
Why leave of absence? Is it that bad??? :(


----------



## MandaC

The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is. 

:'(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is.
> 
> :'(

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> Hello:)
> 
> I went for blood work this morning and I am just waiting for my phone call. I tested this wknd and had very faint lines on dollar store tests and when tested with a little more expensive no name test it was bfn so I dunno what to think. I really hope this is it but sadly I don't think it is.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Manda,
I used $ store test and had faint lines and then did a digital test that said Pregnant. Good luck hun:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is.
> 
> :'(

Oh manda I am so sorry hun. Now I feel like a jerk because i didn't read the rest of the thread until after I posted. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Aw, no...Manda I'm sorry hun! That really sucks.
The only upside is you got pregnant which is a good sign.
But damn it!!!!! We need more happy endings!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I hope all is well. Tomorrow is my 20 week ultrasound and 20wk check up. I am super excited. I hope Chase will cooperate. Last night I felt him kicking for a couple hours. I had cake so I guess that made him move. Good luck to those of you that did IVF. Those of you that started new cycles good luck. Those of you that got BFN, I am sorry and hope your time will come soon.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbikins 

How are you?

Someone gave me advice to aso take time off work or even less hours just to not put your mind / body under un-needed stress.

After lots of tears this weekend and some really good conversations...we've decided to do IVF this cycle.

Except clinic prefers to do retrieval one month and fet the next month. Unless there is an egg quality issue. 

I'm nervous but the retrieval will all be over in 2 wks!


----------



## barbikins

Hello Breaking Dawn! I'm doing BETTER than I have in a LONG time.
I got my period but I've also made a pact with myself to stop obsessing AND to start living life. I can't get so absorbed. This month was absolutely BRUTAL. I'll get pregnant, when I do - if I do. What else can I do? nothing.
I'm just going to keep busy. I also made a pact on another thread to not test until 11dpo the earliest. End of story. No 5dpo tests lol

I can always take a week's vacation to do IVF if/when I do it...or a few days off. I've heard the egg retrieval needs healing but then I heard its a very easy procedure, no biggie so I'm SO confused.

Hey Breaking, I heard that there's preparation in terms of timing. I was given a timing chart so really, you don't actually get to do implantation until the following month of egg retrieval. It's all so confusing for me. Are they putting you on BC pills?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...i think thats a great attitude. This is all so hard and it drags you down...this was also my hardest cycle. 

I think for the retrieval it's the bloating and sensitive ovaries that require rest time but the actual procedure is easy. By the time you are ready for retrieval you are sooo bloated that it's uncomfortable. 

I'm at my CD3 appointment right now so I will find out about BCP, however I think if your ovaries are not quiet or rested from your previous cycle or if you have a cyst then you take it. 

So this is something I learned from my orientation.
Many clinics and you will see here any women do a full ivf cycle in one month: retrieval followed by fresh embryo transfer approx 5 days later. However, my clinic prefers to do retrieval one month and freeze the embryos and do a frozen embryo transfer (FET) the next month. The reason is bc your body gets to reset and rest after all the meds and goes into natural state. With fresh cycles you end up taking lots of progesterone and estrogen to deal with all the meds you took for follies. 
My clinic said they do fresh transfers if there is an egg/embryo issue and they aren't growing to day5.

Also for work this is better for me..i can take 1-2 days of for retrieval depending on if it lands on a weekend or not. And then I can take a week off the next month for implantation.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh and also my clinic has higher success rates with FET over fresh.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking~ That is great news! I really hope it works for you.
Barbi~I love the positive attitude.
ASM~ I am being like a kid on Xmas eve. I can't sleep because I am excited about my 20 week ultrasound which is at 9:30am MST. It is 6am now. so close but yet so far away. I am not looking forward to holding 32 ozs of water though


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck pnuts !!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! I wanted to let you know...I got my u/s today and baby is doing great! 157 heart rate! BUT I wanted to let you know my story, hopefully for inspiration! 

My husband and I started to try naturally for awhile, we are both runners and super active. My mom is one of 12 kids, so I thought Oh I will have no problem getting pregnant...fast forward a bunch of tests, I am in the clear but my DH has 2% sperm morphology. and his motility was low. We were told we could only get pregnant by IUI or IVF. First IUI was failed, second IUI, yayy pregnant! We told everyone before we got the first u/s and low and behold I had an ectopic pregnancy. It was so bad they did surgery and removed the tube, nothing could be saved...after about 2-3 months of trying to get back to normal, looking at my scars and wondering if I could EVER have a baby, we got pregnant naturally. I then find out that I ovulated from the left side (which is the side I lost my tube) it traveled down and my right tube caught it! Our bodies are truly amazing! So I want all you ladies to know, you will definitely get your BFP one day! Whether naturally, IUI or IVF, it will happen! I know it's hard to keep your head up, but keep trucking along. I know you will never give up and I will always keep you ladies in my thoughts and prayers! I hope this helped! I know I thought I was completely out only having one tube and husbands sperm isn't the greatest but it happened...so keep having faith ladies!!!


----------



## zestygirl

Hi, Ladies;

I have been absent a while but I've been lurking. Congrats, Amco - and thanks for the inspiration. Barbikins- I'm with you on this one. Pnut - how did US go? Breaking Dawn: I hope IVF gets you the bfp you are seeking. Manda: I really hope your suspected Chemical goes on to be a BFP :)

AFM I have just had the strangest cycle ever. I hope someone can help me understand it.

My Luteal phase is normally 15 days, sometimes 14. End of story. Been this way for the 4 years I've been charting, and consistent over the last 8 cycles that I charted. Everything I've read says that luteal phases don't change, even throughout life. 


So - this month, I started bleeding, quite a bit, at 11dpo. My temp crashed for 3 days. Today is the 4th day but I forgot to temp this morning. Also - the breast tenderness that normally vanishes right after AF has persisted right through the bleeding. I am CERTAIN about the day I O'd because it was right on time normal, confirmed by my temps, cm, and opks. As for the nature of the "AF" (sorry, bit tmi) it is different. Suffice to say, it's much thinner than what you would expect to see in a normal month. Like, water thin.

Any ideas??? Can a luteal phase defect develop all of a sudden - or could the stims last month have brought this on?

I can't find anything on the net. Just perplexed.

As for the ttc part, I guess that's out the window now so I'll just start over again.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
My ultrasound appointment went great I had to hold my badder for a hour and a half. Was not happy about that. He is indeed still a boy. I just got back from my 20 week check up. In a month I have only gained 1 lb and my midwife was worried about that but Chase is measuring just fine. He is in the 50 percentile. I have to have another ultrasound with radiology so they can get a better profile of his face. All blood work came back great, My child is far from getting down syndrome and I am not a carrier of cystic fibrosis. She told me to keep doing what I am doing. Next appointment is my 24 week which will be Oct 4 @ 3:20pm. I have to wait to get a letter in the mail for radiology because they didn't have appointments on post so I have to go to a facility off post, which I am fine with. The letter should come between 7 and 10 business days. Then I will make my radiology appointment for an ultrasound with Memorial when I get that letter. Out of the 20lbs I have lost I have only gained 7, she is concerned because after i gained 6 last month I only gained 1 this time around, but he is growing fine. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/20weekultrasoundface01_zps92eb7d9b.jpg


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...I have an update for you.

This evening I got home around 7pm, plan was to eat and hang out with DH and then take gonal F (start of IVF). This morning I had picked up all the meds and ivf info.

So, we're having dinner and I'm feeling this uneasy feeling in my gut. And then it turns into me feeling blah, and down and before I know it I'm crying!!

DH and I spent 2 hrs talking about the past 9 months of fertility treatments AND now move to ivf. So, I got to the bottom of my feelings:
- I have been feeling like I can do ivf, but it's more like I must do ivf .
- i have put the pressure in myself that i MUST get pregnant NOW
- I realized that of course I want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my mental and physical health
- my whole life has been focused like a microscope on fertility, I live in 2 week increments
- I was feeling so uneasy bc I was moving to IVF because I felt that's what I MUST DO, jump right into it, not take a break, keep the pressure on myself, that if I just focus and keep going cycle after cycle after IUI and now ivf I will be pregnant. 
- BUT I'm not, and that's ok bc I've learned what did nt work for me, so when I'm physically and mentally ready for treatments I know then if IVF Is right for me bc I'm making the CHOICE to the that step and not on a runway train. 


After the convo and these realizations, I took a deep breath and SMILED for the first time since my BFN on Saturday. Because I'm happy where I am right now bc it's MY DECISION and not a decision that's fallen on my lap.

I hope you all understand what I mean, I feel sooo relieved and I know you were excited for my IVF journey and I thank you for your support. And I hope that will now be excited for my current journey of being healthy, exercising and enjoying sex with my husband.

IVF is not off the table, maybe it will be oct, nov...or January . 

It's just not right for me right now. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakingdawn-you have to do what's best for you! Definitely enjoy the sex and time with your husband and if/when you are ready for IVF then do it. But I think you are taking the right approach with this!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ladies...I have an update for you.
> 
> This evening I got home around 7pm, plan was to eat and hang out with DH and then take gonal F (start of IVF). This morning I had picked up all the meds and ivf info.
> 
> So, we're having dinner and I'm feeling this uneasy feeling in my gut. And then it turns into me feeling blah, and down and before I know it I'm crying!!
> 
> DH and I spent 2 hrs talking about the past 9 months of fertility treatments AND now move to ivf. So, I got to the bottom of my feelings:
> - I have been feeling like I can do ivf, but it's more like I must do ivf .
> - i have put the pressure in myself that i MUST get pregnant NOW
> - I realized that of course I want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my mental and physical health
> - my whole life has been focused like a microscope on fertility, I live in 2 week increments
> - I was feeling so uneasy bc I was moving to IVF because I felt that's what I MUST DO, jump right into it, not take a break, keep the pressure on myself, that if I just focus and keep going cycle after cycle after IUI and now ivf I will be pregnant.
> - BUT I'm not, and that's ok bc I've learned what did nt work for me, so when I'm physically and mentally ready for treatments I know then if IVF Is right for me bc I'm making the CHOICE to the that step and not on a runway train.
> 
> 
> After the convo and these realizations, I took a deep breath and SMILED for the first time since my BFN on Saturday. Because I'm happy where I am right now bc it's MY DECISION and not a decision that's fallen on my lap.
> 
> I hope you all understand what I mean, I feel sooo relieved and I know you were excited for my IVF journey and I thank you for your support. And I hope that will now be excited for my current journey of being healthy, exercising and enjoying sex with my husband.
> 
> IVF is not off the table, maybe it will be oct, nov...or January .
> 
> It's just not right for me right now. :)



I understand, I think you know what is best for you and who knows maybe it will happen naturally. Look at Amoco and I, our husbands have 2% morph and we conceived naturally. Just enjoy each other and take a break from all the fertility treatments


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts...live the new baby pic. so cute :)

Thanks for your comments. I feel so much better.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, good for you.
It's best to recognize what you need/want for mental & emotional health too. 
It's like the turning point I had this past cycle where I was sick of being dragged into the hell & I really want OUT...so I'm going to keep busy, less invested & just hope one day it comes.

XOXO


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Breaking, good for you.
> It's best to recognize what you need/want for mental & emotional health too.
> It's like the turning point I had this past cycle where I was sick of being dragged into the hell & I really want OUT...so I'm going to keep busy, less invested & just hope one day it comes.
> 
> XOXO

I'm so with you...ive been wanting to sign up for certain things and haven't bc of thinking oh I'm ttc I might be pregnant


----------



## barbikins

Me too Breaking...including vacations. Fuck that - I'll figure it out if I get pregnant you know? I'm so done waiting around for nothing to happen. I need to LIVE LIFE!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

You two ladies have reached your turning point and I am proud of you. This is how I conceived naturally. After two failed IUIs and all the BFN Test I would cry all the time. Well the one month we didn't have the money I said we will have fun this month and boom I am now pregnant:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...and i told DH that im so excited to have SEX. not baby dance or baby making sex. But just SEX..lol

Pnuts...thx hun. like you said this was the hardest month and I'm actually glad I went thru it! Bc I'm in a better place


----------



## barbikins

lol I bet your husband is excited about that too LOL
yes I hear you...my sex drive is so crappy....I just couldn't care less most of the time.
Before O I'm good to go, after it's like crickets and mostly b/c I'm just so stressed out at seeing all the bfn's & I'm totally bummed out for like 7 days.


----------



## MandaC

Hello Ladies:)

So I wasn't able tog o this morning for my blood work I have to wait until tomorrow morning. I haven't taken another test until now aaaaaaand.....

I still have the faintest of faint lines Do you think I could have had late implantation and my numbers will go up for tomorrow. How long does it normally take for your HCG to go back to 0??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> Hello Ladies:)
> 
> So I wasn't able tog o this morning for my blood work I have to wait until tomorrow morning. I haven't taken another test until now aaaaaaand.....
> 
> I still have the faintest of faint lines Do you think I could have had late implantation and my numbers will go up for tomorrow. How long does it normally take for your HCG to go back to 0??

Is it deff a chemical?


----------



## barbikins

Manda, have all your tests shown a very faint line?
Can you post? Is it pink? Did you try a FRER? Are you going tomorrow for bloods?
So many Qs!
Well you'll only find out for sure if there is any HCG is once you get your bloods done.


----------



## MandaC

We aren't totally sure yet. On Tuesday my hcg was only 7. I go back tmrw morning for more blood to confirm.


----------



## barbikins

OH so your HCG was showing pregnant?!
I am crossing my fingers for you, hun FX


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, have all your tests shown a very faint line?
> Can you post? Is it pink? Did you try a FRER? Are you going tomorrow for bloods?
> So many Qs!
> Well you'll only find out for sure if there is any HCG is once you get your bloods done.

Here is the test from today....I dont' have the others as I deleted them when I was upset. lol I took one at 11dpo FMU and it was faint but took a little bit to show up but I couldn't see a line in the window light. I did another one that same day in the afternoon and it was faint. I did another at 12dpo and it was I think lighter also with FUM. In the mean time I took 2 tests with a little more expensive no name test and both were BFN. I am guessing they were a higher number test. I was using dollar store ones before. I never took a frer DH wouldn't let me....lol

Tuesday blood work said my hgc was 7 and it was probably a chemical and to come back in 2 days and we will retest. I couldn't go today so I am going tmrw and that is 72 hrs later. So I haven't tested since.

Today I tested and a line showed up within 10 mins faint but I could see it without having to squint like all the previous times. lol

until tomorrow I guess....
Is it actually possible that this could have turned into a viable pregnancy??
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Let me post what I had when I tested on dpo 17 okay?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test1-5_zpsceea230d.jpg

Even after I got a pregnant I was seeing if the $ store test would get darker and it was still kind of faint.


----------



## barbikins

It's very light but I can see it.
It's possible that you implanted late you never know.
I have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes tomorrow XO


----------



## MandaC

Your first one kinda looks like mine but in person. 

I haven't bought a frer cause they are really expensive and I am going for blood work tomorrow anyways....lol


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> It's very light but I can see it.
> It's possible that you implanted late you never know.
> I have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes tomorrow XO

I am really hoping I implanted late and we just happened to take blood really early lol. Its just so weird that the dollar store test is still picking up enough hcg to be bfp, you know what I mean. You would think my hcg would have dropped enough in 48+ hours to be negative eh.


----------



## barbikins

I'm with pnuts, when I had my chemical, the worst of all the tests were the dollar store brand. It was barely there when every other test had second lines & a digi said I'm pregnant.


----------



## barbikins

You're right Manda, those tests I think are like 20 or 25miu so it's very odd.
Maybe it's going up?! :)


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I'm with pnuts, when I had my chemical, the worst of all the tests were the dollar store brand. It was barely there when every other test had second lines & a digi said I'm pregnant.

Do you know what your beta was when you had your chemical??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

my first Beta my HCG was 108 however my progesterone was a 7


----------



## barbikins

It started around 47 or so?


----------



## MandaC

oh goodness...so 7 is very very low. lol


----------



## barbikins

yeah thats pretty low.
it may have gone up, you never do know
but it's pretty low
im confused by your preggo tests....the ones you're peeing on
anyway, tomorrow will be the news. got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good luck Manda


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to let you know...I got my u/s today and baby is doing great! 157 heart rate! BUT I wanted to let you know my story, hopefully for inspiration!
> 
> My husband and I started to try naturally for awhile, we are both runners and super active. My mom is one of 12 kids, so I thought Oh I will have no problem getting pregnant...fast forward a bunch of tests, I am in the clear but my DH has 2% sperm morphology. and his motility was low. We were told we could only get pregnant by IUI or IVF. First IUI was failed, second IUI, yayy pregnant! We told everyone before we got the first u/s and low and behold I had an ectopic pregnancy. It was so bad they did surgery and removed the tube, nothing could be saved...after about 2-3 months of trying to get back to normal, looking at my scars and wondering if I could EVER have a baby, we got pregnant naturally. I then find out that I ovulated from the left side (which is the side I lost my tube) it traveled down and my right tube caught it! Our bodies are truly amazing! So I want all you ladies to know, you will definitely get your BFP one day! Whether naturally, IUI or IVF, it will happen! I know it's hard to keep your head up, but keep trucking along. I know you will never give up and I will always keep you ladies in my thoughts and prayers! I hope this helped! I know I thought I was completely out only having one tube and husbands sperm isn't the greatest but it happened...so keep having faith ladies!!!

I'm very happy for you - you really deserve this! Now I hope I'm going to follow closely behind you! xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Barbi~ You really deserve to have a child long term and not have it taken away from you. I couldn't imagine what you have been through. You are very strong willed. I will keep my FX for you


----------



## barbikins

Oh thanks hun! xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

No problem. I sometimes hate how unfair life is, but in reality it is never really fair.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> yeah thats pretty low.
> it may have gone up, you never do know
> but it's pretty low
> im confused by your preggo tests....the ones you're peeing on
> anyway, tomorrow will be the news. got my fingers crossed for you.

Confused how so??


----------



## barbikins

confused that you're getting lines on tests that would be more than 7miu if your HCGs aren't going up.


----------



## MandaC

Yea me too!! Lol I thought the dollar store ones were 10 no?


----------



## barbikins

are they 10? I honestly dont know. i thought they were 20 or 25 when I looked online. guess depends on the dollar store brand.
anyway, i stay clear away. i had clear positive on FRER & digi & my dollar store brand was very, very weak.


----------



## MandaC

I rely don't know for sure. What gets me is Iam still getting a bfp. U would think my hcg is lower then 7 now. Oh we'll wait and see.


----------



## barbikins

Manda, you never know - maybe its progressing.
I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda....i have my FX crossed for you. when I had my chemical I had a faint line on IC hpt at 17dpo two days later at 19dpo my hcg was 50.

So I'm thinking at 17 i was half of 50 so mid to low 20s 

Barbi...DH is excited about random sex time. LOLL
I so know how you feel sex around O and then after I'm not in the mood.

But that's changing now. Maybe I will buy some new lingerie!


----------



## barbikins

Good on ya! i was actually thinking time to kick it up a notch & get kinky or smth LOL
Not just baby making 'ok, lets git 'er dunnn!' :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Good on ya! i was actually thinking time to kick it up a notch & get kinky or smth LOL
> Not just baby making 'ok, lets git 'er dunnn!' :)

LOL..OMG opk is positive we gotta do it noww!! Quick grab the preseed and a pillow to put under my bum.


I think I will go to yorkdale mall on saturday and drop into the VS there!


----------



## barbikins

HAHAHA! Ok is it really positive or you're joking? :D 

Yeah do it why not eh? I've never done that - I feel SO silly trying to be sexy.
And my husband likes me in cozy pj's...he finds that sexy...or long as my white shirt is see through ;) LOL

How you ladies doing today?
I've got a busy work day & can't wait for the weekend.
Planning on just cooking & relaxing! YEAH


----------



## Breaking Dawn

No it's not positive...just joking on what happens when it is. LOL 

DH likes lingerie whereas I tend to wear cozy pj's. So I will surprise him with something sexy.

To be honest...i usually don't get anything crazy bc i feel silly it's usually a lacy silky slip or something...

I've been so busy at work today. Last night dh and I went to beer bistro on king...so yum!

I'm so ready for the wknd!


----------



## barbikins

I had a thought that you were joking but I wasnt too sure ;)

Yeah I had two glasses of wine last night at the surprise dinner party & I was just so tired I crashed at around 10:30 and still didn't wanna get up this morning.
I'm going to be happy to sleep in this weekend!!!! Weekend, I'm READY!


----------



## MandaC

Soooo.....I had my blood work. My hcg went down so it was chemical. Which I thought. It's ok. 
Iam however going back on BC this month as I have to get my rubella booster and I can not start IVF without it so we r taking the month off as the instructions from my DR said because of this booster and continue on with our plans after hat. In the mean time iam with Breaking, taking it easy and enjoying my husband. We will still have our IVF consult and if nothing happens we will start that in the new year. 

Thank you ladies for putting up with all my questions these past few days:)


----------



## barbikins

Manda, I am so sorry it's a chemical.
This is a good sign that you can get pregnant again.
That's how I looked at it - even though I'm not pregnant yet :(
We'll get there, ladies ! xo
take it easy :) relax & have fun! xoxoxo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda ....I am soooo sorry Hun :hugs:

I am looking forward to having you in the 'take a break and enjoy sex club, :haha:

Barbi...I agree with you, the the silver lining for me out of my chemical is that yes we CAN get pregnant!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Hope all is well. Just checking in.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-LOVE your profile pic, you are so pretty!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hey! 
Not much going on here. Just trying to live a normal life :) Bwahahah!
I'm still not sure if I'm going to test w/an OPK or not. I think I might take a poll & have you ladies vote.

Amco - you're so sweet. Thank you! How are you feeling? Any MS?! Symptoms?

I'm still drinking my vile Chinese brew & going for lovely acupuncture (so relaxing!)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-Feeling good! No MS but tons of heartburn and fatigue...ooh how is the Chinese meds and acupuncture? Does it hurt?!?!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I remember the fatigue was bad for me!

The acupuncture is bliss...so relaxing. The TCM however tastes VILE but I'm doing it :)
Plugging your nose actually works. I never knew!


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived. I'm out,


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni. Sorry hun!

Barbi...i love love the acu! So relaxing!! And you're right the teas are vile....but I noticed they get better as I stayed with it. 
DH calls them my swamp water...lol.


----------



## barbikins

Danni so sorry :( what's the plan this month?

It totally is swamp water!!!!
But ya its funny how we get used to vile flavors after a while. I'm grateful.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Danni so sorry :( what's the plan this month?
> 
> It totally is swamp water!!!!
> But ya its funny how we get used to vile flavors after a while. I'm grateful.

I start fermera for the first time Wednesday. Cd 12 ultrasound the 20th and ovidrel the 20th if follicles are good and big. Then 2ww.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Danni so sorry :( what's the plan this month?
> 
> It totally is swamp water!!!!
> But ya its funny how we get used to vile flavors after a while. I'm grateful.

I popped into your blog to see your TCM update. 

I fortunately don't have raw herbs to boil and drink....mine are powder form which dissolve. But yep still swamp water!


----------



## barbikins

Oh really powder? My Practitioner used to use pills she said but now she refers everyone to the Chinese Medicine store for dried herbs. Blurg...

How long have you been drinking it?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Danni-So sorry hunny, I am thinking about you!!!

Barbikins-yes plugging your nose helps so much!! I would just down it like a shot hahaha! Acupuncture I heard is amazing!! I am afraid, well not afraid but not a big fan of needles but people say all the time they love it!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning:)

I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing? Iam taking a bit of a break so I will be reading but not saying to much most likely. I will be back soon tho:)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Manda, doing good over here...
Winding up to O this weekend or Monday? 
I am still trying to convince myself NOT to use an OPK.
The curiosity might get the best of me but I'm going to try hard to just let it be natural this month. Just to take a break from it all. I actually feel better this month.
I hope you are doing OK & hanging in there.

xoxo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...yes she has both the herbs that you can buy and others in powder form (cgicm.ca)
Do you have opks at home? 

I am gearing up to O this weekend. I am going back and forth on opks but I think I will not. What's the point? 


Amco...acu is not as bad as I thought it would be. actually very relaxing and don't really notice the needles. How r u doing?

Hi manda :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
Hope all is well with you. all good here


----------



## barbikins

Hey Pnuts! Glad to hear you're well :)
Everything good - boring...CD 10

I agree, Acu is nice and relaxing. But I had one woman do it for me & it hurt...she had a very heavy hand. Not right. This one, I can't feel the needles...even if I do its nothing.
And its very relaxing! I look fwd to all those appointments.

I have OPKs at home. Lots. So I could & I have a feeling I might because my cycle's vary in length so much so I want to be sure I have the right timing. I don't think that'll stress me out. What stresses me out are the early pregnancy testing.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Its weird, I hardly ever test and I was a day or two late and my friend had to push me to test. Glad I did because it was positive and I got the care I needed. I guess I was always scared to see only one line.


----------



## barbikins

I am a 'need to know' person & the sooner I know the good news, the better I will feel LOL That's my excuse!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I understand that, a lot of us like to POAS all the time, some of us just are scared to POAS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I hateeee seeing BFNS. Absolutely hate it.

Now I only test on the day of bloodwork bc even more then I bfn I hate the nurses call. 

But now on...I'm not testing at all. no more opks or hpts.


----------



## babasgirl

Hi Friends,
Anyone on clomid + menopur combo? My first cycle with just clomid was a bust :cry: . I had follicles but it did not grow very big. So just hoping the second round with this combo works .


----------



## MandaC

Hello:) 
So I just got my appt for my IVF consult!! Oct 4th which is perfect because I just finish my birth control on the 2nd and should start my period on the 5th if we decide to go ahead and start we won't have to wait:) 

@Barb & Breaking....iam seeing Dr. Laskin in Toronto. Have either of you heard of him or seen him by chance? Iam very excited to start. Breaking you r in TO too right? I thought u said that one time. Lol:)


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, NO testing?! Wow you have strength I admire!!!!
I always tested days that I had bloods because I didn't like the surprise of the phone call. But funny enough I would always hope the pee tests were wrong. 

Manda I haven't heard of him. That's exciting news. What made you guys go down the IVF route?!can I ask what you were quoted?! I was quoted like $15k without drugs and apparently that's a lot!

Xo


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Breaking, NO testing?! Wow you have strength I admire!!!!
> I always tested days that I had bloods because I didn't like the surprise of the phone call. But funny enough I would always hope the pee tests were wrong.
> 
> Manda I haven't heard of him. That's exciting news. What made you guys go down the IVF route?!can I ask what you were quoted?! I was quoted like $15k without drugs and apparently that's a lot!
> 
> Xo

We were quoted 13K ish. My friend did it with the same Dr I think and hers was just under 20K with all meds. We will find out forsure on the 4th.
We decided to try IVF cause the IUIs are so expensive with meds and after 3 failed it just makes more sense to go with IVF. 
We might just wait until Jan tho to actually start it so we would have a few months of just trying naturally with the steroid and fermera. That did work last time but I ended up with the chemical. We will see.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Breaking, NO testing?! Wow you have strength I admire!!!!
> I always tested days that I had bloods because I didn't like the surprise of the phone call. But funny enough I would always hope the pee tests were wrong.
> 
> Manda I haven't heard of him. That's exciting news. What made you guys go down the IVF route?!can I ask what you were quoted?! I was quoted like $15k without drugs and apparently that's a lot!
> 
> Xo

I was quoted $9500 without drugs.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, Ladies. So it seems the cost does fluctuate but not so badly.
It's still ridiculously expensive. A friend of mine who did IVF said that the government has been working on covering IVF but it's been going on for so many years. My question is, if the clinic's are making so much money from this, why would they cover it? Odd.

Manda, I totally get why - that's great. I hope it works out for you. I'm still hoping that some thing will happen for us before needing IVF. The appointment with the new RE is tomorrow afternoon & I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins- and to all the other ladies! There are sites online that a friend showed me, that I will try to find and post here, but they are grants for getting IVF! You should definitely check them out!!


----------



## barbikins

Grants?! Interesting.
I have a feeling it would only be for the USA?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi.. ya can't be bothered to test anymore bc I'm not doing bloods. 

Manda..he is at life quest right? I have not been but know it. Let me know how it goes!

IVF in toronto varies quite a but depending on your clinic. I think 15k with out meds is really high. My clinic is ~7500 without meds. They also provide a breakdown of what all the costs are related to. 

In Ontario we can submit ivf and drug reciepts to our taxes and based on your income you can get some of the money back. So save all those receipts!!!

Quebec covers 6 IVF treatments...this is bc they want to populate the province. lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...excited to follow you on your journey!


----------



## Amcolecchi

https://www.resolve.org/family-buil...tility-treatment-grants-and-scholarships.html this site shows the four places you can apply for....Barbikins I think most are for the US unfortunately :(


----------



## barbikins

Life Quest on Bay & Gerrard?
I was going to that building for Hannam Fertility.
I'm trying CREATE on Bay Street tomorrow.
I hope the new doctor finds some thing. I really do.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I looked into hannam..and create as well.


----------



## MandaC

Hello:)
I am pretty sure he is at Life Quest on Bay St. I should google him now:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...you live outside of the city right? 

That's funny bc i live in the city but travel out to go to my clinic.


----------



## MandaC

I am in Bowmanville, about 45 mins from the city. I will be seeing Dr. Laskin for the IVF consult and then if we decide to go ahead then the retrieval and implantation.

I was just reading about him and he has a 4.2 out of 5 but everyone keeps saying his nurse is really rude:( everyone loves him tho and says he is very caring.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Do you think u go straight into ivf?

If he's your new dr he may want his own tests and cycle monitoring - do you know?

Just curious as to how other clinics work!


----------



## MandaC

No we are going to wait until Jan to start IVF if we need it. We will do the consult and IVF orientation and get ready so when we are ready in the new year we can just go for it:)
We are still going to try somewhat naturally in the mean time and hopefully we won't actually need IVF.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ya we decided to take a break as well....vbefore we decide to go ahead with ivf or any treatment for that matter.
We will discuss in January but definitely not before then.


----------



## barbikins

Manda your RE is in the same building as mine :) I was going to the 11th floor, you will be on the 18th
Hah!!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Manda your RE is in the same building as mine :) I was going to the 11th floor, you will be on the 18th
> Hah!!

Hi everyone!

Barbikins good luck with your new RE appointment today!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty-CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) When are you due?!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Qwerty-CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) When are you due?!

Thanks Amcolecchi! I JUST read last night about due dates... dr hasn't said anything yet. waiting for second beta tomorrow so crossing my fingers that this is for real.

Correct me if I;m wrong, you start counting day 1 of your last period? which for me is a little weird because I did IVF so I think I figured mid-may.


----------



## MandaC

qwerty310 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty-CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) When are you due?!
> 
> Thanks Amcolecchi! I JUST read last night about due dates... dr hasn't said anything yet. waiting for second beta tomorrow so crossing my fingers that this is for real.
> 
> Correct me if I;m wrong, you start counting day 1 of your last period? which for me is a little weird because I did IVF so I think I figured mid-may.Click to expand...

Congrats!! I am so happy for you:)

You actually count back 2 weeks from the day you ovulated because not everyone has a perfect 28 day cycle. So I guess in your case it would be 2 week post retrieval??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty- that is correct!! Okay on my signature I have two different ones because one is the date of my last period and one is what the doctor said haha..I wanted to keep both to see when I actually have the baby! But congrats!!! The nice thing is you will go every 1-2 weeks and they will monitor you all of your first trimester and you get an u/s every time!! Let us know your numbers!!!


----------



## barbikins

congrats qwerty! That's after your first IVF, that's great!
Hope it all goes well. FX


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats qwerty!

So exciting to see bfps on first ivf cycles!


----------



## Jlh1980

Barb how did your appointment go?


----------



## barbikins

OK Girls, ready for a Novel? My RE appointment went very well & I'm so happy I went to see him....we aren't finished yet & we are not hopeless!
Also my TCM Practitioner gave me Fertility Herbs...yeah!!!! So, Crossing my fingers. That & the Acupuncture & the Meditation I hope some thing works out.

OK so from the new RE. Please NOTE: Dr. Redmond was my old RE....Dr. Baratz is my new RE....Dr.R & Dr.B tee hee.....

The clinic was great! It's a huge clinic which seems has been established for a very long time. The equipment is way more advanced than Hannam clinic. I even got a monitor for myself so I can see exactly what they're doing/seeing when the ultrasound's being done. It was neat!

Dr. Baratz was great - extremely thorough & asked a lot of questions.


So Dr. B says that as far as everything looks on scan ( I got an ultrasound done) that he sees nothing amiss, from my CM charts, I ovulate fine, my hormone levels are great. He's going to study my results better another time, he just scanned through them at the consult.


He noticed that I had some symptoms (although mild) of a possibility of having Endometriosis. I got blood work done today which he says if comes back positive, then we should investigate further (but don't have to) & if negative, doesn't mean that I don't have it but that it's not that important. He says the only issue is that if I have any Endo, it would just take a lot longer to get pregnant. But I am able to get pregnant. He also didn't say I have Endo but it's just a possibility...but a slim possibility. This would require Laparoscopic surgery...so he said to me that he'll put me on his surgery waiting list (he does the surgery) but I don't have to do it. It is also one of the last steps before IVF...he kind of said that if all other tests fail to prove an issue, it would be worth doing the Lap before spending the thousands of dollars on IVF...but still, he said I don't have to do it.


But anyway the plan right now is to do two anatomic procedures of my uterus. They have to be done separately but in the beginning of my cycle. So one of them is that they put water with dye through my fallopian tubes...similar to the saline test I did but it's with dye. Then he can see even better if there's any reason there is a mild blockage or if the eggs aren't making it down the tubes. He said its better than the sono test I did with Dr. Redmond.


The second procedure is a day 'procedure' that requires me to be sedated mildly so I have to take a day off work & Nathan has to drive me home...it's called the "Camera" test where he puts a camera in my uterus to see if there is anything wrong. He said it's better than an ultrasound - you get to see more. And this goes into the shape of my uterus....there is this dip...which he says is extremely common but when woman get pregnant this 'dip' goes away. he says its possible mine didn't & that could have caused issues with the sac tearing. It's not absolute but one of those things where 'it could be'. So, he said if he goes in with the camera & sees it & identifies it with what he believes it is, he can 'shave' it off & that would take care of any issues in the future. He also said that with my history of the membrane tearing & this 'dip' in my uterus, I'd have to be closely monitored when I get pregnant. 

And then after these two procedures, the next cycle we are going to book in for an IUI medicated with a drug that has less side effects & shouldn't thin my lining called, Ferma. And he will give me progesterone & have me take Baby Aspirin...this thins the blood & encourages implantation. So - I think Dr. R is one of the few doctors who don't use Progesterone right off the bat. Dr. B said its a no brainer to use Progesterone.


Hubby & I both redid all our blood work & Dr. B wants him to do another Semen Analysis so he can have a look at it himself. 

The one thing different between Dr. B & Dr. R is that he himself looks at the results where as a lot of clinics have Technicians who review the results of tests & then convey that message to the doctor's office. Dr. Baratz looks at the specimens himself and does the procedures himself. Him or one of his colleagues are always at the Cycle Monitoring appointments too - so not just the technician. 

I think as a whole, this place feels better than Hannam Clinic. It's more clinical & doctors more hands on. So I hope this helps!

That plus my Chinese Herbs, Acupuncture, Meditation - this baby better be coming!!!


If I get pregnant on my own, I'm to call Dr. Baratz & he's going to put me on progesterone & go from there. 


I think that's it 


xoxoxox


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> OK Girls, ready for a Novel? My RE appointment went very well & I'm so happy I went to see him....we aren't finished yet & we are not hopeless!
> Also my TCM Practitioner gave me Fertility Herbs...yeah!!!! So, Crossing my fingers. That & the Acupuncture & the Meditation I hope some thing works out.
> 
> OK so from the new RE. Please NOTE: Dr. Redmond was my old RE....Dr. Baratz is my new RE....Dr.R & Dr.B tee hee.....
> 
> The clinic was great! It's a huge clinic which seems has been established for a very long time. The equipment is way more advanced than Hannam clinic. I even got a monitor for myself so I can see exactly what they're doing/seeing when the ultrasound's being done. It was neat!
> 
> Dr. Baratz was great - extremely thorough & asked a lot of questions.
> 
> 
> So Dr. B says that as far as everything looks on scan ( I got an ultrasound done) that he sees nothing amiss, from my CM charts, I ovulate fine, my hormone levels are great. He's going to study my results better another time, he just scanned through them at the consult.
> 
> 
> He noticed that I had some symptoms (although mild) of a possibility of having Endometriosis. I got blood work done today which he says if comes back positive, then we should investigate further (but don't have to) & if negative, doesn't mean that I don't have it but that it's not that important. He says the only issue is that if I have any Endo, it would just take a lot longer to get pregnant. But I am able to get pregnant. He also didn't say I have Endo but it's just a possibility...but a slim possibility. This would require Laparoscopic surgery...so he said to me that he'll put me on his surgery waiting list (he does the surgery) but I don't have to do it. It is also one of the last steps before IVF...he kind of said that if all other tests fail to prove an issue, it would be worth doing the Lap before spending the thousands of dollars on IVF...but still, he said I don't have to do it.
> 
> 
> But anyway the plan right now is to do two anatomic procedures of my uterus. They have to be done separately but in the beginning of my cycle. So one of them is that they put water with dye through my fallopian tubes...similar to the saline test I did but it's with dye. Then he can see even better if there's any reason there is a mild blockage or if the eggs aren't making it down the tubes. He said its better than the sono test I did with Dr. Redmond.
> 
> 
> The second procedure is a day 'procedure' that requires me to be sedated mildly so I have to take a day off work & Nathan has to drive me home...it's called the "Camera" test where he puts a camera in my uterus to see if there is anything wrong. He said it's better than an ultrasound - you get to see more. And this goes into the shape of my uterus....there is this dip...which he says is extremely common but when woman get pregnant this 'dip' goes away. he says its possible mine didn't & that could have caused issues with the sac tearing. It's not absolute but one of those things where 'it could be'. So, he said if he goes in with the camera & sees it & identifies it with what he believes it is, he can 'shave' it off & that would take care of any issues in the future. He also said that with my history of the membrane tearing & this 'dip' in my uterus, I'd have to be closely monitored when I get pregnant.
> 
> And then after these two procedures, the next cycle we are going to book in for an IUI medicated with a drug that has less side effects & shouldn't thin my lining called, Ferma. And he will give me progesterone & have me take Baby Aspirin...this thins the blood & encourages implantation. So - I think Dr. R is one of the few doctors who don't use Progesterone right off the bat. Dr. B said its a no brainer to use Progesterone.
> 
> 
> Hubby & I both redid all our blood work & Dr. B wants him to do another Semen Analysis so he can have a look at it himself.
> 
> The one thing different between Dr. B & Dr. R is that he himself looks at the results where as a lot of clinics have Technicians who review the results of tests & then convey that message to the doctor's office. Dr. Baratz looks at the specimens himself and does the procedures himself. Him or one of his colleagues are always at the Cycle Monitoring appointments too - so not just the technician.
> 
> I think as a whole, this place feels better than Hannam Clinic. It's more clinical & doctors more hands on. So I hope this helps!
> 
> That plus my Chinese Herbs, Acupuncture, Meditation - this baby better be coming!!!
> 
> 
> If I get pregnant on my own, I'm to call Dr. Baratz & he's going to put me on progesterone & go from there.
> 
> 
> I think that's it
> 
> 
> xoxoxox

That's awesome! Sounds exactly what I went through when I just switched doctors. I started fermera yesterday!


----------



## River54

I got the go ahead today to start an IUI cycle. Letrozole cd 3-7, and Gonal F 150 cd 5 & 7 and go back for an u/s on cd9 to see where I am at.
Nervous, but hoping it all works out. The drugs were pretty much the same cost as the IUI will be. FX!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-That is awesome!!! So many options and test which is great to do, you know!!! KMFX for you!! Let us know all the results!!!


----------



## MandaC

That's awesome Barbikins.....sounds like u r on the right track:) Fermera is a great drug!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I'll keep you updated on my progress!
xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi..
That is so awesome, I'm so excited for you :hugs:

Dr B sounds very thorough. What clinic is he at?

I have to say I prefer femera over clomid...for its lack of negative side effects! 

So when does all this start?

I had both the sono done as well as the dye test done! 

That's interesting what he said about endo...did he say what made him think that you may possibly have minor endo?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Breaking, he's at CREATE Fertility Clinic on Baystreet right at College.

OK great - when I did Clomid my only side effects were brutal hot flashes. It was like going through menopause!

OK so the two tests are not both the same - good to know! How was the dye test? Same as the saline?? (sono).

Well if I'm not pregnant on our own this cycle, I'll call in for Day 1 at which point his assistant will book me in for both the Dye test & Camera test that happen in the first two weeks of my cycle (likely closer to AF time) & then if all is good & green light for IUI, I'll start the cycle after that one so, November's cycle.

The reasons for Endo...well it runs in my family a bit. My mom. But he says that's not necessarily hereditary but a) I have some mild pain some times during deep intercourse, & there were 3 other points. I cant recall if it was early cramping,...damn I'll have a look & let you know later!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

The dye test is also know as HSG.

Basic idea of sono except you are lying under an xray machine. Dr inserts catheter and flushes dye into uterus the dye pushes thru unto your tubes. On the monitor you can see the dye run thru your system. If your tubes are blocked the dye get stuck.

If you read opinions on HSG you will see some ladies thought it was very painful. But I think it depends on whether or not you have blockage bc then the dye is getting stuck or it ends up flushing out the blockage. 

In general there is slight cramping like the sono..this is what I felt I took two advils before recommended by my Dr and they give u a pad bc the dye leaks out afterwards. 

In comparison to the sono. I thought the HSG was super quick...it takes seconds to flush the dye thru and then it's done 

Where as the sono is an ultrasound while your uterus is full of liquid.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for that explanation - that's great!
OK at least I know what to anticipate!
I think I'm more nervous about the other procedure. 
Sedation...eeep. That makes me a little nervous.


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies. 
Iam having a little bit of second thoughts about going for our IVF consult. I mean I have been pregnant 2 times before and I did get prego this month but ended very early. I did find away that each IUI would only be 583$ if I just took my Fermera and steroid my body did produce 2 follies. So I dunno if I should go and see what the Dr has to say or just keep trying a few more times with IUIs with no injections? I really hate how infertility consumes your entire life:(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Manda your RE is in the same building as mine :) I was going to the 11th floor, you will be on the 18th
> Hah!!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Barbikins good luck with your new RE appointment today!Click to expand...



Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## barbikins

Manda, 3-4 IUI cycles are recommended before IVF. And I agree, you got pregnant twice before and once with IUI. In your shoes I'd try a couple more times with IUI...its what I did.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, 3-4 IUI cycles are recommended before IVF. And I agree, you got pregnant twice before and once with IUI. In your shoes I'd try a couple more times with IUI...its what I did.

You read my mind....ifs so funny, well funny isn't really the right word but how you think you are so ready for something then turn around around and almost panic and cxl your so called plan and then feel so at peace with everything. Iam almost at the point where if I don't ever get prego again I would be upset but I would be ok. Thanks your help Barikins:) 

How is everyone? Everyone has been so quiet?


----------



## ElleT613

Hi lovely ladies,

I just wanted to stop in to say hello and check in:)

Unfortunately our first IVF attempt was unsuccessful. We are crushed but just have to move forward and remember all that we are thankful for. Just wish those little embies would have stuck :/

Barbikins-- sounds like your new doc is awesome! So happy for you
Breaking Dawn- what's the latest your way?
Manda-- good luck with your IVF consult. There really are a lot of people that it works for the 1st time around<3!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...hun I'm so sorry :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. but remember the first ivf is really a shot in the dark to see how your follies respond, then see how they fertilize and see if they implant. It will happen :)

Barbi.... like you we did 5 iuis with no success and 4 BD cycles before that with no success. that's why we started to think about ivf....but don't feel ready. 

Manda...i read what you wrote and the bit I copied below is EXACTLY how I felt a few wks ago.



> You read my mind....ifs so funny, well funny isn't really the right word but how you think you are so ready for something then turn around around and almost panic and cxl your so called plan and then feel so at peace


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Manda, 3-4 IUI cycles are recommended before IVF. And I agree, you got pregnant twice before and once with IUI. In your shoes I'd try a couple more times with IUI...its what I did.
> 
> You read my mind....ifs so funny, well funny isn't really the right word but how you think you are so ready for something then turn around around and almost panic and cxl your so called plan and then feel so at peace with everything. Iam almost at the point where if I don't ever get prego again I would be upset but I would be ok. Thanks your help Barikins:)
> 
> How is everyone? Everyone has been so quiet?Click to expand...

I am so glad that you hit a turning point.
You should start preparing incase it doesn't happen you know?
You do have two healthy children which you're blessed by.
Do you feel you may try a few more IUIs?

I'm Ovulating today! WHOOP! So fingers crossed. 
I'd rather not have all those procedures & more IUIs.


----------



## barbikins

Elle I'm so sorry.
I know how crushing it is when a procedure doesn't work out.
Are you planning for any more IVF or what's next?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Manda, 3-4 IUI cycles are recommended before IVF. And I agree, you got pregnant twice before and once with IUI. In your shoes I'd try a couple more times with IUI...its what I did.
> 
> You read my mind....ifs so funny, well funny isn't really the right word but how you think you are so ready for something then turn around around and almost panic and cxl your so called plan and then feel so at peace with everything. Iam almost at the point where if I don't ever get prego again I would be upset but I would be ok. Thanks your help Barikins:)
> 
> How is everyone? Everyone has been so quiet?Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad that you hit a turning point.
> You should start preparing incase it doesn't happen you know?
> You do have two healthy children which you're blessed by.
> Do you feel you may try a few more IUIs?
> 
> I'm Ovulating today! WHOOP! So fingers crossed.
> I'd rather not have all those procedures & more IUIs.Click to expand...

Hey

It does really feel good that we have made a decision, mind you I still really want another baby but I think if it doesn't happen in the next year we will be done. 
Yes we will continue with IUI and timed intercourse. With me taking these steroids and fermera my eggs actually grew on their own the last cycle without the use of injections. That was the month I had the chemical. So if I only use those 2 drugs they are paid for by insurance and the IUI & Ovidrill is only 583$ an IUI . I can handle that cost monthly for a little bit longer. 

You are going to try a few more times right with the new meds and procedures?? If you don't get your BFP this month right?


----------



## barbikins

Manda, great plan! And I agree, IUI is relatively easy to afford. 
I'm glad my hubby & I can afford that in the least.

Well yeah the plan is to do IUI #6 if I"m not pregnant by then. That would happen on my cycle in November.
If I"m not pregnant this month, I"ll do the two tests in the first week of my next cycle (October) & of course I can try to get pregnant on our own in October. And then if I'm not - November IUI with Ferma & Progesterone/Baby Aspirin.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies 

Glad to see we all have a plan....regardless of what that plan is...ie natural, iui, tests. 

AFM...i think I O'd this weekend but we only BD Saturday. But it's weird I don't feel a pressure like I did before....
Before I would be stressed upset... omg I can't believe I wasted a cycle and didn't BD on the best days or not enough or too much and no sperm was left..lol

I just feel at peace....


----------



## MandaC

Heehee I know what you mean Breaking, I will most definitely not be O'ing this month as I am half way thru month on birth control...lol:) Next month tho I will be right back into the game and maybe do an IUI.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda..why r u on birth control?

Barbi...how r u doing!?

AFM....got the flu - yuck!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda..why r u on birth control?
> 
> Barbi...how r u doing!?
> 
> AFM....got the flu - yuck!

I am taking it because I needed to get my mm&r booster and shouldn't get pregnant for 1 month after. I took the birth control to make sure there wasn't a miracle lol and so I get my period on time. Other wise I could be waiting 70+ to get AF after.

Hope you feel better:)


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!

Manda, maybe the BCP will help you some how? LOL....never know.

AFM, doing well...2dpo...oh real exciting! lol
I'm going to do my best to not test until 11dpo the earliest.
I made a pact with a few girls on my other thread. Whooop!
Trying not to obsess....trying not to think....

So different this cycle well, we BD on Ovulation day & the day after. 
So didn't BD on the day I got my positive OPK. Maybe doing it off is the ticket?! 
I'm going w/that ;)

Got my acupuncture appt today...so relaxing!

ttyl xo


----------



## MandaC

I was thinking the same thing :)

Iam glad u enjoyed your appointment.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...oh yes right I remember now u mentioned that before!

Barbi...I have acu tomorrow ...you're right soooo relaxing


----------



## barbikins

I had a good session yesterday!
Well the herbs have been giving me a bit of trouble. Stomach pains. 
So I need to reduce my daily dosage & see how it goes.
Anyway - 3dpo, boring! I had a bit of EWCM this morning & for shits I took an OPK & it was positive. WTF? But my Cervix is closed & its too late for Ovulation for me. I think it was a coincidence. What ever. Damn, ready to move on to pregnancy...so done with this TTC crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am also doing meditative audio sessions for fertility! each day of your cycle is a different meditation. hope it helps me!


----------



## Dannixo

Cd 12 ultrasound went great! I loved my new technician, she explained everything as she did it! I am so glad I switched doctors! I have two good size eggs at 21 mm, one on each side. Obviously the left one won't release and I also had a 12 mm on the right side as well. Picking up my ovidrel injection as we speak. Times intercourse tonight and tomorrow. Not to keen on injecting myself, as my old doctor did it for me. Fingers crossed fermera is the key for us!


----------



## barbikins

Danni! I'll be trying Fermera too - whoop!
I'm curious if you've had side effects? On Clomid I had BAD hot flashes.

Crossing fingers!!! Hope this is it for you FX

Funny you say about self injection. I thought the same thing to myself & then I had a dream last night that I was going to draw my own blood for pregnancy test but I couldn't get myself to do it. And the needle was HUGE and my veins were massive. Was so weird LOL


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Danni! I'll be trying Fermera too - whoop!
> I'm curious if you've had side effects? On Clomid I had BAD hot flashes.
> 
> Crossing fingers!!! Hope this is it for you FX
> 
> Funny you say about self injection. I thought the same thing to myself & then I had a dream last night that I was going to draw my own blood for pregnancy test but I couldn't get myself to do it. And the needle was HUGE and my veins were massive. Was so weird LOL

I love fermera!! I wish I would of took it sooner, no side effects at all and I had horrible hot flashes with clomid.


----------



## barbikins

Oh that's great, Danni!
Are you guys considering IUI's at all? You're doing a natural BD this cycle right?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Danni- that is great news!! KMFX for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Amco, how are you doing?


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Oh that's great, Danni!
> Are you guys considering IUI's at all? You're doing a natural BD this cycle right?

We are doing timed intercourse this cycle. The new doctor said iui is a waste of our money. Sperms not an issue so we don't need to do iui. We did two already and they did not work. So if by our third month on fermera were not pregnant we might try one more iui for the heck of it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni, Barbie....I much preferred femera over clomid.

Hate clomid side effects


----------



## barbikins

Well the percentage of getting pregnant not your own and IUI is not that much more. But for some woman its what they need.
I'm willing to try one more time w the new doctor but that's probably it. Its expensive and its not like it was some miracle for us either...


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am good thank you!!! How are you feeling!? Acupuncture going great? I am sorry about the herbs messing with your tummy. I have a sensitive system too so I know how annoying that is!! KMFX for you!!! :)


barbikins said:


> Amco, how are you doing?


----------



## barbikins

Yeah Acupuncture is great - SO relaxing. Love it.
It's hard to say right now how it's all going but I hope well.
I think I give me to end of this year or through to January before I pack it in.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Happy monday...yuck! lol

How is everyone?

I'm good...just had a really busy wknd. and have tons to do these week as well. My house is a mess....i hate that. I really need to clean and now also put my summer clothes away!


----------



## Dannixo

Alright ladies, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now. 

When I ejected the test there is one dark line on the stick and it looks like the same color as the line I ejected that said negative Saturday and sunday.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun, you can't use an OPK if you get the Ovidrel Shot...you won't get an accurate result. That's what I've been told.
Won't you have another ultrasound to see that you Ovulated?
Or blood work to see your E go down & your Prog. go up?


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun, you can't use an OPK if you get the Ovidrel Shot...you won't get an accurate result. That's what I've been told.
> Won't you have another ultrasound to see that you Ovulated?
> Or blood work to see your E go down & your Prog. go up?

I never get a second ultrasound and my estrogens never been tested. They didn't say anything but to test in two weeks. I'm going to get my progesteone test cd 21 myself though. My old doctor did it, I'm not sure why there not.


----------



## barbikins

Wow OK maybe because you have to pay out of pocket.
I always get ultrasound to confirm O & also blood work that confirms it.
Hrmmm....

Hey Breaking! Yeah Monday's pretty much suck...I'm at work & feel very anti-social.
I need some alone time.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Wow OK maybe because you have to pay out of pocket.
> I always get ultrasound to confirm O & also blood work that confirms it.
> Hrmmm....
> 
> Hey Breaking! Yeah Monday's pretty much suck...I'm at work & feel very anti-social.
> I need some alone time.

I don't pay out of pocket for that stuff.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I hope all is well.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi....yep I'm anti social on Mondays. Lol

Danni...sorry Hun. Never used an opk with trigger!

Punts...hi Hun. Wow 23 wks ..how time flies!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah it is flying. We had a scare so had to do another ultrasound. They thought his body and head may have been too small. All is well and he is in the 50 percentile, thank goodness


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts. ...sorry to hear that. it is true that the worry never ends. Glad to hear everything is okay!


----------



## MandaC

Hi :)

Iam doing ok. I decided to call in sick today. I have been having a lot of anxiety lately, I don't really know where it is coming from.

How is everyone?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-how scary! I am glad everything is ok!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Guys

Fellow Canadian's who buy FRER...I just clued in... No Frills sells the two pack for $15 where as Shoppers sells them for around $22....what a scam!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...really that much at no frills! good to know.

Thanks for the tip. Shoppers is a rip off!

Manda..good to see...i was wondering about you...you've been quiet. is there any stress in your life causing this anxiety. Is it ttc related. Hope it goes away!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Glad you all are doing okay.
Manda~sorry you are having issues with anxiety today, hope it gets better


----------



## barbikins

Glad all is well, pnuts!

Manda, sorry to hear. Is it because of TTC?!
You can PM any time if you wanna chat about life & how it sucks ;) LOL
xo


----------



## MandaC

Hey All, 

I have been really busy lately and just not being able to get to post much:)

The anxiety isn't coming from TTC to much, I think it is a lot to do with working. I really don't wanna anymore. lol
My oldest also started JK this year and my 2 yr old is in pre school. There has been a lot of changes in the past month I have to get used too.


----------



## barbikins

I hear ya. I thought I'd be counting on Mat leave for a bit of a mental break too. 
Blurg...


----------



## MandaC

Me too...once iam on mat leave I won't be going back to work. And it hasn't happened yet:(


----------



## barbikins

Oh really you can stay home going forward? How nice!
I wish I could but no such luck.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Oh really you can stay home going forward? How nice!
> I wish I could but no such luck.

Yea I am pretty lucky. My DH just got a new position at work and with that I am able to stay home. Really with me working now all my pay goes to the babysitters and gas so its not really worth me working. At least you will get a year off for your mat leave:) I couldn't even think of getting anything less then that:( I had a hard enough time going back after a year.


----------



## barbikins

thats great, Manda!
yeah a year off. although my hubby might want to split that.
anyway - gotta give birth to future little miss or mister first to even start worrying about that lol
c'mon bfp!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies....I know exactly how you feel....I also thought that I would be going on mat leave which would mean a BREAK from my job. How exciting it felt to think that and now....here I am yr later and nothing....lol

Manda...it's true that day care is expensive I know of ppl who do the same. Child care for more the one child is just not worth going to work for. But I don't think DH and I will have the luxury of me not working.

Barbi...DH also said he'd like to take a leave during the first year. I said sure but you can't have any of my mat leave. It's got to be unpaid or vacay...LOL.


----------



## barbikins

Well the first six months at lease baby needs momma - but I'd be OK for the last six months for DH to take over. I have a feeling w/his job he wont be able to. Maybe he can do 3 months or smth? He's highly valued here at our office. So I'm not sure they'll let him go ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...do you and DH work at the same office? 

HAPPY FRIDAY everyone :)


----------



## barbikins

Yes we work for the same company!
And yes thats where we met ;)
We are scandalous lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi....that's awesome! 

Go get busy in the copy room...hahhaha!


----------



## barbikins

How's everyone doing!
I'm 12dpo and bfn. It's over. Again. 

Blurg


----------



## MandaC

Try not to stress barb...I feel good things for your with your new protocol:) try to stay positive.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun. Im trying!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...sorry for the bfn. I agree with Manda....you've got a great plan ahead of you :)

Bfns suck!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barb-I think it's cute you guys work together! My DH and I met at work too!!! But now we don't work together. We worked at a performing arts hall in college. I sold tickets and he was the cleaning crew haha whatever it took to pay college!! Sorry about your bfn but the girls are right. You hve a great plan ahead of you!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, bfn for me today at 13dpo :( *sigh*
On an upside we're on our toes to find out if we get to adopt a puppy this week!

Amco - how are you doing? Wow almost into second trimester. Crazy how time seems to fly. How are you feeling?

Yeah I know I have a great plan but thats the thing, I"ve always got a new trick up my sleeve & really I just want to get on with my life. I'm tired of all of this. I have a feeling by the end of this year if I'm not pregnant I"m going to start packing it in & stop planning for a baby. It's just so hard on me, so consuming & every month I'm just getting no where.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Awww I have a puppy and I love him!!! What type of dog are you getting?!?! And no I understand even when I said we were just not going to try, I still was checking for signs, we just have the personalities to not give up ever!! I think it's a great trait to have but I completely understand because we put are whole heart into it, you know?!

Afm-thank you. I am feeling good. I still worry every cramp I get that there is another baby stuck in my tubes lol...I don't think I will ever stop being nervous! I get my NT scan Wednesday, where they check for genetic disorders and then after that I no longer see the specialist! Which is a good and bad thing...good because I can finally go to a regular OB or midwife but bad because the specialist does u/s every 2 weeks but regular OB's just once a month! But oh well, Sending baby dust your way!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...i know what you mean...ttc is so consuming and draining. it just is soooo frustrating ugh!

Amco - wow I can't believe youre already 12 weeks!!!!!

AFM... AF is due today and I'm starting to get cramps. even tho we were on a break but still BD during O. In the back of my my mind I can't help think that maybe this month is it....
But no.. lol I feel AF on her way!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I hope all is well. Sorry about the BFN Barb


----------



## barbikins

@Amco, if we get this pup she's a Cocapoo!
Good luck at your appointment! I totally understand being fearful of the worst when you've been through trauma. I can only imagine the mess I'll be if my time comes.
I don't give up easily or have taken on this task lightly. So I know when I've packed it in, it means I've done all I could & I'm just too exhausted. It's so emotionally draning.

@Breaking, yep - its living life in two week intervals that I"m just sick of. You know I've been waiting to bring baby home since I got pregnant the first time. And that's a LONG assed time ago if you ass me. I really don't have a good feeling about a bfp this year.

Well I am 13dpo but no AF symptoms yet. No cramps, nada. But w/a stark white test I know it CAN happen but I doubt it. In my heart of hearts I know I'm not pregnant.
Onward & upward! Back to the clinic I go....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-aww when you get her post pics!!!! And yes you will be a mess too but it's actually nice to know you will go every 2 weeks so it is reassuring, you know? OMG yes it is emotionally draining!! You need to do something for yourself, you know? Get a mani/pedi, massage something relaxing and de-stressing!


----------



## barbikins

puppy cuddles will help me much! C'mon lady & give me your dog! hahaha

yeah you're right. i need down time. this weekend was super busy & tonight too. i just need some 'me' time. That should be tomorrow night. whoop!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG Honestly ok when I came home from my surgery, I was such a mess. Losing the baby and my tube and actually getting surgery and waking up and taking a week off....anyways my dog was amazing. He totally could sense what was happening with me and never left my side! I would cry and he would curl next to me and just look at me with those puppy eyes!! They are awesome!! You will love your pup!!! Mine now can sense I am prego so he never leaves my side and loves to lay next to my belly haha so I am so excited for you to get your puppy!!! It is going to be your best friend and always be there for you!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Haha awww thanks Amco. So sweet, your dog is!!!
I hope we get her. Tonight's the verdict!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww let us know!!! I hope you get her!! :)


----------



## MandaC

Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

FX you get the cute doggy Barbi!!!


----------



## barbikins

Shes on her way so fingers crossed!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls! I got a bfn today. I guess AF is due today. Oddly I dont feel like AF is on her way.

And im a fur baby [email protected]
Welcome Chloe!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1539.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! I got a bfn today. I guess AF is due today. Oddly I dont feel like AF is on her way.
> 
> And im a fur baby [email protected]
> Welcome Chloe!!!

Congrats barbikins! She's adorable. Amcolecchi your story of your dog at your side made me cry :) hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Chloe is so cute!!! I am so excited for you!!! You will have so much fun with her!!!!

Qwerty-Congrats! I am not sure if I told you that or not hahaha When are you due? I am doing good. Battling headaches but other than that can't complain! You!?!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbi-Chloe is so cute!!! I am so excited for you!!! You will have so much fun with her!!!!
> 
> Qwerty-Congrats! I am not sure if I told you that or not hahaha When are you due? I am doing good. Battling headaches but other than that can't complain! You!?!

thanks :) due in May... but it's so far away I'm still pretty cautious. Doing well other than being nervous - no real symptoms yet besides just being a bit wiped.


----------



## barbikins

Congrats, qwerty! glad to see your first IVF took! H&H 9 months.

And thanks everyone. She's a super cutie.
Didn't sleep but a wink last night. I'm SO tired.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-do you have to re-train the dog for going potty outside? When we first got Toro, we had to go out every 2 hours...my friends said it is training for a baby haha so you could look at it that way :) But yes I remember being tired for a week or two hahah


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! I got a bfn today. I guess AF is due today. Oddly I dont feel like AF is on her way.
> 
> And im a fur baby [email protected]
> Welcome Chloe!!!

OMG..im in love

Soooo cute!!


----------



## barbikins

Nope she's house trained but gotta do more crate training, bark training...ya know. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! I got a bfn today. I guess AF is due today. Oddly I dont feel like AF is on her way.
> 
> And im a fur baby [email protected]
> Welcome Chloe!!!

OMG she looks so soft and cuddly. :cloud9:


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! I got a bfn today. I guess AF is due today. Oddly I dont feel like AF is on her way.
> 
> And im a fur baby [email protected]
> Welcome Chloe!!!

Awww so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

We crate trained too-it's a lot of work in the beginning but way worth it!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning everyone!!

AF arrived...and she is just awful today. 

How is everyone? 

And how is Chloe doing??


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> AF arrived...and she is just awful today.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> And how is Chloe doing??

I am still waiting...I don't understand whats going on...lol. I finished my last BC pill on sunday and normally I will get AF by tues or wed and there is NO sign of her whats so ever. I am hoping she comes soon.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, AF is due for me too today! WHOOP we'll be cycle buddies!!!!
I got the cramps - the ones that say 'yes, you're going to get your period today' lol

Chloe is good. She slept better last night (thank God) & she's sleeping now. In my office!

How's everyone else?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

manda...my AF was late this cycle too...usually I am 28 days...but I will have 29-31 as well. 

Yep Barbi...i had those 'she's coming' cramps too.

Yay we are all cycle buddies..woot woot.


----------



## Kristin92212

Hey ladies, I am on my third round of injectables, the first two i did not respond...this cycle i did 4 days of 225 and had to stop taking meds for two days because my e2 was 1100 and i had 3 12s and about 10 between 11 and 10...today i went in and i had a 15, 14, 14,13,13,12,12 ...my nurse said that if my e2 isnt to high she would probably have me trigger tonight? Does anyone think this is too early?


----------



## MandaC

Kristin92212 said:


> Hey ladies, I am on my third round of injectables, the first two i did not respond...this cycle i did 4 days of 225 and had to stop taking meds for two days because my e2 was 1100 and i had 3 12s and about 10 between 11 and 10...today i went in and i had a 15, 14, 14,13,13,12,12 ...my nurse said that if my e2 isnt to high she would probably have me trigger tonight? Does anyone think this is too early?

It could be a little early but you follies will still grow over the 36 hours you are waiting for your IUI. The biggest one hopefully would be over 17 in which case that is big enough. She probably just doesn't want to wait and trigger u when they are get alittle bigger because then you could end up with high order multiples and a lot of fertility drs. will cxl cycles because of that. 
Good luck and I hope I helped.


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Breaking, AF is due for me too today! WHOOP we'll be cycle buddies!!!!
> I got the cramps - the ones that say 'yes, you're going to get your period today' lol
> 
> Chloe is good. She slept better last night (thank God) & she's sleeping now. In my office!
> 
> How's everyone else?!

You get to bring your dog to work?? You are so lucky! I'm sure she's better behaved than some of the savage beasts I work with!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Awww super awesome you can bring her to work!!!! I wish I could do that with my Toro hahaha!


----------



## trying hard

Just popping back in to give you all some love and :dust: hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## Dannixo

12 DPO and BFN. Just waiting for AF and calling the doctor for our 14th month of medicated cycles. This is getting old real fast...


----------



## MandaC

AF is here! AF is here!! I think this is the most excited I have been. I started meds today and will start my fermera on Monday. I hope this month is mine

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## barbikins

Quiet on this thread these days!
How's everyone doing?

I have my HSG scheduled for 2pm tomorrow.
And then Friday is my camera test. I'm nervous about that one in particular.
Fun times this week....


----------



## Kristin92212

I triggered last thursday with an e2 of 1116 and left side 14mm, right side 15mm and 14.5mm. I feel like these were way to small and am feeling discouraged...I had a positive opk two days after the hcg shot and then a negative opk yesterday...I dont even feel like i have a chance this cycle


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived yesterday.


----------



## barbikins

Kristin, the trigger matures the eggs even more so they did grow.
I don't think they'd have you go through with it & spend money if you didn't have enough of a chance. Least I'd hope not.

Danni, sorry the witch arrived. :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbikins-HSG isn't too bad but it does kinda hurt a little!!! Only for like a couple minutes but it's like INTENSE cramping!!! Definitely bring some pads after because I bled after it!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Amco! i'm not worried about the HSG - its similar to me getting the Saline test done & so I know what to anticipate.
I'm nervous about the camera test b/c I have to be under local anesthetic :S


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Aww ya that would be nerve wrecking. What does the camera check for?


----------



## Dannixo

Well got a call from the doctor today. They want to do another round of fermera but add in the injection menopur. Only problem is waiting on my insurance to see if it's covered which I know it's not so it will cost me $500 out of pocket which we don't have. So we may just take the fermera and ovidrel this cycle and order the menopur from England for 180 bucks but it takes 3 weeks to mail and my doctor said its a take at your own risk kinda thing. Ugh just so frustrated. Why can't infertility be covered under insurance. I have my cd 12 ultrasound the 17th.


----------



## barbikins

@Amco, the camera is to look inside my uterus to see if there's an issue that the ultrasound cannot pick up. That's all. If there is smth to fix, he can do it.

@Danni - I hear ya - I wish it was covered too. I mean, isn't this a medical problem? The government views this as becoming a parent is elective & therefore if you want to have a child but having medical difficulties, you need to pay to have it. Isn't it in our right as human's to procreate? I'm pretty sure it is. 
Good luck, I hope you can swing another cycle. FX


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Well got a call from the doctor today. They want to do another round of fermera but add in the injection menopur. Only problem is waiting on my insurance to see if it's covered which I know it's not so it will cost me $500 out of pocket which we don't have. So we may just take the fermera and ovidrel this cycle and order the menopur from England for 180 bucks but it takes 3 weeks to mail and my doctor said its a take at your own risk kinda thing. Ugh just so frustrated. Why can't infertility be covered under insurance. I have my cd 12 ultrasound the 17th.

I am sorry to hear AF came and now you are having to pay out of pocket. I have used up all my insurance on fertility stuff so now everything is out of pocket. My husband is sitting on 5000$ insurance coverage for fertility but because it is not being done to him we can't touch it....so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Just checking in. Congrats to those who got their BFP and I am sorry to those who didn't. Hope all is well.


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi Ladies :)
Today is 4dpo and I am not a symptom spotter..but I need to know if I should go to the doctor or if this is normal...I woke up out of a dead sleep last night at 12:30AM with a pain in both ovaries...pelvic bone area...that was sharp and pulsating like a flashing light on and off...i had to go to the bathroom so i went and when i peed it did not hurt..but after i went the pain intensified in my ovaries...i was up for two hours with this...had to go to bathroom again same thing hurt after...i finally fell asleep in a comfortable position and woke up so sweaty...I had no pain when i woke up...went to the bathroom again and no pain...I was wondering if anyone knew what this could be...cyst/uti? I am at work and am feeling ok besides pressure down there and when i press moderately on my pelvic bone the pain comes back...


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls.

Well I did the dye test yesterday & both my tubes are blocked.
This is some thign new that's happened this year. A year ago my tubes were clear.
I also seemed to have had an infection with is probably what caused this.
I'm waiting to find out when I can speak with my RE but I think I'm going to need surgery to correct this. And I can only hope it's not irreparable. 
I'm really still just shocked & really sad.


----------



## MandaC

Kristin92212 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> Today is 4dpo and I am not a symptom spotter..but I need to know if I should go to the doctor or if this is normal...I woke up out of a dead sleep last night at 12:30AM with a pain in both ovaries...pelvic bone area...that was sharp and pulsating like a flashing light on and off...i had to go to the bathroom so i went and when i peed it did not hurt..but after i went the pain intensified in my ovaries...i was up for two hours with this...had to go to bathroom again same thing hurt after...i finally fell asleep in a comfortable position and woke up so sweaty...I had no pain when i woke up...went to the bathroom again and no pain...I was wondering if anyone knew what this could be...cyst/uti? I am at work and am feeling ok besides pressure down there and when i press moderately on my pelvic bone the pain comes back...

That happened to me before. I ended up with a bladder infection. It didn't hurt me to pee either.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls.
> 
> Well I did the dye test yesterday & both my tubes are blocked.
> This is some thign new that's happened this year. A year ago my tubes were clear.
> I also seemed to have had an infection with is probably what caused this.
> I'm waiting to find out when I can speak with my RE but I think I'm going to need surgery to correct this. And I can only hope it's not irreparable.
> I'm really still just shocked & really sad.

Omg barb... Iam so sorry to hear that. But it can be a positive thing. If they can repair them that is awesome and hopefully your rainbow is around the corner. 
Also...heaven forbid u loose both tubes Up to 3 IVF retrievals are paid for by OHIP so u still have a great chance. 
At least u got a solid reason as to y u have not conceived and can move towards fixing it:) 
xo


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls.
> 
> Well I did the dye test yesterday & both my tubes are blocked.
> This is some thign new that's happened this year. A year ago my tubes were clear.
> I also seemed to have had an infection with is probably what caused this.
> I'm waiting to find out when I can speak with my RE but I think I'm going to need surgery to correct this. And I can only hope it's not irreparable.
> I'm really still just shocked & really sad.

I'm sure the dye test hurt a lot then, sorry hun. The good news is that this is most often something they can fix and can explain why your bfp is not happening thus far. If it can't be fixed, then you know IVF is the path, and if your tubes are the only real issue IVF could work very well. My friend had her tubes "blown" and conceived 2mos later. Crossing my fingers for you. Let us know what the RE says.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Kristin92212 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> Today is 4dpo and I am not a symptom spotter..but I need to know if I should go to the doctor or if this is normal...I woke up out of a dead sleep last night at 12:30AM with a pain in both ovaries...pelvic bone area...that was sharp and pulsating like a flashing light on and off...i had to go to the bathroom so i went and when i peed it did not hurt..but after i went the pain intensified in my ovaries...i was up for two hours with this...had to go to bathroom again same thing hurt after...i finally fell asleep in a comfortable position and woke up so sweaty...I had no pain when i woke up...went to the bathroom again and no pain...I was wondering if anyone knew what this could be...cyst/uti? I am at work and am feeling ok besides pressure down there and when i press moderately on my pelvic bone the pain comes back...

Could be a cyst, I had 3 in my 20s and Dr said it's the equivalent to a guy getting kicked down there :blush: It could have ruptured, but I'd get checked just in case, they will see the cyst fluid leaked if that was the cause of the pain. Good luck.


----------



## barbikins

hey girls thanks!

i had no idea OHIP covers three IVF if you loose your tubes....really?! Wow that's amazing. Too bad it's not covered, full stop eh? I hope it's nothing severe. It's some thing pretty recent so I hope it's not that bad & I can repair my tubes. It's just so sad.

I'm not sure if this is my only issue. I didnt get pregnant for up to a year when I did the Sono test that showed my tubes were clear. And I had a chemical in March of this year. So I think it's relatively recent.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> hey girls thanks!
> 
> i had no idea OHIP covers three IVF if you loose your tubes....really?! Wow that's amazing. Too bad it's not covered, full stop eh? I hope it's nothing severe. It's some thing pretty recent so I hope it's not that bad & I can repair my tubes. It's just so sad.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is my only issue. I didnt get pregnant for up to a year when I did the Sono test that showed my tubes were clear. And I had a chemical in March of this year. So I think it's relatively recent.

Lets cross our fingers!!
Look into the IVF Iam positive OHIP pays for the drugs and retrieval but not 100% if they pay for the other implantation a with frozen embryos. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-I have read a lot of stories with women who have blocked tubes and get them corrected and get prego right away!! This might be a blessing in disguise! I am thinking about you girl!!


----------



## barbikins

My doctor just told me that they cover for partial of IVF if you loose your tubes.
Not sure how much they cover. 
Anyway we're going in on Friday morning to go over the next steps.
I will need Lap surgery to fix this or remove my tubes. Or we can jump to IVF w/a small procedure first. But we'll see.
IVF is expensive.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Barb I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Jlh1980

Barb I'm sorry about the news but you were hoping to find answers with this new doctor and at least you are on the right track. Just think how many more months of trying or iui cycles you would've done not knowing that it would be almost impossible to get pregnant with blocked tubes! I really hope you continue to get more answers on Friday we are all thinking about you.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> My doctor just told me that they cover for partial of IVF if you loose your tubes.
> Not sure how much they cover.
> Anyway we're going in on Friday morning to go over the next steps.
> I will need Lap surgery to fix this or remove my tubes. Or we can jump to IVF w/a small procedure first. But we'll see.
> IVF is expensive.

I would check what OHIP covers with no tubes. I have a friend who just had it and didn't pay anything. But thing will help right:)


AFM: Iam going in tmrw for CD 7 bloods and ultrasound. Hopefully there is something's growing. 

On another note...my DH and I were at Sick Kids hospital today and my DD is finally booked for her last surgery on her head. We r so excited!! Not for the surgery but to finally be finished with procedures and surgeries. 

Iam glad everyone else is doing well. I will be back tmrw to let u all know about my ultrasound. :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Good luck today barb!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Keep us updated!! Good Luck hunny!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls!
Well we have decided to go strait to IVF now.
Maybe I will change my mind but my odds of tube unblocking is only 50%.
Doctor says ohip covers 2K of it. 
Ill do a better update later.

Xo


----------



## MandaC

Glad to see ur posting, will look forward to your update later. xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-I think IVF is a great choice! I still keep in touch with women who were on here and got and IVF and got pregnant their first try!! IVF is great because you totally bypass the tubes and they will get enough eggs to freeze for you if you decide to do IVF again! There is a lot of support groups on here for women who did IVF! GL hunny!! Do you know when everything will start?


----------



## barbikins

Hey thanks :)
Im not sure when we will be doing IVF yet.
Ive actually gotta decide how to block my tubee first.
We were told we could out coils into my tubes and thats no surgery however the reviews inline for Essure is scary. 
Im terrified of of surgery and wanted to avoid it. But surgery may be a safer approach.


----------



## MandaC

Hey Barb glad to see u back. How ru feeling?

AFM...Iam on CD10 today. I have 1 follie on the right at 1.6. I will probably trigger wed or Thursday and IUI on fri or sat. We will see on wed:) Iam really excited.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Hey Barb glad to see u back. How ru feeling?
> 
> AFM...Iam on CD10 today. I have 1 follie on the right at 1.6. I will probably trigger wed or Thursday and IUI on fri or sat. We will see on wed:) Iam really excited.

I am in cd 10 too. I have my cd 12 ultrasound Thursday! Good luck dear!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Barb glad to see u back. How ru feeling?
> 
> AFM...Iam on CD10 today. I have 1 follie on the right at 1.6. I will probably trigger wed or Thursday and IUI on fri or sat. We will see on wed:) Iam really excited.
> 
> I am in cd 10 too. I have my cd 12 ultrasound Thursday! Good luck dear!Click to expand...

Awesome we can be test buddies!!! I am in tomorrow (wed) for my CD12 scan and bloods and I am hoping I will be triggering tmrw night too:)

Good Luck I am glad I have a buddy this month around!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck ladies, this cycle! Hope you get your stick bean :)

I'm not doing much better to be honest...I keep going through my head if I should just not take the risk with coils & do lap surgery. The issue is: I'm terrified of surgery. Terrified!!!!
Anyway I don't know what to do. So I'm in a major limbo ATM.


----------



## MandaC

Hey:) It is a hard choice if you are scared of surgery. What about it are you scared of?


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Good luck ladies, this cycle! Hope you get your stick bean :)
> 
> I'm not doing much better to be honest...I keep going through my head if I should just not take the risk with coils & do lap surgery. The issue is: I'm terrified of surgery. Terrified!!!!
> Anyway I don't know what to do. So I'm in a major limbo ATM.

I had lap surgery in June when they removed my left tube.


----------



## barbikins

Danni, what was your experience? Do you mind sharing? 
I think I need more information.

I'm just terrified of surgery, period. The whole experience. The unknown...the being knocked out, coming out of it - everything. I'm really freaked out about it all.


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well...
I woke up at midnight last night feeling hot and just yuck...today is 10dpo woke up took a test with fmu and when i wiped there was discharge with probably about a pea size amount of red blood..like a circle...wiped again and nothing...test was negative...so far today i have had no further spotting...i have a feeling this is af on her way but i have read many different things online about implantation spotting...that would be best case scenario but i just feel like it is going to be af.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Danni, what was your experience? Do you mind sharing?
> I think I need more information.
> 
> I'm just terrified of surgery, period. The whole experience. The unknown...the being knocked out, coming out of it - everything. I'm really freaked out about it all.

Aww that is really to bad. You could think of what you will get out of it in the end..... ;) Just remember whatever you decide to do is the right choice for you:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-when I had my ectopic I had lap surgery too..it's really not bad..You get put under and you wake up and you're just tired and you will have some scars but thats it...and you are safe to go back to work in like 2-3 days! So healing time is not bad...I was a little bloated from the surgery for a week!


----------



## barbikins

Thank you Manda! How are you doing?
What's going on with you now???


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Thank you Manda! How are you doing?
> What's going on with you now???

Iam great!! I have 1 follie on my right measuring 1.6, that was Monday. I go in tmrw for blood work and ultrasound and hopefully I will be triggering tmrw night and IUI Friday morning:) can't wait to get this show on the road.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies..

Sorry for being MIA.....I have missed talking to you ladies and our fun chats and laughs ! Although I don't respond I am following along and thinking of you!!

DH and I have been super busy...we bought a house today !!! I can not believe it...we were looking but then stopped to just relax and focus on each other while taking a ttc break! Well...a house came up..was in our range ...we saw it once and then put in an offer this morning!!! 

I'm so excited! This is going to give me something to focus on for the rest of this year...while we clean up and pack from our current place!

Manda - h Hun...how is your cycle,..did u do your IUI yet? How many follies?

Barbi...:hugs: sorry to hear of the blocked tubes. But on the bright side you have a very specific reason as to why you haven't gotten that bfp. I know surgery is scary ...I had a cyst removed and it was quick....just fell asleep and woke up groggy and tired and it was done . Nothing to stress over.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> Sorry for being MIA.....I have missed talking to you ladies and our fun chats and laughs ! Although I don't respond I am following along and thinking of you!!
> 
> DH and I have been super busy...we bought a house today !!! I can not believe it...we were looking but then stopped to just relax and focus on each other while taking a ttc break! Well...a house came up..was in our range ...we saw it once and then put in an offer this morning!!!
> 
> I'm so excited! This is going to give me something to focus on for the rest of this year...while we clean up and pack from our current place!
> 
> Manda - h Hun...how is your cycle,..did u do your IUI yet? How many follies?
> 
> Barbi...:hugs: sorry to hear of the blocked tubes. But on the bright side you have a very specific reason as to why you haven't gotten that bfp. I know surgery is scary ...I had a cyst removed and it was quick....just fell asleep and woke up groggy and tired and it was done . Nothing to stress over.

That is awesome you bought a new house!! Very exciting. 

I have 1 follie on my right and I hope to trigger tmrw and IUI on Friday ;) Iam pretty excited:)
Iam glad u popped in to say hello:)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All...

Just got back from my REs office. My 1 follie is 2.0 and we are going to wait 1 more day in hopes my lining gets a little better so we should be triggering tomorrow and IUI Sat morning I really hope this is it cause I am so sick of early morning appointments and trying to organize my kiddos at the last min all the time. 

Hope everyone has a great day and will be back soon


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, Manda! Hope is it for you :)

@Breaking, a new house is SO exciting! Congrats, hope you get it :) Where abouts are you buying? We bought a place in East York. It was a fun process. Stressful too. But we're so happy.

My blocked tubes aren't the reason I haven't gotten pregnant. My tubes were clear a year ago & I had the Chemical in March. But it's been the issue since then. Damn...I paid for 4 IUI's since then. FML....

Amco thanks for that. I hope it'll be that easy. I'm just terrified.
But I'm booked for December & I can do IVF in January! I hope time flies!
In the mean time I guess I should just relax & not worry b/c I can't TTC now.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? Barb I wish you a lot of luck and pray everything works out for you.
Breaking Dawn~a new house is always exciting! 
Manda~ hope this IUI is it for you:)
Amoco~ How are you feeling?


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

It is trigger day!!!! I am pretty excited. My 1 follies is measuring 2.4 and my lining is great. I am triggering tonight at 6:30 and my IUI will be sat morning.


----------



## barbikins

best of luck, Manda!!!

I'm mostly going to just be lurking. And I'll pipe in once in a while.
There's nothing I can do for TTC until I start my IVF in January.
I just hope the time flies. I guess the only upside is, there's no TTC stress eh?


----------



## MandaC

That is so true, You will be able to enjoy life for a little while being TTC stress free:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Manda-Good luck!!! KMFX for you!!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah it's kinda nice. And no pressure to DTD.
But I'm also sad that I have to wait so long.
I really hope my surgery can be moved up.


----------



## barbikins

Amco it's like when you had to wait for like EVER to finally start trying again.
Womp Womp.


----------



## Dannixo

Just got back from my cd 12 ultrasound. I had 3 eggs on the right: 13, 14 and 17 mm and 2 on the left which don't count. Not as big as last month. Lining was 7.3 so that's good. I have to take an ovulation test today. If positive ill trigger with ovidrel if negative they want me to wait one day to see if the eggs will get bigger and trigger tomorrow. Not so sure about injecting myself! Eek! Fingers crossed this is our month finally!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Just got back from my cd 12 ultrasound. I had 3 eggs on the right: 13, 14 and 17 mm and 2 on the left which don't count. Not as big as last month. Lining was 7.3 so that's good. I have to take an ovulation test today. If positive ill trigger with ovidrel if negative they want me to wait one day to see if the eggs will get bigger and trigger tomorrow. Not so sure about injecting myself! Eek! Fingers crossed this is our month finally!

YAY!!! that sounds great:) I am triggering tonight/IUI Sat morning, so we will be buddies.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## TTC First

Ok ladies I am jumping on the wagon. I just had my first IUI today. It was much easier and faster than I though. There was question as to whether or not they should do it because I had 9 follicles 1.5 and larger the day of my trigger. Since I am older I am sure not all will take. Now the count down starts. 

The past couple months I was quite discouraged because we have been waiting for the IUI so we didn't figure anything would take. Now it's just as exciting as the first month of trying.

Wishing us all tons and tons of baby dust


----------



## MandaC

TTC First said:


> Ok ladies I am jumping on the wagon. I just had my first IUI today. It was much easier and faster than I though. There was question as to whether or not they should do it because I had 9 follicles 1.5 and larger the day of my trigger. Since I am older I am sure not all will take. Now the count down starts.
> 
> The past couple months I was quite discouraged because we have been waiting for the IUI so we didn't figure anything would take. Now it's just as exciting as the first month of trying.
> 
> Wishing us all tons and tons of baby dust

WOW 9 follies....you have great odds!!! Good Luck:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-omg yes that did suck, I wont lie! I would be like where the heck is my period!? I am hoping tho after your surgery you will get yours right away and start trying! I would definitely ask to see if you could move your surgery up! They might have room!!

Dann-all eggs count! I got pregnant from my left side ovulating even tho there is no tube!! KMFX for you!


----------



## barbikins

Well I belive you didn't get your period because you had the Miscarriage.
I should have my period no problem. But yes I hope I get bumped. I asked to be put on a cancellation list! Fak I wish it could be this month :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya since the ectopic and lap surgery my blood levels were at 6000 and they had to come back down to 0 for me to get my period...YAYYY hopefully someone cancels in like a week!!! lol


----------



## barbikins

Haha well I'd be super nervous if someone cancelled in a week! 
But I would love to get started in December. So it would be nice to do surgery next month. But w/e...what can I do? Can't rush it.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Haha well I'd be super nervous if someone cancelled in a week!
> But I would love to get started in December. So it would be nice to do surgery next month. But w/e...what can I do? Can't rush it.

Hi Barbi just wanted to check in on you. Sorry that you're a lady in waiting right now - must be frustrating. sounds like you have a good plan of action though! and you CAN get pregnant, you know this, so once they bipass your tubes it sounds like you will be in great shape to get what you deserve. in the meantime if you have any IVF questions you can always message me.


----------



## MandaC

Ok I have a question for all you guys!! TMI!!

I triggered on Thursday night and I normally start getting EWCM shortly after and it just gets more and more then shortly after IUI it goes away. Iam guessing because I have ovulated. Anyways this time I was super dry the whole time with maybe a little white cm. Nothing crazy. When the nurse looked before my IUI she said I had tuns! Of white cm and not to worry. Nothing was really coming out tho. My question is did I actually ovulate cause iam paranoid that I didn't cause I didn't have EWCM. I have read online and it said not everyone gets it. But I always have in the past long time. Lol I can't remember if I did get it when I got pregnant with my first 2. 

What do you guys think? Do any of you not EWCM while Oing


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty id love it if you can share the process from when you start bcp to insemination. 
You got bfo first IVF right??

Manda I used.to only notice ewcm if I I swiped my cervix. Then after taking fish oil and increasing water consumption I noticed it without checking my cervix.
white CM is not fertile. Although it can be watery to be fertile too.


----------



## MandaC

That is what I thought. It was for sure watery but just not egg white clear and thick u know. The nurse doing my IUI said it looked perfect inside and had egg white looking white cm inside. Lol whatever that means. Iam so paranoid and am starting to think it's not going to work now:(


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Ok I have a question for all you guys!! TMI!!
> 
> I triggered on Thursday night and I normally start getting EWCM shortly after and it just gets more and more then shortly after IUI it goes away. Iam guessing because I have ovulated. Anyways this time I was super dry the whole time with maybe a little white cm. Nothing crazy. When the nurse looked before my IUI she said I had tuns! Of white cm and not to worry. Nothing was really coming out tho. My question is did I actually ovulate cause iam paranoid that I didn't cause I didn't have EWCM. I have read online and it said not everyone gets it. But I always have in the past long time. Lol I can't remember if I did get it when I got pregnant with my first 2.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do any of you not EWCM while Oing

I have never ever had ewcm or cm in my life really.


----------



## barbikins

Manda you dont have to worry about your mucus if you're doing IUI. So defo forget about that concer. 
How was your weekend?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda you dont have to worry about your mucus if you're doing IUI. So defo forget about that concer.
> How was your weekend?

I was just concerned I didn't O. Lol

My wknd was great. Very busy:) how about you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi girls...

What's going on?

Barb...DH and I are moving out of the city ...feel sad and excited about it! It is so much work....I'm going to start decluttering so I have less crap I'm taking with me!

Manda....I have EWCM described as white....just means egg white rather then the creamy lotions white. I'm sure that's what the nurse meant and she said it was good. 

I had girls dinner las night and today was spent de cluttering the closet!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi- I met a girl on here, who is currently not on the site anymore but we keep in touch via facebook and she got her BFP on her first IVF...she also had a lot of problems and only one embryo made it and she still got her BFP!!! KMFX or you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Amco - I hope that happens to us. But you know what, we've not had it easy. In any respect. So I really have no expectations anymore. 
I'm just trying to get through all this & I'm anxious about it. I wish I could do IVF now.

How are you feeling? Have you had an easy pregnancy?


----------



## barbikins

Manda - it was a relaxing weekend. Saturday we had a dinner party so yes - I cleaned & cooked ALL day lol. Yesterday we hit the dog park & other than that, nada. Watched movies :)

Hey Breaking!!!! 
Where are you guys moving?? What city?
Moving is LOTS of work but great excuse to purge & stuff. I'm happy not to move again for ages.


----------



## qwerty310

barbi - I PM'd you. Good luck to you and your husband!!


----------



## barbikins

hey qwerty, I got your message & thank you SO much.
That's so much good information to process. I wonder what sorta protocol I'll be getting. What was the amount you paid for the meds? Approximately if you don't know exact? I'm curious.
Thanks!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-yes I totally understand and staying grounded is the best but I wish all you and the luck!!! I am excited to hear how it goes for you!!!

Afm-ya so far I have been good. Just bad headaches and neck pain but I will take it over ms anyday!! And I still worry about the baby, it will never go away until the day it's born, so just fyi, I am sure you will be the same way!! How's the puppy doing?


----------



## barbikins

Amco I can only imagine your worry. And yes I'll be super worried too.
It'll be a relief to get pregnant but also the worrying will start for different reasons. 
I just hope I get the chance to be pregnant again. Even with the worrying.

Puppy's doing great! She's so sweet. 
Here's a photo of Chloe. The one of her on my keyboard is from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







Chloe.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1









chloe2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-I know your journey hasn't been easy at all and you deserve to have a baby!!! I know it will come to you one day!!!This just means you will appreciate everything in your pregnancy more!!! ;) My cousin is pregnant and doesn't really like care, no cute photos, no planning her shower, just so blah about it...not me I am taking advantage and taking cute photos, we are going all out for the baby room but she wasn't really trying to get pregnant...so it just shows that since you have wanted it for a long time you will be like me and take advantage and enjoy every minute!!!

OMG how freaking cute!!!!! She is adorable!!!! Definitely makes the day better having her around I am sure!!!


----------



## barbikins

Amco I hope you're right :)
Yes YOu're right I wont take for granted being pregnant. 
I hate when woman are so blase or complain their whole pregnancy. Then again they don't know what they'd be missing out on. So I can't blame them either.
I was really happy to be pregnant when I was. I had lots of crappy symptoms but I was really happy.

Yes Chloe certainly seems to be helping things. She's so cute. She gets on my nerves some times lol but she's a sweetie pie.


----------



## qwerty310

Gah Chloe is so cute!! Barbi I paid about 250 and then another 100 for more progesterone. Most was covered by my insurance.


----------



## barbikins

OK thanks qwerty!

Yes Chloe is so cute. She makes things a bit better ;)


----------



## MandaC

Hi Guys:)

I am 3dpo and 5dp trigger. I am a bit tired today but I am pretty sure its the trigger. My lower back was a bit achey this morning too. Just maybe:) I can't help myself but to spot everything.....lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I hope all is well. After hearing the horrible stories about the glucose test I did it and it was not bad at all. I am starting to learn that everyone experiences things different. It taste like a Popsicle or water down orange soda. I haven't gotten a call and I was told if they don't call you that is a good thing. What is new with you ladies?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I hope all is well. After hearing the horrible stories about the glucose test I did it and it was not bad at all. I am starting to learn that everyone experiences things different. It taste like a Popsicle or water down orange soda. I haven't gotten a call and I was told if they don't call you that is a good thing. What is new with you ladies?

I hated that test, not so much for the taste but for the horrible sugar crash and upset stomach I got the next 2 days. It was like orange high fructose corn syrup. I passed the 1 hr test I hope you do too!! Good luck!


----------



## Amcolecchi

When do you do that test?


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone:)

I am pretty sure it was in this group, do any of you remember (I think it was breaking dawn) where she said they were selling cheap FRER tests in a box of 2??

I am 5dpo and 7dp trigger. I started to test it out this morning and I got the faintest line so it should be gone by tomorrow or hopefully it stays and gets darker. :)

Hope everyone is doing ok:)


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Manda! Hope you get your bfp!!!

Amco, it's really hard to see your bump. How big is it??


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Good luck Manda! Hope you get your bfp!!!
> 
> Amco, it's really hard to see your bump. How big is it??

Thank you:)

Do u remember where breaking Dawn said you can buy cheap FRERs?? was in Target??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Ya the gray shirt is hard to see...just slight but honestly I just look fat, lol it's not hard yet! But I am going to take a new one next week and I will wear a better shirt so you guys can see :)

Manda-I got a BUNCH of the cheap ones on amazon! Like 40 OPK's and it came with 10 Pregnancy tests...they are just the strip kind!


----------



## MandaC

ok great thank you. I will look there too. Breaking Dawn I think said too that Target sells 2pk FRERs for really cheap too:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Babywhisperer said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I hope all is well. After hearing the horrible stories about the glucose test I did it and it was not bad at all. I am starting to learn that everyone experiences things different. It taste like a Popsicle or water down orange soda. I haven't gotten a call and I was told if they don't call you that is a good thing. What is new with you ladies?
> 
> I hated that test, not so much for the taste but for the horrible sugar crash and upset stomach I got the next 2 days. It was like orange high fructose corn syrup. I passed the 1 hr test I hope you do too!! Good luck!Click to expand...

Well I have not got a call and they said no call is good news.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> When do you do that test?

Usually around 28 weeks, but my midwife told me to just do it before my appointment so I did it the other day. I wanted to get it out of the way and prepare just in case it made me sick


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies, 

Strange thing happened today. I am 6dpo and when I got up I was noticeably hungrier then normal as I don't normally eat until later in the morning. Anyways when I was busy getting my oldest ready for school I was hit with an EXTREME wave of nausea that lasted about 30 sec. It was to the point that I was heading towards the bathroom and I thought forsure I was going to be sick. This NEVER happens to me and then it just went away and I feel fine now. So ofcourse my brain starts going and now I am super excited!!! lol I am 6dpo so still have a week to go

What do u think???


----------



## TTC First

You just never know MandaC, could be a good thing.

I'm 7 DPO so we are in the same position. This is my first IUI.


----------



## barbikins

Manda fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone:)
> 
> I am pretty sure it was in this group, do any of you remember (I think it was breaking dawn) where she said they were selling cheap FRER tests in a box of 2??
> 
> I am 5dpo and 7dp trigger. I started to test it out this morning and I got the faintest line so it should be gone by tomorrow or hopefully it stays and gets darker. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok:)

Hey manda 
Hope this is the start of your bfp!!!!!

:hugs:

It was Barbi who saw the cheap frers...i think it was like a grocery store or something...no frills? and we all commented how shoppers was sooo expensive! 

I'm going to come back and check on your poas...when r u testing!??

Hi Barbi :hugs:

Hope you're doing well 

Miss u ladies....but I'm here stalking you...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> When do you do that test?

Around 28 weeks. There are some alternatives, I have friends who just are breakfast and had the test and their dr was fine with it.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone:)
> 
> I am pretty sure it was in this group, do any of you remember (I think it was breaking dawn) where she said they were selling cheap FRER tests in a box of 2??
> 
> I am 5dpo and 7dp trigger. I started to test it out this morning and I got the faintest line so it should be gone by tomorrow or hopefully it stays and gets darker. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok:)
> 
> Hey manda
> Hope this is the start of your bfp!!!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It was Barbi who saw the cheap frers...i think it was like a grocery store or something...no frills? and we all commented how shoppers was sooo expensive!
> 
> I'm going to come back and check on your poas...when r u testing!??
> 
> Hi Barbi :hugs:
> 
> Hope you're doing well
> 
> Miss u ladies....but I'm here stalking you...Click to expand...

Hey breaking dawn:)

We miss you!! I sure hope this is my bfp. Iam so over ttc. Is there any news on when u will be starting IVF?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Breaking! When is your IVF? I need an IVF buddy.
2014 ftw!

The FRERs ya it was at NoFrills...few bucks cheaper than at Shoppers.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Hi Breaking! When is your IVF? I need an IVF buddy.
> 2014 ftw!
> 
> The FRERs ya it was at NoFrills...few bucks cheaper than at Shoppers.

Awesome sounds good:)

DH and I will be starting IVF in feb 2014 if we aren't successful. The 3 of us can be buddies:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

We are all going to be ivf buddies in 2014

Of course I wish that none of us get that far and we get our bfp miracles!

DH and I are for sure not doing any treatments this year! 

So earliest 2014 January!


----------



## barbikins

Yay Breaking! (btw, what's your name? :))
Awesome so we can cheer each other on & share some stories.
Let's hope it happens on first round!

I have my Lap surgery in December but I'm hoping I can start treatments in December for a January transfer. I've read it can take up to 2 months for the whole process & if my protocol is BCP I can't see why I can't do that in December.
Did you get a protocol yet? Are you waiting to save up money?
What clinic are you having your IVF done at?


----------



## barbikins

Yay Manda! I hope you get pregnant before then.
But awesome that we can be buddies if needed.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Yay Manda! I hope you get pregnant before then.
> But awesome that we can be buddies if needed.

I hope so too but that would be nice that we all have each other for support if we all ended up needing IVF:)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. It's been a while since I have posted on this thread. Hope you girls remember me. I just wanted to let your girls know that IVF is rough but worth it. I just had my frozen embryo cycle and yesterday had my first ever positive pregnancy test. My beta was 278. I am 10dpt5dt or 15dpo today. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. Have faith. It's a long tiring and emotional journey but you will all get there. If you guys need any advise or info by all means please ask me. :)


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies. I need your advice. I refuse to get excited as I've taken the cheap dollar store tests before and saw a line. I am either 9/10 dpo. I tested at 9 pm with diluted urine. This is within the 10 minute time frame. I'll test again in the morning. My boobs have been sore but that nothing new for me but I have felt nacous. I usually test at 12 dpo. It was hard to get a good picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hello ladies. I need your advice. I refuse to get excited as I've taken the cheap dollar store tests before and saw a line. I am either 9/10 dpo. I tested at 9 pm with diluted urine. This is within the 10 minute time frame. I'll test again in the morning. My boobs have been sore but that nothing new for me but I have felt nacous. I usually test at 12 dpo. It was hard to get a good picture.

I see it!!! Fingers crossed. I really hope it's not your trigger but that should be gone by now u would think. Let us know. Good luck :)


----------



## barbikins

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. It's been a while since I have posted on this thread. Hope you girls remember me. I just wanted to let your girls know that IVF is rough but worth it. I just had my frozen embryo cycle and yesterday had my first ever positive pregnancy test. My beta was 278. I am 10dpt5dt or 15dpo today. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. Have faith. It's a long tiring and emotional journey but you will all get there. If you guys need any advise or info by all means please ask me. :)

Congratulations that's so exciting! So is this your Second IVF transfer? 
I'm really pleased for you. I just hope IVF is my answer!
:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Danni I played around w/your test on Photoshop & I see some thing.
Even in inverted. I'm crossing my fingers! Did you test yet?! It's morning!!!!! :D


----------



## Dannixo

I re tested an unfourtantly I do not see a second line on the cheap test or a first response.


----------



## barbikins

Oh balls...Sorry to hear, Danni.
That blows. There's always going to be some evap or shadow line eventually!

I was bored & I'm so used to peeing on a stick so I did. On an OPK LOL
It was positive. I'd be going banana's if my tubes weren't blocked LOL.


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. It's been a while since I have posted on this thread. Hope you girls remember me. I just wanted to let your girls know that IVF is rough but worth it. I just had my frozen embryo cycle and yesterday had my first ever positive pregnancy test. My beta was 278. I am 10dpt5dt or 15dpo today. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. Have faith. It's a long tiring and emotional journey but you will all get there. If you guys need any advise or info by all means please ask me. :)
> 
> Congratulations that's so exciting! So is this your Second IVF transfer?
> I'm really pleased for you. I just hope IVF is my answer!
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! Actually this was my first transfer. Doc decided against a fresh transfer because he was worried about OHsS. So he froze my embryos and then the cycle was less intense.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Blondhopeful said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. It's been a while since I have posted on this thread. Hope you girls remember me. I just wanted to let your girls know that IVF is rough but worth it. I just had my frozen embryo cycle and yesterday had my first ever positive pregnancy test. My beta was 278. I am 10dpt5dt or 15dpo today. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. Have faith. It's a long tiring and emotional journey but you will all get there. If you guys need any advise or info by all means please ask me. :)
> 
> Congratulations that's so exciting! So is this your Second IVF transfer?
> I'm really pleased for you. I just hope IVF is my answer!
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Actually this was my first transfer. Doc decided against a fresh transfer because he was worried about OHsS. So he froze my embryos and then the cycle was less intense.Click to expand...

Wow your numbers are high, can that mean twins? Congrats hun:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Waiting the hear how Manda's test went today


----------



## MandaC

Oh Iam sorry. It was BFN and Iam pretty bummed out. I haven't been around my computer much. I will be back soon. 

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## barbikins

Im sorry Manda.
What's the next step?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Im sorry Manda.
> What's the next step?

Thank u:)

We r jus doing timed intercourse until our IVF consult in feb.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

sorry to hear manda


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone:)


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!

Good luck!!! I hope it works for u. 
I start my fermera on the 6th too.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!
> 
> Good luck!!! I hope it works for u.
> I start my fermera on the 6th too.Click to expand...

Yay!! We are cycle buddies again this month! Are you just doing fermera alone?


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!
> 
> Good luck!!! I hope it works for u.
> I start my fermera on the 6th too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! We are cycle buddies again this month! Are you just doing fermera alone?Click to expand...

Yea we r trying to save money for IVF in the new year if we need it. I get 1 good follie each month so we will see. My IUIs with injections is about 2000$ a month. It's a lot of money.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!
> 
> Good luck!!! I hope it works for u.
> I start my fermera on the 6th too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! We are cycle buddies again this month! Are you just doing fermera alone?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea we r trying to save money for IVF in the new year if we need it. I get 1 good follie each month so we will see. My IUIs with injections is about 2000$ a month. It's a lot of money.Click to expand...

I know what you mean. We just spent $420 on our injections alone. That's why we stopped doing iui's. Plus we don't need to my doctor says its a waste on money because we don't have male factor issues at all. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get more than on follicle. What injections are you doing?


----------



## MandaC

I was doing puregon but not anymore. My dose is so high it makes it really expensive. We rather just save it for IVF in feb.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I hope all is well


----------



## MandaC

Have a great week everyone. I will be excited to catch up when I get home!!! Talk to u all soon:)


----------



## barbikins

Manda $2K per month for IUI is that b/c you need meds to ovulate?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

It has been very quiet here lately. Well I am 30 weeks today. I am getting so close to being done. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I had my cd 12 ultrasound and thank god the menopur worked. I was so nervous buying it overseas thinking it may be fake. I have 4 big mature eggs. 17,18 on the left and 19,20 on the right. I have no left tube so they don't worry about those eggs. Also had quite a few small ones that won't catch up. My lining was 11 mm and triple layered. I've never had that in all 10 rounds! I'm excited. I took my ovidrel injection today and we are to bd tonight after I get off work at 11 and tomorrow/Sunday. Fingers crossed this was our magic combo.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I had my cd 12 ultrasound and thank god the menopur worked. I was so nervous buying it overseas thinking it may be fake. I have 4 big mature eggs. 17,18 on the left and 19,20 on the right. I have no left tube so they don't worry about those eggs. Also had quite a few small ones that won't catch up. My lining was 11 mm and triple layered. I've never had that in all 10 rounds! I'm excited. I took my ovidrel injection today and we are to bd tonight after I get off work at 11 and tomorrow/Sunday. Fingers crossed this was our magic combo.

Good luck girl! Crossing fingers and saying prayers!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I had my cd 12 ultrasound and thank god the menopur worked. I was so nervous buying it overseas thinking it may be fake. I have 4 big mature eggs. 17,18 on the left and 19,20 on the right. I have no left tube so they don't worry about those eggs. Also had quite a few small ones that won't catch up. My lining was 11 mm and triple layered. I've never had that in all 10 rounds! I'm excited. I took my ovidrel injection today and we are to bd tonight after I get off work at 11 and tomorrow/Sunday. Fingers crossed this was our magic combo.

Good Morning Everyone!!!!

That is awesome Dannixo!!!!! Can't wait to hear, when are u testing??


I am back and not rested at all...lol I didn't have a very good trip as my DH was not with me and I don't always get along with my BIL but oh well it was ok. 

How is everyone doing? 

AFM: I woke up on Sunday morning to get ready to leave the ship which was Day 14, I have been on my meds to help slow down ovulation so it was getting to be perfect timing. Anyways I noticed I was getting very strong O pains and I just felt like I was going to O that time. Yes perfect timing cause I would be home with my hubby that evening after my 9 hour drive. So we DTD that evening and such. I went to the dr yesterday to get my ultrasound and blood work as now was CD15 and going by my other months I would be Oing very soon. I told the nurse about the pains I had and said I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't have a follie. So she checked and I did have one at 2.0 and lining was 1.1. She told me to come back today for another check and probably trigger. I did but my follie was at 2.6 now so growing but seems a lot in only 24hrs. My bloods from yesterday were E2-99 and LH-12. The ultrasound tech seemed to think today that my follie was actually a cyst. The nurse wasn't as convinced because she said it can get mixed up a lot of the time. Anyways she is thinking that yes I may have actually O'd when I thought I did and that was why maybe my estrogen was so low (it has never been that low on CD15 before). I guess if it was really a cyst it could be that low. lol Anyways I am just waiting for the nurse to call with bloods from today she was also running a progesterone to see if I did O after all. 

I am guessing I am now 2dpo until told otherwise. :)
Sorry for the rambling I have missed u guys


----------



## MandaC

**UPDATE**

The nurse just called I for sure O'd on Sunday all my levels were down and my Progesterone was way up So I am for sure 2dpo!!!! Lets cross our fingers for this more natural cycle 
I will be testing Dec 1, 2013!!

She said my follie they thought was a cyst was actually the Corpus Lutium (sp?) so the shell from my egg. Nothing to worry about:)


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> The nurse just called I for sure O'd on Sunday all my levels were down and my Progesterone was way up So I am for sure 2dpo!!!! Lets cross our fingers for this more natural cycle
> I will be testing Dec 1, 2013!!
> 
> She said my follie they thought was a cyst was actually the Corpus Lutium (sp?) so the shell from my egg. Nothing to worry about:)

Yay!! Awesome news! Good luck this cycle. I'm testing November 30th. I'm 3dpo if everything correct give or take a day.


----------



## MandaC

That's great, we are very close then again:) Good Luck!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies! This thread has definitely quieted down.
I keep lurking. I'm waiting for my Lap surgery next month & then to start IVF in January so nothing much exciting is going on over here.

Good luck, ladies! xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> The nurse just called I for sure O'd on Sunday all my levels were down and my Progesterone was way up So I am for sure 2dpo!!!! Lets cross our fingers for this more natural cycle
> I will be testing Dec 1, 2013!!
> 
> She said my follie they thought was a cyst was actually the Corpus Lutium (sp?) so the shell from my egg. Nothing to worry about:)



Good luck manda. I wish you the best


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Dec. and Jan. will be here before you know it!!! :)


----------



## qwerty310

Babi good luck to you in your surgery.

Pnut! Can't believe how pregnant you are! Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## barbikins

January is TOO FAR AWAY! UGH
But you're right.
This forced 'break' has felt good. I feel normal again.
Not so much anxiety.

Wow Amco - 19 weeks. Almost half way there. Crazy
Time certainly flies. How are you feeling? Do you know if it's a boy or girl?

qwerty how are you doing???


----------



## barbikins

OMG my status says I'm a BnB addict. Damn. LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...how are you? I've missed you so glad I could drop in things have been really busy for me...need a break from work.

I will be thinking of u next month when u have your lap. It will be over before know it :)

No update from me...DH and I just BD whenever we want...no meds nothing except acupuncture. glad we r taking this break. 

Our plan is ivf in January. 

Really hope that neither of us have to take that step but I'd we so I'm glad we will be ivf buddies. :)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!

@ Barb & Breaking....iam so glad ur enjoying your breaks. It really amazing how much relief u feel when u decide to take one. 

@ Dannixo...how ru feeling? What dpo ru? Any symptoms? Iam 5dpo and feeling the normal cramps and such.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha how did you find that out? I want it to see what mine says!


----------



## barbikins

Yours says "Chat Happy BnB Member" above your photo :) @ Amco!

I can't wait for Dec 14th when the surgery is over & I'm home :)
I got a prescription for Ativan to help with the nerves ;) LOL

Yeah the break has been good. Albeit I had no choice b/c I can't get pregnant. But I know I'd never agree to it on my own terms! No less, there's some normalicy.
It's been hard b/c three of our friends have had babies since beginning of October to most recent, this past Monday. So it weighs heavy on the heart!

@ breaking, looks like we will be IVF buddies. Which will be nice to have someone to tlak about though all the cycle crap & drugs :) whoooooo!
I hope it takes on first cycle. My doctor believes it will happen on our first round.
I hope he's right.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha I guess I am chat happy for sure!! Barbi- don't worry after my laproscopy I woke up and was like ok...a little sore but actually hungry lol! I recovered in a few days!! I wish all the best for you!!!


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> @ Barb & Breaking....iam so glad ur enjoying your breaks. It really amazing how much relief u feel when u decide to take one.
> 
> @ Dannixo...how ru feeling? What dpo ru? Any symptoms? Iam 5dpo and feeling the normal cramps and such.

I am 6dpo and just have super sore boobs which is usual for me. Nothing else really. This 2ww is taking forever lol


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> OMG my status says I'm a BnB addict. Damn. LOL

lol this is great! i feel you on the break thing. we took a few months off after IUI and I was just kinda pissed and still weirdly anxious the whole time.

I'm doing well. Pulled an ab muscle which is weird and hurts so much but isn't't at all serious. Feeling really good besides that.

Stay in touch - thinking of you these next few months as you start back in again. I'm so glad you got a new doc and i hope they treat you so well.


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies. wondering if I can join you? I am on my first Femara/IUI cycle. Took femara days 4-8, just waiting to O/IUI. I have taken clomid in the past-lots of cycles. HOping the femara/IUI will be the trick!


----------



## Dannixo

sarlar said:


> hey ladies. wondering if I can join you? I am on my first Femara/IUI cycle. Took femara days 4-8, just waiting to O/IUI. I have taken clomid in the past-lots of cycles. HOping the femara/IUI will be the trick!

Hi welcome! I see you had a chemical on clomid, I'm sorry for your loss but atleast you know you can get pregnant. If it happened once it will happen again. Fingers crossed femera is your manic combo. I'm on my third round and it hasn't worked for me yet. We don't do iui though.


----------



## sarlar

Dannixo- Hopefully this month is the one- it is your first with injections right?! I am getting nervous I may not O considering it is CD 14 today and still nothing on the fertility monitor :/ What day do your normally ovulate on femara? Yes clomid always worked great for making me ovulate; however it destroyed my lining in the process- which i why i think I couldnt sustain implantation/pregnancy.


----------



## Dannixo

sarlar said:


> Dannixo- Hopefully this month is the one- it is your first with injections right?! I am getting nervous I may not O considering it is CD 14 today and still nothing on the fertility monitor :/ What day do your normally ovulate on femara? Yes clomid always worked great for making me ovulate; however it destroyed my lining in the process- which i why i think I couldnt sustain implantation/pregnancy.

Clomid thinned my lining too. I always go in for a cd 12 ultrasound and my follicles are always of size so I trigger and usually get a positive opk cd 13. Yes this is my first cycle with injectables. How long are your cycles usually? If your cycles are longer your O date can be later.


----------



## sarlar

I normally have really long cycles because I don't ovulate on my own. On clomid I was always a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 13-15


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning:)

How is everyone doing? Dannixo how ru making out? I woke up today with a headache and a slight sore throat and stuffy but it's probably a cold. Lol what about u?


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Good Morning:)
> 
> How is everyone doing? Dannixo how ru making out? I woke up today with a headache and a slight sore throat and stuffy but it's probably a cold. Lol what about u?

Nothing to much, just sore boobs which I always have. Don't really feel anything different. Just wishing this week goes by quick so I can test. Nervous it didn't work.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning:)
> 
> How is everyone doing? Dannixo how ru making out? I woke up today with a headache and a slight sore throat and stuffy but it's probably a cold. Lol what about u?
> 
> Nothing to much, just sore boobs which I always have. Don't really feel anything different. Just wishing this week goes by quick so I can test. Nervous it didn't work.Click to expand...

It is still so early....think positive:)


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies!!
I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!


----------



## Dannixo

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!

Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am. 



Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...


----------



## Dannixo

Lovepink81 said:


> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.


----------



## Lovepink81

Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.Click to expand...

Wow!! Great numbers. Tomorrow is CD 14 for me. My follicles were a little on the smaller side. 13, 14, 15. I'm sure they will get bigger by Wednesday. What do you think?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.Click to expand...

These are great numbers, and awesome sized follies! I definitely didn't have that many from 75 units of Gonal F. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Lovepink81

Babywhisperer said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.Click to expand...
> 
> These are great numbers, and awesome sized follies! I definitely didn't have that many from 75 units of Gonal F. Crossing my fingers for you!Click to expand...

I'm really praying to get my BFP. It'll happen for us. Cross your toes too!! Lol. Good luck to you too.


----------



## sarlar

Lovepink- we will have almost the same test dates!! Hopefully it works for both of us! 

dANNIXO-When is your test date? exciting!!!

As for me, I FINALLY got a positive smiley on my OPK!! I was convinced it wasnt happening at all!! Excited!! My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 0930. fingers crossed for us all


----------



## MandaC

Hi Ladies

Good Luck tomorrow Sarlar :)

@ Dannixo....anything new??

AFM: I am still pretty tired and woke up this morning with the starts of a cold. I am not reading much into because of what happened last month and it was actually just a stuffy nose. lol
But I did have a slight sore throat, stuffy nose and just feeling run down. I am starting to think maybe I am so tired because maybe my body is trying to fight a cold off. I really hope its an eggy trying to stick!! :)

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Dannixo

Lovepink81 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Great numbers. Tomorrow is CD 14 for me. My follicles were a little on the smaller side. 13, 14, 15. I'm sure they will get bigger by Wednesday. What do you think?Click to expand...

They usually grow 1-2 mm a day so by Wednesday I def think you will have some big mature ones! How long have you been stimming so far!


----------



## Lovepink81

Really?!! When's your test date? It will! :thumbup:



sarlar said:


> Lovepink- we will have almost the same test dates!! Hopefully it works for both of us!
> 
> dANNIXO-When is your test date? exciting!!!
> 
> As for me, I FINALLY got a positive smiley on my OPK!! I was convinced it wasnt happening at all!! Excited!! My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 0930. fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Lovepink81

Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannixo! First cycle with menopur? I don't think it was that didn't work. I didn't have some delivery issues and didn't inject some days. I was almost canceling the cycle. I don't think it was the menopur though. I just didn't get pregnant. AF came. Hopefully I get my BFP. This cycle I did Femara, Follistim, Menopur, and Novarel. I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm back. Took a 3-4 months break. Will be having my 4th IUI this Wednesday. I see some have be blessed. How exciting. As always I'm really hoping for this month. It'll be a great Christmas gift!!
> 
> Welcome back! So glad to finally see someone else with menopur experience. This is my first month that we tried menopur injections. Any reason your first cycle on it didn't work? No response? Good luck with your 4th iui! I hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I really hope this month you get your bfp! I did femera 5 mg 3-7, menopur 7-11 and triggered in cd 12 where I had 4 mature follicles. 18,19,19,20. Lining at 11 mm.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Great numbers. Tomorrow is CD 14 for me. My follicles were a little on the smaller side. 13, 14, 15. I'm sure they will get bigger by Wednesday. What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> They usually grow 1-2 mm a day so by Wednesday I def think you will have some big mature ones! How long have you been stimming so far!Click to expand...

These bad boys/girls better be a good size for tomorrows IUI!:wacko:


----------



## sarlar

lovepink- 14 dpiui will be on december 11- so test date then!

Manda- hoping the sniffles are an eggie! what DPO are you?


----------



## Lovepink81

Yes very close!! Awesome. Fingers crossed for you and lots and lots o:dust: 



sarlar said:


> lovepink- 14 dpiui will be on december 11- so test date then!
> 
> Manda- hoping the sniffles are an eggie! what DPO are you?


----------



## MandaC

sarlar said:


> lovepink- 14 dpiui will be on december 11- so test date then!
> 
> Manda- hoping the sniffles are an eggie! what DPO are you?

Thank you:) I am hoping so too. I am 10dpo today and have not tested yet. I am feeling really tired still and today I am kind of nauseous. Like my stomach is almost upset. lol if you know what I mean:)

I may test sat night that will be 13dpo and I am getting blood work done sunday morning.


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to let you know I got my bfp at 9dpo on an frer..I went in for bloodwork yesterday 10dpo and my results were progesterone 27.1 (with suppositories) and hcg was 35.5 is this an ok level for 10dpo...i heard the initial number doesnt matter it depends if it doubles...i go back monday 12/2 for a check..i am in shock and just so nervous..


----------



## sarlar

Kristin- congrats! did you do IUI? how exciting!! 

manda- I would POAS stat- LOL i become somewhat of an addict if I let myself!

as for me, had my IUI today and all I can say is WOW that was painful! The doc had a hard time considering the placement of my cervix/uterus whatever- she had to use the tool to pull it forward and then another to get it open! Still having SO much cramping tonight 12 hours later. feeling VERY sore. Hoping it means something is working! She didnt give me numbers but said the SA was average- not good but not bad with a good count so for us that is GOod (considering our history) So 2ww here we GO!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!

Oh no dannixo....I am so sorry! What DPO are you?
Why is it that you got turned down to adopt??

You never know your DH getting fired could be the a blessing in disguise because his new job might to even better and you could go for IVF. Keep your chin up I will be praying for you:)


----------



## MandaC

sarlar said:


> Kristin- congrats! did you do IUI? how exciting!!
> 
> manda- I would POAS stat- LOL i become somewhat of an addict if I let myself!

Glad your IUI went well. I get really campy after as well last all day and night. Hopefully something is stewing up in there:) FX'd

AFM: I am so scared to POAS and to see a bfn cause as of right now I have hope and don't want to lose it. lol 
I do have a head cold, stuffy nose and lots of mucous...sorry TMI and I am kinda hoping it is actually a symptom cause I am really tired too. We shall see I may POAS tomorrow when I am home all day and don't have to go to work upset incase of bfn.


----------



## Lovepink81

I'm soo sorry Dannixo. Stay strong through the holidays! I feel the same way. Keeping a fake smile. Pretending all is well. When in reality, nothing but sadness inside. This is why I don't want to get excited about this IUI. It hasn't work for the past 3 why will it work this time right. It's so hard. Why did you get turned out for adoption?
Hope your day gets better!!!:flower:



Dannixo said:


> Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats Kristin. 



Kristin92212 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to let you know I got my bfp at 9dpo on an frer..I went in for bloodwork yesterday 10dpo and my results were progesterone 27.1 (with suppositories) and hcg was 35.5 is this an ok level for 10dpo...i heard the initial number doesnt matter it depends if it doubles...i go back monday 12/2 for a check..i am in shock and just so nervous..


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Morning Ladies.
Happy Thanksgiving! 
Had my 4th IUI yesterday. Went good. I guess. Had a little pain as the doctor was injecting. More than before. Felt bloated too. DH sperm was 98 million before wash. 60 million after wash with 98% motility. All we need is one right!
Also after a couple of hours, I felt super nauseous. And I was cold. DH says that the last time I felt the same, but I would have remembered that. And I don't. I had to lay down to come myself down. Today...idk what I'm feeling. Bloated a little. I'm going to try my hardest not to test. We'll see how long that last. I'm going to try not to think much of the whole baby thing, again how is that possible. 
Hope everyone has a great day with family and friends. 
Although, I have to say, Yesterday I felt super nauseous. Like


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!
> 
> Oh no dannixo....I am so sorry! What DPO are you?
> Why is it that you got turned down to adopt??
> 
> You never know your DH getting fired could be the a blessing in disguise because his new job might to even better and you could go for IVF. Keep your chin up I will be praying for you:)Click to expand...

We are praying he finds another job and quick. Hopefully your right and it's better insurance but I doubt it as most factories have shitty insurance. The adoption agency said the only program we qualify for is etehopia and it's 60,000. We will never have that type of money. I'm 12 dpo today.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!
> 
> Oh no dannixo....I am so sorry! What DPO are you?
> Why is it that you got turned down to adopt??
> 
> You never know your DH getting fired could be the a blessing in disguise because his new job might to even better and you could go for IVF. Keep your chin up I will be praying for you:)Click to expand...
> 
> We are praying he finds another job and quick. Hopefully your right and it's better insurance but I doubt it as most factories have shitty insurance. The adoption agency said the only program we qualify for is etehopia and it's 60,000. We will never have that type of money. I'm 12 dpo today.Click to expand...

Holy moly that's a lot!!
Could you take a year off and put all your extra money in savings and hopefully you could have enough for IVF in a year or so? 

Maybe only being 12dpo is still to early. There are many girls on here that were past 14dpo even when they got there bfp. Try to stay positive, I know how hard that it:)


----------



## barbikins

Manda, you're getting Beta on Dec 1st? Eeeep that's coming up!
Try and hold off as long as you can xo


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, you're getting Beta on Dec 1st? Eeeep that's coming up!
> Try and hold off as long as you can xo

I am trying so hard...it makes it easier cause I only have 1 test at home but its got the blue dye in it and I don't like them. I will try to wait as long as possible. 

How are you doing?


----------



## barbikins

If you took that blue dye test on Dec 1st or the morning before even tho its a blue dye test - if youre preggo - it would be a very definite YES you're pregnant.
Those blue dye tests run problems b/c they all evap. All. So what would look like a faint line, is actually just an evap. Lame.

I'm doing OK, I'm just waiting around. I have my surger in about two weeks time & then getting ready for my IVF. The waiting game. Fun.
But honestly I feel more relaxed not being in the TTC mode.


----------



## MandaC

I know just how u feel. I love that feeling but just wish there was a baby on its ways. 

I am trying to hold off testing till sat the day before my bloods so we will see:)


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!

So I caved and tested with a blue dye cheap test this morning. 12dpo and bfn. Iam hoping it is still to early. It wasn't fmu urine I did it at 9am and I had gone pee at 6am already. Iam praying there is still time.


----------



## barbikins

Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.

What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
> Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.
> 
> What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?

I hope so. I just had it laying around the house. 
We r just going natural until feb and then we have our IVF consult. 

I just bought some dollar store tests.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. Witch arrived this morning. Doctor called and wants to do the same protocol again since last cycle was really good. Fermera 5 mg cd 3-7. 75 iu menopur cd 7-11. Cd 12 ultrasound the 9th. Fingers crossed it works the second time....


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
> Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.
> 
> What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?

Ok so no I tested with the same urine but with a dollar store test. There is a super faint line...hoping it gets darker tmrw. This is bringing back bad memories from my chemical before. This is just what I saw the last time. 

What do u all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
> Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.
> 
> What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?
> 
> Ok so no I tested with the same urine but with a dollar store test. There is a super faint line...hoping it gets darker tmrw. This is bringing back bad memories from my chemical before. This is just what I saw the last time.
> 
> What do u all think?Click to expand...

I can't see anything but I'm on my phone so that could be why.


----------



## MandaC

Yea the picture is not very good. It's a wee bit clearer in person.


----------



## barbikins

Dannixo said:


> I'm out. Witch arrived this morning. Doctor called and wants to do the same protocol again since last cycle was really good. Fermera 5 mg cd 3-7. 75 iu menopur cd 7-11. Cd 12 ultrasound the 9th. Fingers crossed it works the second time....

Aww hun, I'm really sorry.
Do some thing for yourself this weekend. And a glass of wine or more tonight xo


----------



## barbikins

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
> Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.
> 
> What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?
> 
> Ok so no I tested with the same urine but with a dollar store test. There is a super faint line...hoping it gets darker tmrw. This is bringing back bad memories from my chemical before. This is just what I saw the last time.
> 
> What do u all think?Click to expand...

Hey Hun I'm sorry i cant see a second line. the photos a bit blurred so hard to tell a v.faint line.


----------



## barbikins

Danni, I saw your message a few pages ago about your hubby's job loss & your insurance loss & adoption situation.
I am so very sorry things aren't working out in your favor. I wish the government saw infertility as a health problem & not just a 'privilege' to have a baby. I feel like it's viewd as a choice. And while it is, it's also our primitive purpose. Canada has a group that keeps fighting for IVF to get covered by our health plan but nothing has happened yet. They do technically pay for IUI & all the bloods/ ultrasound but we have to pay for sperm wash & catheter that is $300 per IUI. So really not too shabby I suppose but still I feel like there's some thing wrong with this society & the view of infertility.
And you never know, one day some thing may click when your body is ready to & you'll get pregnant. But I hear ya about settling that you can't get pregnant. I had my moment this year before I found out my tubes are blocked where I felt like 'ok, few more tests, one more IUI & then I just need to move on & let fate take over'. Now that my tubes are blocked & getting them removed, it's a whole new ball game. But none the less frightening b/c IVF is bloody expensive & that'll be the only way for us to conceive. 
Anyway I do wish you the very best xo


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your bfn :( You still got time!
> Those blue dye tests are evil though FRER is the way to go. Or internet cheapies.
> 
> What's your plan? More IUI, IVF? Natural?
> 
> Ok so no I tested with the same urine but with a dollar store test. There is a super faint line...hoping it gets darker tmrw. This is bringing back bad memories from my chemical before. This is just what I saw the last time.
> 
> What do u all think?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun I'm sorry i cant see a second line. the photos a bit blurred so hard to tell a v.faint line.Click to expand...

Yea it's hard to see it in the pic. My gf could see it in person when she popped over today.


----------



## barbikins

good luck to you! post us tomorrow ;)


----------



## sarlar

Danni- so sorry Hun. 
I hate that disappointed feeling. Positive thoughts and prayers for you and your husband! 

Manda- praying for a bfp!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying a blessed thanksgiving!!


----------



## MandaC

I inverted it:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Danni, I saw your message a few pages ago about your hubby's job loss & your insurance loss & adoption situation.
> I am so very sorry things aren't working out in your favor. I wish the government saw infertility as a health problem & not just a 'privilege' to have a baby. I feel like it's viewd as a choice. And while it is, it's also our primitive purpose. Canada has a group that keeps fighting for IVF to get covered by our health plan but nothing has happened yet. They do technically pay for IUI & all the bloods/ ultrasound but we have to pay for sperm wash & catheter that is $300 per IUI. So really not too shabby I suppose but still I feel like there's some thing wrong with this society & the view of infertility.
> And you never know, one day some thing may click when your body is ready to & you'll get pregnant. But I hear ya about settling that you can't get pregnant. I had my moment this year before I found out my tubes are blocked where I felt like 'ok, few more tests, one more IUI & then I just need to move on & let fate take over'. Now that my tubes are blocked & getting them removed, it's a whole new ball game. But none the less frightening b/c IVF is bloody expensive & that'll be the only way for us to conceive.
> Anyway I do wish you the very best xo

Thank you so much dear! This really touched my heart!


----------



## barbikins

You can have but hope that it will happen one day.
Even with my crappy situation I have hope. Its all I've got left.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> You can have but hope that it will happen one day.
> Even with my crappy situation I have hope. Its all I've got left.

Good luck with your lap surgery. I was scared at first but it was okay. I had to do a bowel prep before which sucked. When I got to the hospital I had to do paperwork and get my bed. Then dress in this really good surgery outfit, get a huge needle stuck in my arm for an iv. The doctor and anaseteaologist (sp) came in and talked to me. The wait was forever. Finally I got rolled back in. That's all I remember them putting a mask in me. I woke up in the recovery room and felt nauseous. They then wheeled me back to my room to recover. I slept a lot. I had 4 incisions. I had my left tube removed and endo removed. Weird waking up knowing you lost a tube. You have to pee before you can leave which I couldn't so they had to use a catheter. That was the worst part. Once I got home doctors orders to take two weeks off work. I was super sore and in a lot of pain the first 3 days due to the gas. I had more than a lap done though as you can see by my signature. Good luck dear. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Lovepink81

Good morning ladies. 
Today is 3DPIUI. I don't know what I feeling. Yesterday I was at Sears with my DH and mother-n-law shopping for Christmas decorations, and I ask reached to touch the tip of a Christmas tree I got a dizzy spell. It was really quick. My mother-n-law caught me. Mind you she doesn't know about this IUI. She asked if I was ok. I brushed it off. Then, later that day I was at KMart. I was paying and all of a sudden I got like a sharp pain(twig) twice back to back. My friend I was with was asking also if I was ok. She also doesn't know. Last night I got up to pee twice. Not normal for me. But could be the water I've been drinking. I feel bloated too. I started progesterone vaginally last night. I really don't want to read to much into it. What have you guys experienced?


----------



## MandaC

Iam out!! AF showed her face as I sat in the doctors office. 
CD1 for me.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Iam out!! AF showed her face as I sat in the doctors office.
> CD1 for me.

Aww I'm so sorry dear! Sending extra special prayers your way


----------



## Babywhisperer

MandaC said:


> Iam out!! AF showed her face as I sat in the doctors office.
> CD1 for me.

So sorry the cruel witch got you. Crossing fingers it happens soon. Make a bath, have some yummy red wine and be kind to yourself. Xo


----------



## sarlar

Manda- sorry to hear at arrived... Take care!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies! First post here. I had IUI for the first time yesterday. I was on Lezatrole and Ovidrel trigger. I am very nervous. I want this to work despite the odds. Here to give and get support.

Manda sorry about af. Praying for best!


----------



## Dannixo

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Ladies! First post here. I had IUI for the first time yesterday. I was on Lezatrole and Ovidrel trigger. I am very nervous. I want this to work despite the odds. Here to give and get support.
> 
> Manda sorry about af. Praying for best!

Hi and welcome! Good luck with your first iui, I hope that it works!


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks Danni! Hope everything goes well with you this cycle!


----------



## sarlar

Regalpeas- positive thoughts for your bfp! I am also in the 2ww after mg first iui! Can't go fast enough!! 

Ladies- I will be 8 dpo on Thursday and have my weekly bowling league. Do you think it is safe to bowl? I know there is a lot of twisting and lifting involved and nervous!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Sarlar! Thanks and best wishes on your test date. Next week will be here before you know it :)

Not sure about bowling the nurse on my tx team said to go on with life as normal. But really all Ive been doing is working and sleeping ( Thanks to Ovidrel). I worry that I am not active enough. Did your doc specify?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!


----------



## barbikins

Danni I'm really sorry about your cycle.
Its very disheartening. I really hope everything turns out for you.

I'm having my lap this Friday. I'm SO nervous. Ugh.


----------



## Dannixo

You will do great Barb! I was so scared until I got there. The nurses explained everything and made me feel comfortable! I won't lie I was in a lot of pain and the gas was horrible. My shoulders hurt so bad! I cried! It will past quickly though!


----------



## Regalpeas

Danni,

I am so sorry. :hugs:

Is there any way your pharmacy can put you on a payment plan for the Ovidrel?
You probably checked this out already. I only ask bc for fert meds we went to a private pharm that specializes in fert medicine. They allow for running tabs so to speak. Maybe there is one like this near year. I got my Ovidrel a few hours before injection time. Maybe you still can or if not this time for future references. If you can find such a pharmacy they really help in the challenges that come along in this process.

Also, praying you guys get a miracle this round. Can you bd on your own or are you sure you won't be able to get naturally pregnant this round (didn't read your back story. Sorry if you mentioned this already)?

Either way hang in there hun! I definitely understand your frustration. Hoping for a miracle :hug:


----------



## Regalpeas

Wishing you the best Barb!




barbikins said:


> Danni I'm really sorry about your cycle.
> Its very disheartening. I really hope everything turns out for you.
> 
> I'm having my lap this Friday. I'm SO nervous. Ugh.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good Luck hunny! Let us know how it goes! It really wasn't to bad at all. Did they say how many days it will take to recover? It took me about 5 days but I am not sure if that's because the tube actually came out or what..Good luck tho!!! You will be fine! Rest easy tho! 



barbikins said:


> Danni I'm really sorry about your cycle.
> Its very disheartening. I really hope everything turns out for you.
> 
> I'm having my lap this Friday. I'm SO nervous. Ugh.


----------



## barbikins

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I"m just so nervous about the whole thing. It gives me the creeps!

Amco omg - you are already 22 weeks! So exciting. How are you feeling?
And do you know if you're having a boy or girl? I'm so happy everything turned out well for you after what you went through. So nice to see a happy ending!

Next week I'll have to pop in to see my RE to talk about when we can start IVF. I'm going to stay on the BCP as part of the IVF process so we can pretty much start any time the doc says 'go'. He will be on holiday's so maybe first week of January? That'd be nice! I hope....

xo


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!

I Am sorry to hear this Dannixo. I am hoping u can get started again soon.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Danni I'm really sorry about your cycle.
> Its very disheartening. I really hope everything turns out for you.
> 
> I'm having my lap this Friday. I'm SO nervous. Ugh.

You will do great!!! It will be January before you know it!!!

Let us all know how it went when you are home and rested:) xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Yes it does go by fast! I hope I am inspiration to those who are struggling to know that it can and will happen!!! 

Thanks I am feeling ok but I am having some pelvic pain which is normal but let me tell you I still worry daily and you ladies will too. I just think it's normal for us women who have a hard time getting pregnant, you know? But we are having a BOY!!! My husband is super happy because he really wanted a boy first! I was happy with whatever lol! 

What is BCP? OMG it would be so awesome if you could get in first week of January!!! 2014 will be a better year for sure!!! KMFX for you!!! :)


----------



## MandaC

I got a reading done with Cheri22. I find all this stuff interesting so I thought I would give it a try and get one. If anyone is interested in reading it here it is...

*"They are showing me another little girl that is ready to join your family and I would infact tell you DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

She is always going to be the type that does not give up. It does not matter how difficult the situation or people involved are, she is the one that will see the way out, the way to fix it, and the way that it will finally be done and over with. She is not going to leave something unfinished because she does not want it to come and bite her in the butt!

She is always going to be someone who is confident and there is rarely a time that someone can hurt her verbally. She is always the bigger person and is able to look at them head on and believe that they are the ones that are missing out. She is often going to be the leader among her friends, the one with the suggestions and things that they can do.

She is an avid reader, but loves books that are full of adventure. They are showing that she will often continue to read in her spare time as something that is fun. I am seeing you often choosing the same books as this is your way of connecting with her (just one of them!) It seems like you will both decide which chapter to read and then talk about it indepth. 

When it comes to career paths, they are showing her being able to travel, I do give the impression of her being a writer, but seems to get her inspirations from the most fun of places. They are showing this happening in her early 20s, and there are some trips that you end up taking with her.

When ti comes to marriage i am seeing her closer to 26. They will have two girls of their own"

* She can't say if it will be this December so I could be like 2 years from now but I am excited cause I would conceive and find out this December so maybe this is my lucky month We shall see!


----------



## barbikins

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbi-Yes it does go by fast! I hope I am inspiration to those who are struggling to know that it can and will happen!!!
> 
> Thanks I am feeling ok but I am having some pelvic pain which is normal but let me tell you I still worry daily and you ladies will too. I just think it's normal for us women who have a hard time getting pregnant, you know? But we are having a BOY!!! My husband is super happy because he really wanted a boy first! I was happy with whatever lol!
> 
> What is BCP? OMG it would be so awesome if you could get in first week of January!!! 2014 will be a better year for sure!!! KMFX for you!!! :)

I bet we will all worry. I know I will. NO doubt.You know I was less worried before I had the Chemical Pregnancy. But no doubt I'll be a nut case lol.
Great to hear all is going well though & congrats on a Boy! Are you guys still working on names?

BCP = Birth Control Pills. 
It's part of the IVF process.
Ironic, eh? :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Barbi-Yes it does go by fast! I hope I am inspiration to those who are struggling to know that it can and will happen!!!
> 
> Thanks I am feeling ok but I am having some pelvic pain which is normal but let me tell you I still worry daily and you ladies will too. I just think it's normal for us women who have a hard time getting pregnant, you know? But we are having a BOY!!! My husband is super happy because he really wanted a boy first! I was happy with whatever lol!
> 
> What is BCP? OMG it would be so awesome if you could get in first week of January!!! 2014 will be a better year for sure!!! KMFX for you!!! :)

Congrats!! Also having a boy...who doesn't seem to want to come anytime soon. All my friends have gone 1-2 weeks early even those due after me. I'd say half of them were fertility challenged so it can happen ladies. Sometimes the road is longer for some...but if you knew of the stories I've heard of people trying for 10+yrs and they do get their miracle baby...praying for all of you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb - how did the lap go?

Hope you are doing ok...thinking of you...*hugs*


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Hope all is well. I have been feeling uncomfortable, He has bruised on of my ribs, so its hard to lay on my left side. I am looking forward to meeting him in a few weeks. Barbi, I hope you get in the first week of January, you deserve it. Manda good luck testing this month.


----------



## MandaC

Yes we are thinking of you Barb!! Hope all went well:)


----------



## Jlh1980

Good luck barb and everyone else still trying! 
Afm I had my lo 1.5 weeks early, He's now 3 weeks old and we are over the moon!! All the struggles have been completely erased, I know that will happen for all of you too!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-yes I am hoping everything went well and you are resting!! 

Jlh-Congrats on your little boy!!!! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good Luck Barb, I hope it went well. Rest and update us when you can. Hope you're feeling good. The worst is behind you now.


----------



## barbikins

Hey!!!

Yep surgery went well. Both my tubes are gone. 
It was not a fun procedure & I wouldn't want to relive the recovery process.
I'm still a bit uncomfortable. The CO2 you get pumped up with is very uncomfortable/painful. That's the worst of it, really. But I'm recovering.
This week I'll go see my RE to talk about IVF timelines.


----------



## barbikins

Jlh1980 said:


> Good luck barb and everyone else still trying!
> Afm I had my lo 1.5 weeks early, He's now 3 weeks old and we are over the moon!! All the struggles have been completely erased, I know that will happen for all of you too!

Thanks hun & congratulations!!!
What's his name??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-ya is your belly still kinda bloated? Mine was bloated for about a week...I am glad it went well though and you are recovery quickly! Let us know how the IVF meeting goes!!


----------



## barbikins

Ya bloated, gassy, so many issues down there lol.
I've also got my period i guess from the uterus trauma.
Anyway, FUN TIMES :)
Yeah I'll defo update you ladies once I know what's going on.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh yes yes lots of issues...I am not sure if it's your period or just bleeding. I bled for a LONG time lol like 4 weeks off and on! But when you go to your IVF meeting and they put you on BC it should control it!


----------



## barbikins

yeah its probably the trauma. i had three cauterization. both tubes & there was a perforation in my uterus they had to burn off. FUN.
So no not like a real period. I'm bleeding every day though. I'm still on BCP in order to prepare for IVF.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> yeah its probably the trauma. i had three cauterization. both tubes & there was a perforation in my uterus they had to burn off. FUN.
> So no not like a real period. I'm bleeding every day though. I'm still on BCP in order to prepare for IVF.

WOW that's a lot going on. I am glad you are feeling better and ready to get right into IVF :) can't wait to hear how your appt goes with your RE.


----------



## barbikins

Me too! I'm excited AND nervous.
Also I'm not sure if we're getting our xmas bonus at work. 
Probably will but not yet b/c of cash flow but we are counting on that to do our IVF so I have a bad feeling we may have to push it off for a bit :( :(


----------



## Jlh1980

Glad you are recovering, I too have a lot going on down there after having 22 hours if labor, an episiotomy, and vacuum birth! Some days I feel like I will never be normal again :/. His name is Austin Shane and he was 7 lb 11 oz. I can't wait for you to start Ivf I really think that is going to be the answer for you!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)

I was in this morning for a follie check. I have 1 at 1.9:) I will be triggering this afternoon as long as my E2 is elevated enough. We are only doing timed intercourse so I will be triggering around 12-1 that part is strange. We will have to DTD tmrw around 9 pm. Lol

Barb...how are u feeling? When is your RE appt?


----------



## barbikins

Yay Manda! Good luck, hun!!! XO

I haven't gone to see my RE yet. There was a snow storm so I couldn't go Tuesday. But we're going tomorrow morning!!! :)
There may be a delay due to some finances however. But I'm hoping that rectifies this week. If it doesn't, we're waiting. And I'm not sure how long that'll be.
I'm just so done waiting so I'm a bit upset by that :(

How are you?


----------



## barbikins

Jlh1980 said:


> Glad you are recovering, I too have a lot going on down there after having 22 hours if labor, an episiotomy, and vacuum birth! Some days I feel like I will never be normal again :/. His name is Austin Shane and he was 7 lb 11 oz. I can't wait for you to start Ivf I really think that is going to be the answer for you!

Oh my. I wish you a speedy recovery. But recovery from delivery is a long process. I remember even two months later, my Vag didn't feel right during intercourse LOL
It's a lot of trauma!!! Hang in there, lady.

I hope you're right. I hope IvF is the answer. I just wanna bring home a lil bebe & have someone call me mommy. Other than my fur-baby. And she can't talk LOL


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Yay Manda! Good luck, hun!!! XO
> 
> I haven't gone to see my RE yet. There was a snow storm so I couldn't go Tuesday. But we're going tomorrow morning!!! :)
> There may be a delay due to some finances however. But I'm hoping that rectifies this week. If it doesn't, we're waiting. And I'm not sure how long that'll be.
> I'm just so done waiting so I'm a bit upset by that :(
> 
> How are you?

Oh that sucks...that snow storm was crazy. It took me 1.5 hrs to get to work when it normally takes 20. Lol
Good luck tmrw:) I really hope ur able to get started right away.

Iam good just taking it easy and getting ready for Xmas. :)


----------



## barbikins

1.5 years for a 25 min drive over here! lol
brutal!!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey Barbs how did it go?


----------



## barbikins

The appointment went well. Full steam ahead now. I take my last BCP on Sunday, then wait for my period to go In for CM & start the hormone therapy for egg retrieval which means transfer date is estimated for January 20tj. 
Eeeeep it's finally coming!!!! 

Ps the ice storm knocked out our power for two days. 
How about you?


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. The witch arrived. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! Good luck ladies!


----------



## MandaC

Hi how was everyone's Christmas? Hope u all had a great day!!

Dannixo....iam sorry to hear that:(

Barb...so glad u were able to start ASAP. I know this is it for you:) 2014 is going to be great!!

AFM...iam 5dpo not feeling much but some slight cramps deep down and my back has been sore. Trying not to think about it;)


----------



## barbikins

Christmas was great! We didn't have power Sunday/Monday but got it back in time for Christmas!!!! I'm glad for that. And sad so many didn't.
How about you ladies?

Danni, I'm so sorry hun :( I hope some thing works out for you.
It's so unfortunate. I'm not happy with the health care system in dealing with infertility. It's not like we're asking for a boob job, you know? It's a real medical issue. Anyway, I could rant on & on....just, good luck. xoxoxox

Manda, thanks!! Check out my blog. I posted a new post about the surgery & IVF protocol if you'd like to read about it. I do plan to regularly update my blog too!

Haha, don't symptom spot. That's the best thing you can do. Just hang in there. When do you test?

xo


----------



## Dannixo

Called the doctor yesterday and they wanted to do a full injectable cycle. Baseline ultrasound and follicle checks. After discussing it with my husband and pricing the 10 vials of menopur we would need at $800 we decided to take a few cycles off until we can afford the meds or get insurance. We will try naturally but it won't happen. So good luck to the rest of you ladies! I'm still here rooting for you all!


----------



## barbikins

Danni, I hope you can join us again soon!
I wish you the very best xoxox


----------



## MandaC

Dr just called. Bfn! On to the next month.


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry Manda :(
What's next cycle plan??

I started my first injection today. 
Today is technically CD1.


----------



## MandaC

Thank you:)
We are trying one more cycle naturally and then our IVF consult is the beginning of feb. 

Iam so excited for you starting your injections:) I can't wait to hear how everything goes.


----------



## barbikins

Oh wow IVF eh? Crazy. 
I hope you don't need to go down that path. But if you do, your chances greatly improve! 

I'm on CD3. Going to clinic tomorrow for ultrasound, bloods & to see the RE and get more drugs. So far I feel tired and I feel like my ovaries have ballooned lol
But feel fine otherwise. Hope it stays that way!

Xo


----------



## barbikins

Check out my. Log link in my siggy for details and updates of my IVF!
I'm due for another post. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-I am happy that everything is starting for you! Sorry you feel so tired but hopefully that goes away! I tried to click on your blog but it didn't work! I am KMFX for you!!! :)


----------



## Anne24

Hi,

I've been stalking this thread for a while now and had posted sometime mid last year when I was going through my iui. Well I've had 4 failed cycles of iui, in spite of perfect conditions. I'm starting ivf(long protocol) January end and am so scared of it. A part of me still says not to go for it :( But now I guess I only have that option left. I'm 33 and dh is 34. So I'm certainly not getting any younger.

Manda
I think you got a reading from Cheri right? Well I did get one from her in April'12 wherein she gave me APRIL as the month and a GIRL. Well I'm yet to get a BFP :( I guess these readings are for fun, at least in my case. 

Barbikins Good luck for your ivf journey.


----------



## barbikins

Amco you're really coming along there! WOW!!! OH you're having a boy! Congrats :)

Here is my current update. I'll update my blog some time maybe today.
I fixed the link to my Blog...

AFM, Went for bloods/ultrasound/RE appointment. Everything's looking good so far. I have a third drug to add to the mix which slows things down so that I don't ovulate any time soon or my follicles develop too quick. I start it tomorrow. It's a small thin needle I'm told...I hope she wasn't lying I'll pinch my skin on either side of my belly button & JAB!!!
So we're on for some date between the 13th & 15th for Egg Retrieval!!


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a while now and had posted sometime mid last year when I was going through my iui. Well I've had 4 failed cycles of iui, in spite of perfect conditions. I'm starting ivf(long protocol) January end and am so scared of it. A part of me still says not to go for it :( But now I guess I only have that option left. I'm 33 and dh is 34. So I'm certainly not getting any younger.
> 
> Manda
> I think you got a reading from Cheri right? Well I did get one from her in April'12 wherein she gave me APRIL as the month and a GIRL. Well I'm yet to get a BFP :( I guess these readings are for fun, at least in my case.
> 
> Barbikins Good luck for your ivf journey.

Heehee. I know they r all for fun:) the hope gets me thru the 2ww. I got on done by a girl named Suzie and she feb I would find out Iam pregnant so here's hoping. 
Good luck on your IVF we r in for a consult in feb:)


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Oh wow IVF eh? Crazy.
> I hope you don't need to go down that path. But if you do, your chances greatly improve!
> 
> I'm on CD3. Going to clinic tomorrow for ultrasound, bloods & to see the RE and get more drugs. So far I feel tired and I feel like my ovaries have ballooned lol
> But feel fine otherwise. Hope it stays that way!
> 
> Xo

Barbi thinking of you. Was in TO visiting family right after ice storm... Glad you got your power back fairly quickly.

You know when your retrieval will be? You start lupron? Needles aren't that bad, right? Hope you are well!


----------



## barbikins

HI qwerty!!! How are you doing? Wow you're already half way there. That's so exciting.

Well my retrieval will either be on Tues or Weds. I'll go back for CM on Sunday to find out!
I'm currently on Repronex & Gonal-F & also on Orgalutran to slow things down. Lupron...what's that for?

The needles are fine. One in my butt, one in my stomach. Only had one bad experience with the Gonal why my husband did it. I can't inject myself with that long needle. BUt I do the small needle in mystomach - the Orgalutran.


----------



## MandaC

Barb...Do they tell you how many follies are close or do you not find out until retrieval?


----------



## barbikins

I'll defo keep you posted!I've got no idea ATM no one's told me.


----------



## Anne24

MandaC said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a while now and had posted sometime mid last year when I was going through my iui. Well I've had 4 failed cycles of iui, in spite of perfect conditions. I'm starting ivf(long protocol) January end and am so scared of it. A part of me still says not to go for it :( But now I guess I only have that option left. I'm 33 and dh is 34. So I'm certainly not getting any younger.
> 
> Manda
> I think you got a reading from Cheri right? Well I did get one from her in April'12 wherein she gave me APRIL as the month and a GIRL. Well I'm yet to get a BFP :( I guess these readings are for fun, at least in my case.
> 
> Barbikins Good luck for your ivf journey.
> 
> Heehee. I know they r all for fun:) the hope gets me thru the 2ww. I got on done by a girl named Suzie and she feb I would find out Iam pregnant so here's hoping.
> Good luck on your IVF we r in for a consult in feb:)Click to expand...

Manda
Feb sounds interesting. Good luck. Hope you get a natural BFP and don't have to go the ivf route :)


----------



## barbikins

Anne, what scares you about IVF?
If you have any questions just ask. I'm almost at my retrieval date!

I've had a bunch of readings. Everyone was wrong. Latest one I did said she didn't feel it would happen before the spring & saw good news in March. I'm hoping she's wrong because I want our first IVF to work!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> HI qwerty!!! How are you doing? Wow you're already half way there. That's so exciting.
> 
> Well my retrieval will either be on Tues or Weds. I'll go back for CM on Sunday to find out!
> I'm currently on Repronex & Gonal-F & also on Orgalutran to slow things down. Lupron...what's that for?
> 
> The needles are fine. One in my butt, one in my stomach. Only had one bad experience with the Gonal why my husband did it. I can't inject myself with that long needle. BUt I do the small needle in mystomach - the Orgalutran.

Lupron is another suppressor ... Sounds like you are on a little different protocol than I was. FYI they told me approximately how many follies they were expecting to get before I triggered and I had I think one or two more than that when they collected. Collection was a bit uncomfortable but after you have no embryo inside of you to worry about so use heating pad and whatever painkillers they suggest to you. I felt 100% better after three days so considering what you've already been through you will be fine!

Good luck. Rest up this weekend and get lots of good snacks that make you feel good. Are you doing acupuncture the day of your transfer? I did a few hours after. Helped me relax at least :)


----------



## Anne24

barbikins said:


> Anne, what scares you about IVF?
> If you have any questions just ask. I'm almost at my retrieval date!
> 
> I've had a bunch of readings. Everyone was wrong. Latest one I did said she didn't feel it would happen before the spring & saw good news in March. I'm hoping she's wrong because I want our first IVF to work!

Barbikins

I am scared about everything regarding ivf, the fear of failure being at the top of it. Ivf means investing so much- emotionally, physically, financially(we are paying out of pocket). Anyways lets hope it works first time around. Everybody talks about quality over quantity but I just hope we do have frosties for FET, if the first attempt doesnt work. Since you are in long protocol as well, how are the needles treating you? When did you start bcp? I'm starting on cd21. I'm on cd 1 today. 
Regarding the readings, I really don't take them seriously. Cheri told me that she sees me conceiving naturally. Well I don't see that happening. I'm ttcing since Jan2011 and not a single bfp, with 4 failed iuis. So I'm left with only the ivf option. So I would suggest you the same Barb. Believe that you will get your BFP in late Jan/early Feb, irrespective of who says what. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck everyone with ivf. Wish I was with you all... I'm stuck here back to natural cycles until DH finds a job with insurance.


----------



## barbikins

Lupron is another suppressor ... Sounds like you are on a little different protocol than I was. FYI they told me approximately how many follies they were expecting to get before I triggered and I had I think one or two more than that when they collected. Collection was a bit uncomfortable but after you have no embryo inside of you to worry about so use heating pad and whatever painkillers they suggest to you. I felt 100% better after three days so considering what you've already been through you will be fine!

Good luck. Rest up this weekend and get lots of good snacks that make you feel good. Are you doing acupuncture the day of your transfer? I did a few hours after. Helped me relax at least :)[/QUOTE]

I was wondering about ER...I am a bit nervous. But I"m told I can go to work the next day no problem. I already dealt with recovering from surgery & that wasn't a fun day :( Yes you're right I should stock up this weekend on what my needs/wants are going to be & not worry about it on the day or ER. I'm planning do acupuncture on ET day actually. before & after. I just hope I can secure the Acupuncturist!



Barbikins

I am scared about everything regarding ivf, the fear of failure being at the top of it. Ivf means investing so much- emotionally, physically, financially(we are paying out of pocket). Anyways lets hope it works first time around. Everybody talks about quality over quantity but I just hope we do have frosties for FET, if the first attempt doesnt work. Since you are in long protocol as well, how are the needles treating you? When did you start bcp? I'm starting on cd21. I'm on cd 1 today. 
Regarding the readings, I really don't take them seriously. Cheri told me that she sees me conceiving naturally. Well I don't see that happening. I'm ttcing since Jan2011 and not a single bfp, with 4 failed iuis. So I'm left with only the ivf option. So I would suggest you the same Barb. Believe that you will get your BFP in late Jan/early Feb, irrespective of who says what. Good luck:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
You know, I have the same exact fears as you do. But my deep desire to conceive takes over all those fears. I am totally nervous about what if the first round doesn't work? and the chances are obviously there right? and it's not been an easy ride for us so I have hope but I am not super confident. Also it's out of pocket for us so I hope we have embryo for FET or else I'm not so sure we can afford another round of IVF for a very long time. So I don't want to be disappointed. anyway It's such a rollercoaster ride of emotions. 

I did the long protocol. However I was on BCP for over 4 weeks by that point because I had to be on it for a proceedure my doctor attempted during surgery. So it's not relevant. And yet because of that, things were different for me. Anyway - then I went off the pill (for you it will be after two weeks. you will have a short cycle) & got my period. On day 2 of my period I went in for Cycle Monitoring. blood, ultrasound & saw the doctor. I put a deposit down for my drugs & started it on CD4. The first day you start the injections becomes your CD1. The needles are interesting. Some days it's easier than others. My husband gives me the big needle in my butt because I just can't inject myself with it. The needle isn't very small. But when done well, it feels like a tiny prick. Now to supress so that I don't ovulate early, I'm taking an injection in my tummy. That's a very thin needle & I do it myself. Check out my blog. The link is in my signature. You'll see the two posts on my injections!

As for the readings; I take it with a grain of salt. But the way I describe it is that anything is either encouraging or discouraging at this point of my journey. It was a blow when she said I wouldn't conceive before March. Even though I know I can't take this seriously, it's a negative outcome & I'm more suseptable to feel horrible about it. You know? I've had lots of failed IUI cycles & miscarriage & after 2 years - it's just hard to swallow. But I'm over it & never goign to do one of those readings again. Infact I regret doing it because I was SO excited & now I feel cautiously excited.


----------



## Regalpeas

@Danni sorry you have to wait. I know that is the hardest part of all of this. Not knowing and waiting. Hang in there hun! wishing you the best!

Wishing everyone moving on to IVF the best. 

I am on 2nd IUI round. Frustrated about medications. Trying to make a decision to skip trigger or not.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins

Any update? How many eggs does your scan show? Does your clinic do 3-day or 5-day transfer? My clinic does a 3-day transfer but ideally they prefer FET over fresh transfer. If my doc decides to go for FET in my case as well, then I'm looking at ET sometime in end March/early April. I start on 30th Jan. And thanks for explaining the long protocol thing. Though I did get a lowdown back in my clinic, I was so excited, scared and nervous that very little registered in my head :p


----------



## Anne24

Regalpeas said:


> @Danni sorry you have to wait. I know that is the hardest part of all of this. Not knowing and waiting. Hang in there hun! wishing you the best!
> 
> Wishing everyone moving on to IVF the best.
> 
> I am on 2nd IUI round. Frustrated about medications. Trying to make a decision to skip trigger or not.

Regal

Your siggy shows 3years ttc. Dh and I just crossed the 3years mark as well and no BFP:nope: 4failed iuis, a lap and 2 HSG later I'm taking the plunge for ivf end Jan. Frustration would be an understatement specially when one is unexplained. However I really hope this iui works for you. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Anne! Thanks for well wish. Sorry you've been at it this long too. I've seen so many bnb groups come and go. Friends and family go through their first and second pregnacies. Some planning 3rd.We're about 3 1/2 years deep in Lttc . Like you, I am beyond ready for bfp.

I hope everything goes well with IVF!!! :) It will be here before you know it. :)


----------



## barbikins

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins
> 
> Any update? How many eggs does your scan show? Does your clinic do 3-day or 5-day transfer? My clinic does a 3-day transfer but ideally they prefer FET over fresh transfer. If my doc decides to go for FET in my case as well, then I'm looking at ET sometime in end March/early April. I start on 30th Jan. And thanks for explaining the long protocol thing. Though I did get a lowdown back in my clinic, I was so excited, scared and nervous that very little registered in my head :p

Hi Anne!

Yep went in for follicle count & there are 21 but some are over ripe, some under. So my RE estimates 5-10 ripe follicles when we do the retrieval. I just hope it's closer to 10! I knwo they wont all make it & I'd like some frosties left over incase first IVF doesn't work out.
My clinic does 3 & 5 day - preferably 5 day. We'll see how it goes.
My Egg Transfer will either be the 18th or 20th based on how well the Follicles develop. 
So, why does your clinic prefer FET over fresh? I got the impression Fresh was best. However due to how your body responds to drugs, I understand some times the first Fresh doesn't go as hoped. But most cases its fine.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I hope all is well and going good for you all. I am almost done, my little boy should be here soon.


----------



## barbikins

Holy wow, you're already 39 weeks! I really must say time flew with you being preggo. So nice! Good luck in delivery :) xo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

barbikins said:


> Holy wow, you're already 39 weeks! I really must say time flew with you being preggo. So nice! Good luck in delivery :) xo

thanks I have been so busy organizing his room that it has flown by. I wish the best for you


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

@Barb...I woke up out of a deep sleep last night thinking about you. I realized I hadn't been on here in a few days and that your retrieval is very soon. Keep us posted:)

AFM: I am in tmrw for bloods and follie check. cross you fingers for me.


----------



## barbikins

Awe, Manda. That's so sweet of you!
Well I will try to update all of you tomorrow after I've gotten home.
See how things went with my Egg Retrieval. I"ll defo keep you up to date on my journey!

Fingers ARE crossed for you! Good luck this cycle xo


----------



## MandaC

oh its tomorrow!!! I am so excited for you:)

How many embryo's are you putting back in??


----------



## qwerty310

Good luck tomorrow barbi! You're gonna do great.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Barbi!!!! Can't wait to hear how it went!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm officially back!

Although I really missed the friends I've made here the break I took from ttc was really good for me and DH. I feel so stress free and am ready for the next step. 

We are starting IVF as soon as I start my next cycle. Last week we had our session with the ivf co-ordinator. 

I'm expecting AF next week and then in 2 weeks it will be retrieval.

I have been stalking quietly to read how u are all doing.

So good to see u all!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!

Good luck this morning Barb, Can't wait to hear how it went. 

Welcome back Breaking Dawn!!! We missed you:)

AFM: I was in this morning CD10 no change my 1 follie is still at 1.0 I am back on Friday for another ultrasound


----------



## Jlh1980

Barb good luck tomorrow, I so hope that this is it and you can finally get off these ttc forums and move over to the pregnancy ones ;))!!


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck ladies with your ivf and ultrasounds!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks everyone
And good luck Breaking Dawn. Nice to see you are back. 
Quick message today. 
Druggy Magee here :)
Actually I'm a tiny bit groggy but feeling good. I have bad cramps when I walk around. Got home about an hour ago. Just finally got to eat some food!
I was totally drugged so I don't recall much but I did have moments when I felt pain. DH said the gave me more drugs when that happened. I don't remember anything else. I even awoke at the recovery & said "where am I?" Haha. I walked back to recovery & do t remember it. 
I got 8 eggs retrieved. I was hoping for so much more. But I just hope I can have a few to freeze. I'm a bit nervous about that!
I will get a call tomorrow and each day for embryo updates. So weird. They are at a lab lol. Little buggers :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awww barbi...I'm so excited for you 

8 little ones are safe and sound. Will send them good thoughts to grow strong!

Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-8 are great! A friend who used to be in this group actually, she left back awhile ago but we keep in touch via facebook. When they did her retrieval they could only get 4 I think and they couldn't freeze any but they did her transfer and she got pregnant and she is expecting a little boy March 13! So good luck Barbi!!!KMFX!!!


----------



## babydreams820

Hi everyone, I am new here. My husband and I are starting our first round of IUI's tomorrow. We will be doing Femara plus injectibles.I'm excited and nervous. We have been trying for 2 years. I have Endo, one blocked tube, and low AMH. He is completely healthy


----------



## Dannixo

babydreams820 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here. My husband and I are starting our first round of IUI's tomorrow. We will be doing Femara plus injectibles.I'm excited and nervous. We have been trying for 2 years. I have Endo, one blocked tube, and low AMH. He is completely healthy

Hi welcome! Your exactly like me except I have only one tube and I had surgery to remove my endo. I've never had my AMH tested though. We are going on two years. Did two iui's which failed. Also did two rounds on injections which failed.


----------



## MandaC

That's great barb!! 8 sounds good. I can't wait to hear each day how they r doing.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
Baby dust to everyone else.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
> Baby dust to everyone else.

Congrats!!! Wonderful news hun


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I woke up this morning to AF!!!! She's 4 days early

Which means IVF is starting ...so cd3 on sat...give in out consents and get my meds. 

This is happening so fast..


----------



## Lovepink81

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
> Baby dust to everyone else.
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Wonderful news hunClick to expand...


Thank you so much Breaking Dawn! How are you doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lovepink-CONGRATS!!!!
Breakingdawn-how exciting and nerve-wrecking at the same time!! Good luck hun!!


----------



## qwerty310

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
> Baby dust to everyone else.

CONGRATS!!! best wishes to you lovely!


----------



## Jlh1980

Good luck breaking dawn, I can't believe the time has come glad you are feeling relaxed n ready to go!

barb 8 is amazing don't be disappointed at all, glad you are feeling well! fX
Have you thought about if you are going to put back 1 or 2?


----------



## barbikins

oh thanks! i'm really feel nervous about 8 follies. But I can't change that. Just have to hope for great quality embryo & that I get pregnant right away.
I'm only going to put back 1. I am at high risk pregnancy to carry twins. Not to mention, we don't want multiples. 
JLH, are you over due? I see your EDD is December?


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> I woke up this morning to AF!!!! She's 4 days early
> 
> Which means IVF is starting ...so cd3 on sat...give in out consents and get my meds.
> 
> This is happening so fast..

yay for the witch to show early!!! AHHH
yeah once that started, everyting went quick for me too.
i mean how am I already at the point of waiting to transfer?! Crazy!


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink, congrats!!!! GREAT NEWS! 
Hope everything is awesome for you in your 9 months.

Hi Babydreams! Welcome. And its a very exciting journey for you. I hope IUI is the answer for you!
We've all been here too long as well. I hit my two year mark this month :(


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

@ Barb....can't wait to hear this morning how your follies r doing.

@breaking....YA WHOOOO for AF:)

@babydreams....welcome to the group, everyone is here is awesome!!!

@lovepink...Congrats on the BFP, that is so exciting.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins 8 is good enough. Its all about quality. Do keep us updated.

Lovepink Congrats!

Breaking We are all in the same boat. I'm starting my ivf 30th Jan, long protocol. Good luck.

Manda When is your next scan?

I hope everybody else is doing fine.


----------



## barbikins

I know. 8 is good. I just wanted LOTS!!
I am still patiently awaiting my phone call. Tick Tock. :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you soo much ladies! It's sooo surreal! I'm still in shock!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Agh...i wrote this huge reply and it got lost!!

JLH..thx hun. Are you due soon??

Barbi...how r u feeling? are you bloated? I know it's crazy I start meds Saturday! 

Anne...goodluck...you will just be few wks after me!


----------



## barbikins

Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL

Breaking, yes I'm a tad bit bloated & mostly my abdomen is tender. So I feel it like when my dog decides to step over me :) Otherwise I feel great.
I felt the worst when I left the clinic. I was very swollen & sore. Few hour & Tylenol later I felt better. Woke up this AM with a bit of cramps. Took Tylenol & I feel nothing now.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
> Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL
> 
> Breaking, yes I'm a tad bit bloated & mostly my abdomen is tender. So I feel it like when my dog decides to step over me :) Otherwise I feel great.
> I felt the worst when I left the clinic. I was very swollen & sore. Few hour & Tylenol later I felt better. Woke up this AM with a bit of cramps. Took Tylenol & I feel nothing now.

YAY!!!! That is great:)


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins 8 is good enough. Its all about quality. Do keep us updated.
> 
> Lovepink Congrats!
> 
> Breaking We are all in the same boat. I'm starting my ivf 30th Jan, long protocol. Good luck.
> 
> Manda When is your next scan?
> 
> I hope everybody else is doing fine.

Hi Anne24....My next scan is tomorrow. Going by my history I should finally have some growth by then:)


----------



## Jlh1980

5 is an amazing number!!! All you need is 1, I pray they are all excellent quality that make it to freeze. You will be pupo on sat..... I'm so happy for you this is way long overdue! 
I had my lo nov 26 th he's almost 2 mo, I just didn't update my clicker. I so obsessed I want number 2!
barb I can't leave this blog until I know it's creator is pregnant ;)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww Congrats!! I was wondering if you had your baby!!!! Boy or girl? Name? Size?! I am due April 14th and I am SO READY lol 13 more weeks!!! 

Yes yes, I REFUSE to leave until I know Barb is prego and I see a belly on her!!!



Jlh1980 said:


> 5 is an amazing number!!! All you need is 1, I pray they are all excellent quality that make it to freeze. You will be pupo on sat..... I'm so happy for you this is way long overdue!
> I had my lo nov 26 th he's almost 2 mo, I just didn't update my clicker. I so obsessed I want number 2!
> barb I can't leave this blog until I know it's creator is pregnant ;)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I feel the same way. I am checking in here to see if her and manda are pregnant. I hope it happens for them very soon.


----------



## Dannixo

And me...


----------



## Dannixo

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
> Baby dust to everyone else.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
> Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL
> 
> Breaking, yes I'm a tad bit bloated & mostly my abdomen is tender. So I feel it like when my dog decides to step over me :) Otherwise I feel great.
> I felt the worst when I left the clinic. I was very swollen & sore. Few hour & Tylenol later I felt better. Woke up this AM with a bit of cramps. Took Tylenol & I feel nothing now.

Yaaa! That's so great I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Jlh1980 said:


> 5 is an amazing number!!! All you need is 1, I pray they are all excellent quality that make it to freeze. You will be pupo on sat..... I'm so happy for you this is way long overdue!
> I had my lo nov 26 th he's almost 2 mo, I just didn't update my clicker. I so obsessed I want number 2!
> barb I can't leave this blog until I know it's creator is pregnant ;)

Yes, 1 is all I need! But I need some to freeze because we can't afford to start this process over again too many more times! Anyway lets hope it's just one right?
HAH OK I missed some thing then - congrats! How is mother hood treating you? You want another already?! Wowsers! LOL

Aw thanks hun, I hope to be preggers this month. That would be super duper exciting!


----------



## barbikins

Aw girls, thanks for your lovely support!!!
I hope to be pregnant VERY soon! 
Don't wanna disappoint anyone :) LOL
I'll keep you guys updated!

Wow - this thread is like a year old. Almost. Wow.


----------



## Lovepink81

Dannixo said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Didn't post my last cycle. But I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm Pregnant. 4weeks today. Had my blood test and my HTC came back 135. They said that's good. Praise God. I'm soooo excited
> Baby dust to everyone else.
> 
> Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...

Thank you Dannixo!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...

FX for our very first ivf cycles....praying we will be bump buddies very soon :)


----------



## barbikins

Yes breaking I hope so!!!!
What clinic are you at?


----------



## Jlh1980

Amco his name is Austin Shane he was 7 lbs and 11oz, and I delivered a week and a half early. Motherhood is amazing but extremely emotional, I've never worried so much in my life! I could have 10 more if I didn't have to deliver them, I even miss being pregnant and I was so uncomfortable.

Barb any word on your babies


----------



## babydreams820

Thank you for the welcomes!! And congrats to all of you who got your BFP!!! 

I spoke with my doctors office earlier and the nurse said that after jumping through tons of hoops she found out that my insurance will only cover gonal-f not follistim, so that's what we will be using.


----------



## MandaC

Barb where ru with our update??

AFM: I went in today for my follie check. My follie disappeared but my E2 is still rising so it should come back. Lol I hope. This has happened before.


----------



## barbikins

He girls!
I'm going in tomorrow for transfer :) Whoo!!!
No other updates from nurse. They didnt have an update on my embryo.


----------



## Jlh1980

Wow tomorrow that was fast, I will say several prayers for you!!! I know you are a crazy tester ;) have you thought about when you will start testing this time or will you wait for the beta? I rally hope you have 4 to freeze which I think is a lot!


----------



## barbikins

I hope i'll have four to freeze! We'll see.
I'll update everyone tomorrow!

I will test out - I can't wait two weeks!~ PLUS I figure given 3 days in lab to develop, I should know earlier than 14 days if I'm pregnant. Let the testing being! I haven't tested in over three months! :)
I'll order some tests early next week.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barb-so if the transfer is tomorrow is tomorrow like day1 past ovulation?!? KMFX for you!!!!

Jlh- AWWW love the name and congrats!!! Oh man I worry now since I have had an ectopic lol good to know I will never stop worrying!!!


----------



## barbikins

I'm techincally like three days post tomorrow. 
However, being it's IVF, they count it like how many days post transfer.
Sunday will be: 1dp1dt. 1 day post 1 day transfer.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> I'm techincally like three days post tomorrow.
> However, being it's IVF, they count it like how many days post transfer.
> Sunday will be: 1dp1dt. 1 day post 1 day transfer.

Goodluck tomorrow I will be thinking if you and praying for the strong implantation if your lil one!!!


----------



## kariemo

Thanks you...........


----------



## Jlh1980

Barb good luck today!!!! Keep us updated...... Just wondering how they decide between a 3 day vs a 5 day transfer?


----------



## barbikins

Hello Girls! I'm Ba-ack!!!

I wrote a really nice post on my Blog so I hope you check it out for full details. I also have an ultrasound image on there!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.co...n/post-new.php

Everything went well! The proceedure was very much like IUI. Painless & quick. Although my appointment was for 10:30 to which instructions were to arrive with a full bladder & my proceedure was at 11:30am! So I peed 'just a little' like 3 times in that hour. Brutal! There were some timing issues with some ladies getting their eggs retrieved. But that's fine! I did spend about an hour talking about how much I had to pee though LOL

All 5 Embryo survived so I'm very happy! I'm just sat on my couch & I'm planning to couch surf ALL day. Hubby took dog to the park so I'm going to start watching a movie He's been super sweet & not letting me carry anythign more than 5lbs even though the instructions say nothing more than 20lbs for the next two weeks. But that means, he's doing laundry Oh and he's cooking me up some Curry! YUM TEE HEE.
Anyway it was an amazing experience for us both! and we saw the image under a microscope of our embryo - that was like WOW!

My ass hurts - both cheeks - the Progesterone shots are brutal. I feel massive hard, swollen lumps under my skin & it is very painful. I'm running out of space on my ass to stab. Nurse today said this is normal & to massage it, use heat & if it's too bad I can take a break for a few days with suppositories. If I'm pregnant, I'm going to ask to switch to suppositories for the remaining Trimester because I can't deal with this!!!

JLH for me, I only had 5 embryo so he wasn't willing to risk trying to get to 5day blast because they'd be better inside. And this way I have some frosties to use if I need to later xo


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats on being pupo, glad things went well. Now stay positive, relax, and envision that embryo implanting in your uterus ;)!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

PUPO BARB!!!

:dust:

Wish you the best.

Stick embies stick!!!


----------



## MandaC

Oh barb iam so happy to hear everything went wonderful!! And that u have some to freeze:) 

AFM: My cycle is a bust :( The follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that. 
I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.


----------



## qwerty310

barbi congrats and good luck to you these next few days. i tested one week after 5d transfer so def test out trigger! glad procedure went well (except for having to pee the whole extra hour!).

thinking of you and all you ladies lots.


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty when did you get your bfp after IVF?

Manda thanks! And I'm sorry this cycle is a busy. That's so disappointing. I'm happy you have IVF to consider!

And thanks everyone else. PUPO ftw!!!
Xo


----------



## Regalpeas

I did the trigger last night. Scheduled for AM IUI. Only one mature follicle measuring at 20mm. Upset about that but keeping the faith.


----------



## Dannixo

Regalpeas said:


> I did the trigger last night. Scheduled for AM IUI. Only one mature follicle measuring at 20mm. Upset about that but keeping the faith.

20 mm is a perfect size and all it takes is 1! I've triggered with 4-5 at 20mm and never got pregnant. Having more doesn't always make a difference. Don't get your hopes let down. Just bd a lot!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Qwerty when did you get your bfp after IVF?
> 
> Manda thanks! And I'm sorry this cycle is a busy. That's so disappointing. I'm happy you have IVF to consider!
> 
> And thanks everyone else. PUPO ftw!!!
> Xo

1 week after 5d transfer I got BFP. i didn't test earlier than that.


----------



## barbikins

Regalpeas said:


> I did the trigger last night. Scheduled for AM IUI. Only one mature follicle measuring at 20mm. Upset about that but keeping the faith.

It only takes one!!! And that size is perfect.
Fingers crossed for you!!!
Will you wait two weeks or will you test at home?


----------



## Anne24

Barbs Yay you are pupo :) So happy for you. It is wonderful that you have four frosties as well. I start bcp on Jan 30th. Since you too were in long protocol, when do you think I should have my ER? Sometime in Feb end/March beginning? I was explained everything at the clinic but don't remember now.

Manda Sorry that this cycle is a bust but you have ivf to look forward to. When do you start? I start bcp on Jan 30th. We can be cycle buddies.

Regal I did 4iuis, each cycle with more than one egg; the 2nd with 4 perfectly sized eggs, the 4th with 3 and the other two with 2 eggs. None resulted in a BFP. So do not loose hope hun. All it takes is just one. So good luck!


----------



## NurseJaime

Hey ladies! It's been a long time since I've been on here! My DH and I had pretty much stopped TTC while we explored options for his low counts/ motility. I'm happy to say after having him on meds for 4 months his counts are high enough to try an IUI!!! I'm on day 2 of femera. This is my first time on this med. US on Friday to check my eggs! We've been TTC for almost 2 years now! Can't believe we finally have a shot at it! I'm glad to see exciting things happening with some familiar faces on here! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Dannixo

NurseJaime said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a long time since I've been on here! My DH and I had pretty much stopped TTC while we explored options for his low counts/ motility. I'm happy to say after having him on meds for 4 months his counts are high enough to try an IUI!!! I'm on day 2 of femera. This is my first time on this med. US on Friday to check my eggs! We've been TTC for almost 2 years now! Can't believe we finally have a shot at it! I'm glad to see exciting things happening with some familiar faces on here! Good luck to you ladies!

Hey! Welcome back! Glad to see things are looking up for you! Good luck Friday at your ultrasound!


----------



## barbikins

Anne24 said:


> Barbs Yay you are pupo :) So happy for you. It is wonderful that you have four frosties as well. I start bcp on Jan 30th. Since you too were in long protocol, when do you think I should have my ER? Sometime in Feb end/March beginning? I was explained everything at the clinic but don't remember now.
> 
> Manda Sorry that this cycle is a bust but you have ivf to look forward to. When do you start? I start bcp on Jan 30th. We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Regal I did 4iuis, each cycle with more than one egg; the 2nd with 4 perfectly sized eggs, the 4th with 3 and the other two with 2 eggs. None resulted in a BFP. So do not loose hope hun. All it takes is just one. So good luck!


Thank you :)
Well, I started BCP long time ago. I was on it for four weeks. It was a special case because of my surgery & the doc wanted to do a proceedure & wanted me on the pill. Anyway it takes a total of 6 weeks from beginning to pregnancy test. So it should go like this. Two weeks on the pill...then a period. Then you'll be told what day you start your stimming. It'll be determined after bloods & ultrasound but mine was CD6. 12 days later I had my ER & three days later my ET.
I believe your ER would be first week of March.


----------



## barbikins

NurseJaime said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a long time since I've been on here! My DH and I had pretty much stopped TTC while we explored options for his low counts/ motility. I'm happy to say after having him on meds for 4 months his counts are high enough to try an IUI!!! I'm on day 2 of femera. This is my first time on this med. US on Friday to check my eggs! We've been TTC for almost 2 years now! Can't believe we finally have a shot at it! I'm glad to see exciting things happening with some familiar faces on here! Good luck to you ladies!

This is really exciting!
How was it to have a break?
I was off for three months before my IVF & it felt good to detach from TTC.
And now I'm in the TWW...AKA hell. LOL :)


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Barbs Yay you are pupo :) So happy for you. It is wonderful that you have four frosties as well. I start bcp on Jan 30th. Since you too were in long protocol, when do you think I should have my ER? Sometime in Feb end/March beginning? I was explained everything at the clinic but don't remember now.
> 
> Manda Sorry that this cycle is a bust but you have ivf to look forward to. When do you start? I start bcp on Jan 30th. We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Regal I did 4iuis, each cycle with more than one egg; the 2nd with 4 perfectly sized eggs, the 4th with 3 and the other two with 2 eggs. None resulted in a BFP. So do not loose hope hun. All it takes is just one. So good luck!

Hi. We have our consult on February 6 so iam not sure of the time line for me. Iam excited but also very scared.


----------



## barbikins

Don't be scared! Nothing scary with IVF, hun.
What makes you scared?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Don't be scared! Nothing scary with IVF, hun.
> What makes you scared?

The only thing that scares the pants out of me is the cost. It is going to cost us 15-20 thousand dollars and nothing is forsure. Mind u as iam typing this I just realized that is something goes weird and I don't have enough follies I can always turn it into an IUI and it wouldn't be crazy expensive. Just the meds but that is the expensive part for me. 

If u don't mind me asking what was the cost of your meds? That was the part u had to pay for right?


----------



## barbikins

PM me because 15-20K is too high. If that's what you were quoted.
I paid $4200 for the IVF proceedure. But I got a 2K credit from the government because of my tubes. So say, $6200 for the IVF & approximately another $3K for meds just for the IVF cycle. Also, you can do monthly installments with the clinic I am going to. And my clinic is in Toronto with an awesome doctor!
So message me if your'e interested in my referral!

Yes, you do take that risk. It's an expensive 'what if'. And if you can afford it, it's well worth it if it works out. I'm willing to afford a few rounds to see what happens. It's a sacrifice we decided to make.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> PM me because 15-20K is too high. If that's what you were quoted.
> I paid $4200 for the IVF proceedure. But I got a 2K credit from the government because of my tubes. So say, $6200 for the IVF & approximately another $3K for meds just for the IVF cycle. Also, you can do monthly installments with the clinic I am going to. And my clinic is in Toronto with an awesome doctor!
> So message me if your'e interested in my referral!
> 
> Yes, you do take that risk. It's an expensive 'what if'. And if you can afford it, it's well worth it if it works out. I'm willing to afford a few rounds to see what happens. It's a sacrifice we decided to make.

The dr hasn't actually quoted us. Iam just going on what ppl have told me. We are seeing dr. Laskin at life quest in TO. I believe u said u were at the same clinic? Monthly payments would be amazing!!


----------



## barbikins

I am no longer at the clinic. I wasn't with LIfeQuest but in the same building. I'm at CReATe now with Dr. Baratz. We love him!
Anyway get a quote on price. My other RE quoted us around $16K! Outrageous. And my current RE said that was insane AND that RE did their IVF at their office so it shouldn't cost more. HA!


----------



## MandaC

My OB/fertility dr works in partnership with dr. Laskin. He is in Oshawa so dr. Hepburn would monitor me here in Oshawa and I would only need to go to TO for retrieval and transfer. I can't be going into TO every other day. I dunno if that would be the case if I went to your dr but I will ask.


----------



## MandaC

Oh I forgot to mention that because of my pcos my drugs will be more expensive because I need more. Lol I had 1IUI that was 3500$ and another that was 2500$.


----------



## barbikins

OH my really? What drugs do you need to take for your PCOS?


----------



## MandaC

I was taking higher doses of puregon and orgalutron. I took orgalutron for 14 days at 113$ a shot. :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Barbs Yay you are pupo :) So happy for you. It is wonderful that you have four frosties as well. I start bcp on Jan 30th. Since you too were in long protocol, when do you think I should have my ER? Sometime in Feb end/March beginning? I was explained everything at the clinic but don't remember now.
> 
> Manda Sorry that this cycle is a bust but you have ivf to look forward to. When do you start? I start bcp on Jan 30th. We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Regal I did 4iuis, each cycle with more than one egg; the 2nd with 4 perfectly sized eggs, the 4th with 3 and the other two with 2 eggs. None resulted in a BFP. So do not loose hope hun. All it takes is just one. So good luck!

I think we will be cycle buddies, my retrieval will be close to yours I think

I start lupron to suppress follies on Feb 5.and start stims a week after


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...you also should ask what the ivf fee covers...
Example...all scans, lab work, embryology, freezing embryos for how long...etc etc. And what about ICSI? And any other things


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins thanks for that elaborate explanation. How are you feeling?

Breaking Yay we are cycle buddies and hopefully bumpbuddies too :) Good luck.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

Hi anne... oh ya bump buddies for sure :dance:

Are you ttc#1? Did you go straight to ivf or had iui etc?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...you also should ask what the ivf fee covers...
> Example...all scans, lab work, embryology, freezing embryos for how long...etc etc. And what about ICSI? And any other things

Yea I have a list of questions. Thanks:D


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! It's been a long time since I've been on here! My DH and I had pretty much stopped TTC while we explored options for his low counts/ motility. I'm happy to say after having him on meds for 4 months his counts are high enough to try an IUI!!! I'm on day 2 of femera. This is my first time on this med. US on Friday to check my eggs! We've been TTC for almost 2 years now! Can't believe we finally have a shot at it! I'm glad to see exciting things happening with some familiar faces on here! Good luck to you ladies!
> 
> This is really exciting!
> How was it to have a break?
> I was off for three months before my IVF & it felt good to detach from TTC.
> And now I'm in the TWW...AKA hell. LOL :)Click to expand...


It was very nice. We started the process for becoming emergency foster parents and it felt so GOOD to have some level of control over us getting a baby! We're still going to do the foster/adoption thing no matter what happens with the IUI. I told my husband it's us " not putting all our eggs in one basket" so to speak. ;) I'm not looking forwarded to that TWW either! It's the worst part! I'll keep my fx for u!!!! It's so your turn! :)


----------



## barbikins

Fostering is one of the most selfless things you can do for another child!
That's amazing :) xo


----------



## Regalpeas

Dannixo said:


> 20 mm is a perfect size and all it takes is 1! I've triggered with 4-5 at 20mm and never got pregnant. Having more doesn't always make a difference. Don't get your hopes let down. Just bd a lot!

You are right. I guess I just got stuck on the idea that the more eggs. The better the chances. Thanks hun!:flower:



barbikins said:


> It only takes one!!! And that size is perfect.
> Fingers crossed for you!!!
> Will you wait two weeks or will you test at home?

Thanks honey!:hugs: I will wait two weeks if I get that far. My clinic has you test at home. If it is positive or AF never shows then they have you come in for Beta. Last time AF showed before my test date. I tested anyway to make sure it was AF and not early pregnancy spotting.



Anne24 said:


> Regal I did 4iuis, each cycle with more than one egg; the 2nd with 4 perfectly sized eggs, the 4th with 3 and the other two with 2 eggs. None resulted in a BFP. So do not loose hope hun. All it takes is just one. So good luck!

You're right. Thanks for the encouragement.:thumbup: I really need it, because I felt this cycle may be a bust.


----------



## barbikins

why do you feel this cycle may be a bust?!


----------



## Regalpeas

I only had one mature follicle and low sperm motility. Plus I have no symptoms. Last time I had cramping, bloating and gas right away. However, I was reminded that lack of symptoms does not mean bfn nor the presence of symptom equal bfp.


----------



## Dannixo

Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry for your bfn Danni! When is AF due?


----------



## Dannixo

Regalpeas said:


> Sorry for your bfn Danni! When is AF due?

Between today and Friday


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni...sorry for the bfn.

I noticed you're ttc naturally....will you start treatments again?


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Danni...sorry for the bfn.
> 
> I noticed you're ttc naturally....will you start treatments again?

We will do one treatment with our income tax money but other then that we have to wait until DH finds a new job so we have insurance and money. My job does not offer insurance.


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh okay. I see you are like me. My cycle has a range of when it usually comes on as well.

Praying for your miracle soon!


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hi anne... oh ya bump buddies for sure :dance:
> 
> Are you ttc#1? Did you go straight to ivf or had iui etc?

Breaking Yes I am ttc#1 and I've 4 failed IUIs. TTC for 3 years with not a single bfp ever. We are currently unexplained.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hi anne... oh ya bump buddies for sure :dance:
> 
> Are you ttc#1? Did you go straight to ivf or had iui etc?
> 
> Breaking Yes I am ttc#1 and I've 4 failed IUIs. TTC for 3 years with not a single bfp ever. We are currently unexplained.Click to expand...

I am also ttc #1 for 1.5 yrs but we were NTNP before that so it's been longer I feel.

We had 1 bfp right at the start (1.5 yrs ago) but m/c almost right away at 5 wks.

Since then, 3 monitored cycles and 5 iuis with great numbers....but no luck!!!

We are also unexplained..


----------



## MandaC

Morning ladies:)

@Danni....I am sorry to see that bfn for you. I am really glad tho that u r able to try again with your income tax!!!

AFM: I am just trying to pass time until my IVF consult in Feb. I also quit my job the other day so I am trying to find someone to fill my spot and train them before I am done I am going to stay home with the kids and go back to school when they are in their school full time.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. the :witch: arrived today.. Figured as much. On to another natural cycle..


----------



## barbikins

So sorry, Danni!! XO


----------



## Jlh1980

How are you feeling barb?


----------



## barbikins

Hello! I'm feeling good. 
I'm really nervous. The verdict will be in soon. Yikes!
I just hope it took.


----------



## NurseJaime

Awe dani I'm sorry! 

Barb keeping my fx for u! 

AFM: ultrasound on Friday showed a 10.5 and a 17.5 egg. So only the one egg will probably be good to go. Trigger at 0400 on Sunday morning, then IUI Monday at 4pm! This will be our second IUI, but the first one with our fertility specialist. Really wish I had more developed eggs but oh well! It only takes one!


----------



## MandaC

NurseJaime said:


> Awe dani I'm sorry!
> 
> Barb keeping my fx for u!
> 
> AFM: ultrasound on Friday showed a 10.5 and a 17.5 egg. So only the one egg will probably be good to go. Trigger at 0400 on Sunday morning, then IUI Monday at 4pm! This will be our second IUI, but the first one with our fertility specialist. Really wish I had more developed eggs but oh well! It only takes one!

Fingers crossed for u nursejaime:)


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry Danni!


----------



## Regalpeas

Almost there Barb! I test two days after you.


----------



## barbikins

Tomorrow is 11dpo & I have FRER!! 
I'm so nervous.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Tomorrow is 11dpo & I have FRER!!
> I'm so nervous.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Bfn. I have a shadow line on the FRER. That's all. Yesterday's was darker. Guess trigger is gone-ish but no signs of pregnancy.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies - do you mind if I join this thread? My husband and I are trying to conceive our first child together, I should explain that I have two from a previous marriage and have never struggled to get pregnant or with miscarriages. My husband and I have had two early losses, one in September 2012 and One in October 2013. We took some time off after my loss in September for various reasons, new house, career change etc. We got pregnant first try, was really hard when I lost. We decided to try again this past October and sure enough, pregnant first try. Lost again almost immediately. I requested a referral to a fertility clinic to have testing, I thought maybe my c-sections had something to do with it. We tried in November and December but BFN, timing wasn't optimal for trying because my husband is a firefighter and I am a show manager, we just couldn't make it work as he was working and I was travelling. We tried this month but again, my husband was working and we lost two days this month too. We had our test results come back and everything is great, I am more than healthy and my husband has a higher than average sperm analysis. I had a sonohystogram to show my uterus and everything is normal, I was concerned with too much scar tissue from my c-sections but nope. I had hoped having this would help and we would really be able to try this month but we missed two important days and it was ugly at our house lol. My husband has no children and is so wonderful to me and mine, it hurts to think that maybe I can't give this to him. Even though the tests came back normal, I am still just not convinced. 

So sorry for the long rant, I am 4 days away from getting my period and I am emotional and just needed to get this out. The doctor did say we could try IUI as an option for us, because of our timing not being optimal. She said women who's husband travel a lot have it for that reason. I have to have the MMR vaccine done if I am not PG this month because I am not immune to Rubella and you have to wait 30 days to try again afterwards. I am seriously considering IUI for March, I am just scared to go this route but it's so stressful month after month when we can't try at the exact times we should be. They recommended an unstimulated cycle first. I really need some insight, they said we had a good chance of getting pg on our own but also gave us this option. I don't think we have anything to lose by trying it. Can anyone tell me what is involved? Even though it is unmedicated, will there be any sort of shots? When I went in for the results, I never asked because we needed to discuss it. I really appreciate anyone listening to my long PMS rant and for all of you struggling through this emotional process.


----------



## Jlh1980

Nataliek, welcome these ladies are wonderful and will offer you a ton of support. I'm so sorry for your losses, have they done genetic testing on you and your husband? There is only one injection for iui if you are doing an unmedicated cycle which is your trigger injection that will tell your body release your egg, the timing is different w every dr but they do it before or right after iui. I'm curious as to why you want to do an iui because it doesn't sound like getting pregnant is your problem, it's maintaining it. Iui is most helpful for couples who have a male fertility issue, so it helps to wash the sperm and take only the string ones and then place them exactly where they need to be. It sounds like if you did timed intercourse with them monitoring your follicles and hormones that it would b just as effective and they could tell you exactly when to have intercourse? However the procedure itself is easy and takes 2 min, they just insert sperm in the uterus w a catheter.


----------



## Nataliek

We did have the Karyotype testing done, it takes 6-8 months to come back with the results so we have another 4 1/2 to wait as we just had it done in December. They recommended the procedure as the timing for us sex wise hasn't been great and my husband feels really pressured, so much that he wants it so badly when we go to try, he can't. This was our problem this month. I had the Sonohystogram and we had all these plans to try really hard this month, we were able to try starting cycle day 10,11 missed 12 because he was working and tried on the 13th but it didn't happen. He was so exhausted from being up for 24 hours it was physically impossible. Cycle day 14 we did but I had little CM in the evening so doubtful we caught it. She suggested IUI to maybe help us with the timing of things, she said we are good candidates for a success because we are healthy. The genetic testing does concern me a lot, even though they told us it was rare. I just don't know what to do?


----------



## Jlh1980

I had the same issue with my husband, after trying for a year with no luck we started to have trouble making it happen when we needed to, so for us iui was a welcomed break! It sounds like iui would most likely work for you since you have had so much success in the past and potentially some of your miscarriages could have been Bc of low progesterone which they would monitor at a clinic and give you if you needed since it has to be at a certain level to maintain the pregnancy. I wouldn't worry too much about the miscarriages, I know they are devastating but I know so many people that have had a ton and go on to have several more children, and for you you know that's possible. If you didn't want to spend money on the iui they can still do cycle monitoring and tell you exactly when you need to have sex but it usually comes out to 3 x during 1 week. They will check hormones and monitor your follicles which will give them an idea as to exactly when you will ovulate. I tried that first then went to iui. If cost is not an issue and you can't commit to bd 3x in one week the iui is a good alternative and is pretty simple! Hope that helps and good luck !!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Natalie! 

Just wanted to share my experience...bc i ovulate on my own with no issues 

I did do IUI with no trigger injection. So, they monitor my ovulation and bloodwork and when my blood work started to spoke they had me come in for my IUI.

So it's possible if you are doing a med-free cycle and no trigger then you have no injections to take.

You could also do clomid /femera IUI which is a pill no injection. 

So lots of options!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Jlh1980, thanks so much for the response and info. I appreciate it. I really think we need to try this, take the pressure of the BDing a bit. My husband is all for it too, anything that will help the process along. We have coverage with our health plan in Ontario for IUI, its just the cost of the sperm washing we have to pay for. Which really, if it works, it is totally worth it! I am not overly concerned about the losses, they were both difficult but they happened for a reason. I just hang onto hope I will be able to carry a healthy baby soon enough. I am really trying to stay optimistic. I am so negative that it isn't going to work and thats an attitude I need to change. I sometimes wonder if it's my fault for wanting it so bad I stress so much that it wont happen. 

@Breaking Dawn, thanks so much as well! Have you done an unmedicated cycle? My concern with medication is multiples, I have two kids and we definitely are only wanting one. I have read with medications it increases your risk for higher order multiples and with my history of getting pregnant, it would be my luck to conceive triplets lol. Have you done an unmedicated cycle before?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie..my least medicated cycle was one pill of clomid and i only ovulated one egg. It was just more mature...thats all 

Either way no meds or low dose med might be the route you might want to look into


----------



## Nataliek

Breaking Dawn said:


> Natalie..my least medicated cycle was one pill of clomid and i only ovulated one egg. It was just more mature...thats all
> 
> Either way no meds or low dose med might be the route you might want to look into

Thanks, Breaking Dawn :)


----------



## NurseJaime

Did our IUI yesterday! Ummm OW! My last one ( with a reg OB not a fertility spec.) did not hurt like that! She said that means she's in the right spot? Anyways. We had 60 million with 70% motility!!! I'm trying not to get too excited. I most definitely have a tipped uterus. Anyone else have this? Can it effect implantation? And how long do u ladies wait to start testing out the trigger? Or should I just wait till they tell me to test?


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins How have you been doing hun?

Breaking Where are you in your cycle now? I don't remember are you doing the long protocol?


----------



## Dannixo

NurseJaime said:


> Did our IUI yesterday! Ummm OW! My last one ( with a reg OB not a fertility spec.) did not hurt like that! She said that means she's in the right spot? Anyways. We had 60 million with 70% motility!!! I'm trying not to get too excited. I most definitely have a tipped uterus. Anyone else have this? Can it effect implantation? And how long do u ladies wait to start testing out the trigger? Or should I just wait till they tell me to test?

I started testing the day after trigger to see the difference in the lines. My trigger was generally out between 8-9 dpo.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins How have you been doing hun?
> 
> Breaking Where are you in your cycle now? I don't remember are you doing the long protocol?

I'm on a natural cycle right now, next week prior to AF I am going in to pick up lupron. Then one AF gets here I go in for baseline and start gonal F.

I think it's short cycle bc no bfp and stim for 10-14 days..from cd3 until CD13ish. 

How are you doing? Have you started yet?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Anne, I'm OK. How are you?!
Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".


----------



## barbikins

NurseJaime said:


> Did our IUI yesterday! Ummm OW! My last one ( with a reg OB not a fertility spec.) did not hurt like that! She said that means she's in the right spot? Anyways. We had 60 million with 70% motility!!! I'm trying not to get too excited. I most definitely have a tipped uterus. Anyone else have this? Can it effect implantation? And how long do u ladies wait to start testing out the trigger? Or should I just wait till they tell me to test?

Really it hurt? I'm sorry. I never felt anything w/mine. Your cervix could have been closed if it hurt :(
I don't know about her comment. Maybe it was to save face.
Wow awesome spermies!!!!
I usually start testing around 7dpo to test out the trigger. Every woman's so different but on average 1 day for every 1000 of trigger shot you got. Most of the time it's 10,000 so around 10 days but it seems to be less for most woman.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hey Anne, I'm OK. How are you?!
> Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".

So sorry barbikins. thinking of you.


----------



## barbikins

Qwerty you're really going along there!

How many days post transfer did you get a bfp?


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> NurseJaime said:
> 
> 
> Did our IUI yesterday! Ummm OW! My last one ( with a reg OB not a fertility spec.) did not hurt like that! She said that means she's in the right spot? Anyways. We had 60 million with 70% motility!!! I'm trying not to get too excited. I most definitely have a tipped uterus. Anyone else have this? Can it effect implantation? And how long do u ladies wait to start testing out the trigger? Or should I just wait till they tell me to test?
> 
> Really it hurt? I'm sorry. I never felt anything w/mine. Your cervix could have been closed if it hurt :(
> I don't know about her comment. Maybe it was to save face.
> Wow awesome spermies!!!!
> I usually start testing around 7dpo to test out the trigger. Every woman's so different but on average 1 day for every 1000 of trigger shot you got. Most of the time it's 10,000 so around 10 days but it seems to be less for most woman.
> Good luck!!!!Click to expand...

I was shocked by how much it hurt. It felt like the HSG test. Shouldn't my cervix be open if I'm ovulating? She said I had a lot of egg white cervical fluid... I don't know. I know during the HSG the radiologist said my uterus was lying off to the right. And she said there was blood when she pulled out the catheter. Maybe the tipped uterus makes it painful? I donno. The trigger was 10,000 iu. Thank you for the tip! I'm sorry about your news. Does that mean there's no hope for this cycle for u?


----------



## Anne24

Breaking I've started my bcp from today. Then once I get my af, I start stims from cd 2/3. I'm so nervous.

Barbikins I'm so sorry for you hun. Really feeling bad. Hugs


----------



## MandaC

I am really sorry Barb.....xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking I've started my bcp from today. Then once I get my af, I start stims from cd 2/3. I'm so nervous.
> 
> Barbikins I'm so sorry for you hun. Really feeling bad. Hugs

When will you be getting AF?

I wonder if we will start stims at the same time.

I'm expecting to start stims in 2 wks.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning everyone! 

I'm so glad it's Friday! 

Barb...how are you doing? 

Manda..hi hun:)

How is everyone else?

I'm pretty sure I ovulated a couple days ago...DH and I did end up BDing....for fun....its one last time before we start ivf.

I'm spsd to start lupron before my period starts....bc we did ttc...should I ask them for a blood test?? or should I just poas. Very unlikely that we would get a bfp....bit what would you girls do?
L


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls,
I'm doing good! You know I'm bummed out & all but I can't change the outcome & I need to think about going forward. It's difficult.
I don't know how long it takes to get AF. I've heard two days after stopping med's, I've heard longer. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Anne24

Breaking I would say poas, just in case, you never know. I've a blood work on 2/15 to check my e2 and lh levels. If the results are okay I start stims. I stay in India. So the procedures are a bit different here.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm so glad it's Friday!
> 
> Barb...how are you doing?
> 
> Manda..hi hun:)
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated a couple days ago...DH and I did end up BDing....for fun....its one last time before we start ivf.
> 
> I'm spsd to start lupron before my period starts....bc we did ttc...should I ask them for a blood test?? or should I just poas. Very unlikely that we would get a bfp....bit what would you girls do?
> L

Hi breaking dawn,
We were in the same situation. Nurse told us to use birth control but after years of no luck on our own we didn't bother. Because I started lupron on CD 20 it was too early to POAS but I did a few days later so in case I was pregnant it would still be early. For what it's worth RE said it's not really a big deal if you are pregnant on lupron as long as you stop as soon as you find out.


----------



## barbikins

Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why. 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Regalpeas

So sorry Barb! :hugs: You're handling this with such grace. I hope FET is it for you!!!


AFm, today AF is due, but has not arrived yet. I tested. BFN. :( Feeling kind of down. Will skip a month for IUI. Also, considering an IVF consult.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!

I'm sorry dear! I really hope the next one is it for you! Prayers sent!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking I would say poas, just in case, you never know. I've a blood work on 2/15 to check my e2 and lh levels. If the results are okay I start stims. I stay in India. So the procedures are a bit different here.

Ya maybe I will start poas the day before I'm spsd to start lupron. then ask for bloods on 12dpo just to make sure. 

Where in india?...I'm Indian (but born and raised in canada). :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm so glad it's Friday!
> 
> Barb...how are you doing?
> 
> Manda..hi hun:)
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated a couple days ago...DH and I did end up BDing....for fun....its one last time before we start ivf.
> 
> I'm spsd to start lupron before my period starts....bc we did ttc...should I ask them for a blood test?? or should I just poas. Very unlikely that we would get a bfp....bit what would you girls do?
> L
> 
> Hi breaking dawn,
> We were in the same situation. Nurse told us to use birth control but after years of no luck on our own we didn't bother. Because I started lupron on CD 20 it was too early to POAS but I did a few days later so in case I was pregnant it would still be early. For what it's worth RE said it's not really a big deal if you are pregnant on lupron as long as you stop as soon as you find out.Click to expand...

Thanks qwerty..yes I think I will poas to be safe altho it will be too early the day I start.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!

LOL @ no mysterious blood condition!

And when I get AF, I think just maybe I'm one of those women that get AF even tho they are pregnant :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone:)

Iam sorry to hear barb. Hoping for next month. 

Hi breaking:) I would poas and most definitely get bloods to confirm. 

I don't have much to report until Thursday!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

It's Monday...again! ugh.

Manda...looking fwd to hearing about your update on thursday!!!

AFM...have to see the nurse on wed to pick up lupron which I will start pre-af.


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking I would say poas, just in case, you never know. I've a blood work on 2/15 to check my e2 and lh levels. If the results are okay I start stims. I stay in India. So the procedures are a bit different here.
> 
> Ya maybe I will start poas the day before I'm spsd to start lupron. then ask for bloods on 12dpo just to make sure.
> 
> Where in india?...I'm Indian (but born and raised in canada). :)Click to expand...

Hey Breaking Thats interesting. I'm from Calcutta. So are you doing the antagonist protocol ? SInce you are not down regulating you will directly start stims?


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins I am so sorry hun. 

Manda Any update?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking I would say poas, just in case, you never know. I've a blood work on 2/15 to check my e2 and lh levels. If the results are okay I start stims. I stay in India. So the procedures are a bit different here.
> 
> Ya maybe I will start poas the day before I'm spsd to start lupron. then ask for bloods on 12dpo just to make sure.
> 
> Where in india?...I'm Indian (but born and raised in canada). :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Breaking Thats interesting. I'm from Calcutta. So are you doing the antagonist protocol ? SInce you are not down regulating you will directly start stims?Click to expand...

I'm not to familiar with ivf terminology...so not sure if Lupron is considered down regging. 

My nurse said it suppresses the ovaries. ....and then I start stims after AF.


----------



## Anne24

So I guess you are down regulating. I guess you and me are doing the same protocol. I did a shot of lupride depot to put me in a semi-menopause state(suppression of ovaries) I also start stims after af. When do you start lupron? Good luck.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> So I guess you are down regulating. I guess you and me are doing the same protocol. I did a shot of lupride depot to put me in a semi-menopause state(suppression of ovaries) I also start stims after af. When do you start lupron? Good luck.

I have an appt wed morning to pick up lupron and will get more instructions then. But i do know I start stims after AF.

How is the lupride treating you?


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, this is exciting! Another step towards a bfp!!! FX


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Breaking, this is exciting! Another step towards a bfp!!! FX

Yaaaa!

Finallyyy...its time to start thus journey!

And I'm so excited for your FET!!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I just with AF would show the heck up! Still nothing :(


----------



## GirlygirlRace

Hi ladies! This will be our first IUI cycle. We have been trying to conceive for over 2.5 years. I just had the IUI this morning, so now begin our long tww, lol. My right tube is blocked and husband has low motility. By the grace of God, his :spermy: that we used today, after wash was 26.9 million and 83% motility!!! Never has it been that high!
So finger crossed this will be our lucky try! Below is the medications I took.

CD 2-6 100mg clomid
CD 7 & 9 75IU Bravelle
Ultrasound CD10: follicles weren't responding to meds and uterine lining only 3mm, pretty upset.
CD10 150IU Bravelle and then 2mg Estrace 3x day vaginally to help with the uterine lining.
CD11 75IU Bravelle
CD12 75IU Bravelle
CD13 Ultrasound: Right ovary, nothing. Left, one beautiful 17mm dominant follicle and uterine lining was textbook perfect!!!
Took trigger shot at 11:30 that night


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girly!!!
Fingers crossed your IUI is successful!!!!
Those are great numbers.


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Good luck for your FET, whenever you start it. I hope this is it for you hun. 

Breaking Even I was not familiar with ivf terminology, I learnt it from the forums here:haha: So far lupride is treating me well. I'm due for af on Feb 10th, then blood works on Feb 15th and if all goes well, I start stimulation. When are you due for af?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...i am due for AF on Feb 12th but it could come as early as 10th! So we are going to be very close in this cycle!! 

Barb..how's it going hun...did that witch arrive yet?! 

AFM...going to see nurse tmrw to pick up lupron.


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins I am so sorry hun.
> 
> Manda Any update?

Hi:)

Nothing really new for me. I have my consult on Thursday iam very excited. We will have to wait until march to start anything as I have to have a colonoscopy at the end of feb now.....yuck!! Lol 
Because I didn't O this month my AF will take forever to get here so I will just let it come naturally cause we r in no rush this month. After my test at the end of the month I will start depending on what my RE says.


----------



## qwerty310

MandaC said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins I am so sorry hun.
> 
> Manda Any update?
> 
> Hi:)
> 
> Nothing really new for me. I have my consult on Thursday iam very excited. We will have to wait until march to start anything as I have to have a colonoscopy at the end of feb now.....yuck!! Lol
> Because I didn't O this month my AF will take forever to get here so I will just let it come naturally cause we r in no rush this month. After my test at the end of the month I will start depending on what my RE says.Click to expand...

Manda good luck at your consult! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## NurseJaime

Hey ladies! 
So I started testing out my trigger yesterday on 7 DPIUI . The cheapy pregnancy test was negative. But my cheapy ovulation test was a faint positive. I did both at the same time because I heard an ovulation test can be used as a pregnancy test and wanted to see for myself! Could the ovulation test be more sensitive than the pregnancy test? I was so confused!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good luck Barbi!! Valentine's Day may bring you some luck this year!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hah, vday :) Well, my period isn't here yet but I'm spotting today so likelihood is high for tomorrow & go in for 'baseline' ultrasound/bloods on Friday for Cycle Monitoring.
I figure Egg Transfer is more likely in the third week of this month.

Manda, sorry o hear you didn't O...hope everything goes well for March!

@ Nurse, don't rely on your OPK for any indication of pregnancy! Just keep to your pregnancy test.

Oh my gosh, Amco - 30 weeks?! Crazy! 
I just remember when you first fell pregnant! How are you doing?


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> Hah, vday :) Well, my period isn't here yet but I'm spotting today so likelihood is high for tomorrow & go in for 'baseline' ultrasound/bloods on Friday for Cycle Monitoring.
> I figure Egg Transfer is more likely in the third week of this month.
> 
> Manda, sorry o hear you didn't O...hope everything goes well for March!
> 
> @ Nurse, don't rely on your OPK for any indication of pregnancy! Just keep to your pregnancy test.
> 
> Oh my gosh, Amco - 30 weeks?! Crazy!
> I just remember when you first fell pregnant! How are you doing?

I didn't think it meant pregnancy. ;) I just thought it might be picking up my trigger when the cheap pregnancy test wasn't. Think I'll try an EPT tomorrow just to make sure the trigger is totally out of my system! Feb 10th cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Here we go with IVF. 

Update for today. 

Saw the nurse this morning to pick up lupron. I'm supposed to start this morning. 

However, I told her that we did BD this cycle so she said to be safe have hgc blood test today and if negative I can start tomorrow. 

Just got a call that bloodwork is negative...which I was expecting...its only 7dpo.

Anyhow I start lupron tomorrow.

I do not think I'm pregnant...i have no new symptoms that would lead me to believe that I am.

But does anyone think i should poas each day until AF comes to ensure hcg continues to stay negative?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hah, vday :) Well, my period isn't here yet but I'm spotting today so likelihood is high for tomorrow & go in for 'baseline' ultrasound/bloods on Friday for Cycle Monitoring.
> I figure Egg Transfer is more likely in the third week of this month.
> 
> Manda, sorry o hear you didn't O...hope everything goes well for March!
> 
> @ Nurse, don't rely on your OPK for any indication of pregnancy! Just keep to your pregnancy test.
> 
> Oh my gosh, Amco - 30 weeks?! Crazy!
> I just remember when you first fell pregnant! How are you doing?

Did that darn witch show up yet?!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww Barbi keep us updated!! KMFX for you!!!! I know, it's crazy, when you get pregnant definitely enjoy every minute of it because it goes fast! I have like 9 1/2 weeks left, definitely ready haha!! Can't wait to see your BFP!!!


----------



## NurseJaime

So used a good pregnancy test today at 9dpiui. Got a faint positive. So I guess I still have trigger in my system! I really didn't want to waste expensive pregnancy tests on testing out my trigger shot. But I guess this means I should? It's way too early to be a real positive right? I'm trying not to let myself think that way! 

@dawn I would think you should be fine without testing. But if it makes you more comfortable to test then why not? Peace of mind is always a positive! :) fx for ur IVF!


----------



## GirlygirlRace

barbikins said:


> Hi Girly!!!
> Fingers crossed your IUI is successful!!!!
> Those are great numbers.

Thanks!!



Nurse Jamie, I have a friend that tested at 9dpo and got faint positive. Granted she didn't take a trigger shot, but she still did got a faint positive that early that lead to a BFP! I understand about not trying to get too excited, false positives & negatives are so disappointing, but I have my FX for ya!


----------



## NurseJaime

GirlygirlRace said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girly!!!
> Fingers crossed your IUI is successful!!!!
> Those are great numbers.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse Jamie, I have a friend that tested at 9dpo and got faint positive. Granted she didn't take a trigger shot, but she still did got a faint positive that early that lead to a BFP! I understand about not trying to get too excited, false positives & negatives are so disappointing, but I have my FX for ya!Click to expand...

Really? That seems crazy early but that's awesome! I called my fertility nurse and she said the trigger can last 13 days so not to test again till Monday. Ya right! Lol I'll be testing everyday now to see if my faint positive goes away or gets darker! That's good to know that it can happen this soon though! Thanks! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!!

Nurse jamie hope that trigger turns into a bfp!!

AFM...started lupron today.... shot #1!!!


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins Did af arrive?

Breaking How have you been doing?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...I'm good started lupron injection today! Also had a hcg blood test and it was negative.

what does of Lupron are you taking? Mine is 0.1 

Barbi...hope you're ok!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anne...I'm good started lupron injection today! Also had a hcg blood test and it was negative.
> 
> what does of Lupron are you taking? Mine is 0.1
> 
> Barbi...hope you're ok!

So excited about starting your injections!!! Iam sitting waiting to see the dr for our consult.


----------



## barbikins

Sorry girls, I've been so busy & so shattered.
AF did come, I'm CD3 today!

Thanks for the replies! I came back from my CD3 & meeting with our RE.
He didn't have an explanation why my IVF failed except for the matter of the numbers. 50/50%. Anyhow, we can defrost one embryo at a time & hope they only have to defrost ONE!
I will go back on the 14th for ultrasound & transfer on the 17th :) FAMILY DAY!
It's Family Day here in Ontario, Canada on the 17th.
I'm really excited!

So I am taking, Estrogen twice a day until the 14th. And Baby Asprin.
Then I'll start Progesterone on the 14th, onward.

@nurse, 9dpiui can be trigger. I've had trigger to 10, 12 & even 13!
I would start testing every morning (with fmu) & if it gets darker, its youre bfp. only way to know unless you wait for Beta! :)

Breaking, this is very exciting. I messaged you w/a few Q's.
xo


----------



## NurseJaime

@barb I'm praying for ur embryos and that ur on the winning side of the 50/50 this time lady!!! 
@dawn yay for starting ur injections! 

AFM I got another faint positive today. 10 dpiui / 11 since trigger. So I'm a total head case right now! Yesterday's has obviously been drying for a day. Today's has been drying for 4 hours. Right now it is visibly darker than yesterday's.... But that could be cause today's hasn't dried completely right? Or maybe my urine is more concentrated today? Ahhhhhh! I wish I could be sure! :wacko: it's only 10 AM here. I can't hardly stand to test in the morning!


----------



## barbikins

@nurse, that sounds promising! But you'll have to wait for tomorrow to know for sure. OR test tonight! Some times there's a difference in 12 hours.
Are you testing FMU? You have to be consistent to test out a trigger & see if its getting darker.


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> @nurse, that sounds promising! But you'll have to wait for tomorrow to know for sure. OR test tonight! Some times there's a difference in 12 hours.
> Are you testing FMU? You have to be consistent to test out a trigger & see if its getting darker.

Ohhh first morning urine. Yes everytime.


----------



## NurseJaime




----------



## barbikins

these two tests are BOTH fmu?
10 is _clearly_ darker than day 9.
I am so excited to see tomorrow's!


----------



## NurseJaime

barbikins said:


> these two tests are BOTH fmu?
> 10 is _clearly_ darker than day 9.
> I am so excited to see tomorrow's!

Yes both FMU. The picture doesn't quite do them justice. But 10 is definitely darker. But I'm dying to test again tomorrow. I'm in serious denial! Thanks barb for the support! :)


----------



## MandaC

Hi guys...

My consult wasn't too good:( the doctor is concerned about my ovarian reserve. He thinks it maybe to low to continue with IVF. :( I did an AMH blood test today and have some more things to do and we r re consulting in 3 months time to go over all the tests. So Iam starting to prepare myself that I just might be done having kids. I just dunno I feel lost.


----------



## GirlygirlRace

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anne...I'm good started lupron injection today! Also had a hcg blood test and it was negative.
> 
> what does of Lupron are you taking? Mine is 0.1
> 
> Barbi...hope you're ok!


How exciting!!!




barbikins said:


> Sorry girls, I've been so busy & so shattered.
> AF did come, I'm CD3 today!
> 
> Thanks for the replies! I came back from my CD3 & meeting with our RE.
> He didn't have an explanation why my IVF failed except for the matter of the numbers. 50/50%. Anyhow, we can defrost one embryo at a time & hope they only have to defrost ONE!
> I will go back on the 14th for ultrasound & transfer on the 17th :) FAMILY DAY!
> It's Family Day here in Ontario, Canada on the 17th.
> I'm really excited!
> 
> So I am taking, Estrogen twice a day until the 14th. And Baby Asprin.
> Then I'll start Progesterone on the 14th, onward.
> 
> @nurse, 9dpiui can be trigger. I've had trigger to 10, 12 & even 13!
> I would start testing every morning (with fmu) & if it gets darker, its youre bfp. only way to know unless you wait for Beta! :)
> 
> Breaking, this is very exciting. I messaged you w/a few Q's.
> xo

I'm so sorry to hear this, :hugs: Family Day sounds like a good time, help
to keep your spirits up. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts that this next
cycle will be the one! :flower:


----------



## NurseJaime

MandaC said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> My consult wasn't too good:( the doctor is concerned about my ovarian reserve. He thinks it maybe to low to continue with IVF. :( I did an AMH blood test today and have some more things to do and we r re consulting in 3 months time to go over all the tests. So Iam starting to prepare myself that I just might be done having kids. I just dunno I feel lost.

:hugs: awe manda I'm so sorry! How do they know what your ovarian reserve is? You're so young!


----------



## Jlh1980

Nursejaime I think you got your bfp, I got mine on 10dpo it's not too early!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jamie...i def see a darker line on 10dpo. so excited for you to test tomorrow!!

Manda...how did the doc know about your reserve without the amh bloodtest....many women with low amh still go one to have successful ivfs bc it only takes one egg...you're not out yet. :)

Hi Girly....where r u in your cycle?


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Yay for fet on Family Day.

Breaking I did just one shot of lupride depot of 3.75mg. Thats it for suppression of ovaries. How many days do you take lupron?

Manda Have you done amh test? Without a test how can a doctor come to a conclusion about one's egg reserve? Also, even if one's amh isn't that great, one has gone on to have successful pregnancies. I really hope you get answers soon.

Jaime The second test looks darker. Can't wait for you to test tomorrow morning.


----------



## NurseJaime

Today's test (11dpiui) looks identical to yesterday's! Not darker ...not lighter. I guess at least it didn't disappear? Going to go bonkers by the time Monday and blood work get here! :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...i an to take it for 7 days...or AF arrival...whatever comes first. 

Jamie...excited to see you keep testing...hoping it's darker tmrw. at least it's not lighter today!!


----------



## barbikins

it takes 48hours to double. hang in there, love! it should be out of your system now if it was the trigger xo


----------



## MandaC

NurseJaime said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> My consult wasn't too good:( the doctor is concerned about my ovarian reserve. He thinks it maybe to low to continue with IVF. :( I did an AMH blood test today and have some more things to do and we r re consulting in 3 months time to go over all the tests. So Iam starting to prepare myself that I just might be done having kids. I just dunno I feel lost.
> 
> :hugs: awe manda I'm so sorry! How do they know what your ovarian reserve is? You're so young!Click to expand...

Hi:) he is concerned with my reserve because of some other hormone levels of mine. I did an AMH blood test yesterday and I have to do some other tests and we will have a better picture of everything when I go back in May. I have to lose some weight to he said. Lol perfect!! 
My nurse that has always monitored me said my ovaries looked good each month and the amount of follicles she saw each time was really good but something is going on and he wants to find it out before we spend thousands doing IVF.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies, I have a question! Well we signed all the forms for IUI next month, just deciding on whether or not we will use injectables. There are apparently some not so nice side effects with Clomid so I would prefer not to take that. Injectables have a higher risk of multiples but they told me they monitor you so if you make too many eggs, they can cancel your cycle. I am so excited yet do not want to get my hopes up, trying to keep an open mind as to needing more than one cycle.

Has anyone ever had Gonal F injections and HGC Trigger? I am one of those people that doesn't like to take advil, this is a huge worry for me. Are there any side effects?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Natalie,

I've done clomid, femera and injectable IUis...here's a few things to consider...

-first off, I know how you feel about taking meds and side effects, but it to be honest when we start down this path of fertility treatments I found it is all or nothing...take the meds, deal with the side effects go through invasive procedures for one goal. 

- yes clomid can have side effects like headaches and thin your lining. I only had thin lining and it happened during my 3rd round of clomid.

- femera/letrozole does the exact same as clomid but no/less side effects 

- yes injectables are great but then you are taking an injection instead of a pill.

- injectables have their own side effects, sore injection site, sore ovaries due to stronger meds, bloated

- injectables and hcg trigger will be more expensive...(not sure if cost matters to u)

- injections and hcg trigger are good intro into ivf meds (but this is your first iui)

- i did clomid with timed BD x3 , femera on IUI x2 and then Gonal F IUI x2 and finally GonalF and hcg trigger IUI x1.

- it sounds like you've not ever taken any meds for follie growth...so you don't know how you will grow follies on pill vs injection, so this first round is a "trial run" again it would be awful to spend the money on injectables just to cancel IUI bc too many follies 
- again if you are not paying out of pocket then nothing to worry about...but it is a huge disappointment to take meds and have a cycle cancelled (for any reason)

- if you take the injections bc they are stronger you will be required to take progesterone vaginal suppositories after the IUI to counterbalance the effect of gonal F. 

Lastly...I hope this helped clarify a few things and also give you something to help figure out what is next for you.


----------



## Dannixo

Nataliek said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a question! Well we signed all the forms for IUI next month, just deciding on whether or not we will use injectables. There are apparently some not so nice side effects with Clomid so I would prefer not to take that. Injectables have a higher risk of multiples but they told me they monitor you so if you make too many eggs, they can cancel your cycle. I am so excited yet do not want to get my hopes up, trying to keep an open mind as to needing more than one cycle.
> 
> Has anyone ever had Gonal F injections and HGC Trigger? I am one of those people that doesn't like to take advil, this is a huge worry for me. Are there any side effects?

I did two rounds of menopur injections and produced 4 20 mm eggs each find with a perfect 11mm lining and it didn't work. So don't get your hopes up too high. On the plus side it worked first time for countrygrl. Everyone's different. We didn't do iui with it though as DH has perfect sperm count. Good luck!


----------



## GirlygirlRace

tww is such a killer!!! :wacko:


----------



## GirlygirlRace

Heartbreak: I am 4dpiui, feels like forever, lol!!

Nataliek: The only side effects I noticed were with the Clomid, It made me pretty moody, poor hubby, lol. Other than that, it took me about 30 minutes to get the courage to poke myself with a needle, since my husband wasn't able to do it. It didn't hurt AT ALL it was just the concept that I was going to stick a sharp object into myself, lol. 
I felt the same as Heartbreak when it came to the meds, I wanted to go all in armed with anything that would increase my chances and give me the best overall odds. I'm just so tired of the negative HPT and didn't want to try and shortcut anything. They certainly do monitor you, I ended up having to double my dose of injections as I wasn't responding to the medication, and still only ended up with one follicle. I was pretty bummed, but realize that one is all it takes. My husbands number were great for the first time ever, so I'm hoping that one of those little guys made it! :)


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks ladies, I sometimes feel so foolish for even worrying about this. My husband and I have only been trying since October and it's not been actively every month. We got PG first try in 2012 and same with last October, we conceive but then lose instantly. To increase our chances of a more mature egg and better sperm, we are trying this route. I'm so on the fence about meds but don't want to wait because I am impatient and trying to conceive the good old fashioned way is really not working for us. I am almost tempted to do a natural cycle first and see how it goes.


----------



## NurseJaime

:happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

NurseJaime said:


> View attachment 730907
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Yay! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## NurseJaime

My husbands in shock! Blood work Monday to confirm! I'll still be testing until then to make sure it doesn't disappear! You ladies are such great support!! 1 month shy of 2 years TTC. 5 rounds of clomid, last with an IUI. Taking a 4 month break then 1 round femera + IUI = :bfp:


----------



## GirlygirlRace

YAAAAAY!!!! Congrats on your BFP, so excited for you!


----------



## GirlygirlRace

Nataliek said:


> Thanks ladies, I sometimes feel so foolish for even worrying about this. My husband and I have only been trying since October and it's not been actively every month. We got PG first try in 2012 and same with last October, we conceive but then lose instantly. To increase our chances of a more mature egg and better sperm, we are trying this route. I'm so on the fence about meds but don't want to wait because I am impatient and trying to conceive the good old fashioned way is really not working for us. I am almost tempted to do a natural cycle first and see how it goes.


I think you should do whatever you feel is best for you. Everyone is different and their approach is really based off what their particular struggles are. My husband and I have tried for over 2.5 years, and have yet to ever see a BFP. I wish we would've gone through IUI sooner, because after a couple tests at this clinic, we learned that along with my husbands low motility, I have a blocked right tube and I'm not ovulating regularly on my own. So, I felt a more aggressive approach was the best plan for us. No matter what you do, I hope you get a sticky bean soon!!!!! :) :flower:


----------



## barbikins

NurseJaime said:


> View attachment 730907
> 
> 
> :happydance:

This is exciting! Wishing you the best. Xo


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @girlygirl. I have a couple of weeks to think about it, I just need to force myself to stay off google and start researching side effects on my own lol.


----------



## katiecakes

Hi girls- can I join? DH and I have been ttc for a year and a half now. After a year, we started seeing a re and all tests are normal, including sa, hsg, bloodwork, etc. Last month we did clomid and ovidrel and got :bfn:. This month we did clomid,
Ovidrel, and iui. I am currently on 10dpo/10dpiui. Yesterday's tests looked promising but kept my guard up because of ovidrel. Today's test was basically nothing. I'm feeling gutted now but want to keep the faith !


----------



## bash73

Hi Ladies, I hope it's okay to join. I'm hopefully starting cycle #5 for IUI this Friday...had lots of leftover cysts after last months disaster cycle. Has anyone been on follistim and menopur together? This will be a new protocol for me.


----------



## Dannixo

bash73 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope it's okay to join. I'm hopefully starting cycle #5 for IUI this Friday...had lots of leftover cysts after last months disaster cycle. Has anyone been on follistim and menopur together? This will be a new protocol for me.

Hi welcome. I did two rounds of menopur alone but it didn't work. I did it with a combo of femara. No experience with follistim sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nataliek said:


> Thanks ladies, I sometimes feel so foolish for even worrying about this. My husband and I have only been trying since October and it's not been actively every month. We got PG first try in 2012 and same with last October, we conceive but then lose instantly. To increase our chances of a more mature egg and better sperm, we are trying this route. I'm so on the fence about meds but don't want to wait because I am impatient and trying to conceive the good old fashioned way is really not working for us. I am almost tempted to do a natural cycle first and see how it goes.

Your story sounds similar to mine.

Had one m/c in 2012. Very early loss....tried IUI and meds to help mature eggs. But sadly no luck for us....


----------



## barbikins

Welcome bash! I have no input for you but would like to wish you the best fx


----------



## katiecakes

Hi girls- can I join? DH and I have been ttc for a year and a half now. After a year, we started seeing a re and all tests are normal, including sa, hsg, bloodwork, etc. Last month we did clomid and ovidrel and got . This month we did clomid,
Ovidrel, and iui. I am currently on 10dpo/10dpiui. Yesterday's tests looked promising but kept my guard up because of ovidrel. Today's test was basically nothing. I'm feeling gutted now but want to keep the faith !


----------



## bash73

Good morning Ladies!

One tip I will share regarding the Ovidrel. I always start to test out 6 days after I take it and then watch it fade. Then if it gets darker and/or disappears and comes back I know it's the real deal (still waiting for that to happen). And every cycle, I tell myself no POAS, just ride it out til the blood test. Hasn't happened yet, I will try this round.
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Katie! 10dpo is still early. You should have an acurate result either tmr or the day after however. Some woman even later but depends on how sensitive your tests are. you using the sensitive Internet tests?

Bash has it right for testing out Ovidrel! :) Good luck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

Been a busy and long day...i am heading home and it's 730pm!

Tmrw is CD28. I'm expecting AF any day now....then call nurse for baseline/stims.

How is everyone....


----------



## Dannixo

I'm doing good. I'm the long tww. Trying to find a doctor who will take my new insurance and do injections is becoming very hard. I've called everyone. So may have to pay oop for my ultrasounds now too. Other then that I'm 4dpo.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Danni

Sorry to hear about the insurance issue...sounds like such a pita! Goodluck hun...kmfx for you!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Ladies:)

I just wanted to check in with some of my old friends that still keep up with this thread! I am glad to see some BFP's along the way. Barbikins-- so sorry IVF didn't work but I've got my fingers crossed for your upcoming FET! Breaking Dawn, hope you are well are you moving on to IVF or trying again with IUI??

AFM, I think after the devastation of my failed IVF I am finally ready to try it again. This time around I don't think we are going to tell any of our friends/family we are attempting it as while they were a great support it almost made it even harder when I had to share it didn't work...

Anyway, baby dust to all of you on this thread!

XO


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle!!!! :hugs: so good to see you! 

I'm so sorry your first ivf didn't work...:hugs: you're right..bfns are so hard and even harder when you have to share it with others!

I'm so glad to hear you are ready to try again...did you have any to freeze the first cycle? 

AFM....we are moving in to ivf! I'm on CD28 today. AF should be here any day and then I start stims soon after! 

When do you start your next cycle...?


----------



## barbikins

Elle, welcome back!!!
It's difficult dealing with the bad news. Some take it different than others.
I needed to move forward, right onto the next cycle. But I am already feeling extremely nervous & emotional if this FET doesn't work. I was all positive & like 'yeah this is it!' and now that the days' are approaching, I realize how out of control it all is & I can't do anything to make my chances of pregnancy increase. We were given 40% with a FET. That's 10% less than the Fresh Cycle. We don't have more money after this one. We'll have to save. And I hope I have some frozen embies left out of my 4 so if we need to try a fourth time, we can.
I'm excited & so nervous now. I have my Egg Transfer on Monday!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-I know it's so discouraging when numbers are added in but don't even stress about it...we had a 2% chance due to my husbands sperm then I lost my tube so we went down even more and we got prego, so as hard as it is to see numbers against you, try not to pay attention to them!! GL with your transfer!! Monday will be here before you know it!!! KMFX!! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!

This day is not just about that special someone in your life bit about all the people that give you love.

So I just wanted to say thank you for all the LOVE you give me through your words as you type them out from your heart. This journey would be so much harder without you. 

I love you girls!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi....goodluck at your appt today!!

:hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Hi ladies happy valentine's day to all of you.
Elle Am so sorry hun. I can only imagine the disappointment.
Barb Good luck for your apt. Do keep us posted.
Breaking Have you started stims? I go for blood test tomorrow for lh n e2 level and probably start stims thereafter if the levels are okay. This is taking so long.


----------



## barbikins

Hi GIRLS!!!!

Happy Valentine's ladies! Hope you have an awesome one.
I've been MIA b/c I've been SO busy at work!!!

I went in for my ultrasound & bloods & RE says my lining is great!
I am ready for 8am on Monday for my FET!!! Whoop!
I am starting Progesterone shots today, continuing my high dose of Estrogen, baby Asprin. I have three days of antibiotics to take & four days of a steriod. I hadn't a clue about the steriods until today. Basically it's to suppress my immune system so that my antibodies don't attack the frozen embryo. Apparently this is common with frozen transfers. Interesting!

Other than that, not much going on over here. I can't wait until this day's over (not yet for me) and I can go into weekend mode. I plan to hit the liquore store. I need to take off the edge from this week. AND it's my last weekend to drink up! I'll be sobre for minimum 2 weeks, Maximum 40plus LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...have a good strong drink this weekend...lol

Anne...i go in tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound...if all is good I start stims tomorrow night. 

So we will be on same schedule!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Glad to see everyone is doing well. 

Barb...so excited for your transfer tmwr! Xo

Breaking...very exciting for you to start your stims:) 

AFM: I have a question, iam still waiting for AF I am CD 35 or something like that. I lost count cause we are waiting for my cycle to start naturally and the IVF dr wants to do some tests. Anyways today I have had slight cramps on my left side as if AF was on her way but I have noticed just now I have a far amount of EWCM. Could I be Oing and it just has taken my body this long to get an egg out. Lol Or does anyone get this right before their period. I don't recall ever getting this right before AF.


----------



## bash73

I haven't had a chance to read thru all of the posts...but I started my new cocktail 2 days ago follistim and menopur and now i'm bleeding like a period is starting uggghhhh


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hi GIRLS!!!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's ladies! Hope you have an awesome one.
> I've been MIA b/c I've been SO busy at work!!!
> 
> I went in for my ultrasound & bloods & RE says my lining is great!
> I am ready for 8am on Monday for my FET!!! Whoop!
> I am starting Progesterone shots today, continuing my high dose of Estrogen, baby Asprin. I have three days of antibiotics to take & four days of a steriod. I hadn't a clue about the steriods until today. Basically it's to suppress my immune system so that my antibodies don't attack the frozen embryo. Apparently this is common with frozen transfers. Interesting!
> 
> Other than that, not much going on over here. I can't wait until this day's over (not yet for me) and I can go into weekend mode. I plan to hit the liquore store. I need to take off the edge from this week. AND it's my last weekend to drink up! I'll be sobre for minimum 2 weeks, Maximum 40plus LOL

Good luck today Barbi!!! I had to take steroids on fresh cycle as well for same reason - didn't notice any side effects.

Hope it goes perfectly and you enjoy a day to relax and take good care of yourself.


----------



## Dannixo

bash73 said:


> I haven't had a chance to read thru all of the posts...but I started my new cocktail 2 days ago follistim and menopur and now i'm bleeding like a period is starting uggghhhh

I've taken menopur but not follistim and I never bleed. I'd call your doctor right away. It's not normal.


----------



## NurseJaime

MandaC said:


> Hey everyone. Glad to see everyone is doing well.
> 
> Barb...so excited for your transfer tmwr! Xo
> 
> Breaking...very exciting for you to start your stims:)
> 
> AFM: I have a question, iam still waiting for AF I am CD 35 or something like that. I lost count cause we are waiting for my cycle to start naturally and the IVF dr wants to do some tests. Anyways today I have had slight cramps on my left side as if AF was on her way but I have noticed just now I have a far amount of EWCM. Could I be Oing and it just has taken my body this long to get an egg out. Lol Or does anyone get this right before their period. I don't recall ever getting this right before AF.

@manda ... I think it's possible your Ovulating! I've never seen EWCM before a period.


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Good luck for your FET.

Manda You are probably ovulating? May be you can use an opk?


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbi...have a good strong drink this weekend...lol
> 
> Anne...i go in tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound...if all is good I start stims tomorrow night.
> 
> So we will be on same schedule!

Dawn I have started my stims today and continue to do so till Wednesday. Then a USG on Thursday will reveal how I'm responding to the shots. Accordingly my dosage will be decreased/increased till the day of trigger. What about you? Have you started stims?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...ive never had EWCM before AF....maybe you are ovulating late?

Anne ...started stims on Sat..gonal f...i have CD6 appt tomorrow morning for b/w and u/s ...to see how follies are doing. so happy to have a buddy :)

Barbi - :hugs: hope you are resting at home and your OH is taking care of you .... :)


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Breakingdawn, have you had Gonal F before? That's what I am starting. Any side effects so far?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nataliek said:


> Hi Breakingdawn, have you had Gonal F before? That's what I am starting. Any side effects so far?

Yes, i've taking gonal f (lower dose) for an IUI in the past. No side effects at that time.

I'm now taking it for ivf (so higher dose) and on day 3 today and no side effects. 

the one thing i remember feeling which i wouldnt classify as a side effect is because you are stimulating your follies to grow...by the time you get to ovulation ..my ovaries did feel tender.


----------



## Nataliek

I get pinching pain in my right ovary every single month, it lasts for about a week. It's always on the right side though, I swear I can feel my follicles growing its so odd. I am so worried about producing too many eggs and having my iui cancelled.


----------



## Jlh1980

Good luck today barb, you are in my thoughts I pray this is it for you !


----------



## barbikins

Yes I had a tender abdomen during stimms!
I also felt off. 

FET went very well! Only had to thaw one frostie!
3 day, 8 cell. I'm excited and so nervous incase it doesn't take. I've been fighting for this for exactly two years and it's so taxing.


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Good luck. I hope this is it for you. How long did you stim? Was it 2 weeks? I started stims on Monday, booked for a USG on Thursday. I already feel so tired and drowsy all the time. Wonder if its from the shots. Also I took a higher dosage of suppression. So I guess stimming would take time too. No idea how things work. I asked the nurse in the clinic about a tentative date of ER. but she refused to give one at this point, saying that its not possible to give one before USG. Also that different bodies respond differently to same shots.

Breaking Did you have your usg? I have mine tomorrow but am so worried. I have been having brown spotting on and off from 2nd day of stimming. I am scared I may have lining issues. Hopefully I'll get answers tomorrow during usg.


----------



## MandaC

Hi Everyone:)

I really hope you all are right can u imagen. lol I didn't have any opks that is why I didn't try to use one. Oh well we will wait and see. DH and I were only able to dtd once cause he got sick:( It only takes one!!!!

hope everyone is feeling good, It is so nice out today it has made for a very happy day!!


----------



## Dannixo

Tested today and bfn like expected. Waiting for AF now. I'm so beyond blessed and thankful that Cntrygrl donated menopur to us so we will be calling the fs on cd 1 and getting back to treatments! I'm super stoaked. The break for natural cycles was nice but now I can have hope again. Please work this time!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne..I hope the spotting is f no concern,....what did the dr say? How are your follies in your u/s?

Danni...sorry for bfn....but it's so wonderful you had meds donated to you!!! 

Manda...Fx...it only takes one !!!


AFM..I had u/s on Tuesday...12 small follies...That was after 3 days of stims . I have u/s on Friday morning....that will be day 7 of stims. I'm expecting ER after 12 days on stims,..which will be Wednesday. 

This is happening so fast!!

I'm feeling a bit off now after 5 days of injections ....my ovaries are starting to make themselves known....twinges...pokes...but nothing to bad.
Except about 30-6 min after taking injection I get a headache.


----------



## Anne24

Dannixo Sorry for the bfn. But its wonderful that you got meds donated. Am not sure but are you doing iui this cycle?

Manda Yay for bd-ing in the fertile window. It only takes one afterall.

Breaking Yes this is happening so fast. Wednesday will be here in no time. 

Afm I had scan after 3days of stimming. And the results show 3 follies(10mm each) and a few small. Don't know if I should be happy or sad with the results. The trend here, where I stay, is that not many eggs are retrieved, 5/6 is the norm. My FS said not to worry about the spotting at all.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anne..I hope the spotting is f no concern,....what did the dr say? How are your follies in your u/s?
> 
> Danni...sorry for bfn....but it's so wonderful you had meds donated to you!!!
> 
> Manda...Fx...it only takes one !!!
> 
> 
> AFM..I had u/s on Tuesday...12 small follies...That was after 3 days of stims . I have u/s on Friday morning....that will be day 7 of stims. I'm expecting ER after 12 days on stims,..which will be Wednesday.
> 
> This is happening so fast!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit off now after 5 days of injections ....my ovaries are starting to make themselves known....twinges...pokes...but nothing to bad.
> Except about 30-6 min after taking injection I get a headache.

hang in there breaking dawn... good luck with your follicle development. you're so close! sounds like you have some great ones recruited and now they just have to develop into perfect pre-babies. hope that your side effects don't get too bad. mine never were but i was at a really low level of stim... only got 13 follies in the end if i remember correctly. but the ones that a made it to fertilization all developed really well to 5d blast.
good luck!!


----------



## MandaC

Good morning!!

Iam so excited for you barb! I hope hope hope this is it for you:)

@Breaking, that sucks that your are starting to feel so crappy, it is all for good tho iam praying for you both:)

AFM...I was mistaken on my days when I said I was on Cd35 and saw the EWCM I was actually on CD42. Lol it is so strange and I have no symptoms of AF coming at all. We will see I guess:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb...hope you're doing well....are you back to work??

Manda...i hope this us your bfp..kmfx

Anne...glad the spotting us nit an issue. If your FS expects 5-6 ...then you are in track....almost there!!!

Qwerty..hi hun...wow I can't believe you are 26wks! Thx fir the support...what was your stim med and dosage? 13 follies is a great number!!!.

Feel soooo off today...like not dizzy/lighthearted...but kinda loopy. lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Manda!

Anne, thank you! Yes, I was on Stimms for 12 days exactly. Got my trigger shot & went in for ER on CD14. I am surprised they aren't giving you a ball park. My doctor gave me an idea of where things would be BEFORE I even started IVF. And he was right on the ball. They can tell you. I think they're just being difficult. Maybe if you have some issues they'd have a harder time but there are protocols that are general. Tired & drowsy, dizzy all normal! I felt like not myself on the drugs.

Breaking, I had felt the same as you on Stimms. It wasn't the most plesant 12 days. I also felt a bit queasy, had no appetite. It was just BLAH!!!
It's better on just Progesterone & Estrogen like I am for FET although it took a while for my body to adjust to them too. The sacrafices eh?

Danni, I"m so sorry hun. I am happy someone donated drugs to you! That's fantastic. Good for you xo FX

AFM, I am 3 days post 3day transfer (6dpo) & it's BORING!
I will start testing some time this weekend. I'm excited to but SO nervous too.
I just hope it'll take this time!


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barb...hope you're doing well....are you back to work??
> 
> Manda...i hope this us your bfp..kmfx
> 
> Anne...glad the spotting us nit an issue. If your FS expects 5-6 ...then you are in track....almost there!!!
> 
> Qwerty..hi hun...wow I can't believe you are 26wks! Thx fir the support...what was your stim med and dosage? 13 follies is a great number!!!.
> 
> Feel soooo off today...like not dizzy/lighthearted...but kinda loopy. lol

150 units follistim and five units of lupron (after a longer downreg with more lupron earlier starting CD20). no menopur.


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies the :witch: arrived today like expected. I called the fs and he wants me in tomorrow for a cd 2 baseline ultrasound and then we'll have a consult to see our next steps. It was nice to have a break with two natural cycles but I'm so ready to get back to treatments. If all goes well I should be doing 10 shots of menopur. Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodlck Danni.....excited for you!!

Let us know how your cd2 goes.

I'm also gong in for u/ s tomorrow


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck tomorrow Breaking!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies! 

Danni how was your u/s?

I had mine a short while ago...so I'm on CD9 after 6 days of stims (7th tonight). 

I have 5 follies in the lead..(10-12mm) and in total I've got 16 follies. 
I go back on Monday. Nurse didn't seen to concerned with these numbers and said it's still early...


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

Good luck Dannixo!!

Sounds very exciting Breaking:)


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Cd 2 ultrasound went well. The doctor didn't find anything to bad with my ovaries. He said we can go ahead and start treatment again! I start taking 75 units of menopur Saturday-Tuesday (cd 3-6) then 150 units Wednesday (cd 7) and I go back in for bloodwork and an ultrasound Thursday (cd 8). To see how I'm responding and go from there.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Barbi-Good luck hun!!! KMFX for you!!!! Good luck to all you other ladies as well! There was another girl who was in this very group and she left the site since but on her second IUI they cancelled it due to too many follicles and told her she could only get pregnant with IVF and she was devastated, took a month off and then started all the drugs and then got pregnant and she is due any day now with a little boy! So miracles do happen!


----------



## Anne24

So after 7days of stim I have 7follies in the lead(11-12mm) and small multiple. I asked my FS if this is ok and he said my follicles are just being lazy and that there is nothing to worry about. He has upped my dosage from 300iu to 375 iu to see how I respond. I will stim for about 12-14 days.

Barbikins Have you tested yet?

Breaking How about you? Your ER is on Wednesday if I remember correctly. Good luck.


----------



## barbikins

Anne, I had to increase my dosage too! Wishing you the best xo
And I tested today, bfn. 7dp3dt....so like 10dpo. I know it sounds early but so many IVFers start getting faint lines by this point :(
I'm getting discouraged.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins You are like 10dpo and that is definitely early by any count. Hang in there hun. I want this to work for you so much. It gives a huge ray of hope for us IVF-ers too. 

Afm I took my day 8 shot today and I feel crappy. The areas around the ovaries are sore. I'm not complaining, but I so want this to finish soon. I'm looking at ER any day between Thursday-Saturday, if all goes well.


----------



## barbikins

Stimming is hard on your body. My ovaries felt ten times its size & they were sore. It's so normal! How else do you feel?
Oh excting! Almost there xo


----------



## Anne24

Barbi I feel drowsy and generally tired. And of course my bum is all bruised. Ivf is such an emotional roller-coaster. Oh well! If all these resulted in a baby, it would be worth it. How about you? Are you taking progesterone suppositories? I have spoken to many ivf-ers at my clinic and all agreed that even the post transfer period isn't easy either.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi..:hugs: I'm praying for you hun and sending sticky vibes!!!

Anne..sounds great when is your ER?

I had an u/s this morning...like you I have 7 follies in the lead at 12-16mm and there are about 10 more following. I feel a bit disappointed that I don't have more but I was told that everything is looking good.

My expected ER date is fri/sat and I'm going in again wed to see how things are going. On wed I will know if it will be Friday or Saturday. 

The nurse said that I will be prepped for fresh ET...but to keep in mind that the plan is FET.


----------



## Anne24

Breaking My FS today said that stimulation normally goes for 12-14 days. I took my day 8 shot today. So like you I too am looking at any day starting from Thursday to Saturday for my ER. My clinic remains closed on Sunday. I too am being prepped up for frozen transfer but to be prepared for FET too.


----------



## barbikins

Anne, I am doing Progesterone shots. My ass is sore & has painful lumps :) good times a rock & roll!!!!!!
It's a difficult process, I whole heartily agree.
I'm currently having a tough time processing that I could be pregnant. I feel like I"m not. That I"m already OUT! BAH

Breaking, what's the criteria again for a Fresh Transfer? I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne....im on shot number 10 tonight so a couple days ahead of you.
I got a call from nurse to decrease my gonal f tonight by a few units. 
So I will be lucky if I get to 10 follies. 

My clinic recommends FET for everyone...fresh happens only if....your lining and hormones look great (no negative impact from stims)....or concern that embryos are not good candidates to freeze and thaw.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb.. that lumpy painful ass is soooo worth it when you see the bfp!!!

I posted above the fet vs fresh decision....


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading some of your posts and I feel so ridiculous and foolish for worrying about things. You ladies have endured more than I ever could. You are all so courageous, I hope each and every one of you gets a BFP soon, you deserve to be mommies. 

I am starting my gonal F on Sunday/Monday, depending on AF coming either this Friday or Saturday. I have called the clinic a few times with questions for the nurse about side effects etc. I swear they must think I am bonkers, oh it's that lady calling and asking more questions again lol. They are starting me on 33 mils or something? They said it's a very low dosage to see how I do on it. I have this massive fear of producing more than two eggs and having this IUI cancelled. I know that's a risk you take when going through this but I have been holding out so much hope and anticipating this IUI in March, it will be really difficult to have it cancelled.

Anyway, thanks for listening.


----------



## Jlh1980

Nataleik they would cancel if you have more than 1 egg? I had 2 the first iui and 3 the second, I thought the majority of people get more than one egg, maybe since you have been pregnant before they are being more cautious?


----------



## Nataliek

I would have it done with two eggs, likely not three but I don't know how I will feel at the time. Twins I would risk but I would be terrified for more than that. I'm basically worried about making 4-5 eggs. My doctor said the goal is two eggs, but I'm worried because I ovulate on my own, I will produce more than that. I'm basically worrying about worrying.


----------



## Dannixo

Nataliek said:


> I would have it done with two eggs, likely not three but I don't know how I will feel at the time. Twins I would risk but I would be terrified for more than that. I'm basically worried about making 4-5 eggs. My doctor said the goal is two eggs, but I'm worried because I ovulate on my own, I will produce more than that. I'm basically worrying about worrying.

I ovulate on my own and produced 5-6 eggs everytime and never got pregnant.. Just saying.


----------



## Nataliek

I realize there is a chance I could not get pregnant at all even if I produce ten eggs. The bottom line is it's a very real worry for me right now as I would 100% not move forward with more than 2 eggs. Three max and I can't even say that for sure. I am trying to be cautiously optimistic but because the date is just around the corner, I am anxious.


----------



## barbikins

I understand not wanting multiples. We're trying to avoid it.
We simply can't afford it & it's a risk to me.
It's unfortunate given I'm doing IVF and doing only single embryo transfer & really two would be best :(


----------



## Nataliek

@barbikins, I've read through some of your posts and you are incredibly strong and brave. I hope you get your bfp at the end of this. We have discussed and we would not do IVF if it came down to it, IUI is basically it for us. I am one of those people that doesn't even like to take Advil so these hormone injections worry me, but a risk I am willing to take. The whole waiting game is the worst part of it all!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...33 units of gonal f is really minimal so they are being cautious...so try not to worrying. 

I know it's hard not to worry but your body/mind need to be in a good stress free place.

I got only 2 eggs for iui on gonal F and was on a slightly higher dose. 

Goodluck.


How is everyone else...?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @breakingdawn, that made me feel better :)


----------



## NurseJaime

Nataliek said:


> I would have it done with two eggs, likely not three but I don't know how I will feel at the time. Twins I would risk but I would be terrified for more than that. I'm basically worried about making 4-5 eggs. My doctor said the goal is two eggs, but I'm worried because I ovulate on my own, I will produce more than that. I'm basically worrying about worrying.

I ovulate on my own too. On clomid and femera I always had about 5-6 follies, but only one would be dominate with 1 more potentially large enough but unlikely. So don't stress too much. Every woman is different, but the drugs just made me ovulate earlier than normal.


----------



## NurseJaime

@ barb I've been reading everyone's posts everyday, not commenting much but just want to see you ladies get your BFP. I'm praying for u sis! You so deserve this!


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Natalie...33 units of gonal f is really minimal so they are being cautious...so try not to worrying.
> 
> I know it's hard not to worry but your body/mind need to be in a good stress free place.
> 
> I got only 2 eggs for iui on gonal F and was on a slightly higher dose.
> 
> Goodluck.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else...?

Hanging in there. Day 4 of shots tonight. Double dose tomorrow and cd 8 ultrasound Thursday, excited as I've never done pure menopur yet or have gone in so early for an ultrasound.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Natalie! I hope I get my bfp one day.
I never thought I'd be doing IVF either & we are.
Mind you I lost my tubes so what choice do I have?


----------



## Nataliek

I hope you do too, I would do the same thing if I was in your shoes. You are incredibly brave!


----------



## barbikins

Well, not sure if I'm brave. I have no choice really. If I want a baby, I have to do what ever it is I can do to get there. It's more about being determined!! 
It would be more brave of me at this point in time to give up & move on with my life. Which I'm not ready for but also know, that may be the only option one day.


----------



## Anne24

Barbi You are brave because you have pushed yourself beyond what one can bear. I really hope you get to see your bfp soon.

Afm Things aren't looking that good. My follies aren't responding the way I had expected them to. They are growing so sluggishly. My scan after 8day stim shows about 6 follies and the lead one being 15mm. I spoke to my embryologist today as to why this happened since my amh,e2,lh,fsh levels are all within the normal range. She had no answer. Just said that this is not an isolated case and that it does happen sometime that follies get lazy. My lining is at 8.8 which is fine. Looking at ER on Monday/ Tuesday. Just hope the small ones catch up soon. Can't worry about things that are not within my control.


----------



## Anne24

Ok that should be 9 day stim. At this stage the follies are expected to grow at 2-3mm/day but mine are growing at 1mm/day.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni...sounds good...hope your u/s tomorrow goes well.

Barbi...you are brave strong determined and have a kick ass sense of humor :)

Anne...try not to get discouraged! 
Your follies are doing well.. they are growing and that important!! I actually don't think they are slow at all.. on day 10 of stims and I had 7 follies the largest at 15mm. 

Today had an u/s and b/w and there are 8-10 leading follies...one is at 20mm.

However I'm not quite ready for friday...so ER tentative Sat/Sun.

I just got a call and have to decrease my stims again tonight...so definitely getting close!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls, for your kind words & encouragement.
I try what I can to survive this shit hole I am going through LOL.

Anne, I hope your follies catch up & you have enough for a fresh & few frosties. Fingers crossed! It must be the drugs your reacting to that has made it difficult.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins How have you been? Thanks for your words. You have a great spirit lady, you have a way with your words to lift everybody else's spirit.

Nataliek I went through 4 failed IUI last year, each cycle resulting in multiple follicles, the second one with 4 follies and excellent endometrium lining. Yet no BFP. I know you have been pregnant before, but don't worry about multiples. Having more than one follie always increases your chances of a BFP but may not necessarily result in multiples. Good luck.

Breaking You are so close to ER. I'm just behind you. What are the criteria for ET in your clinic?

Afm Scan today after 10 days of stim and 7-8 lead follies with the leading size being 17mm. My clinic does a transfer if the lining is anywhere between 8-12mm(along with the hormone levels being good). My lining was 8.8 yesterday, today it shot to 11. I shall take a very small dose of lupron tomorrow and probably day after to keep the lining growth under check. Like you Breaking my dose has also been decreased and ER is Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## barbikins

Anne, thank you! Hah! Wish I could lift my own spirits. I'm pretty much in the dumps. I'm bummed out. I got another bfn so for sure I"m out now. 
We talked last night about transferring two frozen embryo.

Wishing you & Breaking the best this weekend with your ER! I can't wait to hear how it goes xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...your embies are doing great. Exactly where I was after 10 days. 

We have similar ttc history in also did multiple iuis with great follies and no bfp.


I didn't ask exact details of fresh requirement but I do know estrogen has to come back down and lining has to be good. 

I had u/s and b/w today and everything is looking good: 10 mature follies (>16mm) and the big one is now at 26mm. There are several..about 7..less mature follies from 10-16mm.

I got my hcg trigger and superfact...and am on "standby " to trigger tonight for ER on sat
I'm waiting for a call from the nurse.

Barbi...how does DH feel about 2? Will your Dr be ok with it? 

Thanks barbi...will be here after ER for an update!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah we're OK to do two. I think. We talked & seemed like a good go ahead long as DR. Says OK. Yeah Doc should be OK. He offered it to us last time but suggested 1. But now? I think he'd be more on board with 2.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi I'm sooo excited for you! 

I just know you will have twins...lol


----------



## barbikins

Ugh don't say that. We don't want multiples. 
So I'm going to pray to every God I don't believe in not to give me twins!!!!!!
Don't freak me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lollllll. Ok...but I'm just sayin....
:haha:


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Well I had my cd 8 ultrasound today and it went horrible! :( we had a bunch of tiny follicles on both sides. The largest at 9 on my left "bad" side and a 5 on my right. My lining was only at 5 mm. They also found a huge 26 mm endometrial. I had to go get blood drawn to check my estrogen levels. I'll have the results tomorrow but had to up the dose again to 2 vials tonight and if my estrogens under 200 I'll be up to 3-4 vials by the weekend. Way more than we expected and we may not have enough medicine now.. Just a horrible day all around. I'll update tomorrow when the doctor calls.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni...sorry to hear...is so frustrating especially when your baseline lookd good. It's still early and the 9mm can grow stronger!!


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Danni...sorry to hear...is so frustrating especially when your baseline lookd good. It's still early and the 9mm can grow stronger!!

The 9 mm is on my left side. It won't release. I have no tube.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Danni...sorry to hear...is so frustrating especially when your baseline lookd good. It's still early and the 9mm can grow stronger!!
> 
> The 9 mm is on my left side. It won't release. I have no tube.Click to expand...

It doesn't have a tube but it could still release right....just less chance for it to make it to uterus.....?


----------



## Nataliek

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins How have you been? Thanks for your words. You have a great spirit lady, you have a way with your words to lift everybody else's spirit.
> 
> Nataliek I went through 4 failed IUI last year, each cycle resulting in multiple follicles, the second one with 4 follies and excellent endometrium lining. Yet no BFP. I know you have been pregnant before, but don't worry about multiples. Having more than one follie always increases your chances of a BFP but may not necessarily result in multiples. Good luck.
> 
> Breaking You are so close to ER. I'm just behind you. What are the criteria for ET in your clinic?
> 
> Afm Scan today after 10 days of stim and 7-8 lead follies with the leading size being 17mm. My clinic does a transfer if the lining is anywhere between 8-12mm(along with the hormone levels being good). My lining was 8.8 yesterday, today it shot to 11. I shall take a very small dose of lupron tomorrow and probably day after to keep the lining growth under check. Like you Breaking my dose has also been decreased and ER is Monday/Tuesday.

Thanks for your words Anne, I am trying very hard to stop worrying so much. I am also being guarded so I am prepared if it fails. I am excited though, going forward with cautious optimism.

@Barbi I am sorry about your BFN, I hope those frosties will stick during your next transfer. 

@Danni - Sorry about your results on cycle day 8, I hope things improve over the next few days/week. Feel better. 

AF is coming tomorrow, I started a bit tonight. At least my pms has stabilized a bit and I am no longer evil lol


----------



## Nataliek

@Breaking - good luck with your ER!!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Anne24

Danni I am so sorry. Hugs. Not sure but can't the right tube catch the egg once it matures?

Barbi Am I missing something? Why are you freaked out about having twins?

Breaking ER is Saturday or Sunday? Good luck. If all goes well do you plan to transfer one or two?

Afm My endometrium lining has stabilised to 10mm today. I go again tomorrow to take the final call Monday or Tuesday. My leading follie today was at 19. My FS said there are smaller ones and he wants them to grow just a little bit more. So ER might well be on Tuesday.


----------



## barbikins

regarding twins, there are a few things.
first off on a financial perspective, we'd have a hard time. but even if we were to manage, my doctor doesn't recommend carrying multiples because I went into early labor with our daughter who we then lost five days later. So there's a physiological, psychological, emotional & financial reason. Lots of reasons LOL
Anyway, I think our odds should be very low at this point! We'll see what Dr. B says.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie - thanks hun! When do you start gonal ?

Anne - retrieval is sat...and that's tomorrow..agh! I have to be there at 9am. We plan to transfer 1, at this point we have no reason to transfer 2. 

So..we are mentally preparing for a FET...a fresh will happen if my estrogen and lining looks good.

Barbi...those points all make complete sense!...


----------



## barbikins

Allo Breaking. I am so excited for you tomorrow! I really hope you can transfer a fresh. I don't see why your lining & hormones shouldn't be good? Unless you've been having problems??? I wish you all the best :)
We're going to do two I am sure next cycle. So by my calculations, I hope in 16 days Im transferring two embies.

xo


----------



## Dannixo

Anne24 said:


> Danni I am so sorry. Hugs. Not sure but can't the right tube catch the egg once it matures?
> 
> Barbi Am I missing something? Why are you freaked out about having twins?
> 
> Breaking ER is Saturday or Sunday? Good luck. If all goes well do you plan to transfer one or two?
> 
> Afm My endometrium lining has stabilised to 10mm today. I go again tomorrow to take the final call Monday or Tuesday. My leading follie today was at 19. My FS said there are smaller ones and he wants them to grow just a little bit more. So ER might well be on Tuesday.

My doctor says no it can't. That is a myth many people believe.


----------



## Dannixo

The doctor called and my estrogen was only at 146. They wanted to see 200. So I have to take 2 vials of menopur tonight, Saturday and Sunday and go back in for an ultrasound and blood draw at 9 am Monday. I want to thank everyone for there kind words and thoughts. I am praying and sending :dust: to everyone for there sticky baby :)


----------



## barbikins

Fingers crossed for you, Danni! Hoping for the best cycle so you get a really good chance! xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...the only time I had problems with lining was when I was on clomid...and that's it. 

I'm worried about ohss....so far I've read gatorade and protein helps....anything else!?

Yay...so so excited for you! 16 d going to be here so fast!


----------



## Nataliek

@Breaking, I am starting on Monday morning, I only had spotting today so I suspect AF will be here full force tomorrow. I was hoping my period would have arrived today to start on Sunday but oh well! 

I hope everything works out, Danni!!!


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Fingers crossed for you third time lucky.

Breaking Hope everything goes well today. Good luck.

Afm ER is on Monday. 7 AM. Lining and hormone levels are fine from today's blood work.


----------



## Regalpeas

Anne so very happy for you. Best wishes on your egg retrieval!

Best wishes to everyone as well. Hoping 3rd time's a charm Barb!


----------



## barbikins

I hope third times a charm. I will cross my fingers until they break. 

Anne good luck! You triggering tomorrow?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....

Feeling rested....slept most the afternoon and rested this evening.

ER was easier then I thought it ...Dr confirmed I had 15 eggs.

Wait for fertilization report tomorrow.

I'm glad this step is over and we move on,

Thank you so so soooo much for all your support!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Embryologist called...

Out of 15 eggs 14 were mature....and out of those 14 eggs...13 have fertilized !!

I am so relieved....we are unexplained and I was worried about eggs and sperm.

Now I'm praying they grow to 5 day ..and then they will be frozen.

We are doing a FET bc my estrogen levels are too high.


----------



## Nataliek

@Breaking I don't know much about the IVF process but that all sounds like great news!!!! What is the difference between frozen and fresh transfer if you don't mind me asking? Very happy things went smoothly for you and you can move forward. 

My period was so delayed this cycle I actually got my hopes up for a second, silly me. Arrived this morning, I go in on Tuesday morning for cycle day 3 ultrasound and start my injections.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nataliek said:


> @Breaking I don't know much about the IVF process but that all sounds like great news!!!! What is the difference between frozen and fresh transfer if you don't mind me asking? Very happy things went smoothly for you and you can move forward.
> 
> My period was so delayed this cycle I actually got my hopes up for a second, silly me. Arrived this morning, I go in on Tuesday morning for cycle day 3 ultrasound and start my injections.

Fresh transfer...means that after the retrieval the embryos grow to 3 or 5 days and then it is transferred. (Any extras are frozen)

Frozen transfer....is exactly that. Frozen embryos are thawed then transferred. So after retrieval wait for AF, then in your new cycle transfer frozen .

Goodluck with cd 3 ultrasound!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Nataliek said:


> @Breaking I don't know much about the IVF process but that all sounds like great news!!!! What is the difference between frozen and fresh transfer if you don't mind me asking? Very happy things went smoothly for you and you can move forward.
> 
> My period was so delayed this cycle I actually got my hopes up for a second, silly me. Arrived this morning, I go in on Tuesday morning for cycle day 3 ultrasound and start my injections.

Good luck with your cd 3 ultrasound. What injections are you doing?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Breaking!

@Thanks, Danni! I am doing Gonal F, hope they work.


----------



## Anne24

Breaking that's great news.

Nataliek good luck with gonal f shots.

I had my ER today,7 retrieved out of which 6 are mature. I shall get a call tomorrow to know how many fertilized. I am doing a 3day transfer on Wednesday.


----------



## barbikins

Great, Anne! All the best. Hope they all surivive!!! FX


----------



## Dannixo

After all the money spent oop, all the shots injected, the bloodwork, the 45 min drive to and from the fs my fucking cycle gets cancelled! Sorry for the bad post but this was it for us. We can't afford to do any more treatments. I had only two eggs on my right ovary and they were a 7 and 11. My left had an 18 but it won't release since I have no left tube. I can't stop crying. I'm so hurt and numb. I'll never be a mother now. End of the road for us.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> After all the money spent oop, all the shots injected, the bloodwork, the 45 min drive to and from the fs my fucking cycle gets cancelled! Sorry for the bad post but this was it for us. We can't afford to do any more treatments. I had only two eggs on my right ovary and they were a 7 and 11. My left had an 18 but it won't release since I have no left tube. I can't stop crying. I'm so hurt and numb. I'll never be a mother now. End of the road for us.

Danni....i am so so sorry :hugs: I am so sad to hear how much pain you are in. :(

I don't know about where you live but I have seen some girls on here that have applied for various funding opportunities. Not sure if that's possible for you..or if you've already tried. 

I hate that money is often the barrier for many couples to stop treatments. 

Don't give up hope when it feels that all hope is gone. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne that is great news. 
FX they all keep growing strong and keep us posted on your ET.

Barbi..how u doing hun?

AFM...ive got an endometrial biopsy this wknd and then a sono next week. both are to ensure lining is in good shape for FET next cycle.

Anyone had the biopsy before?

Sono I had before...but RE wants to have it again bc it was so long ago.


----------



## barbikins

Danni my heart breaks for you. I am afraid of getting to the point of not being able to afford to continue as well. It doesn't need to be the end of the road. You could save more money until you can try again? There is no sort of refund or anything if your cycle is canceled???

Breaking, I messaged you back! Sorry!
I'm curious about the biopsy & what they're looking for?
I'm shattered & stressed & feel sick. I did my bloods today & while I know it's negative, they've not phoned me yet & I just want to move the fuck on. I am really gutted it didn't work out. Again.


----------



## Nataliek

@danni, I know that nothing I can say will take the pain away that you are feeling right now. I am so sorry your cycle was cancelled. I hope hope hope you are able to try again. Thinking of you.

@barbi, I am so sorry, I can't even begin to understand why things are so unfair. I am thinking of you too.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Danni- I am so sorry hunny. You should definitely talk to them about getting your money back. Where do you live? There are lots of grants in the area and online you can apply for! I was in the process of doing an application for IUI before getting pg. Also, I only have one tube as well and eggs do release from the side your tube is not there. I had 0 follicles on my right side with my right tube but had some on my left side and I got pregnant! So it can happen, chances are small but it can. So I would still try and bd with your hubby!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi..
What a pain...the clinic not calling u...just drags on the process. 

Did u hear from them..its past 5 now so you should have! 

I PM'd you about the biopsy....it is to check the health of liking exactly one week after ER. It also ends up making the lining more enrich with blood and sticky


----------



## Nataliek

I am up early and getting ready to go to the clinic and start my injections. To say I am nervous would be an understatement. I know this is what I want but having two children at home, I am so terrified of putting my body through hormone treatments. Not to mention if it does work, another c-section. I am so afraid of side effects but I am trying to move past all of this anxiety and just focus on what we want. Why couldn't this have worked the old fashioned way? I know what I am having done is far less invasive then what you ladies have gone through yet I still feel anxious about putting my body on fertility drugs. Sorry for the post, just lots of thoughts going through my head this morning. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Anne24

Danni I am so sorry hun. No idea how things work there but won't they refund the money since the cycle has been cancelled altogether? Also, I know it sounds easier said than done but as Amco said you can always try naturally.

Barbi When are you supposed to get the call? My heart goes out for you hun. Can't even imagine the disappointment. I know no word is enough to comfort you but you so deserve it girl that I hope and wish and pray from the bottom of my heart that you get your bfp this cycle.

Breaking I went through endometrial biopsy in 2012 when I was diagnosed with an infection. Subsequently I was put on meds for 6months to clean it. Thereafter I haven't had it done again. FS said that once you are cleaned from it you you are good for the next 5yrs. I was diagnosed with tuberculosis of the uterus which actually caused my tubal blockage as well. I googled and found only 1% American women are afflicted with it. But here in India it's about 10%. So this is one of the first tests that one performs on anyone dealing with infertility or repeated miscarriages.

Nataliek Good luck hun. All will go well. Believe in it and it will happen.

Afm I'm scheduled for a 3day transfer tomorrow at 11am. I got no call from embryologist but nurse told me all is well. I will know the details tomorrow. We are planning to transfer two if they deem it fit. My e2 n et lining are fine. So here's hoping I'll be pupo tomorrow &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Nataliek

Everything was good at my cycle day 3 ultrasound, picked up my gonal to start tonight. Clinic called me an hour ago. Positive beta level at 11, another effing chemical. This is my second since October 2013 and third in total as we had one in oct 2012. I was so excited to move forward with IUI and now I wait to have a period and then we can have it done. I just can't believe this shit. I am so upset. I knew it, I had a feeling. Started spotting on thurs and period was two days late. Well looks like I have the next month off, am not trying again naturally because I can get preg, I just can't keep it.


----------



## barbikins

I'm really sorry to hear. Are you on Progesterone? 
I would highly recommend you go on it if you're not already.
Usually Chemicals are because there was some thing wrong with the embryo itself. Is there any tests you can get? You could test to see how your ovarian reserves are. That's an indication of the quality of your eggs.
I'm so sorry. I went through a chemical myself a year ago this month. And I suspect a Chemical the first month we tried February, two years ago. Blurg.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...so excited for your transfer!?? good luck and be sure to tell us how it went!

I'm doing ok...just feeling bloated ...hope it's not ohss
So drinking a lot of gatorade!


----------



## Nataliek

We had every test possible, except for the hsg which they didn't think was necessary because my sonohystogram was perfect. My husbands SA was more than perfect and my egg reserves are right where they should be. Nothing is technically wrong. I'm primarily vegetarian, I work out, my husband is the same. I am so mad I can't start until I have a period and I am not trying naturally again as I obviously can't keep it. They told us because we are so fertile we are at a slighter higher risk for early chemicals, almost like a super fertility. This is why they felt IUI might assist with the injections to make a more a mature egg. Doesn't make this any easier. Blah I need a glass of wine.


----------



## barbikins

@breaking, i was very bloated too - it's normal. I am sure they gave you some literature for the signs of OHSS right?

@Nataliek, my first RE didn't think I needed and HSG & turned out I had severely blocked tubes & had them removed. Although you're getting pregnant. So your tubes don't seem to be the issue. Interesting diagnosis from your doctor. I've never heard of such a thing! I see what they're saying about maturing an egg for IUI. I'd say, give it a shot!


----------



## Nataliek

barbikins said:


> @breaking, i was very bloated too - it's normal. I am sure they gave you some literature for the signs of OHSS right?
> 
> @Nataliek, my first RE didn't think I needed and HSG & turned out I had severely blocked tubes & had them removed. Although you're getting pregnant. So your tubes don't seem to be the issue. Interesting diagnosis from your doctor. I've never heard of such a thing! I see what they're saying about maturing an egg for IUI. I'd say, give it a shot!

Yes, I googled it and apparently it is also a form of fertility struggles. I should not google anything, ever. Google is the enemy. I wonder if I should have the HSG but I believe my tubes are open and fine. We will give the IUI with injections a try, just sucks I have to wait for this to be over and then another period. BLECH. Thanks for listening @barbi. How are you feeling?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...yep I've got the info on ohss...this is just uncomfortable. I think part of it is not having A bathroom visit (TMI..#2) since before the ER.

Ugh! I hope this passes soon.

Natalie....ive had one miscarriage and it was really early on...so considered a chemical. RE said that the really early ones are usually immature eggs.


----------



## Nataliek

Well got some good news this morning, once my level drops back to normal I can go in for cycle day 3 bloodwork and start my shots and the IUI process. I don't have to wait another month so I feel better. @barbi they are going to put me on progesterone to be safe. Did you have side effects with it?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...progesterone side effects are the same as pregnancy ...which sucks bc well you don't know if the symptoms u r having are a bfp or the progesterone. 

Tender/bigger boobs.. cravings... back pain...frequent peeing....etc

I do not like progesterone!


----------



## Nataliek

Greaattt lol, @breaking. Guess I don't have much choice though if this is what they suggest. I have had it checked and it's apparently normal so not sure why I need it.


----------



## barbikins

@nataliek, the only side effects I had was sore, swollen boobs. 
I take it in conjunction with Estrogen so between the two, I have lowered appetite that's bad for about a week until my body adjusts. I've had some sleep interruptions. Nothing major. So glad you can start IUI strait away. I did too right after my chemical.

@breaking, I was super bloated, tender and I was constipated. Whoop whoop! Lol
Take some mild laxative. I took a herbal one that's gentle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Isn't this all just so sexy.....dh loves it (not quite) when I tell him about discharge, sore body parts, constipation, bloating...lol

Thx barb...I'm feeling so much better today!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! Sorry I've been so quite, been a rough week. I do however have good news. I found a woman willing to sell me 2 boxes of menopur for a good price. So we will try 1 more pure menopur cycle and praying I ovulate on the right ovary this time. I usually alternate every other month. So just waiting for AF to arrive around the 19th and then it's back to a crazy cycle of 45 min drives to the fs, bloodwork and ultrasounds.


----------



## Nataliek

That's great news @Danni! So glad you are feeling better and that you are able to get the medication. I hope you have a better cycle this time around.

@Barbi, thanks so much. I am really glad as well. At this point, now that I have had three losses, I will try whatever they feel will help deal with the side effects. Although my husband thinks I should be locked in a closet for one week out of every month when I get pms, so he might not enjoy them lol. When do you start prepping for your next transfer?


----------



## Anne24

Hi girls. Sorry for the late update. Hope everyone is doing well. I have had 2embies transferred.3 frosties remain. Praying at least one sticks. Beta is on 19th march. I have been resting and sleeping for most part of the day.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannni...I'm so happy that you are doing better and have another cycle :)

Anne...yay..im so excited for you 
Kmfx..and sending sticky vibes!!

Will you be poas before your bloodtest?


----------



## barbikins

Great news, Danni. I'm curious how much do the drugs cost you at full cost price?

@Natalie, LOL I dont get much of pms....usually the day before AF arrives I"m irritable but that's it. So on the drugs, I was fine. I did find myself a little more irritated than normal but I can't tell if that's because I'm stressed or the drugs. Or both. But I've not blown up at anyone!
I got my period yesterday so I go in for my day 3 tomorrow. Ultrasound, Blood and to discuss next protocol with my doctor & go over my failed cycle. But yes, I've already started the cycle for next IVF! I recon the earliest I"ll be able to transfer is Tuesday the 18th. Based on calculations from last month. Be it my lining is perfect when I go back in for a lining check.

Anne, so exciting. Good luck! Yes, will you be testing before Beta check?
Two embies - are you ok w/twins?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies,

I've been so nervous all morning and finally I got the call from the embryologist for day 5/freezing update:

We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 are AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage. 

I can't believe this...I'm sooo thankful..:)


----------



## MandaC

Amazing news breaking!!!


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Great news, Danni. I'm curious how much do the drugs cost you at full cost price?
> 
> @Natalie, LOL I dont get much of pms....usually the day before AF arrives I"m irritable but that's it. So on the drugs, I was fine. I did find myself a little more irritated than normal but I can't tell if that's because I'm stressed or the drugs. Or both. But I've not blown up at anyone!
> I got my period yesterday so I go in for my day 3 tomorrow. Ultrasound, Blood and to discuss next protocol with my doctor & go over my failed cycle. But yes, I've already started the cycle for next IVF! I recon the earliest I"ll be able to transfer is Tuesday the 18th. Based on calculations from last month. Be it my lining is perfect when I go back in for a lining check.
> 
> Anne, so exciting. Good luck! Yes, will you be testing before Beta check?
> Two embies - are you ok w/twins?

From Walmart it's $80 a vial.


----------



## Nataliek

Ugh god my levels went up again back to the clinic on sat for more blood tests. This is the worst part, just go one way or another. I know this won't end well but there is always that small glimmer of hope. 

@barbi - so great you can get started and jump right back in. You guys are doing two this time right?

@breaking amazing!!! I am not entirely sure what it means becuase I've never been through IVF but that sounds like fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Natalie!!

It means that I have 9 healthy embryos being frozen so that I can transfer in the future! (not all 9 of course)


----------



## Nataliek

Haha I needed that chuckle @breaking. Octomom


----------



## barbikins

Great news Breaking! Congrats.


----------



## barbikins

Nataliek said:


> Ugh god my levels went up again back to the clinic on sat for more blood tests. This is the worst part, just go one way or another. I know this won't end well but there is always that small glimmer of hope.
> 
> @barbi - so great you can get started and jump right back in. You guys are doing two this time right?
> 
> @breaking amazing!!! I am not entirely sure what it means becuase I've never been through IVF but that sounds like fantastic news!!!!

I had that happen when I had a Chemical. Went back up & then down again & they were worried about an ectopic. Will they check?

I want to do two. I cant see the doctor not agreeing to it! I will have a low down tomorrow morning after my CM & talk with the RE.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi.. ..thx hun! So nice to get positive news. :)

Let us know how the chat with RE goes.....oh and ask about the biopsy /scraping.


----------



## Nataliek

@Barbi, keep us posted for sure! I bet your doctor will agree to do two as well. What is the biopsy @breaking is referring too? You will be back in the dreaded TWW before you know it. I always find the first half goes fast and the last seven days soooo slow. They did think it was ectopic with my first chemical in 2012, I had very low levels and then they skyrocketed really high and I had to be checked every 48 hours. This is pretty much the same feeling only the numbers aren't as high. Im ok now, just spent some time with my girlfriend and feeling much better.


----------



## Anne24

Breaking that's awesome news. When is your et? How many do you plan to transfer?

Barbikins good luck with your apt today. Hope your RE allows to transfer 2 this time.

Afm I don't plan to poas. Scared to do so. Will directly go for beta. And yes we are okay with twins. As of now I have no symptoms. Just mild dull cramping occasionally but progesterone sucks. I feel so crappy. I was positive the day of ER and now feel nada. 

Am on phone. Haven't been able to read all posts in detail.

Danni hope your iui this cycle goes great.

Natalie do keep us posted on your hcg levels.

Btw what is a positive level of hcg? Is it anything above 25?


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been so nervous all morning and finally I got the call from the embryologist for day 5/freezing update:
> 
> We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 are AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage.
> 
> I can't believe this...I'm sooo thankful..:)

Breaking - this is great news! you have fantastic "stuff" to work with!! wishing you all the best.

Danni good luck this round - glad you got some meds.

Barbi glad you are getting back in soon... so sorry about BFN :(

good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...you are a tough cookie to go right to your beta test without poas! It's a roller coaster of feelings..hang in there!

Every clinic ic is different I think but it seems like quite a few consider less than 5 hcg a negative and less than 10 inconclusive. So between 5-10 they will likely have you come in again to see if it rises.

AFM...we are doing a FET. so I'm waiting for AF...next week hopefully and then start my new cycle and plan for FET. i do have my endometrial biopsy tomorrow. 

Barbi...how was your appt?

Qwerty ...thx hun!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Qwerty! How is your pregnancy coming along? How much longer?

@Breaking, I"m very happy you had some good news indeed. I dont remember if I asked or you said, are you transferring two embryo or just one? FET cycles are quick & easy. Much shorter than a regular cycle!

@Anne, You're very brave not to test early. I have been contemplating waiting for BETA this time just for once but I can't. I know I can't. And in some ways, I also don't want to, hah! I'm a glutton for punishment. But I am contemplating to wait until at least 10dpo to start testing. We'll see how strong I am ;) That would be like mid week or so. Finally for once testing can start that's not on a weekend. I find when I can start testing on weekends, I become consumed b/c I have too much free time.
Your body will adjust to Progesterone. I feel like crap in about the first week or so taking my hormones & then it levels out & I get used to it & just deal with sore boobs.

@Natalie, I think this is common w/Chemicals. It seems super strange for HCG to go up & then down & then up again. I didn't have an ectopic. Infact when I had an ultrasound, they found nothing.
I am truly sorry for your losses. It is so frustrating to know you can get there, but can't sustain it. I really hope your RE can help you with that so you can get preggo soon. I hope you get your period soon! Are you doing another BETA?

And, AFM:
I am back from our 'what the fuck' appointment. And Dr. B says we still just need to look at this as I have tubal issues. Rather than 'what else could be the matter' because I've been pregnant before so he knows that my embryo can make it to day 5 blast & he knows I can implant. So at this point in the game, he believes that its a numbers game. He did say however that about 60% of woman would have gotten pregnant by the second round. However, there are still that 40% of woman who have not. But because this is our third round, he did say he would suggest a double transfer as long as we're comfortable with the out come. He did say if we end up with both implanting, he'd send us for counseling to help make a decision.
He's not convinced there's anything wrong with me yet. He said he doesn't feel any urgency or that we really need to be taking big risks but that transferring two is very reasonable at this point.
So we are going with that route but I still have time to think about it. But I'm sure it's what I'll end up consenting to in the end. It makes the most sense right now.
So I'm going back either next Thursday or Friday for a lining check & then we'll get our transfer date. As of today, back on drugs. Just estrogen & asprin until lining check & then Progesterone again. But suppositories for this girl. No more needles,thank you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi

Im glad to hear your Dr supports you. It's hard enough making decisions....any support especially from RE is good.

No decision on this journey is easy....but i know that you and DH have concerns about having twins (aside from pregnancy risks) . 

3rd time lucky...i am praying for ya.

AFM...we are transferring just one. I've had one bfp...a chemical at 5 wks. And this is our first ET. So at this point I'm comfortable with one...


----------



## barbikins

One is reasonable for your first IVF. Eeep! Can't wait for your period!


----------



## Nataliek

@Barbi that's great news, your Dr seems to be pretty optimistic about transfering 2. I am glad you will be moving forward with 2. I know it's a tough decision, we feel that way with IUI and injectables. 40% is still a fairly high number, hopefully that brings you some comfort. Sounds like you are in very good hands and they are being cautious with things. TWW will be just around the corner!

My Betas keep creeping up, extremely slowly. Brown spotting for 3 days but nothing more. They have told me there is no way it's viable and I was prepared last week for that but had hoped they would have just dropped already. I took a first response this morning, as I had one under the sink and I like to torture myself, and it is blazing positive. Why does this have to play such cruel tricks with your mind?? Anyway, will know more tomorrow but I know in my heart its not going to stick. I think I will go shopping today, some retail therapy never hurt!

How is everyone's weekend?? 

@Anne did you get your Beta results?

@Breaking did you get your period yet?


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> One is reasonable for your first IVF. Eeep! Can't wait for your period!

hey barbikins... sounds like you have a great doc and a great plan. wishing you and your husband luck these next few weeks. are you still doing acupuncture?

afm doing really well... still not huge so getting lots of life done before may.

glad you are on suppositories. still a bit of a pain with side effects but you've had enough needles :)


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins glad your apt went so well. Praying its third time lucky for you. Am on progesterone suppositories too. Thankful that I don't have to do needles.

Breaking have you ever waited so desperately for your af as you are now? Can't wait for your ET. Good luck.

Nataliek am in the dreaded tww now. Beta is on 3/19. Am so sorry for your loss. When is your next beta?

Afm Don't know if am brave or not but am sick of looking at bfns. I have never been pregnant before. So if I do manage to get this time I want to know it from the beta results. I know it will kill me but I am willing to torture myself:p All these post ET meds are wonderful. They kind of convince you that you are pregnant with sore bbs, gassy, tiredness, cramps. If only the result were also positive. Ugghh.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...Goodluck...March 18 is goin to be here sooo fast! KMFX!!

Natalie....retail therapy always helps. Hopefully you can start you new cycle soon. 

AFM....I'm doing well...just minor cramping. The procedure itself is not as bad as I thought. It wasn't painful ...so....didn't feel any sharp pains or pokes. Just felt cramping as the scraping (3 scrapes back and forth) happened. Once it stopped the cramping lessened. 

I was told I may see some spotting ...so I've got a liner on.

I now have my sono....which had during my first round of fertiltiy tests but bc that was a yr ago , we are doing another one on Tuesaday.

AF is due next week but I thinks she will be late bc of retrieval


----------



## Nataliek

I had to go back for another beta, it's slowly creeping and is now up to 33. I should be 5 weeks preg today based on ovulation and my last period. I am so stressed and anxious I could be sick, I have to keep going in every 48 hours and they are hoping it will resolve itself. It it doesn't in a weeks time, I may have to have the methotrexate injection and I really don't want that. I walked all day yesterday to try and help things but nothing. I hope something happens soon.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nataliek said:


> I had to go back for another beta, it's slowly creeping and is now up to 33. I should be 5 weeks preg today based on ovulation and my last period. I am so stressed and anxious I could be sick, I have to keep going in every 48 hours and they are hoping it will resolve itself. It it doesn't in a weeks time, I may have to have the methotrexate injection and I really don't want that. I walked all day yesterday to try and help things but nothing. I hope something happens soon.

How frustrating to not know what's going on and see the numbers rise. 

I really hope this is resolved for you naturally and you can move on...


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @breaking. I know millions of women go through this but just don't want it to be an ectopic or something.


----------



## bash73

Nataliek said:


> Thanks @breaking. I know millions of women go through this but just don't want it to be an ectopic or something.

Nataliek- I had something like this last year...Beta was 25 and that was after being 4 days late w/AF...and then 2 days later went to 5 I was bleeding, went for a f/u 2 weeks later and it was up to 300 something...talk about the roller coaster...sadly after having a D&C once my numbers started to fall and then to find out nothing was in my uterus, had the methotrexate and then over a month later went to a specialist who by accident found a the ectopic in my right tube on ultrasound and had to have my right tube removed. I will pray for you as I know what you are going thru. Each time, I thought it was over and it lingered which to me was the worst. It's like once you know it's not viable you just want to move on.


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, I am terrified of ectopic. I hate that it doesn't seem to be moving forward on its own. The weirdest part of this whole thing is that I had my full blown period last Sunday, I was a day late. It was heavy for two days and when I went in for my cycle day 3 on Tuesday, that's when my beta came back at 11. Since Tuesday I have had very minimal bleeding and for two days, nothing at all. Tuesday number 11, Thursday, 15, Friday 19.75, today, 33. Worried.


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, glad to hear the procedure wasn't bad. I hope this helps your implantation too. 

Natalie, I'm so sorry Hun. How frustrating. I couldn't wait to have it drop and get my period again so I understand. Will they do an ultrasound to see what's going on?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @barbi. I have to go back on Tuesday for more bloodwork and then who knows. When the nurse called me today they said they are hoping it will resolve on it's own but if it goes on for longer than another week they will talk about options. I know they don't fool around with ectopics so that gives me some peace of mind. I just wish I would start spotting or something. Never thought I would say that. I'm going to sleep tonight and try to feel more positive about things tomorrow. Hope you're feeling ok and that you had a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Nataliek

I am so sorry to keep going on but I am beside myself with worry. Everytime I call and speak to a nurse, each of them have a different story or thoughts on what this is. Oh it's definitely a chemical, oh it could be ectopic. Well we don't know we just have to keep taking blood we can't see anything. So they won't do anything until my level gets high enough for them to diagnose whether or not it's in my uterus or it's in my tube? That concerns me a lot! If it is in my tube, is it not dangerous for me? I am so tempted to just push them to give me that shot to terminate. I feel sick with worry about this.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie....this is awful.

But unfortunately the nurses are right in both cases...it could be a chemical that is just not resolving on its own or it's ectopic....in some miracle chance could it be just a slow rising beta but then even slow rising #s should double.

Because of all the unknowns it makes sense they want to continue bloodwork and see what happens.....but then you are in limbo.

Yes ectopic can be dangerous but you are being monitored closely....it's more worrisome when it's happening without monitoring.


----------



## barbikins

After I did googling on ectopic, I was beyond terrified & freaked the hell out!
So I totally understand where you're at right now. I hope it does resolve on its own. Thing is about the shot (and it was discussed w/me) is its' some drug that they use for Cancer patients. And while it works & maybe better than doing a D&C, you have to refrain from TTC for three months after the drug is administered until it's out of your system. So wait it out but I'm so surprised they aren't pushing for an ultrasound. Can you ask them to do it?! I mean, its covered under OHIP for crying out loud.


----------



## Nataliek

I know @barbi I really don't want that shot either. It would be completely miraculous this is a normal pregnancy @breaking, I know in my heart it's not. I have been googling too which probably isn't helping matters. I am at work trying to distract myself and it's not going so well. I am going to ask them for an ultrasound tomorrow, I read that you can ask them to check a certain part of your uterus and if there is any sort of fluid it might give them a better idea of whether or not it's ectopic. I am also angry at my friends, oh just relax they would have you in if they thought it was dangerous. I hate feeling that way but I am so stressed and worried I could be sick. I appreciate you guys being here and listening and supporting me through this, helps so much knowing I am not alone.


----------



## barbikins

They can do an ultrasound to see if they can find a sac anywhere. Also if they can spot an ectopic. I believe in most cases this resolves itself. 
You know however, if you feel lot of pain or bleeding to go to the ER. Don't hesitate!
People who've never gone through what we have can only empathize but not truly understand how much is a stake. While on some counts yes they'd call you in if it were urgent but I know that I was brought in for an ultrasound so I believe this should have been an option for you. Ectopic can mean loosing a tube & that's nothing to feel relaxed about.


----------



## Nataliek

Exactly @barbi. I called them back and asked them and I spoke to one of the nurses I really like and she said because my levels are so low I am not at risk for any rupture. They still won't do an ultrasound until I am 6 weeks which would be this Sunday. She said they can treat it with a milder drug rather than having the methotrexate shot. I hope tomorrow I get some good news and the levels go down. It is your body and health and you're right, you can't even begin to understand how this feels unless you are going through it. I asked for an ultrasound just for my peace of mind but they still said they have to wait it out. That I don't like.


----------



## barbikins

im so sorry they're being difficult. keep seeing how your numbers are doing.
it sounds very low, they're right. mine shot up in the 70s before finally climbing back down. but two days later, it started to come down.
And, you say you already got your period??? Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, I was a day late, I got it feb 2 when I was due on feb 1. Ididn't think anything of it as it's not uncommon for me to go anywhere from 28-30 days on any given month. I had my usual pre-AF spotting on the Friday, I thought for sure I would get it sat but Sunday I got it. It was full blown Sunday, Monday and part of tues morning when it started to taper off. That's when I went in for my cycle day 3 bloodwork to start my IUI cycle and they called and said your beta is at 11. I just assumed I would miscarry right away given the amount of bleeding I had but it stopped and now this. I am happy they are so low, I suppose I should be a little more relaxed about that. I will be in there tomorrow bright and early, they said they will make a plan from there based on my numbers. Thanks, Barbi. I really appreciate your ear and support.


----------



## barbikins

so strange that you bled & it didn't sort out the situation. once I bled I knew it was over & it was. nothing like prolonging the inevitable eh?
i just hope you get some answer soon. When do you go for another BETA?


----------



## Nataliek

I know that's what is the most confusing, I had a regular heavy period, I am surprised anything is left. I go back tomorrow morning, I'll have the results early afternoon. I am hoping hoping hoping, they go down.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all?


----------



## Nataliek

Update: they are extremely confident it's not ectopic. Barbi, they gave me an ultrasound today and did not find anything besides a little fluid in my uterus, which they said was normal. I had another beta done and I am to go back on Friday. If I don't drop I have to take another form of medication (not methotrexate) to help induce the remaining miscarriage. They are going to keep monitoring my levels until they are dropping and another ultrasound on Sunday as I would be 6 weeks which is better to diagnose any chance of ectopic. 

I sure hope they are right, I feel a lot better now after having the ultrasound this morning and knowing at least nothing was spotted right now. I just wish I would start spotting already, argh! 

How is everyone else feeling? Barbi, you getting excited for the next transfer??? 

@breaking, how are you doing??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...I'm glad that it's not ectopic! Good news finally...


I'm good had my sono this morning and it was all good....so one more step done. Now waiting for AF.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I am beyond happy they gave you an ultrasound & put your mind at east. After-all, nothing like wondering if one of your tubes are going to burst & subsequently loose. I'm sorry you're still going through it though. Let me know how your beta is. I hope it just starts to fall on its own soon.

How was the sono test, Breaking? Was it painful? How are you feeling???

Yes, Natalie I am looking forward to our next transfer. I'm not sure if I'm excited. I'd say no. I am still a bit deflated but I do look forward to it. I'm very, very nervous however. You see, this could be either our last transfer or second last. Depending if all three make it to defrosting when the time comes. I really do want this time to pass quickly so that I can find out if I'm going to get pregnant or am I goign to have to go on another long break to save money up for another fresh round. You know, I really thought I'd have to worry about what I'd do with my remaining Embies in the freezer. But looks like that won't be anything for me to worry about anymore :(


----------



## Nataliek

Barbi, I can't even imagine how you are feeling. I so hope this transfer works for you and it puts an end to your struggle once and for all. Is there a risk to embryo survival when defrosting? If you don't mind me asking, is one round of IVF extremely expensive and do you have to pay for each transfer or is it all included in whatever you get from your initial egg retrieval? It sounds like transferring two seems like the absolute best way to go this time. I know you are probably nervous about the outcome and nothing anyone can say will make it any easier. If it's possible, you should take some time to yourself for a bit while you are playing the waiting game. 

@Breaking, did you have the sonohystogram? I had that, it wasn't too bad. My doctor was really quick, very mild cramps. 

My beta is still creeping lol, at a snails pace. I am up to a whole 48 now. Talk about prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, still creeping eh? So what's the protocol? At what point do they interfere & give you the shot? What is this alternate shot they're offering to you?

IVF is very expensive. And more expensive to those who don't have any coverage at all. We have full med coverage & that helps a lot. Mind you, the ER is the most expensive proceedure. We spent just over $3K in drugs (reimbursed to us) and the proceedure is normally $6200 plus $800 for freezing of embies. Because I lost both my tubes, I got a 2K off so it was $4200 for ER plus around $800 for Embryo Freezing plus over 3K in drugs. 

As for FET, I pay $1750 for the proceedure plus around $260 in drugs becasue I'm doing a natural cycle. Estrogen & Progesterone only.

I cant really take much me time unfortunately. I tried. But I will be booking massages at a spa to give myself pampering. And I may book some acupuncture for relaxation. 
Each day that passes feels like forever. This time around, time's not flying & I wish it could.


----------



## Nataliek

Holy smokes that is very expensive. I understand now why so many people can't continue on. It's so unfortunate there isn't more funding for procedures like this, everyone deserves a chance to have a family. We so fortunate to have full med coverage as well. I know this time must be moving at a snails pace for you, massage sounds fabulous. I had a facial last Friday and it really helped me relax. I am assuming (from what I have read) egg retrieval is not easy on your body? 

They gave me a prescription for misoprostol or something like that? They said by Sunday if I haven't come down and if nothing in the ultrasound I will start those. Then they keep checking my levels and ultrasounds every 48 hours as I would be 6 weeks this Sunday and that's where things start to grow and they have a greater chance of diagnosing an ectopic. I don't understand why I just can't start them now but they still keep saying the best treatment is to let it resolve itself but that is clearly not happening. I don't even have any incling of spotting nothing, in fact, I'm starting to feel bloated and slightly off. I bet money I have gone up more over yesterday and last night. I will not be totally at ease until this whole thing is over. Even though they say they are confident it's not ectopic, every 48 hours as my levels go up, they say well we hope they come down soon. Not overly comforting! I really just have to try and be calm and get through the next 4/5 days the best I can. Easier said than done, right? I'm at work and I am not even remotely productive.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...so sorry it's still creeping up! hopefully you get the ok to start the meds and move on. 

Agree with barb in how costly ivf is...I'm not covered at all so we pay all out of pockets. From ivf to fet to meds and freezing.


----------



## Nataliek

Wow @breaking. That's just so crazy. Did you get AF yet?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AF made an appearance last night before bed....shes slowly showing her face. just hasn't made a full entrance yet. 

But I'm glad she's here..means I'm officially in my FET cycle....yay! :)


----------



## Nataliek

Oh great!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie....
It's such a process of waiting and going thru the steps.

But I know 2 wks will fly by!!

How r u doing?


----------



## barbikins

Great news, Breaking! I'm following you from the other thread LOL. 
You'll probably transfer on CD14 or so. WHOOO!!!!!!!!!

Natalie, I'm sure they want to have your body take care of it before you need to take any meds. The meds they give you aren't natural for your body & it's probably best if you don't have to take it. I know it seems torturous and unfair but probably best in the end if your body can naturally shed & move on. I'm really sorry you have to go through this prolonging :( Will you go in for an u/s next week if worse comes to worse?

Alright, AFM:

I am going in for my FET on Monday the 17th! Irish be giving me some good luck please!!! Going to transfer two embryo!!!
I've decided NOT to do PIO ever again & my drug protocol just got more complicated. I am already taking Estrace three times a day. I now have to take Progesterone suppository 4 times a day & Oral Progesterone three times a day. Holy fuck. I start P tomorrow. Long with Steroids for 4 days & antibiotic for the FET. And my Aspirin daily. And Folic Acid. And on, And on, and on.


----------



## Nataliek

omg Barbi, on Monday! Two little peas, I will be crossing everything for you. That is a lot of medication, are you used to it? What are the steroids for? How long does a transfer take? 

@breaking, I am ok. Happy tomorrow is almost here, I hope my levels have gone down at least a little.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, did you hear back about Beta yet?
Steroids are to keep my body from attacking the frozen embryo. It suppresses my immune system. And then there are the antibiotics. 
I'm so used to having to take drugs all day long but this new protocol has me in the loo every 2-3 hours. It's a lot to keep track of & a lot of stops along the way. If I fall pregnant, I might consider going back to injections if my Progesterone keeps up 7 times a day. We'll see how things go. 
the side effects from the PIO is painful. The shots themselves aren't so bad. DH got really good at them but the oil builds up into these painful balls under the skin & gets to a point of painful to just sit & walk. Ugh.


----------



## Nataliek

oh that stinks, I guess you can't really treat that either. Just wait until they heal which probably takes a while if you are injecting every day. Do you have to take the meds all during the TWW?

No, they haven't called yet. I should hear soon. My husband came with me this morning and the nurse I spoke to about the Misoprostol tablets didn't remember our conversation and said, oh I am surprised he even prescribed you those with your levels being so low. I said we spoke about this the other day and you said oh good, that should help things? He didn't want to do another ultrasound today because I am still not quite 6 weeks yet and he wants to do one over the weekend. They basically said we need to see what your levels are doing because hopefully they are falling. I called them yesterday because I know they are not falling, I can tell they are going up and wanted the doctor to see that this morning and come up with some sort of plan on how to treat this. I mean how much longer will they let this go on for? She did say misoprostol is not a nice drug to take, it causes heavy cramping etc and the best course of action is to let my body sort this out but that is not happening and I am scared they will find an ectopic. I just cannot relax, I am so uneasy about this whole thing. I must be so annoying on here, I am so sorry for being such a debbie downer.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...so many threads lol. I'm kmfx for you hun!! This is it :)

Natalie.. i an so frustrated for you...i cant imagine how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I have to take the P & E for the whole TWW & if I fall pregnant, at some point I can stop E but have to take P up to 13 weeks. So there in lies my dilemma. However, I'll be over joyed if I'm pregnant so I don't CARE!

Oh wow - what a debacle at your clinic. I would be really frustrated as I'm sure you are they they don't even remember the convo they had with you. So, how do you know for sure your numbers are going up? What is your evidence of that? I really hope they dropped for you today. I know what this whole process is like & I really feel for you, hun xo
Make sure to do some thing really nice for yourself when this is over.


----------



## Nataliek

I just feel off, generally blah and I have had mild cramps the past few days. I don't have pregnancy symptoms but a feeling of something is not right. They called and they are now at 80. They are still maintaining that they feel this is just an abnormal chemical, but they told me today they can't rule out ectopic until they see my levels decreasing. The nurse said I am not in any danger of tubal rupture as my levels are so low but it still doesn't bring me any comfort. I mentioned that to my husband about the nurse not remembering and he said I know but they see so many people a day, try and relax. I know he is right and I am being irrational but still. I go back on Sunday (shoot me) at 7:45 am for bloodwork and ultrasound. The nurse said based on the ultrasound the dr is going to talk to me about treatment options and how to handle this. I was hoping to avoid methotrexate but who knows, at this point I will take whatever they give me. 

I hope your weekend goes fast, Barbi!!! Monday is just around the corner :)

Thanks, Breaking. Time will tell I suppose. I might have some wine tonight, take the edge off.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie....i've got an 8am appt tmrw....no sleeping in for me...booo!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I am out. The :witch: arrived this morning, which I figured since the cycle was cancelled. Since it's a weekend my fs office is closed so have to call first thing Monday morning and get in for a baseline ultrasound and go from there.


----------



## MandaC

Hey Barb...good luck Monday, I will be praying for you:) iam also in the city Monday at sick kids hospital. We will be so close. Lol

@Dannixo...sorry to hear about AF :( on to the next, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nataliek

So I was diagnosed with an ectopic this morning, it's in my right tube. I knew it as soon as they did the ultrasound this morning. Thank god the nurse who did the ultrasound this morning was amazing and the doctor is not taking any chances, they sent me straight to McMaster hospital. I started having a dull pain in my side last night and I knew today they would find something. I am so worried but thankful they caught it and if we weren't in fertility treatment, who knows. It looks like I will be given methotrexate intravenously but will know more after the doctor comes back.


----------



## Nataliek

Update-it was under 3 cm approx 1.3 cm so they gave me two shots of methotrexate. I am sad and worried and won't feel better until I know I am no longer at risk for surgery and that my levels go down. I was at 98 today so they are low, which is good. Am still not going to feel better until I know it's over. 3 month break for me, but very happy they caught it. Am a little disappointed they didn't go ahead with an ultrasound on Friday but guess they can only do what they think is right. I just can't believe there was nothing there 6 days ago and now this. They told me the period I had was just that, my period. The doctor said the pregnancy hormone was so low it didn't give enough of a trigger to stop my period therefore I just had one as per usual. Anyway rest today and tomorrow. I'm going back to work on tues.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie :hugs:

Sorry Hun. But I'm SO glad that you were being monitored closely ...and you're right already seeing a clinic...otherwise it would have been so easy to miss a dull pain. Now that this is being treated I'm happy you can move I soon :)


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Breaking. I hope you are right, I just want this over with. 

Good luck today, Barbi. I will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...how are you feeling? if you got AF already....will you bleed again after the metho shots? 

Barbi..thinking of you! 

Hi manda :)

Danni...sorry hun :hugs:

I've got nothing going on...no meds...no tests...no appts until Sat. cd 10.

My cd3 was good.. my FET is planned for the week of march31. I will learn more saturday.


----------



## Nataliek

I'm still anxious but getting through. They told me everyone is different but I might get some cramping and bleeding, which is a sign the medication is working. I have had nothing so far, they keep saying it's ok the medication will stop it but I'm not convinced yet. I won't feel ok until I know it's over. I have never prayed for cramps so hard in my life lol


----------



## Nataliek

Great news on your transfer, Breaking!! Are you getting excited?

Danni, sorry about AF. I hope next cycle works better for you. 

Barbi, how did the transfer go???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie....I'm not excited yet....it feels so far away still..im on cd5. Earliest I could transfer is cd19.

My nurse asked me the same question....and i guess I'm just more worried that it doesn't work!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Had my cd 3 ultrasound today and of course bad news again... I just can't get a break... I have 2 massive cysts the size of a baseball on my left ovary so we have another cancelled cycle and have to sit this month out. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni...I'm so sorry for the bad news. was the cyst from ovulation last cycle? Can you still try naturally?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls,

I had my transfer yesterday. It was a very busy day so didn't have much time for an update. Please check out my blog - I posted this morning along with photos of my two embies I hope this is it! Crossing fingers!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com/

Natalie, I hope it passes soon - fingers crossed. It's high time you can move forward from this ordeal. xoxoxo

Danni, really sorry about your cysts. Is this a common issue that occurs for you?


Breaking, can't wait for your transfer. And Hoping it sticks! xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi....i totally get your blog post. having hope but being realistic. Love the little embie pics...come on implant little one!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I got my hubbie to take a photo this time :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Did you wear green panties or green socks for some Irish cheer..lol.

I have been wearing the same soccer socks for every ivf appt. Lolllll. So far so good...will wear them to FET as well


----------



## barbikins

haha naw i dont have any good luck charms like that
i wore socks w/green toes/heels & that's all. I don't own green clothes. :D


----------



## Nataliek

I love your embie pics, Barbi!! I am crossing everything that one of them makes themselves right at home. Love your blog post, so glad you got through yesterday ok. 

Breaking, I understand how you feel about it not working. It's hard to stay optimistic sometimes. I am sure you have a great chance!!!

@Danni, I hope you're hanging in there!

I am pretty much just coasting along, praying this medication works. I have noticed no change and still have that dull pain so I called the clinic this morning. They said its normal and I probably won't notice a real change until my levels start to fall, which will likely be closer to Sunday. Can you say torture? I feel like a ticking time bomb. Worst part is, I cant even have a glass of wine on the weekend as it lowers the medications effects. BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## barbikins

Natalie I hope it starts to drop this week.
Did they say how many days it usually takes to kick in?
And that's just not right - about not being able to drink.
Fak.


----------



## Nataliek

They said about 4 days and they usually see a rise on day 4 bloodwork which I have been told is normal and not to panic. Day 7 blood test is the one they expect to see them going down. I am hoping I notice a difference by Friday or I may go berzerk.


----------



## Nataliek

Where are those embie pics taken? Were they in a dish or something like that?


----------



## barbikins

I hope soon then, Natalie. Don't want you to be waiting any longer than you need to.

Yes, these wee ones were in a petrie dish & they put the image on a TV screen. So, DH took a photo of it w/his phone. We're concerned if they both implant, that we have an image of them both. I just hope one is a sticky FX


----------



## Nataliek

That is very cool, I can't imagine what it must feel like to see them like that! I hope hope hope they are nice and cozy in there!


----------



## barbikins

It's crazy. It's like the first images of them other than the day they fertilized lol
Pretty cool to have a cellular image of a human at there days old.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I agree the embie pic is so cool.....couples who never have to think about ivf only know they are pregnant after 2ww....but we know our embies from day one....it's fascinating!!

Natalie...no wine??? Ugh! FX levels drop this wknd!!

Barbi...lol at green socks!! 

Well my soccer socks are DHs....I was looking for long warm socks...wore them once and now just wear them to all appts. So...its like I can't stop now...it kinda just happened.m


----------



## Anne24

Hi ladies. Sorry for MIA. Well I got my beta today and it's a negative. The levels are just at 7.74. Well I am of course devastated. But I guess I was kind of prepared for it due to all the pms that I kept on experiencing over the last week.

Barbikins those embies are beautiful. I hope and pray and believe that this will it for you. You are one brave girl. Bfn is difficult to take and an ivf bfn is more so because of the financial emotional physical investment that one has to go through.

Nataliek I am so sorry you are having to go through all this. I hope your levels come down soon. It is ironical that life throws us into such sticky situations. 

Breaking Just a couple more days before your transfer. Are you excited?


----------



## barbikins

Thank you, Anne xo I really hope this is 'it' too. I'm trying to remain positive & change my view of things but it's very hard to remain optimistic after all of this time.
And I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. What's the next steps for you?


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Yes, I know it is difficult to remain optimistic. I fear to think good things about me now for fear of raising my expectations and then getting gutted. I know I sound so pessimistic but with only failures I am kind of used to seeing the glass half empty. I need to discuss now if my frozen emby/embies are fit to be transferred. But I may take a break of a month before I start monitoring again.


----------



## barbikins

Anne, I feel the way you do. Less optimistic I am, the shorter the fall when it doesn't work out. Sad. 
How many embies do you have frozen? I hope it works for you on your FET cycle xo


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins I am not sure how many frosties I have. Here in India they do not give such detailed reports which is sad. I had a two day transfer.2 grade 1 4-cell embies. When I spoke to my embryologist on the day of transfer, I asked her about the frosties. And she said the freezing process was going on and will let me know the following day. But I never called the nurse since I tried to be positive I would be first time lucky. Stupid me. But I did have 6 matured egg and all 6 fertilized. Two were transferred. So I am hoping 2 remain for thawing if not more. But like you I no more see the silver lining now. I have never been pregnant before. So I really have no idea if my uterus is rejecting the embies. We have been diagnosed unexplained which is so frustrating.


----------



## barbikins

Anne, I am sure they all froze then. But you should be given that information at request!
Will you request to transfer two frozen embies?
I have been diagnosed as unexplained until my tubes were both blocked. But I'm still not pregnant & this is our THIRD IVF. I've been pregnant once, live birth & once, Chemical. So my body can do it. So really it's all a mystery.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone:)

Breaking...hi:) I have been around just not saying much. Iam still waiting for AF iam at about CD70ish. My IVF dr wants to do tests when I get it naturally so iam just hanging around. We go back to see him in May. Iam so excited about your transfer coming up iam crossing my fingers. 

Barb... I was thinking about u all day on Monday, your pictures are so neat:) I really really hope this is it for u. 

I will be reading but not saying much for the next little while.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Anne. I am so sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle, I can't imagine how it must feel. Take care of yourself and feel better soon.


----------



## barbikins

Nanda there you are!sorry you have so much waiting to do xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne....I am so sorry. I hope you can start a FET cycle as son as you're ready. 6 fertilized eggs will give you leftover to freeze for sure. :hugs:

Manda...hi Hun....sucks you are having such a long cycle....Fx it ends soon. Keep us posted as things start to move fwd! 

AFM....I'm more worried that it's not gong to work then excited....which isn't a good thing for PMA. So I gotta start being positive ...to help with mood and over all we'll being!!!!


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins Right now I am waiting for af and then an appointment with FS. DH and I haven't spoken yet as to how many to transfer. We also need to know the number of frosties and their quality before jumping gun.

Manda I am really sorry you are having to go through such an inordinately long cycle. I am afraid I didn't read your earlier posts but not sure when you ovulated. 

Breaking Don't worry about the outcome. I know it's easier said than done specially when I have been through the same thing . The first week I was super positive but by mid second week as pms kept getting stronger I kind of knew what was in the offing. This is such an emotionally exhaustive process that I guess it is ok to cry, to break down. After all we are human. I now firmly believe it that what will be, will be ; irrespective of our frame of mind.

Thank you ladies for all your kind words. This is a thread of strong hearted ladies :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...hope your AF comes in time so you are not waiting! hopefully you can jump into a fet as soon as possible! 

It is emotional and you're right...we need to take time to cry...its not easy being strong all the time.


----------



## Nataliek

I finally have some good news after a very tense 3 weeks. I went for my day for blood work after the metho shots and my levels finally dropped, I was at 98 on Sunday and 31 today!!! Talk about a sigh of relief. The doctor told me that nagging dull pain I was feeling was expected, the pregnancy tissue actually swells while its disolving and that's what can cause that. I spoke with him and he said that what I had was so small, 1.3 cm and the fluid in the tube he believes it tried to miscarry but it just didn't complete. I had no pregnancy sac, nothing. He did say any form of ectopic are usually caused by some sort of damage (scarring) in the tube and the next step moving forward would be for me to have an HSG before we have our first IUI. I can't try anything until June anyway, I am sadly on a 3 month break. I am going to embrace it. My husband and I just booked a little weekend getaway to Chicago on Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that. 

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie.. I'm so happy to hear your levels are down...finally. it's frustrating you now have to wait but yes take advantage and enjoy the time. 

I'm ok....but starting to feel a little impatient today! I'm only at cd10 appt tomorrow....my ET seems so far away still.


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins Right now I am waiting for af and then an appointment with FS. DH and I haven't spoken yet as to how many to transfer. We also need to know the number of frosties and their quality before jumping gun.
> 
> Manda I am really sorry you are having to go through such an inordinately long cycle. I am afraid I didn't read your earlier posts but not sure when you ovulated.
> 
> Breaking Don't worry about the outcome. I know it's easier said than done specially when I have been through the same thing . The first week I was super positive but by mid second week as pms kept getting stronger I kind of knew what was in the offing. This is such an emotionally exhaustive process that I guess it is ok to cry, to break down. After all we are human. I now firmly believe it that what will be, will be ; irrespective of our frame of mind.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your kind words. This is a thread of strong hearted ladies :)

Anne24....thank you:) I haven't had a period since jan 6 th. I had 2 follies but then they shrank and disappeared. I never did ovulate. I went to see the IVF doctor in feb and he wants me to do testing when AF comes naturally and he is concerned about my egg reserve :( we go back in May to hear about everything.


----------



## Nataliek

When do you go for your transfer, Breaking?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie...i got tentative dates of march 31 to April 4.

However.. tomorrow I have cd10 appt and i shouldd get a better idea based on lining etc.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls, I have been following you for the last couple of weeks but haven't written anything. Not sure if you guys remember me. I tried IUI last year failed and then went on to IVF. I had my first IVF transfer last October. It was successful and I became pregnant. Sadly it ended in a silent miscarriage. I had a D&C in December. I had a saline ultrasound in January after the D&C to see how my uterus was doing. They told me I developed a fibroid or a huge polyp that was impacting the uterine cavity. I was off all meds so I had to wait until I received my period before I could move forward with the surgery. I had my surgery this past Monday and it turned out to be a huge polyp. I go for a post op on Monday. If everything goes well then I will start a new cycle April 11th with a possible transfer date of May 1st thru May 4th. I am excited but petrified at the same time. I have 13 frozen embryos currently that we never tested. I going forward with PGD. I hope I have a couple of good ones. I wish you all luck! I am very hopeful for all of you. IVF works we just have to be patient.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies - I haven't posted because I've been trying to keep distracted. I am furious with my clinic and the doctors. I have been told so many conflicting things. I went in this morning for another Beta (I am surprised I have any blood left) and met with the nurse and I can't exercise, have anything with folic acid in it, no sex, and no alcohol for a month. Well it would have been nice for them to tell me that at the hospital last weekend or even my own clinic when they met with me on Thursday. I am an extremely active, healthy person and my lifestyle is so impacted right now it is making me miserable. Not to mention they didn't tell me the reason why you need to take it easy is because methotrexate makes your blood vessels tender, hence the reason for no exercise and sex. I realize this is a small price to pay as I had to be treated but they should have fully informed me of everything when I was receiving this injection. They told me it was just for the 4-7 days or until your levels reached 0. Anyway, sorry for the vent I just feel awful sitting around and not being able to eat the way I want to and not being active. I also hate it when people say things like "Well, you have two children, you should be thankful." Of course I am thankful, my kids are the loves of my life but it doesn't make repeated loss with a man that I love any easier. My husband is a wonderful, loving step-father to my children and has no kids of his own. All I want is to have a baby and complete our family and allow this man that has brought so much to my life and my kids lives to experience the joy of having his own child. I am just cranky today. I want to move on from this whole thing.

@Barbi, miss you on here. I hope you are hanging in there and not going too crazy. I can't imagine. I am praying for you so much that this is it for you. We need some good news!!! xo

@Breaking, not long now. Just one more week!!! I know time is probably creeping by, hope you are not going crazy!

@Blondehopeful, I hope your post op appointment goes well, keep us posted.

@Anne, I hope you are feeling ok and taking care of yourself xo

@Manda, I hope you are ok too, I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. Hang in there xo


----------



## Anne24

Blondehopeful I am so sorry for your loss. My ivf failure is painful enough. Can't imagine a mc. I hope everything goes well with you from now on. And great that you have 13 frosties.

Natali This is so frustrating. I hate mis-communication and half-fed information. I hope your beta has come down now?

Barbikins I hope you are doing well. Just hang in there hun.

Breaking When is your monitoring starting?

Manda Hope you are doing well.

Afm Af appeared yesterday. I have a question for anyone who has gone through ivf failure. Does your clinic investigate as to why it failed or just move on to the next?


----------



## barbikins

I typed this long reply, hit send & I got logged out. I fucking hate that!!!

Anyway sorry but I'll have to make this a bit short.
I'm 10dpo & bfn. I am also not convinced I'm pregnant at all. I think I'll never be pregnant again if I'm totally honest. I'm not in a good mood at all this week. NOT AT ALL.

@Natalie, I'm very sorry hun for all the non-sense you've gone through.
I'm very happy however that your numbers are coming down. And just remind yourself that it's short term pain for long term gain. So don't worry about working out right now. You can go on walks, right?

@Anne, there isn't anything to investigate in a failed IVF if everything looks great. It's a numbers game. You just have to keep taking your chances unfortunately. I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face :(

@Blond, welcome back! I am happy they found a culprit. Sounds to me since they've removed it and you can get pregnant, your bfp is not that long ways away. So happy you don't have to wait too much longer! WHOOP. Fingers Crossed xo

@Manda, still no AF ? What's the cause of this???

@Breaking - next week will be here sooner than you know it :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Blond...glad to hear surgery was good and now you can prep for your ivf cycle!

Anne...glad that your AF is here and u can plan what's next. I have read that many Clinics have a 'wtf' appt after failed cycle. 

Natalie...sorry that u have to deal with this! One of the reasons I ask so many questions...is bc the best use always ends up sharing helpful info that to them is just second nature...they don't think we would need to know. I used to not ask what I thought were dumb/obvious questions. But now I do!

Barb...:hugs: 

Afm...my lining is not thick enough to continue on a natural cycle. I am starting estrogen today via climara patch. I go back in for u/s b/w on saturday. This means that I will not transfer on 31st...but later that week.


----------



## MandaC

Hi barb.....iam sorry about the bfn but hopefully u still have time because it is still early. 

With my PCOS my cycles are always this long if not on meds and don't ovulate. This one tho seems a little to long. My last period was jan 6. I keep meaning to take a test just for the fun of it. Maybe I will buy one tonight but I already know the answer. Lol

Chin up:) Xo


----------



## Nataliek

@Barbi, I am sorry your are feeling like crap this week!!! Have you ever gotten an early positive? I never ever have. It's always been the day after I am due for my period. I know you're discouraged and it won't matter if I say, don't worry yet, you will regardless. I hope you are coping ok with the wait, I am praying hard for you!!!! Yes, I can go for walks. I am going to hit the gym for a leisurely walk on the treadmill tomorrow morning. 

@Breaking you're right, I never thought of it being second nature to them. A part of me thinks I am over reacting but that was a serious drug I was given and I think full disclosure of what to do and not to do should have been provided, you know? I have a follow up with my doctor this Wednesday to discuss the plan moving forward. At this point, I honestly feel hopeless that it will work out for us. Trying to be positive but it's still too fresh. I hope your lining co-operates with the meds, I know just one more week can feel like an eternity but it will be here before you know it. 

@Anne I am glad you got your AF and can talk about your plans moving forward. I always feel a little more hopeful at the start of a new cycle.

@Manda I hope you are hanging in there despite your lack of AF, I hope it comes soon.


----------



## tommyg

Barbs I opened up this thread as if I don't conceive this month IUI will be my next step. Absolutely gutted to read your post, I really hoped this would be your month. Wish I knew what to say. All I can do is send you a huge hug.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls xoxoxox
It's just been such a long, hard road.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins I don't know what to say. I just want to give you one big virtual hug:hugs: I really hope clinics could investigate as to why a perfect,textbook cycle fails so that it helps in further diagnosis. I simply cannot accept the fact that we have to depend merely on luck and statistics to see if a cycle succeeds or fails, especially when you are paying from your pocket and going through an emotional and physical roller-coaster drive. The outcome cannot be treated at par with a natural cycle. I am sorry for the rant but I simply cannot accept that with so much of so-called medical innovation and stuff etc. doctors still cannot investigate the cause behind a failed ivf/fet cycle. 

Breaking I know the delay must be frustrating but I guess they are making sure everything is perfect before ET.

Manda Is there no way they can induce af? Just asking. Delay and uncertainty is so frustrating especially when you are mentally prepared for ivf.

Natali How have you been? I hope you soon resume your normal life.

Afm I do have my wtf apt this Thursday. My hcg beta was 7.74. Anything between 5-10 is considered inconclusive and calls for a second test a week later if one doesnt start af. I was asked the same thing to do. But I started af last Saturday. I called clinic to let them know. Nurse instructed me to stop all medicines. But she also told this(this is gross and tmi, sorry) if I have anything 'mass' as discharge, then store it in a container and get it to the clinic to be examined. The day I started af, i.e. Saturday, I had no clot. But on Sunday morning, when I went to pee at around 6, I had this huge thing coming out(sorry tmi) almost the size of a cigar pack, intact. But I was so sleepy and completely unprepared, so couldn't store it :nope:. I have no idea if that was a uterine lining or the embies that were transferred. I have never experienced this before. I was expecting for a heavy flow but certainly not this. Sorry for the graphic description.


----------



## Anne24

Sorry for the double post. But it just occurred to me that Barbikins you are just 7dp3dt which is like technically you are only 9dpo. Please do not give up just yet. Very few get a positive this early. I am praying for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...when I had my chemical /early miscarriage....i also had heavy blood flow and at one point discharged a fleshy type mass...i asked about this and they said it was probably the start of the placenta...the embies would be too small to be that big so I would think it's the same thing as I had....so maybe you had a chemical?


----------



## Anne24

Breaking I will discuss this with FS in my next apt. I was reading in another thread where someone had similar ivf beta levels, but it never rose and hence was considered chemical.


----------



## MandaC

Anne24 said:


> Barbikins I don't know what to say. I just want to give you one big virtual hug:hugs: I really hope clinics could investigate as to why a perfect,textbook cycle fails so that it helps in further diagnosis. I simply cannot accept the fact that we have to depend merely on luck and statistics to see if a cycle succeeds or fails, especially when you are paying from your pocket and going through an emotional and physical roller-coaster drive. The outcome cannot be treated at par with a natural cycle. I am sorry for the rant but I simply cannot accept that with so much of so-called medical innovation and stuff etc. doctors still cannot investigate the cause behind a failed ivf/fet cycle.
> 
> Breaking I know the delay must be frustrating but I guess they are making sure everything is perfect before ET.
> 
> *Manda Is there no way they can induce af? Just asking. Delay and uncertainty is so frustrating especially when you are mentally prepared for ivf.
> *
> Natali How have you been? I hope you soon resume your normal life.
> 
> Afm I do have my wtf apt this Thursday. My hcg beta was 7.74. Anything between 5-10 is considered inconclusive and calls for a second test a week later if one doesnt start af. I was asked the same thing to do. But I started af last Saturday. I called clinic to let them know. Nurse instructed me to stop all medicines. But she also told this(this is gross and tmi, sorry) if I have anything 'mass' as discharge, then store it in a container and get it to the clinic to be examined. The day I started af, i.e. Saturday, I had no clot. But on Sunday morning, when I went to pee at around 6, I had this huge thing coming out(sorry tmi) almost the size of a cigar pack, intact. But I was so sleepy and completely unprepared, so couldn't store it :nope:. I have no idea if that was a uterine lining or the embies that were transferred. I have never experienced this before. I was expecting for a heavy flow but certainly not this. Sorry for the graphic description.

Hi Anne24.....the delay is just the way it is for me when I am not medicated and don't ovulate. Its really annoying. I definitely can induce it with Progesterone but my IVF dr. wanted me to do some blood tests when AF cam naturally so he didn't want me taking anything. We aren't planning IVF until june anyways so I figure what the heck just let it ride. lol But good news I think the Witch just flew in about 15 mins ago. It is very very light but forsure its something. So my 79 days cycle is OVER!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Yay Manda for AF!!! Good stuff :)

Thanks Anne for your words. Oh - I thought it meant 10dpo? Everyone else online calculates it like this.

Well, today is 8dp3dt & bfn!!!!!!! So I'm sure it's over.


----------



## MandaC

Aww barb Iam sorry u have to feel like this:( I know how crappy it feels. 

I just went to check again and it is almost gone. I dunno whats going on. I guess we will see how the day goes. What are the chances of that first lot being implantation bleeding. lol or am I just being silly. Maybe I will still go buy a cheapie to pee on and see


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb...:hugs: I want this for you so bad. you deserve to see a bfp. Kmfx!

Manda...so odd AF is playing hide and seek.

AFM...got my 2 patches on...hoping my lining improves.


----------



## MandaC

Ummmm this just happened!!!!

What are the dreaming chances this test is not wrong after 79 days!!! In for bloodworm tmrw I go. 

What do u all think? I had VERY light pink blood this morning then nothing then just now a tiny bit of a red line. Implantation??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. That's soooo dark!!

Are you going to go in for beta!!??


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. That's soooo dark!!
> 
> Are you going to go in for beta!!??

Oh yes I am. I will go in tmrw morning first thing!!


----------



## Nataliek

omg @Manda! That's a positive, definitely not evap. 79 days?? You must have ovulated in there somewhere!!!


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Ummmm this just happened!!!!
> 
> What are the dreaming chances this test is not wrong after 79 days!!! In for bloodworm tmrw I go.
> 
> What do u all think? I had VERY light pink blood this morning then nothing then just now a tiny bit of a red line. Implantation??

OMG!!! Yay!!!! That's a super dark line! Congratulations! You've given me hope!


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins My bad. You are 11dpo. I am still kmfx.

Manda OMG OMG. The first line is the test line right? That is so dark. You must be well past 4 weeks. This is amazing and nothing short of a miracle. Keep us posted on your beta levels.


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm this just happened!!!!
> 
> What are the dreaming chances this test is not wrong after 79 days!!! In for bloodworm tmrw I go.
> 
> What do u all think? I had VERY light pink blood this morning then nothing then just now a tiny bit of a red line. Implantation??
> 
> OMG!!! Yay!!!! That's a super dark line! Congratulations! You've given me hope!Click to expand...

Anything is possible Dannixo remember that. Iam going soon for my beta.


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!!!!

My beta is over 5000!!!!!!!!!! The nurse said I am most likely over 5 weeks. Iam blown away!!! She is calling me later this afternoon to set up an ultrasound ASAP. I will fill u in later 

AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats Manda. So happy for you!


----------



## Anne24

Congrats Manda. That's awesome. Wish you a h&h 9 months.


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone!!!! Iam still totally shocked.


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> Morning!!!!!
> 
> My beta is over 5000!!!!!!!!!! The nurse said I am most likely over 5 weeks. Iam blown away!!! She is calling me later this afternoon to set up an ultrasound ASAP. I will fill u in later
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH

Yay!!! I am so happy for you! You give me so much hope that this can and will happen!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda..that is amazing..what a surprise :)


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!!!
> 
> My beta is over 5000!!!!!!!!!! The nurse said I am most likely over 5 weeks. Iam blown away!!! She is calling me later this afternoon to set up an ultrasound ASAP. I will fill u in later
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Yay!!! I am so happy for you! You give me so much hope that this can and will happen!Click to expand...

It will happen Dannixo!!


----------



## barbikins

Holy crap Manda. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Nataliek

That's so wonderful, Manda!!! Congrats!


----------



## barbikins

Well girls I did a test when I got home but blood mixed w water. I got an instant bfp. Which prompted me to use up ALL my tests I had at home -all bfp! I hope it's viable being a really late bfp.


----------



## Nataliek

BARBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart is racing I am so happy for you!!!!!! It's not late, you're only 12dpo, that's totally normal!!!!! One of them made themselves nice at home in there!!! How do you feel? In shock???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm really feeling this thread has some positive vibes and great luck starting up...

First....Manda has a crazy 80 day cycle with EWCM on cd50 ....and she's got a beta of 5000!!!!!!

And now Barbs news of surprise positive with bloods on 3 hpts!!!:hugs:

:happydance::happydance:

Let's keep it up....barb can't wait for your run to shoppers to pick up frers....lol


----------



## barbikins

I haven't accepted it yet. I realize I have to have hcg in my blood but I wanna see it in my pee to believe it. And then progression. 
I hope this is real or else my heart can't handle it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Totally understand where you are coming from,....that's why i referred to it as a positive on an hpt ....bc for now that's what it is....a positive that you have hcg!

Got your back Hun! It's going to be a nerve wracking journey.....but you can do it....and take each step...each test one day at a time!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Oh my gosh barb!!!! When ru going to pee on a FRER?? You are soooooo not late. Get going and pee on that damn stick:)

When is your beta?


----------



## haleiwamama

You guys mind if I join in? I'll be doing my first IUI this month... my cycle hasn't started yet but my test was a BFN..

I'll be taking Gonal-F and Ovidrel shot, not sure which days or the dosage yet... has anyone here done this protocol with IVF and had a BFP? How many follicles did you have? What was your lining thickness?


----------



## barbikins

Manda my tests today on FRER was bfn. Both fmu and afternoon. 
I hope by Friday to see smth. Then I will know its real lol
My beta is on Monday. If I keep getting bfps I may go Sunday instead.


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Well girls I did a test when I got home but blood mixed w water. I got an instant bfp. Which prompted me to use up ALL my tests I had at home -all bfp! I hope it's viable being a really late bfp.

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! Never give up!


----------



## barbikins

I still don't believe it though. I feel like its a joke lol


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> You guys mind if I join in? I'll be doing my first IUI this month... my cycle hasn't started yet but my test was a BFN..
> 
> I'll be taking Gonal-F and Ovidrel shot, not sure which days or the dosage yet... has anyone here done this protocol with IVF and had a BFP? How many follicles did you have? What was your lining thickness?

I have not done ivf but have done two failed iui's. I did menopur injections which is a tad bit different but my lining was 11 one month 8 another 7 another and I had 2 cancelled cycles.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda my tests today on FRER was bfn. Both fmu and afternoon.
> I hope by Friday to see smth. Then I will know its real lol
> My beta is on Monday. If I keep getting bfps I may go Sunday instead.

I didn't realize u could actually use blood and it would give u an actual result. 
Do I dare ask how u got so much blood?


----------



## barbikins

I pricked my pinky and squeezed the blood out!


----------



## haleiwamama

barbikins said:


> I pricked my pinky and squeezed the blood out!

wait, let me see if I got this right... you squeezed blood on a FRER?


----------



## Anne24

Barbi Hcg in your blood means your body has started producing it. Just wait a couple more days and it will soon show up in your pee. And you are not late at all you are just 12dpo. You may have just implanted. This is so exciting. Never give up. It can happen and it will happen. But can I request you something please? Please don't prick any more blood. I understand the desperation, myself having gone through a failed cycle. But you will soon see a positive in your pee.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I pricked my pinky and squeezed the blood out!

Wow it looked like so much blood :)


----------



## Jlh1980

Congrats manda!!barb I'm holding my breath that this is it for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

OK girls, I totally regret posting that photo & jumping to conclusions. My tests today re NEGATIVE. 
I had a bad feeling but was ever so hopeful. That's all we can be.
So, I'm probably going to be lurking but not much talking for a while.
I need to step back from all this crazy TTC and not be so absorbed in it for a while.
I wish everyone so much luck xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb...completely understand how this journey can get so crazy and absorbing. 

I'm so hopeful for you....and confused as to how 3 differ testa gave you the same results and now they are different. 

I don't think you jumped to any conclusions...i would see that and think the same thing. there is hcg in blood! 

:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All! It has been a while...

Barb - so sorry for another BFN. A mental and physical break is well deserved. You are really amazing that you just keep your head up and keep at it!

MAnda-- congrats girl!! That is amazing!!

Breaking-- hope you have been well. Looks like you are doing IVF!? Best of luck!!

AFM, as you know I had my failed IVF in early September. After a few months off we decided we would do an IVF cycle again. Two weeks before I started the IVF cycle we found I out I was pregnant-- we were ecstatic. First beta was 2,600. Within a few days they told me I would miscarry as my numbers were not doubling.. then before you know it we found out it was ectopic but not in my tube.. in my right OVARY. So rare. I had to get 2 rounds of mexotrethate as it was not miscarrying on it's own. It was honestly miserable. 

But... after all that... we finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. We are pursing domestic adoption of a newborn! It is expensive as sh*t and equally as overwhelming as TTC but it a different way of course. I will keep ya'll posted!! All the best to each one of you. XOXO


----------



## tommyg

Barbikins been stocking so sorry this hasn't worked for you. I think a break would be no bad thing, give your emotions time to recover. Take care.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins :hugs: you did not jump to any conclusion. I would have thought the same thing too. Take care.

Afm I am trying to do a natural FET cycle. However if my endometrium does not go to the required thickness, I shall go for a medicated FET the cycle after. Honestly speaking I want to take a break this cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Anne :)
Well today bfn & its like 14dpo. I stopped taking my meds as it takes 4-5 days for my period to start.
We talked about doing a fresh cycle instead of my last frozen embryo. The verdict will be on my husband & if he agrees. It's more of a money thing right now.
But I would like to do another retrieval & transfer two fresh embryo at 70% rather than another frozen at 40% and its the last embryo. Last of the pickings.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle - wow an ectopic in your ovary...that is so crazy! i'm glad it didnt get too serious and youve moved passed it. adoption - that is sooo exciting ...i'm so happy for you! be sure to come by and let us know how it's going!

Good plan Barb - it always helps me when i know what our next step is!


AFM...quick update: had my cd17 lining check and it looks good...over 8.5...yay! My RE reviewed my u/s and b/w results today and decide he wants me back for one more check on Monday ...if everything looks good then FET on Sat - one more week!:coffee:


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I'm sorry barb that it didn't work again. Keep your faith and pray. It will happen. My husband and I have decided to become licensed foster parents. We start our first training class Monday!


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I'm sorry barb that it didn't work again. Keep your faith and pray. It will happen. My husband and I have decided to become licensed foster parents. We start our first training class Monday!

That's great news Dannixo:)


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi ladies! Been catching up on all your journies once a week. 
Manda- Congrats huh! that is SO exciting! So happy for you!!! 
Barb- I am so so sorry. But i completely applaud you for being willing to try again with fresh embies. Im praying for you sis! You are so brave! 
Danni- thats how we got pregnant! We were in the middle of our foster classes, intending to adopt, and i scheduled my last try at IUI and we got pregnant. My close friends were laughing at me because i was MORE excited about doing emergency foster than my IUI. For me, foster to adopt was a for sure thing. I was going to get a baby IUI was a gamble. Hope you get your baby one way or another. It will shock you how much you can love foster babies that need it. :) We are still going through with the emergency foster idea.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls, how is everyone doing?

@Breaking will your transfer be this Friday?

@Anne, how are you doing?

@Danni great news about becoming foster parents, how exciting for you both!

@Barbi, I hope you are ok and feeling ok. Hang in there xo

@Manda, how are you feeling? Do you know roughly how far along you are?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Natalie....how are you doing? hope you are taking advantage of your little break.

I'm good...I'm transferring on saturday morning...yesterday i started my fet med protocol. 

Can't wait for this to happen. I'm off next week for 4 days...we booked a spa staycation. 

Feeling excited but very nervous!!!


----------



## MandaC

Nataliek said:


> Hi Girls, how is everyone doing?
> 
> @Breaking will your transfer be this Friday?
> 
> @Anne, how are you doing?
> 
> @Danni great news about becoming foster parents, how exciting for you both!
> 
> @Barbi, I hope you are ok and feeling ok. Hang in there xo
> 
> @Manda, how are you feeling? Do you know roughly how far along you are?

Hi Nataliek....iam 7wks 3days. I had my first ultrasound on Friday and saw the heart beat. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Anne24

Natali I am good hun. I am going for scans to see how my lining develops without medication. I have two more frosties left which we plan to transfer in the next 2/3 cycle. I hope you are doing well too. When is your next appointment?

Dannixo I don't stay in the US, so not sure about classes for foster parents. Correct me if I am wrong, are you adopting? If so then that's great. Whichever way it is, I hope you soon become a mom :)

Breaking Only two more days to go. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get a bfp. This thread badly needs one after Manda's. The spa staycation is a cool idea. Anything to keep you engaged in the 2ww is more than welcome. Since this is a fet cycle, was your e2 levels checked? I am sorry I hope you don't mind me asking. What are the medicines for fet med protocol? Is it progesterone, one for lining and baby aspirin?

Manda Wow that is awesome. So you must have conceived sometime in February.

Barbikins How have you been? I hope you are doing well. Take care.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...I'm excited for your cycle. Fx for you :)

Yes all bloods...estrogen and progesterone are monitored.

Orginally I was on a natural cycle...i was going to ovulate then start meds to pump lining and then transfer. 

But when I went in on cd10 my estrogen was low and as a result so was my lining...so they decided to medicate. i was out on estrogen to increase lining a d it also stops ovulation. 

Then on Monday cd19 my lining was good and fey scheduled for Saturday.

The pre- fet protocol I started yesterday is: Prednisone, prometrium, progesterone, estrogen and baby aspirin.

If I had gone thru with all natural I would have started this on CD 15 and transfered cd19.

Goodluck hope that helps!


----------



## Sarah5218

hello im new here would love to join in.. dh and I are currently on our first cycle medicated and iui.. I used clomid 50 2-6 follistim 75 7-9 trigger hcg 10,000 cd 10 iui cd11.. currently im 3dpiui and going crazy. im testing out the trigger which I think only feeds my obsession with peeing on sticks lately.. im bloated, bbs sore, and cramping which my brain has to keep telling me to stop symptom spotting its only the meds.. is this craziness normal lol


----------



## Anne24

Hi Sarah Welcome to the group. Though many of us here have moved on to ivf, I hope you get a bfp with iui. All the symptoms that you are having may well be coz of the meds. You may not have implanted as yet. I know its easier said than done, but taking it easy does help. Though I myself am a frantic symptom spotter. Good luck.

Breaking Thanks for that info. So your et is on the 5th. Do you plan to test at home? I probably had a suspected chemical in my last ivf cycle, though there's nothing to prove it apart from an inconclusive beta and that huge fleshy thing come out. I am trying to rest my body this cycle before I move on to fet. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nataliek

@breaking I am so excited for you, only two more days to go! A spavacation sounds fabulous and probably just what you need. We are off to Chicago for a getaway weekend in two weeks and I am really looking forward to it.

@Anne I am glad you are feeling ok, when will you have your transfer? 

@Manda that is so wonderful, congratulations. So happy for you!

@Sarah I am pretty new here too, these ladies are lovely and very supportive. I know how hard it is not to symptom spot but we will do it anyway lol. 

I am doing ok, I still haven't stopped spotting from getting my first period last Thursday so I am hoping it stops soon. I am bummed I have to wait until the beginning of June to try again but I probably need it, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne...yes my FET is on sat 5th. I will be testing at home. I'm going to wait until 5dpt and hopefully hold off until 6dpt. I do not like to find out the results from the nurses phone call...i get very anxious waiting for my phone to ring...and dont like to have bad news delivered that way. if there was some beta in your blood then yes it was likely a chemical...which means this can work...it was just not the right embryo!! 

Natalie...hopefully the spotting stops soon. and I'm glad you are going to Chicago to enjoy some time away. It will re-energize you for the next cycle! 

I too am excited for Saturday but also anxious and nervous....which comes from what if this doesn't work?!

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies
I started stimming on Wed for a fresh cycle. Short 4 week protocol so I should have my ER on the 13th!

Hope you are all well xo


----------



## Anne24

Natali Why can't you start ttc before June? Am I missing something? I know you are going for a holiday to Chicago. Is it because of the ectopic that you are taking a break?

Breaking The outcome is not in your hand. So far you have done your best. The next step is basically a numbers game and a lot of it is luck, which unfortunately is not in our hand. Good luck for Saturday.

Afm Some major developments have cropped up. We are doing a natural cycle FET this cycle itself and transfer is on Monday, 7th April. We might have to relocate to a different city(1400miles away) owing to DH's recent change of job in a month's time. I don't want to keep our frosties and wait for FET sitting in a different city 1400 miles away. This was an unmedicated cycle but surprisingly my endometrium is excellent according to FS. My day 11 scan showed an et of 8mm and it was three layered(which ideally it should be). I ovulated last night on cd 13(Thursday night). Today is day 14 and et is at 11mm. I have started the fet protocol today. This is all so unexpected and unplanned. We are transferring both the embies since one is strong and the other weak. Doesnt make sense to keep the weak one on ice forever. This is our last bet. If this doesn't work we will have to go for another ivf , we have no money for it anymore. This is happening so fast that I don't know what to expect.

I read this in another thread. A lady got a beta of 8 at 12dpiui. The clinic was expecting a chemical, but asked her to go for a second beta a week later. It was 42. And it kept on doubling every 48 hours. And she went on to have a healthy baby girl. I guess we should never give up hope. Anything is possible.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins So happy for you. I love your spirit of never giving up. You go girl.


----------



## Nataliek

@anne my tube needs to heal and because the metho stripped my body of all folic acid, they want you to start taking it and after two periods, you can start trying again. We aren't trying naturally again as we know we can get pregnant, we are moving straight to medicated IUI so I can be monitored through the whole process closely. Mentally I feel better about not having to try and stress out about optimal timing, I'd rather have the insemination and just do things that way. The doctor basically said she wants to experiment with the medication to see if they can stop my mid cycle spotting as I have that every month at the time of ovulation plus pre AF spotting. At the last appointment the doctor told me it may be an implantation issue becuase of the spotting. They apparently don't do IVF transfers if there is any sort of fluid in the uterus because of the lower chance of success for implantation. I just finished spotting and my first period so have to have one more at the end of the month and then have another sono to make sure my tube has healed and there are no blockages now. After the sono, we can try again. I'll be looking at late may early June depending on my period this month. 

That's such a whirlwind, Anne. I sometimes think things are better when you have less of a chance to over think and over analyze and you just jump in and do it. I am very excited for you, don't give up hope. 

@barbi I am so happy you are doing a fresh cycle!! That is great news, you are so strong!!!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Breaking, I hope things went smoothly for you today!!! Keep us posted, hope you get some nice relaxation over the next few days.


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Thinking of you. I hope the emby snuggles in nice and cozy there.

Natali I hope you enjoy this forced break. Have loads of fun in your Chicago trip.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...sending you good sticky vibes!!!! 

Anne...wow that's happening so fast..Goodluck Hun ! We will be in this tww together...:hugs:

Natalie...thx Hun. Embie and transfer were both good :)

Now I wait....agh don't like this part!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Hun! How was your transfer?!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbi...sending you good sticky vibes!!!!
> 
> Anne...wow that's happening so fast..Goodluck Hun ! We will be in this tww together...:hugs:
> 
> Natalie...thx Hun. Embie and transfer were both good :)
> 
> Now I wait....agh don't like this part!

Good luck! I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi, baby whisper......transfer was good...now it's the waiting game....

Tick tock.

Barb....grow follies grow...KMFX!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone my friend just told me for people living in Ontario OHIP is now paying for IVF. Iam just waiting for her to give me all the details. That is super awesome breaking and Barbikins if you happened to need another round. Hopefully not tho!!


----------



## MandaC

Here's the article!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 2


----------



## barbikins

Ya I read that and it's not for sure. The Liberal party has to be voted in first and then this has to pass. It would be amazing to give woman some relief. Personally I don't think 1 IVF round not including monitoring and drugs is enough. The cost is still very much out of reach for so many people. I hope this all changes some day. Quebec covers IVF, period. 

Going in for ER tomorrow! FX

Hope you're all well xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda.....it's nice to know they are thinking about it but I'll believe it when it happens.....like Barb said it should be like Quebec.

Barb....FX for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your update!!! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I wanted to update the girls on here that I don't chat to elsewhere .....as others will have seen this msg from me already. 

I tested today at 6dp5dt. It's a relief and scary and I'm shocked to see a 2nd line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Anne24

Yayyy Breaking. Congratulations. That second line is so strong and as clear as day light. Do you go for a beta?

Barbikins Good luck for tomorrow.

Afm I am technically 8dpo today and nothing much to report apart from ocassional cramps.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Anne....I'm going for my beta on Monday

Goodlck Hun....I know the tww is agonizing 

:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Yay Breaking! H&H 9 months


----------



## Anne24

Breaking Did you have any symptoms? It's so hard to distinguish between pms n pregnancy symptoms especially when we have already been pumped with hormones.


----------



## MandaC

Sorry hear is the proper link. They announced it on Thursday morning. 

https://www.citynews.ca/2014/04/10/...partial-funding-for-ivf-fertility-treatments/


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> I wanted to update the girls on here that I don't chat to elsewhere .....as others will have seen this msg from me already.
> 
> I tested today at 6dp5dt. It's a relief and scary and I'm shocked to see a 2nd line.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Breaking Dawn said:


> I wanted to update the girls on here that I don't chat to elsewhere .....as others will have seen this msg from me already.
> 
> I tested today at 6dp5dt. It's a relief and scary and I'm shocked to see a 2nd line.

Yay! Congrats! I wish you the best. Please keep us posted on the progress and your beta results.

AFM - my new FET cycle has started. AF showed today after my surgery. I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound on Monday morning. Then I start my estradiol etc. I'm hoping everything goes well and I have a transfer between May 1st and 4th! Yay!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies. 

We are cautiously happy and I will feel better when we see beta results.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> We are cautiously happy and I will feel better when we see beta results.

I felt the same as you. So nervous the test was wrong or something but those dark lines don't lie. Lol iam so excited for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anne24 said:


> Breaking Did you have any symptoms? It's so hard to distinguish between pms n pregnancy symptoms especially when we have already been pumped with hormones.

Since the transfer I've been feeling a few things. Since I'm progesterone / estrogen meds...many of the symptoms I felt were similar to what I felt in the past. 

But now looking back since the transfer there were some slight differences from other cycles. 

Boobs/nipples full and tender..like always on Progesterone. BUT this time my nipples were sore to the touch. Ie they hurt not just tender. 

Constipation..gas...usual progesterone symptoms.

OK this one's TMI. There's been a smell down there...i dont remember exactly when it started a few days after transfer. I think it is the progesterone as I'm doing them vaginally 3 times a day. Also...I'm very moist down there i can feel it when I put the supps in. It's not wet..bc there is no discharge. I can only describe it as moist lubrication 

Exhausted...even though was out at the spa...bc i was having weird dreams I thought that's why. 
Weird dreams that would wake me up, for the past 3 nights. 

I had 2 obvious pinches...which I put down to estrogen and progesterone day of transfer and 1dpt. I started very light AF like cramps yesterday at 6 dpt...and they are stronger today. 

Today at 7dpt I am exhausted...i need to clean as I have friends coming over and all I want to do is get into bed. 

I hope this helps decipher some of what you're feeling. 

Goodluck!


----------



## barbikins

the pinching sounds like implantation. woman who describe it at 5 day transfers usually get pregnant. its likely you implanted on ET day.


----------



## Nataliek

Breaking that is wonderful news, elated for you! Now the rest of us need to keep the good news going!


----------



## barbikins

Natalie how are you Hun? I've been Mia. What's new with you?
I did my ER today. 15 eggs. ET hopefully on Thursday, 5 day embies. 
I'll get an update on fertilization tomorrow.


----------



## Anne24

Barbi 15 eggs is wonderful news. You had a good fertilization rate last time, I hope you get many embies this time. 

Natali How have you been? How was your trip?

Afm Just chugging along . I don't feel positive at all and I have no symptoms whatsoever. No sore bbs, no constipation, nada.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi....the transfer day implantation could be why the line is so dark at 6dpt. 

Natalie...thx Hun. Yes Fx for the group here!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Natalie how are you Hun? I've been Mia. What's new with you?
> I did my ER today. 15 eggs. ET hopefully on Thursday, 5 day embies.
> I'll get an update on fertilization tomorrow.

This is great news !!! :happydance:


----------



## Nataliek

I am good, Barbi. I have been feeling ALOT better about things, I think partly because I know we can start the process again at the end of May. I am still having nagging pain on my right side but the nurse told me its normal during healing so I am trying to trust that. So happy to hear they got 15 eggies!!! What time will they call you today? Update as soon as you know FX!!!

@Anne we are going to Chicago next weekend, we leave Friday morning. I am really looking forward to it. Funny even though we are struggling, this whole process has brought my husband and I that much closer. I am trying to look at the good instead of focusing on all of the negatives. 

We have had the flu in the house, my husband has been down for almost a week and my son just came down with strep throat. Poor little man, fever of 103 on and off since Friday night. I am hoping the antibiotics kick in this afternoon and he can start feeling better.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I am hoping the best for you!
Chicago...I've always wanted to go! Will you be seeing a show while you are there?
Sorry to hear everyone's sick. Seems like that time of the year....again. Feel better!

AFM, got the call that 5 of the 15 embryo are doing just as they should be. And two are lagging behind so hopefully they'll make it to the cut too. I am disappointed only this many have survived the fertilization. I really hoped for lots to freeze given this is our last ER. I will get a phone call tomorrow to find out if my ET is on Tuesday or Thursday. I just really had hoped they can all hold on to day 5....

My ER experience was different this time than the last. For starters, I wasn't 'under' as heavily and remembered a LOT. Including I did feel the pain from the beginning of the retrieval. That wasn't fun. But when you're so heavily sedated it's not as bad. Anyway eventually I felt nothing. And funny thing, I recall getting really irritated b/c I wanted to sleep. They kept waking me up to breath b/c my oxygen levels were going down LOL. DH also told me he noticed I was getting annoyed and at one time asked why everyone keeps waking me to tell me to breathe lol
The ER was all of 15 minutes...not very long. I slept for about an hour and went home. I was extremely groggy but I asked for an anti-nauseant so I think that made me even more sleepy all day. I am still sore today....bit more than I was before. And I'm bloated! But you know, I am glad this part is over with.

I also have a new Acupuncturist who is doing a structured protocol based on my cycle. It's supposed to increase your IVF by 20%. So i'm really glad to be trying it with someone who seems to really have a structured regime. Unlike my other practitioner who just asks me when Id like to come in!


----------



## Nataliek

I have considered acupuncture too, if you are successful I might seriously look into it! The transfer is really quick huh? For some reason I thought you had to wait until you had a period and then you transferred, that's so great you get to do it next week. Are you recovered from egg retrieval? I hope the other two embryo catch up, I am glad that you have 5 right now. You're transferring two fresh right?

We aren't seeing a show, my husband would be falling asleep lol. NYC is usually are go-to getaway place for a long weekend but we were just there last August so we decided on Chicago. My in-laws lived there for 20 years, it's one of my husbands favourite places but I've never been. I am hoping the antibiotics kick in for Ethan (my little man) by tomorrow, he has suffered with high fevers ever since he was a baby so when he gets one, they usually last for days!


----------



## barbikins

there are a lot of supporting studies with acupuncture and even the RE's support using it in conjunction with fertility treatments. i have unexplained infertility so I am not sure if acupuncture is all that it takes. I did it last cycle, albeit it wasn't regimented. It was random appointments and a few hours after transfer. This time, it's regimented and so I hope that helps support the process more.

My first ER was around 20min to 30min DH says however, he said the Doctor was in a bit of a rush so he worked quite fast. And boy did I feel that lol. I remember feeling him going from one follicle to another.
Oh no, it's preferable to do a fresh transfer so you do it 4-6 days later. SOME clinics seem to only do frozen transfers in which case you have to wait until next cycle. 
I am feeling a lot better today! But I a deffo still sore. I took this whole week off to relax, take it easy, try to be stress free. Go to all my appointments and not feel pressured to be back at the office. Yes, I am transferring two fresh embies :D

I hope your son feels better soon too. Is he going to Chicago with you?
I love NYC. My husband is from Thunder Bay, he's not a big city guy. But when he was in NYC last, he was touring with a band in his mid 20s. Its not the same experience. I hope to convince him to go again with me. Chicago however he really liked so he's open to it. But we've been spending so much money between buying a new house and IVF/IUIs that we're trying to save money and be a bit frugal. 

I'm waiting for my call today! I'll update you guys once I know when my transfer is. xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie.. i love Chicago! You'll have a great time! it's such a beautiful city!!

Sorry to hear your little guy is sick. 

Barb...you're going to have such a relaxed week...with no rushing back to work...bonus!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> I wanted to update the girls on here that I don't chat to elsewhere .....as others will have seen this msg from me already.
> 
> I tested today at 6dp5dt. It's a relief and scary and I'm shocked to see a 2nd line.

That's wonderful news!! Congrats!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks. Baby whisperer. :flower:

Quick update....
I had my 1st beta today at 9dp5dt (14dpo) it is 356. 

The nurse told me this is quite high!

Going back wed for 2nd beta...hoping it doubles!!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Breaking that is wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks. Baby whisperer. :flower:
> 
> Quick update....
> I had my 1st beta today at 9dp5dt (14dpo) it is 356.
> 
> The nurse told me this is quite high!
> 
> Going back wed for 2nd beta...hoping it doubles!!!!

This is awesome!! Can you remind me, did you transfer 1 or 2 embies?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx Natalie! 

3chords..i transferred one 5-day embryo. Even the nurse for a second thought I transferred 2 when she saw my beta #.

I'm praying for doubling at tomorrow's beta.


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies I'm out. The :witch: arrived today. Calling the doctor on my lunch break to see what's next.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thx Natalie!
> 
> 3chords..i transferred one 5-day embryo. Even the nurse for a second thought I transferred 2 when she saw my beta #.
> 
> I'm praying for doubling at tomorrow's beta.

Breaking - SO happy for you. I transferred 1 5d embryo as well. Keeping my fingers crossed and sending you lots of love.

Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thx Natalie!
> 
> 3chords..i transferred one 5-day embryo. Even the nurse for a second thought I transferred 2 when she saw my beta #.
> 
> I'm praying for doubling at tomorrow's beta.

Sounds great! Relax, all will be fine.


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies, 

Can I join your thread? I am going in for my first IUI around April 24. I am using Clomid and OPK's. 

Kinda nervous, but also excited to finally be moving forward.


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thx Natalie!
> 
> 3chords..i transferred one 5-day embryo. Even the nurse for a second thought I transferred 2 when she saw my beta #.
> 
> I'm praying for doubling at tomorrow's beta.

Just happened to logon and saw this! OMG!! This is such a great news:hugs::hugs::hugs: So, so happy for you my dear:flower:


----------



## MandaC

Happy Easter Everyone!!!

barb how did your eggles do?? You have been quiet.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> Well ladies I'm out. The :witch: arrived today. Calling the doctor on my lunch break to see what's next.

Sorry hun. This journey is nit easy. I'm hoping that you have a good chat with the dr and come up with a plan.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...thx hun :)


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm out. The :witch: arrived today. Calling the doctor on my lunch break to see what's next.
> 
> Sorry hun. This journey is nit easy. I'm hoping that you have a good chat with the dr and come up with a plan.Click to expand...

Thank you dear. We are actually taking a few months off and focusing on our foster parenting.


----------



## barbikins

Hi everyone! I've taken time to remain zen. Part of that was to stay off the internet as much as possible :)

I've been updating my blog and one of my updates is I got my first bfp today!
I am 9dpo and waiting to see progression this week but I'm cautiously optimist ice that I'm finally pregnant!

The last three tests are all from today! 
I have a photo of a FRER on my blog.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Dannixo

barbikins said:


> Hi everyone! I've taken time to remain zen. Part of that was to stay off the internet as much as possible :)
> 
> I've been updating my blog and one of my updates is I got my first bfp today!
> I am 9dpo and waiting to see progression this week but I'm cautiously optimist ice that I'm finally pregnant!
> 
> The last three tests are all from today!
> I have a photo of a FRER on my blog.

Yay!!! Finally! Congratulations!


----------



## MandaC

Oh my goodness Barb, finally!! Iam I tears and so happy for you :) 9dpo is still so early so your definitely have lots of room for progression but it's there!!! When is your beta??

Wait you put 2 in too didn't you??? Yay so exciting!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Manda & Danni!
I am still being very cautious. I had a Chemical Pregnancy last March and I haven't gotten any bfps since then. Yeah I put two in. But just hoping one sticks! My tests are pretty dark for 9dpo so it has me concerned its two babies in there. But I just need to be patient! I need to get to the BETA check. I'll see day by day how things go. If it is progressing well, then I'm going to ask if I can come in early. My beta is next Tuesday! That's like 17dpo. AKA Crazy!


----------



## barbikins

Manda, how's your pregnancy going??

Danni, congrats on starting the Fostering. 
Will you continue trying?


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> Manda, how's your pregnancy going??
> 
> Danni, congrats on starting the Fostering.
> Will you continue trying?

Just think of ot this way if it is twins then u can be done with all this TTC forever!!!

Mine is going well. I am feeling very sick all the time which I have never had before. The last two pregnancies it was only a little bit but this is constant. But worth every minute :)

I also felt like you at the beginning that I had a chemical like last time or something different was happening because I have never gotten pregnant naturally ever! but all was well and I am sure this is it for you:)


----------



## barbikins

Oh after this, we're totally done with having kids. That's already written in stone :)

Sorry to hear you're feeling sick. I felt really sick when i was pregnant before. I had to take meds for it so I could eat and function. I will likely have it this time too - I am very sensitive to hormones. Unfortunately. 

I cant help but be totally cautious and need to see proof that things are going well. I feel quite numb and like I haven't accepted this at all yet. I'd like to embrace this pregnancy, should it be viable.


----------



## MandaC

Yea I totally understand what u mean about needing proof. Even after my beta came back I still had to wait for my first ultrasound and needed to see the heart beat. The worrying will never end. 

I can't wait to see your test from today, could u not call you dr and ask to get in a lot soon then next week?


----------



## Nataliek

Barbi, I am so so thrilled for you. This is turning out to be a lucky thread!!!! I would see if you could go in earlier for your Beta, it will help put your mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Barbi!!!! 

Manda..i also have a bit of nausea and exhaustion. Like you I'm nervous until my first u/s.


----------



## MandaC

It's never ending!


----------



## NurseJaime

Ahhhhh! Barb I'm so happy for you! Keeping my FX your lines keep getting darker!


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats to all the BFP's! I am so very happy for each of you. How exciting!

News for me:

My IUI is going to be tomorrow or Thursday depending upon my OPK's. I am super excited but also a little nervous. Do you ladies have any tips or advice?


----------



## MandaC

Barb where ru today?? I will see another stick:)


----------



## barbikins

haha, hey girls. Sorry been busy, first day back to work since 10 days ago!
I asked to come in early for Beta & they said Monday. A day earlier LOL Like what ever yo. That's still like 16dpo!
Anyway, what ever.

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

Hi Mikihob...we have yet to meet I believe?
I did 5 rounds of IUI, what do you want to know?
Its easier than a swab test IMO LOL...it will be super fast - the whole procedure.
You need a really full bladder, so do that. It makes for a more successful transfer of sperm! Also, arrive at the clinic early. I used to go half hour before my appointment b/c it was first come, first serve. That means less holding your bladder.
I also recently discovered you can empty your bladder just a bit so it's not crazy uncomfortable yet still have a full bladder. Do that. Don't get to a point you feel like you'll pee on your doctor LOL

ah yes, photos...
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14









photo 1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claudiamarie3

Hi there,

My name is claudia i am 29 yo and my wife and i are hoping to do our first IUI early may. Ive never been so ready for my cycle to come already


----------



## MandaC

Barb......Oh look how dark they got!!! They look great:) have u told DH??


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Thanks Manda & Danni!
> I am still being very cautious. I had a Chemical Pregnancy last March and I haven't gotten any bfps since then. Yeah I put two in. But just hoping one sticks! My tests are pretty dark for 9dpo so it has me concerned its two babies in there. But I just need to be patient! I need to get to the BETA check. I'll see day by day how things go. If it is progressing well, then I'm going to ask if I can come in early. My beta is next Tuesday! That's like 17dpo. AKA Crazy!

This is so wonderful, I am very happy for you. It makes me want to do this all over again. Try and relax, there is nothing you can do, so might as well stay as busy as you can. Don't be like me, I took tests every few days the first 2mos. I drove myself nuts when I would have symptoms or they would go away for a day or 2 I would panic. I will say a prayer that things go smoothly from here on out. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Manda, I told DH this morning :) He's cautious :) Like me!!!

I will try not to be crazy :) I think I just need to see Beta numbers climbing. I promise I wont test for 2 months! Just until the test is too dark to continue :D


----------



## qwerty310

AH!!! Barbi so cautiously excited for you. I totally understand being petrified about another chemical since you've been "burned" before. Good for you for staying calm and off the internet as much as possible last few days. You are in my thoughts. Have fun with your progesterone suppositories... if it makes you feel better I think I had less sickness throughout pregnancy because I had so much pg jacked into me early on!


----------



## Mikihob

Hi barbikins. I have heard about the full bladder thing. I am not sure why it helps, but I am gonna do it. I have decided to lay for 10 minutes after the procedure before going home. Is there anything that can help after? Or pretty much just wait it out?

Thanks for the advice and a super congrats on the BFP. Still excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Barbikins over the moon for you, praying for a sticky bean.

Does anybody on here know the sucess rate of 3 rounds of IUI? 

Is it a painful proceedure? 

I'm currently on CD39 of my last round of femara (similar to clomid) don't think this round has been sucessful. My next step is IUI, I think I should be nearing the top of the NHS waiting list in another month of so.


----------



## barbikins

Hi girls, thanks!

QWERTY wow you're at the home stretch. How are you feeling?
Oh I hope you're right. I have P & Estrace in me. But maybe that'll compound natural hormones? I was horribly nauseated when I was pregnant w/my DD and that was NOT fun.

Tommyg, statistically you should get pregnant within 3 rounds. But the numbers depend on your reason for IF. Your doctor will explain it to you best based on your history. Absolutely no pain! I felt nothing during my IUIs. A really full bladder is the only bummer :) It's like going in for your pap smear. Takes no time at all.
When do you start?

Mikihob - because your uterus is in your pelvic cavity, they need your bladder to push it up & out of the cavity so they can get a good ultrasound image. Also, it flattens out your uterus so it helps them guide the catheter easily and place the sperm accurately. This process is important! I did so good, my RE said i need to go out to the waiting room & tell the woman how its supposed to be done LOL
I nearly peed on her 
You don't have to do anything different. Your RE will explain. But you can go on with your normal life. I didn't have to change a thing. You can exercise, swim, have sex, whatever. You don't need bed rest. Honestly, now a days bed rest is becoming a thing of the past. Having fresh blood flow to the uterus is more important :)


----------



## tommyg

Thanks Barbikins my fertility issue is primarily PCOS and the irregular cycles it brings. Even on the femara they haven't been particularly regular. Dates are in the hands of the NHS but think it will be late May or June.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Hi girls, thanks!
> 
> QWERTY wow you're at the home stretch. How are you feeling?
> Oh I hope you're right. I have P & Estrace in me. But maybe that'll compound natural hormones? I was horribly nauseated when I was pregnant w/my DD and that was NOT fun.
> 
> )

I know I can't believe it! I am feeling really great. Seriously can't complain and feel really lucky. Need him to stay put for two more weeks of work but then I'm totally ready.

I hope I'm right too but every pregnancy is totally different right? So with your little bean this time things might be different for you... I read your blog and totally understand your twin concern BTW. You are a healthy lady and I'm sure you're body will do what's right but it's always scary to add that complication and just for life the next ten years as well.

Thinking good thoughts for you and will check in to see that beta on Monday (oy can't believe they couldn't move it earlier...) You're gonna have at least two readings with them right? And if anything looks wacky push for four. You should get early US (6 weeks) with IVF too - so hang in there these next few weeks!


----------



## barbikins

I'm happy that youre pregnancy has been so great! Good for you! I hope for the same for me :) I had complications towards the end before so yeah I'm going to be nervous for sure. 
Yes I will have at least two readings but I believe they dont take chances and will have more if need be. 
I believe our clinic does first ultrasound at 7 weeks. I am not 100% but that seems to be the trend!
I'll keep everyone updated. My blog will be the most up to date at all times.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Barbi congrats!!!! I see definite progression. That is a dark line at 11dpo! Yay! I pray for you.. Sticky bean!

AFM, I had my lining check this morning and they have scheduled me for transfer for next week. I am going in on May 1st. Because of my silent miscarraige after IVF #1 we are going to do PGD on the frozen 13. Hopefully we have a few good ones. Cross all fingers and toes for me please!


----------



## barbikins

Oh good luck next week! Hope you get good results. What do they do during PGD?


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Oh good luck next week! Hope you get good results. What do they do during PGD?

Thank you. It's pre-implantation genetic diagnosis. They are going to check the 5-day embryos for chromosomal/genetic abnormalities. They do it the morning of the FET. They will unfreeze all 13, test them and then put back the one that is best quality.


----------



## barbikins

Wow amazing. Cool! Good luck. Will you only transfer one?!


----------



## Blondhopeful

barbikins said:


> Wow amazing. Cool! Good luck. Will you only transfer one?!

Doctor is telling me to do one. I think I will listen. Part of me thinks 2, but they are the experts. So I think I will just do the one.


----------



## Anne24

Barbikins Congratulations. So happy for you girl. You so deserve it.

Afm My FET failed. I am currently taking a break partly because we have no money to do another ivf right now. Also because I have never been pregnant before I do not know wherein lies my problem that in spite of everything being textbook perfect I am not getting pregnant.


----------



## Nataliek

Anne, I am so sorry to hear this. How are you hanging in? I know what you mean about taking a break, we are a 6 weeks into our forced hiatus and after my weekend away, I realized how much I needed it. Take care of yourself!

Well I have some exciting news, I got my second period today! Yay! lol. I have to have a sono done between cycle day 6 and 11, make sure my tube is open/healed after the ectopic. End of May we start trying again.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Anne, thank you!
And I am sorry your FET didn't work again.
Remind me, how many IVF Cycles have you gone through? How many Fresh & how many Frozen?
IVF is bloody expensive so I don't blame you. Is there any other testing you guys can do?


----------



## barbikins

Yay Natalie! Go AF GO!
Fak sad but every cycle I've been there. Wishing AF on so I can move forward.


----------



## cagla

I am 39 and have a 10 years old son. (He was a suprise baby for us as we were not ttc and using protection.) A year after my pregnancy my body developed a "hashimato" illness which is a type of hypothyroidism. After 4 years they found a big cyst attached to my uterus line and had to have a c-section operation to get it removed. Docs told me that that little thing wouldn no way have let me get pregnant. 
So years went by.... Now we're TTC #2 naturally for 5 years. Only extra thing we did was using the ovulation kits for a few months and using "proseed" couple times, that's all. Nothing so far! 
Well, eventually this month we went to a private doctor on CD3. She looked with u/s and confirmed that the left ovary is a little more functionable compared to the right one and she immediately started my first Ovulation Induction Therapy. 
She wanted to be on the safe side so she started with a lower dose of Gonal f (150) and Cetrotide (0.25). On CD7 we gave up Cetrotide, and continued with Gonal f (150) only. She got suspicious not seeing multiple follicles by then so she wanted to see my AMH level... which turned out to be only 0.6! 
On CD10 eventually at u/s she visualized a 20mm follicle ready to ovulate, (the rest 2 were only 10mm so no hope) so for tonight she gave us the trigger shot "Ovitrelle". 
She wants to elevate the chances of pregnancy so she suggested IUI rather than try naturally. So hopefully we will have our very first IUI this saturday on CD12. I'm so nervous! 
She also suggested to start "progesterone" that day... (i think to help thicken the uterus wall in order to prevent any possible m/c's)
So if my only follicle has an egg inside and this 1 egg gets to be fertilized and it decides to stick in there... after all these years, it will be the biggest miracle ever for me! You all know very well how devastating it is to wait for days and feeling every little signal of your body as a pregnancy sign, googling them in the internet and after a few days of hoping and waiting each and every time feeling this big disappointment of the AF arrival!
Well, let's hope for the best!
But if the result turns out to be a disappointement, then she said for round two, she will start with a higher dose of Gonal f (250). I have no time to lose as i am drying up due to my age...


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies. 

My IUI went well yesterday. It hurt a little more than I thought. At first it felt like a normal pap smear and then as the catheter got into position my uterus cramped and it felt like a pinching/pressure pain. After I laid on the table and it was fine, but I cramped ALL day yesterday. I feel fine now after sleeping, but it wasn't fun. 

My doctor likes to put a little of the sample on a slide to see how the spermies look. After our IUI, the resting period DH and I got to look at the slide and WOW. The swimmers were swimming! It was incredible to see all the spermies just moving around. There were a few that weren't but almost all of them were. I am hopeful for this cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Seeing the sperm would be awesome. We never got to see that.
Glad it's over & now for the TWW :) 
Oh sorry to hear you felt discomfort. Either its the person who did your IUI being rough or your cervix could have been not open enough. 
Cramps after is totally normal. I had cramps during that same day. It's from the hormones secreted from the sperm!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi We are doing of first iui this cycle. Im not quite sure what to expect. Just got AF today and will be calling our doc tomm. The injectables arrived yesterday and it looks like alot of needles
Last year we had an etopic Pregnancy that resulted a loss tube. we tried clomid for 3 months now we are on to iui.


----------



## tommyg

Barbikins am I right in thinking you get bloods tomorrow? Fingers and toes crossed all is ok.


----------



## MandaC

Yes barb I can't wait to hear. What time ru in??


----------



## barbikins

I went for my bloods at 8am today! Just waiting on the call :)
MY IC tests however as of this AM are as dark as control line. They finally made it lol
I just hope that Wednesday's follow up Beta shows good progression. That makes me crazy nervous.


----------



## tommyg

Good stuff fingers crossed for your results.


----------



## barbikins

results are 751! at 16dpo :) back on Wednesday for a follow up


----------



## MandaC

Yay barb!! Iam so happy for you:) this is it!!!


----------



## barbikins

I hope so Manda! Hoping all turns out well.


----------



## Nataliek

Barbi that's amazing news, so so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, Natalie. How are you doing?


----------



## Nataliek

I'm good, in Ottawa this week for work, my repeat sono is on Friday. I'm in Vanvoucer the week after next (work) and then when I get my period at the end of May, it all starts again!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Natalie..wow time flies. It feels like yesterday when you were told you had to wait until may!!

Barb..yay for beta!! :dance:

AFM...patiently waiting for our first u/s.


----------



## haleiwamama

I have a question for you ladies! What was the most mature follicles you had during your IUI(s)? And what was the outcome?

Im doing this cycle on my own... took 50IU of gonal-F last cycel Cd3-10 and 75 CD11-13 with ovidrel on Cd13.. only had 1 follie.. I dont respond too well to stims... so I upped my dose to 100 IUs Cd3-13 but I'm afraid of having too many follies... I'd like 3 good sized ones...


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> results are 751! at 16dpo :) back on Wednesday for a follow up

Anything today barb???


----------



## Blondhopeful

Barbi! Congrats :) that is wonderful news! I hope your progression goes well :) any updates? 

AFM, transfer is tomorrow. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that the PGD shows that I have some quality embryos.


----------



## barbikins

OMG girls I am soo sorry to keep you hanging! I got my results in at 3pm and then I had to go to my first prenatal with my Natropath doctor, back to work and then off again. Just settling in at home w/food on the stove. I have to update my blog soon too. 
It came in at 1724 18dpo!! I'll be going back either Saturday or Sunday for another draw & my first u/s will be May 10th, 11th or 12th....seems like we can choose which ever day works best for us. YIPPEE!

I still feel a bit numb and like it's surreal. I can't believe its happening to a point that I feel like I'm reading someone else's words.


----------



## barbikins

haleiwamama said:


> I have a question for you ladies! What was the most mature follicles you had during your IUI(s)? And what was the outcome?
> 
> Im doing this cycle on my own... took 50IU of gonal-F last cycel Cd3-10 and 75 CD11-13 with ovidrel on Cd13.. only had 1 follie.. I dont respond too well to stims... so I upped my dose to 100 IUs Cd3-13 but I'm afraid of having too many follies... I'd like 3 good sized ones...


I only had one per cycle. One month I was on Clomid I had two follicles. 
Are you doing stims for IUI??


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> OMG girls I am soo sorry to keep you hanging! I got my results in at 3pm and then I had to go to my first prenatal with my Natropath doctor, back to work and then off again. Just settling in at home w/food on the stove. I have to update my blog soon too.
> It came in at 1724 18dpo!! I'll be going back either Saturday or Sunday for another draw & my first u/s will be May 10th, 11th or 12th....seems like we can choose which ever day works best for us. YIPPEE!
> 
> I still feel a bit numb and like it's surreal. I can't believe its happening to a point that I feel like I'm reading someone else's words.

This is wonderful barb!!! How many do u think made it. I really do feel like u have 2 in there. Eek!! Lol 

My friend just found out today on her second IVF (she is a sureget) that she is pregnant too. Such a happy few months and there are a lot of babies coming finally. Everyone has their time!!!


----------



## haleiwamama

barbikins said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies! What was the most mature follicles you had during your IUI(s)? And what was the outcome?
> 
> Im doing this cycle on my own... took 50IU of gonal-F last cycel Cd3-10 and 75 CD11-13 with ovidrel on Cd13.. only had 1 follie.. I dont respond too well to stims... so I upped my dose to 100 IUs Cd3-13 but I'm afraid of having too many follies... I'd like 3 good sized ones...
> 
> 
> I only had one per cycle. One month I was on Clomid I had two follicles.
> Are you doing stims for IUI??Click to expand...

Hi Barb! Congrats one you "cautions" pregnancy news! i didnt see that earlier! That must feel awesome! Hope this is my month!

Yes, Im doing gonal-F... but Im doing it on my own, which Im nervous about... but my doctor is so conservative with the doses... anyways, Im doig 100IUs gonal CD3-13 and ovidrel on day 13.I dont want to have a ton of follies, just like 3..


----------



## Nataliek

I know, breaking. It's coming so fast. I am excited, going in this being seriously positive. I am honestly not even feeling one bit stressed which means this break has been a blessing in disguise. I'm so busy at work right now with travel I don't have time to dwell and think. How are you feeling??? When is your first ultrasound?

Barbi amazing amazing amazing. Over the moon for you!!!!! How is your hubby? He must be thrilled!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Well Manda, I only want there to be 1 sticky bean so...lets just hope its one, OK? :):) It's kinda stressing me out. LOL I'll find out next weekend. Awesome.

Natalie, yes your time's coming soon.When will you start stimming? It's great you have been keeping busy. That's the best way to deal with it you know?

My husband is happy, I know that. We struggled for so long and spent a LOT of money lol....but he's cautiously happy. Like me. So we're not overtly like 'yeah baby!!!!!!'...it's a calm tone. I think once we go to the ultrasound, if we can see things are goin well. If we can see there's only 1, things will be better for both of us. It's just a lot of bundles of nerves right now.

xo


----------



## Blondhopeful

Ok girls... Officially PUPO. Had my transfer this afternoon. And now I wait.. We'll see how long I'll wait before I POAS. :)

Hope everyone is doing well!

Breaking when is your ultrasound?

Barbi nice results. Wish you the best.


----------



## barbikins

Congrats on being pupo! How many did you transfer? And what day?


----------



## Blondhopeful

I transferred on 5 day embryo. They transferred the best quality one of the bunch.


----------



## Nataliek

Based on my cycle I should start stimming in about 3 weeks, eeek. I am actually totally fine and relaxed, I really believe we will get pregnant with IUI, I just hope it sticks.


----------



## barbikins

you are able to get pregnant, Natalie. So your odds are very high.
you will be put on progesterone this time, right?


----------



## Nataliek

They are definitely putting me on progesterone, I just spoke with the doctor. I am home from my sono and everything is normal, my uterus looked good and both of my tubes are open, no blockage from the ectopic. Very happy about that!! The doctor told us if we want to try naturally this cycle we could and then do IUI the next cycle if I don't get pregnant. I am just not sure if I want to continue at all naturally without assistance. Our history has not been very good. I have about a week to decide as Im due to ovulate next week but I am heading to Whistler for work right afterwards and there will be drinking etc. I am thinking it is smarter to wait until the end of the month, what's another few weeks?


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, also for IUI you have to go through CM from an early start. I was like you too - tired of trying on our own & loosing. Give IUI a try...I feel like you're a good candidate, just gotta get that bean to stick. 
You travel a lot for work? Whistler would be so nice :)


----------



## Nataliek

I have about 4-5 trips a year, right now it's just back to back. After Whistler I'm home until August which will be nice. I think we are going to try IUI and not worry about naturally trying this cycle. I have a birthday party in Toronto with my girlfriends on May 23 so I think with whistler and that, I'll hold off so I can have some cocktails. How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Mine kicked in at the 6 week mark I remember it vividly!


----------



## Nataliek

Ok so change of plans. I'm going in for cm tomorrow morning, cycle day 11. We are either going to have the IUI done next weekend when I am due to ovulate or we are going to try on our own with cycle monitoring. I met with my doctor this morning and she said there are no guarantees with any course of treatment or with trying naturally so, we figure, what have we got to lose? If it doesn't work this cycle will do a medicated one next time. Thoughts?


----------



## MandaC

I finally heard the babies heart beat this morning. Iam so much more excited for my ultrasound tmrw!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Manda what a milestone, you must be so happy! Good luck at your ultrasound!!


----------



## barbikins

Great news Manda! I think I'll feel better myself once I see an U/S and even more so when we see a H/B.

Natalie, there's definitely no guarantees with anything but I'd be like you & want to do IUI instead of trying naturally. It does increase your odds. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nataliek

Cycle day 11 I have a 13mm follicle on my right ovary. Was hoping it was the left side as the right is where the ectopic was. They have told me not to panic about that. Back on wed for cm and then looks like fri or sat for IUI. If the natural cycle fails will do medicated the next one. I feel like this is happening so fast and I have no time to think or prepare or anything.


----------



## barbikins

So if it happens on the ovary that you had ectopic, what are your odds? Is it still worth doing IUI?
Medicated is a good way to go. You can try it & see what happens.


----------



## Nataliek

Because I have appeared to only be ovulating from my right ovary, they suspect this could be the norm for me. If I did the medication, I could still ovulate from the right side, no guarantees either way. My risk factor is higher because I had the ectopic in the right tube, if I ovulate from the right ovary and we conceive, it could get stuck in any scar tissue from the site of the ectopic. They have told me becuase my sono was normal and my tubes are open, all I can do is hope that it doesn't happen again, with or without medication. I have an 8-10% increased risk of having another, still have a 90% that I won't. Words from my doctor. I am really trying hard to hang onto positivity if we do conceive this round, the egg will make it's way to my uterus. They mentioned giving me ovidrel, did you have any side effects from that?


----------



## barbikins

oh thats brilliant! those odds aren't so bad. I hope it works for you!

Ovidrel...you may experience cramps the day of the shot but other than that, i didn't have any symptoms.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks Barbi, I am hoping so too! My girlfriend that's coming to Whistler with me wanted me to wait until we got back as I won't be having a drop of alcohol lol. Oh well, will all be worth it!! So no pregnancy symptoms with Ovidrel? I am guessing its a low dose of HCG? 

How are you feeling???


----------



## barbikins

Ovidrel is a high dose of 10,000 but I didnt have any reactions. I did maybe feel bit of boob soreness? I forget now...lol I've been on Progesterone since December & that gives me sore boobs too.
You should react just fine!

I feel good....I'm more tired & irritable. But that's all. I feel like I have PMS w/these mood swings LOL


----------



## Nataliek

I'm grouchy! I just spoke to another lady on a different thread and she said it seems so early after you had the medication to be trying again. So it occurred to me that the nurses and everyone said it has to be 3 months before trying after methotrexate. My re told me two periods, repeat sono and then try again. I was lucky in the fact that I got my period right away after my betas dropped to negative and when I called to talk to the nurse, she said I could consider that my first period. So I did, just had my other period, had my tubes tested and the doctor who did my sono on Friday said I was all clear to try again. I just called today to make sure it was all safe as I am under the 3 month mark and the nurse spoke to the doctor on duty and she said she would rather I wait one more period as it's too early. I made an appointment for May 22 to speak with my primary RE about our plans for next cycle. I'm so grumpy!! I know in the grand scheme of things it's just another few weeks but i hate being told conflicting things. Sorry for the vent but I was so geared up to go for it this week.


----------



## barbikins

My RE said three months when I had my Chemical...if I were to need it.
IF you go online, I believe medical journals say 3 months too.
You can make your own informed decision but I'd go based on what medical journals say about the studies.

You've got every right to be upset. IT's hard when you have your mind & heart set. I'm so sorry for the confusion.

Add mild nausea & acid reflux to today's symptoms LOL


----------



## Nataliek

I will still be a week under the 3 month mark when I would ovulate in June, that would put me end of June early July for the next cycle. I agree on waiting for the next cycle but I don't know, do you think a week will make a difference in June? I will just have to talk to the doctor when I meet with her on the 22nd if she feels it's ok to move forward next cycle. I know I need to be safe for not only myself but for a healthy pregnancy, I just hate this waiting and the miscommunication. If I didn't call and question I probably would have gone ahead this cycle.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Barb congrats on your BFP


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> I wanted to update the girls on here that I don't chat to elsewhere .....as others will have seen this msg from me already.
> 
> I tested today at 6dp5dt. It's a relief and scary and I'm shocked to see a 2nd line.

Congrats hun


----------



## barbikins

thanks peanut! And congrats on your little boy!

Natalie, I would think 1 week would be negligent...I think the doctor will say its OK. I think it would have depended on when that 1 week difference was in your cycle. But see what your RE says. I'm sorry you got the run around - fertility & treatments are so delicate....they need to be aware of that.


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking that's great news!!!! Crossing my fingers for you.

Peanut what a beautiful boy! Lol we have the same blankets swiped from the hospital :)

AFM had to induce last week due to OC. Had me in there on monitors for two days straight while they started the cervical ripening... Pitocin was rough. Delivered last Wednesday morning at 37 w 2d Ethan weighed 6lbs 6oz and we are both doing well.

Barbi I keep up with your blog... Good luck this weekend at US. I know it must be an anxious tine for you and husband. And happy Mother's Day - as bittersweet as it is you deserve to celebrate it.


----------



## barbikins

wow QWERTY! Congrats. You know it seems like not long ago that you just got your bfp! Ethan's a great name too :) What is OC?

Thank you :) Yes Mother's Day is a mixed baggage for me. 
I hope everything is just well with little bean. I looked online & we wont be able to see much this u/s....just if there's a yolk & a bean. I'm hoping everything's perfect.


----------



## Nataliek

Qwerty, congratulations!! I love the name Ethan, I am biased though because that's also my sons name! 

Barbi- thanks for your words and support, means a lot. Been so difficult this whole thing. My re had a cancellation this afternoon so we are meeting her at 1:45. Going to discuss all the plans for next cycle!


----------



## barbikins

Good for you! I hope you get all your concerns & questions figured out. 
I'm here any time :) xo


----------



## Nataliek

I actually really love my doctor, she is so warm and patient. I explained things and she actually knew what had happened and she said she disagreed with the 3 month wait on the methotrexate, she said there are tons and tons of studies that show the medication leaves your system quite quickly and the risk is theoretical. That being said, the 3 month wait is most important to let your tube heal and you were right, one week does not make a difference lol. She also says I have great eggs on both of my ovaries and she thinks the meds might help produce one on the left side. So, in another 2 1/2 weeks, I will start the iui process. In the grand scheme of things, I suppose I was being impatient as we had planned to do this then anyway. TTC does weird things to you, makes you irrational!!


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> wow QWERTY! Congrats. You know it seems like not long ago that you just got your bfp! Ethan's a great name too :) What is OC?
> .

obstetric cholestasis. so weird - your liver stops filtering out bile and it is correlated with increase in stillborn-ness - although it's all so sketchy. they induce as soon as you hit 37 weeks in my hospital. actually there is a correlation with using progesterone in beginning of pregnancy (like ALL us IVF-ers do!) and developing it. Don't worry now though... I am fine and baby is fine and he likely would have been fine staying full term with increased fetal monitoring in my opinion - but all hospitals have different policies and mine is usually radical action ...


----------



## Blondhopeful

Girls I haven't been on because i've had a crazy schedule at work. I just wanted to share some good news. I am 6dpt5dt today and tested. I've attached the image!!!!! I can't believe it. I am nervous because of my previous situation but hopeful that this time it will turn out different. Hope everyone is well :) Beta is this Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies....sorry for being MIA. I've been on a course for work and it's drained every ounce of what energy I have left.

Hope everyone is dong well....I hope to catchup with all of you on Friday. (Vacation day + u/s day) eek!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Blondhopeful said:


> Girls I haven't been on because i've had a crazy schedule at work. I just wanted to share some good news. I am 6dpt5dt today and tested. I've attached the image!!!!! I can't believe it. I am nervous because of my previous situation but hopeful that this time it will turn out different. Hope everyone is well :) Beta is this Saturday.

Yay!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> wow QWERTY! Congrats. You know it seems like not long ago that you just got your bfp! Ethan's a great name too :) What is OC?
> 
> Thank you :) Yes Mother's Day is a mixed baggage for me.
> I hope everything is just well with little bean. I looked online & we wont be able to see much this u/s....just if there's a yolk & a bean. I'm hoping everything's perfect.

How many weeks will you be barb? There could be a heart beat:)


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> Girls I haven't been on because i've had a crazy schedule at work. I just wanted to share some good news. I am 6dpt5dt today and tested. I've attached the image!!!!! I can't believe it. I am nervous because of my previous situation but hopeful that this time it will turn out different. Hope everyone is well :) Beta is this Saturday.

Yay so happy for you!! Can wait to hear your beta:)


----------



## barbikins

Blond, congrats! That's exciting :) I know what you mean about being cautious...as was I....as I am still. Happens when you've endured any kind of early loss.

QWERTY, did you know early in your pregnancy that it was a risk because you were on Progesterone? That's interesting & good to know.


----------



## Blondhopeful

I am excited but scared Barbi. I just don't want to go through a missed miscarriage again. I am most frightened about the ultrasounds. I told my mom last night after I tested and she said that each pregnancy is different and just because I lost the last one doesn't mean I will lose this one as well. I am trying to stay very positive but like you I am very cautious.


----------



## qwerty310

barbikins said:


> Blond, congrats! That's exciting :) I know what you mean about being cautious...as was I....as I am still. Happens when you've endured any kind of early loss.
> 
> QWERTY, did you know early in your pregnancy that it was a risk because you were on Progesterone? That's interesting & good to know.

No I had no idea.just saw it on the ICP website that gives info on cholestasis.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Just got my call. My beta is 245 at 14dpo or 9dpt5dt. Yay! Back for bloodwork on Monday to make sure it doubles.

How is everyone?


----------



## MandaC

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. Just got my call. My beta is 245 at 14dpo or 9dpt5dt. Yay! Back for bloodwork on Monday to make sure it doubles.
> 
> How is everyone?

Yay so happy for you:)

Barb...was you ultrasound today??


----------



## tommyg

Hello Ladies, 
I'm due to start IUI fairly soon, DH has another SA this week and as soon as its handed in we've to make an appointment to discuss IUI, which I'm hoping will be the week after. I think I'm in the 2WW now so by the time we get to discuss the next steps I'll probably be at the beginning of my next cycle. 
Does that mean I'll likely have to wait until the beginning of my following cycle before I can start the IUI?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx pnuts :) 

I had my ultrasound in friday. It was amazing ....baby is healthy..with a strong heartbeat. It was so surreal. :)


----------



## Dannixo

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thx pnuts :)
> 
> I had my ultrasound in friday. It was amazing ....baby is healthy..with a strong heartbeat. It was so surreal. :)

Yay so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Breaking, that is so wonderful!! Happy Mothers day to all the mommies and mommies to be and of course, mommies of angel babies. xoxoox


----------



## MandaC

Barb....your ultrasound was today right?? How did it go?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

My Ultra Sound went very well - measuring 6+1 and heart beat was seen.
I am however carrying 2 beans....but we have to do a reduction to 1. So I had a heavy heart to see that there were two but the main thing is, I got pregnant. And we're on our way. It will be a difficult journey but one my husband & I are confident in our decision.
So, here's to a happy & healthy 9 months & baby.


----------



## tommyg

So glad to hear that you've seen a heartbeat I wish you all the very best for the next 7.5 months.


----------



## MandaC

So glad u saw your bean. I just read your journal and understand where ur coming from. Everything has to be based on your health as well as baby:) xo


----------



## barbikins

Thank you Manda! I can't go through another complicated pregnancy.
A co-worker of mine lost his baby on Friday from an early birth...too soon. 22.5 weeks & it nailed it for DH & I that we can't go through another loss or early pregnancy.


----------



## Nataliek

Barbi, I know what you must be feeling is so difficult but you are right, you can't take any risks. You are doing the absolute best thing for your health and the health of your baby. So very happy for both you and your husband, I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly for the remainder! Xo


----------



## Dannixo

The :witch: arrived...


----------



## haleiwamama

Ladies, Im so excited! Finally for DH to do an IUI! And the big day is today!! I cant wait!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies for your support & understanding!xo

Danni I'm so sorry xo
Do you have any long term plans, alternatively? Or will you keep on trucking?

Halei, I wish you all the best Yippeee!


----------



## Babywhisperer

barbikins said:


> Thank you Manda! I can't go through another complicated pregnancy.
> A co-worker of mine lost his baby on Friday from an early birth...too soon. 22.5 weeks & it nailed it for DH & I that we can't go through another loss or early pregnancy.

Only you know what is best for you. Only you can decide what to do. Thank you for sharing. Your health comes first.

I will likely be joining you ladies this Summer as we have chosen to do IUI for our 2nd go around. It worked so well the first time. I am nervous as I met a woman at our Dr appt last time that said like me her first IUI worked like a charm, but her second was 6 tries and counting. I will be doing TCM herbs and acupuncture as my AMH doubled last time that way. 

Anyone else doing acupuncture?

I'm wondering how I will keep it a secret from work will all the monitoring appts. My boss straight up asked me if I was doing IVF. He's stuck in the stone age. I told him he can't ask that. Unreal. So starting to prep myself as we are 3mos out from where we want to start this. 

So happy to hear success stories on here. It keeps me encouraged.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls... Had my 16dpo bloodwork today or 11dpt5dt. My beta was 909! Nurse called and said my first ultrasound will be next Monday at 5weeks2days to look for gestational and yolk sac. 

Congrats Barbi. That's wonderful that you have healthy beans. I wish you only the best.

Babywhisper - I did acupuncture. I loved it. I actually did it prior to the transfer and after the transfer. I believe in it!

How is everyone else? 

Danni - sorry for the witch!


----------



## haleiwamama

Just came back from my IUI... I'm so sad... DH's count dropped a lot! I don't understand how that can be possible... On his first SA 3 months ago he had 31 million per ml and today we did our IUI and he ejaculated 4 times on the cup and got 10 million per ml. He's been drinking less coffee and less alcohol has been taking all his supplements... I don't understand.. can anyone shed some light on this?

I went to the doctor so excited about our IUI and no I feel so down... :( I know that all I need is 1, but I feel really discouraged right now...


----------



## MandaC

Try not to feel down. You are right all u need is one. For my first IUI I had 143 million and didn't get pregnant. What I mean is more isn't always better. Try and stay positive and think to yourself "yes it's going to work". 

Good luck :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My question Barb is why you would even transfer two knowing the risks? You did IVF which is very controlled and you were given a choice on how many to transfer. I always chose two but did so fully welcoming the possibility of twins. It's a blessing to see two little HB's. It makes me sick along with many others who are afraid to post on here that you would do this and then be upset that both took. Those babies are alive and you are essentially killing one because of selfish wants and needs. If your health concerns were that bad, then two should never have been put back.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

It's so easy to sit behind a computer and judge people. 

IVF is not very controlled. It's as controlled as science can make it. 

But at the end of the day no one knows if it's going to work or not. 

To say it's very controlled would contradict all the women who try multiple IVF over many yrs without success. 

At the end of the day we all have decisions to make....and it makes me sick when I see women judge other women so harshly. Who does this help?

I thought we are here to support each other. It's interesting how not having contributed on this thread before some people can decide to only join in to make unpleasant comments.


----------



## MandaC

I totally agree breaking!! People who don't understand or know all the facts behind someone's "choice" need to keep their mouths shut. 

We understand why u chose this way barb and are happy for you that this will finally be your take home baby!! Xo


----------



## ILuvBabies200

For your information I've done multiple IVF's and IUI's to conceive my children. My RE always tried talking me into transferring one. I don't believe for a second yours encouraged you to do two knowing the "risks" and then supporting you reducing. A smart doctor wouldn't put someone at risk.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Exactly my point. As you said you were successful.

There are women out there that were NOT successful after multiple IVFs. And some have had no success at all. 

If you have nothing supportive to say......nothing said is better. 

It doenst matter what you believe happened. 

Is anyone else here criticizing anyone for their choices.....yet you are making a point to come here and make negative comments. And then society wonders why children are bullies!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I was successful after multiples attempts. I lost several pregnancies. Can't imagine purposely killing one of my children after all this. You are aborting a twin Barb plain and simple. Good luck choosing which one gets to live.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

And I will say it again....you were successful and have children. Good for you and your choices. 

And I guess people who don't use all their embryos also decide which ones they will kill by not using them....

Again...thanks for coming to a thread where you have never posted before just to be a bully. It is that kind of behaviour that makes awful role models for children today.


----------



## MoBaby

I have been following barb since she came on here. I felt heartbroken reading her blog and when she had the mc after the IUI. Then each step just seemed to be harder and harder. Having tubes removed, multiple failuresI was so excited when I saw her positive pregnancy test. So excited she finally got her BFP...but then I saw about the selective reduction. This truly breaks my heart. To think that one of those poor babies wont even get a chance. That one of those poor babies is going to be killed around 12 wks by having a drug injected into its heart to make it stop beating. This saddens me deeply. My heart is breaking for that poor child! I believe life starts at conception and feel IVF doesnt change that. I look at my embryo that was transferred and stand amazed that my son is now here living and breathing. I could never choose to kill one of my children, in such a horrific way none the less. I was so heartbroken to read your decision. I have an extremely high risk of carrying twins as I have only half a uterus but when my RE said are you sure to do this I knew that if both stuck then I would carry twins. No question about it. I could not imagine choosing to deliberately killing one of my children. I hope this decision doesnt come lightly for you. I hope you really reconsider what you are about to do. Please look at videos of what happens to that poor baby. Everyone I know who has been pregnant with twins has had surprisingly healthy pregnancies. Twins doesnt always mean disaster. I cant support this decision and I really hope you reconsider life for both babies.

I also support iluvbabies. Good for you for being brave enough to say what many others are thinking!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

It's not brave....it's bullying....especially as her manner was awful. There is a big difference using the word brave here. 

Conception is when sperm meets egg.....so any frozen embryos that are not used and not donated are then being killed if they are discarded....but that's your opinion.

people have different opinions....different views. That's no reason. To be rude, mean or a bully.


----------



## MoBaby

I think so too and I wouldn't discard frozen embryos.. I would use them! Or donate them if I had an excessive amount. I have none left anyways. I didn't see any bullying. Are you assuming iluv discarded frozen embryos? I didn't see any discussion on that. How did that come into play?


----------



## MandaC

Holy smokes you have some nerve iluVbabies200 and Mobaby. You have no idea what the discussions were between her, her husband and their doctor and how hard this must be for her and her husband without all this bs. So I would just mind your own business and keep your thoughts to yourself. 

Iam so sorry Barb you are going to have to come one here tonight and read all this garbage :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm not assuming anything. 

My point is ...ppl have different decisions to make in their life....don't come to post judgemental/negative comments.


----------



## barbikins

I expect people to have a different view and you have every right. But I made all my choices for me & my husband. I didn't share my journey with any of you for judgement. Your nasty, judgemental words are appalling and not welcomed. 
Anyone who will judge me with out having lived in my shoes can take their Righteous, small minded selves and F-Off. I don't need anyone to tell me how I should live my life and how I should feel for my decisions. Best you can do is worry about your own selves. 

For those of you girls who stood up for me, thank you. You were with me and continue to be there for me and understand a woman's right to choose. 
I don't need any one of your approvals or advise on how I live my life.


----------



## barbikins

I am not interested in the toxicity this thread has been infiltrated by. 
Good luck to everyone on your journey.


----------



## Dannixo

MoBaby said:


> I have been following barb since she came on here. I felt heartbroken reading her blog and when she had the mc after the IUI. Then each step just seemed to be harder and harder. Having tubes removed, multiple failuresI was so excited when I saw her positive pregnancy test. So excited she finally got her BFP...but then I saw about the selective reduction. This truly breaks my heart. To think that one of those poor babies wont even get a chance. That one of those poor babies is going to be killed around 12 wks by having a drug injected into its heart to make it stop beating. This saddens me deeply. My heart is breaking for that poor child! I believe life starts at conception and feel IVF doesnt change that. I look at my embryo that was transferred and stand amazed that my son is now here living and breathing. I could never choose to kill one of my children, in such a horrific way none the less. I was so heartbroken to read your decision. I have an extremely high risk of carrying twins as I have only half a uterus but when my RE said are you sure to do this I knew that if both stuck then I would carry twins. No question about it. I could not imagine choosing to deliberately killing one of my children. I hope this decision doesnt come lightly for you. I hope you really reconsider what you are about to do. Please look at videos of what happens to that poor baby. Everyone I know who has been pregnant with twins has had surprisingly healthy pregnancies. Twins doesnt always mean disaster. I cant support this decision and I really hope you reconsider life for both babies.
> 
> I also support iluvbabies. Good for you for being brave enough to say what many others are thinking!

Finally someone said it! I would kill for the chance to get pregnant, let alone with two babies! I can't even afford ivf and barb does it 4 times to just KILL an unborn baby! Should have NEVER even placed two if you could get pregnant with both. I am against abortion and am very sad after all the money and time spent to have a baby you'd just kill one! I've never been pregnant in my life and may never get the chance and you have a chance to be a mommy to two beautiful babies. Sad.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> I expect people to have a different view and you have every right. But I made all my choices for me & my husband. I didn't share my journey with any of you for judgement. Your nasty, judgemental words are appalling and not welcomed.
> Anyone who will judge me with out having lived in my shoes can take their Righteous, small minded selves and F-Off. I don't need anyone to tell me how I should live my life and how I should feel for my decisions. Best you can do is worry about your own selves.
> 
> For those of you girls who stood up for me, thank you. You were with me and continue to be there for me and understand a woman's right to choose.
> I don't need any one of your approvals or advise on how I live my life.




barbikins said:


> I am not interested in the toxicity this thread has been infiltrated by.
> Good luck to everyone on your journey.

Completely with you.


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I expect people to have a different view and you have every right. But I made all my choices for me & my husband. I didn't share my journey with any of you for judgement. Your nasty, judgemental words are appalling and not welcomed.
> Anyone who will judge me with out having lived in my shoes can take their Righteous, small minded selves and F-Off. I don't need anyone to tell me how I should live my life and how I should feel for my decisions. Best you can do is worry about your own selves.
> 
> For those of you girls who stood up for me, thank you. You were with me and continue to be there for me and understand a woman's right to choose.
> I don't need any one of your approvals or advise on how I live my life.

Well said!!

If you make a new thread I would to still follow you and share being bump buddies :) PM me let me know where ur going.


----------



## Tasha

Locked pending admin review


----------



## MrsC8776

I would like to start off by saying yes, I'm not part of this thread and I don't know everyones story. I just have a few things I would like to say since this has been weighing heavy on my heart ever since I saw the post about reduction. 

Barb~ We are not here to attack you. We are not going to follow you around on the forum nor are we "trolls." I think the main reason a lot of these women are upset is because you have brought up a very sensitive subject. Yes, it is your choice but others deserve to have an opinion as well. This is an open forum and everyone in the world can see your post. Member or not. Just because you don't like what someone is saying you report them and ask for the thread to be closed. Is that fair? All we are trying to do is find out why and express our sadness for the child you decide not to keep. In fairness I think you should hear some people out. think about all the ladies in your group who have struggled to have a child, get pregnant or lose a child (born or unborn) like yourself. 

As a mom of 14 month old twin girls your post really got to me. I can not even imagine looking at my girls and knowing I picked one over the other. Twins have an amazing bond and I can tell you that a twin who loses their twin always feels like something is missing in their life. Twins are truly a blessing and you say you believe in God. Yes I read your entire blog. If thats true then you should know that God wouldn't give you more than you can handle. I'm not a religious person and never been to church but I do believe in right and wrong. I was scared shitless when I saw two hearts beating at my first scan after my fertility treatment. Seriously I think everyone who gets twins or more is. It's normal. That fear turns into so much happiness and joy though! Not all twin pregnancies are complicated nor do they all require NICU. A lot of them actually require to be induced because the babies are so comfortable in there. Yes you get tired more often, you need to rest and you feel like there is a boxing match going on inside you but thats it. 

A lot of women are very sad for what you will be doing. I don't think any of us can or will change your mind but it doesn't hurt for you to listen/read what every one has to say. I'm shocked that so many people are supportive of what you are doing and not asking why or expressing their sadness over your children. Your fetus isn't just a fetus. It's a child with arms, fingers, toes, beating heart and most of all your baby. At that 12 week scan before they do the reduction your child will be moving around and probably wave at you. In a very serious question and not to be a bitch but how do you decide which to keep? What if something happens to the other one? 

Before you report me because you don't like my post please just answer my questions. I'm not trying to be rude or attack you. I'm just very sad and trying to figure out why.


----------



## MandaC

MrsC8776 said:


> I would like to start off by saying yes, I'm not part of this thread and I don't know everyones story. I just have a few things I would like to say since this has been weighing heavy on my heart ever since I saw the post about reduction.
> 
> Barb~ We are not here to attack you. We are not going to follow you around on the forum nor are we "trolls." I think the main reason a lot of these women are upset is because you have brought up a very sensitive subject. Yes, it is your choice but others deserve to have an opinion as well. This is an open forum and everyone in the world can see your post. Member or not. Just because you don't like what someone is saying you report them and ask for the thread to be closed. Is that fair? All we are trying to do is find out why and express our sadness for the child you decide not to keep. In fairness I think you should hear some people out. think about all the ladies in your group who have struggled to have a child, get pregnant or lose a child (born or unborn) like yourself.
> 
> As a mom of 14 month old twin girls your post really got to me. I can not even imagine looking at my girls and knowing I picked one over the other. Twins have an amazing bond and I can tell you that a twin who loses their twin always feels like something is missing in their life. Twins are truly a blessing and you say you believe in God. Yes I read your entire blog. If thats true then you should know that God wouldn't give you more than you can handle. I'm not a religious person and never been to church but I do believe in right and wrong. I was scared shitless when I saw two hearts beating at my first scan after my fertility treatment. Seriously I think everyone who gets twins or more is. It's normal. That fear turns into so much happiness and joy though! Not all twin pregnancies are complicated nor do they all require NICU. A lot of them actually require to be induced because the babies are so comfortable in there. Yes you get tired more often, you need to rest and you feel like there is a boxing match going on inside you but thats it.
> 
> A lot of women are very sad for what you will be doing. I don't think any of us can or will change your mind but it doesn't hurt for you to listen/read what every one has to say. I'm shocked that so many people are supportive of what you are doing and not asking why or expressing their sadness over your children. Your fetus isn't just a fetus. It's a child with arms, fingers, toes, beating heart and most of all your baby. At that 12 week scan before they do the reduction your child will be moving around and probably wave at you. In a very serious question and not to be a bitch but how do you decide which to keep? What if something happens to the other one?
> 
> Before you report me because you don't like my post please just answer my questions. I'm not trying to be rude or attack you. I'm just very sad and trying to figure out why.

That's right you don't understand so your comments are better left unsaid.


----------



## MrsC8776

Please leave that up to Barb. I wasn't rude so theres no reason for you to reply. I have valid questions and if this is a choice she believes in then it shouldn't be a problem to answer. I've read her whole blog so there are things I understand. This just isn't one of them.


----------



## Likklegemz

Mandac, I'm sorry but that's rather rude! I think all ladies on these forums have some degree of understanding. Making a comment basically telling someone to shut up is a bit uncalled for? They're simply trying to understand. After all this is a public forum.

Like others, I'm not a 'member' of this particular thread. However I'm regularly on baby and bump and read other stories to see if i can offer advice of support or simply to read about others experiences so I know I'm not alone.

My husband and I tried for years to fall pregnant and never did until last year our Circumstances were lucky, we fell pregnant naturally after a laparscopy. That doesn't mean I don't know the heart break of IVF.

Our first and so far only cycle result in a bfn. Before transfer I begged my gynaecologist to transfer two. He point blank refused based on my age and the risk of multiples. His words and not mine was that it would be irresponsible. Were were gearing up to our second attempt when I fell pregnant naturally (I was give odds afterwards of 1 in 7000 of it happening) and when I asked to transfer my two froze embryos again I was told no. The doctor explained the risk of multiples and the dangers of carrying multiples. If I was insistent on having the two transferred I had to sign a disclaimer stating this was against medical advice.

Maybe it's different in our countries (I'm in the UK) but I really am struggling to understand why a doctor would say transfer two and if they both stick you could abort one, and why a woman who has longed to be pregnant and have a child wouldn't be amazed and over the moon with twins. The risk of twins is higher if they are identical sharing the same placenta than twins who are none identical. Overall I think this has just touched a lot of peoples nerves, and I don't believe anyone is trolling anyone, just trying to understand.

At the end of the day, it's her decision, and she has to live with it. However I think it was pretty naive not to get a response given that this was posted on an assisted conception forum


----------



## barbikins

Again, I'm not looking for any sort of validation, I don't want to 'hear anyone one' because I'm not looking for opinions on my situation.
And MrsC8776, if you dont think calling me a baby killer is attacking me, then I don't know what to say to you. 
I understand that everyone will have a different opinion on what I've chosen to do, but in no way attacking me with 'baby killer' and painting me out to be a monster is being constructive in anyway. So why would I 'hear' these folks out?
I don't need to explain why I made the decision I have made and I don't need to defend my decision either. If you don't like that I am pro-choice, that's fine but no one is entitled to attack me for it. 
I have every right to report these remarks. The admin board states that if any comments are even 'rude' that reporting is called for. I can request anything I wish on a forum I started 1.5 years ago with women who have been there from day 1 & understand my struggles & my journey and how I've come to my conclusions. And those are the ladies who support me & continue to do so. Because they understand me & know where they're coming from.
I shared the outcome of my news and decided not to hide & walk away in shame. I was open & honest to everyone what would happen if I were pregnant with two. It was no shocking news to them.

So really, I think if you have nothing constructive to say & feel the need to just be mean because you don't agree with what I or any women on this board have to say, it's best left unsaid. You make it seem like I couldn't give a shit about my choice & that I did it with disregard and I certainly have not. I'm doing it for my own health & the health of the outcome of my pregnancy. Understand what I just wrote...MY PREGNANCY....so really I think you've all exhausted enough venom toward me & can move on to what's actually important & it's to continue to support everyone. And if you can't support me, then ignore me. That's all I ask.
But this is the last you'll see me on this thread. I didn't come here for attacks. I only have every supported each & every one of these lovely woman & that's all I ask in return. And if you can't support me....IGNORE ME.


----------



## Babywhisperer

For those who have been negative and judgmental, those that have been supportive like myself may not believe in her decision and may not have chosen the same path if we were in her shoes, but that does not give you the right to tout YOUR beliefs as right vs wrong. Doctors want to keep their success rates as high as possible and due to age they suggest transferring more than one. What your doctor did/suggested may be different, but if you put 10 doctors in a room I will bet there will not be 10 identical opinions or courses of action which is why rates differ from practice to practice. 

Of course I look at my own child and don't know if I could make that decision, but who am I to judge. All any of us want is to be a Mom. Of course those who haven't had that blessing are offended because they would love the chance to have a child, but that doesn't mean you HAVE to lash out. Our words, beliefs, suggestions, advice might never change someone's mind, but in the spirit of keeping this forum one where we all feel comfortable to share our journey, being hurtful or nasty and imposing your beliefs on others is just not going to work. I know this is a polarizing topic, but God (or whatever you hold as your supreme being or lack thereof) help you if you ever do something that someone else disagrees with and goes all Ann Coulter on you. You don't have to agree with what anyone does, but how you chose to respond speaks volumes about your nature. If you are truly offended then unsubscribe to the forum, being negative and judgmental is not going to change her mind and likely no one else's.

No one that yearns to be a Mom, spends a fortune to increase their chances, suffers many heartbreaking losses would ever take this decision lightly. 

There is going to be a day when you are somewhere, say maybe the supermarket and you are going to grab a packaged non-organic food product and someone will judge you. Or you will be reprimanding your child in a way that someone disagrees with and they will judge you. Or the people who believe that women don't deserve the same rights as men? How would you feel? What if every person who ever disagreed with how something was done voiced their opinions in such a manner as I have seen on this forum recently? What would your response be....most likely "this is my child, I will feed them or reprimand them as I see fit". There is freedom of speech and their are beliefs that should be kept to yourself. 

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

whoa a lot of drama. I think Barb should be able to do what she feel is right for her family. Do I agree with what she is doing? No, but I do support her and would not judge her. I have been following her for a long time now. Please just let her be. If you don't like what we talk about in here, then please ignore this thread.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MandaC said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I expect people to have a different view and you have every right. But I made all my choices for me & my husband. I didn't share my journey with any of you for judgement. Your nasty, judgemental words are appalling and not welcomed.
> Anyone who will judge me with out having lived in my shoes can take their Righteous, small minded selves and F-Off. I don't need anyone to tell me how I should live my life and how I should feel for my decisions. Best you can do is worry about your own selves.
> 
> For those of you girls who stood up for me, thank you. You were with me and continue to be there for me and understand a woman's right to choose.
> I don't need any one of your approvals or advise on how I live my life.
> 
> Well said!!
> 
> If you make a new thread I would to still follow you and share being bump buddies :) PM me let me know where ur going.Click to expand...


Me too I would never judge any of you


----------



## Peachy1584

I was on a thread barbs had started and I have struggled myself with posting to this situation. As you all know these forums are open to everyone and we really do put ourselves out there. I was rooting for barbs and she was one I kept in my prayers as I know how tough multiple losses can be. I think the gals who have been on her threads or followed her journey are the ones who are having a hard time. If you read back it's the comments about only transferring one each time, not being able to afford twins and deciding to transfer 2 to basically expedite things are what truly stand out. Each RE has told me transferring 2 does not increase your chance of getting pregnant by much but does increase the chance of multiples. Transferring 2 knowing you will reduce which she clearly stated beforehand is irresponsible on both the Dr and the patient. Then saying "well there's 2 so I'm going to reduce but at least I'm pregnant and happy healthy 9 mos " seems cold and contrived. I don't think it's a matter of being pro-choice I think it's a matter of purposely giving life to purposely take it away. We are all on a forum about babies and wanting babies. Is it a surprise ladies would get upset and want her to change her mind? Certainly not. We do only know on here the information each of us is willing to share. Everyone on here knows when sharing a journey opinions and advice will be shared as well. It does not mean judgment is being passed. I too hope you will reconsider your decision barbikins. I know this will weigh heavy on many of our hearts for a very long time. Best of luck on your journeys ladies.


----------



## MrsC8776

barbikins said:


> Again, I'm not looking for any sort of validation, I don't want to 'hear anyone one' because I'm not looking for opinions on my situation.
> And MrsC8776, if you dont think calling me a baby killer is attacking me, then I don't know what to say to you.
> I understand that everyone will have a different opinion on what I've chosen to do, but in no way attacking me with 'baby killer' and painting me out to be a monster is being constructive in anyway. So why would I 'hear' these folks out?
> I don't need to explain why I made the decision I have made and I don't need to defend my decision either. If you don't like that I am pro-choice, that's fine but no one is entitled to attack me for it.
> I have every right to report these remarks. The admin board states that if any comments are even 'rude' that reporting is called for. I can request anything I wish on a forum I started 1.5 years ago with women who have been there from day 1 & understand my struggles & my journey and how I've come to my conclusions. And those are the ladies who support me & continue to do so. Because they understand me & know where they're coming from.
> I shared the outcome of my news and decided not to hide & walk away in shame. I was open & honest to everyone what would happen if I were pregnant with two. It was no shocking news to them.
> 
> So really, I think if you have nothing constructive to say & feel the need to just be mean because you don't agree with what I or any women on this board have to say, it's best left unsaid. You make it seem like I couldn't give a shit about my choice & that I did it with disregard and I certainly have not. I'm doing it for my own health & the health of the outcome of my pregnancy. Understand what I just wrote...MY PREGNANCY....so really I think you've all exhausted enough venom toward me & can move on to what's actually important & it's to continue to support everyone. And if you can't support me, then ignore me. That's all I ask.
> But this is the last you'll see me on this thread. I didn't come here for attacks. I only have every supported each & every one of these lovely woman & that's all I ask in return. And if you can't support me....IGNORE ME.

First of all I never once called you a baby killer!! People will always have a difference in opinions. I didn't say anything rude or attacking to you. If you want to talk about the rules. There is a huge rule on not talking about abortion/reduction, what ever you want to call it. I didn't make it seem like you don't give a shit. When I saw your post, yes I did feel like you were slightly cold about the decision but I said nothing about that. You "prayed" only one would stick and you got both. Maybe your prayers weren't answered for a reason? I'm not one to judge. I never have been. Your post just really hits my heart because I've seen so many people struggle for YEARS trying to get pregnant. Have 20 embryos transferred, 36 that fertilized but didn't make it to transfer and only just now finally got their miracle BFP. I've been in a group on here for over 2 years and seen so many losses, heart break, cried with them and done everything I can to be supportive of them throughout all that time. I'm not a heartless person who sits back and bashes on people. My post to you was heartfelt and honest. Many women wish they could be in your shoes right now and make a different decision. Thats why it bothers me and many others. I'm sorry that we all will never understand. Just know that yes people will judge because this is a very serious topic. I'm not going to change your mind and I know that. Theres not much I debate over but this is just one of those things I couldn't get out of my head while laying in bed with my children last night.


----------



## tommyg

All I can say is nobody should judge anybody until they've walked a mile in their shoes.

Barbi hope you enjoy your pregnancy and I continue to wish you the best.


----------

